# Any opinions or reviews on the new Dell S2417DG?



## TwoCables

I wouldn't get this thing until the price becomes lower than the S2716DG. It's just way overpriced and it has been since it became available.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Getting mine on Tuesday, Dell had a 10% off coupon a few days ago. I'm wondering whether the AOC AG241QG is better, or cheaper, but it'll take a while for it to become available in the US.


----------



## Neclord06

Do tell if there are pixel inversion problems.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neclord06*
> 
> Do tell if there are pixel inversion problems.


Will do! Just watched 



 and really hope it doesn't do that...


----------



## HalongPort

Can you also check on the coating, please?


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Can you also check on the coating, please?


The website says "Anti-glare, 3H Hard Coating", is there more you need to know?


----------



## TheGoodVive

Dell lowered the price to $499.99, and I haven't even received mine yet. I paid $512.99. *sigh*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Dell lowered the price to $499.99, and I haven't even received mine yet. I paid $512.99. *sigh*


It could be worse. It's $569.99 on amazon.com right now while the S2716DG is $549.99.

You only paid $13 more. That's nothing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Will do! Just watched
> 
> 
> 
> and really hope it doesn't do that...


Hmm. It looks to me like he has the refresh rate at 60Hz.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Hmm. It looks to me like he has the refresh rate at 60Hz.


Might be, I wanted to know what exactly to look out for, and that was helpful. While I read this is a bigger problem with 144 Hz panels, ideally it shouldn't happen at any refresh rate, right?


----------



## MistaSparkul

PCMonitors requested a review sample from Dell. Keep a lookout for a possible review from them. If this things comes with a light matte coating like the A02 and A03 revisions of the S2716DG and the price drops to 450 I'll pick one up.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Might be, I wanted to know what exactly to look out for, and that was helpful. While I read this is a bigger problem with 144 Hz panels, ideally it shouldn't happen at any refresh rate, right?


I kinda see something similar to that on my XB241H with its refresh rate set to 60. At 120Hz and above, it's butter-smooth. Even 100Hz isn't bad.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I kinda see something similar to that on my XB241H with its refresh rate set to 60. At 120Hz and above, it's butter-smooth. Even 100Hz isn't bad.


Huh, interesting. I'll check at different refresh rates, then. Are you interested in this one solely because of the higher pixel density?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Huh, interesting. I'll check at different refresh rates, then. Are you interested in this one solely because of the higher pixel density?


I'm trying to get away from the absolutely horrible brightness uniformity of the panel that Acer, ASUS and AOC are using for the XB241H, the PG248Q, and the G2460PG (respectively). I don't know if there are any other 24" 1080p 144Hz G-SYNC monitors that use this panel, but good lord. I'm tired of it. I am returning this monitor as "defective" when I have time.

The S2716DG has excellent uniformity as seen here:

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/

I'm going to be gaming at 1080p though because my computer tanks at 1440p (tested) and I don't want to have 1080p on a 27" monitor. So, if the S2417DG is as good as the S2716DG (I don't know yet), then damn... all I will have to do is wait for its price to go down to something that's far more reasonable.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm trying to get away from the absolutely horrible brightness uniformity of the panel that Acer, ASUS and AOC are using for the XB241H, the PG248Q, and the G2460PG (respectively). I don't know if there are any other 24" 1080p 144Hz G-SYNC monitors that use this panel, but good lord. I'm tired of it. I am returning this monitor as "defective" when I have time.
> [...]
> I'm going to be gaming at 1080p though because my computer tanks at 1440p (tested) and I don't want to have 1080p on a 27" monitor. So, if the S2417DG is as good as the S2716DG (I don't know yet), then damn... all I will have to do is wait for its price to go down to something that's far more reasonable.


Interesting, I had already ordered the XB241H but it was out of stock, giving me time to think. Was very curious about the PG248Q as well since the Predator's design is very over the top.
When I compared pixel densities, though, I realized that I'm spoiled with retina displays all around me (MacBook Pro at work, Surface Pro 4 and LG G4 on the go), and I wanted something better, that's when I heard about the AG241QG (123 ppi). Then in a list of 1440p ~24" monitors I saw the S2417DG (likely same panel) and went for it.

I'm skeptical about the picture quality you're going to get from upscaling to the S2417DG's 1440p, though. Maybe the XB251Q / PG258Q / AG251FZ (1080p at up to 240Hz) would be a better match for you, assuming they won't have the brightness uniformity issues? At 24.5", their pixel density (89.91 ppi) is slightly worse than the XB241H (91.79 ppi), but that's probably not noticeable.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Interesting, I had already ordered the XB241H but it was out of stock, giving me time to think. Was very curious about the PG248Q as well since the Predator's design is very over the top.
> When I compared pixel densities, though, I realized that I'm spoiled with retina displays all around me (MacBook Pro at work, Surface Pro 4 and LG G4 on the go), and I wanted something better, that's when I heard about the AG241QG (123 ppi). Then in a list of 1440p ~24" monitors I saw the S2417DG (likely same panel) and went for it.
> 
> I'm skeptical about the picture quality you're going to get from upscaling to the S2417DG's 1440p, though. Maybe the XB251Q / PG258Q / AG251FZ (1080p at up to 240Hz) would be a better match for you, assuming they won't have the brightness uniformity issues? At 24.5", their pixel density (89.91 ppi) is slightly worse than the XB241H (91.79 ppi), but that's probably not noticeable.


Like I said, I'm interested in the S2417DG over the S2716DG because 1080p is too stretched out on 27" and 24" is about the maximum you want for 1080p, and I'd be playing my games at 1080p for the foreseeable future. That, and this price point is my maximum.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Like I said, I'm interested in the S2417DG over the S2716DG because 1080p is too stretched out on 27" and 24" is about the maximum you want for 1080p, and I'd be playing my games at 1080p for the foreseeable future. That, and this price point is my maximum.


The S2417DG is 1440p like the S2716DG, though. So you're either killing your card at 1440p, or you're blurring your image by upscaling from 1080p to 1440p, or you're cropping your picture and effectively use an 18" monitor.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> The S2417DG is 1440p like the S2716DG, though. So you're either killing your card at 1440p, or you're blurring your image by upscaling from 1080p to 1440p, or you're cropping your picture and effectively use an 18" monitor.


I know it's a 1440p monitor, but what other 24" choices do I have? Y'know? Think about it: 1440p at the desktop, 1080p for gaming. If the quality of this panel is as good as the S2716DG, then 1080p gaming would be better on the 24" version than on the 27". I want G-SYNC, I want a super-high refresh rate, and I want to be able to have a 1ms response time for those days when I don't mind the downsides of using that.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I know it's a 1440p monitor, but what other 24" choices do I have? Y'know? Think about it: 1440p at the desktop, 1080p for gaming. If the quality of this panel is as good as the S2716DG, then 1080p gaming would be better on the 24" version than on the 27".


The XB251Q / PG258Q / AG251FZ







Once available, of course. If it weren't for the pixel density, I'd wait for those to come out. Although there's probably some overclocking involved to get to 240 Hz. Native refresh rate might be more like 180 Hz, but that would already be good, because the current "180 Hz" panels have degraded picture quality when overclocked.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I know it's a 1440p monitor, but what other 24" choices do I have? Y'know? Think about it: 1440p at the desktop, 1080p for gaming. If the quality of this panel is as good as the S2716DG, then 1080p gaming would be better on the 24" version than on the 27". I want G-SYNC, I want a super-high refresh rate, and I want to be able to have a 1ms response time for those days when I don't mind the downsides of using that.


If you don't need G-Sync, the LG 24GM77-B looks nice, too.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> If you don't need G-Sync, the LG 24GM77-B looks nice, too.


Reading comprehension fail, you said you want G-Sync. Never mind!


----------



## Malinkadink

If this monitor is using a light AG like the newer revisions of the S2716DG and it doesn't have any of the pixel inversion nonsense or the "butt cheeks" thing then i may actually buy one of these.


----------



## Neclord06

As far as picture quality, I found the s2716dg to have a comfortable image quality, and with the anti-glare coating, there is a difference in application/materials where it could have a more or less grainy look while still blocking similar amount of light. I'm still considering the Samsung G-Sync panel cfg70, whereas the 180hz/240hz panels have complaints over contrast which makes them fairly unappealing to me - although 25" seems ideal for me. The Samsung gsync 27" with its curve seems very appealing, and running 2560x1080 on it would be very nice as well. But actually, I'm really just looking for some newer specced TNs without pixel inversion, but seems I might have to wait forever though.

With pixel inversion, it was extremely easy to notice as I first saw this on a Samsung 32 inch monitor so you really can't hide large pixels sort of blanking out or displaying a different level of brightness. You'll see either of three finely knit structured patterns: vertical lines, horizontal lines, or a checkered grid. And you could notice this easily on loading screens as the effect occurs when new frames are being sent, such as every odd frame or so.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neclord06*
> 
> I'm still considering the Samsung G-Sync panel cfg70


I found an older source saying that the 24" one will have FreeSync and the 27" will have G-Sync.

But I also found three very recent sources that all say that BOTH sizes have FreeSync (not G-Sync), and they are also both 1920x1080.
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160828005018/en/Samsung-Launches-Curved-Gaming-Monitors
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/samsung-gaming-monitors-curved-release-date,news-23296.html
http://www.slashgear.com/first-impressions-with-samsungs-newest-curved-gaming-displays-28453438/

Samsung lately has an uncanny talent to release products that just don't meet one fundamental requirement of mine...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neclord06*
> 
> the 180hz/240hz panels have complaints over contrast which makes them fairly unappealing to me


Interesting, where have you heard that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neclord06*
> 
> The Samsung gsync 27" with its curve seems very appealing, and running 2560x1080 on it would be very nice as well.


Now you're not talking about the CFG70 anymore, right?


----------



## TwoCables

If it's a 120Hz panel that was factory-overclocked to 144Hz (such as the Acer XB241H, ASUS PG248Q and the AOC G2460PG and probably many others), then overclocking it beyond that will gradually reduce the contrast more and more and more. I have my XB241H overclocked to 160Hz and that's as much contrast reduction as I am willing to put up with for a higher refresh rate.

However, if the panel is a 180Hz panel natively and it still has a bad contrast, then I'd say we need to wait for PC monitor technologies to improve.

I'd expect 240Hz to be an entirely different kind of animal, but if those have bad contrast too, then again, I'd say we need to wait for PC monitor technologies to improve.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If it's a 120Hz panel that was factory-overclocked to 144Hz (such as the Acer XB241H, ASUS PG248Q and the AOC G2460PG and probably many others), then overclocking it beyond that will gradually reduce the contrast more and more and more. I have my XB241H overclocked to 160Hz and that's as much contrast reduction as I am willing to put up with for a higher refresh rate.


Yikes, I didn't know those panels have 120 Hz native refresh rate, thanks for mentioning that. Marketing them as "144Hz Refresh Rate (overclocking to 180Hz)" (as seen on Amazon) is really misleading, then (just like the whole "8-bit" thing when they mean 6-bit + FRC). Amazing how far you can overclock them, though.


----------



## Neclord06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Now you're not talking about the CFG70 anymore, right?


No I still am. I believe the CFG70 refers to both the 24" Freesync with 1920x1080, and also the 27" G-Sync with 2560x1440. And yea, I guess it's generally regarded that overclocking may reduce contrast(I think PCmonitors proved this in the pg248q review), and I found that Viewsonic was trying to work with Nvidia to get their Xg2703 panels at a native 165hz.

Check,
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/computing/samsung-s-latest-gaming-monitors-have-curves-and-quantum-dots-1327278
Very curious how dividing up the display into quarters really works. Like, if it adds input lag or anything like that, but allows better picture quality.

And, 



This says that there'll be Samsung G-Sync(7:18 for the cfg monitors, 8:05 for G-Sync/Freesync, 9:03 shows some OSD options). Actually, I guess I only assumed the 27" was 2560x1440, because it would be pretty odd if it's actually 1080p. If Samsung does actually produce a G-Sync monitor it would show a nice change of heart as Samsung-Nvidia relations look pretty sour.


----------



## Sedolf

Both CFG70 are 1080p. The 23.6'' is FreeSync, the 27'' is G-Sync.
If not Samsung then someone else will use the 23.6'' panel and make a G-Sync display eventually, but there's been no announcement yet.
The 27'' 1440p VA panel is still in "planning phase" . Also it's by AUO and not Samsung.


----------



## Dornan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> Both CFG70 are 1080p.


Please prooflink


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, the information about these new Samsung monitors is inconsistent from source to source.


----------



## Sedolf

Best to refer to Tftcentral for most accurate news, since they sometimes get the roadmaps so we know what's coming
They also have panel part db
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/36.htm#samsung_c24fg70

The 2560x1440 144hz VA, 27'' and 31.5'' are being produced Q4 at the earliest so there can't be a monitor already.
And there are 3 other monitors (Lenovo, Acer, AOC) with the LTM270HP02, only difference is they don't have the quantum dot enhanced gamut.

Took the S2417DG 1 year to release after the news of the panel:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/34.htm#auo_144hz (August 2015)


----------



## Dornan

So no G-Sync monitor in this year i think :-(


----------



## Ickz

Was thinking about pulling the trigger on this, but read somewhere that it has terrible gamma out of the box and has no gamma controls built in. May sound stupid, but I prefer just using osd controls to modify my color since I prefer playing fullscreen (due to issues with multiple monitors @ different refresh rates and games stuttering due to hardware accelerated stuff being displayed on secondary displays) and there's still so many issues with games not using your ICC profiles.


----------



## Stars

A year or 2 ago, this monitor wouldve been beast. Comfortable form factor of 24" and 1440p @ up to 165hz overclocked.

Recently though, after using 27" monitors for about 2 years or so, I find 27" to be the ideal size monitor for the average user, who sits around 50-80cm away from the monitor.

See, when playing campaign games like Tomb Raider, me and Im sure many others like to pick up a controller, lean back in your chair and sit very comfortably and enjoy the campaign. This is where 24" size becomes just way too small. Not to mention this Dell is below 24", its smth like 23.5". Same goes for movies, if you sometimes watch movies on your PC, 24" is just not up to date any more and too small.

If youre more into competitive online games like CSgo, Overwatch etc., I think 25" is a perfectly sized monitor for that. As I own a Dell U2515H and its a 25" monitor.

But for the better immersion in games, more comfortable surfing and watching movies, I think 27" or bigger is the way to go nowadays.

Back when monitor bezels were huge, a 27" looked oversized, but with the slim bezels like on the 27" Dell, its a perfectly sized monitor for gaming/surfing/multimedia imo. Im not sure about 30", I think 30" would definitely be too big for me. But 27" seems like a perfect size, provided your desk has 80cm depth.

Other than that, I think this monitor will be great. Overclockable to 165 and probably a native 8-bit panel. Should make it the best high refresh rate gaming monitor amongst 24" models.


----------



## Sedolf

There is another Samsung press release for the CFG70.
https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-electronics-to-change-the-game-at-ifa-2016-with-reveal-of-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitors

Now they mention both sizes but don't mention G-Sync anymore, only FreeSync.

Hope this is cleared up when they are formally introduced on Sept. 1 at IFA.


----------



## Dornan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> There is another Samsung press release for the CFG70.
> https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-electronics-to-change-the-game-at-ifa-2016-with-reveal-of-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitors
> 
> Now they mention both sizes but don't mention G-Sync anymore, only FreeSync.
> 
> Hope this is cleared up when they are formally introduced on Sept. 1 at IFA.


Well!

The Acer Z271 under way and it's awesome


----------



## TheGoodVive

Wanna get the Dell for $427?

http://m.bensbargains.com/bargain/dell-s2417dg-24-2560-x-1440-g-sync-gaming-monitor-427-at-dell-173788/


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neclord06*
> 
> Check,
> http://www.techradar.com/us/news/computing/samsung-s-latest-gaming-monitors-have-curves-and-quantum-dots-1327278
> Very curious how dividing up the display into quarters really works. Like, if it adds input lag or anything like that, but allows better picture quality.


Oh, nice! I doubt it adds input lag, but it'll make look tearing even more awful. So you probably wouldn't want to use this without some sort of syncing. Helps with the response time, though, since the bottom pixels start changing colors sooner. Nice!


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Recently though, after using 27" monitors for about 2 years or so, I find 27" to be the ideal size monitor for the average user, who sits around 50-80cm away from the monitor.


I sort of agree, have been using a 27" 1440p monitor at work for more than a year now (and three more smaller displays around it). My desk at home is quite small, yet 27" would still fit. I like a high pixel density, though (1440p at 27" is okay, but not great), so for 27" that would mean 4K resolution. And even with the GTX 1080, driving that at 144 Hz is already a challenge with today's games. That's why I'm happy to accept a smaller monitor for a smaller reduction in FPS (compared to 1080p). But I'll also hook it up to a monitor arm, so it's easy for me to pull it closer (above my keyboard, even) if I want the extra immersion. That's the ideal compromise for me, I think. We'll see whether I made the right choice soon after FedEx shows up ^^

NVIDIA, how much longer till the GTX 1180 is out? Hmmm?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Wanna get the Dell for $427?
> 
> http://m.bensbargains.com/bargain/dell-s2417dg-24-2560-x-1440-g-sync-gaming-monitor-427-at-dell-173788/


It's actually $474.99 from Dell's website, and it's only after a "Member Discount". Otherwise, it's $569.99, just like it is everywhere else.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's actually $474.99 from Dell's website, and it's only after a "Member Discount". Otherwise, it's $569.99, just like it is everywhere else.


I was able to get to checkout with $427 something as the amount (with the EXTRA10 coupon code), but got stuck when they asked me to fill in a company, school, or something else along those lines. So yeah, it's probably not quite for everyone, but for some people...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> I was able to get to checkout with $427 something as the amount (with the EXTRA10 coupon code), but got stuck when they asked me to fill in a company, school, or something else along those lines. So yeah, it's probably not quite for everyone, but for some people...


Members. I don't know how to become a member to get the member discount, but still.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's actually $474.99 from Dell's website, and it's only after a "Member Discount". Otherwise, it's $569.99, just like it is everywhere else.


Actually, if I ignore the deal site, but just go to dell.com, search for S2417DG, click on the monitor, add it to the cart, and enter EXTRA10 as the coupon code during checkout, I get to $449.99 pre tax. $493.36 total for San Francisco ($39.37 tax + $4 state environmental fee).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Actually, if I ignore the deal site, but just go to dell.com, search for S2417DG, click on the monitor, add it to the cart, and enter EXTRA10 as the coupon code during checkout, I get to $449.99 pre tax. $493.36 total for San Francisco ($39.37 tax + $4 state environmental fee).


Yep, and for $519.99 shipped you can get the S2716DG:

https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Gaming-S2716DG-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B0149QBOF0

After hearing about this monitor's problems though, particularly its bad gamma and the fact that it has no built-in gamma control, I really don't want it anymore.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> After hearing about this monitor's problems though, particularly its bad gamma and the fact that it has no built-in gamma control, I really don't want it anymore.


Too late for me!


----------



## TwoCables

Please, please, please tell us what you think!!

I hope this monitor is awesome.

Can you do some 1080p gaming on it and tell me what you think of how it looks even though the native resolution is 1440p?


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> A year or 2 ago, this monitor wouldve been beast. Comfortable form factor of 24" and 1440p @ up to 165hz overclocked.
> 
> Recently though, after using 27" monitors for about 2 years or so, I find 27" to be the ideal size monitor for the average user, who sits around 50-80cm away from the monitor.
> 
> See, when playing campaign games like Tomb Raider, me and Im sure many others like to pick up a controller, lean back in your chair and sit very comfortably and enjoy the campaign. This is where 24" size becomes just way too small. Not to mention this Dell is below 24", its smth like 23.5". Same goes for movies, if you sometimes watch movies on your PC, 24" is just not up to date any more and too small.


Sorry if I'm hijacking the thread, but I'm looking at the S2417DG also. I don't use a controller and I know you said that you like to lean back and use a controller with a 27" positioned 50-80 (19.6" to 31.4") away. If you used just a keyboard & mouse for gaming and no movies, would you still recommend the 27"?

Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> Sorry if I'm hijacking the thread, but I'm looking at the S2417DG also. I don't use a controller and I know you said that you like to lean back and use a controller with a 27" positioned 50-80 (19.6" to 31.4") away. If you used just a keyboard & mouse for gaming and no movies, would you still recommend the 27"?
> 
> Thanks


I think it would be fine. How far away are your eyes from your monitor?


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think it would be fine. How far away are your eyes from your monitor?


24"

I've tried a 27" 1080P 60hz Samsung and I couldn't make it work. I'm sure the 1080P was the deal breaker for me on the 27".


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Too late for me!


Please tell me this thing uses a light matte coating.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> 24"
> 
> I've tried a 27" 1080P 60hz Samsung and I couldn't make it work. I'm sure the 1080P was the deal breaker for me on the 27".


2 feet seems kind of close for a 27", but yeah 1080p on a 27" is reportedly over the limit. People say that 24" is the maximum you want to go for 1080p.


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 2 feet seems kind of close for a 27", but yeah 1080p on a 27" is reportedly over the limit. People say that 24" is the maximum you want to go for 1080p.


Have you ever tried 1440P on a 24"?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> Have you ever tried 1440P on a 24"?


No, but I bet I'd be using some scaling so that text isn't too small.


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No, but I bet I'd be using some scaling so that text isn't too small.


I had read somewhere that 1920x1200 was the ideal size on a 24" and that scaling wasn't necessary.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> I had read somewhere that 1920x1200 was the ideal size on a 24" and that scaling wasn't necessary.


Yeah, 1920x1080 on my 24" XB241H is perfect. It's just like 1680x1050 on my 22" Samsung 2253BW, only wider. The size of everything looks identical to me. When I switch to 2560x1440 on this monitor using DSR, text and whatnot becomes quite small for me.


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, 1920x1080 on my 24" XB241H is perfect. It's just like 1680x1050 on my 22" Samsung 2253BW, only wider. The size of everything looks identical to me. When I switch to 2560x1440 on this monitor using DSR, text and whatnot becomes quite small for me.


Thanks.
Weren't you having problems with the XB241H?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> I had read somewhere that 1920x1200 was the ideal size on a 24" and that scaling wasn't necessary.


This is all subjective. 24" 1440p will be no problem for anyone with normal vision. Also keep in mind DSR doesn't properly show text and UI on lower res monitors.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> Thanks.
> Weren't you having problems with the XB241H?


Yeah, its backlight uniformity is distractingly horrible. When playing games or watching movies that have dark scenes, it's all I see.

I want to use its Blue Light feature too, but that makes the bad backlight uniformity stand out for everything else because then the darker parts become brown.

I also hate that its OSD indicator for which signal type it's using is dead-center. It's the dumbest and most stupidest thing ever. It's right in the way when it comes up! heh I'd probably put up with it though if this monitor's backlight weren't so god-awful.

The AOC G2460PG and the ASUS PG248Q use the same panel and so they have the same problem, but at least they weren't dumb enough to put the OSD signal indicator DEAD-CENTER. heh I've been told that the ASUS PG248Q doesn't even have an OSD indicator for the signal.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> This is all subjective. 24" 1440p will be no problem for anyone with normal vision. Also keep in mind DSR doesn't properly show text and UI on lower res monitors.


Yeah, but I was only judging the size of text.


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> This is all subjective. 24" 1440p will be no problem for anyone with normal vision. Also keep in mind DSR doesn't properly show text and UI on lower res monitors.


Ah yes, normal vision.

I had a 14" RGB monitor with my new Commodore 64 in the early 1980's. Then to a 15",17" and 19" CRT's and now to a 22" and possibly up to a 27". Each time I convinced myself that I need the upgrade because of more screen real estate. I wonder if this whole bigger monitor size issue is just like the increase in gasoline prices. They keep increasing the size/price until your accustomed to it, and then your eyes are so jacked up that you can never go back unless you've got Coke bottle readers.

Just a thought


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, its backlight uniformity is distractingly horrible. When playing games or watching movies that have dark scenes, it's all I see.
> 
> I want to use its Blue Light feature too, but that makes the bad backlight uniformity stand out for everything else because then the darker parts become brown.
> 
> I also hate that its OSD indicator for which signal type it's using is dead-center. It's the dumbest and most stupidest thing ever. It's right in the way when it comes up! heh I'd probably put up with it though if this monitor's backlight weren't so god-awful.
> 
> The AOC G2460PG and the ASUS PG248Q use the same panel and so they have the same problem, but at least they weren't dumb enough to put the OSD signal indicator DEAD-CENTER. heh I've been told that the ASUS PG248Q doesn't even have an OSD indicator for the signal.


Hopefully the S2417DG will have better Gamma correction than it's big brother. Maybe _TheGoodVive_ can get some preliminary info out for us because I'm chomping at the bit to buy one.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> Ah yes, normal vision.
> 
> I had a 14" RGB monitor with my new Commodore 64 in the early 1980's. Then to a 15",17" and 19" CRT's and now to a 22" and possibly up to a 27". Each time I convinced myself that I need the upgrade because of more screen real estate. I wonder if this whole bigger monitor size issue is just like the increase in gasoline prices. They keep increasing the size/price until your accustomed to it, and then your eyes are so jacked up that you can never go back unless you've got Coke bottle readers.
> 
> Just a thought


Every time this has come up on OCN, we always see owners of 27" monitors saying that they have absolutely no problem with their eyeballs being 2-3 feet away from the panel. 27" really isn't *that* big.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> Hopefully the S2417DG will have better Gamma correction than it's big brother. Maybe TheGoodVive can get some preliminary info out for us because I'm chomping at the bit to buy one.


Yeah, I hope its gamma is better too. However, I don't know if I want to pay $569.99 USD shipped for it when the S2716DG can be had for $519.99 USD shipped. Stupid market. lol


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Too late for me!


Impressions please!


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Every time this has come up on OCN, we always see owners of 27" monitors saying that they have absolutely no problem with their eyeballs being 2-3 feet away from the panel. 27" really isn't *that* big.
> 
> Yeah, I hope its gamma is better too. However, I don't know if I want to pay $569.99 USD shipped for it when the S2716DG can be had for $519.99 USD shipped. Stupid market. lol


Dell will have to drop the price for the very same reason you mentioned. They can't undercut it with the S2716DG very long unless they're planning to migrate to a 27" IPS 144hz gamer to compete with the others and phase out the 27" TN. My price would be the same $569.99 so I can afford to wait even though I want one now.


----------



## TheGoodVive

I didn't have too much time for testing today, and a lot of it was needed to get it to run at more than 24 Hz. The 15' DP 1.2 cable (from UGREEN, "4K Resolution") I had bought for this did not work well. Even at 1920x1080 I could only select 24 Hz (or 23 Hz, depending on the dialog - Windows vs. NVIDIA). After enabling overclocking, I was able to select all resolutions, but any above 24 Hz (even 60 Hz) would crash the graphics card. Luckily it auto recovers after 30s or so, and using my TV as a second monitor I was able to play around with the settings.
With the included cable, however, it works well, even at 165 Hz! So if anyone has a 15' DP cable that works well with high resolutions and refresh rates, let me know, I need one.

So far I'm happy with the display! It looks great, the picture quality is good (definitely better than the 19" Samtron 94B I was using before), the size is great, text looks great because of the high PPI.

I tried Rainbox Six Siege for a bit and G-Sync appears to work as well. Getting around 100 fps at 1440p and Ultra settings (and using the HD texture pack), but it varies. Looked smooth for the most part anyway, except occasionally there's a complete 1s stutter. Not sure yet what that is about, I don't think that happened with my old monitor. Also, the intro videos stutter every 1s.
Played at 1080p for a bit, it's definitely playable, but noticeably blurry. Not ugly, but not great either. If you get a high end card in a month or so, you can put up with it until then, but I wouldn't be happy with it as a long-term solution.

I tried the testufo.com pixel inversion test and see a flash every second regardless of the other settings. That is not what I expected to see as a result of pixel inversion issues, sounds like something else.

As far as the coating is concerned, it is definitely matte, but I have no idea whether it's light or not. Maybe this picture helps (monitor off, just a reflection of my windows), if not, let me know what I should try:


----------



## TwoCables

Thank you for testing 1080p gaming. That helped me with my decision-making process here.

I would get a DisplayPort cable from MonoPrice.com. They cost less and are probably about the highest quality you can get.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> I didn't have too much time for testing today, and a lot of it was needed to get it to run at more than 24 Hz. The 15' DP 1.2 cable (from UGREEN, "4K Resolution") I had bought for this did not work well. Even at 1920x1080 I could only select 24 Hz (or 23 Hz, depending on the dialog - Windows vs. NVIDIA). After enabling overclocking, I was able to select all resolutions, but any above 24 Hz (even 60 Hz) would crash the graphics card. Luckily it auto recovers after 30s or so, and using my TV as a second monitor I was able to play around with the settings.
> With the included cable, however, it works well, even at 165 Hz! So if anyone has a 15' DP cable that works well with high resolutions and refresh rates, let me know, I need one.
> 
> So far I'm happy with the display! It looks great, the picture quality is good (definitely better than the 19" Samtron 94B I was using before), the size is great, text looks great because of the high PPI.
> 
> I tried Rainbox Six Siege for a bit and G-Sync appears to work as well. Getting around 100 fps at 1440p and Ultra settings (and using the HD texture pack), but it varies. Looked smooth for the most part anyway, except occasionally there's a complete 1s stutter. Not sure yet what that is about, I don't think that happened with my old monitor. Also, the intro videos stutter every 1s.
> Played at 1080p for a bit, it's definitely playable, but noticeably blurry. Not ugly, but not great either. If you get a high end card in a month or so, you can put up with it until then, but I wouldn't be happy with it as a long-term solution.
> 
> I tried the testufo.com pixel inversion test and see a flash every second regardless of the other settings. That is not what I expected to see as a result of pixel inversion issues, sounds like something else.
> 
> As far as the coating is concerned, it is definitely matte, but I have no idea whether it's light or not. Maybe this picture helps (monitor off, just a reflection of my windows), if not, let me know what I should try:


Can you try taking a picture head on? You can kind of see the difference in matte coating based on how clear your reflection will be like these two pictures taken from PCMonitors:

medium matte coating: https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/PG248Q-front.jpg

light matte coating: https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/P2415Q-front-off.jpg

Notice how in the lighter matte coating the reflection becomes slightly more clear.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Can you try taking a picture head on?


Will do! I'll put a bunch of other screens next to it, should be able to see a nice range then (one of them will be a glossy MacBook Pro)


----------



## TwoCables

That looks like the light matte coating to me.


----------



## Stars

Thx for the pics. Coating looks good! It can only be a light one, because with aggressive one like for example on the XL2730Z you could never see the window mirroring as clearly as on your pics. It would be just 2 big white blurry spots, instead of a clear & sharp picture of your window.

So it has a nice light coating.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Thx for the pics. Coating looks good! It can only be a light one, because with aggressive one like for example on the XL2730Z you could never see the window mirroring as clearly as on your pics. It would be just 2 big white blurry spots, instead of a clear & sharp picture of your window.
> 
> So it has a nice light coating.


Exactly. This is how you recognize the lighter, superior matte panels.


----------



## TwoCables

@TheGoodVive

Regarding that occasional 1ms stutter, try changing your G-SYNC setting over to "Enable G-SYNC for windowed and full-screen mode". The default is just "Enable G-SYNC for full-screen mode" and for me, this default setting causes the same occasional 1ms stutter you described. When I switch to the setting that enables G-SYNC for both Windowed and Full-Screen mode, it becomes butter-smooth even though my games are in true full-screen.


----------



## Vaffel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> @TheGoodVive
> 
> Regarding that occasional 1ms stutter, try changing your G-SYNC setting over to "Enable G-SYNC for windowed and full-screen mode".


I take it that's a Nvidia driver or G-Sync related issue and not something inherently wrong with this monitor?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaffel*
> 
> I take it that's a Nvidia driver or G-Sync related issue and not something inherently wrong with this monitor?


I wouldn't know. I just know that I get the same thing he gets on my XB241H when I leave the NVIDIA Control Panel set to its default G-SYNC setting.


----------



## Vaffel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I wouldn't know. I just know that I get the same thing he gets on my XB241H when I leave the NVIDIA Control Panel set to its default G-SYNC setting.


Sounds Nvidia related if you get the same thing with a completely different panel and brand. I'll place an order and see what happens.


----------



## Neclord06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> I tried the testufo.com pixel inversion test and see a flash every second regardless of the other settings. That is not what I expected to see as a result of pixel inversion issues, sounds like something else.


You aren't noticing any pixel inversion? Well if not then that's good. It wouldn't be cool to push you to go looking for it.

Although, I never said I was cool, so I would like to nudge into running such games as Witcher 3/Battlefront/Bioshock Infinite and mouse panning slowly. You don't notice an array of vertical lines as you inspect closely(it could also be they went for a checkerboard pattern, or horizontal lines)? And is this at the default brightness value? It would be real swell if it got fixed. Also, could you try running it at 2560x1080 w/ black bars and see if that is a comfortable enough size to play games with?

As for the gamma calibration and matte coating. I would suspect they implemented the same methods as they did with the s2716dg's Rev A02/A03(A03 is where they fixed the gamma, supposedly). For me, I think I actually preferred the color quality of the Dell when increasing the digital vibrance compared to the Xb270hu, as the blues and greens were a bit darker on the IPS. Although the reds and yellows were definitely more saturated/vivid on the Xb270hu. Same goes for Samsung. Samsung seems to generally have dark and more natural colors(CF391, S23A750D), and I don't think it's necessarily my first preference.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Looks like trying to capture a bunch of different monitors at once isn't the best idea, but maybe it's good enough:


















Top left: Dell S2417DG
Top right: Samtron 94B
Bottom left: Lenovo Y510P
Bottom right: MacBook Pro (late 2014, if memory serves)

Looks to me like the coating on the Samtron is a lot more aggressive, while the Lenovo seems to use the same type.


----------



## reqq

Hmm not sure i think its the new lighter coating but could be the picture. Do you get annoyed reading text on that monitor at native resolution or is it clear?


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Will do! I'll put a bunch of other screens next to it, should be able to see a nice range then (one of them will be a glossy MacBook Pro)


Appreciate the early prognosis and the photos. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Hmm if the coating looks similar to the laptop then it may be medium, I don't think there are many laptops that come with a light matte coating. Also we can't say that being able to see reflections at an angle means light coating since even with medium matte coatings you can see reflections if you look at an angle as shown here on my Benq XL2730Z. Notice how you can clearly see the window blinds at the top of the monitor?


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, but those reflections of the windows were awfully clear for a matte panel.


----------



## TheGoodVive

I did some more testing tonight.

The "flicker" I saw in the pixel inversion test is the result of the test itself shifting the pixel grid every X frames (the interval between the flashes is lower at higher refresh rates). I took screenshots before and after and saw the difference after zooming in. So that's not an issue with the monitor.

The stuttering of the animations when starting a "Situation" in Rainbow Six Siege are the result of a mismatch between the framerate of the played video and the framerate of the game. The video plays smoothly when disabling G-Sync and setting the game to 60 or 120 Hz, but not at other refresh rates I tried. Other startup and menu animations are perfectly smooth.
Thanks for the tip with enabling G-Sync for fullscreen and windowed mode, though! I'll leave that on just in case.

The occasional freezing for 1s in Rainbow Six Siege appears to only happen when launching the game while Shadow Play is enabled (which I used to display the framerate). Starting the game with ShadowPlay on, and then turning ShadowPlay off, is not enough. ShadowPlay has to be off when starting the game.

Playing at 2560x1080 works well! I didn't check too closely, but I seem to be getting ~120 FPS instead of ~100 this way. However, to get this to work I needed to add a custom resolution using the NVIDIA control panel (luckily Windows itself can be left at the native resolution). Otherwise the next smaller resolution that Rainbow Six Siege offers after 2560x1440 is 1920x1440. With the custom resolution added, I was able to pick 2560x1080 in the game, but I also had to set the aspect ratio to "Resolution" instead of "Auto" (for the latter, it uses the monitor's actual aspect ratio regardless of the current display resolution).

I also didn't see pixel inversion while playing, and text is perfectly sharp.

However, I did see some very strange artifacts when looking at http://www.techmind.org/lcd/greendot.html:



See the two horizontal stripes at the top that are a little brighter than the rest of the green? If I remove the white table, they are gone. If I drag a window into the green area, I get another stripe as high as the window is, and brighter, the more I move the window to the left edge of the green area. I guess it is similar to the 



 video, but I'm not sure yet whether this not some post processing issue with the graphics card instead. When I reduce "Digital Vibrance" in the NVIDIA control panel to ~30 or less, I don't see the effect anymore. Changing the Hue also eliminates the effect except for certain values, like when the green appears purple. I'll try to upload a video that shows it.

Another thing that I'm seeing when looking at http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity&ppf=5 with the browser window only taking up part of the screen is that the animated part of the test (grey checkerboard) causes thin horizontal lines to appear along the entire width of the screen (including the grey part), but limited vertically to the same pixel rows of the grey checkerboard. The vertical lines move with the window, and shift with the checker board shifting.
It is barely visible at 60 Hz, although the pixel shift every X frames causes visible flickering at the screen edges, and more pronounced with higher refresh rates. This effect is completely unaffected by the Digital Vibrance and Hue settings in the NVIDIA control panel.

Is anybody familiar with these issues? Are both issues essentially pixel inversion?


----------



## Neclord06

Idk and tbh, I don't know what to look for in those pixel inversion browser tests.

Basically the way I notice is just general usage. Such as scrolling through text, or playing games, or when at some game loading screens. With the Samsung Cf391, the pixels are very large, and there is clear visibility of checkerboard appearance to text and movies/games. With the Dell S2716DG, I noticed the pixel inversion, when I first booted it up and the default refresh rate was 60hz) just by panning my eyes over the desktop. Pretty much, if the monitor has pixel inversion like those screens then it is easily noticeable in everything you do(if you are sitting close to the screen). I'm still unsure if pixel inversion has some sort of variance between panels of the same kind, as I've read it might require fine tuning of each panel at the factory to solve each monitors pixel inversion timing/voltage problems.

About the matte coating. I suspect it is the same as the Dell S2716DG Rev A02 I tried. In that the matte coating is prominent, but the sparkly haze is reduced due to smoother application or whatever.


----------



## TheGoodVive

I played Civilization V for a little bit today. I don't need anti-aliasing thanks to the high pixel density, it all looks good without it. However, the "Loading" bar shows flickering vertical stripes, and just before your next turn starts, the brightness seems to become a little bit unstable. That doesn't happen when I disable G-Sync, though.

I also forgot to mention that the green background of the "Valid" status for the testufo.com tests also looks stripy (vertical stripes). That is still true with G-Sync off, though.

(Offtopic)
Two sources claiming that the PG258Q has a *native* 240 Hz refresh rate:
http://technave.com/gadget/ASUS-ROG-reveals-several-new-gaming-products-in-IFA-2016-8098.html
http://www.ocdrift.com/asus-demonstrates-latest-gaming-and-lifestyle-products-at-ifa-2016/


----------



## TwoCables

I get that unstable brightness from time to time too, but it never happens when I wouldn't want it to happen.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I get that unstable brightness from time to time too, but it never happens when I wouldn't want it to happen.


I found this:
"Let's say your game FPS falls down to 25 FPS (40ms per frame), the display panel can't simply go down to 25Hz for reasons tied to brightness and pixel longevity. So what G-Sync does is display the frame twice at a rate of 50Hz (20ms per frame twice = 40ms ). So the frame stays on the screen for the exact length of time that it needs to. This provides an experience that's identical to a panel that's capable of 25Hz. The only downside to this technique is that it can cause a perceptible change in brightness on some panels i.e. flickering."
(http://wccftech.com/amd-freesync-nvidia-gsync-verdict/)

That could be what's happening, maybe Civ's frame rate dips before a new round and triggers this side effect. Luckily V-Sync is not an issue with that type of game, so I could just choose to not use G-Sync when playing Civ. Haven't noticed this in Rainbow Six Siege after all.


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I would get a DisplayPort cable from MonoPrice.com. They cost less and are probably about the highest quality you can get.


Thanks for the tip! Their Select Series DisplayPort 1.2 Cable, 15ft and is actually working, in contrast to that UGREEN cable. This is the second of two UGREEN products I have that don't perform as advertised, I won't buy from them again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Their Select Series DisplayPort 1.2 Cable, 15ft and is actually working, in contrast to that UGREEN cable. This is the second of two UGREEN products I have that don't perform as advertised, I won't buy from them again.


You're welcome! I'm glad you're happy with it. Their cables are the only cables I trust these days because they make the highest-quality cables without that "middle man", so to speak. So, all we have to pay for is the cable itself. We pay what those other ultra high-end cables would cost if they were to remove their "middle man".

Anyway, yeah I'm not surprised something made by a company called "UGREEN" is crap.


----------



## PAHK

I found someone else who's display also got those shadows/lines behind the info box on monitor test site: http://www.overclock.net/t/1602323/aoc-ag271qg-thread-1440p-144hz-gsync-ips/130 scroll down a bit. I linked this thread over there too cos this looks weird, especially for two totally different panels...


----------



## Stretch56

What do you think of the 1440P resolution on the 23.8" so far?


----------



## reqq

https://www.chiphell.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1638441&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dauthor%26orderby%3Ddateline

Is that 2.0 gamma and very poor contrast? Havent used spider software so maybe im reading it wrong.


----------



## Neclord06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> the "Loading" bar shows flickering vertical stripes


Thanks. That confirms the pixel inversion for me. I'm just not sure what I'll be upgrading my S23A750D to. Knowing Samsung, the CFG70 will have checkerboard pixel inversion and still be stuck with 1080p. And I also don't trust Samsung is going to implement G-SYNC yet, either. These are good gaming displays no doubt, but the obvious pixel inversion is making it all the easier to wait some more. Now I'm wondering if the Asus 4K MG24UQ and MG28UQ have pixel inversion problems, and what LG is going to release next.


----------



## HalongPort

How do you want to know that the CFG70 will be suffering pixel inversion?


----------



## Neclord06

Well, since the Cf391/Cf591 panels from Samsung have heavy checkerboard pixel inversion, I can only assume that'll be the trend.


----------



## TwoCables

Pixel inversion seems to be all the rage these days.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Managed to sell off my Asus VG248QE, just ordered one of these. Figured there's no point in waiting for reviews from TFTCentral or some other site since there most likely won't be one given this thing's somewhat low popularity.


----------



## RubberStamp

So I got the monitor as well and so far I'm really loving it. No dead pixels and dirt so far and from what I've tested there isn't any pixel inversion either. I dont really know how to look for it anyway but after doing multiple tests I haven't noticed anything strange (yet, fingers crossed though).Did a backlight bleed test as well



Compared to my LG IPS monitor which I've been using for 3 years now and haven't had any problems with



The bleed is not noticeable at all at 26 brightness but I've set it to 40. Contrast is at 60 right now. The pixel density btw is absolutely insane. My 24'' 1080 IPS looks so bad compared to everything on this monitor.


----------



## Dornan

*RubberStamp*

Too much bleed for TN


----------



## RubberStamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dornan*
> 
> *RubberStamp*
> 
> Too much bleed for TN


Really? It doesn't look too bad to me to be honest. Although this being my first TN panel I dont really know whats the normal BB level of these panels. In normal use I dont really notice anything plus I never game in a dark room so me noticing this would be rather hard. I was more concerned about dead pixels and pixel inversion in the monitor but those dont seem to be present in mine. I feel I wouldve noticed pixel inversion while gaming a lot more than some bleed.


----------



## reqq

doesnt look bad imo.. second pic is your ips? its ips glow


----------



## RubberStamp

Yeah the second is my old ips panel. So the bleed looks OK? I mean I can always try to get a replacement as I'm within Dell's 30 day money back guarantee.


----------



## writer21

Price dropped to $476.96 on Amazon.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Price dropped to $476.96 on Amazon.


Whoa. Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## writer21

Yeah np... Its hard to find reviews on this monitor so the more people that know or purchase the better.

Im going to pick this up possibly. Just wondering how is the coating and is the panel similar to the original Rog swift panel as far as colors go?


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, 319 reviews on Amazon.com and none of them are for the S2417DG. I'm tempted to try this monitor, but I would be doing 1080p gaming on it for performance reasons and I was already told that 1080p gaming on this monitor is blurry.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Whoa. Thank you for letting us know!


Alternatively you can get the monitor from Dell for 499 and it comes with a $75 Dell gift card. If you dont intend to use it though might as well go with amazon


----------



## fak1t

So 1080p on this monitor still pretty decent right?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fak1t*
> 
> So 1080p on this monitor still pretty decent right?


I was told it was blurry, as you'd expect on a panel with a native resolution of 1440p.


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubberStamp*
> 
> The pixel density btw is absolutely insane. My 24'' 1080 IPS looks so bad compared to everything on this monitor.


I would love to jump at this monitor but I'm afraid the 1440P would be difficult for this old fart with bad eyes. Do you find text size with the 1440P resolution reasonable or do you have to scale?


----------



## TheGoodVive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neclord06*
> 
> Do tell if there are pixel inversion problems.


I am noticing subtle vertical stripes when G-Sync is on, but not without. I've noticed this in Civilization V (for which you don't need G-Sync), but also in GTA V (where you may want to keep it on, although it worked well without it, too). Of course, the interval for the voltage switch could be different depending on whether G-Sync is on or not, or might even vary when G-Sync is on, which likely makes it more noticeable.

In addition, the weird effect where depending on some pixels in a row other pixels in the same row get brighter (see more below) also happens in GTA V occasionally. I'm not happy about it, but I'm still enjoying the monitor. I just tried to reproduce it in GTA V (without G-Sync, though) and couldn't. On the desktop, it happens with or without G-Sync, but so far only when looking at the dot inversion test.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Can you also check on the coating, please?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Can you try taking a picture head on? You can kind of see the difference in matte coating based on how clear your reflection will be like these two pictures taken from PCMonitors:
> medium matte coating: https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/PG248Q-front.jpg
> light matte coating: https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/P2415Q-front-off.jpg


Looks like light coating to me, then:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> I would love to jump at this monitor but I'm afraid the 1440P would be difficult for this old fart with bad eyes. Do you find text size with the 1440P resolution reasonable or do you have to scale?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> Hmm not sure i think its the new lighter coating but could be the picture. Do you get annoyed reading text on that monitor at native resolution or is it clear?


Nope, text appears crystal clear. I'm also not using any text scaling. I tend to be extreme in that regard, though, I also use the lowest scaling (most space) setting on the MacBook Pro with Retina display.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> What do you think of the 1440P resolution on the 23.8" so far?


I love it! For me, it's in the High DPI range, as opposed to the 27" with 1440p at work, which seems medium DPI to me (in the sense that text obviously looks better than on regular 90 DPI screens, but still noticeably pixelated). It's still not as flawless as the retina display of a MacBook Pro or the Surface Pro 4, but taking game frame rates into account, it's the perfect compromise for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You only paid $13 more. That's nothing.


I complained anyway and got $50 + taxes back.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Hmm. It looks to me like he has the refresh rate at 60Hz.


Tough to say, I noticed that the video was recorded at 30 Hz. Sadly, the AT&T version of my phone can't do 60 Hz either, but maybe that makes this more comparable:






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The S2716DG has excellent uniformity as seen here: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2716dg/


I think the brightness uniformity of the S2417DG is very good, but of course not perfect. I don't notice any issues with dark colors. However, with bright images, the very edges of the corners are noticeably darker.

Black image at 1s exposure time (i.e. very exaggerated):



Black image at 4s exposure time (i.e. extremely exaggerated):



White image at 1/125s exposure time (i.e. just 8ms long). Note the reduced brightness in the corners.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Like I said, I'm interested in the S2417DG over the S2716DG because 1080p is too stretched out on 27" and 24" is about the maximum you want for 1080p, and I'd be playing my games at 1080p for the foreseeable future.


I thought about this some more, and thought you could just buy the 27" one and play games at 1080p, but with a black border around them (to avoid blurriness due to scaling). But it turns out this is the equivalent of playing on a 20 1/4" monitor with 1080p resolution (to match the 108.79 ppi of the S2716DG). So probably not a good idea...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> See, when playing campaign games like Tomb Raider, me and Im sure many others like to pick up a controller, lean back in your chair and sit very comfortably and enjoy the campaign. This is where 24" size becomes just way too small. Not to mention this Dell is below 24", its smth like 23.5".


It's barely under 24" at 23.8". For me, a monitor arm like this one solves the problem of choosing between immersion and not seeing individual pixels.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> Hopefully the S2417DG will have better Gamma correction than it's big brother.


There's nothing in the OSD to adjust gamma settings. At default brightness (75) and contrast (75) and looking at the Lagom gamma test, I would say gamma is at 1.45 (48%), 1.95 (25%) and 2.1 (10%). Looking at the Lagom black level test, I can just barely make out square #1, and the other squares appear increasingly brighter. #6 through #15 have a bit of a brownish tint. I also don't really see banding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PAHK*
> 
> I found someone else who's display also got those shadows/lines behind the info box on monitor test site: http://www.overclock.net/t/1602323/aoc-ag271qg-thread-1440p-144hz-gsync-ips/130 scroll down a bit. I linked this thread over there too cos this looks weird, especially for two totally different panels...


Interesting! I tested this with different resolutions and refresh rates, as well as HDMI (all on the same NVIDIA GTX 1080), and with a Mini-DP to HDMI adapter using my Surface Pro 4 (Skylake integrated graphics, i.e. Intel). The problem appears either way, so it doesn't appear to be processing on the graphics card.

Some more pictures:






Pretty much gone at 40% digital vibrance (default is 50%):



50% digital vibrance for reference:



60% digital vibrance for the fun of it:



The hue also affects whether this artifact appears or not:





One degree more than the last one and it's back:



One degree less than the last one and... it's still there!?



Same kind of fun with the vibrance level. Dial it back so the artifact disappears and you can dial it up to 48% without it reappearing:



Dial it up to 49% and it's back:



Dial it back down to 48% and it's still there:



To me, this indicates some kind of software processing. Based on the image data per row, something decides that a certain threshold has been crossed and toggles some weird setting for the entire row. If it changes enough, it's toggled back off. But there's a tolerance level in between, probably to avoid it flickering back and forth in certain situations right around the threshold.


----------



## RubberStamp

@TheGoodVive

I dont know why but I dont notice any pixel inversion on my screen. I've done multiple tests on various websites but I cant seem to see anything. Could it be a per monitor thing?

Secondly, what calibration settings are you using right now? I've settled at 35% brightness. 75 contrast, R97, G98 and B98. With gamma in Nvidia control panel at 0.72.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> I would love to jump at this monitor but I'm afraid the 1440P would be difficult for this old fart with bad eyes. Do you find text size with the 1440P resolution reasonable or do you have to scale?


I'm using windows 10 and the scaling isn't that bad. The main problem I have with various apps are that they are blurry because of the 125% scaling I use. There is an easy way to fix this but its rather annoying. I've also had to switch from chrome to opera because chrome was really wonky on my screen with text being a lot larger than it should have. Opera works perfect at 125% scaling.

If you dont enable scaling then text size is on the smaller size but still manageable though but I prefer 125%.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Looks like light coating to me, then:


You have confirmed this for sure now! Thanks so much man. Repped.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I was told it was blurry, as you'd expect on a panel with a native resolution of 1440p.


That is disappointing to hear since I was considering this monitor. I play alot of CS. I was hoping this monitor would allow me to use 2560x1440 on desktop and switch to 1080 for gaming since my mouse DPI is set for around 1080/720P resolution on certain games. Anyone know if 720p is any better since I believe 1440P downscaled to 720p usually looks look.


----------



## RubberStamp

I accidentally tried shadow of mordor at 720p and It was fairly blurry.


----------



## Jokesterwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> That is disappointing to hear since I was considering this monitor. I play alot of CS. I was hoping this monitor would allow me to use 2560x1440 on desktop and switch to 1080 for gaming since my mouse DPI is set for around 1080/720P resolution on certain games. Anyone know if 720p is any better since I believe 1440P downscaled to 720p usually looks look.


Why would you want to play cs at 1080...Looks better at 1440p and your dpi won't matter....


----------



## fak1t

Wait is 1080p dat bad on this monitor? So if the 24" doesnt help with the interpolation i cant imagine on the s2716dg


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokesterwild*
> 
> Why would you want to play cs at 1080...Looks better at 1440p and your dpi won't matter....


I'm used to my mouse senstivity at 1080 for cs since I use 400 mouse dpi and 2 sens. Switching to 1440P makes moving extremely slow


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubberStamp*
> 
> I'm using windows 10 and the scaling isn't that bad. The main problem I have with various apps are that they are blurry because of the 125% scaling I use. There is an easy way to fix this but its rather annoying. I've also had to switch from chrome to opera because chrome was really wonky on my screen with text being a lot larger than it should have. Opera works perfect at 125% scaling.
> 
> If you dont enable scaling then text size is on the smaller size but still manageable though but I prefer 125%.


I really appreciate the info on the scaling in Win10. @TheGoodVive said he like the higher dpi and that he didn't scale but I don't think my tired eyes will screw down that far. My working distance is dialed in at 24" so I wouldn't be able to move the monitor closer. Back to the 1080P drama I guess.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> I really appreciate the info on the scaling in Win10. @TheGoodVive said he like the higher dpi and that he didn't scale but I don't think my tired eyes will screw down that far. My working distance is dialed in at 24" so I wouldn't be able to move the monitor closer. Back to the 1080P drama I guess.


Yeah, I'm about ready to punch a hole through my wall. lol

Back in 2008, I simply logged in to OCN, asked what the best monitor is for under $400, I was told the Samsung 2253BW, and I bought it and I've been happy with it ever since. *TODAY THOUGH?* Good lord, I'm about to go insane! You'd think 8 years later would mean finding a kickass monitor would be easy, BUT NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

I apologize. I'm being somewhat silly while also being angry about this damn monitor market.


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Nope, text appears crystal clear. I'm also not using any text scaling. I tend to be extreme in that regard, though, I also use the lowest scaling (most space) setting on the MacBook Pro with Retina display.
> 
> I love it! For me, it's in the High DPI range, as opposed to the 27" with 1440p at work, which seems medium DPI to me (in the sense that text obviously looks better than on regular 90 DPI screens, but still noticeably pixelated). It's still not as flawless as the retina display of a MacBook Pro or the Surface Pro 4, but taking game frame rates into account, it's the perfect compromise for me.


Thanks for the concerted effort on reviewing this. You've responses have helped fill the void that surrounds this monitor and I'm sure have also helped many others besides myself in deciding on the S2417DG.


----------



## Stretch56

No apology necessary. You're frustrated as are many of us.

There's no pride in manufacturing anymore and as I think you said in some other posts, all they care about is the profit margin. It's ironic that the corporate heads are probably *****ing about the QC on their Bentley's and Aston Martins and longing for the old days but not giving a damn about their own product. You'd think they would Lead by Example and produce a quality product that the consumer could count on and not have to play the lottery panel.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> No apology necessary. You're frustrated as are many of us.
> 
> There's no pride in manufacturing anymore and as I think you said in some other posts, all they care about is the profit margin. It's ironic that the corporate heads are probably *****ing about the QC on their Bentley's and Aston Martins and longing for the old days but not giving a damn about their own product. You'd think they would Lead by Example and produce a quality product that the consumer could count on and not have to play the lottery panel.


I think a part of the problem is, too many people don't ever notice the problems that these monitors have.


----------



## Stretch56

Or the 144hz/1ms/G-Sync advantages outweigh the image deficiencies and they just chalk it up to the "TN" mystique. And since there's no viable IPS 144hz/1ms/G-Sync option in the 24" range, it's just a big "S**t Pie and we 24" users have to take a bite or move up to a 27".


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> Or the 144hz/1ms/G-Sync advantages outweigh the image deficiencies and they just chalk it up to the "TN" mystique. And since there's no viable IPS 144hz/1ms/G-Sync option in the 24" range, it's just a big "S**t Pie and we 24" users have to take a bite or move up to a 27".


lol yep! They know people will be like, "OMG THIS MONITOR IS AWESOME!! 144Hz!! G-SYNC! WOW! BEST MONITOR EVER"

Sigh.


----------



## Stretch56

Have you looked at the Korean monitors? I've seen some posts about the 27" being 144hz but not having OSD's. I don't know about G-Sync or if they have a 24" we're interested in but I'm willing to look into it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> Have you looked at the Korean monitors? I've seen some posts about the 27" being 144hz but not having OSD's. I don't know about G-Sync or if they have a 24" we're interested in but I'm willing to look into it.


Oh. I haven't. Do you think I should?


----------



## Stretch56

I don't know anything about them with the exception of what's been posted on OCN.

I was just looking at IIyama's but I believe they're Japanese. They only have one 24" TN 144hz gamer "G-MASTER GB2488HSU-B2" http://www.iiyama.com/gb_en/products/g-master-gb2488hsu-b2/ but it's FreeSync. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Stretch56

From Reddit post

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/42sneq/discussionwhich_is_the_best_korean_1440p_monitor/

"Qnix is the most popular, but how are the X-Star, Perfect Pixel Crossover, Achieva Shimian, Auria"


----------



## Ickz

Hows the gamma and overall color accuracy on the Dell from just using the OSD and not modifying through Windows? I heard gamma was supposed to be bad and there's no OSD option for it.

I only ask because I sometimes play in fullscreen mode due to an issue with my dual monitor setup (Main screen is 120hz, secondary is 60hz. Whenever something like a video or OBS is open on the 60hz screen, games on my main screen stutters and is sometimes capped at 60fps if I'm in fullscreen-windowed mode. Being in fullscreen-exclusive fixes this) and I know in the past, using icc profiles or the nvidia control panel to modify color settings would sometimes be unreliable when going fullscreen. However, I just now was messing around with the control panel settings and fullscreen games seem to work fine. Is it more reliable now? If so, lack of gamma OSD options isn't a huge deal for me anymore.


----------



## RubberStamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Hows the gamma and overall color accuracy on the Dell from just using the OSD and not modifying through Windows? I heard gamma was supposed to be bad and there's no OSD option for it.
> 
> I only ask because I sometimes play in fullscreen mode due to an issue with my dual monitor setup (Main screen is 120hz, secondary is 60hz. Whenever something like a video or OBS is open on the 60hz screen, games on my main screen stutters and is sometimes capped at 60fps if I'm in fullscreen-windowed mode. Being in fullscreen-exclusive fixes this) and I know in the past, using icc profiles or the nvidia control panel to modify color settings would sometimes be unreliable when going fullscreen. However, I just now was messing around with the control panel settings and fullscreen games seem to work fine. Is it more reliable now? If so, lack of gamma OSD options isn't a huge deal for me anymore.


There is no OSD option so I've had to adjust mine using the NV control panel. After a small adjustment it seems to be at the desired level (checking through various test websites).


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubberStamp*
> 
> There is no OSD option so I've had to adjust mine using the NV control panel. After a small adjustment it seems to be at the desired level (checking through various test websites).


I really don't understand why Dell leaves Gamma adjustment out of the OSD. It's a gaming monitor, and adjusting gamma from NCP does not work in all games.


----------



## dnezz1

Just for people in the UK interested in this monitor, the first retailer I've seen it listed on now for pre-order is Overclockers for £432. (Dell are selling for £475) but still nothing on Amazon uk or Google shopping listings for other retailers.

Although I'm personally going to wait for a TFT Central / PC Monitors review. As a former S2716DG owner that couldn't put up with it's awfully washed out Gamma, I'd like to know that this is potentially better...

One interesting point is that the S2417DG features three new color modes in the OSD apparently, called RTS, RPG and FPS which weren't in the S2716DG. Obviously, these are just nonsensical gaming genre terms which don't tell you much, but typically these adjustments might affect gamma and color balance overall, and might serve as a better start point for calibration perhaps (or perhaps wishful thinking)

Maybe TheGoodVive or RubberStamp could be so kind as to tell us if changing these affects Gamma or not?


----------



## CallsignVega

I ordered three of these to setup as a portrait surround. 24" 2560x1440 165 Hz G-Sync seems quite interesting...


----------



## MistaSparkul

Vega is at it again! Time to witness another beastly setup







btw just got mines in today.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Vega is at it again! Time to witness another beastly setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw just got mines in today.


Thoughts on it?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Well guys here are some quick impressions. Do keep in mind I am by no means a display expert but I'll do my best to provide any helpful information. First and foremost, this thing's got a pretty light matte coating (thank goodness, I lack the stones to de-matte my own monitors). Colors appear to be "ok" out of the box? I literally just took it out of the box, turned it on, plugged in my X-rite i1 display pro to see where it stands just straight out of the box and here's what I got during the calibration process:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After calibration (lawl at that contrast ratio):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Asus MG24UQ 4k IPS for comparison:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Pics, top is the Dell S2417DG, bottom is an Asus MG24UQ 4k IPS for comparison. I don't even own a camera so not sure if a phone camera can even be considered valid for this comparison but I gotta work with what I got:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







On this thing's overdrive...call me crazy but I think this may have either zero, or extremely minimal overshoot. There's only TWO options for over drive just like the S2716DG bigger brother, "Normal" and "Fast". I haven't tried Fast yet but Normal appears pretty damn clean. Tried my best to capture it but again I'm limited to using my phone camera, don't own any real equipment to properly show this.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well guys here are some quick impressions.


+rep

Looks really nice. How are the viewing angles? Any black light bleeding? Can you also do a fullscreen ghosting video with this test? Thanks!


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> +rep
> 
> Looks really nice. How are the viewing angles? Any black light bleeding? Can you also do a fullscreen ghosting video with this test? Thanks!


Well compared to my BenQ XL2730Z, a 27 inch TN panel, the viewing angles on this are far less restrictive since it's just a smaller display. Too bad I no longer have my Asus VG248QE to make a direct comparison with a TN panel of the same size but IIRC the viewing angle on that monitor was ever so slightly worst than the Dell. I may have some backlight bleed on the bottom left corner but honestly I can't tell if it really is back light bleed or perhaps maybe a uniformity issue. Either way I don't even notice it at all during normal usage and in dark scenery in games. Here's the test you asked for:


----------



## CallsignVega

Thanks for the thoughts., My three arrive on Thursday.


----------



## RubberStamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well guys here are some quick impressions. Do keep in mind I am by no means a display expert but I'll do my best to provide any helpful information. First and foremost, this thing's got a pretty light matte coating (thank goodness, I lack the stones to de-matte my own monitors). Colors appear to be "ok" out of the box? I literally just took it out of the box, turned it on, plugged in my X-rite i1 display pro to see where it stands just straight out of the box and here's what I got during the calibration process:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After calibration (lawl at that contrast ratio):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus MG24UQ 4k IPS for comparison:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics, top is the Dell S2417DG, bottom is an Asus MG24UQ 4k IPS for comparison. I don't even own a camera so not sure if a phone camera can even be considered valid for this comparison but I gotta work with what I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this thing's overdrive...call me crazy but I think this may have either zero, or extremely minimal overshoot. There's only TWO options for over drive just like the S2716DG bigger brother, "Normal" and "Fast". I haven't tried Fast yet but Normal appears pretty damn clean. Tried my best to capture it but again I'm limited to using my phone camera, don't own any real equipment to properly show this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I really don't understand why Dell leaves Gamma adjustment out of the OSD. It's a gaming monitor, and adjusting gamma from NCP does not work in all games.


Would it be possible for you to post your ICC profile? I'd really like to use settings that are properly calibrated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnezz1*
> 
> Just for people in the UK interested in this monitor, the first retailer I've seen it listed on now for pre-order is Overclockers for £432. (Dell are selling for £475) but still nothing on Amazon uk or Google shopping listings for other retailers.
> 
> Although I'm personally going to wait for a TFT Central / PC Monitors review. As a former S2716DG owner that couldn't put up with it's awfully washed out Gamma, I'd like to know that this is potentially better...
> 
> One interesting point is that the S2417DG features three new color modes in the OSD apparently, called RTS, RPG and FPS which weren't in the S2716DG. Obviously, these are just nonsensical gaming genre terms which don't tell you much, but typically these adjustments might affect gamma and color balance overall, and might serve as a better start point for calibration perhaps (or perhaps wishful thinking)
> 
> Maybe TheGoodVive or RubberStamp could be so kind as to tell us if changing these affects Gamma or not?


FPS feels more washed out, RTS and RPG have very overpowered blue and pretty poor gamma from what I can tell. I feel standard is a lot better than those three.


----------



## reqq

What did the calibrated gamma end up?


----------



## ivoryg37

Mistahsparkul, any chance of a video or picture of this monitor running a game on 1920x1080. Want to know how blurry downscaling on this monitor really is


----------



## TwoCables

That's a good idea. I want to see it too because I'm still curious.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Mistahsparkul, any chance of a video or picture of this monitor running a game on 1920x1080. Want to know how blurry downscaling on this monitor really is


I don't own a nice camera so I think any comparison photos I take using a smart phone camera showing 1080p vs 1440p will not be representative of how they actually compare. If you want I'll still so it just list some games for me to try out and if I have the game I'll do the comparison.


----------



## detto87

Standard color mode and Standard Overdrive mode work REALLY well in my opinion.
The motion blur with GSYNC ON is as low as an IPS with blur reduction ON (FS2735) !
No overshooting, reminds me on the LG 24M77.


----------



## CallsignVega

Interesting monitor. It's only 3/16th's of an inch from lit pixel to top and side edges and 5/16th's inch thick with bezel/housing removed.






It also uses the double stick tape method of adhering the LCD panel to the backlight housing that started with the Dell 27" brother and the Acer XB271HU. No worries about the LCD panel falling out or getting dirt in there.


----------



## Malinkadink

How is the 123.41 PPI @ 100% scaling? I've never seen 1440p @ 24" but i have seen and used 32" 4k and at 137.68 PPI i did use 125% scaling otherwise things were a bit small.


----------



## CallsignVega

This is definitely the fastest 2560x1440 panel out there. 165 Hz TN, it's almost as good as ULMB yet you keep the brightness, zero flicker and frame pacing benefits of G-Sync. I wish they made a 27" version that could do 165 Hz. The PPI is pretty sweet on this thing though.


----------



## MistaSparkul

The higher ppi isn't 100% comfortable for me so I end up having to use 125% scaling. Looks very nice in games though. I've actually kinda taken a big liking to this thing, totally free from IPS glow while keeping a light matte coating, and being a 24 inch panel the viewing angles aren't so extremely restrictive and the ppi is even higher than a 27 inch monitor. Vega are you also noticing very little or no overshoot on this monitor or is it just me? This may be the first 144Hz TN panel I've seen with no overshoot.


----------



## batman900

Just placed my order through dell after seeing it's on sale for $427. Free 2 day shipping but I was forced to pay tax so the total was $470. I was going to hold out for its bigger brother the 27 inch but I don't want to gamble on being able to get a rev-4 model. After endless research I hope this thing works out.


----------



## fak1t

I have been using the Samsung 2233rz 120hz for years (since 2010) but i think this is the time to update the monitor, since my budget is 500 euros max, i might buy this monitor or the big brother , Dell s2716dg, but im kinda lost atm i did some search on the web and for some reason there is a few reviews saying the s2716dg is an amazing monitor (probably the best for this budget) but the rtc overshoot is a bit high on the 27', so im asking you guys if this new version is a better monitor in terms of contrast (the s2716dg has 850-900) and the gamma!? can we put like +25% digital vibrance to compensate!?

Cheers


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fak1t*
> 
> I have been using the Samsung 2233rz 120hz for years (since 2010) but i think this is the time to update the monitor, since my budget is 500 euros max, i might buy this monitor or the big brother , Dell s2716dg, but im kinda lost atm i did some search on the web and for some reason there is a few reviews saying the s2716dg is an amazing monitor (probably the best for this budget) but the rtc overshoot is a bit high on the 27', so im asking you guys if this new version is a better monitor in terms of contrast (the s2716dg has 850-900) and the gamma!? can we put like +25% digital vibrance to compensate!?
> 
> Cheers


If you're looking for a 1440p 144Hz TN with gsync then these Dells are really the best way to go, I wouldn't bother looking at the PG278Q anymore. Unfortunately the best way to compensate for the poor out of the box gamma is use to a proper colorimeter.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Just placed my order through dell after seeing it's on sale for $427. Free 2 day shipping but I was forced to pay tax so the total was $470. I was going to hold out for its bigger brother the 27 inch but I don't want to gamble on being able to get a rev-4 model. After endless research I hope this thing works out.


lol of course! I just bought this stupid thing yesterday for $499....ahh at least dell will refund the difference with their 30day price guarantee


----------



## fak1t

I see , sadly i didnt pick up this monitor for 505 euros few days ago ( both monitors are 500-530 euros EU) i just need to see a decent review about this 2417dg im not sure if prefer the 27 screen over the 24' , i dont really know the feeling of having 125ppis , could be a problem in terms of trying to read some articles on the web.
I do have a gtx 970 cuz i sold one few days ago , i will probably sell this one and then i will buy the msi gtx 1070 when the price goes to 430 euros max .


----------



## TheLuigi

How good does this monitor looks using non-native 1080p res at HIGH fps?
It seems its a bit too early for 1440p to have 144hz or more.. But this lcd could be future-proof if it looks great using 1080p?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> The higher ppi isn't 100% comfortable for me so I end up having to use 125% scaling. Looks very nice in games though. I've actually kinda taken a big liking to this thing, totally free from IPS glow while keeping a light matte coating, and being a 24 inch panel the viewing angles aren't so extremely restrictive and the ppi is even higher than a 27 inch monitor. Vega are you also noticing very little or no overshoot on this monitor or is it just me? This may be the first 144Hz TN panel I've seen with no overshoot.


Yes, this is the fastest/clearest motion 1440p LCD on the market. 165 Hz + fast pixels and hardly any overshoot. The best display for FPS's currently.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, this is the fastest/clearest motion 1440p LCD on the market. 165 Hz + fast pixels and hardly any overshoot. The best display for FPS's currently.


What about the gamma out of the box though? Is a calibrator really needed?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What about the gamma out of the box though? Is a calibrator really needed?


I didn't take any measurements but honestly it didn't seem bad at all. The out of the box presets were way way better than my Benq XL2730Z was.


----------



## fak1t

How about the rtc overshoot vs s2716dg? This monitor should be better in terms of interpolation comparing to the 27' , right?


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes, the RTC overshoot to me appears to be minimal. Better than the panels used in the Swift and the 27" Dell. I get a MPRT between 3 and 4 ms, so it's approaching ULMB motion clarity territory with all the benefits of G-Sync.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fak1t*
> 
> How about the rtc overshoot vs s2716dg? This monitor should be better in terms of interpolation comparing to the 27' , right?


I don't own an S2716DG so I can't comment on that. But this monitor has the least amount of overshoot I have ever seen for a 144hz TN.


----------



## ivoryg37

Might have to take the plunge on this for myself and see how 1080 gaming is.


----------



## Malinkadink

Ordered mine $434.55 after taxes from Dell, a little hyped, fingers crossed its pixel perfect and free from any other potential issues.

The 970 is really long in the tooth for high hz 1440p gaming, but im banking on a 1080 Ti announcement before year end as really only that card or the Titan XP are capable of ultra @ 1440p with high fps in demanding titles.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Ordered mine $434.55 after taxes from Dell, a little hyped, fingers crossed its pixel perfect and free from any other potential issues.
> 
> The 970 is really long in the tooth for high hz 1440p gaming, but im banking on a 1080 Ti announcement before year end as really only that card or the Titan XP are capable of ultra @ 1440p with high fps in demanding titles.


It really depends, some games like the Division completely maxed out pushes a Titan XP down to 50fps at 1440p. But really is there a need to play games at complete ultra on this monitor? I think most people who are after pure eye candy max graphics wouldn't even be looking to play on a 24 inch TN panel but rather a large 4k or ultrawide display. My 1080 at high-ish settings is able to pull triple digit frame rates in just about any game.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> It really depends, some games like the Division completely maxed out pushes a Titan XP down to 50fps at 1440p. But really is there a need to play games at complete ultra on this monitor? I think most people who are after pure eye candy max graphics wouldn't even be looking to play on a 24 inch TN panel but rather a large 4k or ultrawide display. My 1080 at high-ish settings is able to pull triple digit frame rates in just about any game.


Division aside as its a garbage game, i know not everything needs to be maxed, i tend to leave AA off or only use x2 MSAA, still would rather upgrade to something like a 1080 Ti for $600-700 rather than a 1080 when compared to a 1070 that can be had for $250 less and perform at 85% of a 1080.


----------



## gene-z

I ended up ordering one. That overdrive looks really good.

If you've ordered recently, go back and get price adjusted, as the price dropped to $406. I got one for $430 after tax and 2 day ship.


----------



## CallsignVega

So, I just did a side by side comparison with the X34, this new Dell and the BenQ Xl2730Z. The X34 has pretty bad motion compared of course. MPRT on that is around ~10ms. The BenQ has a MPRT of about 4.5 at 144 Hz (non strobe mode), and the Dell about 3.5 at 165 Hz. The Dell also had virtually zero overdrive artifacts which were quite noticeable on the BenQ TN. The Dell is quite the buy for $437.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So, I just did a side by side comparison with the X34, this new Dell and the BenQ Xl2730Z. The X34 has pretty bad motion compared of course. MPRT on that is around ~10ms. The BenQ has a MPRT of about 4.5 at 144 Hz (non strobe mode), and the Dell about 3.5 at 165 Hz. The Dell also had virtually zero overdrive artifacts which were quite noticeable on the BenQ TN. The Dell is quite the buy for $437.


How does is it look when at 1080p?


----------



## Hooved

I'm seeing this as $427 + tax. Did it go up in price already? I would be awfully tempted at $430 total..


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> How does is it look when at 1080p?


This is really subjective. To me it looks......ok I guess. A lot better than my XL2730Z at 1080p for sure. But a NATIVE 1080p resolution at 24 inches already looks mad ugly to me so really I wouldn't ever be able to enjoy any kind of 1080p gaming whether it's native or interpolated.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It also uses the double stick tape method of adhering the LCD panel to the backlight housing that started with the Dell 27" brother and the Acer XB271HU. No worries about the LCD panel falling out or getting dirt in there.


Well, I have to return mine though because I have some dirt (minimal though) stuck inside in the lower left corner. :-/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is definitely the fastest 2560x1440 panel out there. 165 Hz TN, it's almost as good as ULMB yet you keep the brightness, zero flicker and frame pacing benefits of G-Sync. I wish they made a 27" version that could do 165 Hz. The PPI is pretty sweet on this thing though.


YES! Those are exactly my findings too. It really is a very good experience and one where I can finally use G-Sync without the need to turn on any ULMB or similar. It's better than an IPS with blur reduction mode ON! Too bad the 27" model from Dell had horrible horrible overshooting, it was really ugly. Reason I sold it. But tbh, 24" is maybe still the best sweet spot even for 1440p in my case.

Hopefully my next unit has no dust/dirt stuck inside.

Also: I didn't change any color settings whatsoever and am really happy with the picture quality. On a TN!!


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> How does is it look when at 1080p?


When you get it you can use Reshade AdaptiveSharpen and SMAA to improve the look of a lower than native resolution.
But 1080p on a native 1080p monitor will always look better than on a 1440p panel.


----------



## Pereb

How are the viewing angles and the out-of-the-box gamma on this? This seems like a serious option for 16:9.


----------



## allu10

I'm also interested in this monitor, but I managed to order a S2716DG for 480 euros + pixel check + shipping, including taxes.
After reading about pixel inversion problems, buzzing monitors and significant overshooting I'm kinda worried what I'll get. I could buy a S2417DG for 540 euros, but that means I'd have to pay 60 euros more (minus 10 euros as pixel check is cheaper on smaller monitors) so 50 euros more.

My monitor hasnt shipped yet; Estimated shipping time is 10th October (I wonder why I gotta wait so long? A new revision perhaps?)
So guys what are your thoughts; Cancel the S2716DG order and get a S2417DG? Or just go with the S2716DG and be happy with it?
Is it worth 50 euros to make the swap? Pixel density is not a problem as I'm currently writing on an Asus G551JW gaming laptop with a 15.6" 1080p display (around 140PPI)
and stuff looks so crispy and sharp; I like it. Using 100% scaling.
My main desktop has two 23.8" 1080p IPS displays at the moment. Running a GTX 1070 Gaming X.


----------



## RubberStamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> How are the viewing angles and the out-of-the-box gamma on this? This seems like a serious option for 16:9.


Viewing angles are pretty good but like all tn panels there is color shift when not sitting in the center of the screen. The colors look somewhat washed out initially so I had to reduce the gammato 0.84 in Nvidia's control panel. After doing that the screen seems to pass all online tests for the correct gamma point.


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubberStamp*
> 
> Viewing angles are pretty good but like all tn panels there is color shift when not sitting in the center of the screen. The colors look somewhat washed out initially so I had to reduce the gammato 0.84 in Nvidia's control panel. After doing that the screen seems to pass all online tests for the correct gamma point.


Thanks. Shame about the gamma since adjusting it in Nvidia control panel causes banding. Aside from that it seems it fixes everything wrong with the S2716DG which is great.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooved*
> 
> I'm seeing this as $427 + tax. Did it go up in price already? I would be awfully tempted at $430 total..


Wondering this also, my order changed price twice by the time it shipped. First it said 470 after tax, then 450 and finally I was charged a total of 457.


----------



## Malinkadink

Mine is slated to arrive on the 24th, but in the meantime im curious to know from current owners, being that it's a TN but at the same time its a small 24" 8 bit TN hows the horizontal viewing angles from say a 1.5-2 feet viewing position? If you were to pull up this page: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=2 and fullscreened it do you see any yellowing already beginning to happen at the edges?

I know with my 24" 1080p 144hz monitor now i see the yellowing from a head on position, so i wonder how much better the Dell is in that regard.


----------



## fak1t

There is 0 reviews on the web -zzz


----------



## Mini0510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fak1t*
> 
> There is 0 reviews on the web -zzz


there are user opinions here. It's a good monitor for those looking for 1440p 24" 144hz/165hz. I rather have pixel density than size. So 24" is perfect.
And I don't sit too far from the monitor.


----------



## RubberStamp

Just got my replacement monitor from dell and the backlight bleed is so much better on this, almost perfect.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubberStamp*
> 
> Just got my replacement monitor from dell and the backlight bleed is so much better on this, almost perfect.


Good to hear, i get mine Wednesday *fingers crossed*


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mini0510*
> 
> there are user opinions here. It's a good monitor for those looking for 1440p 24" 144hz/165hz. I rather have pixel density than size. So 24" is perfect.
> And I don't sit too far from the monitor.


PCMonitors is hoping to review one but there is no guarantee they will be able to. Honestly I wasn't expecting to be this impressed at all but man this thing sure surprised me. Really happy I got it as I've come to like it quite a bit.


----------



## Addthefun123123

May I request some more ghosting/motion blur photos or videos?

I'm really interested in this monitor but those things and the matte coating are the two biggest things preventing me from pulling the trigger on the purchase.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So, I just did a side by side comparison with the X34, this new Dell and the BenQ Xl2730Z. The X34 has pretty bad motion compared of course. MPRT on that is around ~10ms. The BenQ has a MPRT of about 4.5 at 144 Hz (non strobe mode), and the Dell about 3.5 at 165 Hz. The Dell also had virtually zero overdrive artifacts which were quite noticeable on the BenQ TN. The Dell is quite the buy for $437.


Vega, how does it compare to this?
(I don't have tools to test this)

This is the Benq XL2720Z (non strobe mode) at 144hz after exploiting a firmware bug.
If that new Dell looks better than this I'm interested.



The XL2730Z is buggy. Some people got no overshoot at all, some have excessive overshoot.

This is how MistaSparkuL's XL2730Z looks


That new Dell from the video earlier looks like how a properly working XL2730Z should look.


----------



## CallsignVega

This is the closest I could get my camera to what it looks like in 165 Hz mode:



There is virtually zero smear after the UFO. No ghosting like ULMB. Quickest panel I've ever tested.


----------



## Addthefun123123

I appreciate this very much

Is this test even remotely readable on this monitor?

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*
> 
> I appreciate this very much
> 
> Is this test even remotely readable on this monitor?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0


At 960 pixels moving speed not really but at 840 pixels it actually is. You really cannot get any better than this monitor for motion clarity unless you use ULMB but then you will lose the added smoothness from gsync and will get some strobe crosstalk ghosting while this thing has zero ghosting and overshoot. Really a gem of a monitor for FPS and any fast game.


----------



## Addthefun123123

I'm so close to pulling the trigger and buying one on amazon.

How's the anti glare coating on this, does it detract from the clarity at all?


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah that's well done.

Mistasparkul, does that look better than your XL2730Z did? Because your XL2730Z looked like a gem.

I just can't live without strobing. Even at 144hz and my well calibrated (bug exploited) XL2720Z without blur reduction, I eventually can't deal with the blur, and I can't maintain 144 fps/144hz in anything semi recent (much less Overwatch)







And if I got this Dell monitor, I can't use Gsync









Will a freesync version come out?


----------



## l88bastar

Got mine today...great, great FPS gaming display.....keeping this thing rock steady at 165fps is making both my TitanXPs sweat hahaha

Out of the box the display looks very washed out....but with these adjustments, man this thing is beautiful....totally the best TN panel I have ever used, hands down the best FPS gaming display EVAR and the motion clarity @ max FPS is sublime









This display is a real gem!!!

Nvidia Control Panel>Adjust desktop color settings:
Brightness-50%
Contrast-50%
Gamma-0.75%
Digital vibrance-70%
Hue-0
CLICK APPLY

DELL Monitor settings:
Brightness-40%
Contrast-75%
Color>Custom Color:
R-97%
G-99%
B-96%


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Will a freesync version come out?


Two planned FreeSync versions using this panel are Acer XF240YU and AOC AG241QX
But I don't believe they're gonna have strobing. Samsung/BenQ/LG/Eizo are so far the only ones to add blur reduction to non G-Sync monitors. But since it is AUO panel I'm pretty sure a BenQ version will appear eventually.


----------



## Verrenus

Warmest greetings to you, kind ladies and gentlemen of Overclock!









I have been lurking around your S2417DG thread and that of its bigger brother, the S2716DG, for quite some time now and the great sentiment surrounding this newest 24-inch Dell G-Sync TN got me really excited for my upcoming build, especially since I am afraid of the pixel inversion and overshoot artifacts plaguing the 27-inch version.

It's good to know that if I do get a bad S2716DG, I can simply return it and get an S2417DG instead. For those of you who already have the latter monitor, does it show any pixel inversion/interlace pattern artifacts at all?

Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## justnvc

Hi guys. What's the input lag like on this thing? I might order one today!


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Yeah that's well done.
> 
> Mistasparkul, does that look better than your XL2730Z did? Because your XL2730Z looked like a gem.
> 
> I just can't live without strobing. Even at 144hz and my well calibrated (bug exploited) XL2720Z without blur reduction, I eventually can't deal with the blur, and I can't maintain 144 fps/144hz in anything semi recent (much less Overwatch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I got this Dell monitor, I can't use Gsync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will a freesync version come out?


My 2730Z actually looks just as good as the Dell but I have no idea what was up with mine when everyone else said they were getting crazy amounts of overshoot on nvidia gpus. Im really sad that I had to RMA it due to flickering and fuzzy text because oh man was that monitor just perfect QC wise







when I get the monitor back I will re test it again.


----------



## gene-z

I see quite a bit of ghosting and a large overshoot when you click and maximize the photo. If it's like that on mine, I'll be sending it back, as it doesn't look much better than my BenQ. Matter of fact, it looks worse with that green overshoot glow.


----------



## MistaSparkul

The Dell is pretty clean ill try to take some photos. I do have a video a few pages back showing it though if you wanna take a look.


----------



## Addthefun123123

This would be much appreciated MistaSparkul

I think motion clarity is the biggest factor going into this purchase for me, and I want to be able to get as good of an idea of it on the dell before I buy it. I wonder if the photo CallsignVega took is accurate as to what it looks like in person, or if it's slightly different due to the camera


----------



## Mini0510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*
> 
> I'm so close to pulling the trigger and buying one on amazon.
> 
> How's the anti glare coating on this, does it detract from the clarity at all?


Not really. The coating is light to medium.


----------



## Addthefun123123

That sounds good, I've seen the matte coating on a asus vs228h and it kinda messed with the quality imo. Does anyone know if the matte finish on this is lighter than that on a asus vs228h?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> My 2730Z actually looks just as good as the Dell but I have no idea what was up with mine when everyone else said they were getting crazy amounts of overshoot on nvidia gpus. Im really sad that I had to RMA it due to flickering and fuzzy text because oh man was that monitor just perfect QC wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I get the monitor back I will re test it again.


My XL2720Z looks as good as your XL2730Z and dell when blur reduction is off (if I exploit the firmware bug, otherwise it's atrocious). But I have an AMD card








sigh...so what do I do for fun? I require strobing...and this dell looks so good otherwise..... just hope the Samsung VA is good?

BTW about the VG248QE, I don't have access to mine right now, but I can tell you that Tracefree=60 had about the same quality of overdrive, very close to the Dell, but the Dell still seems better (no super washed out gamma at 144+hz).


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> My XL2720Z looks as good as your XL2730Z and dell when blur reduction is off (if I exploit the firmware bug, otherwise it's atrocious). But I have an AMD card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh...so what do I do for fun? I require strobing...and this dell looks so good otherwise..... just hope the Samsung VA is good?
> 
> BTW about the VG248QE, I don't have access to mine right now, but I can tell you that Tracefree=60 had about the same quality of overdrive, very close to the Dell, but the Dell still seems better (no super washed out gamma at 144+hz).


I say you just keep your 2720Z because from what I can tell from your experience with it there is no other monitor that even comes close to offering the strobing options that it has. The Dell cannot match ULMB but it gets really close and even then it requires those high fps to do so.


----------



## Addthefun123123

So if g sync is on in a game and the framerate on the screen is, for example, 70 fps, then that means it's going to have more motion blur than when the game is at 144fps?

Does g sync have any effect on motion clarity in general?


----------



## Falkentyne

Gsync has no effect on motion blur. It just keeps the frames consistent so there's no stuttering or jerks. So yes 70 fps will have a lot more blur than 144 fps.


----------



## TwoCables

G-SYNC keeps the refresh rate synced with the framerate all the way down to 30 FPS (and so all the way down to 30 Hz). Below 30, it tries to sync with double, so at 28 FPS it would be 56Hz.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*
> 
> So if g sync is on in a game and the framerate on the screen is, for example, 70 fps, then that means it's going to have more motion blur than when the game is at 144fps?
> 
> Does g sync have any effect on motion clarity in general?


If you have 70fps then your monitor will be running at 70hz to match it. If you are getting 40fps then your monitor will be running at 40hz to match it. I seriously cannot understand how people can make the absurd claim that thanks to gsync they no longer care about frame rates anymore. Gsync or not low fps is crappy no matter what. Can you imagine gaming on a 40hz monitor? Thats what it technically is if all you are getting is around 40 fps in games. Even with gsync anyone should still be aiming for high fps.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I still cannot decide wich one to go for the S2417DG or the bigger brother S2716DG anyone who has owned both, care to help me decide ? Coming from PG278Q and love that one.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've had both. The 24" is better. Less overdrive RTC errors and less pixel inversion.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I still cannot decide wich one to go for the S2417DG or the bigger brother S2716DG anyone who has owned both, care to help me decide ? Coming from PG278Q and love that one.


Do keep in mind that this is a 24 inch monitor. It may look very tiny if youre used to the Swift


----------



## Mini0510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Do keep in mind that this is a 24 inch monitor. It may look very tiny if youre used to the Swift


Well, it is a new model.

With this deal, AOC is going to have a hard time selling their AG241QG model. Dell is constantly giving discounts on their site.


----------



## Falkentyne

I honestly had to watch those videos again and look at the screenshots again just to see how good this monitor is.
Yes there's a lot of TN hate on these forums, but I'm impressed. This is definitely TN done right.
NO bizarre interlacing artifacts that I can see (maybe you guys can look for them yourself).
Inversion aritfacts need to be tested.

HAVE AT IT, BOYS!

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php

And NO overdrive ghosting or streaking with Normal overdrive.

Impressive. Very impressive.

And this sounds like a REALLY good way to avoid the panel 27" 1440p lottery and to enjoy gaming until something interesting comes out
(like a scanning OLED, right Vega?)

If those new Samsung VA's with motion blur reduction don't make me want to upgrade from my XL2720Z, you Nvidia users should have something fun to play with until that MIA OLED Dell monitor (not TV) actually appears.

Anyone know what happened to that OLED Dell monitor?


----------



## CallsignVega

The Dell OLED is KIA.

What Samsung VA with motion blur reduction?


----------



## Falkentyne

I thought you posted in that related there on OCN, Vega?

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2987
https://pcmonitors.info/samsung/samsung-c24fg70-144hz-curved-va-monitor-with-freesync/

If it can do strobing at all refresh rates (including 60hz), might grab one as long as I don't get outlandish black crush or cross-hatching...


----------



## Addthefun123123

Anyone know if you can turn on 1080p with g sync on this monitor?

Because I'm sure my gtx 970 wouldn't have as good of framerates than 1080p, and perhaps I'd like the option to play at 1080p with g sync on it if it's possible?


----------



## justnvc

I bought this today. I'll let you know what it's like to play on, on 22nd when it arrives!







Hop by my stream as I'll be live with it all evening!

**edit**

Scrap that. Apparently it's arriving today. I'll stream with it later, eta is around 16:00BST! Here's my channel.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I thought you posted in that related there on OCN, Vega?
> 
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2987
> https://pcmonitors.info/samsung/samsung-c24fg70-144hz-curved-va-monitor-with-freesync/
> 
> If it can do strobing at all refresh rates (including 60hz), might grab one as long as I don't get outlandish black crush or cross-hatching...


Oh sorry Falk, not to sound like a snob but I don't really pay attention to 1080p displays.

I also cancelled my Xl2735 pre-order. This new Dell is so good with motion clarity and the benefits of G-Sync, it's the best overall package. I didn't particularly like the picture quality on my Xl2730.

Not to mention the 38" 21:10 LG 3840x1600 that I have pre-ordered that is confirmed to backlight strobe at 75 Hz with NVIDIA GPU's. Going to be an interesting display to test out.


----------



## Addthefun123123

Will I regret the color change going from a 1080p 60hz ips monitor to this monitor for everyday use beyond just gaming?

my current monitor:
https://www.amazon.com/Acer-H236HL-bid-23-Inch-Widescreen/dp/B00AZMLIDQ

although I guess I could still use this ips for everyday tasks, but I'd probably prefer not to have 2 monitors on my relatively small table 24/7


----------



## MistaSparkul

Well here's another picture I tried to take showing it's ghosting/overshoot ghosting performance. It looks pretty much the same as Vega already showed. I guess if you look real close you can ever so slightly see the most ghosting on the middle, far right alien.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah that's basically perfect.
I think the only monitor that performed that well on ghosting was the Eizo Foris FG2421.

Hey! Can you do me a favor?
Can you test ULMB on that monitor and see how the ghosting is in ULMB mode at 100hz / 120hz?

That might be a great test.
I'm guessing even crosstalk might be low too

(you already know how to test it anyway as its the same thing as you've already done).


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Yeah that's basically perfect.
> I think the only monitor that performed that well on ghosting was the Eizo Foris FG2421.
> 
> Hey! Can you do me a favor?
> Can you test ULMB on that monitor and see how the ghosting is in ULMB mode at 100hz / 120hz?
> 
> That might be a great test.
> I'm guessing even crosstalk might be low too
> 
> (you already know how to test it anyway as its the same thing as you've already done).


Sure! Uploading the photos right now but here's my findings:

1) When you enable ULMB the pulse width starts at 100 and it resets the brightness so amazingly you lose NO screen brightness at all. I wasn't even sure if I had ULMB enabled until I did the test.
2) Strobe crosstalk is pretty standard, you get ghosting in the front of the image at the top portion of the screen, absolutely perfect images in the middle, and ghosting behind the image at the bottom of the screen.

EDIT: Pics

ULMB Top portion of the monitor


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















ULMB Center portion of the monitor


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















ULMB Bottom portion of the monitor


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Addthefun123123

That last photo is very interesting, does the alien's eyes really look that blurry/distorted to your eyes as in the picture, or is that just a camera artifact?

BTW I ordered the monitor a few hours ago, but then cancelled it because I wasn't sure if it'd be worth it


----------



## Addthefun123123

http://www.testufo.com/#test=mprt
http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0

MistaSparkul, I just re-ordered one of these, but I'd like to have 2 tests done if you have the time. The first one I'm curious what kind of MMCR and MPRT scores it gets, and also for the second test I'd like to perhaps see a picture of what your eyes are seeing as the map photo is scrolling horizontally across the screen?

You're a wonderful person for helping us sort through this stuff!


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=mprt
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0
> 
> MistaSparkul, I just re-ordered one of these, but I'd like to have 2 tests done if you have the time. The first one I'm curious what kind of MMCR and MPRT scores it gets, and also for the second test I'd like to perhaps see a picture of what your eyes are seeing as the map photo is scrolling horizontally across the screen?
> 
> You're a wonderful person for helping us sort through this stuff!


Sure no problem. I know how frustrating it can be when you want to purchase a monitor and there's a lack of information floating around so I try my best to help out. I got an MMCR of 156 and MPRT of 6.4ms. This is at 144Hz, Vega tested it at 165Hz and I believe he got an MPRT of around 4ms. For the street map test, at 960 pixels moving speed the only thing that is readable is OpenStreetMap.org. Drop it down to 840 pixels speed and you can start reading most of the items like Queen's Quay and Union Station.


----------



## Addthefun123123

Just hope it's easy on the eyes while in motion, thanks again MistaSparkul!


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*
> 
> That last photo is very interesting, does the alien's eyes really look that blurry/distorted to your eyes as in the picture, or is that just a camera artifact?
> 
> BTW I ordered the monitor a few hours ago, but then cancelled it because I wasn't sure if it'd be worth it


That's strobe crosstalk, because LCD pixels do not respond instantaneously to finish color transitions, like CRT phosphors or OLED's do (<1ms).

The image is like that because ULMB has 1 frame deferred processing. So if that image is taken at 120hz refresh rate, the middle of the screen will have +8.3ms of extra input lag.
The top will have <8.3ms, the bottom will have >8.3ms.

Assuming that "time" is hypothetically the current frame in real time with no input lag,
The UFO's start appearing to the "Right" of the image at the top because the very top (the UFO appearing as a ghost in front) is a remnant of the "true real time" (time+0) frame, which is not visible, just the end of the pixel transitions of it, but is starting to bleed into the current frame.
The center is basically "time+8.3 ms", and the bottom looks that way because it's the beginning of the NEXT frame (the entire next frame would be time +16.7ms).

So ULMB adds roughly 8.3ms of input lag to the image overall (at 120hz).


----------



## Addthefun123123

Sorry for the misunderstanding, I was referring to the picture on post 219 without ULMB enabled. I was curious if the camera was capturing an accurate depiction of what is visible to the eyes


----------



## CallsignVega

MPRT gets quite hard to decipher with a strobing back-light as well all know since it's so fast. With pulse width at 100 (I like a brighter display for gaming), I get an MPRT of ~1.9ms.

In G-Sync 165 Hz mode, I get an MPRT of ~4ms. So ULMB is about double the motion clarity, but for regular sample and hold transitions ~4ms is pretty amazing. These aren't just crappy G2G transitions.

With 165 Hz G-Sync mode you also don't have the strobe cross-talk, you get perfect frame pacing and don't have to deal with any additional input lag like you do strobing back-light with no frame pacing with the V-Sync/screen tear conundrum and a brighter screen with less eye fatigue due to no flicker. As an over-all package, I prefer G-Sync 165 Hz.


----------



## batman900

Just got mine up and running which was a bit of a fight.......

I have no idea how I fixed it, but this thing would NOT work on the displayport???? Ended up using HDMI just to see if the monitor worked at all and it was fine on hdmi. Tried turning off power save, installed drivers from disc, factory reset, restarted the comp and monitor many times, un-plugged the d-port cable many times, tried both displayport slots on my 1070 which I know are good from the Asus gsync monitor I sent back, clean reinstall of nvidia drivers......

Finally, on the last time I removed the displayport cable from the gfx card, let the monitor go to sleep, plugged back in, it works?!?! Like what???

Well after all that frustration. I can say this monitor is beautiful. The matte coating is perfect "not heavy like asus." The backlight uniformity is almost perfect to my eyes, no bleed, no dead pixels, very good viewing angles for a TN, very good color / contrast / gamma. The 1440p looks fantastic on a 24 inch, everything is very sharp. I don't notice any blur / overshoot / inversion etc. Granted I've only played WoW. This thing is darn near perfect for the price and I don't see why anyone would pick any other 24' gsync over this thing, it literally almost costs the same as the others give or take a few bucks depending on it's current sale price.

Minor complaint, the monitor stand doesn't adjust as high as my benq but it is solid which with kids I appreciate.

Cheers


----------



## xg4m3

Do you maybe have some 24" 1080p standing around to compare them side by side? The reason i ask is to see the scaling on it and how it compars to have it next to a 1080p.


----------



## writer21

So just got mines today. Going to try out some rainbow six later. If anyone has settings please post.


----------



## Addthefun123123

Can anyone give their opinion on the colors on this monitor? I have a ~$140 ips screen that's at least 3 years old, if not older (h236hl), and I'm hoping the color difference won't be so huge.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*
> 
> Can anyone give their opinion on the colors on this monitor? I have a ~$140 ips screen that's at least 3 years old, if not older (h236hl), and I'm hoping the color difference won't be so huge.


I have comparison pictures in post #137 against an Asus MG24UQ. Its real disadvantage is the weaker contrast and not so much color performance.


----------



## gene-z

Just got mine some thoughts:

For those wondering how 1080p looks on it, it looks surprisingly very good. If you're coming from another 1080p 24", you won't notice much of a difference. I was really surprised, as it almost looks like it's a native resolution when compared to my XL2411Z. If you're coming from a 27" 1080p, this might even look better.

The monitor overall though, is pretty meh. The colors out of the box are awful, as everything just looks washed out (Edit from the future: The monitor didn't install drivers, and was using a base ICC profile. After installing the drivers, it loaded the proper color profile and looks much better). I might mess around with the settings later. The stand is very limited compared to my BenQ. My BenQ adjusts almost a full inch and a half higher. I have to slouch in my chair pretty far to get at eye level, so I would need a booster seat for the monitor. The screen size feels very small compared to my 24". This is probably good for hardcore gamers, as it's less screen space for your eyes to have to move around.

Scaling in Windows is good. Scaling in Chrome is really bad.

Every website looks tiny. Prepare to set a large global zoom.

The overdrive is really good, looks nearly pixel perfect.

Everything looks super sharp and crisp.

Coating is extremely nice, almost perfect. Looks like a mix between semi-glossy and matte, more towards matte.

G-Sync + 165hz looks pretty damn good, but people in this thread are way over hyping it. My BenQ with blur reduction tweaks looks a lot smoother in motion, even with worse ghosting, but my eyes can't withstand the strobing, so I never actually use it.

Mine has small black light bleed along the entire bottom edge, so using a dark taskbar like I'm using now appears to be a different color than how it looks on my BenQ. (Edit: Turning down the brightness nearly hides it all. I would say using a low 10% brightness hides about 85% of the glow it gives off.)

No dead pixels.

Vertical viewing angle is much better than my BenQ.

Power button requires hulk fingers. It's so hard to press, lol.

Styling is very sleek. I hated the curved grilles on the bottom corners, but you don't even see them when it's on your desk.

OSD menu is really lacking. It also has sound volume on the quick OSD, for what reason, I don't know. As far as I know there aren't any soundbars for this monitor?

At $430, it feels a bit expensive for what you get. I think at $350-$375, this monitor would be more justified for me. I feel that price will eventually happen, as Dell monitors always tank in price after a month or two, as they price gouge on launch. Reminds me of the $480 U2414h I bought, and a while later it's selling for $200. If you're coming from another 144hz panel, it might not be a good value, depending whether or not you value g-sync.

I'm most likely going to send mine back, but going to play with it over the weekend more and decide.


----------



## MistaSparkul

There is no way 165Hz sample and hold will ever give equal motion clarity to 120Hz ULMB. When compared to any other monitor that isnt using ULMB I cant find a monitor that does motion better than this. Image quality definitely isnt a strong point as I was getting around 700:1 contrast ratio which is even worst than my benq xl2730z that got 850:1. But then again anyone after eye candy isnt going to be seeking a 24 inch TN panel anyway. Its not a perfect monitor but for some serious competitive play its really good.


----------



## Falkentyne

Good point. With this monitor, you get Gsync, 1440p and AVOIDING THE LOTTERY and a good panel for competitive play (if your video card is powerful enough). And that is a deal (as long as you avoid the monitor's crappy presets).

Anyone wanting pure feature overload and the best image quality should be buying the Eizo FS 2735 (IMO)
Anyone wanting pure strobing at the expense of image quality or resolution should be buying the XL2720Z (IMO again).


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> There is no way 165Hz sample and hold will ever give equal motion clarity to 120Hz ULMB. When compared to any other monitor that isnt using ULMB I cant find a monitor that does motion better than this. Image quality definitely isnt a strong point as I was getting around 700:1 contrast ratio which is even worst than my benq xl2730z that got 850:1. But then again anyone after eye candy isnt going to be seeking a 24 inch TN panel anyway. Its not a perfect monitor but for some serious competitive play its really good.


I don't have a way to measure it, but it looks worse color wise than my BenQ also. Not by much, but I notice it. The thing is, the viewing angle improvement makes up for it. The vertical gamma shift is *a lot* less severe on the Dell. The coating also makes the colors pop a bit more. Everything also looks a lot more clear. I never noticed, but I can now see the haziness of the coating on the BenQ when directly comparing.

It's growing on me fast as I compare the Dell more and more to the BenQ. I think with a monitor arm I would be happy with this display.


----------



## vgkk

Hi guys,

Thanks for the great info in this thread.

I picked up one of these on amazon a few weeks ago, and then another one last week for dual screen goodness. Noticed the 2nd one's "whiteness" level was not congruent to my first, looks mildly more yellow (at the same exact settings) - but something I can live with.

Just a question. Do you guys know of any drawbacks to running at 165Hz (short-term or even long term) compared to the slower 144Hz. For example, does 165Hz affect input lag or image quality in a negative fashion? It's odd the monitor calls anything above 144Hz "overclocking" - you always worry about the negative impact "overclocking" might cause. I have overclocked most of everything I have owned, but monitors are something I am not experienced with.

Coming from an ASUS VG248QE, this monitor feels like quite a luxury. The higher pixel density is quite apparent in Dota 2. The very thin borders/bezel makes dual monitoring quite a pleasure. Build quality seems solid. The backlight "bleed" is much better on this compared to the ASUS. I tend to run at very low brightness levels anyway which sounds like it could help bleeding problems.

Thanks again, look forward to your responses.


----------



## justnvc

Streaming with it now. 165hz doesn't feel as snappy as 144hz :S looks smooth af though!


----------



## Malinkadink

Got mine, uniformity could be a little better, but at the lower brightness im running it at its not noticeable on a black screen. Viewing angles are a bit better than my outgoing 1080p 144hz monitor, but not by an extreme amount. I am noticing the pixel inversion however, black text on white backgrounds while scrolling you can see a greenlike aura around the text, its not too invasive, but still a con. I also did locate 1 dead pixel in the lower center portion of the screen. The lower bezel towards the right side is also coming up away from the screen and you can see the glue they used isn't holding up.

1440p @ 24" 100% scaling is comfortable for me to use, but at the same time i'm thinking a 27" makes better use of this resolution. YMMV. Image quality is comparable to my other monitor which has a removed matte coating and calibrated for BT.1886 which for some is "washed out" but i think otherwise, anyway i won't be going into that. I'm still not sure about keeping it or not. The dead pixel is a bummer, so that's something to think about.

Motion clarity isn't really noticeably better than my other monitor either, maybe its a little better? There's really only so much you can do with sample and hold on a typical LCD. It's got me thinking that a 1440p 144hz IPS would be better for general usage, and yes the pixel responsiveness is slower on those, but when i was playing the lottery with them i never thought hey i could really improve my performance with a faster panel because it was fast enough. That''s all i can really say about that.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Motion clarity isn't really noticeably better than my other monitor either, maybe its a little better? There's reallyso much you can do with sample and hold on a typical LCD. It's got me thinking that a 1440p 144hz IPS would be better for general usage, and yes the pixel responsiveness is slower on those, but when i was playing the lottery with them i never thought hey i could really improve my performance with a faster panel because it was fast enough. That''s all i can really say about that.


Did you overclock it in the menu? If not, set it to 165hz, then restart the monitor then set it in NVCP. Also, make sure you cap your FPS not to go above 165hz in your games, as I believe if it goes out of G-Sync range, you will see tearing. You're not going to see a huge difference unless you can maintain above 144fps, or you have an eye for seeing ghosting trails in games. If you want to see it better in action, turn down all your settings in-game, or go to a lower res with 165hz.

Also, for your dead pixel, try running some fixes on it. There are ones like this. I've used similar things before and they actually do work, sometimes. There are other fixes for stuck pixels too, which have also worked for me. Not 100% guaranteed, but worth a shot.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Did you overclock it in the menu? If not, set it to 165hz, then restart the monitor then set it in NVCP. Also, make sure you cap your FPS not to go above 165hz in your games, as I believe if it goes out of G-Sync range, you will see tearing. You're not going to see a huge difference unless you can maintain above 144fps, or you have an eye for seeing ghosting trails in games. If you want to see it better in action, turn down all your settings in-game, or go to a lower res with 165hz.


Very much this.
Always do it in that order. The reason is, the NVCP allows you to set refresh rates that are "GPU scaled" (for lack of a better word), that is, you can set a refresh rate that is accepted by the DRIVER but not actually going to the monitor. Found out about that when people were running Benq XL2411Z's at "180 hz" (showed up as 180hz in testufo) but was actually a 144hz signal. Looked extremely ugly and laggy. (The Benq won't accept a refresh rate higher than 145hz--it's locked by the firmware).


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Did you overclock it in the menu? If not, set it to 165hz, then restart the monitor then set it in NVCP. Also, make sure you cap your FPS not to go above 165hz in your games, as I believe if it goes out of G-Sync range, you will see tearing. You're not going to see a huge difference unless you can maintain above 144fps, or you have an eye for seeing ghosting trails in games. If you want to see it better in action, turn down all your settings in-game, or go to a lower res with 165hz.
> 
> Also, for your dead pixel, try running some fixes on it. There are ones like this. I've used similar things before and they actually do work, sometimes. There are other fixes for stuck pixels too, which have also worked for me. Not 100% guaranteed, but worth a shot.


I always capped my 144hz at 140fps for gsync, doing 160hz for this Dell, i OCed it and did a reboot of the pc, NVCP always has prefer max refresh rate. Maybe i'm just not sensitive to it but theres not a major difference for me from 144hz to 165hz unless im really looking for it by dragging windows around. As for the dead pixel i dont see how it can be fixed, if its dead its dead, if it was a stuck pixel i could understand that may be fixable.

Also i ran overwatch @ all low and was getting an average of 160+ fps on all low on my 970, i actually run that game without gsync, to tell you the truth if i can maintain an fps over my refresh rate i dont even bother with gsync.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I always capped my 144hz at 140fps for gsync, doing 160hz for this Dell, i OCed it and did a reboot of the pc, NVCP always has prefer max refresh rate. Maybe i'm just not sensitive to it but theres not a major difference for me from 144hz to 165hz unless im really looking for it by dragging windows around. As for the dead pixel i dont see how it can be fixed, if its dead its dead, if it was a stuck pixel i could understand that may be fixable.
> 
> Also i ran overwatch @ all low and was getting an average of 160+ fps on all low on my 970, i actually run that game without gsync, to tell you the truth if i can maintain an fps over my refresh rate i dont even bother with gsync.


Well, you have to remember, it's only a 21hz improvement over 144hz, so you shouldn't really be expecting much. And while it's not much, I still notice it.

Also, there is still tearing at high FPS, it's just a lot less noticeable than at a lower FPS. And if you don't use G-Sync, why would you pay the premium to have it?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Well, you have to remember, it's only a 21hz improvement over 144hz, so you shouldn't really be expecting much. And while it's not much, I still notice it.
> 
> Also, there is still tearing at high FPS, it's just a lot less noticeable than at a lower FPS. And if you don't use G-Sync, why would you pay the premium to have it?


So i can use it for games like WoW where its impossible to be above your refresh rate in the majority of the game because of how cpu bound it is.


----------



## Addthefun123123

Can you guys please tell me what revision you have?

I've read about S2716dg having different revisions with benefits and detriments, not sure if this 24 inch version is different?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So i can use it for games like WoW where its impossible to be above your refresh rate in the majority of the game because of how cpu bound it is.


So why wouldn't you just use G-Sync on in Overwatch with an uncapped FPS? Or better yet, use fastsync + gsync. You're confusing me.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> So why wouldn't you just use G-Sync on in Overwatch with an uncapped FPS? Or better yet, use fastsync + gsync. You're confusing me.


Gsync forces vsync so if i did that it'd be 165fps vsync aka vsync lag would get added which is no bueno. Yes there is tearing even at fast refresh rates but i never see it because im focused on the game and things are moving too fast to ever see any screen tearing.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addthefun123123*
> 
> Can you guys please tell me what revision you have?
> 
> I've read about S2716dg having different revisions with benefits and detriments, not sure if this 24 inch version is different?


It's A00 which makes sense because the thing just released a month back so there wouldn't be any newer revisions of it yet, or maybe ever. Theres nothing to really fix with this monitor. It has pixel inversion though not severe but i believe its just inherent to the panel itself so it can't be helped.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Gsync forces vsync


If I set G-Sync on and I go to overwatch and set my FPS cap to 300, I will go past 165fps easily. My NVCP has two separate options for V-Sync and G-Sync. I can enable or disable either or mix and match. I have no issues running G-Sync on and using an uncapped fps. If V-Sync was on, it would cap at my frame rate at the refresh rate of the monitor.


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> If I set G-Sync on and I go to overwatch and set my FPS cap to 300, I will go past 165fps easily. My NVCP has two separate options for V-Sync and G-Sync. I can enable or disable either or mix and match. I have no issues running G-Sync on and using an uncapped fps. If V-Sync was on, it would cap at my frame rate at the refresh rate of the monitor.


If you're running Gsync with vsync off and uncapped fps, then Gsync will turn off once it goes above your max refresh. If you're running fullscreen, then you'll get tearing. If you're running windowed fullscreen, then Windows DWM vsync takes over.

When using Gsync, you always want to cap your fps at/below your max refresh.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> If you're running Gsync with vsync off and uncapped fps, then Gsync will turn off once it goes above your max refresh. If you're running fullscreen, then you'll get tearing. If you're running windowed fullscreen, then Windows DWM vsync takes over.
> 
> When using Gsync, you always want to cap your fps at/below your max refresh.


If I had THAT much headroom getting 200+ fps I would just start using DSR or increase the resolution scaling beyond 100%.


----------



## PowerK

For fast paced games like Overwatch, I'd much prefer ULMB and forget G-Sync.


----------



## justnvc

I've requested a return on mine. It's an absolutely fantastic monitor and worth every penny at 144Hz, but I bought it in part for the 165Hz increase. However little did I know it's overclocked. After 6-8 hours I'm convinced the latency is higher at that setting.

If you run it at 144Hz it's brilliant imo, i loved the PPI.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> If you're running Gsync with vsync off and uncapped fps, then Gsync will turn off once it goes above your max refresh. If you're running fullscreen, then you'll get tearing. If you're running windowed fullscreen, then Windows DWM vsync takes over.
> 
> When using Gsync, you always want to cap your fps at/below your max refresh.


You're just repeating what I've been telling him.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> I've requested a return on mine. It's an absolutely fantastic monitor and worth every penny at 144Hz, but I bought it in part for the 165Hz increase. However little did I know it's overclocked. After 6-8 hours I'm convinced the latency is higher at that setting.
> 
> If you run it at 144Hz it's brilliant imo, i loved the PPI.


Latency in what, exactly? To me it feels more responsive in 165hz. Your computer is probably just struggling to run your games at native resolution which will make it feel a bit unresponsive. Drop your resolution and that feeling should go away, or buy a better GPU.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> However little did I know it's overclocked. After 6-8 hours I'm convinced the latency is higher at that setting.
> .


Statements like that are meaningless without objective measurements. If anything, 165 Hz frames arrive slightly faster so there will be _less_ input lag. The G-sync T-Con scales completely lineally in testing. I always cringe when I hear people say "belief, convinced, feel".


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Statements like that are meaningless without objective measurements. If anything, 165 Hz frames arrive slightly faster so there will be _less_ input lag. The G-sync T-Con scales completely lineally in testing. I always cringe when I hear people say "belief, convinced, feel".


Yeah I'm not sure how overclocking a display introduces noticeable input lag. By that logic the Acer X34 with it's 40Hz overclock (almost DOUBLE the overclock value on this monitor which is 21Hz) should have an insane amount of input lag, yet as we all know it doesn't. and it has been actually measured using proper equipment.


----------



## gene-z

Yeah, if you're getting input lag, it's because your computer can't handle the resolution well. Lower FPS = less responsive mouse input, Higher FPS = more responsive mouse input. Also, your typical DPI you've been using on your mouse is going to feel slower and more sluggish if you're coming from a lower resolution, as the cursor has more pixels to move across. I can assure you, there is no extra input lag with the higher refresh rate. I'm using 1000hz mouse at 165hz @ 1080p it's more responsive than in 144hz mode and more responsive than my BenQ.

Edit: Just tested it with humanbenchmark

165hz: 5 of 5 for 229ms
144hz: 5 of 5 for 248ms

No input lag.


----------



## gene-z

The panel running at 1080p in Overwatch. The scaling is really good. I also figured out the volume control is for the headphone jack, which is surprisingly good. Every monitor headphone jack I've ever used had some type of static of interference, but this one is crystal clear.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Here is the panel running at 1080p in Overwatch. The scaling is really good. I also figured out the volume control is for the headphone jack, which is surprisingly good. Every monitor headphone jack I've ever used had some type of static of interference, but this one is crystal clear.


Man wish I bought this instead of a second 1080 144hz. I still within the return period but don't want to return it since there nothing wrong with the monitor lol. Oh well, I'm wait a bit and hope it drops below 400


----------



## justnvc

I'm a fan of this 1440p 24" size though, damn it looks amazing!


----------



## Nilsen

I have some clouding(?) on mine. Two soft dark spots smack in the middle of the screen. Apart from that it seems like a very good display. Amazing for a TN. Only had it for like 30 minutes. Gonna spend the night testing


----------



## gene-z

If you have the monitor and use Chrome, here is how to fix everything being tiny. Just right Chrome icon in taskbar from the jumplist and properties, go to Compatibility tab and check "Disable display scaling.....". Chrome is much better with this set on.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> If you have the monitor and use Chrome, here is how to fix everything being tiny. Just right Chrome icon in taskbar from the jumplist and properties, go to Compatibility tab and check "Disable display scaling.....". Chrome is much better with this set on.


Am I doing something wrong? Trying this suggestion using Windows 10. I check that box but nothing happens? I left it unchecked for now again when taking the pic.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Trying this suggestion using Windows 10. Ithat box but nothing happens? I left it unchecked for now again when taking the pic.


Yeah, that is the option. Did you restart the browser after you put a check mark in the box?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Yeah, that is the option. Did you restart the browser after you put a check mark in the box?


I did. Maybe I am confused what exactly is suppose to do. It makes things bigger right? But nothing happens?


----------



## Malinkadink

I think my unit isn't totally stable at 165hz, i see the top right portion of the screen produce a large flicker artifact. I think i'll be getting an exchange since i also have a dead pixel in the lower center part of the screen. Also i seem to recall someone mentioning how the PG278Q instantly turns on/off, this Dell is the same way.


----------



## TwoCables

And the panel lottery continues.


----------



## batman900

I haven't had any of those issues, I did read something about turning off power save to solve a few things. Mine has been off since I got it and fought with getting signal on the DisplayPort.

At the very least, hopefully I won this lotto. I'm really enjoying the monitor, viewing angles are crazy good for a TN.


----------



## Flamous

Just got mine yesterday. So far so good in regards everything. I will continue testing though.


----------



## gene-z

One downside of 165hz I've noticed is that my GPU never downclocks. It stays maxed out and in turn runs warmer. If I set it to 144hz, it downclocks and runs fine at idle.

Edit: Updating to 372.90 fixed it for me.


----------



## Dantheman1

Thanks for all your information guys! Only information out here about this monitor. And discovered overclock community for me. Just ordered it. Any recommended settings?


----------



## Flamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantheman1*
> 
> Thanks for all your information guys! Only information out here about this monitor. And discovered overclock community for me. Just ordered it. Any recommended settings?


It was posted by somebody else:

Nvidia Control Panel>Adjust desktop color settings:
Brightness-50%
Contrast-50%
Gamma-0.75%
Digital vibrance-70% (I keep mine at 60%)
Hue-0
CLICK APPLY

DELL Monitor settings:
Brightness-40%
Contrast-75%
Color>Custom Color:
R-97%
G-99%
B-96%


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I ordered one just now, really hoping I wont regret going 24" vs the 27" lets hope the better panel and higher ppi is worth it.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamous*
> 
> It was posted by somebody else:
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel>Adjust desktop color settings:
> Brightness-50%
> Contrast-50%
> Gamma-0.75%
> Digital vibrance-70% (I keep mine at 60%)
> Hue-0
> CLICK APPLY
> 
> DELL Monitor settings:
> Brightness-40%
> Contrast-75%
> Color>Custom Color:
> R-97%
> G-99%
> B-96%


This looks terrible. Any settings that tell you to use digital vibrance always look terrible, so I'm not sure what I expected. You're better off asking someone who has a calibration tool to post their settings and icc profile, or wait until a review site does it.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I ordered one just now, really hoping I wont regret going 24" vs the 27" lets hope the better panel and higher ppi is worth it.


You wont. I am sorry for getting the 27" version myself. To big. 24" is perfect. But, at the time when I bought it. 24" version was not out.


----------



## RubberStamp

I've just reduced the OSD brightness and changed the gamma from the Nvidia panel. Looks pretty solid to me.


----------



## gene-z

Just got done testing some GTA5 with an XB1 controller, and man, this is the game to play if you want to see G-Sync shine. The benefits are harder to notice in fast paced games where you're spinning the camera so fast, but in a game like GTA5 that is filled with slow-medium camera pans, it makes a huge difference. Really amazing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> This looks terrible. Any settings that tell you to use digital vibrance always look terrible, so I'm not sure what I expected. You're better off asking someone who has a calibration tool to post their settings and icc profile, or wait until a review site does it.


This.

Digital Vibrance is ok for some things, but it kills color accuracy.


----------



## RubberStamp

A lot of people dont care about accuracy. DV helps with images popping out which is what a significant majority prefers.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> This.
> 
> Digital Vibrance is ok for some things, but it kills color accuracy.


If color accuracy is your main thing, you should not be using this monitor.


----------



## Scorpion49

I picked up one of these on a pure whim, I liked the 27" model but I have a hard time with screens bigger than 24" or so because I sit close to them. This is literally the perfect monitor for me. I love the pixel density, colors are adequate (read: I'm a pleb that likes TN panels) and it seems to be flawless as far as pixel issues or light bleed. I wish I had bought one sooner to be honest.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubberStamp*
> 
> A lot of people dont care about accuracy. DV helps with images popping out which is what a significant majority prefers.


I'm not saying anyone should care about accuracy who doesn't need it, but it's hard to go back once you experience greater accuracy. After just a few days of not using Digital Vibrance, using any amount looks butt-ugly to me for certain things. I used to have it at 75, but even 55 or 60 is too much for me now. I'll still use it for some games, but that's about where it ends. At the desktop, I don't think I can tolerate even a little bit of DV.

I will admit that DV tends to be pleasantly stimulating for a lot of things because it's more colorful, but when you see certain things that just don't look the way you know they're supposed to look, it can be distracting.


----------



## gene-z

I'd rather have a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubberStamp*
> 
> A lot of people dont care about accuracy. DV helps with images popping out which is what a significant majority prefers.


The thing with digital vibrance is that it throws off a lot of different color spaces. For instance, it's horrible for skin tones, unless you like everyone looking like an umpa lumpa. You can get some color pop while still maintaining the look of natural colors. If you want some color pop, just increase the contrast and lower the gamma. Or better yet, use something like SweetFX for your games so you at least have a decent color space on your desktop.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Using Digital Vibrance in the nvidia control panel is kind of like using the Bass Boost equalizer in your music program, some people love it and some people hate it saying you're throwing off the sound signature or whatever. Just use whatever looks good to YOU. I personally prefer to use an i1 Display Pro on my monitors but not everyone is the same.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I personally prefer to use an i1 Display Pro on my monitors but not everyone is the same.


With that said, can you upload your .icc profile and post your settings?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> With that said, can you upload your .icc profile and post your settings?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/elfyyctgbqjj6q8/Dell%20S2417DG_i1.icm?dl=0

I had the following targets within the i1 Profiler:

White Point - CIE Illuminant D65
Luminance - 120 cd/m2
Tone Reponse Curve - sRGB
Gamma - 2.2
Contrast Ratio - Native

OSD settings I had:

Brightness - 32
Contrast - 75
Color - Custom Color R:100 G:100 B:100

Final result I got:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/elfyyctgbqjj6q8/Dell%20S2417DG_i1.icm?dl=0
> 
> I had the following targets within the i1 Profiler:
> 
> White Point - CIE Illuminant D65
> Luminance - 120 cd/m2
> Tone Reponse Curve - sRGB
> Gamma - 2.2
> Contrast Ratio - Native
> 
> OSD settings I had:
> 
> Brightness - 32
> Contrast - 75
> Color - Custom Color R:100 G:100 B:100
> 
> Final result I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice on my display, thanks!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Using Digital Vibrance in the nvidia control panel is kind of like using the Bass Boost equalizer in your music program, some people love it and some people hate it saying you're throwing off the sound signature or whatever. Just use whatever looks good to YOU. I personally prefer to use an i1 Display Pro on my monitors but not everyone is the same.


I'd prefer to use something like that too, but I can't afford it.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Using Digital Vibrance in the nvidia control panel is kind of like using the Bass Boost equalizer in your music program, some people love it and some people hate it saying you're throwing off the sound signature or whatever. Just use whatever looks good to YOU. *I personally prefer to use an i1 Display Pro on my monitors but not everyone is the same.*


You know the amazing thing. People will pay big bucks for quality monitors. But, wont pay a dime for a simple calibration tool. I really don't get it. They are so easy to use and hold your hand as it is. Maybe people think other wise. To hard to use and they think its a 1 time use. Which is far from the truth. Colors shift over time and brightness levels eventually dim as well over time. I use mine on a monthly basis and have it set to remind me every 4 weeks.

Takes all but 5 minutes. I went years with out buying such a tool. I am guilty as well and thought people are NUTS for buying them. Way to expensive for something like that. But, you change your mind real quick seeing before and after results. Its always a dramatic difference.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> You know the amazing thing. People will pay big bucks for quality monitors. But, wont pay a dime for a simple calibration tool. I really don't get it. They are so easy to use and hold your hand as it is. Maybe people think other wise. To hard to use and they think its a 1 time use. Which is far from the truth. Colors shift over time and brightness levels eventually dim as well over time. I use mine on a monthly basis and have it set to remind me every 4 weeks.
> 
> Takes all but 5 minutes. I went years with out buying such a tool. I am guilty as well and thought people are NUTS for buying them. Way to expensive for something like that. But, you change your mind real quick seeing before and after results. Its always a dramatic difference.


Not everyone has money to throw around.

Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I had a credit card, but I don't. So for me to buy something means I have to spend all of that money all at once and I don't often get the chance to spend a lot of money.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> You know the amazing thing. People will pay big bucks for quality monitors. But, wont pay a dime for a simple calibration tool. I really don't get it. They are so easy to use and hold your hand as it is. Maybe people think other wise. To hard to use and they think its a 1 time use. Which is far from the truth. Colors shift over time and brightness levels eventually dim as well over time. I use mine on a monthly basis and have it set to remind me every 4 weeks.
> 
> Takes all but 5 minutes. I went years with out buying such a tool. I am guilty as well and thought people are NUTS for buying them. Way to expensive for something like that. But, you change your mind real quick seeing before and after results. Its always a dramatic difference.


Could you reccomend a calibrator that does a good job and doesn`t cost alot ? I might buy one but I dont know where to begin to even look for one that`s good and affordable, and as you say it`s not a one time thing, you do it on a monthly basis, heck I could even lend it to to my friends.


----------



## Mini0510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> This.
> 
> Digital Vibrance is ok for some things, but it kills color accuracy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubberStamp*
> 
> A lot of people dont care about accuracy. DV helps with images popping out which is what a significant majority prefers.


I have mine at 100%. It's good for games but bad for movies, since people's faces will look orange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Not everyone has money to throw around.
> 
> Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if I had a credit card, but I don't. So for me to buy something means I have to spend all of that money all at once and I don't often get the chance to spend a lot of money.


I don't see how having a credit card has to do with this. You still have to pay it back.
I don't think people here are 18 year olds who got their first credit card and spend lavishly then not having enough to pay back.

I just use it to build credit rating and get that 1% cash back.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Could you reccomend a calibrator that does a good job and doesn`t cost alot ? I might buy one but I dont know where to begin to even look for one that`s good and affordable, and as you say it`s not a one time thing, you do it on a monthly basis, heck I could even lend it to to my friends.


I use Colormunki Display https://www.amazon.com/X-Rite-CMUNDIS-ColorMunki-Display/dp/B0055MBQOM and it could not be easier to use. If you want more advanced. i1 Display Pro is the next model up.


----------



## TwoCables

I tried DV at 100, but god damn, some colors like reds and oranges get *WAY* over-saturated and it's very distracting to play games like that. For my monitor, I find 60-65 to 70 is best for most of my games. I use 50 for everything else. Back when I still had the Samsung 2253BW, I was using 75. On the Acer XB241H, ASUS PG248Q and the AOC G2460PG though, 50 is perfect for general use because the color accuracy of these panels is better than my 2253BW was even though I had it perfectly calibrated. I guess that's the difference with a new monitor that's LED-lit.


----------



## Falkentyne

There may be a way to enable Gsync/ULMB at the same time.


----------



## gene-z

Here are power draw readings from the display if anyone is interested:

*165hz*
0w - turned off
0.3w - deep sleep (after 10 minutes of sleep)
12w - idle/sleep
20w - 0 bright
24w - 25 bright
27w - 50 bright
30w - 75 bright
38w - 100 bright

*144hz* is practically the same, just subtract 2w from each brightness


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Could you reccomend a calibrator that does a good job and doesn`t cost alot ? I might buy one but I dont know where to begin to even look for one that`s good and affordable, and as you say it`s not a one time thing, you do it on a monthly basis, heck I could even lend it to to my friends.


Colormunki Display from X-rite seems to be the go to solution for many. The only reason why I bought the i1 Display Pro is because I managed to find it on sale for a lower price than the ColorMunki.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> There may be a way to enable Gsync/ULMB at the same time.


Say what?


----------



## Falkentyne

Creating that custom resolution turns on ULMB even if Gsync is enabled.
2389x1344
Once the refresh rate drops below 40 hz, it starts double strobing.


----------



## CallsignVega

But it surely doesn't strobe in sync with G-Sync eh...


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes it does. And it stays in sync every frame, although Witcher 3 "blanks" out every 2 seconds.

I haven't determined yet if this REQUIRES a 3d vision 2 monitor or not, and only the TN monitors support 3d vision 2 (IPS monitors are too slow for this). He mentioned something about enabling 3d vision 2 then activating a custom resolution which forced ULMB on. I don't own this monitor (remember I have an XL2720Z), and Masterotaku isn't going to release instructions on how to do it until he gets videos uploaded for proof (since no one will believe him).

He said this was some sort of bug with 3d vision 2 (aka Lightboost), although Lightboost doesn't work the same way it worked on our original old monitors. So I don't know if that custom resolution will enable ULMB on any screen that doesn't support 3d vision 2.

You guys need to try this yourself. The bug might be that ULMB gets "enabled" when it's actually 3d vision 2 being enabled, and then Gsync doesn't get disabled because of this.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hmm, what I want to know is how the G-Sync module knows when to pulse the back light at the proper time with frame pacing going on. I'm pretty sure that was a large technical challenge that NVIDIA hasn't surmounted yet.

Still I am definitely intrigued...


----------



## MistaSparkul

I just tried the custom resolution using nvidia control panel. I was able to make the resolution but ULMB was not active.


----------



## Falkentyne

Well first I need someone *without* a 3d vision 2 kit to enable gsync and create that custom resolution and see if ULMB suddenly gets enabled. Because then we'll know if its a bug with 3d vision 2 or not.

*Edit* sounds like it requires 3d vision 2 to be enabled for it to switch to ULMB when the custom resolution is set. And masterotaku is offline on steam so I cant ask him


----------



## PAHK

Got me this screen few days ago, straight from Dell in Europe/ the Netherlands.

First impression is really nice. I lowered the brightness as i am really not liking bright screens (have it on 14 right now) otherwise i feel need for sunglasses.
It's using about 17watt's on the wall socket now.
I also set it to Warm preset as my Spyder Elite 4 is not around now. Planning to buy a Elite 5 or an xrite i1 Display Pro (still busy deciding which one to get).

Unfortunately i'm on the Skylake iGP on my MSI Xpower gaming titanium edition through DP cable that came with the monitor, as i sold my nvidia graphics waiting for an 1080 or something.

I also found something weird that i still have to look in to which is hard to diagnose cos this is the only DP conector capable port i have in the house and only this cable.

Using intel videodrivers version win64_154028.4501.exe and running at 60Hz (or 59) so no overclock yet: It sometimes happen that part of the screen looks not to run in sync. Its the lower part of the screen say 0.5 cm but sometimes also 2cm, random thikness, and that over the whole lower part from left to right, around taskbar area.
When nothing moves it "catches" up and you won't notice, but as soon as moving windows around you notice something is off at the bottom, a bit like screen tearing with a 3mm difference.

Have to turn the monitor off to "reset" that error, or switch to another Hz helps to, could be still the driver and it only happened 3 times while busy loooooong time with the screen for some days, trying to reproduce the error which looks to show after draging big windows around the desktop.

And as its a pixel perfect display, i'm not yet sending it back as i want to test it with a new video card first.

So i stil have to look into this, could be the intel driver (one version back had the same problem unfortunately), the cable, the mobo output, or, hopefully not, the monitor itself.

Running the screen at 144Hz dosn't make things worse and it looks very nice and smooth by the way, it doesn't make the error show up faster. So besides this, this screen looks nice and probably even nicer after calibrating. Gamma looks a bit ?high?, As i can see to much in the dark parts. Not really a problem in game. Have to measure that later on to see how close it is to 2,2.

Sorry for my english, hope i could explain it clear enough.

/____________________________________________________________/
Edit:
Ok, i tested the screen with above configuration with the latest version of UBUNTU, same result, lower part of the screen sometimes tearing/not in sync with the rest of the screen.
So, Windows 10 problem/scaling or drivers are not the problem. Suspects left are cable, monitor and DP video output. Tomorrow i'll try HDMI on another system. Co's on this system, HDMI output result in constant blinking of the screen....


----------



## Falkentyne

Variable refresh rate + strobing.
(this works on both the 27" and 24" dell TN).
Custom resolution: 2389x1344 (others may work). Automatic timings (Just change resolution)











3d vision 2 is required.

Now if someone knows how to get 3d vision 2 enabled *WITHOUT* stereo glasses (aka Lightboost), then you can have VRR on this monitor AND the 27" dell TN.

Note: on the OLD 24" Monitors when using an Nvidia video card, you could "trick" the driver into thinking you had a monitor with an integrated 3d emitter by editing the monitor ID in Toasty X CRU (the hex value) and changing it to ACI27F8

But these are 1440p monitors. NO idea what will happen if you guys try this.
In addition, the 1080p monitors required SPECIFIC Vertical total values at specific refresh rates to force the monitor to unlock lightboost (which then could stay enabled even at 60hz or 75hz):
100hz: 1920x1080, VT 1138
110hz: VT 1143
120hz: VT 1149.

I have NO idea what the target VT is for 1440p monitors. You guys are on your own. Asssuming spoofing the ID even works to unlock stereoscopic 3D...

12:06 PM - masterotaku: 1- Enable 3D Vision and make sure Lightboost is enabled in the desktop.
12:06 PM - masterotaku: 2- Create custom resolution.
12:06 PM - Falkentyne: can i post this on the forums
12:06 PM - Falkentyne: i had a bad day i want to be popular for 15 minutes








12:06 PM - masterotaku: 3- Switch to G-Sync after that in the Nvidia CP.
12:07 PM - masterotaku: 4- That resolution is now locked into that G-Sync + ULMB mode.


----------



## Flamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Variable refresh rate + strobing.
> (this works on both the 27" and 24" dell TN).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3d vision 2 is required.
> 
> Now if someone knows how to get 3d vision 2 enabled *WITHOUT* stereo glasses (aka Lightboost), then you can have VRR on this monitor AND the 27" dell TN.
> 
> Note: on the OLD 24" Monitors when using an Nvidia video card, you could "trick" the driver into thinking you had a monitor with an integrated 3d emitter by editing the monitor ID in Toasty X CRU (the hex value) and changing it to ACI27F8
> 
> But these are 1440p monitors. NO idea what will happen if you guys try this.
> In addition, the 1080p monitors required SPECIFIC Vertical total values at specific refresh rates to force the monitor to unlock lightboost (which then could stay enabled even at 60hz or 75hz):
> 100hz: 1920x1080, VT 1138
> 110hz: VT 1143
> 120hz: VT 1149.
> 
> I have NO idea what the target VT is for 1440p monitors. You guys are on your own. Asssuming spoofing the ID even works to unlock stereoscopic 3D...
> 
> 12:06 PM - masterotaku: 1- Enable 3D Vision and make sure Lightboost is enabled in the desktop.
> 12:06 PM - masterotaku: 2- Create custom resolution.
> 12:06 PM - Falkentyne: can i post this on the forums
> 12:06 PM - Falkentyne: i had a bad day i want to be popular for 15 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12:06 PM - masterotaku: 3- Switch to G-Sync after that in the Nvidia CP.
> 12:07 PM - masterotaku: 4- That resolution is now locked into that G-Sync + ULMB mode.


So it would only work within that resolution, am i reading that correctly?


----------



## Flamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/elfyyctgbqjj6q8/Dell%20S2417DG_i1.icm?dl=0
> 
> I had the following targets within the i1 Profiler:
> 
> White Point - CIE Illuminant D65
> Luminance - 120 cd/m2
> Tone Reponse Curve - sRGB
> Gamma - 2.2
> Contrast Ratio - Native
> 
> OSD settings I had:
> 
> Brightness - 32
> Contrast - 75
> Color - Custom Color R:100 G:100 B:100
> 
> Final result I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


REP

Will get this loader on my monitor asap! Question though, did you have any nvidia settings enabled? (was using the one a couple pages back that had nvidia settings)


----------



## Falkentyne

Assuming you can even get 3d vision 2 enabled, yes.
The hard part is getting 3d vision 2 enabled. Masterotaku has 3d vision 2 glasses and an emitter.


----------



## Flamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Assuming you can even get 3d vision 2 enabled, yes.
> The hard part is getting 3d vision 2 enabled. Masterotaku has 3d vision 2 glasses and an emitter.


I have been thinking about getting vision 2 too. Not sure its worth it though. Have been reading mixed reviews on it.


----------



## Falkentyne

12:33 PM - masterotaku: When I switch to these custom resolutions, they are in Lightboost mode.
12:33 PM - masterotaku: Even with 3D totally disabled.
12:33 PM - Falkentyne: try this
12:33 PM - masterotaku: But when I enable and disable 3D again, and then enable G-Sync, they are in ULMB state by default.
12:34 PM - masterotaku: When they are in Lightboost mode, they switch to ULMB+G-sync in games.

So, can any of you guys unlock stereoscopic 3D by changing the monitor ID in toastyX CRU to ACI27F8 and then activating Lightboost on the desktop?

*edit*

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2883

Post by masterotaku » Today, 11:37

Steps (I have finally confirmed them with another custom resolution):

How to do this (having a 3D Vision kit is necessary):

1- Enable 3D Vision and make sure Lightboost (not ULMB) is enabled in the desktop, using the "always" option.
2- Create a 120Hz custom resolution. I have tried 2389x1344 and 2528x1422.
3- Switch to G-Sync in the Nvidia CP without disabling 3D Vision first.
4- Now that custom resolution is locked into this G-Sync + ULMB mode (the monitor OSD will say "ULMB 120Hz").


----------



## MistaSparkul

So this doesn't work at native resolution at all?


----------



## Falkentyne

Nope. It seems to be a driver bug or a gsync module bug. I don't know which.
It's similar to on the old original 1080p lightboost monitors, where you can get Lightboost working on an AMD video card at 60hz refresh rate, double strobed. On an Nvidia video card, if you had lightboost "always enabled" in 2D, it would double strobe at refresh rates lower than 100hz, AFAIK.

tl;dr version (not):

On an Nvidia video card, the NVCP can force Lightboost always on, at all refresh rates (60hz, 85hz, anything) as long as you "unlock" it first, via the "3d" vertical totals which tell the monitor to enable lightboost (1138 VT @100hz, 1149 VT @ 120hz, etc). But once it's signaled to be unlocked, the NVCP can keep it enabled all the time. It would single strobe at the known refresh rates (100hz, 110hz, 120hz).

If you do the unplug trick where you unlock Lightboost on the Nvidia card first, then switch it to an AMD video card without removing the AC power, you can then force Lightboost on again via the three target vertical totals (1138, 1143, 1149) for 100, 110 and 120hz on an AMD card.

The monitor would not allow Lightboost to be enabled at an incorrect refresh rate at the target vertical totals, e.g. 60hz at 1149 VT. However the monitor only checked for the known vertical totals. But if you INCREASED the vertical total past 1149, then depending on the monitor firmware, it might avoid the refresh rate check. E.g. on Benq monitors, you could force 60hz double strobed Lightboost by using VT 1155 (which forces 120hz lightboost at 60hz refresh rate). However this VT Did not work on an Asus VG248QE...you needed VT 1179 or VT 1180 to get 60hz lightboost.

/tl;dr

This ULMB+Gsync bug seems similar to the 60hz 1080p lightboost bug with >1149 VT's that no one knew about back then.


----------



## l88bastar

As someone who traditionally dislikes surround landscape setups, I have to admit these are pretty amazing in surround landscape!

TitanXP SLI with all settings @ ultra keep a steady 150+ fps. The picture quality moves like buttery glass!


----------



## Dantheman1

Do you guys have the response time set to "normal"? What is the "normal" response time on this monitor? I guess the 1ms is only on "extreme". Are there any drawbacks when setting the rt on max?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I recieved my S2417DG and unfortunately the text is too small without 125% scaling, it`s nice and fast though.


----------



## PAHK

Yep, here also using 125% scaling. But using Chrome looks like google ignores scaling setting of Windows (10). Set it by hand in the options menu so it stays locked at 125%. And at some older programs that become messy i tell them to ignore high-dpi scaling in compatible tab, which makes them small but not blurry...


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I will probably return mine and go back to 27" because 2560x1440 is way too small for the 23" screen.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantheman1*
> 
> Do you guys have the response time set to "normal"? What is the "normal" response time on this monitor? I guess the 1ms is only on "extreme". Are there any drawbacks when setting the rt on max?


Typically a setting like that is around 4ms. The highest is usually the 1ms response time, but 1ms is useless unless you like the ghosting that goes with it.

I have had the Acer XB241H, the ASUS PG248Q and now the AOC G2460PG. All of them have a 1ms response time capability, but I don't really like using it because of the ghosting. If "ghosting" isn't the correct term, then it's just when objects have a trail. I hate that.


----------



## Dantheman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Typically a setting like that is around 4ms. The highest is usually the 1ms response time, but 1ms is useless unless you like the ghosting that goes with it.
> 
> I have had the Acer XB241H, the ASUS PG248Q and now the AOC G2460PG. All of them have a 1ms response time capability, but I don't really like using it because of the ghosting. If "ghosting" isn't the correct term, then it's just when objects have a trail. I hate that.


Alrigt, thanks! Will leave it on the 4ms then. Didnt you bought the dell?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantheman1*
> 
> Alrigt, thanks! Will leave it on the 4ms then. Didnt you bought the dell?


You're welcome!

I haven't tried it yet. I might, but it's unlikely at this point. The AOC G2460PG seems to be ok. I have until October 7th to make a final decision though.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Has anyone actually had a bad panel with this monitor ? The backlight on mine seems perfect, no other issues either, only problem is the very small text, or perhaps my eyes aint what they used to be.


----------



## Dantheman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Has anyone actually had a bad panel with this monitor ? The backlight on mine seems perfect, no other issues either, only problem is the very small text, or perhaps my eyes aint what they used to be.


Mine seems fine too. I scaled everything to 125% (recommended setting), and firefox scales good with it. (Dont know about Chrome)

I am using the color settings someone recommended
Nvidia Control Panel>Adjust desktop color settings:
Brightness-50%
Contrast-50%
Gamma-0.75%
Digital vibrance-70% (I keep mine at 60% too)
Hue-0
CLICK APPLY

DELL Monitor settings:
Brightness-40%
Contrast-75%
Color>Custom Color:
R-97%
G-99%
B-96%

Cause out of the box i wasnt happy with the colors. With those settings they look pretty good to me. Though I think there is still some tweaking to do with brightness und Dv?


----------



## Falkentyne

It's a TN. 24" TN's aren't usually panel lotteries. Only the ROG Swift and XL2730Z were lotteries because that panel had a defect where half the screen would suddenly get blurry and die. Plus inversion artifacts....


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Has anyone actually had a bad panel with this monitor ? The backlight on mine seems perfect, no other issues either, only problem is the very small text, or perhaps my eyes aint what they used to be.


I don't seem to have any major issues with mine. Lets just hope it stays that way. My benq xl2730z crapped out on me after just 11 months but thankfully the RMA process went smoothly.


----------



## Falkentyne

Speaking of Benq, XL2735 is actually out on newegg. No 60 hz single strobing=no buy from me.


----------



## Dantheman1

Do you guys global cap your fps? For examplye if im playing bioshock infinite on this monitor I get around 200 fps. Refresh rate is at 144hz so if i get fps get any higher than that vsync (and input lag) kicks in right?
But if i cap the fps to, lets say 140, vsync never gets to play and gsync is working all the time?

If so, what programms do you use to cap your fps?


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> As someone who traditionally dislikes surround landscape setups, I have to admit these are pretty amazing in surround landscape!
> 
> TitanXP SLI with all settings @ ultra keep a steady 150+ fps. The picture quality moves like buttery glass!


I could never play or get use to something like. Good god just looking at it makes me nauseous. I could never get use to the movement and physically made me ill. I don't know how people can play like that. Especially up close. 21:9 ultrawide single screen I can handle though.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Has anyone actually had a bad panel with this monitor ? The backlight on mine seems perfect, no other issues either, only problem is the very small text, or perhaps my eyes aint what they used to be.


I think the most common complaint I've seen is some back light bleeding along the bottom. Mine has some along the bottom edge and left corner, but I can hide most of it turning down the brightness. That doesn't completely hide it, but it does hide most of it. There has been another user reporting clouding, which I didn't notice on mine during normal use, but if I look for it, I can find it.

A good way to easily see if you have any:

Open MS Paint
Resize canvas to 2560x1440 (disable maintain aspect)
Fill with Black
Set brightness on 100
Hit F11
I think if I end up keeping the display, I might swap it for another. Still debating if I'm going to keep it.


----------



## TwoCables

You can also just preview the Blank screensaver.


----------



## Falkentyne

Why not just use this much better program?

http://www.eizo.be/fileadmin/content/download/sonstiges/software/Eizo_Monitortest_windows.zip

Aida64 monitor test has better test images but it's not free.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I could never play or get use to something like. Good god just looking at it makes me nauseous. I could never get use to the movement and physically made me ill. I don't know how people can play like that. Especially up close. 21:9 ultrawide single screen I can handle though.


The setup is primarily for work productivity and PRON watching....usually lots of PRON watching while working, filling screens with PRON....so much PRON, thankfully 2560x1440 is good for watching lots of pron simultaneously.

I have an X34 for sale, and have found that its not as immersive as three of these in triple wide and certainly cannot display as much simultaneous pron which is greatly needed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> The setup is primarily for work productivity and PRON watching....usually lots of PRON watching while working, filling screens with PRON....so much PRON, thankfully 2560x1440 is good for watching lots of pron simultaneously.
> 
> I have an X34 for sale, and have found that its not as immersive as three of these in triple wide and certainly cannot display as much simultaneous pron which is greatly needed.


Wait... are you saying that people use computers for things other than PRON?


----------



## ivoryg37

Sigh I really wish I saw this thread before picking up another 1080 144hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You can also just preview the Blank screensaver.


Could also use this site in full screen

http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Sigh I really wish I saw this thread before picking up another 1080 144hz.
> Could also use this site in full screen
> 
> http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php


sell both 1080 144hz

use proceeds to buy S2417DG

$$$$

Profit


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> sell both 1080 144hz
> 
> use proceeds to buy S2417DG
> 
> $$$$
> 
> Profit


I'm still within my newegg premier return period but I feel guilty if I were to return a working monitor lol.


----------



## Cardnyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> You know the amazing thing. People will pay big bucks for quality monitors. But, wont pay a dime for a simple calibration tool. I really don't get it. They are so easy to use and hold your hand as it is. Maybe people think other wise. To hard to use and they think its a 1 time use. Which is far from the truth. Colors shift over time and brightness levels eventually dim as well over time. I use mine on a monthly basis and have it set to remind me every 4 weeks.
> 
> Takes all but 5 minutes. I went years with out buying such a tool. I am guilty as well and thought people are NUTS for buying them. Way to expensive for something like that. But, you change your mind real quick seeing before and after results. Its always a dramatic difference.


Is it possible to use a colorimeter to perform the calibration without involving ICC profiles? Reason I ask is I've seen it mentioned a number of times on different forums that there can be issues getting games (my sole use of my PC) to play nice with ICC profiles. I would definitely be interested in more accurate color representation but investing 1-200 dollars for a device that outputs something that isn't 100% guaranteed to work with my games doesn't seem like a wise investment.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I'm still within my newegg premier return period but I feel guilty if I were to return a working monitor lol.


Never feel guilty. You have the right to do these things.


----------



## gene-z

Here are the drivers for the panel. Mine was showing up as generic monitor, but the driver fixed it.

I also discovered this app ( http://windows10_dpi_blurry_fix.xpexplorer.com ) (url breaks hyperlinking), which improves the DPI scaling within Windows. If you look at certain windows within the operating system, some stuff is very blurry. For instance, Device Manager looks pretty terrible. With this app, everything looks super sharp. Just download it and then select, use windows 8.1 scaling and then reboot. Use 125% (default for this monitor), unless you have a custom level set.

Virustotal scan


----------



## RubberStamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Here are the drivers for the panel. Mine was showing up as generic monitor, but the driver fixed it.
> 
> I also discovered this app ( http://windows10_dpi_blurry_fix.xpexplorer.com ) (url breaks hyperlinking), which improves the DPI scaling within Windows. If you look at certain windows within the operating system, some stuff is very blurry. For instance, Device Manager looks pretty terrible. With this app, everything looks super sharp. Just download it and then select, use windows 8.1 scaling and then reboot. Use 125% (default for this monitor), unless you have a custom level set.
> 
> Virustotal scan


Sadly it doesn't help with a multiple monitor setup with one monitor being 1080p. The app scales the 1080p monitor as well.


----------



## PAHK

Just sent a support request to dell, want mine to be picked up cos the bottom of the screen keeps giving weird out of sync lines in various thicknesses at random times several times a day. Waiting for their reply. Got on site services says my invoice, so hope it can be exchanged fast. Let's see how their service is. Keep you updated about the process...


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubberStamp*
> 
> Sadly it doesn't help with a multiple monitor setup with one monitor being 1080p. The app scales the 1080p monitor as well.


Try this, maybe.


----------



## noppoo

So I purchased this monitor from Amazon recently, and was wondering if the unit I got has an acceptable amount of backlight bleed and clouding. The first pic is at 15 brightness and the second is at 100.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noppoo*
> 
> So I purchased this monitor from Amazon recently, and was wondering if the unit I got has an acceptable amount of backlight bleed and clouding. The first pic is at 15 brightness and the second is at 100.


It really depends on the camera settings, as pictures in dark rooms can over exaggerate things. If it even looks half as bad as that in real life, I would send it back. Here is what mine looks like at 15% brightness with my terrible camera:



I would say that is about 80% accurate, but still looks a bit worse than what I actually see on my screen. Ignore the weird trails, the shutter speed is terrible on this camera and it also intrdouces some artifacts in dark photos. Maybe I'll try with my iPad.


----------



## noppoo

Thanks alot for the input. It looks a bit better straight on than the angle I took the pictures at, but still noticeable. I'm gonna exchange it with another one and see how it goes. Will upload more pics when I get it.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

After giving it a try I must say, I am happy that I kept the monitor, nothing bad to say after a week of using it.


----------



## gene-z

Was messing around with the 120hz ULMB mode and noticed if you turn down the contrast considerably, it hides *a lot* of the ghosting. I can't see anything in-game, but can still slightly see it on the UFO test screen. The settings I used:

Brightness 100
Contrast 25
Pulse Width 30

My camera is terrible, but


http://imgur.com/sxdpE

 I could snap. It's out of focus, so it looks blurry, but more to show the lack of trailing. It's really hard to notice at an arms length, but if I look close, I can see the trailing. And yes, that is ULMB mode, I've confirmed it's on through OSD.

And for some reason, I don't get a headache like I do with the strobing from the BenQ.

Edit: In case someone doesn't know, you have to enable 120hz on your desktop and disable G-Sync to unlock ULMB in the menu. It doesn't work unless you do both.


----------



## Falkentyne

That's an old Lightboost trick on the 27" 1080p screens. The higher the contrast, the more ghosting is noticed (why, I don't know), and the 27" monitors were known for keeping a 900:1 contrast ratio in Lightboost mode, while the 24" monitors would drop below 450:1. This is why the 24" monitors had such low ghosting in Lightboost. By setting contrast to 0 on the 27" monitors, you drop the contrast ratio down to 24" LB levels, which removes a lot of the ghosting. There is still some left, however. If you do the same on the 24" monitors, you could remove 100% of the ghosting in Lightboost mode.

Benq blur reduction benefits from this slightly; contrast 40 instead of contrast 40 has a decent improvement in inverse ghosting.
On the XL2720Z, the "AMA low" mode removes the inverse ghosting and replaces it with normal ghosting. Setting the contrast to 10 after doing this has a massive reduction in the normal ghosting. (the "MBR AMA Low" on the XL2411Z and XL2420Z does not benefit from the lower contrast at this point). Trying to do this without doing the "AMA low" trick has no benefit and just causes a LOT Of spectral white ghosting to appear.

Setting contrast to 0 and then setting "Overdrive Gain" to 0C instead of 0F (service menu), would bring the ghosting down to CRT levels on the VG248QE.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Benq blur reduction benefits from this slightly; contrast 40 instead of contrast 40 has a decent improvement in inverse ghosting.
> On the XL2720Z, the "AMA low" mode removes the inverse ghosting and replaces it with normal ghosting. Setting the contrast to 10 after doing this has a massive reduction in the normal ghosting. (the "MBR AMA Low" on the XL2411Z and XL2420Z does not benefit from the lower contrast at this point). Trying to do this without doing the "AMA low" trick has no benefit and just causes a LOT Of spectral white ghosting to appear.
> 
> Setting contrast to 0 and then setting "Overdrive Gain" to 0C instead of 0F (service menu), would bring the ghosting down to CRT levels on the VG248QE.


That's exactly why I tried it. I remembered the BenQ also slightly helped by running a lower contrast, so I thought I'd try it, but the Dell has a huge improvement lowering the contrast. I was really surprised how much of a difference it made. It's really nice, and I think I like it better than non-strobed with G-Sync. Maybe I will try the G-Sync + ULMB glitch, but I think I read it requires an IR emitter to enable the 3d lightboost.


----------



## Falkentyne

You can test it if you want
I posted the instructions in the 27' thread.

1) Download ToastyX Custom Resolution Utility

2) Run it, pull the monitor name from the top, or whichever entry is "Active", click edit and write down the original "Product ID" somewhere.
Then change the product ID to ACI27F8
This should be the very first option at the top.

3) Then close it and import this registry file: http://www.blurbusters.com/files/ForceLightBoostWithoutGlasses.reg
(I don't know for sure if this is necessary but it won't hurt anything)

Then reboot the computer.

Now, go to the NVCP and the stereoscopic 3D area and see if if you click "Enable 3D", if an option for "Asus 120hz 3d LCD" is there, and also if there is a box below that for "keep 3d always enabled on the desktop". if there is, you're halfway there, and the hardest part is already done.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You can test it if you want
> I posted the instructions in the 27' thread.
> 
> 1) Download ToastyX Custom Resolution Utility
> 
> 2) Run it, pull the monitor name from the top, or whichever entry is "Active", click edit and write down the original "Product ID" somewhere.
> Then change the product ID to ACI27F8
> This should be the very first option at the top.
> 
> 3) Then close it and import this registry file: http://www.blurbusters.com/files/ForceLightBoostWithoutGlasses.reg
> (I don't know for sure if this is necessary but it won't hurt anything)
> 
> Then reboot the computer.
> 
> Now, go to the NVCP and the stereoscopic 3D area and see if if you click "Enable 3D", if an option for "Asus 120hz 3d LCD" is there, and also if there is a box below that for "keep 3d always enabled on the desktop". if there is, you're halfway there, and the hardest part is already done.


I'll give it a shot in an hour.


----------



## gene-z

Nope, doesn't work. I had to reinstall the drivers, as I exclude the 3d stuff. Once I re-installed them, I follow the instructions (CRU accepted the ID change on the active display, then I imported the reg file and rebooted.) and enabled stereoscopic 3d and the only options I have are a depth slider, change 3d laser light, set shortcuts, and test stereoscopic 3d.









I did try V-Sync on with lightboost, which essentially is the same thing, just a static sync versus a dynamic sync, and it still looked crazy clear, just make sure you're able to hold 120fps. Never experienced fluidity so good before, it's crazy smooth. V-Sync is good enough for games played with a controller, but probably want to avoid for FPS games.

Edit: Forgot to mention, if you try V-Sync with lightboost, double check that ULMB doesn't disable itself. If the screen refreshes after enabling V-Sync, chances are it disabled itself. You just have to re-enable it in the menu. This is really amazing for games with controllers where you don't notice input lag because analog controllers are so slow compared to 1000hz mice. For FPS, it seems you will need the IR emitter from the NVIDIA 3d kit to glitch G-Sync + ULMB and it's still uncofirmed, only confirmed on the 27" model as of yet. V-Sync is just too horrid for mouse input.


----------



## hoyhey

Hi all I have a question. If I use this monitor as external monitor (connected it to my laptop) and do color adjustment on NCP, will this adjustment affect my laptop monitor? THanks!


----------



## Falkentyne

You can set the color settings in NVCP for multiple displays separately.
But why not just use the monitor OSD? What setting are you trying to change that isn't available in the monitor?
There may be a service menu setting for other color or overdrive values as well.


----------



## hoyhey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You can set the color settings in NVCP for multiple displays separately.
> But why not just use the monitor OSD? What setting are you trying to change that isn't available in the monitor?
> There may be a service menu setting for other color or overdrive values as well.


There are some posts recommending adjustment on both NVCP (gamma, digital vibrancy) and OSD. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Sedolf

The problem with Digital Vibrance is that increasing it completely messes up this test and causes inaccuracies- http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php
I can go up to 53% on my display, any higher and the distinction between steps 31 and 32 is lost.
For gaming I almost exclusively use the SweetFX Vibrance shader, it is not as harsh on the reds by default and it is also possible to set a custom per color channel multiplier.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoyhey*
> 
> There are some posts recommending adjustment on both NVCP (gamma, digital vibrancy) and OSD. Correct me if I am wrong.


You shouldn't be using those tweaks, unless you want to throw any color accuracy the panel has out the window. If you want to make your colors more accurate, install the official drivers that will install the pre-made ICC calibrated profile, as Windows does not detect the display properly and uses a base ICC profile that makes the colors look washed out.

You can also try using this post and installing the icc profile and then setting is as your default profile for your display. Google the instructions.

I was using the posted ICC and settings, but ended up going back to the pre-made profile from Dell, as it looks more natural on my panel.


----------



## gene-z

I got my replacement today and not sure if I got lucky or not, but it's perfect. Zero back light bleeding and no clouding patches. The whole panel looks slightly better color wise when comparing it to my first one. It had a few dead pixels, but I just massaged them with a micro fiber and they disappeared. The glow you see on the right is from the LED, the right side of the screen looks exactly like the left:

http://i.imgur.com/98B2LIR.jpg

Really happy with this monitor and I'm going to keep it.


----------



## Cardnyl

Would someone who owns the panel be willing to do a few image quality tests when running some modern games at 1080p full screen?

I am in the market for a monitor today but I won't have the budget to buy a video card that can drive 1440p at sufficient frame rates for some time to come. I'm hoping that with the higher PPI due to the smaller size that the scaling down from 1440 to 1080 won't be an issue. This could potentially be a nice bridge (desktop/web browsing at 1440p with good image quality gaming at 1080p) for me until can spring for a better video card.

thanks in advance


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cardnyl*
> 
> Would someone who owns the panel be willing to do a few image quality tests when running some modern games at 1080p full screen?
> 
> I am in the market for a monitor today but I won't have the budget to buy a video card that can drive 1440p at sufficient frame rates for some time to come. I'm hoping that with the higher PPI due to the smaller size that the scaling down from 1440 to 1080 won't be an issue. This could potentially be a nice bridge (desktop/web browsing at 1440p with good image quality gaming at 1080p) for me until can spring for a better video card.
> 
> thanks in advance


Not much, but I posted my opinion on 1080p scaling here. I can barely see any interpolation, and it nearly looks like a native resolution.

Here is another, playing BO3 maxed out at 1080p (the gun is in ads, so there is some DOF blurring effect at the back of the gun):

Bigger Image Here (Photo is a bit blurry too, you can see the FPS counter in the bottom right to get an idea how out of focus image is)


----------



## PAHK

Didn't run any special test to check the scaling quality of this screen but i must say that i'm impressed how 1080 looks like. Ofcourse not as good as native, but one of the best screen interpolating i have seen, and i had lots of screens by now. And i'm a very picky person when it comes to image quality.

I think you won't be disapointed, and have a higher resolution for if you get a faster graphic card later on.


----------



## hoyhey

Currently at $429 on dell.com very tempting. Any coupon code/dc on dell.com?
http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/accessories/apd/210-aizs?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=210-AIZS


----------



## PAHK

Last time on the European site they had the coupon codes SAVE1 and SAVE2, don't know if they work outside of Europe, just try and see







.


----------



## TwoCables

I have a few questions for anyone who can answer them:

How good or bad is this monitor right out of the box?

What does it have for controlling the image quality and whatnot? Can you show me all the different controls it has?

What's the difference between model YNY1D and KCP2Y? I could get the YNY1D from Amazon.com, or the KCP2Y from Dell.com. After taxes from Dell, my price would be almost $462.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I have a few questions for anyone who can answer them:
> 
> How good or bad is this monitor right out of the box?
> 
> What does it have for controlling the image quality and whatnot? Can you show me all the different controls it has?
> 
> What's the difference between model YNY1D and KCP2Y? I could get the YNY1D from Amazon.com, or the KCP2Y from Dell.com. After taxes from Dell, my price would be almost $462.


1. Extremely good once you load the drivers, which installs the proper dell ICC color profile. When I first got it, I thought the colors were pretty mediocre, but realized a few days later it was defaulted to a generic driver and icc profile. Once I installed the drivers, it loaded a pre-configured icc profile which is a lot better.

2. Not sure. Go to the dell site and use the live sales chat function and try asking there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> 1. Extremely good once you load the drivers, which installs the proper dell ICC color profile. When I first got it, I thought the colors were pretty mediocre, but realized a few days later it was defaulted to a generic driver and icc profile. Once I installed the drivers, it loaded a pre-configured icc profile which is a lot better.
> 
> 2. Not sure. Go to the dell site and use the live sales chat function and try asking there.


Thank you.

Do you know which model you have?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Do you know which model you have?


I bought direct from Dell, so I assume KCP2Y. I think it might just be related to the warranty, as Dell doesn't give warranty by default on Amazon monitor orders. I think they require you to do some process to claim the warranty, and if you don't do it within a certain period, you get no warranty.

Dell also offers free 2 day shipping and I think $21'ish dollars cashback in the form of a gift card, so might be worth it to just grab it direct from Dell. Even if the price is better on Amazon, Dell will price match it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I bought direct from Dell, so I assume KCP2Y. I think it might just be related to the warranty, as Dell doesn't give warranty by default on Amazon monitor orders. I think they require you to do some process to claim the warranty, and if you don't do it within a certain period, you get no warranty.
> 
> Dell also offers free 2 day shipping and I think $21'ish dollars cashback in the form of a gift card, so might be worth it to just grab it direct from Dell. Even if the price is better on Amazon, Dell will price match it.


I would never use the Dell gift card.

Amazon's price is worse for me at $505.59 after tax ($471.30 before tax) vs. almost $462 from Dell after tax. I just want to know from someone in this thread if there's some physical difference between these two models. Does it have this model printed on the back of yours? Is it in your invoice? Anything?

If I want to buy this monitor, then I have to be 100% sure it's going to be worth it because it would leave me very close to the red line in my bank account for the entire month.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I would never use the Dell gift card.
> 
> Amazon's price is worse for me at $505.59 after tax ($471.30 before tax) vs. almost $462 from Dell after tax. I just want to know from someone in this thread if there's some physical difference between these two models. Does it have this model printed on the back of yours? Is it in your invoice? Anything?
> 
> If I want to buy this monitor, then I have to be 100% sure it's going to be worth it because it would leave me very close to the red line in my bank account for the entire month.


You can get it for $408 before tax. Dell's site is really screwy and shows different prices depending on how you search, or how you land on the page. Go to google, type in dell store, click first link (should be www.dell.com/en-us/shop), search s2417dg and it should show up as $408. You might have to have a free Dell rewards account, so if you don't see that price, create an account, login, then repeat above.

And no, it doesn't show that number on my monitor or bill.


----------



## Stretch56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I would never use the Dell gift card.


You could use the gift card towards the X-Rite i1Display Pro - Colorimeter / color calibrator. I think you mentioned getting a calibration tool in some earlier posts. However it's $249 and I know your budget is tight so $20 probably wouldn't help much. Plus it's cheaper on Amazon and B&H.

Did you give up on the G2460PG?


----------



## Cardnyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> 1. Extremely good once you load the drivers, which installs the proper dell ICC color profile. When I first got it, I thought the colors were pretty mediocre, but realized a few days later it was defaulted to a generic driver and icc profile. Once I installed the drivers, it loaded a pre-configured icc profile which is a lot better.
> 
> 2. Not sure. Go to the dell site and use the live sales chat function and try asking there.


The ICC profiles in particular has me concerned because there still appears to be issues with modern games either completely disobeying the ICC profile or the profile causing weird visuals. I'm really in the market for some sort of colorimeter that handles most of its calibration using the monitor's OSD instead of it simple spitting out an ICC profile at the end. I'm just not sure which calibration packages do that sort of thing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stretch56*
> 
> You could use the gift card towards the X-Rite i1Display Pro - Colorimeter / color calibrator. I think you mentioned getting a calibration tool in some earlier posts. However it's $249 and I know your budget is tight so $20 probably wouldn't help much. Plus it's cheaper on Amazon and B&H.
> 
> Did you give up on the G2460PG?


I just made a massive purchase (it's massive for me) through a credit card from Sweetwater.com for some expensive drums that I need, drum heads and a couple pieces of expensive hardware, so even $100 would be out of the question for me for quite a long time. :/

I still have the G2460PG and I have until tomorrow to decide if I want to keep it. If I were to return it and order the S2417DG, then I'd practically be spending $70 right now and I am not sure yet if it's even worth it.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cardnyl*
> 
> The ICC profiles in particular has me concerned because there still appears to be issues with modern games either completely disobeying the ICC profile or the profile causing weird visuals. I'm really in the market for some sort of colorimeter that handles most of its calibration using the monitor's OSD instead of it simple spitting out an ICC profile at the end. I'm just not sure which calibration packages do that sort of thing.


I haven't had any weird issues. You can also use the Display Profile tool (it's at the bottom) to try and enforce your color settings in games. Certain games you will never have proper color accuracy, as certain developers enforce their own color settings. Some can use overrides with things like color correction effects to set a certain atmosphere, etc. It's just impossible to expect color accuracy in every game, it's not going to happen.


----------



## writer21

Mind posting the link to them drivers or profile youre using with monitor settings?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Mind posting the link to them drivers or profile youre using with monitor settings?


http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=3T4DW


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> *Contrast trick for improved clarity and responsiveness:*
> _Only recommend for serious competitive gamers that don't care about colors when gaming_
> Pictures of it in action
> 
> 
> Use 165hz
> Contrast 0
> Brightness 100
> Response Time Fast
> Fast switching details below
> The lower the contrast is on this monitor, the more it hides the trailing of ghosting. So if you pair this trick with the fast response time, it hides nearly all the terrible ghosting that comes with using fast mode. The only really downside is having to tweak the colors back and forth between contrast trick colors and normal colors. So another trick is to just store the contrast trick settings on the FPS mode color preset, as it lets you save brightness/contrast independently of other profiles. This way you can switch into the try-hard gaming mode when in-game, then quickly switch out when not gaming with a few button presses.


Quote:


> *G-Sync + ULMB Glitch*
> 
> Switch to 120hz mode
> Disable G-Sync
> Enable ULMB through the monitor OSD
> Create a custom res, select standard and select manual, then and ADD +5 to your Vertical Total, apply
> Enable G-Sync
> ***_Make sure your refresh rate is set to application controlled in the NVCP._
> ***_If you experience some flickering, it's normal and unavoidable. I only have it in excess on game menus and in mostly entirely disappears in-game._


Quote:


> *Officia Dell Driver*
> This will load the proper driver and default color profile, as Windows didn't detect the monitor properly and used a generic driver on my W10 machine. Check device manager and see if your display is properly installed, as you might not need it.


Quote:


> *Color Profiles*
> *Don't forget to rep user posts that provide you with these profiles to show some form of appreciation.*
> 
> *Calibrated ICC Provided by pcmonitors.info review site*
> They also provide a low blue light profile
> 
> Calibrated with a Spyder5ELITE
> Use this guide to load the profile properly
> Set preset mode to Custom Color
> R= 100
> G= 93
> B= 93
> 
> Review link
> *Calibrated ICC Provided by MistaSparkul*
> 
> Calibrated with a i1 Display Pro
> Use this guide to load the profile properly
> Set preset mode to Custom Color
> Brightness - 32
> Contrast - 75
> R: 100
> G: 100
> B: 100
> 
> *Link to color profile provided by user Malinkadink*
> 
> Use this guide to load the profile properly
> Brightness = 8 (50 nits)
> Contrast = 75
> R= 94
> G= 93
> B = 99


Quote:


> *Power Draw at 165hz*
> 
> 0w - turned off
> 0.3w - deep sleep (after 10 minutes of sleep)
> 12w - idle/sleep
> 20w - 0 bright
> 24w - 25 bright
> 27w - 50 bright
> 30w - 75 bright
> 38w - 100 bright
> 144hz is practically the same, just subtract 2w from each brightness


Quote:


> *UFO Testing for Ghosting*
> 
> Use this to detect ghosting or other types of trailing/overshoot and dial in your preferred settings for ULMB


Quote:


> *How to Overclock to 165hz*
> 
> Go to the OSD menu
> Go to display
> Go to Overclock andenable
> Change Overclock Refresh rate to 165hz
> Power down the monitor and turn it back on
> Enable 165hz through your GPU control panel


Quote:


> *How to Enable G-Sync and lower the input lag*
> 
> Go to your NVCP and click setup G-Sync
> In Manage 3d Settings, set V-Sync to on
> For 165hz, set an in-game frame rate cap at 162
> For 144hz, set an in-game frame rate cap at 142
> If no in-game fps cap tools, use rtss frame limiter tool to force them
> These are the recommended g-sync settings by blurbusters.com for lowest input lag when using g-sync
> Source: http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag/


Quote:


> *How to Enable ULMB (Motion Blur Reduction)*
> 
> This requires the monitor to be in 120hz refresh rate (I think 100hz, and 80hz are also supported), so switch to it in your GPU control panel
> Disable G-Sync in the GPU control panel, again, this is required
> Go to the OSD menu
> Go to display
> Go to ULMB andEnable
> You can test using the ghosting test link at the top
> You can hide some of the ghosting by lowering the contrast in the OSD
> I also recommend you only set it this way to access ULMB on your desktop to test at the UFO site, it's far more convenient to set it game specific via manage 3d settings, as it auto switches on/off and remembers your settings for strobed and non-strobed modes.


Quote:


> *Using
> 
> 
> 
> and G-Sync Together*
> 
> MakeG-Sync is enabled in the NVCP
> Do not cap or limit your frame rate, you want an uncapped FPS for FastSync
> Go to Manage 3D Settings
> Find the game you want to configure
> Go to Vertical Sync andFast


Quote:


> *Using
> 
> 
> 
> and ULMB Together*
> 
> I recommend you be able to hold *an average* FPS above 120 FPS,
> 
> 
> 
> , I have some older games that run at 400fps+ with some graphical tweaks, and this looks ridiculously smooth and responsiveness
> Do not cap or limit your frame rate, you want an uncapped FPS for FastSync
> Go to Manage 3D Settings
> Go to Program Settings tab
> Find the game you want to configure
> Set Monitor Technology to ULMB
> Set Vertical Sync to Fast


----------



## CallsignVega

FastSync never works for me properly, I think it's defective tech. No matter how high my FPS, I always get a visible stutter in smooth movement with either ULMB or G-Sync. I find normal V-Sync with FPS cap 1 below max refresh with G_Sync ON or ULMB ON much better.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> FastSync never works for me properly, I think it's defective tech. No matter how high my FPS, I always get a visible stutter in smooth movement with either ULMB or G-Sync. I find normal V-Sync with FPS cap 1 below max refresh with G_Sync ON or ULMB ON much better.


Works amazing for me, that's odd. What kind of frame rate do you have? What drivers? I'm using it with 1080p (on latest 373.06) with mostly low settings and averaging around 230 FPS in games like Overwatch. In source engine games I'm at like 270-290. Mouse input feels really good and everything is ridiculously smooth, it looks like a CRT. I switched it off to and enabled V-Sync with ULMB to test and it looks identical to ULMB + FastSync, minus the terrible input lag from V-Sync for me.

Could also be that you have multiple displays. I remember reading something about FastSync not working proerply on multiple displays. Try unplugging all but 1 and try again with latest drivers if you don't have them.


----------



## hoyhey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> *Officia Dell Driver*
> 
> This will load the proper icc profile, as Windows uses a generic color profile and doesn't detect the monitor properly
> *Calibrated ICC Provided by MistaSparkul*
> 
> Calibrated with a i1 Display Pro
> Use this guide to load the profile properly
> *UFO Testing for Ghosting*
> 
> *How to Overclock to 165hz*
> 
> Go to the OSD menu
> Go to display
> Go to Overclock and select enable
> Change Overclock Refresh rate to 165hz
> Power down the monitor and turn it back on
> Enable 165hz through your GPU control panel
> *How to Enable G-Sync (Removes all tearing within the supported 30-165 range)*
> 
> This should be enabled by default once you install the display, if not:
> Go to your NVCP and click setup G-Sync
> *How to Enable ULMB (Motion Blur Reduction)*
> 
> This requires the monitor to be in 120hz refresh rate (I think 100hz, and 80hz are also supported), so switch to it in your GPU control panel
> Disable G-Sync in the GPU control panel, again, this is required
> Go to the OSD menu
> Go to display
> Go to ULMB and select Enable
> You can test using the ghosting test link at the top
> You can hide some of the ghosting by lowering the contrast in the OSD
> I also recommend you only set it this way to access ULMB on your desktop to test at the UFO site, it's far more convenient to set it game specific via manage 3d settings, as it auto switches on/off and remembers your settings for strobed and non-strobed modes, this is amazing coming from the 10 step process on BenQ blur reduction with tweaks every time you want to play a game.
> *Using
> 
> 
> 
> and G-Sync Together (Will remove tearing when your FPS is above the G-Sync range)*
> 
> Make sure G-Sync is enabled in the NVCP
> Do not cap or limit your frame rate, you want an uncapped FPS for FastSync
> Go to Manage 3D Settings
> Find the game you want to configure
> Go to Vertical Sync and select Fast
> *Using
> 
> 
> 
> and ULMB Together (My favorite mode)*
> 
> I recommend you be able to hold *an average* FPS above 120 FPS,
> 
> 
> 
> , I have some older games that run at 400fps+ with some graphical tweaks, and this looks ridiculously smooth and responsiveness
> Do not cap or limit your frame rate, you want an uncapped FPS for FastSync
> Go to Manage 3D Settings
> Go to Program Settings tab
> Find the game you want to configure
> Set Monitor Technology to ULMB
> Set Vertical Sync to Fast
> *Using G-Sync and ULMB Together (Still unconfirmed so far on S24, but still plausible)*
> 
> Requires a 3D Kit IR Emitter or tricking the driver into believing you have one
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/553q20/gsync_ulmb_at_the_same_time_proof_and_howto/
> 
> Tricking the driver tutorial here, *skip the import step* (Did not work for me)


Do you recommend downloading drivers and ICC profile for *S2716DG* as well? It seems to be 1st version released back in Sept 2015.
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/dell-s2716dg-monitor/drivers

Thanks!


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> FastSync never works for me properly, I think it's defective tech. No matter how high my FPS, I always get a visible stutter in smooth movement with either ULMB or G-Sync. I find normal V-Sync with FPS cap 1 below max refresh with G_Sync ON or ULMB ON much better.


But running it with gsync or ulmb is not the purpose of it. Gsync is gsync, fast sync is fast sync, and ulmb is ulmb and needs it's constant 120fps or 144fps or whatever.
Fast sync syncs to whatever it chooses as your closest average frame rate or therebouts so it can be different depending on the game. But I haven't had any problems with stuttering with it at all on my 1070 and i been using it on everything that i get high framerate with. Keep in mind i been using nothing but crts for the last 20 years and 13 of them were with Fw900's at >60Hz. I haven't used 60Hz at home since late last century. I'm only on a 60Hz 10 year old 900p tn right now in 2016 so it would seemingly be kinda of pointless, but it does really seem to help, at least lessen perceivable input lag as opposed to using vsync. In the end i use it because i can, i bought a new video card and just using the tech i payed for, but i tested all it extensively vs capping frames vsync, no vsync ect in demanding shooters and it does seem subjectively smoother overall than just capping frames or using vsync. I do all three of these things, just depends on the game.

First i used fast sync in Far Cry, ( Yes i bought a 1070 and played Far Cry 1 start to finish at 180fps with fast sync, lol ), and really the fact that i could even stand to play on it at all was amazing, but not only that i was able to still get dialed in and nail stuff and that's agame that requires you to be on it due to the bad AI, also use it in Doom, which syncs to 200 fps solid. In Alien Isolation it syncs to 120fps and the game ran at about 180 fps max but fluctuated here and there with no fast sync or vsync on, so with fast sync turned on it dropped it from 180 to 120fps and locked it there. I tested everything in that game what felt the best. No vsync, vsync, capped frames, fast sync and i chose fast sync. In fact when i get a monitor it will no doubt be gsync, not that i care as much about gsync as ULMB, but i will still use fast sync for certain stuff, negating gsync, and be using ULMB a lot, even for desktop, and gsync probably for lower framerate games, whatever seems to be best in each situation.


----------



## CallsignVega

I'm talking about FastSync in regard to when your FPS reaches your monitors max refresh rate. With both G-Sync and ULMB, once you hit your monitors max refresh rate that is where problems occur. If you leave V-Sync on, you don't get any tearing but you get V_Sync ON input lag. If you leave V-Sync off, you get screen tear. Hence the desire for FastSync in combination with G-Sync and ULMB.

The problem is FastSync does a weird stutter in both G-Sync and ULMB mode while smooth scrolling. It makes FPS appear lower than with normal V-Sync ON with FPS capped below max refresh rate. And FastSync also only works single GPU.

For me on multiple machines, FastSync actually _creates_ micro-stutter on a single GPU.

Others have reported micro-stutter feeling with it too:

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2857&start=10


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm talking about FastSync in regard to when your FPS reaches your monitors max refresh rate. With both G-Sync and ULMB, once you hit your monitors max refresh rate that is where problems occur. If you leave V-Sync on, you don't get any tearing but you get V_Sync ON input lag. If you leave V-Sync off, you get screen tear. Hence the desire for FastSync in combination with G-Sync and ULMB.
> 
> The problem is FastSync does a weird stutter in both G-Sync and ULMB mode while smooth scrolling. It makes FPS appear lower than with normal V-Sync ON with FPS capped below max refresh rate. And FastSync also only works single GPU.
> 
> For me on multiple machines, FastSync actually _creates_ micro-stutter on a single GPU.
> 
> Others have reported micro-stutter feeling with it too:
> 
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2857&start=10


FastSync shouldn't be reaching your max refresh rate, it's meant to be vastly surpassing your set refresh rate. It's pointless to use in games where you're struggling to reach your set refresh rate. If you can't maintain a high FPS, that is when the stutter you're complaining about is introduced. This isn't a technology meant for games where you crank up the graphical settings, it's meant for games like CSGO where you can get 200+ fps, or games like Quake, Overwatch, etc.

I'm not sure what to tell you, as I don't experience any stuttering.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> FastSync shouldn't be reaching your max refresh rate, it's meant to be vastly surpassing your set refresh rate. It's pointless to use in games where you're struggling to reach your set refresh rate. If you can't maintain a high FPS, that is when the stutter you're complaining about is introduced. This isn't a technology meant for games where you crank up the graphical settings, it's meant for games like CSGO where you can get 200+ fps, or games like Quake, Overwatch, etc.
> 
> I'm not sure what to tell you, as I don't experience any stuttering.


You may have misread. At no point in my testing of FasySync is my FPS below the monitor max refresh rate. Last night in SWBF, ~200 FPS with Fast-Sync and ULMB ON, set at 120 Hz refresh rate and there is noticeable judder over normal V-Sync ON with FPS cap of 119.

Strobing backlight will very easily reveal frame pacing problems.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You may have misread. At no point in my testing of FasySync is my FPS below the monitor max refresh rate. Last night in SWBF, ~200 FPS with Fast-Sync and ULMB ON, set at 120 Hz refresh rate and there is noticeable judder over normal V-Sync ON with FPS cap of 119.
> 
> Strobing backlight will very easily reveal frame pacing problems.


Not sure what you want me to tell you? Don't use it if you have issues with it? I'm running significantly higher FPS than 200 when using FastSync. I've tried both FastSync + ULMB and V-Sync + ULMB, they both look identical on my monitor. I have zero stuttering. The only thing I'm feeling is the heavy input lag of V-Sync when directly comparing the two combos. There are others that are also

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4l86nm/fast_sync_is_available_right_now/d3r7lhq
 and many more that I don't care to link.

At the end of the day, use what you want or what feels best to you. Was just posting instructions for people that have trouble understanding all the different options.


----------



## CallsignVega

I definitely would like FastSync to work. But with two different machines and two different monitors, both showing noticeable judder. Not sure if that's just part of FastSync, or if some people do not notice the judder? I definitely have found others online though that have also noticed this lack of smoothness with FastSync.


----------



## KGPrime

But again, your not supposed to use fast sync with Ulmb or anything else. It's it's own thing. I don't even see how it's possible. But i don't have a gsync monitor. Unless i'm just not understanding what you are saying. I know about the gsync stutter when you are max refresh rate/framerate stuff and that you want to cap your frames lower than max and all that, but freesync on it's own works perfectly for me. And i would notice any judder or anomalies, again lifetime crt user until 2016 who abhors lcds and all the crap that they are. But i have zero judder with it. But i also don't have any of the other problems people have been reporting with pascal, in fact it's been great, really happy with this card.

If it's an issue where fast sync is syncing close or to your monitors max refresh rate and that is creating stutter ect like with gsync I would personally lower the refresh rate of my monitor. I mean from 144hz to 120hz or whatever depending on the game. The entire point of it is to basically negate vsync or gsync at all, it in fact trumps gsync imo. I'm not even really sold on gsync, i haven't seen it perform well and in fact see more people reporting stutter with it for one reason or another and obviously more problems reported with it in conjunction with high refresh monitors.


----------



## CallsignVega

Of course you can use FastSync with ULMB or G-Sync. There is a reason you can select it with those modes. Both of those technologies have issues when you hit the max refresh of their respective modes. FastSync just causes judder for me, whether it's in G-Sync, ULMB or fixed refresh mode and WELL above the max refresh rate of the monitor.

Since it occurs on two different machines and two different monitors, I'd suspect most people just don't notice the judder.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Since it occurs on two different machines and two different monitors, I'd suspect most people just don't notice the judder.


It's very easy for me to notice judder. Matter of fact, it's very easy to recreate. Cap your frame rate at your refresh rate while FastSync is on and enjoy all the juddering you'd like. I see absolutely none of that at higher frame rates with FastSync on.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> It's very easy for me to notice judder. Matter of fact, it's very easy to recreate. Cap your frame rate at your refresh rate while FastSync is on and enjoy all the juddering you'd like. I see absolutely none of that at higher frame rates with FastSync on.


I tried to take a photo of each to see if it would capture any differences but I didn't notice anything in them. Video would probably be too hard also. In DICE games, the FPS cap of the engine is 200 which I'm running on 120 Hz ULMB. I'll lower the ULMB to 100 and retest at exactly 2x FPS over Hz. In an A-B comparison between FastSync and normal V_sync-ON, the judder of 200 FPS FastSync is hugely apparent.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I tried to take a photo of each to see if it would capture any differences but I didn't notice anything in them. Video would probably be too hard also. In DICE games, the FPS cap of the engine is 200 which I'm running on 120 Hz ULMB. I'll lower the ULMB to 100 and retest at exactly 2x FPS over Hz. In an A-B comparison between FastSync and normal V_sync-ON, the judder of 200 FPS FastSync is hugely apparent.


Maybe try it in games where you can go well past 200 FPS.


----------



## CallsignVega

I think if 2x FPS isn't satisfactory, it isn't even worth the hassle. I mean maybe if you are playing games from ten years ago it may be worth something.

200 FPS with a 100 Hz ULMB just ridiculously bad judder. ULMB makes it much easier to see. I'll just pass completely on FastSync.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think if 2x FPS isn't satisfactory, it isn't even worth the hassle. I mean maybe if you are playing games from ten years ago it may be worth something.
> 
> 200 FPS with a 100 Hz ULMB just ridiculously bad judder. ULMB makes it much easier to see. I'll just pass completely on FastSync.


It's meant for very high refresh rate games that you typically run on all low for a competitive edge. And it works perfectly fine in modern games like Overwatch, CSGO, L4D, COD, DOTA 2, BF (use the console to disable the frame cap), etc. If you watch the video I linked with the guides, an engineer that worked on it explains it.

Anyways, I think it's best we end this discussion. Seems to be derailing the thread.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think if 2x FPS isn't satisfactory, it isn't even worth the hassle. I mean maybe if you are playing games from ten years ago it may be worth something.
> 
> 200 FPS with a 100 Hz ULMB just ridiculously bad judder. ULMB makes it much easier to see. I'll just pass completely on FastSync.


Hmn perhaps it's just how you are choosing to use it. I find it great. There is no judder. I know you are knowledgeable about monitors, as am i, i've followed tft tech basically since it came to market, most every review of every decent monitor released in the last 13 years, even some of yours. I have been gaming since the 70's and pc gaming for 20+ years. I would notice. I notice and complain about stuff in displays that makes people think i have issues, lol. There is no judder in the games i'm playing using fast sync. If there was i wouldn't even be gaming on a 60Hz monitor. Perhaps when i pull the trigger on a gsync monitor i will start to have these problems you are describing. If they in fact have tuned fast sync to sync to ULMB when it is activated that would be cool. I have always understood it as it's own entity. Because fast sync syncs to whatever it chooses and basically sticks there, gsync syncs to the framerate put out by your video card which fluctuates, and ULMB needs a static framerate. I could sort of see ULMB and fast sync working together in they made it to do so, i just have never seen it said by Nvidia and i have never seen it proposed. Perhaps it has been.

Anyway as you do know, just because it happens to you on two different machines means nothing, it means you have a problem and perhaps many others do too, but not every body and they just don't notice it. I'm not subscribed and or lurking monitor forums and reading them basically exclusively for my only forum content for over a decade and not notice these things. I don't read much else on any tech forums but the monitor section, lol and no lcd is good enough imo compared to fw900's or any decent crt.

Sounds like you don't need to use it anyway, but i still would suggest you run it alone the way it's supposed to be ran and then say whether it is stuttering or not. It has nothing to do with ULMB or gsync in my understanding it's another option entirely independent for a different purpose and usage scenario.


----------



## bob333

A couple of pages back there was some talk about using this monitor in 1080p for gaming. Since the interpolation itself seems good I'm also considering running this monitor in 1080p for games like BF1 as I don't think I'll be getting those high frame rates in 1440p. I assume the interpolation causes input lag, but does anyone know how much (or any at all)? If it's too much there's no point in getting this 1440p monitor.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoyhey*
> 
> Do you recommend downloading drivers and ICC profile for *S2716DG* as well? It seems to be 1st version released back in Sept 2015.
> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/dell-s2716dg-monitor/drivers
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, load the drivers. That is probably why the 27" model also gets bad out of box color comments, as it probably doesn't auto detect and install them. They will probably eventually auto-install down the road, as my older BenQ auto-detected and installed both the driver and icc profile automatically in W10 and it's an extremely old monitor.


----------



## cjwally

For those interested in this monitor, I just noticed that this review popped up this morning...

http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/dell-s2417dg-review/


----------



## RubberStamp

I wish they had posted what settings they changed and went through the calibration process, would've been very helpful.


----------



## CallsignVega

I don't put much stock into those quick blurb type reviews. They got the PPI wrong for starters and didn't even mention the 165 Hz.


----------



## Sedolf

They also used a Spyder device, that would explain the skewed contrast readings


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Gamma settings were pretty spot on. The monitor scores a 2.2 right out of the box - the sRGB standard. That means images should look as bright as they're meant to.


This is very interesting to me. This means every issue with the S2716DG was fixed in that monitor.
Not having to adjust gamma through Nvidia Control Panel means no banding, in theory.
I'm really interested in this monitor now.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

it is fantastic go and get it if you are in doubt


----------



## dnezz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> This is very interesting to me. This means every issue with the S2716DG was fixed in that monitor.
> Not having to adjust gamma through Nvidia Control Panel means no banding, in theory.
> I'm really interested in this monitor now.


I'd honestly take that particular review with a pinch of salt.

Until you get something from pcmonitors.info or tftcentral.co.uk just hang fire. If the gamma was at 2.2, the image wouldn't have been washed out for start as he said, and other people have reported much worse gammas out of the box on this very thread. Also, he said it has 146 ppi when it's actually 122.

Whenever plain facts are quoted wrong in reviews, I pretty much just ignore the whole review tbh.


----------



## cjwally

Took at look at pcmonitors.info recommended monitors and the S2417DG was on it... Scroll down a bit for the mini-review

https://pcmonitors.info/recommendations/


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnezz1*
> 
> I'd honestly take that particular review with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Until you get something from pcmonitors.info or tftcentral.co.uk just hang fire. If the gamma was at 2.2, the image wouldn't have been washed out for start as he said, and other people have reported much worse gammas out of the box on this very thread. Also, he said it has 146 ppi when it's actually 122.
> 
> Whenever plain facts are quoted wrong in reviews, I pretty much just ignore the whole review tbh.


True, hopefully there will be more reviews out by the time it's more widely available. I think it's a strong contender for best 2560x1440 144Hz screen if the preset gamma is close to 2.2.


----------



## amdsquad

Guys any tips how to get the gamma levels right ? Out of the box everything is so bright, blacks look grey unles I change gamma in nVidia settings to 0.75 but still in games like DOOM doesn't look great in dark scenes. Is there a better way change gamma other than that ? I have also tried to load this Dell S2417DG_i1.icm profile but don't see any difference in colour once it's loaded. Monitor is absolutely lovely, g-sync is really a game changer. I'll have some more questions down the road but please help me with gamma for now. Thanks


----------



## Pereb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdsquad*
> 
> Guys any tips how to get the gamma levels right ? Out of the box everything is so bright, blacks look grey unles I change gamma in nVidia settings to 0.75 but still in games like DOOM doesn't look great in dark scenes. Is there a better way change gamma other than that ? I have also tried to load this Dell S2417DG_i1.icm profile but don't see any difference in colour once it's loaded. Monitor is absolutely lovely, g-sync is really a game changer. I'll have some more questions down the road but please help me with gamma for now. Thanks


Did you check that RGB range is set to Full on Nvidia control panel?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Did you check that RGB range is set to Full on Nvidia control panel?


Full is the default setting, but I think this setting just affects whether there's banding. If it were set to Limited on his computer, then he wouldn't be saying that everything looks too bright. He'd be saying it's darker and more washed out. What he's referring to is the gamma problem that this monitor has right out of the box; it's too high.

I don't know how to adjust it without a color calibration device, so I can't be of any help. All I can do is say, no, it's not the RGB setting.


----------



## amdsquad

It's set to full. The factory settings for Brightness/Contrast were 75/75. I was testing that Dell S2417DG_i1.icm profile from previous posts and I had it on 32/75 as stated in the post but in my opinion gamma is way to high (coming form IPS panel). When I change it in nVidia controll panel to 0.75 it looks way better.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdsquad*
> 
> It's set to full. The factory settings for Brightness/Contrast were 75/75. I was testing that Dell S2417DG_i1.icm profile from previous posts and I had it on 32/75 as stated in the post but in my opinion gamma is way to high (coming form IPS panel). When I change it in nVidia controll panel to 0.75 it looks way better.


Yeah, like I said, this is a known problem and the only way to fix it that I know of is by using a color calibration device.


----------



## TheGoodVive

If Dell's design is too tasteful for you, here's the Acer XB241YU with probably the same panel: Acer, Amazon, Newegg


----------



## MistaSparkul

Lol Acer with that awful design once again while costing even more.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Lol Acer with that awful design once again while costing even more.


It's supposed to be appealing to gamers.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdsquad*
> 
> Guys any tips how to get the gamma levels right ? Out of the box everything is so bright, blacks look grey unles I change gamma in nVidia settings to 0.75 but still in games like DOOM doesn't look great in dark scenes. Is there a better way change gamma other than that ? I have also tried to load this Dell S2417DG_i1.icm profile but don't see any difference in colour once it's loaded. Monitor is absolutely lovely, g-sync is really a game changer. I'll have some more questions down the road buthelp me with gamma for now. Thanks


If you loaded the profile and didn't see a difference, you loaded it incorrectly or didn't enable it properly. There is a link in my sig with a link to the instructions on how to load a profile properly You should see the colors change significantly switching between the default profile and the one provided in this thread. The default profile has a higher gamma which is good for dark competitive games, as you can see dark areas better and more clear. The calibrated profile provided by a user helps give you a darker gamma overall.


----------



## amdsquad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> If you loaded the profile and didn't see a difference, you loaded it incorrectly or didn't enable it properly. There is a link in my sig with a link to the instructions on how to load a profile properly You should see the colors change significantly switching between the default profile and the one provided in this thread. The default profile has a higher gamma which is good for dark competitive games, as you can see dark areas better and more clear. The calibrated profile provided by a user helps give you a darker gamma overall.


Thank you, finally I was able to set gamma that I'm happy with and don't need to use nVidia Control Panel to bump up colors. I'm very happy with that purchase, will never ever go back to 60Hz, motion clarity in FPS games blows my mind. My panel had 0 bad pixels, no backlight bleed, only high gamma out of the box seemed to be issue, luckily can be easily tweaked. That monitor has my full recommendation. Thanks for help

https://s22.postimg.org/rxtedd669/IMG_0168.jpg Looks a lot darker on the picture than it actually is.


----------



## ACP84

I just received my s2417dg and I cant seem to get the 165hz overclock working.....has anybody with this monitor been able to get that refresh rate? Every time I overclock it on the monitor menu the monitor doesn't connect to my gtx 980ti, it just says its in power saving mode and it has a blank screen. Odd thing is that I need to connect the monitor back to HDMI to get access to reset the factory settings on the monitor just to get the display port signal to work again. This seems really strange to me and im wondering if my monitors board is the problem, maybe I got a lemon?

Also just to note I used the original dp cable it came with along with another dp 1.2 cable I was using for 3 years with my asus vg248qe monitor.

Any suggestions guys? I might need to send it back for an exchange.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Try different displayports, I had an issue going to 165 aswell for some reason, but then I tried 150 that worked and then 165 worked after that, try it.
And turn power saving off, maybe thats the problem.


----------



## ACP84

I see ok thanks ....were u using the original dell dp cable to get the 165hz?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Yep the one that came with the monitor.


----------



## ACP84

Did anybody receive their s2417dg monitor with packaging like this? This is my first dell monitor and I found it a little strange it didn't come with a box like the dell s2716dg, not to mention there was no styrofoam in the box to hold the accessories tightly .


----------



## ACP84

Ok thanks I'll try your method and update


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody receive their s2417dg monitor with packaging like this? This is my first dell monitor and I found it a little strange it didn't come with a box like the dell s2716dg, not to mention there was no styrofoam in the box to hold the accessories tightly .


Is it a refurb? That's definitely not normal packing. Was the panel even secured at all? Looks like it would just flop around in the box.


----------



## ACP84

I bought it brand new from dell but now I'm thinking maybe it was a refurb model since the stand was dented and a small scratch on the screen! Isn't the box just like white box for the s2716dg?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Jep its white with some graphics on it.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Try different displayports, I had an issue going to 165 aswell for some reason, but then I tried 150 that worked and then 165 worked after that, try it.
> And turn power saving off, maybe thats the problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Yep the one that came with the monitor.


I wonder if that might be the reason the monitors colours are horrible even after the icc profile provided in this forum .... the blacks look so washed out compared to my asus vg248qe, the picture just doesn't pop at all ...very disappointing. Do you think colours can vary that much between panels?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

get some digital vibrance going without it colors are very bland


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> get some digital vibrance going without it colors are very bland[/quote
> Ya tried that too but not as good as my previous monitor ....very disappointing but thanks for your help!


----------



## TwoCables

ACP84: how much did you pay for it?


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> ACP84: how much did you pay for it?


I got it for $460 canadian with all available discounts plus tax... a steal of a deal but knowing this was originally used by someone else I have a sour taste of dell right...first time by a dell and so far not a good experience especially when you think your buying new


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> I got it for $460 canadian with all available discounts plus tax... a steal of a deal but knowing this was originally used by someone else I have a sour taste of dell right...first time by a dell and so far not a good experience especially when you think your buying new


I'm trying to get a feel for whether it might be refurbished. That's $345 USD which to me feels like it might be refurbished.


----------



## ACP84

Ya I think they put the sale on to get rid of their used models to tell the truth


----------



## gene-z

Dell wouldn't intentionally send used products that are listed new. It's either a mix up and they will fix it for you, or you bought a refurbished without realizing. Contact them through live chat.

And if you've applied a color profile and don't notice any difference, read the previous page.


----------



## ACP84

Well it may not have been refurbished but it was def used as there's a dent on the base and scratch on the screen


----------



## TwoCables

I'd demand a return, and I'd demand that they pay for the return shipping.


----------



## ACP84

Oh ya definitely...no way I'm paying shipping! Here's how the s2417dg and the vg248qe look beside each other ...it looks really dull in person


----------



## TwoCables

OMG wow. That's jaw-droppingly awful.


----------



## ACP84

So u think my screen is just really bad or is this how it's suppose to look? are your blacks this washed?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> So u think my screen is just really bad or is this how it's suppose to look? are your blacks this washed?


Oh no, I don't have this monitor, but I think if that were normal then most people wouldn't be very happy with it. The majority of the people here so far are raving about it.

The monitor on the right looks like my AOC G2460PG.


----------



## ACP84

Ya maybe it just looks bad to me compared to my other monitor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm trying to get a feel for whether it might be refurbished. That's $345 USD which to me feels like it might be refurbished.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Dell wouldn't intentionally send used products that are listed new. It's either a mix up and they will fix it for you, or you bought a refurbished without realizing. Contact them through live chat.
> 
> And if you've applied a color profile and don't notice any difference, read the previous page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'd demand a return, and I'd demand that they pay for the return shipping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh no, I don't have this monitor, but I think if that were normal then most people wouldn't be very happy with it. The majority of the people here so far are raving about it.
> 
> The monitor on the right looks like my AOC G2460PG.


----------



## KGPrime

Anyone with this monitor and a calibrator able to get .10 or 11 cd/m2 black point with a lower brightness?
I saw Mistasparkuls calibration at 120cd/ms but the black point achieved is too high. I wish there was a solid review of this thing. I generally use about 80cd/m2.
I would really like to see it's contrast ratio at this setting as well.

The monitor i'm on right now i can see down to level 3 in this black point test.
https://www.drycreekphoto.com/Learn/Calibration/monitor_black.htm

But in photoshop anything above 251 rgb is pretty much the same color, i sacrifice that for the blacks.
By contrast with my fw900 i could see the difference between 0 and 1 rgb all the way up to 255 white. This is why i hate lcds.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> Oh ya definitely...no way I'm paying shipping! Here's how the s2417dg and the vg248qe look beside each other ...it looks really dull in person


Depending on the source image, like if they used filters or it's processed and your camera, the Asus looks way oversaturated and the Dell looks undersaturated but closer to realistic. Proper color is likely somewhere in between, but far likely closer to the Dell honestly. Going by the shadows of the rocks, they are violet, and on the Dell they are naturally colored. I'd say the Asus is was way more off, also the water is unaturally blue, but it;s hard to tell with something like that. A selection of images would tell a better story. A properly calibrated monitor will tend seem dull compared to one that isn't and or is oversaturated. In the end if you aren't using it for anything critical though all that matters is what you prefer to look at.


----------



## raucous

Does anyone who owns the new Dell S2417DG monitor also owned/used the Samsung S27A950 line of monitors? How do they compare?

Thanks


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> Oh ya definitely...no way I'm paying shipping! Here's how the s2417dg and the vg248qe look beside each other ...it looks really dull in person


It looks "dull" because your ASUS has an unrealistic amount of saturation. If you look at the edge icon on the taskbar, it's a very dark and deep blue. To give those looking at it an idea, this is the natural color of the icon:



And my Dell looks far better than that.

He's comparing a monitor he tweaked to his liking, to one that he hasn't. That ASUS is notorious for really bad colors. It's actually one of the reasons why I choose the XL2411Z at the time over it, because it had PWM flicker and lots of complaints of washed out colors.


----------



## ACP84

Yes your right I did tweak the asus to my liking because I prefer a more vivid image on my desktop but the dell was using the icc profile from dell and brightness was at 80 along with standard as the preset mode....for my liking that was the most vivid I could get the monitor and to me it looked washed. When I compared bf4 beside each other the colours also didn't look great ....maybe my panel was just bad or I'm just so used to my other screen.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Depending on the source image, like if they used filters or it's processed and your camera, the Asus looks way oversaturated and the Dell looks undersaturated but closer to realistic. Proper color is likely somewhere in between, but far likely closer to the Dell honestly. Going by the shadows of the rocks, they are violet, and on the Dell they are naturally colored. I'd say the Asus is was way more off, also the water is unaturally blue, but it;s hard to tell with something like that. A selection of images would tell a better story. A properly calibrated monitor will tend seem dull compared to one that isn't and or is oversaturated. In the end if you aren't using it for anything critical though all that matters is what you prefer to look at.


Yes your right the asus does look oversaturated but thats because of the iphones 6s camera filters....in real life the water isnt that blue on my desktop, it looks more natural. I know its hard to judge from a picture but seeing it with my eyes told another story.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, you kinda have to see "through" a photo of a monitor comparison. What I see in that comparison is a relatively bad S2417DG.


----------



## emreDZ

Anyone heard about XB241YU from Acer? It's also 1440p on a 24" TN panel + up to 165hz refresh rate with G-Sync support. Oddly enough I can't find any detailed information about this monitor (like reviews, user comments etc.) other than specifications provided by Acer. Maybe it's due to the fact that it came out only 2 months ago but still there should be something about it.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> Oh ya definitely...no way I'm paying shipping! Here's how the s2417dg and the vg248qe look beside each other ...it looks really dull in person


Dude. Are you actually serious here?

Can u show me a sea, that looks this blue? Unless it was intentionally painted with chemicals, there is no sea as blue as on your Asus.

Completely oversaturated picture with a heavy blue tint on the crappy Asus and guy's complaining about the Dell which is "dull", but in reality looks like 500x more natural.

Even the rocks are blue on the Asus, is this some kind of a bad joke that comparison?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Dude. Are you actually serious here?
> 
> Can u show me a sea, that looks this blue? Unless it was intentionally painted with chemicals, there is no sea as blue as on your Asus.
> 
> Completely oversaturated picture with a heavy blue tint on the crappy Asus and guy's complaining about the Dell which is "dull", but in reality looks like 500x more natural.
> 
> Even the rocks are blue on the Asus, is this some kind of a bad joke that comparison?


As he described, a great deal of this is due to the camera. I think he said it's just an iPhone 5 camera or something like that. I think you're being a little too harsh.


----------



## Smanci

I highly doubt the camera has that much effect on it. The one on the right is so blatantly over-saturated and blue-tinted. Left on the other hand looks rather nice, even though it's overexposed.


----------



## Stars

I have an Iphone 5 myself and the camera is fantastic. It has no tint issues with any colors, unless his camera is somehow broken or he is using some 3rd party software.. I know exactly what preset he is using, since I had the Asus myself and the only 2 presets that looked somewhat decent are the heavy oversaturated ones, with some heavy blue tint or some other color.

Exactly @Smanci


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> Yes your right the asus does look oversaturated but thats because of the iphones 6s camera filters....in real life the water isnt that blue on my desktop, it looks more natural. I know its hard to judge from a picture but seeing it with my eyes told another story.


Read ^^^


----------



## Stars

Well, never had similar problems with my iphone 5 and 6.

Also depends on how he connected his Dell, it could be a wrong dynamic range setting if its connected via HDMI.

The 16-235 and 0-255 issue..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Well, never had similar problems with my iphone 5 and 6.
> 
> Also depends on how he connected his Dell, it could be a wrong dynamic range setting if its connected via HDMI.
> 
> The 16-235 and 0-255 issue..


Is Limited the default then? I thought Full was the default.


----------



## Stars

the right values should be selected by default, but sometimes theyre not. Depends on the graphics card, driver, OS etc.

If its connected via HDMI and colors look washed out, first thing youd want to do is try and switch the dynamic ranges in the driver and/or monitor and see if it makes a difference.

But it goes without saying that the monitor should be connected with the PC via DP cable..


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stars*
> 
> Dude. Are you actually serious here?
> 
> Can u show me a sea, that looks this blue? Unless it was intentionally painted with chemicals, there is no sea as blue as on your Asus.
> 
> Completely oversaturated picture with a heavy blue tint on the crappy Asus and guy's complaining about the Dell which is "dull", but in reality looks like 500x more natural.
> 
> Even the rocks are blue on the Asus, is this some kind of a bad joke that comparison?


As I said before the camera on my 6s picked up the colour different then what I actually seen on screen as I compared both last night ....for some reason it picked it up much more vivid than it actual was, so if you think the colours look good from the picture on the dell then in real life it looked much different then that...again I like my colours in game more vibrant and to me the colours on the dell just looked washed in game as well. You might like it like that but I don't and that's fine that's your opinion.

Maybe if there were different icc profiles I could try it might correct this but unfortunately I used two different ones and it didn't


----------



## MistaSparkul

I have comparison pictures of this againt an Asus MG24UQ 4k IPS both calibrated at 120cd/m2 using an i1 display pro on page 5 of this thread. Colors are not too different between the two but the weaker contrast ratio of the Dell is very obvious. Just use digital vibrance or other tweaks until you like what you see. It seems to worked for other users here. Or you can grab my icc profile but with all icc profiles ymmv.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I have comparison pictures of this againt an Asus MG24UQ 4k IPS both calibrated at 120cd/m2 using an i1 display pro on page 5 of this thread. Colors are not too different between the two but the weaker contrast ratio of the Dell is very obvious. Just use digital vibrance or other tweaks until you like what you see. It seems to worked for other users here. Or you can grab my icc profile but with all icc profiles ymmv.


Wow I definitely wasnt getting that kind of image , judging by the camera picture at least. Maybe I got a bad panel as I know this one was previously used sent back to dell and reshipped to me as there were a little dent on the base stand, scratch on the screen and non retail packaging. I will try to change some settings in the NVCP as I really want this to work as I love the 1440p resolution. Did you find a big difference between the dell driver icc profile and yours?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> Wow I definitely wasnt getting that kind of image , judging by the camera picture at least. Maybe I got a bad panel as I know this one was previously used sent back to dell and reshipped to me as there were a little dent on the base stand, scratch on the screen and non retail packaging. I will try to change some settings in the NVCP as I really want this to work as I love the 1440p resolution. Did you find a big difference between the dell driver icc profile and yours?


I actually never used the dell driver icc. I powered the monitor on, saw how bad the image was, then started calibrating right away. I found it strange that the colorimeter was showing the initial RGB qualities to be almost spot on and the white point at 6200k since it looked a lot worst out of the box to my eyes. I found most TN screens out of the box image is rather bad and they all need some work to get it satisfying.


----------



## TwoCables

You came across as though you were making fun of him, like you think you're a really funny guy. So again, his "amateur night" comment is referring to how it appears that you think you're a comedian and tonight is Amateur Night at the comedy club - except like I said, you bombed.

So, it doesn't matter how helpful or knowledgeable you think you are because it didn't come across that way in the least bit. I think you're lucky because I think he was much nicer to you in his response than you deserved.

This is my last reply for now because this is really between you and him. I'm just sick and tired of seeing people like you treat others this way and not being called out on it. I don't care what you know or how much experience you have or even how highly you think of yourself, you don't treat others this way. Period.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I actually never used the dell driver icc. I powered the monitor on, saw how bad the image was, then started calibrating right away. I found it strange that the colorimeter was showing the initial RGB qualities to be almost spot on and the white point at 6200k since it looked a lot worst out of the box to my eyes. I found most TN screens out of the box image is rather bad and they all need some work to get it satisfying.


Just to add to this the monitor looks much better when tweaked through the NVCP....doesn't look nearly as washed as I once thought. I would post a pic but seeing how the cameras colours don't represent a true representation of the actual picture I'll keep it to myself


----------



## Rosselair

Hi guys,

I got this monitor a week ago and my first impressions are pretty good. 1440p on 23.8 inch is really nice and sharp. I'm sitting rather close to the screen, about an arms length. I have calibrated the monitor using X-rite Colormunki display and the Colormunki software. Overall the colors look better after calibration, reds are more red instead of orange. But the black/greys on the Lagom black level test dont really go from light to dark. Some of the black colors have a more grey/brownish color. Any tips to adjust on how to adjust that? Im pretty new to the calibration stuff, played around a bit with DisplayCAL but didn't really get different calibration results.

I can post of picture of it when I get home from work.

Edit image:


----------



## coachmark2

Thread cleaned. Please express opinions respectfully and properly document facts.


----------



## conzyor34

Hello;

I returned my S2417DG today. This monitor's colors were completely washed out. The OSD settings were not sufficient to fix the problem. It was easy enough to use the NVIDIA control panel to correct the problem. Unfortunately, most games I tested did not respect the settings from NVCP. Personally, I couldn't play games with all the colors washed out. I do not play seriously or competitively. I play games for the pretty factor. My prior monitor was an IPS panel. Other than the color issue, this monitor was beautiful to me. The G-sync, 144Hz, zero input lag, and near zero motion blur have me desperately hoping that Dell fixes the monitor's color problems. Since this problem has persisted through several Dell G-Sync models, I'm not holding my breath. Alternatively, it seems as if NVIDIA could make their driver enforce NVCP settings while in-game, but they have not taken action on this as ATI has. Microsoft really needs to fix their issues with high DPI displays as well.


----------



## ACP84

Really? is nvcp set up to run as administrator?


----------



## valkeriefire

I just purchased 2x S2417DG from Dell last night. They have a special where the 2nd monitor is 50% off which made them $365 shipped each. I am replacing a IPS 27" Apple Cinema Display and a 27" IPS Dell U2713hm. I'm hoping I can calibrate the monitors to be fairly color accurate and be close to the IPS displays. Both of my older IPS monitors are 4+ years old, so I'm hoping "new" TN panels will be up to the task. I appreciate everyone here who has posted on the calibration process. I'm hoping to sell my Cinema Display for $500 and my U2713HM for $300. If I can't sell them then I'll return one or both of the 2417s, but I'm pretty sure they'll craigslist easily since they are both in excellent shape with no dead pixels. My only worry is that my wife won't like the look or feel of the 2417 and will want to keep her Cinema Display.

We need a S2417DG owners thread.


----------



## amdsquad

Hi guys it's me again. Can you have a look at these two pictures and tell me if there is any chance to get rid of pixelation that occurs on a dark background especially seen in movies.
First picture TN S2417DG https://s11.postimg.org/x9oglunoz/IMG_0189.jpg
Second IPS Panasonic TV https://s10.postimg.org/xe7kaqlbd/IMG_0190.jpg

I was using IPS panel for the last 6+ years and didn't expect the blacks to be that bad on TN. Is that still a general rule on TN's ? Let me know if blacks look as pixelated on your LCD's as they do on mine. Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdsquad*
> 
> Hi guys it's me again. Can you have a look at these two pictures and tell me if there is any chance to get rid of pixelation that occurs on a dark background especially seen in movies.
> First picture TN S2417DG https://s11.postimg.org/x9oglunoz/IMG_0189.jpg
> Second IPS Panasonic TV https://s10.postimg.org/xe7kaqlbd/IMG_0190.jpg
> 
> I was using IPS panel for the last 6+ years and didn't expect the blacks to be that bad on TN. Is that still a general rule on TN's ? Let me know if blacks look as pixelated on your LCD's as they do on mine. Thanks


I have the AOC G2460PG and I have the same pixelation. I just thought it was YouTube. Maybe it is, maybe it's not. All I know is, I thought this was normal. Maybe it's not?


----------



## amdsquad

Thanks for input. I put both TN and IPS in clone mode and blacks on IPS are just fine and on TN pixelation all over it. It doesn't bother me a lot but all pre-recorded cut-scenes in games like Battelfield 1 look really bad, it's like watching 720p low bitrate content.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdsquad*
> 
> Thanks for input. I put both TN and IPS in clone mode and blacks on IPS are just fine and on TN pixelation all over it. It doesn't bother me a lot but all pre-recorded cut-scenes in games like Battelfield 1 look really bad, it's like watching 720p low bitrate content.


Well, all I can say is, it's a TN. This might be normal. IPS is known for being much better with image quality. TN is known for being much faster. Yeah it's distracting.


----------



## ACP84

I just got my exchanged s2417dg from dell today and I can say that I am much more pleased with this one...for starters the blacks are much better and this time my monitor came in a white retail packaging box and not some dell cardboard box equivalent. Also I am please to say that the 165hz works perfectly from the osd menu and I no longer need to unplug my monitor for the refresh rate to stick. Also there was no dings or scratches on the screen/stand. Overall I am much more pleased with this second monitor as I am convinced the first one was returned because of the bad panel uniformity and was then sent to me. Who ever receives this monitor from Dell just make sure to give it a thorough check. If you get a good one im certain you will be more then happy as the colours are truly amazing for a TN panel.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> I just got my exchanged s2417dg from dell today and I can say that I am much more pleased with this one...for starters the blacks are much better and this time my monitor came in a white retail packaging box and not some dell cardboard box equivalent. Also I am please to say that the 165hz works perfectly from the osd menu and I no longer need to unplug my monitor for the refresh rate to stick. Also there was no dings or scratches on the screen/stand. Overall I am much more pleased with this second monitor as I am convinced the first one was returned because of the bad panel uniformity and was then sent to me. Who ever receives this monitor from Dell just make sure to give it a thorough check. If you get a good one im certain you will be more then happy as the colours are truly amazing for a TN panel.


Nicely done. I am very happy and relieved that you went ahead and did this for yourself. Ever since you showed us that photo, I knew something was wrong with it.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Nicely done. I am very happy and relieved that you went ahead and did this for yourself. Ever since you showed us that photo, I knew something was wrong with it.


ya for the s2417dg to shine the gamma, contrast and brightness really needs to be tweaked through the nvcp


----------



## Strikaaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I just purchased 2x S2417DG from Dell last night. They have a special where the 2nd monitor is 50% off which made them $365 shipped each.


Is this deal available to everyone and if so, where?


----------



## valkeriefire

Code:

It was available 2 days ago at dells website. Create an account and put 2 monitors in your cart and check the price. My total was $730 shipped for 2 after tax. Be sure to sign up for Dell rewards and get 5% ($36) toward another purchase within 90 days (good for a mouse or something).

EDIT : it's still working. Works for the 27" model too, actually any 2 monitors. But the discount is probably on the cheaper of the 2.


----------



## Bllacky

Hi,

I got the S2417 last week and I am rather pleased with the display. It's sitting next to my P2415Q and it's looking pretty good.
Out of the box colour accuracy was bad, but the profile provided on the first page really helps. Now the difference between the 2 displays is not that noticeable.

My only issue with the S2417 is that if the computer puts the monitors to sleep, the P2417 doesn't wake up. The only solution is either restart the computer or to unplug the display, wait 10 sec and plug it back it.

I have browsed through this thread but I haven't seen anyone complaining about this issue. Does anyone have any solution to this or experience a similar issue?

Otherwise the display has no dead pixels or artifacts and I keep it at 155 Hz. At 160 Hz I feel it has a bit of graininess and at 165 sometimes there are minor artifacts.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bllacky*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I got the S2417 last week and I am rather pleased with the display. It's sitting next to my P2415Q and it's looking pretty good.
> Out of the box colour accuracy was bad, but the profile provided on the first page really helps. Now the difference between the 2 displays is not that noticeable.
> 
> My only issue with the S2417 is that if the computer puts the monitors to sleep, the P2417 doesn't wake up. The only solution is either restart the computer or to unplug the display, wait 10 sec and plug it back it.
> 
> I have browsed through this thread but I haven't seen anyone complaining about this issue. Does anyone have any solution to this or experience a similar issue?
> 
> Otherwise the display has no dead pixels or artifacts and I keep it at 155 Hz. At 160 Hz I feel it has a bit of graininess and at 165 sometimes there are minor artifacts.


I think that if the S2417DG has more than one type of sleep setting or power-saving setting, then try the other(s). I had the Acer XB241H and the ASUS PG248Q and it was recommended to avoid the setting for an extra deep sleep because it had a risk of having the same problem you're experiencing.


----------



## Bllacky

I don't have Deep Sleep option, only Power Saving On/Off.
I put Power Saving to Off. I'll see how that works out.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bllacky*
> 
> I don't have Deep Sleep option, only Power Saving On/Off.
> I put Power Saving to Off. I'll see how that works out.


Yeah, that could be the setting we're looking for.

To test it faster, configure Windows to turn off the monitor after 1 minute.


----------



## tewl

Has anyone been able to resolve the "Power Savings " problem when turning the overclock mode on? This problem occurs even power savings mode is turned off.


----------



## Bllacky

@TwoCables
Yes, turning power saving off has solved the sleep issue. The display is now properly coming out of sleep.
Thank you.

@tewl What problem exactly ?


----------



## TwoCables

WHOA! Awesome! 

I must confess, I wasn't sure if this would work for the S2417DG.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tewl*
> 
> Has anyone been able to resolve the "Power Savings " problem when turning the overclock mode on? This problem occurs even power savings mode is turned off.


I had this problem with my s2417dg until I purchased a good DP cable as the one that it came with isnt very good at all and it was giving me problems when using the overclock mode....each time I would enable the overclock the monitor would go into sleep or power savings mode for some reason. I then purchased the Accell Display port certified cable and voila problem gone. I can now enable the overclock no problem so i would definitely try that out first.


----------



## ninjurai

Has anybody used this with a console (PS4 or Xbox One)? I know earlier in the thread there was talk about how it looked at 1080p on PC, but didn't see anything mentioned on how 1080p looks on PS4 or Xbox. Strongly considering this as my next monitor. Had a Acer XB271Hu Predator for a week or so, but returned it due to bleeding. I think ~24" @1440p will look lovely.


----------



## valkeriefire

Running my new 2417DG right now. Games are definitely much smoother, but the text size is taking some getting used too. I don't think this monitor will work for my wife due to that, but we'll see.

What scaling are you all running? 100% scaling with 125% in Chrome seems ok so far.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Running my new 2417DG right now. Games are definitely much smoother, but the text size is taking some getting used too. I don't think this monitor will work for my wife due to that, but we'll see.
> 
> What scaling are you all running? 100% scaling with 125% in Chrome seems ok so far.


same here but I got 110% zoom in chrome...I found 125% too big for my liking


----------



## valkeriefire

I took some photos to show the difference between a 24 vs a 27. Sorry but they're the best I can do. The 2 monitors vertically really shows the size difference. Somehow that photo came out horrible. This is the S2417DG vs a U2713Hm which is IPS. You can clearly see the brighter color in the IPS.

Still I'm happy with the 2417 for gaming. The smoothness is quite impressive. I don't think it will work replacing my wife's Cinema Display though. Good news is this monitor is much lighter than the 2713, so I can travel with it easily when necessary.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, G-SYNC is quite awesome.


----------



## ACP84

is anybody noticing any flickering in games? Ive recently noticed flickering in Just Cause 3 with the latest geforce hotfix drivers. Weird thing is it flickers only in 144hz but not when I set it to 120hz. Battlefield 1 seems to run fine so far, havent tried any other games yet.


----------



## emreDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> is anybody noticing any flickering in games? Ive recently noticed flickering in Just Cause 3 with the latest geforce hotfix drivers. Weird thing is it flickers only in 144hz but not when I set it to 120hz. Battlefield 1 seems to run fine so far, havent tried any other games yet.







You mean something like this?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I took some photos to show the difference between a 24 vs a 27. Sorry but they're the best I can do. The 2 monitors vertically really shows the size difference. Somehow that photo came out horrible. This is the S2417DG vs a U2713Hm which is IPS. You can clearly see the brighter color in the IPS.
> 
> Still I'm happy with the 2417 for gaming. The smoothness is quite impressive. I don't think it will work replacing my wife's Cinema Display though. Good news is this monitor is much lighter than the 2713, so I can travel with it easily when necessary.


Are you the difference in brightness isnt due to actual difference in luminance levels and not the panel type? Setting both monitors to the same brightness value with their OSD doesnt always result in equal luminance. Heres my Dell and Asus 4k IPS both set to 120cd/m2 using an i1 display pro.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean something like this?


OMG no not that bad...like I only see the flickering when I move quickly side to side


----------



## emreDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> OMG no not that bad...like I only see the flickering when I move quickly side to side


Can you try disabling G-Sync to see if that solves the issue? I have seen many other videos of this flickering issue and most of them seem to be related to G-Sync. It's like G-Sync enables and disables itself repeatedly within seconds which causes the screen to flicker.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> Can you try disabling G-Sync to see if that solves the issue? I have seen many other videos of this flickering issue and most of them seem to be related to G-Sync. It's like G-Sync enables and disables itself repeatedly within seconds which causes the screen to flicker.


Ya tried that too already...even tried enabling maximum performance and that didnt do it either.....Im thinking maybe it could be the specific part of the game im at in Just Cause 3 because I dont get any flickering on the desktop or battlefield 1 & 4


----------



## Warboy

Did you try the newest drivers? It had in the notes about fixing flickering.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warboy*
> 
> Did you try the newest drivers? It had in the notes about fixing flickering.


So after trying several other games today I can conclude its only Just cause 3 thats doing this in 144hz but not in 120hz....Im guessing its the game engine that cannot properly refresh to that rate since there is no option in the menu.


----------



## hadookaan

I am interesting in this monitor, but do any of you guys know if it supports ULMB?


----------



## valkeriefire

Yes the monitor supports ULMB. See post #1 on page 1 for directions to use it.


----------



## Lionheartat20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> I just received my s2417dg and I cant seem to get the 165hz overclock working.....has anybody with this monitor been able to get that refresh rate? Every time I overclock it on the monitor menu the monitor doesn't connect to my gtx 980ti, it just says its in power saving mode and it has a blank screen. Odd thing is that I need to connect the monitor back to HDMI to get access to reset the factory settings on the monitor just to get the display port signal to work again. This seems really strange to me and im wondering if my monitors board is the problem, maybe I got a lemon?
> 
> Also just to note I used the original dp cable it came with along with another dp 1.2 cable I was using for 3 years with my asus vg248qe monitor.
> 
> Any suggestions guys? I might need to send it back for an exchange.


I have a similar problem! Advice please guys.

Bought this monitor from Scan.co.uk a couple of days ago.

Problems:
1) If I enable Overclocking in the monitor menu, the screen goes blank and unresponsive.
2) If - after pulling cable out and back in, I change monitor menu from 144hz to 150hz or 160hz or 165hz, the monitor goes blank. Until I pull the cable out
3) If I try to force Nvida control panel to display above 144hz using custom resolution (No dropdown box for >144hz) the screen goes blank and unrespnsive.
4) Every time the screen goes blank, it enters "Power Saving Mode" even though this has absolutely been disabled via the monitor menu, so it is in the 'off' position.

Sometimes when the screen goes blank, the computer removes the screen from the list of available monitors. Other times, Nvida control panel detects this 3rd screen and will not let me tick it to 'on'.

I am using the DP cable provided with the monitor. Using a (new) GTX 1080. Both my other monitors work fine as per usual. I have no other DP cables available.

Do I need to return this? Already installed monitor drivers via the internet - Nvida drivers also up to date. The monitor did come in a Dell White box. Should be completely brand new.

Am I missing anything obvious? I'm particularly concerned why it's going unresponsive but also it should never be going into power saving mode - but it does within 5 seconds of the screen going blank.


----------



## emreDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheartat20*
> 
> I have a similar problem! Advice please guys.
> 
> Bought this monitor from Scan.co.uk a couple of days ago.
> 
> Problems:
> 1) If I enable Overclocking in the monitor menu, the screen goes blank and unresponsive.
> 2) If - after pulling cable out and back in, I change monitor menu from 144hz to 150hz or 160hz or 165hz, the monitor goes blank. Until I pull the cable out
> 3) If I try to force Nvida control panel to display above 144hz using custom resolution (No dropdown box for >144hz) the screen goes blank and unrespnsive.
> 4) Every time the screen goes blank, it enters "Power Saving Mode" even though this has absolutely been disabled via the monitor menu, so it is in the 'off' position.
> 
> Sometimes when the screen goes blank, the computer removes the screen from the list of available monitors. Other times, Nvida control panel detects this 3rd screen and will not let me tick it to 'on'.
> 
> I am using the DP cable provided with the monitor. Using a (new) GTX 1080. Both my other monitors work fine as per usual. I have no other DP cables available.
> 
> Do I need to return this? Already installed monitor drivers via the internet - Nvida drivers also up to date. The monitor did come in a Dell White box. Should be completely brand new.
> 
> Am I missing anything obvious? I'm particularly concerned why it's going unresponsive but also it should never be going into power saving mode - but it does within 5 seconds of the screen going blank.


What you need for overclocking is a decent DP cable. Something like this.


----------



## Lionheartat20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> What you need for overclocking is a decent DP cable. Something like this.


Thanks, I bought it via Amazon UK just now







- https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0098HVZBE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It will arrive tomorrow.

Do you really think that's more likely than not to fix it? It cost over £400 - surely they should include a cable that actually works with the monitor?!?

Silly question whilst I'm here - This is one of the most expensive 24" gaming monitors in the UK and one of several reasons why I bought this was for the 165hz over most others which are 144hz. I presumed 165hz would be a standard setting yet it is "Overclocked". Is it absolutely fine to run at 165hz for several years non-stop?


----------



## emreDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheartat20*
> 
> Thanks, I bought it via Amazon UK just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0098HVZBE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> It will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Do you really think that's more likely than not to fix it? It cost over £400 - surely they should include a cable that actually works with the monitor?!?
> 
> Silly question whilst I'm here - This is one of the most expensive 24" gaming monitors in the UK and one of several reasons why I bought this was for the 165hz over most others which are 144hz. I presumed 165hz would be a standard setting yet it is "Overclocked". Is it absolutely fine to run at 165hz for several years non-stop?


Honestly I don't think you'll be able to notice a difference in smoothness when overclocked to 165hz. Besides it is more likely that the image quality will take a hit which is not worth the 21hz overclock imo.


----------



## Lionheartat20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> Honestly I don't think you'll be able to notice a difference in smoothness when overclocked to 165hz. Besides it is more likely that the image quality will take a hit which is not worth the 21hz overclock imo.


You're probably right. Nevertheless I expect to be able to use - or at least get the features to work - that are advertised







I'll update you tomorrow with whether the cable fixed it - thanks.

Furthermore, things seem to be less 'crisp'. Like text is more blurry than on this screen e.g. Steam friends chats & Windows settings text. Although, this website for example, has sharp text. Hmmm.


----------



## ajx

144 hz is fast enough, i wasnt able to see a single difference between 165hz/144hz
Keep 144 hz


----------



## Lionheartat20

The one on the left is this screen. The one on the right is an old monitor. Can you see what I mean by text being worse on the left screenshot? I appreciate it's at a higher resolution, but it just looks odd.



( Bigger image: http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e9/e9aecce0_Blurryness.jpeg )

Maybe it's just the resolution difference?


----------



## ACP84

That cable fixed my problem as well but I left mine at 144hz as my gpu was idling higher clocks just being on desktop at 165hz...common problem for nvidia cards apparently


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheartat20*
> 
> The one on the left is this screen. The one on the right is an old monitor. Can you see what I mean by text being worse on the left screenshot? I appreciate it's at a higher resolution, but it just looks odd.
> 
> 
> 
> ( Bigger image: http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e9/e9aecce0_Blurryness.jpeg )
> 
> Maybe it's just the resolution difference?


After a monitor upgrade, you need to run the Windows Display Color Calibration tool again, and then you also need to reconfigure ClearType. You don't really have to spend anytime in the calibrator, just click your way through it unless you happen to spot something EXTREMELY obviously wrong (but you should be able to just quickly keep clicking Next).

Running through the calibrator will reset color-rated things properly even though you could be like, "um, but I didn't change anything, I just kept clicking Next". I know. lol  You'll likely only see the improvement when opening photos in the Windows Photo Viewer.

Then running ClearType will be helpful as well. Don't just run ClearType though: start with the color calibrator that's built into Windows. A super easy way to access it is, open the Start menu and begin typing "calibrate" and by the time you type "cali", you should have it selected at which point you can just press Enter. If not, then just keep typing until it's selected.

And by the way, Steam uses Internet Explorer. So if you're using a different browser for all of your website viewing, then that is another reason for the difference. I mean as you said, the text on here is sharper than it is in Steam.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheartat20*
> 
> The one on the left is this screen. The one on the right is an old monitor. Can you see what I mean by text being worse on the left screenshot? I appreciate it's at a higher resolution, but it just looks odd.
> 
> 
> 
> ( Bigger image: http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e9/e9aecce0_Blurryness.jpeg )
> 
> Maybe it's just the resolution difference?


That's because Steam doesn't have proper DPI scaling. You're at the mercy of the developers. You can always right click the exe and disable DPI scaling entirely, but it will be very small.


----------



## Lionheartat20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> What you need for overclocking is a decent DP cable. Something like this.


Your cable recommendation worked. Just set up at 165hz. They very nearly received the monitor back from myself - all because they supplied an inadequate cable for their own monitor. Ridiculous. And added another £15 to the monitor price tag.

Thanks although I have a bitter taste in my mouth re: Dell.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> 144 hz is fast enough, i wasnt able to see a single difference between 165hz/144hz
> Keep 144 hz


I've said this before in another thread, it's hard to see a difference A/B testing with 165hz and 144hz. If you use 165hz strictly for a week straight in games, and then go back to 144hz, you see a pretty significant difference in the motion blur. What I do, is just use 144hz on desktop, and force NVCP to use highest refresh rate for 3d stuff. I don't get why anyone wouldn't use 165hz over 144hz for games when you have it and it's even included in the supported g-sync range. It does not degrade colors or image quality.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheartat20*
> 
> Your cable recommendation worked. Just set up at 165hz. They very nearly received the monitor back from myself - all because they supplied an inadequate cable for their own monitor. Ridiculous. And added another £15 to the monitor price tag.
> 
> Thanks although I have a bitter taste in my mouth re: Dell.


It might be possible that they don't know that they can't just include ANY DisplayPort cable with this monitor because clearly, the cable needs to be tested first. That way, they can have a rule where they don't allow the warehouse to just put any crappy generic DP cable in the box but instead they only allow certain ones that are tested and known to work.

I'm not saying I think they need to test each and every single cable, but I'm saying that they need to figure out which brand/models of DP cables work and only allow those to be included while avoiding the rest - especially the apparent generic and cheapest junk they can find.


----------



## KGPrime

Well, they certainly will only put the cheapest junk cable they can find. Not surprising.








But since the monitor is 144Hz native, and 165hz "with overclock", and not truly officially supported, then they really only have to include one that goes to 144Hz. I'm sure that is probably their logic.
I'm not defending it one way or another. It is just what it is. I would imagine in their minds they would prefer you didn't overclock it so the possibility of damage is reduced (in their minds) and they don't have to repair or replace them,
so they aren't going to give it to you easily. I would even imagine if you called service and said, my monitor doesn't overclock to 165Hz they would say it's not guaranteed and or if you sent it in, they would use a similar type supplied cable and as long as it runs at 144Hz it would pass as working as intended.

As per the manual:

Overclock
Allows you to operate the monitor at a higher refresh rate than
specified by the panel specification.

NOTE:
This function is only available when using DP (DisplayPort)
input.

NOTE:
Overclocking may cause screen flickering. To reduce such
effects, try to setting a lower refresh rate in the
Overclock Refresh Rate menu.

Overclock Refresh Rate

The function increases your displays refresh rate.
Use or to adjust the frequency in 5 Hz increments, from 150
to 165 Hz.

After you specify the refresh rate, the following message appears to
guide you through the process:

NOTE:
This function is only available when
Overclock is enabled.

NOTE:
Overclocking may cause screen flickering. To reduce such
effects, try to setting a lower refresh rate


----------



## kevininsimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's supposed to be appealing to gamers.


Never quite understood that. I like video games just as much as the next guy but all this noise in the background with all these nonsense designs is just plain ugly. Of course, that's just my opinion lol.

Just picked up the S2417DG. First 1440p and 144hz monitor and I must say, sitting at my computer is twice as joyful than it used to be. Loving this monitor so much! Only took me two months of going back and forth as to sticking with 1080p or going up to 1440p.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi*
> 
> Never quite understood that. I like video games just as much as the next guy but all this noise in the background with all these nonsense designs is just plain ugly. Of course, that's just my opinion lol.
> 
> Just picked up the 24'' model. First 1440p and 144hz monitor and I must say, sitting at my computer is twice as joyful than it used to be. Loving this monitor so much! Only took me two months of going back and forth as to sticking with 1080p or going up to 1440p.


Yeah, appealing to the majority. Most people who want a monitor like the Predator are younger gamers. Y'know?


----------



## kevininsimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, appealing to the majority. Most people who want a monitor like the Predator are younger gamers. Y'know?


Maybe it'll die out along with this RGB craze some day?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi*
> 
> Maybe it'll die out along with this RGB craze some day?


Exactly. Give me a nice clean classy sophisticated look any day and I'll be super happy. I don't need an aggressive look or pretty LED lights. I admit though that when I was younger, I cared far more about this sort of thing. So, I guess these kinds of things will always need to exist for the younger people. I'm going to be 38 in April.


----------



## KGPrime

I don't mind sci fi looking stuff at all, always have loved it as long as it's done well and i'm 46. I'll always like pointy guitars, sports cars, space ships ect. Not so much that ricey game look. But like the Acer Predator stand for instance is classy enough and still edgy. And it reminds me of these old Dells which i think they should have never changed this stand design at all. In fact i'd like to pick up a broken or used one and swap out the stand on whatever monitor i end up getting.


Love also the current Benq graphics series. They look really classy but still a little edgy.
Really in the end as far as the looks of a monitor it's always dark enough in my room i can't even see the bezel of my monitor anyway let alone the stand so it really doesn't matter what it looks like.


----------



## Pereb

Tom's Hardware just released a review of the monitor.

Most notably, they found out that reducing contrast from 75 to 68 mostly fixes the high gamma. Could anyone test this?

Aside from that it looks excellent aside from the slightly low contrast ratio. Pretty interesting!


----------



## nakatomi

I just wanted to chime in to say thank you for all the replies in this thread. It helped me in making my decision to pick this monitor up today.

I just wanted to heads up anyone looking to purchase this monitor from Dell directly that now's a great time. Amazon just dropped the price from $429 from yesterday to $399 today for this monitor and Dell will match their price. Dell has it for $449 at the moment. I got free 2 day shipping being a rewards member so I got this (with tax) for $423.99 shipped. The lowest I have seen this monitor directly from Dell was $409 during their back to school sale so this is the best price I've personally seen. Just chat a Dell rep and they'll price match this for you if you're purchasing directly from Dell. If not Amazon's price for $399 is a great deal too.

Once I get this monitor set up and running I'll come back with my thoughts. I'm pretty excited as this is my first G-Sync display. Thank you!


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pereb*
> 
> Tom's Hardware just released a review of the monitor.


"The S2417DG is also one of the only monitors we've reviewed *that doesn't need its overdrive feature*. Many monitors force you *to turn that off to prevent ghosting*, but in the Dell's case, it just doesn't need more help to maintain motion resolution. *There is so little processing lag here that motion blur is almost completely eliminated*. To say we're impressed with its gaming performance is a vast understatement." - from review.
Can somebody explain what this mean? Isn't that full bull****?


----------



## wardexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakatomi*
> 
> I just wanted to chime in to say thank you for all the replies in this thread. It helped me in making my decision to pick this monitor up today.
> 
> I just wanted to heads up anyone looking to purchase this monitor from Dell directly that now's a great time. Amazon just dropped the price from $429 from yesterday to $399 today for this monitor and Dell will match their price. Dell has it for $449 at the moment. I got free 2 day shipping being a rewards member so I got this (with tax) for $423.99 shipped. The lowest I have seen this monitor directly from Dell was $409 during their back to school sale so this is the best price I've personally seen. Just chat a Dell rep and they'll price match this for you if you're purchasing directly from Dell. If not Amazon's price for $399 is a great deal too.
> 
> Once I get this monitor set up and running I'll come back with my thoughts. I'm pretty excited as this is my first G-Sync display. Thank you!


Hi i am from India and am planning to order and get this shipped. But i need the box dimensions to calculate the shipping cost.
Since you have recently purchased this beauty, can you please share some pictures of the BOX and also help me with the box dimensions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nakatomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wardexter*
> 
> Hi i am from India and am planning to order and get this shipped. But i need the box dimensions to calculate the shipping cost.
> Since you have recently purchased this beauty, can you please share some pictures of the BOX and also help me with the box dimensions?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I certainly can post the box dimensions and take some photos of it once I receive the monitor on Wednesday.


----------



## wardexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakatomi*
> 
> I certainly can post the box dimensions and take some photos of it once I receive the monitor on Wednesday.


Thanks buddy








Will wait for the pictures and box dimensions

Btw I am still confused between this Dell model and the Asus PG248q which is currently on sale for $350 on Best Buy
Can you or anyone suggest me which one would be a better option to go for?


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wardexter*
> 
> Hi i am from India and am planning to order and get this shipped. But i need the box dimensions to calculate the shipping cost.
> Since you have recently purchased this beauty, can you please share some pictures of the BOX and also help me with the box dimensions?
> 
> Thanks in advance


62.67 x 39.45 x 18.9 cm
8.75 kg
http://static.nix.ru/autocatalog/lcd_dell/280201_2248_draft.jpg


----------



## wardexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> 62.67 x 39.45 x 18.9 cm
> 8.75 kg
> http://static.nix.ru/autocatalog/lcd_dell/280201_2248_draft.jpg


Wow. Thanks a lot for the quick reply buddy.
I guess i will go for this model now that i know this fits my requirement








Thanks once again


----------



## Darclite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> "The S2417DG is also one of the only monitors we've reviewed *that doesn't need its overdrive feature*. Many monitors force you *to turn that off to prevent ghosting*, but in the Dell's case, it just doesn't need more help to maintain motion resolution. *There is so little processing lag here that motion blur is almost completely eliminated*. To say we're impressed with its gaming performance is a vast understatement." - from review.
> Can somebody explain what this mean? Isn't that full bull****?


On the s2417dg overdrive is ALWAYS on by default. In the review they are talking as though the 'normal' setting is overdrive off - which it isn't.

Some monitors standard overdrive settings aren't great so you have to either deal with ghosting on one option or overshoot on another. The default 'normal' implementation on the dell is so good that you don't need to put it on the 'fast' setting at all.

Had this monitor for a week now after reading reviews on reddit and on here and taking the plunge. It's absolutely superb, no regrets, dead pixels or bleed.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darclite*
> 
> On the s2417dg overdrive is ALWAYS on by default.


If overdrive exist on monitor then 99% of monitors has overdrive NOT OFF by default, isn't it?


----------



## TwoCables

The review is saying that, during their review process, they turned it off and found out that the monitor doesn't need it to be on.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darclite*
> 
> On the s2417dg overdrive is ALWAYS on by default. In the review they are talking as though the 'normal' setting is overdrive off - which it isn't.
> 
> Some monitors standard overdrive settings aren't great so you have to either deal with ghosting on one option or overshoot on another. *The default 'normal' implementation on the dell is so good that you don't need to put it on the 'fast' setting at all.*
> 
> Had this monitor for a week now after reading reviews on reddit and on here and taking the plunge. It's absolutely superb, no regrets, dead pixels or bleed.


That's mostly the case on most monitors, never set on fast setting, otherwise you will get ghosting/visible artefact
I am still wondering if 1440p on 24 inches is usable


----------



## Darclite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> That's mostly the case on most monitors, never set on fast setting, otherwise you will get ghosting/visible artefact
> I am still wondering if 1440p on 24 inches is usable


It's very useable, I have it set in the same position as my old 1080p 24" as I sit quite close and although it's the same size physically, it tricks your brain into thinking it's bigger due to the resolution difference. I've got it set to default scaling on windows 7 and it's just right at my viewing distance, no need to increase scaling or bring the monitor closer to me.

The colours are fantastic, using the custom ICC profile on page one and the colour/contrast tweaks from the Tom's Hardware. It's better than my 2007 dell IPS anyway!

Titanfall 2 on max everything is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> That's mostly the case on most monitors, never set on fast setting, otherwise you will get ghosting/visible artefact
> I am still wondering if 1440p on 24 inches is usable


In regards to usability, i dont believe 1440p at 24" will be a problem. I currently have two 1440p 25" Dells U2515h and that works very well. It depends on how close you sit to your monitor. I sit around 50 cm away, have Windows scaling to 100% (normal) and have no issues with reading text.

edit: i am exchaning one of the U2515h's for the S2417dg though. I just need more frames!


----------



## ajx

Thanks but i am from further distance, 70cm-80cm, huge desktop








But i can reduce distance as well
I might be tempted to buy it


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darclite*
> 
> It's very useable, I have it set in the same position as my old 1080p 24" as I sit quite close and although it's the same size physically, it tricks your brain into thinking it's bigger due to the resolution difference. I've got it set to default scaling on windows 7 and it's just right at my viewing distance, no need to increase scaling or bring the monitor closer to me.
> 
> The colours are fantastic, using the custom ICC profile on page one and the colour/contrast tweaks from the Tom's Hardware. It's better than my 2007 dell IPS anyway!
> 
> Titanfall 2 on max everything is absolutely gorgeous.


How is the gamma with Tom's settings without any ICC profiles? Since many games ignore the color profiles, what matters is the performance without it. The 2716DG basically made night look like day in games.


----------



## hoyhey

$399 on amazon now. I bought used one at 398 earlier this month


----------



## gene-z

If you're worried about the gamma and colors, it's really not that big of a deal. My XL2411Z had a deeper contrast, but the Dell still looks far better than it due to the screen coating. The BenQ looks flat, dull, and grainy in comparison. The coating on the Dell is almost like a semi-glossy mixed with matte and it gives the colors a bit of pop, especially during the day or if you have a properly lit room, as proper room lighting can give a better perceived contrast.

And besides the fact, I always ran my BenQ on the middle gamma setting (Gamma 3 of 5), which wasn't that deep for contrast. The darkest gamma settings just introduced crush to certain colors and you lose detail and make things hard to see. In darker games it was nearly impossible to see dark areas properly. The only way to combat it was to jack up the brightness to something crazy like 50% and I like running low brightness for eye comfort.


----------



## Malinkadink

Ordered another one of these, i had one a month or so back when they first launched and bought directly from Dell but sent it back because of a dead pixel around the center and my lower bezel was coming loose in the lower right, like the glue just couldn't hold it to the frame, but i was overall impressed with the monitor and for $428 i couldn't pass it up. I'll miss my glossy XB240H, but i can probably flip it for $300 considering 1080p 144hz gsync monitors are mostly going for $350+ which makes the Dell an even better deal for the 1440p and better panel in general.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I'll miss my glossy XB240H...


Glossy? The screen? Did you mod it?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Glossy? The screen? Did you mod it?


Yep, removed the matte coating and plasti-dipped the glossy bezel and stand a matte black for better perceived blacks and have it calibrated to BT.1886, its really as good as an 1080p 144hz monitor can look.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> ...My XL2411Z...


Which monitor (S2417DG or XL2411Z) is better in overdrive? Is it obviously noticeable?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Which monitor (S2417DG or XL2411Z) is better in overdrive? Is it obviously noticeable?


The dell is far superior, as there is zero ghosting. My BenQ has pretty bad ghosting, especially for dark areas, you can see a blueish trail when fast panning. The only way to fix it on the BenQ is to disable the AMA, but then you get a more blurry image. You can tone it down a little on the 24" models doing a tweak, but it's a pain in the ass and not worth the effort, as you have to do it every time you launch a game, or alt+tab.

The BenQ image does look a tad sharper in motion, but it's not worth the trade-off for the aggressive trailing. I think the way Dell hides this that most don't notice, is that overddrive is slightly blurry and very weak at it's default state. It looks slightly better than BenQ ama off. If you turn the Dell on high, you can get the sharper image to match the BenQ, but then you get ghosting, but it's not as severe as BenQ. The dell on high has 1 trail, and it's tiny in comparison to the BenQ, which looks like it's almost 25% trail size, the dell is like 10% trail size.

But hey, at least Dell gives you the option through a simple menu toggle to pick what you'd prefer. A sharper image with a bit of ghosting, or no ghosting and a slightly blurry image. BenQ just gives you the option between blurry image, or crazy ghosting. They could easily update it with a new firmware to include the tweak, but they're too busy selling $700 TN panels that still don't fix their ghosting issues. Even with the tweak though, the Dell still looks better with AMA on high

This is the BenQ AMA on normal (stock settings), the little tweak floating around removes the 3rd trail. Focus in the middle of the picture, as the gamma shift hides trails towards the bottom and intensifies them towards the top:


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> The dell is far superior, as there is zero ghosting...


Thank you! Will compare soon PG248Q vs S2417DG with high speed camera.


----------



## ajx

Amazon EU seems to have stock pretty soon, i ordered from .de, cheapest one from uk, also available soon on .it
Price within EU market seems to be sightly too expensive, 530/550€


----------



## emreDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Amazon EU seems to have stock pretty soon, i ordered from .de, cheapest one from uk, also available soon on .it
> Price within EU market seems to be sightly too expensive, 530/550€


Amazon.de has it in stock now. Will be ordering one soon. How is the packaging of this monitor in terms of durability? I'm asking this because it will travel at least 3.000 KM


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Amazon EU seems to have stock pretty soon, i ordered from .de, cheapest one from uk, also available soon on .it
> Price within EU market seems to be sightly too expensive, 530/550€


why not this shop? https://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90666615/dell-s2417dg.asp


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> Amazon.de has it in stock now. Will be ordering one soon. How is the packaging of this monitor in terms of durability? I'm asking this because it will travel at least 3.000 KM


I dont know, i think we will have normal packaging where you can clearly see what it contains


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> why not this shop? https://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90666615/dell-s2417dg.asp


Amazon has a great customer support and one of best return politics, i d rather paying extra and buy on Amazon, i wont have to deal with monitor issues (dust, dead pixel, backlight bleed...)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I dont know, i think we will have normal packaging where you can clearly see what it contains


He's asking if the packaging is good enough to protect the monitor from damage during the extra long journey where the chances of damage are FAR greater.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> Amazon.de has it in stock now. Will be ordering one soon. How is the packaging of this monitor in terms of durability? I'm asking this because it will travel at least 3.000 KM


It's just all cardboard, with a thin strip of foam around the bezel where the monitor lays. I've had about 6 monitors from Dell and they're all very similar packaging. It's sufficient.


----------



## AstralReaper

Bought one of these for competitive gaming. Supposed to arrive tomorrow. Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## cjwally

Well this sucks. I finally received the monitor today after ordering on Nov 7.
First issue I noticed was the seal on the box was cut so not sure if I should exchange based on that... either way unpacked and hooked up the monitor via DP on my Gtx970 and booted up the computer. The monitor says that it is in power saving mode and doesn't display anything. I can't even get into the menu and my only options are input between hdmi or dp.

Any ideas??

Update: NM, the monitor decided to turn on now.
Update2: Noticed the sceen flickering a bit and jiggled the DP cable on monitor and seems semi-loose and when barely touch the cable, the monitor goes into sleep mode again... Is it a faulty cable possibly?


----------



## jonjj7

Has anyone experienced this issue? I will randomly get a flicker to a black screen on this monitor when running at 144hz. It will happen a couple times a day and lasts a half second or so. It's distracting. I'm using a 10 foot DisplayPort cable from Monoprice. I am also using a 60hz Dell U2412m as my secondary display; it's also connected via DisplayPort. Do you guys think this black screen flicker is caused by the DisplayPort cable? I'm thinking of ordering a different 10 foot cable on Amazon. But not sure if there is anything else to try.


----------



## emreDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I dont know, i think we will have normal packaging where you can clearly see what it contains












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> It's just all cardboard, with a thin strip of foam around the bezel where the monitor lays. I've had about 6 monitors from Dell and they're all very similar packaging. It's sufficient.


Thanks for the feedback.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonjj7*
> 
> Has anyone experienced this issue? I will randomly get a flicker to a black screen on this monitor when running at 144hz. It will happen a couple times a day and lasts a half second or so. It's distracting. I'm using a 10 foot DisplayPort cable from Monoprice. I am also using a 60hz Dell U2412m as my secondary display; it's also connected via DisplayPort. Do you guys think this black screen flicker is caused by the DisplayPort cable? I'm thinking of ordering a different 10 foot cable on Amazon. But not sure if there is anything else to try.


You can try Accell. And btw, do you really need that long cable? According to Acer, the recommended max. cable length for resolutions higher than 1080p is 2 metres. (See here)


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonjj7*
> 
> Has anyone experienced this issue? I will randomly get a flicker to a black screen on this monitor when running at 144hz. It will happen a couple times a day and lasts a half second or so. It's distracting. I'm using a 10 foot DisplayPort cable from Monoprice. I am also using a 60hz Dell U2412m as my secondary display; it's also connected via DisplayPort. Do you guys think this black screen flicker is caused by the DisplayPort cable? I'm thinking of ordering a different 10 foot cable on Amazon. But not sure if there is anything else to try.


Definitely try the Accell display port cable....I couldnt get 165hz to work until I purchased this cable.


----------



## jonjj7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> You can try Accell. And btw, do you really need that long cable? According to Acer, the recommended max. cable length for resolutions higher than 1080p is 2 metres. (See here)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> Definitely try the Accell display port cable....I couldnt get 165hz to work until I purchased this cable.


Thanks guys. I will try the Accell cable. That is what I was planning on buying. With the way my desk is setup I need the 10 foot cable. I guess if I still have issues after trying the Accell 10 foot cable I will try 6 foot and move my case up on the desk.


----------



## jeffreysousa

Hi all,

I just received my S2417DG and my initial impressions are very positive. I love the physical profile of the monitor: slim bezels, matte black plastic casing, clean lines. I also really like how adjustable the monitor height is. No more placing my monitor on an Oxford Dictionary to meet my eye level! I actually have a large TV mounted on the wall directly behind my desk, so it's wonderful to be able to slide the S2417DG up and down with ease. I rise it up to my eye level when web browsing (I'm a tall guy), and I lower it when I want to see past my monitor and watch the TV mounted behind. Brilliant. 1440p on 24" is absolutely the sweet spot. Tons of desktop real estate, everything nice and sharp. I weirdly like that the text appears slightly jagged (as in, non Retina)...it reminds me that I'm using a computer, not an iPad!

I was very worried about the TN panel, well, sucking. I do color correction for a living, and while I don't intend to critically judge color on the S2417DG, I will use the S2417DG to host my software interface while grading on the TV (LG OLED) mounted on my wall.

That said, I really like how the S2417DG looks from an overall color, contrast, and brightness perspective. Things just look nice. I don't wish I had IPS. In fact, I have an old iMac that I placed side-by-side with the S2417DG, and using the NVIDIA control panel and some minor OSD adjustments, I was able to more or less match the vibrancy, contrast, and white balance of the iMac. I put the Sierra official desktop wallpaper on the S2417DG, and I got those mountains looking very similar to my (trained) eye, preverving details in the shadowy area.

FYI, in the Nvidia settings all I did was drop the Gamma to .6. No changes to brightness and contrast. And I DROPPED the digital vibrancy to 40%. Because lowering gamma increases perceived saturation...had to compensate by lowering vibrancy. In the OSD, my contrast is set to 68 percent. Brightness...well, I ride it up and down depending on how bright my room is. Right now the sun is hitting my monitor directly so it's up at 100% and actually the S2417DG looks amazing right now...still plenty of contrast and saturation despite the hard, direct light hitting it. No glare. Fun.

These are my Custom Color RGB settings, but probably this varies panel to panel. I set these values while I had web pages that were mostly white open on both my iMac and the S2417DG. I tweaked until the white looked the same on both.

R: 95
G: 100
B: 95

But! One thing that stinks is there's no way to adjust the brightness of the S2417DG without annoying digging in the OSD menu. My desk sits near a window which gets lots of sunlight, and that light changes throughout the day. On my iMac, I barely noticed this, since the ambient sensor and adaptive brightness seemingly accounted for it. I was a little surprised that the S2417DG doesn't have this feature as a monitor in 2016. I would assume since adaptive brightness is standard on phones, iPads, iMacs, etc.., that PC monitors would have this as well.

So I'm OK manually riding the brightness of the S2417DG all day, I guess, but I really wish I could at least do this with keyboard shortcuts, and if I can't do that, some kind of desktop software.

Because if I'm digging into the OSD menus ALL DAY futzing with the brightness of this monitor on an hourly basis, I think I will go insane.

Anyone have any recommendations for solid Windows 10 software that will slave the OSD of the S2417DG, allowing me to control the brightness with software? Maybe even a way to map that software brightness slider up and down input to the F1 and F2 keys (brightness) on my Apple Keyboard?

How do others cope with changing environmental brightness?

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for solid Windows 10 software that will slave the OSD of the S2417DG, allowing me to control the brightness with software? Maybe even a way to map that software brightness slider up and down input to the F1 and F2 keys (brightness) on my Apple Keyboard?


Not sure if it will work but maybe try ScreenBright or EnTech Mcontrol to adjust the monitor OSD brightness via software.
They support commandline arguments too so it might be possible to map a batch command to a customizable keyboard key.


----------



## jeffreysousa

Thanks so much. I'll try those out.

Another dumb question...does the S2417DG have speakers??? I thought no, but on the tomshardware review, it says:

"The tiny speakers are hidden back there as well, and though polite, will suffice for quiet gaming or other tasks."

In any case...looks like there are speaker-like grills on the bottom of the panel on either side. Maybe those are just for extra cooling though...

I can get audio through the S2417DG's headphone jack, but no speaker audio. Even with NVIDIA recognizing the S2417DG as a digital audio output device through the NVIDIA panel, and with Windows Sound panel showing a meter playing on "Dell S2417DG-8"

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> FYI, in the Nvidia settings all I did was drop the Gamma to .6.


So I guess this confirms the monitor does not have acceptably dark gamma, even when lowering the contrast to 68.

Tom's hardware unit did not reflect reality, if the gamma was 2.3 and rest are still like the 2716DG, at 1.9 or brighter, requiring lowering gamma in NCP.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> So I guess this confirms the monitor does not have acceptably dark gamma, even when lowering the contrast to 68.
> 
> Tom's hardware unit did not reflect reality, if the gamma was 2.3 and rest are still like the 2716DG, at 1.9 or brighter, requiring lowering gamma in NCP.


The gamma and contrast are more than adequate for this monitor. If you want a deeper contrast, use the calibrated profile provided in the first post of the thread, and it doesn't require any further tweaks. If you want a lighter contrast/gamma to see dark areas better in games, use the default profile installed with the dell drivers.

I also don't get how quoting some random post and saying something is confirmed. Toms hardware is using a calibrated profile, so unless you have that specific profile, you're just going to see the default profile with whatever tweak you're on about.

Here is a closeup of some color of how mine looks if I use the calibrated profile from the OP, with no NVCP tweak, osd 20% bright/65% contrast:



Not the best, but far from as bad as everyone is on about. My BenQ has better contrast and I still prefer Dell due to the coating and sharpness.


----------



## Borak8

So I have this monitor for 2 weeks and in the past few days I started to notice something.

At specific actions (opening chat window etc.) or at random times during gameplay, the screen starts to look more pixelated, as the pixels are divided by vertical thin black lines. I read about pixel inversion on the S2716DG, and from the description it looks like it. I tried the tests here and on the tests 4a and 4b I see horizontal lines, that are not visible on my secondary Dell U2414H, but look totally different than what I'm experiencing in the games. Does anyone else have this problem?

The funny thing is, I didn't notice any of this before monday, when I switched my GTX 970 for new 1070.

Edit: So out of curiosity, I tried to disable G-SYNC and the issue seem to be no longer present. But that kind of defeats the purpose of the monitor.


----------



## emreDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borak8*
> 
> So I have this monitor for 2 weeks and in the past few days I started to notice something.
> 
> At specific actions (opening chat window etc.) or at random times during gameplay, the screen starts to look more pixelated, as the pixels are divided by vertical thin black lines. I read about pixel inversion on the S2716DG, and from the description it looks like it. I tried the tests here and on the tests 4a and 4b I see horizontal lines, that are not visible on my secondary Dell U2414H, but look totally different than what I'm experiencing in the games. Does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> The funny thing is, I didn't notice any of this before monday, when I switched my GTX 970 for new 1070.
> 
> Edit: So out of curiosity, I tried to disable G-SYNC and the issue seem to be no longer present. But that kind of defeats the purpose of the monitor.


This was an issue related to G-Sync, which was later fixed with a firmware update. Shouldn't this monitor have the most up-to-date firmware without the said issue, given it came out in August?


----------



## Borak8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreDZ*
> 
> This was an issue related to G-Sync, which was later fixed with a firmware update. Shouldn't this monitor have the most up-to-date firmware without the said issue, given it came out in August?


Well, the box says that it was manufactured in September.


----------



## KGPrime

If you talking about this. Yes it's pixel inversion. You just happened to finally notice it.

The gsync thing was with _horizontal_ lines.

Can you test it in more configurations though for this panel? Like different refresh rates and overdrive settings ect? Gsync should have nothing to do with it, even though you think it stopped without i believe it's entirely unrelated.
The above image isn't even a gsync panel.

This started really showing up with 144Hz Tn panels and it's basically likely just a side effect of pushing the panels to those levels.

Can you confirm if you notice it as much at like 120Hz though? Probably really have to look for it as it took you so long to notice in the first place.


----------



## cjwally

The displayport cable included with this monitor is trash. If I barely touch the cable the screen flickers until I position the cable just right. If you are experiencing flickering, buy a new cable. Just purchased the Accell cable off of Amazon but still bummed that I had to buy a cable when a working cable should have be provided with the monitor









On a positive note, I am loving the 24" 1440p screen and I am so glad that I didn't pull the trigger on the 27" model.... Perfect size and as mentioned above the higher resolution plays tricks with my mind as it seems like this 24" 1440p monitor is larger than my 24" 1080p monitor.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjwally*
> 
> The displayport cable included with this monitor is trash. If I barely touch the cable the screen flickers until I position the cable just right. If you are experiencing flickering, buy a new cable. Just purchased the Accell cable off of Amazon but still bummed that I had to buy a cable when a working cable should have be provided with the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a positive note, I am loving the 24" 1440p screen and I am so glad that I didn't pull the trigger on the 27" model.... Perfect size and as mentioned above the higher resolution plays tricks with my mind as it seems like this 24" 1440p monitor is larger than my 24" 1080p monitor.


What refresh rate are you running on desktop? 144 or 165?


----------



## Borak8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> If you talking about this. Yes it's pixel inversion. You just happened to finally notice it.
> 
> The gsync thing was with _horizontal_ lines.
> 
> Can you test it in more configurations though for this panel? Like different refresh rates and overdrive settings ect? Gsync should have nothing to do with it, even though you think it stopped without i believe it's entirely unrelated.
> The above image isn't even a gsync panel.
> 
> This started really showing up with 144Hz Tn panels and it's basically likely just a side effect of pushing the panels to those levels.
> 
> Can you confirm if you notice it as much at like 120Hz though? Probably really have to look for it as it took you so long to notice in the first place.


So I tried different refresh rates, and it's more noticeable with lower refresh rates. At 165 or 144 Hz I don't even see it although it's probably there, at 120 I see it a bit and at 60 it's easiest to see. And that makes sense, because with G-Sync on, I notice it only in menus, which are capped at 60 fps or in games like Forza Horizon 3, which run at around 60 - 80 fps.


----------



## ruimfine

Just got the monitor. Cable comes with monitor allows 165Hz overclock for me without any problems.

Cable looks like this


No dead/stuck pixels.
Revision A00
Manufactured date: August 2016

Experience with monitor 30 minutes


----------



## cjwally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> What refresh rate are you running on desktop? 144 or 165?


I am running 144hz on desktop. The included DP cable wouldn't even allow me to run the monitor at 165hz.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjwally*
> 
> I am running 144hz on desktop. The included DP cable wouldn't even allow me to run the monitor at 165hz.


What is your videocard?


----------



## Darclite

The cable that came with mine, bundled as above works fine for me at 165hz. I'm running an evga 1070 with zero issues.


----------



## emreDZ

Well I guess panel lottery isn't the only issue here, since there seems to be cable lottery as well


----------



## sludgebelcher




----------



## cjwally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> What is your videocard?


GTX 970


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjwally*
> 
> GTX 970


I have GTX 950... oddly


----------



## gene-z

Mine works fine at 165hz with the cable it came with on my 1060.


----------



## Malinkadink

Got mine this morning, found two dead pixels in the top right, another in the top left, and one towards the bottom left, for a total of 4 defective pixels. Can't say i'm not disappointed.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Got mine this morning, found two dead pixels in the top right, another in the top left, and one towards the bottom left, for a total of 4 defective pixels. Can't say i'm not disappointed.


Bummer. What's your opinion on the matte coating?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Bummer. What's your opinion on the matte coating?


Well i already sent it back, and i didn't really give much notice to the matte coating, it wasn't harsh, it wasn't semi-glossy, but its definitely a light matte coating. I still prefer the glossy of my xb240h. I think so long as i can still do it i will dematte any and every matte monitor i get, gloss is just that much better. Reflections are not an issue for me, especially when using a bias light.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Well i already sent it back, and i didn't really give much notice to the matte coating, it wasn't harsh, it wasn't semi-glossy, but its definitely a light matte coating. I still prefer the glossy of my xb240h. I think so long as i can still do it i will dematte any and every matte monitor i get, gloss is just that much better. Reflections are not an issue for me, especially when using a bias light.


Same.
So did you use the water method? I had seen someone who had said they have de-matted a lot of monitors say not to attempt it on the Acers and Asus monitors as the glue was stronger or whatever and when he tried it as he had done many times successfully before that it pulled off the polariser. Made me kind of skeptical. However, since just about everything is moving to water based anymore i would think whatever adhesives they are using are water based these days.
Did you post a thread when you did it? Always interested to see them.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Same.
> So did you use the water method? I had seen someone who had said they have de-matted a lot of monitors say not to attempt it on the Acers and Asus monitors as the glue was stronger or whatever and when he tried it as he had done many times successfully before that it pulled off the polariser. Made me kind of skeptical. However, since just about everything is moving to water based anymore i would think whatever adhesives they are using are water based these days.
> Did you post a thread when you did it? Always interested to see them.


I didn't post a thread, not that i recall, i definitely did make a post. Actually now that i think about it i definitely made a thread for the VG248QE. The Asus was very easy to do, i had one of the earlier manufactured ones where they were using a weaker adhesive so it peeled off very easily after letting it soak for 6 hours. When i did this Acer i actually ended up cracking the panel during disassembly, made some mistake i forget what it specifically. Anyways due to the ruined panel i had to find a used and abused vg248qe which i did for $130 and salvaged its panel. It was from 2015 nov and when i went to remove its coating it definitely was much harder to peel off than when i did the VG248QE the first time.

Still i managed to do it and it turned out great. Cleaning it is rather annoying, if you take a moist cloth to it to it you just end up smearing the very thin layer of adhesive which isn't visible otherwise, I'm not sure how much rubbing it would take to clean all of that off so i stick to wiping off any dust or debris with a dry microfiber cloth. The polarizer scratches super easily even with a microfiber cloth, but they're the thinnest scratches ever so you'll never see them with the monitor on, or off even unless you put a flashlight to it, so its nothing to worry about.

EDIT: I just took some googone to the one corner where i had smearing and it actually worked wonders, as it should, seeing as how it specializes in dealing with sticky substances







I guess that would mean if you ever wanted to give a polarizer exposed monitor a good cleaning you'd have to rub off all the leftover residue


----------



## Ickz

Got this monitor yesterday. Loving the ppi on it. Not loving the lack of gamma controls. Even modifying the gamma via nvidia cp or windows calibration thing still gives horrible results at http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php which is what I've always used. Not a fan of using color profiles since in the past there has been issues with games not using applying them while in fullscreen mode (I realize you can use fullscreen windowed, but there's sometimes issues with multiple monitor setups when running videos/stream software on a secondary monitor which causes stuttering ingame on main monitor). Maybe that isn't an issue anymore with newer games/os's - the games I've tried so far seem to use the nvidia color settings at least.

As a longtime user of single midrange nvidia gpus (x60ti/x70), I still prefer the higher framerates of 1080p. 1440p definitely looks nice, though.

Any suggestions on what 800dpi @ 1080p would be for 1440p? Been using 1100 dpi and it feels close.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Got this monitor yesterday. Loving the ppi on it. Not loving the lack of gamma controls. Even modifying the gamma via nvidia cp or windows calibration thing still gives horrible results at http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php which is what I've always used. Not a fan of using color profiles since in the past there has been issues with games not using applying them while in fullscreen mode (I realize you can use fullscreen windowed, but there's sometimes issues with multiple monitor setups when running videos/stream software on a secondary monitor which causes stuttering ingame on main monitor). Maybe that isn't an issue anymore with newer games/os's - the games I've tried so far seem to use the nvidia color settings at least.
> 
> As a longtime user of single midrange nvidia gpus (x60ti/x70), I still prefer the higher framerates of 1080p. 1440p definitely looks nice, though.
> 
> Any suggestions on what 800dpi @ 1080p would be for 1440p? Been using 1100 dpi and it feels close.


DPI of 1066 would get you 1:1 compared to 800 dpi @ 1080p

1080/800 = 1.35

1440/1066 = 1.3508


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Got this monitor yesterday. Not a fan of using color profiles since in the past there has been issues with games not using applying them while in fullscreen mode (I realize you can use fullscreen windowed, but there's sometimes issues with multiple monitor setups when running videos/stream software on a secondary monitor which causes stuttering ingame on main monitor).


Like it or not, your monitor will default to using a color profile. Saying you don't like using them doesn't make sense, as nearly every monitor uses them by default. You're probably defaulted to the stock dell icc profile right now, or worse, the stock windows icc profile.

And as for games not respecting color profiles, there isn't much you can do. Certain developers do it on purpose to set the atmosphere of the game with color correction overlays. You can try this, but it doesn't work in all games.


----------



## nakatomi

Ok so I got my monitor this week and so far have been loving it. Everything has worked thus far. I got a revision A00 and the only issue I'm noticing is slight light bleed. I'm debating about returning it or just keeping it since it doesn't seem to be terrible. Just curious on your guys opinions here. Thanks.


----------



## xg4m3

Since Samsung failed with their C24fg70 I'm thinking of getting this or back LG 24GM77.

What would you recommend? It has been asked and im going through the topic, but how is the 1080p on this monitor?

I have 970 so I'm not so sure about getting it :/

I will either pair with U2417H or BE240Y.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> What would you recommend? It has been asked and im going through the topic, but how is the 1080p on this monitor?
> 
> I have 970 so I'm not so sure about getting it :/


In the same boat as you, with an 970. And I normally only play overwatch in those high framerates. Its goint to be a stretch to push 165 fps in 1440p, but I will gladly reduce the quality of everything to make that high frame count happen. I also have a better GPU at work I might take home when serious gaming is planned.

Normally the monitor outlasts the GPU, so I'd rather get a 144p one than a 1080. Specially since I am using 1440p today and have no issues with putting the screen closer to me.


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Since Samsung failed with their C24fg70 I'm thinking of getting this or back LG 24GM77.
> 
> What would you recommend? It has been asked and im going through the topic, but how is the 1080p on this monitor?
> 
> I have 970 so I'm not so sure about getting it :/
> 
> I will either pair with U2417H or BE240Y.


1080p looks terrible on this monitor - blur city. Saw some people earlier comment on how it looks OK, but it really doesn't.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakatomi*
> 
> Ok so I got my monitor this week and so far have been loving it. Everything has worked thus far. I got a revision A00 and the only issue I'm noticing is slight light bleed. I'm debating about returning it or just keeping it since it doesn't seem to be terrible. Just curious on your guys opinions here. Thanks.


Lol, it looks even worse than worst IPS blacklight bleed units
I had several of those IPS gaming, i can guarantee you, they are far better than yours
Return it, most of ppl here pick this model because they want to avoid IPS lottery


----------



## nakatomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Lol, it looks even worse than worst IPS blacklight bleed units
> I had several of those IPS gaming, i can guarantee you, they are far better than yours
> Return it, most of ppl here pick this model because they want to avoid IPS lottery


Here's more pictures with 15% brightness and me trying my hardest to darken my place as much as possible. I'm pretty sure the orange on the screen is a reflection as it doesn't look like that in person. I tried to take a few pictures at different angles to show it better.





Edit: I talked to Dell and they won't exchange the monitor which is a bummer. They offered me an additional 10% back on the price to keep it or I can return the monitor and re-buy it for $30 more at their current price of $429.99 which seems to be the cheapest around.


----------



## Flamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakatomi*
> 
> Edit: I talked to Dell and they won't exchange the monitor which is a bummer. They offered me an additional 10% back on the price to keep it or I can return the monitor and re-buy it for $30 more at their current price of $429.99 which seems to be the cheapest around.


Have them refund you. I wouldn't keep that monitor in that condition. You are paying almost 500 bucks here for a monitor, it should not have these many issues. I saw amazon had it for 400 this past week, im sure they will have it again come cyber monday.


----------



## ajx

I had -25% because i received perfect monitor but it was a returned monitor (already opened) -> PG279Q, i had 150€ as discount








Amazon was the seller
I could be refunded
I am surprised Dell didnt allow you to return it because its unacceptable, as i said i had less black-light on my previous IPS monitors


----------



## nakatomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamous*
> 
> Have them refund you. I wouldn't keep that monitor in that condition. You are paying almost 500 bucks here for a monitor, it should not have these many issues. I saw amazon had it for 400 this past week, im sure they will have it again come cyber monday.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I had -25% because i received perfect monitor but it was a returned monitor (already opened) -> PG279Q, i had 150€ as discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon was the seller
> I could be refunded
> I am surprised Dell didnt allow you to return it because its unacceptable, as i said i had less black-light on my previous IPS monitors


All good points. I'm going to return this panel and wait for the price to drop again. I'll probably just go through Amazon this time in case if I have to return it I don't have to deal with Dell.

Ajx they won't let me exchange this panel for a new one they will only let me return it and then re-buy another one at a higher price. I got this particular one price matched when Amazon had it for $399 last week but now it's $499. Ah, panel lotteries.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakatomi*
> 
> All good points. I'm going to return this panel and wait for the price to drop again. I'll probably just go through Amazon this time in case if I have to return it I don't have to deal with Dell.
> 
> Ajx they won't let me exchange this panel for a new one they will only let me return it and then re-buy another one at a higher price. I got this particular one price matched when Amazon had it for $399 last week but now it's $499. Ah, panel lotteries.


Well that's some crap customer service. Sorry man. I see the bleed along the bottom. Just curious did you wait like 30 days or more before contacting them about it or something? Or was that just their flat out response?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Lol, it looks even worse than worst IPS blacklight bleed units
> I had several of those IPS gaming, i can guarantee you, they are far better than yours
> Return it, most of ppl here pick this model because they want to avoid IPS lottery


It just needs to be said about images like that in this forum in general. People need to stop taking pictures of an all blank screen like that so that there is a more accurate baseline to go by.. It really mucks up the perception and then it turns into threads full of the same crap images and people go on pages and pages of tirades with newbs coming in asking about whether they should return their practically perfect panels
( perfect being kind of a joke - but as perfect as can be expected by the average anyway ). This kind of response is exactly that. And it's partly because of the constant onslaught of bad imagery and unchecked responses that further fuel it.

To get a more accurate representation in a dark room from the camera you need to put up a *white* swatch as a reference to suck up the glow otherwise the camera has nothing to contrast black/white from and it will be exaggerated to look nothing like reality. It still then takes a few shots and or focusing on the right thing to get it to come out correctly.

Example.
This is a 10 year old ccfl Tn panel. And there's even a little bit of bleed around the edges of the screen and the bottom when booting up. But besides the colors being off from the camera, this is what the blacks actually look like to my eye in a pure dark room. And my pc room is dark most of the time, windows blacked out ect so it has to be baseline at least that good or i wouldn't even tolerate it.


If i emptied my screen the picture would look much more like the above pics or like the 99% of Ips screen images attempting to show backlight bleed on these forums which is obviously not even close to reality most of the time.

Here is a purposely bad example.


OMG the glow! The Bleed! Compare that to the top image which is actual reality. I even left the wallpaper up but focused on the lower edge bleed with my cameras focus feature (LG G2 ) which makes the contrast of everything else totally inaccurate and overblown. That bottom bleed is noticeable at boot up even though it's no where near that bad and basically invisible during use. If it was a new 400 dollar monitor no i wouldn't be thrilled or tolerate it. But this is a 10 year old cheap gateway monitor that cost like 120 bucks.


----------



## nakatomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Well that's some crap customer service. Sorry man. I see the bleed along the bottom. Just curious did you wait like 30 days or more before contacting them about it or something? Or was that just their flat out response?


No I've only had it a couple of days now. That was just their response when I asked if they could do an exchange.







Yeah the images suck I know.. Part of it is my crappy phone camera. When I tried taking a picture with a white swatch in the middle my phone couldn't pick up any of the black light bleed. It's hard to tell in the other pictures, but there's bleed all along the right side, bottom, and a little in the top left.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakatomi*
> 
> No I've only had it a couple of days now. That was just their response when I asked if they could do an exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the images suck I know.. Part of it is my crappy phone camera. When I tried taking a picture with a white swatch in the middle my phone couldn't pick up any of the black light bleed. It's hard to tell in the other pictures, but there's bleed all along the right side, bottom, and a little in the top left.


Get another rep. I've exchanged 3 monitors through dell and they never gave me any hassle. I only swapped one of these S24's, but I got a perfect one back. I think I got a bit lucky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> 1080p looks terrible on this monitor - blur city. Saw some people earlier comment on how it looks OK, but it really doesn't.


Blur city? Mine looks nearly like a native res at 1080p. Granted it's not going to be as sharp as a native 1080p monitor, but it's extremely good and beyond acceptable. This is the best interpolation I've ever seen on a monitor, especially considering the size being nearly *1.7x the amount of pixels*. I'll upload some pictures in a minute to disprove your BS.


----------



## gene-z

Here you go:

1080p

1440p

To perceive the difference is very hard behind the noise added from the camera, but look at the player emblem bottom left corner and text above the bots when comparing. Tell me again how it's "blur city". They both actually look a bit sharper in person, more so 1440p.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 1440p
> 
> To perceive the difference is very hard behind the noise added from the camera, but look at the player emblem bottom left corner and text above the bots when comparing. Tell me again how it's "blur city". They both actually look a bit sharper in person, more so 1440p.


Not bad. Sometimes i play games in a window as well so i wouldn't be too worried about it. I have no fear of black bars ect. I would love to see more photos, particularly if someone has Win 7 and the scaling of menus/taskbar/clock ect at default and something like photoshop. Anything really but i'm still in the dark as to what windows default 100% scaling looks like at 24" 1440p.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Not bad. Sometimes i play games in a window as well so i wouldn't be too worried about it. I have no fear of black bars ect. I would love to see more photos, particularly if someone has Win 7 and the scaling of menus/taskbar/clock ect at default and something like photoshop. Anything really but i'm still in the dark as to what windows default 100% scaling looks like at 24" 1440p.


It's a bit small if you sit arms length from the monitor @ 100 scaling, 125% scaling makes it look similar to 24" 1080p. you need 134% scaling to be 1:1 with 24" 1080p.


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 1440p
> 
> To perceive the difference is very hard behind the noise added from the camera, but look at the player emblem bottom left corner and text above the bots when comparing. Tell me again how it's "blur city". They both actually look a bit sharper in person, more so 1440p.


It's literally pointless to use camera pics for something like this lol.

Not sure why your initial reply was so hostile. The person I replied to seemed interested in using this monitor more for 1080p and the fact of the matter is it's simply not as sharp as a native 1080p panel (obviously). Some people such as yourself might not see a big difference, but I assure you many others like myself do. It does, indeed, look very blurry to me (just like upscaled lower resolutions typically do) and I wouldn't be able to stand using it in 1080p - I would rather just use a native 1080p monitor if I was planning on gaming at that resolution. I'm not just going to recommend something that looks bad to someone else.


----------



## nakatomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Get another rep. I've exchanged 3 monitors through dell and they never gave me any hassle. I only swapped one of these S24's, but I got a perfect one back. I think I got a bit lucky.


Will do. I only tried one rep and they just said verbatim: "Okay I understand you [nakatomi], For further information it's better you request for return and re order a new one."


----------



## paulkemp

I tried an AOC G2460Fq last weekend and played Overwatch for around 6 hours on it. While I REALLY enjoyed the 144hz and extremely smooth game play (did actually play better as well), the picture quality was very poor compaired to my IPS Dell U2515h. I understand that these are a different kind of panels, but how calibrated is it possible to get the S2417dg? Does it have the same grey picture quality as the AOC? ty


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> It's literally pointless to use camera pics for something like this lol.
> 
> Not sure why your initial reply was so hostile. The person I replied to seemed interested in using this monitor more for 1080p and the fact of the matter is it's simply not as sharp as a native 1080p panel (obviously). Some people such as yourself might not see a big difference, but I assure you many others like myself do. It does, indeed, look very blurry to me (just like upscaled lower resolutions typically do) and I wouldn't be able to stand using it in 1080p - I would rather just use a native 1080p monitor if I was planning on gaming at that resolution. I'm not just going to recommend something that looks bad to someone else.


It's not pointless, how do you think review sites like http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/ show interpolation in their reviews? Pictures:



What you see in those pictures is what I you'll see in real life, just sharper in person (since my bad camera adds a tiny bit of noise). You can clearly see the interpolation of 1080p if you study the images, but it's so good, you wouldn't notice at a quick glance. Sorry you feel I'm being hostile, but it's clearly not "blur city" and you might be going a bit overboard in your assessment. And I've already stated, it's not going to be as sharp as a native resolution, so I don't know why you're repeating what I've said.

You're just posting nonsense and anyone can clearly see with their eyes from those images I posted.


----------



## ajx

I received mine, i m quite disappointed

PROS
+ Bordeless, its very impressive as overall monitor size
+ Slick design
+ 144/165 hz, responsive (you will hit under 3 ms, its the fastest monitor on the market)
+/- Pixel density

CONS
+ Still TN, better than my old Benq XL2420G but it really far from IPS
+ Pixel density is impressive for sure but its definetely too tiny on desktop, some softwares/games have some resolution issues
(e.g steam), it does look blurry (***?)
I never had this on 1440p 27 inches monitor
+ 1440p/24'', great vision required, i have normal vision, it just look tiny on everything, its not about distance, i can get closer to the monitor, it just looks smaller than expected
+ 1080p looks freaking bad as all 1440p, there is no trick: 1080p looks bad on native 1440p monitor

My conclusion is if you are coming from 1440p/27'' and IPS, dont even try to pick this monitor
I am going to pick another bigger monitor


----------



## gene-z

Make sure DPI scaling is on, or disable it if you want no blurry apps. Nothing you can do, as blurry apps is lack of DPI scaling from developers.


----------



## ajx

I never had this on my IPS 1440p/27 inches monitor, why it would be different story on this model?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I received mine, i m quite disappointed
> 
> PROS
> + Bordeless, its very impressive as overall monitor size
> + Slick design
> + 144/165 hz, responsive (you will hit under 3 ms, its the fastest monitor on the market)
> +/- Pixel density
> 
> CONS
> + Still TN, better than my old Benq XL2420G but it really far from IPS
> + Pixel density is impressive for sure but its definetely too tiny on desktop, some softwares/games have some resolution issues
> (e.g steam), it does look blurry (***?)
> I never had this on 1440p 27 inches monitor
> + 1440p/24'', great vision required, i have normal vision, it just look tiny on everything, its not about distance, i can get closer to the monitor, it just looks smaller than expected
> + 1080p looks freaking bad as all 1440p, there is no trick: 1080p looks bad on native 1440p monitor
> 
> My conclusion is if you are coming from 1440p/27'' and IPS, dont even try to pick this monitor
> I am going to pick another bigger monitor


I came from a 27 inch 1440p IPS monitor and I would never go back. I use this thing purely for gaming only though so my situation is different.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I never had this on my IPS 1440p/27 inches monitor, why it would be different story on this model?


Maybe you have different DPI levels set for each monior, which might make one better than the other, I'm not sure. I can assure you though, Steam does not have DPI scaling, so it's going to look bad on any 1440p monitor compared to no DPI scaling.

And are people trying 1080p for desktop use or something? That would actually be pretty funny and might explain all the "1080p looks bad".


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> It's not pointless, how do you think review sites like http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/ show interpolation in their reviews? Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see in those pictures is what I you'll see in real life, just sharper in person (since my bad camera adds a tiny bit of noise). You can clearly see the interpolation of 1080p if you study the images, but it's so good, you wouldn't notice at a quick glance. Sorry you feel I'm being hostile, but it's clearly not "blur city" and you might be going a bit overboard in your assessment. And I've already stated, it's not going to be as sharp as a native resolution, so I don't know why you're repeating what I've said.
> 
> You're just posting nonsense and anyone can clearly see with their eyes from those images I posted.


You're comparing your crappy blurry and low quality pics to higher quality sharp and close-up pics where you can actually see the difference. Your pics were pointless.

1080p is blurry on this monitor. Someone asked how it looked - I told them it looks bad. It does. It's noticeablely blurry when still, and still noticeable when in motion. Perhaps the interpolation is better than other monitors, but it's still not great and definitely blurry even at a "quick glance" . Maybe you're sitting far away from the monitor or something - I dunno - but 1080p does not look good on it.


----------



## gene-z

*Before:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> It's literally pointless to use camera pics for something like this lol.


*After:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> You're comparing your crappy blurry and low quality pics to higher quality sharp and close-up pics where you can actually see the difference. Your pics were pointless.
> 
> 1080p is blurry on this monitor. Someone asked how it looked - I told them it looks bad. It does. It's noticeablely blurry when still, and still noticeable when in motion. Perhaps the interpolation is better than other monitors, but it's still not great and definitely blurry even at a "quick glance" . Maybe you're sitting far away from the monitor or something - I dunno - but 1080p does not look good on it.


Oh, before it was useless to use a camera to show scaling, but all of a sudden you've changed your tune to say you can see scaling in pictures, just my pictures suck. That's some pretty funny posting.


----------



## Astreon

I honestly never saw an interpolation done well. it's always blurry, and maybe it varies from person to person, but it extremely bothers me, personally.

If I were to buy a 1440p, I would stay at 1440p no matter what. Going back to 1080p? Well, that means I should have bought the 1080p monitor instead.

What's worse, even going to something that should be easy to reproduce without quality loss (i.e. 4K to FHD, 1440p to 720p) often ends up with ... interpolation rather than 4:1 mapping







hello dell p2715q, worst FHD I've ever seen (on a 4K, which should do 4:1 instead... but nope, interpolation!)

If you really need to play lower res, I'd highly recommend window mode or pillarboxing (in case of 4:3 resolutions).


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> *Before:*
> *After:*
> Oh, before it was useless to use a camera to show scaling, but all of a sudden you've changed your tune to say you can see scaling in pictures, just my pictures suck. That's some pretty funny posting.


I was mainly talking about the kind of pics you posted. I should've said "fullscreen camera pics" .


----------



## KGPrime

I just realized pc monitors.info had a review of the AOC 24"1440. For some reason i thought it was the 27" and didn't pay attention to it. Text looks great. I'm not a fan of 1080p at anything above 22" text gets too big and pixelated. I think there will still be issues in some progs but there are manifest hacks and such.

However 1080p up scaled on this thing looks perfectly fine to me in this video anyway, even on desktop. Way better than expected. So is the Dell worse than this?
Time stamped to 1080p upscaled. ..err maybe not. It's at 13:20




.

The only time anyone would want to use it is to get more fps in some game that they are getting low fps on. Which in the span of a monitors lifetime is likely short lived as one video card upgrade and you are ahead of the curve and running 1440p solid anyway. Making a bit much out of nothing. It's just an emergency backup plan, or if you decide to plug a console into it. Or you can also play in a 1080p window making this all kind of moot unless that really bothers you for some reason.

That AOC though allows you to run different resolutions 1:1 with black borders which is friking awesome. Why Dell,...I'm assuming the Dell doesn't have that or this conversation wouldn't need to be happening.








Too bad the AOC isn't gsync either. Damn if they come out with one that is gsync with those features i'll buy the AOC. I don't have to have gsync, but i did buy a 1070. Anyway if the Dell looks the same as that I can't even see why anyone could complain about it. It's better than expected if you absolutely HAVE to run 1080p in full screen. Adam seems to agree that at least the AOC handles it very well.

"The interpolation process on the AG241QX provides a moderate but not excessive degree of softening compared to a native 1920 x 1080 monitor of similar size. There is a loss of texture detail and definition and things look a bit soft around the edges, but a decent degree of sharpness is still maintained that far surpasses the interpolation process of some monitors and indeed the GPU-handled scaling. The monitor is therefore very much useable for secondary use in 1920 x 1080, for example when connecting to games consoles."


----------



## Ickz

Like they said, you lose detail and edges are softer. As I'm sure you can see, some people don't mind it as much as others. As someone that has been using a 24in native 1080p for years, I can't stand the interpolated 1080p on this monitor. Games are just noticeably more blurry. If sharpness is important to you, you probably wouldn't like it.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> I just realized pc monitors.info had a review of the AOC 24"1440. For some reason i thought it was the 27" and didn't payto it. Text looks great. I'm not a fan of 1080p at anything above 22" text gets too big and pixelated. I think there will still be issues in some progs but there are manifest hacks and such.
> 
> However 1080p up scaled on this thing looks perfectly fine to me in this video anyway, even on desktop. Way better than expected. So is the Dell worse than this?
> Time stamped to 1080p upscaled.
> 
> The only time anyone would want to use it is to get more fps in some game that they are getting low fps on. Which in the span of a monitors lifetime is likely short lived as one video card upgrade and you are ahead of the curve and running 1440p solid anyway. Making a bit much out of nothing. It's just an emergency backup plan, or if you decide to plug a console into it. Or you can also play in a 1080p window making this all kind of moot unless that really bothers you for some reason.
> 
> That AOC though allows you to run different resolutions 1:1 with black borders which is friking awesome. Why Dell,...I'm assuming the Dell doesn't have that or this conversation wouldn't need to be happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the AOC isn't gsync either. Damn if they come out with one that is gsync with those features i'll buy the AOC. I don't have to have gsync, but i did buy a 1070. Anyway if the Dell looks the same as that I can't even see why anyone could complain about it. It's better than expected if you absolutely HAVE to run 1080p in full screen. Adam seems to agree that at least the AOC handles it very well.
> 
> "The interpolation process on the AG241QX provides a moderate but not excessive degree of softening compared to a native 1920 x 1080 monitor of similar size. There is a loss of texture detail and definition and things look a bit soft around the edges, but a decent degree of sharpness is still maintained that far surpasses the interpolation process of some monitors and indeed the GPU-handled scaling. The monitor is therefore very much useable for secondary use in 1920 x 1080, for example when connecting to games consoles."


Yes, the Dell is very similar looking, here is a closeup of how text at 1080p on the Dell at desktop.

I'm pretty sure they both use the same exact panel, AOC and Dell. The AOC looks like it has a better OSD though, many more options.

*Edit:* Yes, they're both the same panel. And from the review:

"*but a decent degree of sharpness is still maintained that far surpasses the interpolation process of some monitors and indeed the GPU-handled scaling*'

So the review agrees with what I've been saying, the interpolation is good. GG


----------



## ajx

The most annoying is not 1080p, there is no point to get this monitor if you cant handle 1440p, there are 1080p alternative monitor, even faster (240 hz)
TN still inferior to IPS from every aspect








24/1440p is definitely too small
I should listen ppl who warn me about pixel density on 24 (i opened thread about it)
Why Dell still sticking with TN instead of IPS?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> The most annoying is not 1080p, there is no point to get this monitor if you cant handle 1440p, there are 1080p alternative monitor, even faster (240 hz)
> TN still inferior to IPS from every aspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/1440p is definitely too small
> I should listen ppl who warn me about pixel density on 24 (i opened thread about it)
> Why Dell still sticking with TN instead of IPS?


Because they dont make the actual panels and no 24 inch 1440p ips exists. Even if it did it would probably be a glowy mess like the 27 inchers. Although on 24 inches it may not be as big of an issue.


----------



## Etizolam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I came from a 27 inch 1440p IPS monitor and I would never go back. I use this thing purely for gaming only though so my situation is different.


I fully agree with you - I have a 27" 1440p IPS side by side with this 24" monitor, and I could never use the 27" for gaming again. I too only use it for gaming - I have a separate 4K screen for other uses. The 24" is better for my usage by far.


----------



## KGPrime

Dell p2416D is 1440p Ips precursor to this. I contemplated buying it but hoped for something faster with gsync ect in this size/res to be coming down the pipeline. It would be cool if they offered this in Ips. Smaller screen easier to tame the glow without shoving it back 6 feet ect. In fact smaller screens are better for quite a few reasons. Especially Tn and Ips.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Dell p2416D is 1440p Ips precursor to this. I contemplated buying it but hoped for something faster with gsync ect in this size/res to be coming down the pipeline. It would be cool if they offered this in Ips. Smaller screen easier to tame the glow without shoving it back 6 feet ect. In fact smaller screens are better for quite a few reasons. Especially Tn and Ips.


Yeah my bad I meant 24 inch 1440p 144hz ips screen dont exist. I still believe 27 inch is a good all around size but for TN panels and the glowy high refresh IPS panels I personally just prefer 24 inch. Some say 24 inch isnt immersive....well 27 inch is hardly any better when compared to a 40 inch 4k.


----------



## Glerox

I have the monitor since Friday. Blazing fast, perfect for FPS. I tried like 10 monitors in 1 year :

Samsung u28d590d
Benq XL2730Z
Benq XL2430T
Benq xr35
Asus MG279Q
Asus PB287Q
Asus PG279Q
Asus PG27A
Acer x3441ck
Acer x34 predator
Dell s2417dg

It's far from perfect, but I think this is finally the one for me. Best balance between size, PPI and refresh rate available now.
My big complaint is how the gamma sweet spot is hard to find on this monitor.
I tried all the settings in this post and each time I found the gamma curve was way too bright.

I don't have a calibrator so I wanted your opinion on this :

I installed Dell's latest driver for the monitor.
Everything to default (contrast 75, color custom mode R100, G100, B100)
The only thing I changed is gamma in Nvidia control panel. I put it to .80
Brightness 32 during night, 66 during day, 100 during games.

How does it looks to you? In overwatch and Battlefield (and Facebook which is my standard "Blue" for comparison hahaha), it looks to me the most like the IPS displays I had.

However, with lower gamma, I see more the pixels, which is the downside (but 4k is too slow at 60hz)

Tell me what do you think and what's your settings! Thanks


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> I have the monitor since Friday. Blazing fast, perfect for FPS. I tried like 10 monitors in 1 year :
> 
> Samsung u28d590d
> Benq XL2730Z
> Benq XL2430T
> Benq xr35
> Asus MG279Q
> Asus PB287Q
> Asus PG279Q
> Asus PG27A
> Acer x3441ck
> Acer x34 predator
> Dell s2417dg
> 
> It's far from perfect, but I think this is finally the one for me. Best balance between size, PPI and refresh rate available now.
> My big complaint is how the gamma sweet spot is hard to find on this monitor.
> I tried all the settings in this post and each time I found the gamma curve was way too bright.
> 
> I don't have a calibrator so I wanted your opinion on this :
> 
> I installed Dell's latest driver for the monitor.
> Everything to default (contrast 75, color custom mode R100, G100, B100)
> The only thing I changed is gamma in Nvidia control panel. I put it to .80
> Brightness 32 during night, 66 during day, 100 during games.
> 
> How does it looks to you? In overwatch and Battlefield (and Facebook which is my standard "Blue" for comparison hahaha), it looks to me the most like the IPS displays I had.
> 
> However, with lower gamma, I see more the pixels, which is the downside (but 4k is too slow at 60hz)
> 
> Tell me what do you think and what's your settings! Thanks


You use the default brightness? I can barely withstand 30%, let alone 75% default, lol. I run 20% brightness and 65% contrast, with this color profile. It's good enough for me not to bother with NVCP tweaks. If you try that profile I've linked, make sure you use these instructions to properly enable the profile, as it's rather tricky.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> You use the default brightness? I can barely withstand 30%, let alone 75% default, lol. I run 20% brightness and 65% contrast, with this color profile. It's good enough for me not to bother with NVCP tweaks. If you try that profile I've linked, make sure you use these instructions to properly enable the profile, as it's rather tricky.


Hah i dropped mine down to 10 when i first got it, that's about 60-70 nits i think, my current monitor is at 10 which is 50 nits, i'm always in a dark room, so it works out.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> I have the monitor since Friday. Blazing fast, perfect for FPS. I tried like 10 monitors in 1 year :
> 
> Samsung u28d590d
> Benq XL2730Z
> Benq XL2430T
> Benq xr35
> Asus MG279Q
> Asus PB287Q
> Asus PG279Q
> Asus PG27A
> Acer x3441ck
> Acer x34 predator
> Dell s2417dg
> 
> It's far from perfect, but I think this is finally the one for me. Best balance between size, PPI and refresh rate available now.
> My big complaint is how the gamma sweet spot is hard to find on this monitor.
> I tried all the settings in this post and each time I found the gamma curve was way too bright.
> 
> I don't have a calibrator so I wanted your opinion on this :
> 
> I installed Dell's latest driver for the monitor.
> Everything to default (contrast 75, color custom mode R100, G100, B100)
> The only thing I changed is gamma in Nvidia control panel. I put it to .80
> Brightness 32 during night, 66 during day, 100 during games.
> 
> How does it looks to you? In overwatch and Battlefield (and Facebook which is my standard "Blue" for comparison hahaha), it looks to me the most like the IPS displays I had.
> 
> However, with lower gamma, I see more the pixels, which is the downside (but 4k is too slow at 60hz)
> 
> Tell me what do you think and what's your settings! Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> I have the monitor since Friday. Blazing fast, perfect for FPS. I tried like 10 monitors in 1 year :
> 
> Samsung u28d590d
> Benq XL2730Z
> Benq XL2430T
> Benq xr35
> Asus MG279Q
> Asus PB287Q
> Asus PG279Q
> Asus PG27A
> Acer x3441ck
> Acer x34 predator
> Dell s2417dg
> 
> It's far from perfect, but I think this is finally the one for me. Best balance between size, PPI and refresh rate available now.
> My big complaint is how the gamma sweet spot is hard to find on this monitor.
> I tried all the settings in this post and each time I found the gamma curve was way too bright.
> 
> I don't have a calibrator so I wanted your opinion on this :
> 
> I installed Dell's latest driver for the monitor.
> Everything to default (contrast 75, color custom mode R100, G100, B100)
> The only thing I changed is gamma in Nvidia control panel. I put it to .80
> Brightness 32 during night, 66 during day, 100 during games.
> 
> How does it looks to you? In overwatch and Battlefield (and Facebook which is my standard "Blue" for comparison hahaha), it looks to me the most like the IPS displays I had.
> 
> However, with lower gamma, I see more the pixels, which is the downside (but 4k is too slow at 60hz)
> 
> Tell me what do you think and what's your settings! Thanks


I had XL2420T, XL2420G, Z35, 2x XB271HU, PG279Q
Image quality is better than Benq (not hard to beat them imo), Z35 is a pure joke when it comes about gaming
But all those IPS gaming if you are lucky, it will approach a certain idea of perfect gaming experience + very usable on desktop/work
TN ruins everything
1440p/24 doesnt seem to be the best combo
I think i would rather having a 1080p 24 than 1440p/24


----------



## Glerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> I had XL2420T, XL2420G, Z35, 2x XB271HU, PG279Q
> Image quality is better than Benq (not hard to beat them imo), Z35 is a pure joke when it comes about gaming
> But all those IPS gaming if you are lucky, it will approach a certain idea of perfect gaming experience + very usable on desktop/work
> TN ruins everything
> 1440p/24 doesnt seem to be the best combo
> I think i would rather having a 1080p 24 than 1440p/24


Yes of course i was speaking in my opinion. I agree that colors and contrast are better on IPS. However, i find that 1440p in 27 inches is blurry (I'm used to 4k...) and there is no ips 1440p 24 inches. ultimately, it depends on your eyesight and your opinion.

The advantages of TN is the response time which is noticeably faster. According to tftcentral, the 165hz on pg279q ips doesn't improve input lag vs 144hz probably because pixels can't transit fast enough. I'm pretty sure the TN panel however takes advantage of these extra 21hz because of faster response time.


----------



## ajx

You wont able to detect a single difference between TN/IPS even for pro gamer, dont mix up refresh rate and response time even though there is a some correlation ( i know perfectly i can't trust on refresh rate, my old Z35 was unplayable with 200 hz, even on 120 hz, its notably slower than other monitors)
I was unable to do it between my XL2420G vs PG279Q, its rated at 3 ms (most of fast TN hit 3 ms) and 5.5 ms
I dont know about S24217DG but PG279Q runs smoothly on 165hz (indeed it does increase the response time but its negligible) but with ZERO overshoot
Those IPS gaming monitors have less overshoot
All i can know, its i d rather playing on IPS than TN because its fast enough and free of overshoot
S2716DG has overshoot issues for example
TN are no more the best candidat for gaming purpose only since IPS has improved alot
Only VA panel really sucks when it comes about gaming


----------



## emreDZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Too bad the AOC isn't gsync either. Damn if they come out with one that is gsync with those features i'll buy the AOC.


There is a G-Sync version of this monitor: AG241QG ('G' at the end refers to G-Sync)


----------



## ACP84

Is anyone else experiencing high gpu power draw in 165hz when your screensaver starts? When I switch to 144hz the problem doesn't exist.

Gpu - 980ti, windows 10 , latest nvidia drivers


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing high gpu power draw in 165hz when your screensaver starts? When I switch to 144hz the problem doesn't exist.
> 
> Gpu - 980ti, windows 10 , latest nvidia drivers


That does sound like a bug. How are you monitoring the draw? Does I only happen when screen saver starts?


----------



## PAHK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> That does sound like a bug. How are you monitoring the draw? Does I only happen when screen saver starts?


And what screensaver are we talking about?


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> That does sound like a bug. How are you monitoring the draw? Does I only happen when screen saver starts?


with msi afterburner but im monitoring more the gpu temp....for example the gpu temp will idle up to 50c when my windows 10 default screensaver kicks in...before on 144hz it would idle at 40c on the screensaver. I also noticed the clock will run around 600-800mhz in 165hz compared to 135mhz in 144hz.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PAHK*
> 
> And what screensaver are we talking about?


Default windows 10 text screensaver


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> Default windows 10 text screensaver


Wanna know my pro tip? Set it to a blank screen saver.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Wanna know my pro tip? Set it to a blank screen saver.


ya might need to do that instead lol....gonna test this more on idle on the desktop to see if its doing the same thing.


----------



## gene-z

If you really want the screensaver, use nvidia inspector multi display power saver tool. It will let your force lower gpu clock speeds and then unlock the gpu p states when you launch a game or something intensive. It's a bit hidden, but open nvidia inspector, then right click the 'show overclocking' button and click 'multi display power saver'.

I also use nvidia inspector for the frame limiter (164). Great tool to set game specific frame rate limits, settings, etc.

Or better yet, just use 144hz on desktop and force NVCP to use maximum refresh for games. I also had problems with the GPU not downclocking properly at times, and it's an NVIDIA bug. There was a similar bug a while ago with 144hz, where clocks would stick at max speed and it took a long time for them to fix it.

If you're going to just use a blank screensaver, you might as well just use the monitor sleep function in the power options cp. Save some money on your utility bill.


----------



## sludgebelcher

Would anyone recommend this over Asus pg248q?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sludgebelcher*
> 
> Would anyone recommend this over Asus pg248q?


Isn't that the 180Hz gsync monitor? 1080p at 180Hz vs 1440p at 165Hz...15Hz extra is hardly going to make any difference while 1440p resolution over 1080p at the same screen size is going to make a massive difference.


----------



## Glerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Isn't that the 180Hz gsync monitor? 1080p at 180Hz vs 1440p at 165Hz...15Hz extra is hardly going to make any difference while 1440p resolution over 1080p at the same screen size is going to make a massive difference.


I agree with this if your pc is powerful enough to drive high frame rates at 1440p.
Plus, you don't get anything faster with the pg248q because according to toms hardware, the s2417dg has lower response time and lower input lag then the pg248q, even at 180hz.

The 1080p 240hz that are coming in January will be another story tough. They will be the must for high level gamers!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> I agree with this if your pc is powerful enough to drive high frame rates at 1440p.
> Plus, you don't get anything faster with the pg248q because according to toms hardware, the s2417dg has lower response time and lower input lag then the pg248q, even at 180hz.
> 
> The 1080p 240hz that are coming in January will be another story tough. They will be the must for high level gamers!


Someone already got the 240hz benq on this forum and they're not overly impressed coming from a 144hz display. This dell is the fastest 144hz (165hz?) display with the lowest response time of any other TN not counting the yet to be tested 240hz panels. Still i don't expect the 240hz monitors to be godlike or anything, but the 1440p on this Dell plus its very fast response times outweighs 1080p 240hz i reckon.


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sludgebelcher*
> 
> Would anyone recommend this over Asus pg248q?


It's completely dependent on your preferences and needs. At $400 on Amazon, the s2417dg is probably one of the best bang for your buck monitors out there atm. The Acer xb241h (same panel as the pg248q) is $350. It all comes down to what kind of framerates your hardware can push out at 1440p compared to 1080p and your preference when it comes to acceptable fps. Another factor is whether or not you find the interpolated 1080p on the Dell acceptable or not - if you do, then it's a no-brainer because you can just run demanding games at 1080p rather than 1440p.

Personally, I prefer high framerates and always running at native resolutions - so I'd rather use a 1080p monitor. However, I wasn't impressed with the xb241h's I've tried.

Again, it's really hard to recommend a 1080p monitor over this one when it's only about $50 cheaper.


----------



## TerryT98

??ℯ ???? ?? 6-??? ???ℯ?, ?ℯ?? ?? 8-??? ?ℴℴ?? ℊℴℴ? ??ℴ


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> I agree with this if your pc is powerful enough to drive high frame rates at 1440p.
> Plus, you don't get anything faster with the pg248q because according to toms hardware, the s2417dg has lower response time and lower input lag then the pg248q, even at 180hz.
> 
> The 1080p 240hz that are coming in January will be another story tough. They will be the must for high level gamers!


toms hardware is wrong with s2417dg. my mouse button to pixel measurements shows 5-7.5ms for both monitors.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> toms hardware is wrong with s2417dg. my mouse button to pixel measurements shows 5-7.5ms for both monitors.


They show an "average" of 6ms from input to full black to white transition out of 5 tries. So that would actually seem to match up with your as of yet unsubstantiated claim of between 5-7.5ms which would be about 6ms or 6.25ms if you were doing the same exact test with the same exact equipment. So what is your testing criteria? What equipment do you have? Don't you think such a statement deserves at least that much?


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> They show an "average" of 6ms from input to full black to white transition out of 5 tries. So that would actually seem to match up with your as of yet unsubstantiated claim of between 5-7.5ms which would be about 6ms or 6.25ms if you were doing the same exact test with the same exact equipment. So what is your testing criteria? What equipment do you have? Don't you think such a statement deserves at least that much?


They show absolute input lag 25ms. My absolute input lag measurements is 5-7.5ms.
I have 1200fps camera, g100s with LED and stable 1000fps to test. Looks similar to this http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


----------



## Shooter116

Just picked up one of these bad boys and I must say.. I am loving life.

Now to see how long I last before feeling the need to replace this 970.


----------



## paulkemp

I had ordered the Asus ROG Swift PG278QR, but I canceled it and went for this instead. They were priced similar here in Norway. I have been eye balling the S2417dg for a while and really love Dell monitors. The last year I have used 4 Dell monitors, two U2412Ms and two U2515H. Been super happy with those, no isses. And I prefer the aesthetic of Dell over Asus's tacky "gamer" look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shooter116*
> 
> Just picked up one of these bad boys and I must say.. I am loving life.
> 
> Now to see how long I last before feeling the need to replace this 970.


Congrats. How far away from the monitor are you sitting? I have the same GPU and do manage to push Overwatch to around 150 fps with everything on low in 1440p. Going to have to down scale to reach 165 fps though. :/


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> I had ordered the Asus ROG Swift PG278QR, but I canceled it and went for this instead. They were priced similar here in Norway. I have been eye balling the S2417dg for a while and really love Dell monitors. The last year I have used 4 Dell monitors, two U2412Ms and two U2515H. Been super happy with those, no isses. And I prefer the aesthetic of Dell over Asus's tacky "gamer" look.
> Congrats. How far away from the monitor are you sitting? I have the same GPU and do manage to push Overwatch to around 150 fps with everything on low in 1440p. Going to have to down scale to reach 165 fps though. :/


I'm with you on the aesthetics. I have a BenQ sitting next to it with the red accents and i'm contemplating going one monitor for a while because of it.

I sit about an arms length from the monitor, so pretty standard but comfortable distance for a computer desk. I was using 125% Windows scaling but I have already grown accustomed to 100% and it's nice. I've played about every game that I have an interest in right now and I see an improvement in most, but I did find myself having to tone some of the extra eye candy down when needed. I still get about 70-80 fps in Overwatch on Epic settings, and its noticeably smoother than it was before so I'm thrilled. I will probably pick up a 1070 at some point, but it's not feeling nearly as necessary as I thought it would.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> They show absolute input lag 25ms. My absolute input lag measurements is 5-7.5ms.
> I have 1200fps camera, g100s with LED and stable 1000fps to test. Looks similar to this http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


Ok. You should have mention that though at very least, yet it is still not enough to back up your claim. This shouldn't even have to be asked first off.
Not trying to be a dick, but what should you expect on a forum such as this? Saying "toms guide is wrong" with nothing to back it up and then giving random numbers with nothing to back it up whatsoever and not even clearly describing what those numbers actually represent is just flippant. You could be right, but there would be no way for anyone to know as you've not shown or proved anything.

On my part, i didn't even realize due to your numbers, that you were referring to the "absolute input lag measurement" part of the guide. I did have that confused as i was going by memory an only remembered the 6ms part. But this just makes your claim even more suspect and requiring actual explanation that should have gone along with your initial statement anyway.

So Toms uses a "from input to full black to white transition". Is this how you tested? If not, you didn't even perform the same test and weren't even looking for the same outcome, so then you could not say Toms numbers are wrong.

Oddly your numbers don't even seem to add up to BlurBusters typical numbers. The best test example they have on their testing criteria page is CS:Go and it's still in the 22 -24Ms total input lag range at best with V sync off pushing 300fps - and 143fps - which makes little to no difference..Per BlurBusters ( It was observed that VSYNC OFF at 300fps versus 143fps had fairly insignificant differences in input lag (22ms/26ms at 300fps, versus 24ms/26ms at 143fps).

I'm also not a fan of using a muzzle flash or such type effects as a basis for response. I have questioned that method previously because while i would have to look at CS code or other fps games code that are used, i have coded guns in UT before, and if i recall there will be a delay from when the button is pressed to when such effects appear, and it can be a few milliseconds actually. So even if you got the very first bit of a muzzle flash it could still be a few ms after you actually pressed the button. Again i am not sure about in CS or other shooters though i imagine it is very likely. All i'm saying is that i don't trust it without proof otherwise from my experience. We can say it's splitting hairs, but if you are trying to get down to .5 of a millisecond it is something to consider.

I will say that this is one reason why i appreciate Toms method. It is the worst case scenario and it further removes any possible variables like that. Input plus full signal response at it's worst. This is likely why they choose to call it "absolute input lag". That can certainly be disputed as relevant or not in real world. Other sites certainly do test with more lenience. So it's all kind of subjective really as there isn't any Standard, it's only that their tests and what they are looking for are different.

If this were say Tft Central way of testing it would likely end up being really low numbers just by their testing criteria.

TFT Central
"For our tests we will continue to use the SMTT tool to measure the overall "display lag". From there we can use our oscilloscope system to measure the response time across a wide range of grey to grey (G2G) transitions as recorded in our response time tests. Since SMTT will not include the full response time within its measurements, after speaking with Thomas further about the situation we will subtract half of the average G2G response time from the total display lag. This should allow us to give a good estimation of how much of the overall lag is attributable to the signal processing element on its own."

So it's still an estimation, just as they kind of all are, but they kind of err on the side off lesser than or best case scenario and Toms errs on the side of worst case scenario. I personally take Tft Centrals numbers with a grain of salt. We can certainly separate the input lag from the pixel response, as a choice, or preference, and in the end it may appear to be faster in practice to the eyes or in feel regardless than how Toms tests it. But i just prefer to know the worst case scenario. The point is since anyone can base their tests on anything they like it's all subjective really, so calling it "wrong" isn't "right" specifically if you haven't even stated what your actual criteria is and what you are looking for. Which you as of yet still have not made clear.


----------



## justnvc

The tomshardware review you're quoting states it has speakers. It doesn't. Can you trust their numbers?


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> The tomshardware review you're quoting states it has speakers. It doesn't. Can you trust their numbers?


A simple typo probably from a template they use. Not out of the ordinary. Even Dell has been known to do it with their own products. So yes, as much as you can trust anything you read or are told.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> The tomshardware review you're quoting states it has speakers. It doesn't. Can you trust their numbers?


The dell actually does have speakers, i even recall turning the volume down to 0 from 50 in the menu upon first booting it up. It even defaulted itself in my playback devices so i had to disable it and set my headphones to default again.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The dell actually does have speakers, i even recall turning the volume down to 0 from 50 in the menu upon first booting it up. It even defaulted itself in my playback devices so i had to disable it and set my headphones to default again.


It doesn't. The volume is for the headphone jack.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> It doesn't. The volume is for the headphone jack.


Well it has external speakers then


----------



## AstralReaper

After using this monitor for about a week I can honestly say it is an upgrade from my Korean pls panel X-star I bought 3 years ago. The way G-Sync functions is nice so long as a game doesn't go below 40 frames, which I think it shuts off for, so it makes a small jarring sensation. Things like that are why im doing an x99 build though. But for the monitor itself im very happy. I looked it over and have no dead or stuck pixels and the size reduction to 24 from 27 is alot easier to make than I thought it would be. I actually feel more engaged than I have before in gaming for a long time now. Maybe it has to do with all the content being in the center of my vision now or something. After testing out the ULMB 120hz versus 165hz I have found I like the ULMB better for competitive fps like CSGO and Overwatch. But that is only if you can keep above 120fps at all times. Else wise I side with Gsynced 165hz.


----------



## GMcDougal

I have a S2716DG and love it but i cant fit 3 of them on my desk for surround. I am thinking about ordering 3 of these with all the sales going on. How does everyone like this, how does it compare to my 2716 and how would they do in surround?


----------



## vertices86

Dell has the 2417DG on sale for Cyber Monday and they started it today. $359.99 each. Picked up 2 of them for my kids. Hoping they end up being great for gaming and the GTX 1060s they have are enough to drive them. Thanks for all the comments in this thread to help me make my purchase.


----------



## TerryT98

Is this monitor worth $480? That's how much they're selling it for where I live


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vertices86*
> 
> Dell has the 2417DG on sale for Cyber Monday and they started it today. $359.99 each. Picked up 2 of them for my kids. Hoping they end up being great for gaming and the GTX 1060s they have are enough to drive them. Thanks for all the comments in this thread to help me make my purchase.


Picked another one up myself after getting the last one refunded due to 4 dead pixels. For $360 it's hard to resist considering that's around what the 24" 1080p 144hz gsync monitors are going for.


----------



## kornedbeefy

I read (cannot find where I read that now) this monitor is 100% motion blur/ghosting free. As good or almost as good as a CRT. Was that comment/review true?


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> I read (cannot find where I read that now) this monitor is 100% motion blur/ghosting free. As good or almost as good as a CRT. Was that comment/review true?


It's lie.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> I read (cannot find where I read that now) this monitor is 100% motion blur/ghosting free. As good or almost as good as a CRT. Was that comment/review true?


No LCD can ever be free of blur like a CRT unless it's using strobing. This monitor does have strobing but so do many others, and the strobing in this monitor isn't the greatest anyway.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Thanks! Now my follow on question. I have a Benq XL2730z with a AMD r9 290 currently. Would the Dell still be an improvement over it considering I could not use the GSYNC feature?

Odd question I know but its a long story that I don't time to get into right now.

.


----------



## Improve

For the price of $359.99, this is a really nicely spec'd monitor. Although I know a 1080 would push it to its proper limits, I hope my 1070 will be enough to get decent frames until I go sli


----------



## GMcDougal

At $341.00 each, i could not resist ordering 3. I cant wait to get them in surround.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Thanks! Now my follow on question. I have a Benq XL2730z with a AMD r9 290 currently. Would the Dell still be an improvement over it considering I could not use the GSYNC feature?
> 
> Odd question I know but its a long story that I don't time to get into right now.
> 
> .


I don't know if that BenQ has any problems, but this Dell is one of the fastest TNs available with very good overdrive. From a specs pov the Dell is more of a sidegrade because its still 1440p, but its 24" so its a little sharper than a 27" 1440p. G-sync is still superior to freesync however so if you were to ever get an Nvidia GPU you'll be good to go with the Dell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Improve*
> 
> For the price of $359.99, this is a really nicely spec'd monitor. Although I know a 1080 would push it to its proper limits, I hope my 1070 will be enough to get decent frames until I go sli


Don't go SLI, its just not worth the hassle, a 1070 will be fine for 1440p, dont go crazy with the filters in games and you'll get nice fps. If anything get the 1080 Ti when that launches. 1070 SLI trades blows with a Pascal Titan X, so it should be a similar story with the 1080 Ti, but with a single card you never have to wait for SLI drivers, and will get 100% performance from a single card, vs the imperfect scaling of multiple gpus.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Love the monitor.

I'm not sure what the term is, but I noticed when scroll on webpages, I see ghosting of where black text was. Is this normal? I set my hz to 165


----------



## Glerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Love the monitor.
> 
> I'm not sure what the term is, but I noticed when scroll on webpages, I see ghosting of where black text was. Is this normal? I set my hz to 165


This is ghosting! It's probably because your overdrive setting is set to Fast. Set it to normal and it should be fine.


----------



## Scotty99

So i just found this thread (and the sale on the monitor). First how did dude get it above for 341, is it on another site cheaper than amazon? Second, i have a gtx 760 i know i would have to turn details down really low to get any performance out of it, but what i am really wondering is would i have any vram issues in games? I play mostly blizzard titles so overwatch and WoW. I used to have a gtx 465 1gb card and there were games that would push above 1gb of vram usage but i would never actually notice a huge performance hit from it reaching out to system memory like youtube "experts" claim will happen. I just want to make sure the same would be true at 1440p with a 2gb card.

My second question would be about text being too small, i actually am worried that would bother me a bit. Could i not just turn up windows scaling to remedy this, or are there negatives that come with that? I am used to a 21.5" 1080p monitor and thats the only LCD monitor ive had, for about 5 years now.

Of course i will be getting a new GPU eventually, but dont have budget for both right now.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## foolycooly

In terms of physical dimensions:

I know the 27" version is the same height as my current 16:10 U2412Ms (the 3 extra inches is all in width since it is a 16:9 panel)--so a single 27" version would fit nicely with one U2412M on each side. The 24" version would definitely be shorter than a U2412M, correct?


----------



## sludgebelcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerryT98*
> 
> Is this monitor worth $480? That's how much they're selling it for where I live


It's 500€ in Germany which is a little over $500


----------



## ACP84

quick question for anybody who has the s2417dg....When you first turn on the monitor isnt there suppose to be a dell welcome screen logo? For some reason when I turn the monitor on now I dont get this anymore and Im almost positive I used to see this when I first turned it on.


----------



## ninjurai

A lot of monitors have a menu option to turn that off. Maybe you turned it off in the settings? I don't have one yet, but that would be my first guess.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> A lot of monitors have a menu option to turn that off. Maybe you turned it off in the settings? I don't have one yet, but that would be my first guess.


Ya I checked but there wasnt an option for that.....really strange if it just disappeared.


----------



## PAHK

Yes there should be one and there is no option in the settings menu to turn it off. Maybe in the service menu, but it's probable not possible to accidentally access that menu. No matter the input used, you should see it. Its the startup logo mostly showed in full brightness.
Did you do a full power recyle, Or just soft off?


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PAHK*
> 
> Yes there should be one and there is no option in the settings menu to turn it off. Maybe in the service menu, but it's probable not possible to accidentally access that menu. No matter the input used, you should see it. Its the startup logo mostly showed in full brightness.
> Did you do a full power recyle, Or just soft off?


What do you mean by full power cycle? like removing the cord from the outlet? If thats what your referring to I havent tried that yet, ive only just pressed the on/off button.


----------



## ninjurai

I know on my BenQ I only get the logo screen if I turn the monitor on from being completely off. If it's just in a standby state while my PC is off, then I turn my PC on I won't see the logo. Hopefully that makes sense..


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> This is ghosting! It's probably because your overdrive setting is set to Fast. Set it to normal and it should be fine.


Thanks!


----------



## PAHK

Yep, using the button on the monitor is not totally off, just a soft off. You wil probably see it after pulling the plug from the wall socket. I always use an extra powerswitch when not using the pc for longer time, so when turing it on i always see the logo. Power is not cheap here, so i never leave things on standby.


----------



## GMcDougal

Dell.com currently has it for $341 and free shipping. Mine shipped within 2 hours of ordering so they are fast. I think the sale goes off tomorrow so act fast.


----------



## ACP84

ok thanks ill try it tonight


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Dell.com currently has it for $341 and free shipping. Mine shipped within 2 hours of ordering so they are fast. I think the sale goes off tomorrow so act fast.


Says 359.00 here, did you use a promo code or something?
http://deals.dell.com/productdetail/5cr


----------



## GMcDougal

I just went to the site on my phone and it says $341.99. Here is a screenshot.


----------



## nakatomi

I'm seeing a price of $359.99 for myself here in the US.


----------



## Scotty99

Yep i checked my phone too, 359.


----------



## ninjurai

Looks like $341.99 is the _member_ price, where the $359.99 is the _Dell_ price.


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Says 359.00 here, did you use a promo code or something?
> http://deals.dell.com/productdetail/5cr


http://www.dell.com/en-us/member/shop/accessories/apd/210-aizs?c=us&l=en&s=eep&cs=2236&sku=210-AIZS


----------



## Scotty99

Oooh member price, do i need to pay to get into the club or free signup?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oooh member price, do i need to pay to get into the club or free signup?


I'm guessing you have to fall under one of these categories:

http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/6099/campaigns/segmentor-usmpp?c=us&l=en&s=eep&cs=_eep&redirect=1


----------



## GMcDougal

I have no idea how i get that price. I am not signed in and as far as i know im not a member of anything.


----------



## ninjurai

I think you have to be an advantage rewards member, which is free. I just signed into my account and became a advantage rewards member and now the $341.99 price is showing up.

http://www.dell.com/en-us/member/learn/finance-and-rewards/rewards-details/


----------



## GMcDougal

Sweet! Order 3!


----------



## Tennobanzai

IMO, I rather pay a little more from Amazon compared to Dell. Dell's customer service is terrible.


----------



## Improve

Thing is... I heard Dell monitors sold through 3rd parties including Amazon, Newegg, Overstock, do not come with Dell Service Tags....meaning their standard 3 year warranty is waved. Allegedly you must buy it either through Dells website, or Authorized Retailer (ie. Bestbuy, Walmart, Microcenter, to get the rainbow/shiny service sticker. I bought through Amazon anyway.

Can anyone chime in to put any truth to that?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Improve*
> 
> Thing is... I heard Dell monitors sold through 3rd parties including Amazon, Newegg, Overstock, do not come with Dell Service Tags....meaning their standard 3 year warranty is waved. Allegedly you must buy it either through Dells website, or Authorized Retailer (ie. Bestbuy, Walmart, Microcenter, to get the rainbow/shiny service sticker. I bought through Amazon anyway.
> 
> Can anyone chime in to put any truth to that?


I doubt that if it's an authorized seller.

If anything the monitors coming from Dell come with the "Advance Exchange" warranty and the 3rd parties get a standard warranty.


----------



## ThorBoy

I went with dell for their advanced exchange policy. Rather have that and the guaranteed warranty through them, than hassle around with them after buying it from amazon/jet.


----------



## Malinkadink

Have two coming in this week, one tomorrow and another friday, also ordered a vesa mount, time to ditch the single 1080p monitor setup. I knew my 970 would struggle a bit with 1440p, but luck would have it that a friend wanted to upgrade his 980 ti to a 1080 so we ended up doing that today, i get to keep his Ti, and sell my 970 and give em whatever amount i can get for the 970, prob $200 tops. Pretty great deal for doubling my performance just in time for 1440p 165hz


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Have two coming in this week, one tomorrow and another friday, also ordered a vesa mount, time to ditch the single 1080p monitor setup. I knew my 970 would struggle a bit with 1440p, but luck would have it that a friend wanted to upgrade his 980 ti to a 1080 so we ended up doing that today, i get to keep his Ti, and sell my 970 and give em whatever amount i can get for the 970, prob $200 tops. Pretty great deal for doubling my performance just in time for 1440p 165hz


What a nice friend!


----------



## sludgebelcher

I think the S2417DG is equivalent to Acer Predator XB241YU as well as AOC Agon AG241QG


----------



## Mini0510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sludgebelcher*
> 
> I think the S2417DG is equivalent to Acer Predator XB241YU


in terms of the panel, yes. One supports Gsync and one supports freesync


----------



## sludgebelcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mini0510*
> 
> in terms of the panel, yes. One supports Gsync and one supports freesync


added this too: "as well as AOC Agon AG241QG"


----------



## Mini0510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sludgebelcher*
> 
> added this too: "as well as AOC Agon AG241QG"


and the AOC Agon AG241QX. But Dell is the cheapest when it goes it sale. Pretty good deal especially applying coupon codes while it's on sale.


----------



## paulkemp

Anyone who ordered on friday that has gotten it yet? Eager to read reviews and impressions while I wait for my own.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Anyone who ordered on friday that has gotten it yet? Eager to read reviews and impressions while I wait for my own.


One of three was just delivered but i wont get a chance to test it out until tomorrow. Ill offer my opinions on it vs the D2716DG once i play with it.


----------



## jackstacker

Noob here. What's "overshooting" mean? Google didn't help. I just ordered mines yesterday.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackstacker*
> 
> Noob here. What's "overshooting" mean? Google didn't help. I just ordered mines yesterday.


http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/


----------



## nakatomi

Ordered one yesterday and the delivery date was changed from December 1st to the December 4th. I talked to a rep and they said there's a part shortage which is the cause for the delay even though Dell's site is showing a ship date of tomorrow on the product page.


----------



## Malinkadink

Was supposed to get my first one today but it was delayed due to the massive rainy weather, i'm one of the last on the route for UPS so i get everything in the evening, so looks like the guy was behind. So looks like i'll get it tomorrow, and my second one on friday. Really hoping no dead pixels or bad bleed, tired of playing the monitor lottery game.

These monitors are going to be endgame for me until we have high refresh OLED monitors at reasonable prices, probably won't see that before 2020


----------



## paulkemp

Getting mine delivered tomorrow, but my mother in law is coming today, and she is sleeping in the room where I keep my computer.







Ill have to save the enjoyment until next week!


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Getting mine delivered tomorrow, but my mother in law is coming today, and she is sleeping in the room where I keep my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have to save the enjoyment until next week!


Well, that really puts a damper on things


----------



## Bigie22

I ordered mine last night for delivery tomorrow.... to my parents' house, where it will sit until Xmas day. Thank god for the extended returns period with the holiday.

I had been debating, in another thread, getting a 1080p 24 inch (AOC vs. Acer vs. Asus) g sync monitor because my system is built around a gtx 1060 card. I know on the most taxing games the 1060 will struggle and not be able to handle the highest settings at 1440p. BUT, I have a very high factory OC and can push that even more on my own for a few extra FPS, and I am not a competitive gamer - I can handle High instead of Ultra settings on 2 or 3 games. So I figured that this deal was just too great to pass up. This can be my monitor for the next decade!


----------



## jackstacker

Artifacts? I still don't get the "overshoot".


----------



## PAHK

https://us.hardware.info/reviews/5606/2/gaming-monitors-review-on-overdone-overdrive-response-time-and-overdrive


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackstacker*
> 
> Artifacts? I still don't get the "overshoot".


For example when you see the obvious ghosting, its artefact aka overshoot

Here, obvious ghosting/smearing from VA panel






Most of overshoot on TN/IPS are rather hard to be detected, some don't (e.greverse ghosting on S2716DG)
Some overshoots are almost undetectable from normal eyes perspective unless you are very sensitive


----------



## jackstacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Was supposed to get my first one today but it was delayed due to the massive rainy weather, i'm one of the last on the route for UPS so i get everything in the evening, so looks like the guy was behind. So looks like i'll get it tomorrow, and my second one on friday. Really hoping no dead pixels or bad bleed, tired of playing the monitor lottery game.
> 
> These monitors are going to be endgame for me until we have high refresh OLED monitors at reasonable prices, probably won't see that before 2020


Same here, I returned countless monitors. Hopefully this is it. Save money with the 24.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> I have the monitor since Friday. Blazing fast, perfect for FPS. I tried like 10 monitors in 1 year :
> 
> Samsung u28d590d
> Benq XL2730Z
> Benq XL2430T
> Benq xr35
> Asus MG279Q
> Asus PB287Q
> Asus PG279Q
> Asus PG27A
> Acer x3441ck
> Acer x34 predator
> Dell s2417dg
> 
> It's far from perfect, but I think this is finally the one for me. Best balance between size, PPI and refresh rate available now.
> My big complaint is how the gamma sweet spot is hard to find on this monitor.
> I tried all the settings in this post and each time I found the gamma curve was way too bright.
> 
> I don't have a calibrator so I wanted your opinion on this :
> 
> I installed Dell's latest driver for the monitor.
> Everything to default (contrast 75, color custom mode R100, G100, B100)
> The only thing I changed is gamma in Nvidia control panel. I put it to .80
> Brightness 32 during night, 66 during day, 100 during games.
> 
> How does it looks to you? In overwatch and Battlefield (and Facebook which is my standard "Blue" for comparison hahaha), it looks to me the most like the IPS displays I had.
> 
> However, with lower gamma, I see more the pixels, which is the downside (but 4k is too slow at 60hz)
> 
> Tell me what do you think and what's your settings! Thanks


Wow, mines is coming man. I can't wait. Now what did you do with all those so-call great monitors?


----------



## ACP84

just noticed on mine that the glue holding the panel is starting to come separated....has anyone see this on their s2417dg? its only on the bottom left corner but the right bottom corner seems to be fine...I have to push it back but then after an hour or so it separates again.

IMG_5190.JPG 445k .JPG file


----------



## ACP84

also does this look like a reasonable level of backlight bleed coming from the bottom edge? debating if I should exchange it for another one


----------



## Bigie22

I'd probably exchange it just on the glue issue. What's going to happen 6 months from now, the entire bezel falls off?


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigie22*
> 
> I'd probably exchange it just on the glue issue. What's going to happen 6 months from now, the entire bezel falls off?


I called them regarding this and since its over a month of me having it they said they will send me an open box model, basically somebody else's problem...Looks like i might have to go through a higher level of support


----------



## Malinkadink

I don't really think that's bleed, bleed is more of a yellow glow, i have seen what you're seeing at that bottom edge though, i think my current XB240H had something similar but it eventually went away with usage, i would let it burn in a bit and see if it gets better. When you're not at the computer, or overnight set the brightness to 100 and put up a full white screen, that'll help the monitor warm up and settle better. The metal frame holding the panel and back light assembly together may be a little tight so the heat will help alleviate some pressure with use.

Also i noticed the lower bezel separating a bit too on this monitor, the glue they use just seems too weak, but i wouldn't worry about it too much, can always get your own stronger glue to fix that. I'll have my dell delivered today, will be back to report on any bad pixels and the overall uniformity or if there is any bleed. Will check the bezel to see if its coming loose as well.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I don't really think that's bleed, bleed is more of a yellow glow, i have seen what you're seeing at that bottom edge though, i think my current XB240H had something similar but it eventually went away with usage, i would let it burn in a bit and see if it gets better. When you're not at the computer, or overnight set the brightness to 100 and put up a full white screen, that'll help the monitor warm up and settle better. The metal frame holding the panel and back light assembly together may be a little tight so the heat will help alleviate some pressure with use.
> 
> Also i noticed the lower bezel separating a bit too on this monitor, the glue they use just seems too weak, but i wouldn't worry about it too much, can always get your own stronger glue to fix that. I'll have my dell delivered today, will be back to report on any bad pixels and the overall uniformity or if there is any bleed. Will check the bezel to see if its coming loose as well.


ok thanks! ill try that out....the first s2417dg dell sent me had horrible uniformity, this one was much better minus the bottom edge and glue problems.


----------



## Bigie22

I haven't bought a new monitor in 10 years... are there certain tools or tests I should be doing when I first get this, to decide if it is acceptable or needs to be returned?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> also does this look like a reasonable level of backlight bleed coming from the bottom edge? debating if I should exchange it for another one


That's actually from the bezel being applied to tight. If you press on the bezel with some force in certain areas, you can see it go away. If you feel like taking it apart, there's a good possibility you can fix it.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> That's actually from the bezel being applied to tight. If you press on the bezel with some force in certain areas, you can see it go away. If you feel like taking it apart, there's a good possibility you can fix it.


ok ill try that too....so just apply pressure along the front bottom bezel?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> ok ill try that too....so just apply pressure along the front bottom bezel?


It's not going to fix it, but you will see in certain spots in goes away until you release the pressure again. If you see the bleed disappear in certain areas, it just means the bezel was applied to tight or it's warped applying pressure in some areas. You would have to dissemble it and reapply the bezel to make it not apply the uneven pressure. You can see an example of it 



 on a different monitor.

Edit: Also forgot to post, but it's on sale at the moment for $341 and ebates has a 12% cashback that they apply to the full $560 price. I got a second one for $300 after $68 rebate. It might still be active. Here is the

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5ffdhl/monitor_dell_s2417dg_24_165_hz_gsync_tn_panel_300/
. Can't beat this deal for a 1440p G-Sync display with pixel perfect overdrive.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> It's not going to fix it, but you will see in certain spots in goes away until you release the pressure again. If you see the bleed disappear in certain areas, it just means the bezel was applied to tight or it's warped applying pressure in some areas. You would have to dissemble it and reapply the bezel to make it not apply the uneven pressure. You can see an example of it
> 
> 
> 
> on a different monitor.


gotcha thanks!


----------



## Malinkadink

Got mine, no bleed, no dead pixels (i scrutinized every square inch of the screen really closely lol) bezel also looks to be holding well, not peeling off like one of the ones i had before. Looks like a keeper, hope the second one will be the same. Gotta calibrate it this weekend, will probably get a BT.1886 and 2.2 gamma calibration and compare the two and see which i prefer. I've been using 1886 on my last monitor for awhile and really grew to like it, shadow detail is easy to see and all that.


----------



## Glerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackstacker*
> 
> Same here, I returned countless monitors. Hopefully this is it. Save money with the 24.
> Wow, mines is coming man. I can't wait. Now what did you do with all those so-call great monitors?


I returned them or sold them... Wasn't really money wise but I wasn't satisfied with neither of these...

If i had time i would do a review of my thoughts after having tried all the gaming monitors formats!

Aneways it's been a week now and so far so good with the s2417dg!

Playing fixed 160fps in ow for constant g-sync is silky smooth and responsive! My framerate in BF1 is more variable so g-sync really shines.

Image is not too blurry because it's 24 inches but you still see the pixels at normal distance. 27 inches was a no way for me.

I'm using default settings of the monitor in custom mode with the icc profile in OP.

And most importantly, yes my gaming skills are better with this monitor.

I might finally keep it!


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> And most importantly, yes my gaming *skills are better* with this monitor. I might finally keep it!


Love it.







You are better at reacting and aiming?


----------



## Brave Sir Robin

Is pixel inversion just something that one has to accept with the S2417DG? I'm seeing a few mentions of it in this thread and in reviews on Amazon, but some reviews on Amazon have said that their monitors lack it. I personally am experiencing it on my particular unit, and am wondering if it would be advisable for me to return it and try another one. Another thing to consider is that I bought the monitor for $400 (from Amazon), and I could possibly get a refund and then buy a new one for the $360 they're charging now (assuming the price doesn't increase once stock returns). Additionally, there are two flecks of dust under the matte coating. One is in the bottom left which I haven't noticed outside of my initial checking for defects (I've had the monitor about two weeks), and the other is almost in the direct center of the screen which I have noticed especially when doing amateur image editing as well as in desktop usage and web browsing. It's not noticeable in gaming, though.

Barring those issues, it's a great monitor. The stand is sturdy, and I greatly prefer the "business" design to the "gaming" designs most monitors sporting these features have. The thin bezel is nice, but the matte coating (I think?) goes past the usable screen area until about 1mm from the edge of the monitor, which makes adjustment almost impossible without putting fingerprints everywhere. The smooth motion of 165hz is great, but with a weaker CPU (waiting until Zen), my framerates tend to vary, which in large swings causes a jarring effect between smoothness of motion. Coming from an Asus PB278q, which is a 27" 1440p 60hz IPS, I can say that the reduced screen size is regrettable, but the increased PPI is nice. Not enormous in terms of difference, but noticeable. The colors on the S2417DG are actually not that bad compared to the PB278q's IPS panel. After calibration, they look just slightly less vibrant with a little less color accuracy. I tried increasing the digital vibrance in the Nvidia control panel, but I found that the reduced color accuracy that accompanied it made it look worse. One last minor thing to note is that the monitor has some strange behavior when it comes to power-on-state. I immediately disabled power-saving mode due to hearing about strange behavior that accompanied it and not really caring about slightly increased power usage, so perhaps it has something to do with that, but the monitor doesn't seem to power off when you press the power button but rather go into a low-power state. It's not a deal-breaker, but it did cause confusion when trying to enable the overclock, as I had to physically unplug the monitor and then plug it back in to make the setting stick. Maybe this occurs to prevent either the splash screen, as I noticed that I don't see it every time I turn the monitor on as I did with the Asus, or else to prevent that bug with running display port at high resolutions causing your desktop icons to move whenever you turned the screen off, which was also a problem with the Asus that I am thankful to (seemingly) be rid of. All in all, this monitor is a huge upgrade from the Asus PB278q, and is definitely worth the asking price.

I would love an answer on if the pixel inversion is an issue across the entire model or just a recurring defect, if anyone could provide one. Honestly, I might just get a replacement to try and rid myself of that fleck of dust in the center of the screen regardless.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave Sir Robin*
> 
> Is pixel inversion just something that one has to accept with the S2417DG? I'm seeing a few mentions of it in this thread and in reviews on Amazon, but some reviews on Amazon have said that their monitors lack it. I personally am experiencing it on my particular unit, and am wondering if it would be advisable for me to return it and try another one. Another thing to consider is that I bought the monitor for $400 (from Amazon), and I could possibly get a refund and then buy a new one for the $360 they're charging now (assuming the price doesn't increase once stock returns). Additionally, there are two flecks of dust under the matte coating. One is in the bottom left which I haven't noticed outside of my initial checking for defects (I've had the monitor about two weeks), and the other is almost in the direct center of the screen which I have noticed especially when doing amateur image editing as well as in desktop usage and web browsing. It's not noticeable in gaming, though.
> 
> Barring those issues, it's a great monitor. The stand is sturdy, and I greatly prefer the "business" design to the "gaming" designs most monitors sporting these features have. The thin bezel is nice, but the matte coating (I think?) goes past the usable screen area until about 1mm from the edge of the monitor, which makes adjustment almost impossible without putting fingerprints everywhere. The smooth motion of 165hz is great, but with a weaker CPU (waiting until Zen), my framerates tend to vary, which in large swings causes a jarring effect between smoothness of motion. Coming from an Asus PB278q, which is a 27" 1440p 60hz IPS, I can say that the reduced screen size is regrettable, but the increased PPI is nice. Not enormous in terms of difference, but noticeable. The colors on the S2417DG are actually not that bad compared to the PB278q's IPS panel. After calibration, they look just slightly less vibrant with a little less color accuracy. I tried increasing the digital vibrance in the Nvidia control panel, but I found that the reduced color accuracy that accompanied it made it look worse. One last minor thing to note is that the monitor has some strange behavior when it comes to power-on-state. I immediately disabled power-saving mode due to hearing about strange behavior that accompanied it and not really caring about slightly increased power usage, so perhaps it has something to do with that, but the monitor doesn't seem to power off when you press the power button but rather go into a low-power state. It's not a deal-breaker, but it did cause confusion when trying to enable the overclock, as I had to physically unplug the monitor and then plug it back in to make the setting stick. Maybe this occurs to prevent either the splash screen, as I noticed that I don't see it every time I turn the monitor on as I did with the Asus, or else to prevent that bug with running display port at high resolutions causing your desktop icons to move whenever you turned the screen off, which was also a problem with the Asus that I am thankful to (seemingly) be rid of. All in all, this monitor is a huge upgrade from the Asus PB278q, and is definitely worth the asking price.
> 
> I would love an answer on if the pixel inversion is an issue across the entire model or just a recurring defect, if anyone could provide one. Honestly, I might just get a replacement to try and rid myself of that fleck of dust in the center of the screen regardless.


I would switch it out. I received two of my three yesterday and havent had a ton of time to test them but i havent noticed any pixel inversion. Both screens are defect free as well that i can tell.


----------



## paulkemp

Just got mine. Super impressed so far. Easy setup, I too had to use the included cable to get 144 and 165hz. The included cable worked like a charm.


----------



## Bigie22

Question for those of you that already have gotten this: with 1440p at 24 inches, does Windows and Chrome automatically scale so that icons and text are not tiny? Or is it a Display Setting? And how does that scaling (125% or whatever) look? Just hoping that this switch to 1440p is not going to drive my wife crazy by making everything tiny for her web browsing and Youtube viewing!

Thanks!


----------



## Mini0510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sludgebelcher*
> 
> added this too: "as well as AOC Agon AG241QG"


Honestly, Dell is the cheapest and they use the same panel. It's still on sale as of now. And can apply more coupons to it too.

yes you can changed it. And you can always change the % in google chrome browser too


----------



## bobpage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigie22*
> 
> Question for those of you that already have gotten this: with 1440p at 24 inches, does Windows and Chrome automatically scale so that icons and text are not tiny? Or is it a Display Setting? And how does that scaling (125% or whatever) look? Just hoping that this switch to 1440p is not going to drive my wife crazy by making everything tiny for her web browsing and Youtube viewing!


When I tried it, Windows 8.1 automatically set up 125% scaling for this display. You can change that if you want (search control panel for "dpi"). After the DPI is changed, existing applications are blurry until you log out and log back in, at which point most applications are no longer blurry. Chrome scales correctly, but images may be a little less sharp at 125% because they have to be scaled. Most people wouldn't care. In general, it works fine.


----------



## bobpage

Can someone else with this monitor please stare at some dead pixel test pages (= solid colors) and tell me if they see thick but faint vertical bars (~80px wide) that seem to be projected from an inch behind the panel? They shift around a bit as you move your head. I'm wondering if this is just a property of this TN panel, or if I got a weird dud.

It's probably easiest to see with red: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=3

I am not entirely certain we all get the same TN panels, because my gamma needs more adjustment than the .icm profile in this thread.

I tried capturing the bars with a photo, but they were invisible.


----------



## paulkemp

if you do the UFO test, is it supposed to be 100# smooth the top alien? Or is there another test like that for this monitor, since its not using light boost?
UFO test: http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobpage*
> 
> It's probably easiest to see with red: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=3
> 
> I am not entirely certain we all get the same TN panels, because my gamma needs more adjustment than the .icm profile in this thread.
> I tried capturing the bars with a photo, but they were invisible.


I cannot see any dead pixels on mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigie22*
> 
> Question for those of you that already have gotten this: with 1440p at 24 inches, does Windows and Chrome automatically scale so that icons and text are not tiny? Or is it a Display Setting? And how does that scaling (125% or whatever) look? Just hoping that this switch to 1440p is not going to drive my wife crazy by making everything tiny for her web browsing and Youtube viewing!
> 
> Thanks!


I think 100% scaling is perfect. I do however sit quite near the screen. Around an arms lenght. Scaling works well, but some applications gets fuzzy imo. Maybe your wife does not notice the fuzzyness. I think this is the sweet spot. No pixels or anything.


----------



## bobpage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> I cannot see any dead pixels on mine.


I'm just pointing to the dead pixel pages to get a solid color. Don't look for dead pixels, look for faint but wide vertical stripes/bars. Easier to see at 30% or higher brightness. Do you see them? (or do I have a screwy panel?)


----------



## jackstacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> I returned them or sold them... Wasn't really money wise but I wasn't satisfied with neither of these...
> 
> If i had time i would do a review of my thoughts after having tried all the gaming monitors formats!
> 
> Aneways it's been a week now and so far so good with the s2417dg!
> 
> Playing fixed 160fps in ow for constant g-sync is silky smooth and responsive! My framerate in BF1 is more variable so g-sync really shines.
> 
> Image is not too blurry because it's 24 inches but you still see the pixels at normal distance. 27 inches was a no way for me.
> 
> I'm using default settings of the monitor in custom mode with the icc profile in OP.
> 
> And most importantly, yes my gaming skills are better with this monitor.
> 
> I might finally keep it!


Nice to hear man. I was really worried about the 24 inches @ 1440p. 27 was a bit overkill on the desk when I had it before. What's your gpu? A bit worried I can get over 100fps with my 1070 Mainly gonna be rocking overwatch and titanfall 2, totally addicted to TF2 right now.


----------



## Doubletap1911

I've been running 3x ASUS VG248QE (144hz) monitors in NV Surround for about 3 years. I'm looking to completely upgrade my PC and my monitors next year.

One thing that's important to me is how easy it is to switch inputs since I sometimes run my personal PC and sometimes run my work PC.

The ASUS monitors let you cycle through DVI/DP/HDMI with a single button. Can anyone describe the process to switch between DP and HDMI on these?

Also - the one thing I really hate on the ASUS monitors is that if you lose signal (ex: rebooting) then the monitor seeks another input. Can anyone say whether the S2417DG will hold on it's current input even if it loses signal (and does it stay black or throw up some annoying "no signal!" color box?)

Thanks


----------



## GMcDougal

I had two out of three monitors hooked up as my 3rd hasnt arrived yet and I could only run one at 165hz. Is 144hz max for multiple displays?


----------



## Tennobanzai

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobpage*
> 
> When I tried it, Windows 8.1 automatically set up 125% scaling for this display. You can change that if you want (search control panel for "dpi"). After the DPI is changed, existing applications are blurry until you log out and log back in, at which point most applications are no longer blurry. Chrome scales correctly, but images may be a little less sharp at 125% because they have to be scaled. Most people wouldn't care. In general, it works fine.


I'm wondering if Windows 10 scales it automatically. It would make sense since a lot of my apps are blurry. I know Steam looks blurry. I'll have to check and go with 100%


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> I had two out of three monitors hooked up as my 3rd hasnt arrived yet and I could only run one at 165hz. Is 144hz max for multiple displays?


Got my second one today, again no dead pixels or bleed, this one actually has a bit less of that dark bluish bleed at the bottom bezel, though my first one doesn't have much of it either. Both displays running at 165hz w/gsync enabled no problem. Running it in custom color (haven't calibrated yet so its all at 100 for the values), contrast down to 68 and brightness set to 2. Waiting on the vesa mount i ordered to help free up some desk space.


----------



## justnvc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave Sir Robin*
> 
> Is pixel inversion just something that one has to accept with the S2417DG? I'm seeing a few mentions of it in this thread and in reviews on Amazon, but some reviews on Amazon have said that their monitors lack it. I personally am experiencing it on my particular unit, and am wondering if it would be advisable for me to return it and try another one. Another thing to consider is that I bought the monitor for $400 (from Amazon), and I could possibly get a refund and then buy a new one for the $360 they're charging now (assuming the price doesn't increase once stock returns). Additionally, there are two flecks of dust under the matte coating. One is in the bottom left which I haven't noticed outside of my initial checking for defects (I've had the monitor about two weeks), and the other is almost in the direct center of the screen which I have noticed especially when doing amateur image editing as well as in desktop usage and web browsing. It's not noticeable in gaming, though.
> 
> Barring those issues, it's a great monitor. The stand is sturdy, and I greatly prefer the "business" design to the "gaming" designs most monitors sporting these features have. The thin bezel is nice, but the matte coating (I think?) goes past the usable screen area until about 1mm from the edge of the monitor, which makes adjustment almost impossible without putting fingerprints everywhere. The smooth motion of 165hz is great, but with a weaker CPU (waiting until Zen), my framerates tend to vary, which in large swings causes a jarring effect between smoothness of motion. Coming from an Asus PB278q, which is a 27" 1440p 60hz IPS, I can say that the reduced screen size is regrettable, but the increased PPI is nice. Not enormous in terms of difference, but noticeable. The colors on the S2417DG are actually not that bad compared to the PB278q's IPS panel. After calibration, they look just slightly less vibrant with a little less color accuracy. I tried increasing the digital vibrance in the Nvidia control panel, but I found that the reduced color accuracy that accompanied it made it look worse. One last minor thing to note is that the monitor has some strange behavior when it comes to power-on-state. I immediately disabled power-saving mode due to hearing about strange behavior that accompanied it and not really caring about slightly increased power usage, so perhaps it has something to do with that, but the monitor doesn't seem to power off when you press the power button but rather go into a low-power state. It's not a deal-breaker, but it did cause confusion when trying to enable the overclock, as I had to physically unplug the monitor and then plug it back in to make the setting stick. Maybe this occurs to prevent either the splash screen, as I noticed that I don't see it every time I turn the monitor on as I did with the Asus, or else to prevent that bug with running display port at high resolutions causing your desktop icons to move whenever you turned the screen off, which was also a problem with the Asus that I am thankful to (seemingly) be rid of. All in all, this monitor is a huge upgrade from the Asus PB278q, and is definitely worth the asking price.
> 
> I would love an answer on if the pixel inversion is an issue across the entire model or just a recurring defect, if anyone could provide one. Honestly, I might just get a replacement to try and rid myself of that fleck of dust in the center of the screen regardless.


I had pixel inversion on my A00


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> I had pixel inversion on my A00


What's the best way to test/look for it? I've seen it on previous monitors but i haven't noticed it on the Dell from normal usage.


----------



## justnvc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> What's the best way to test/look for it? I've seen it on previous monitors but i haven't noticed it on the Dell from normal usage.


I had pixel inversion on my A00









I noticed it in h1z1 when swinging my mouse around. Everything would go almost Haze like for a split second. Hard to describe, but very miminal and over before you really know what it is!


----------



## ThorBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I
> I'm wondering if Windows 10 scales it automatically. It would make sense since a lot of my apps are blurry. I know Steam looks blurry. I'll have to check and go with 100%


Windows 10 scales it to 125% automatically. My monitor came in today, and the DPI is not too small on the desktop but I find it a bit small for webpages like reddit and forums. I've left desktop scaling at 100% (native) and upped chrome's zoom to 110% and so far I think this combination is perfect! Tried to calibrate the best I could, but still waiting on the colormunki calibrator I snagged off amazon during black friday.


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Got my second one today, again no dead pixels or bleed, this one actually has a bit less of that dark bluish bleed at the bottom bezel, though my first one doesn't have much of it either. Both displays running at 165hz w/gsync enabled no problem. Running it in custom color (haven't calibrated yet so its all at 100 for the values), contrast down to 68 and brightness set to 2. Waiting on the vesa mount i ordered to help free up some desk space.


Thanks for that. Ill mess with it more once i get time to hook up all 3.


----------



## Malinkadink

So this may sound weird but i'm sending back one and sticking to one monitor. I seem to prefer using a single monitor, Having that second monitor on the side just distracts me when gaming tbh. I'm keeping the second one that came in since it virtually has none of that lower bezel bleed, the first one i got has some towards the bottom right especially, even with both monitors at 2 brightness you could still see it slightly.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So this may sound weird but i'm sending back one and sticking to one monitor. I seem to prefer using a single monitor, Having that second monitor on the side just distracts me when gaming tbh. I'm keeping the second one that came in since it virtually has none of that lower bezel bleed, the first one i got has some towards the bottom right especially, even with both monitors at 2 brightness you could still see it slightly.


That's pretty much me. One front and center is all i need. So what do you think about the coating? Will you be attempting to remove it?


----------



## Brave Sir Robin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> I would switch it out. I received two of my three yesterday and havent had a ton of time to test them but i havent noticed any pixel inversion. Both screens are defect free as well that i can tell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> I had pixel inversion on my A00


Thank you for the answers. I've ordered a replacement to see if I can't at least rid myself of that dust in the center of the panel. It's bothering me even as I type this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> What's the best way to test/look for it? I've seen it on previous monitors but i haven't noticed it on the Dell from normal usage.


I noticed it most often when I had the brightness at a higher value (50 or more), especially before adjusting gamma in-game. It shows on lighter colours better than darker ones. I never actually noticed it outside of games, and very rarely in instances that weren't displaying any kind of significant motion, although I did see it on some still loading screens in PlanetSide 2. It especially tends to occur in instances where semi-transparent textures are being used, such as with fog and mist. The mist of Skyrim's waterfalls are a good example of that. It's also much more noticeable with a lower frame rate. I saw it a lot in Overwatch when I played during the free weekend. It seemed to occur on walls most often, there.


----------



## paulkemp

This monitor is epic. For you who play Overwatch. Historically I've had a accuracy around 35% with Pharah, yesterday, on my first match on the S2417DG, I had 51% with Pharah. That is by far the highest accuracy I've ever seen on Pharah on my own profile. Now, these things can differ from match to match, but I bet I'll get a significantly higher accuracy this season, after getting a 165 (144) hz monitor.

Anyhow, when using the UFO tests, how are you previewing percieving the top (fast) UFO? I remember seeing this test on my friends Benq with light boost, and the top UFO was 100% clear. This was on 144hz though. It is not clear to me, it has a slight fuzz around it. How does it look for you?

http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates


----------



## Bigie22

I am going to be using this with a 1060 pushed to the limit. I assume that I should keep it at 144Hz and not bother with the OC?


----------



## gene-z

I just got my second one and the colors look a bit better with the calibrated profile, nothing huge, but I can notice it. It's another perfect panel, so I've only had 1 bad out of 3 I've gotten. The box also had a 1" gash in it exactly where the screen lays, so I was a bit worried, but the packaging protected it well. Stand is a lot smoother to move up and down, my other 2 were very stiff. Power button is still really stiff. 165hz works on desktop with no flickering! My past two had flickering with 165hz on desktop, but they were all fine in-game at 165hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigie22*
> 
> I am going to be using this with a 1060 pushed to the limit. I assume that I should keep it at 144Hz and not bother with the OC?


There is no reason why you shouldn't be using 165hz for gaming, unless the overclock isn't stable. If there is no weird flickering or artificating in-game, you should be using it for a slight edge and a tiny bump in motion clarity. You have G-Sync, so you never have to worry about using a refresh rate you can't match with your FPS. Just cap your frame rate in-game, or use NVIDIA inspector to set a global cap to 164 (fps tends to go 1 fps over cap, so you set it to 164 to have the overflow fps only hit 165 and still stay in the range), or you will get tearing if you go outside of the G-Sync range - 30 - 165hz.


----------



## Bigie22

Thanks!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave Sir Robin*
> 
> Thank you for the answers. I've ordered a replacement to see if I can't at least rid myself of that dust in the center of the panel. It's bothering me even as I type this.
> I noticed it most often when I had the brightness at a higher value (50 or more), especially before adjusting gamma in-game. It shows on lighter colours better than darker ones. I never actually noticed it outside of games, and very rarely in instances that weren't displaying any kind of significant motion, although I did see it on some still loading screens in PlanetSide 2. It especially tends to occur in instances where semi-transparent textures are being used, such as with fog and mist. The mist of Skyrim's waterfalls are a good example of that. It's also much more noticeable with a lower frame rate. I saw it a lot in Overwatch when I played during the free weekend. It seemed to occur on walls most often, there.


I guess i won't see the problem then since im running mine at 8 brightness now which is about 48 nits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> That's pretty much me. One front and center is all i need. So what do you think about the coating? Will you be attempting to remove it?


I think someone somewhere posted a dematted s2417dg already and it looked good, im actually not too bothered by this monitors coating, its quite light, and i no longer need to see my keyboards leds reflect off my screen when i press a key









That said i'm in the process of calibrating the monitor and i'm debating whether or not i even want an icc profile for this thing. My settings are:
8 brightness
75 contrast
95/95/100 for RGB
Here are the UNCALIBRATED results:





This monitor is giving me a nearly perfect BT.1886 gamma curve, greyscale looks great, just a few colors have large deltas but that's honestly to be expected from a TN which is prone to either under saturating or over saturating some colors, still looks great regardless.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Can someone tell me how you switch inputs? Is it quick and easy or a trip through a few menus?


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> Can someone tell me how you switch inputs? Is it quick and easy or a trip through a few menus?


Here's the manual. Looks like its more than one button press to switch between inputs.

http://downloads.dell.com/manuals/all-products/esuprt_electronics/esuprt_display/dell-s2417dg-monitor_user%27s%20guide_en-us.pdf


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> Can someone tell me how you switch inputs? Is it quick and easy or a trip through a few menus?


You can reassign the shortcut keys to have input at quick access.


----------



## vs17e

Anyone having issues with 165hz Gsync? Had mine come in today, but 165hz Gsync straight up refuses to work with a blank flickering screen. Turning off Gsync or disabling the OC solves the problem


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vs17e*
> 
> Anyone having issues with 165hz Gsync? Had mine come in today, but 165hz Gsync straight up refuses to work with a blank flickering screen. Turning off Gsync or disabling the OC solves the problem


Is that with the included dp cable?


----------



## PAHK

@ Malinkadink,was there any need to lower the contrast to 68 as noted by Tom's Hardware? Is 95,95,100 your final calibration, or still finetuning?
Runing mine at 12 brightness, still have to order a Spyder or X-Rite, as i left mine outside the country at my brothers place ?...


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PAHK*
> 
> @ Malinkadink,was there any need to lower the contrast to 68 as noted by Tom's Hardware? Is 95,95,100 your final calibration, or still finetuning?
> Runing mine at 12 brightness, still have to order a Spyder or X-Rite, as i left mine outside the country at my brothers place ?...


I tested default 75 and 68, didn't notice anything improve with 68 except less brightness and a loss of 100 contrast. 95/95/100 was the final OSD calibration which got me 6505K color temp, and 838:1 static contrast. As i suspected the color profile generated by DisplayCAL made almost no difference because the gamma was already tracking BT.1886. As expected though the profile really helped tune the greyscale with all values now tracking at <1 DeltaE.


----------



## PAHK

Ah thank's. Already thought by eye didn't miss anything at top gray gradients, but wasn't sure as i had no confirmation from my spyder. Think for now i go back 75 than ?. And see how my eyes feel about 11 or 10 brightness, as this monitors backlight is really bright...


----------



## vs17e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Is that with the included dp cable?


yep, should I get a new one?


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vs17e*
> 
> yep, should I get a new one?


Yes a new cable. there are some links in this thread that has the kind of cables that workes with 165.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vs17e*
> 
> yep, should I get a new one?


Try the other DP outputs on your GPU first, i'm using the supplied cable with my card and 165hz OC works no problems.


----------



## stncttr908

Hey all, got my S2417DG the other day and well, I can never go back to a 60hz display again. One issue I'm having is setting custom resolutions to use for games which don't seem to support DSR (cough cough Tifanfall 2). Does anyone have any recommendations for setting custom resolutions for say 2880x1620, or even 4K? It was very straightforward on my old 1080p 60hz display, but any attempts on the Dell give me an error. I don't expect to be able to get 165hz at these higher resolutions, but I'm not sure what to set it to instead. I searched through the thread and only found stuff related to 3D Vision. Cheers!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stncttr908*
> 
> Hey all, got my S2417DG the other day and well, I can never go back to a 60hz display again. One issue I'm having is setting custom resolutions to use for games which don't seem to support DSR (cough cough Tifanfall 2). Does anyone have any recommendations for setting custom resolutions for say 2880x1620, or even 4K? It was very straightforward on my old 1080p 60hz display, but any attempts on the Dell give me an error. I don't expect to be able to get 165hz at these higher resolutions, but I'm not sure what to set it to instead. I searched through the thread and only found stuff related to 3D Vision. Cheers!


Why even use DSR with a 24" 1440p display? All DSR will do is help smooth out some jaggies which at 1440p 24" is not so bad especially if you throw on x2 or x4 MSAA. With Nvidia you can enable MFAA in 3d settings and then if you use x2 MSAA ingame its the equivalent of x4 MSAA at the cost of x2 MSAA its pretty neat stuff.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I guess i won't see the problem then since im running mine at 8 brightness now which is about 48 nits.
> I think someone somewhere posted a dematted s2417dg already and it looked good, im actually not too bothered by this monitors coating, its quite light, and i no longer need to see my keyboards leds reflect off my screen when i press a key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said i'm in the process of calibrating the monitor and i'm debating whether or not i even want an icc profile for this thing. My settings are:
> 8 brightness
> 75 contrast
> 95/95/100 for RGB
> Here are the UNCALIBRATED results:
> 
> This monitor is giving me a nearly perfect BT.1886 gamma curve, greyscale looks great, just a few colors have large deltas but that's honestly to be expected from a TN which is prone to either under saturating or over saturating some colors, still looks great regardless.


Finally some worthy info. And low brightness results at that, excellent. Yeah looks doable for gaming with just OSD settings. Greyscale looks really good.
Man you even run a lower brightness than me i thought i was a vampire. Can you have a look at my greyscale test in full screen. Are you getting your whites chopped at that brightness? On my monitor (TN- ccfl) i can see the blacks from 0-15 fairly well once my eyes adjust, but 240-255 is basically a white blob no matter what, more so from about 246-255 but it's basically hard to tell the difference from 241-255.
open in new tab

or
http://i.imgur.com/q6uc5ex.png


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Finally some worthy info. And low brightness results at that, excellent. Yeah looks doable for gaming with just OSD settings. Greyscale looks really good.
> Man you even run a lower brightness than me i thought i was a vampire. Can you have a look at my greyscale test in full screen. Are you getting your whites chopped at that brightness? On my monitor (TN- ccfl) i can see the blacks from 0-15 fairly well once my eyes adjust, but 240-255 is basically a white blob no matter what, more so from about 246-255 but it's basically hard to tell the difference from 241-255.
> open in new tab
> 
> or
> http://i.imgur.com/q6uc5ex.png


At a glance past 245 its a white blob, if i really try to focus i can see the rest of the blocks, if i cheat a bit and look at it from below to get the gamma to rise


----------



## stncttr908

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Why even use DSR with a 24" 1440p display? All DSR will do is help smooth out some jaggies which at 1440p 24" is not so bad especially if you throw on x2 or x4 MSAA. With Nvidia you can enable MFAA in 3d settings and then if you use x2 MSAA ingame its the equivalent of x4 MSAA at the cost of x2 MSAA its pretty neat stuff.


I can see your point, but I am a huge fan of downsampling, particularly in games that don't offer at least halfway decent post processing AA, and the coverage of types like MSAA and MFAA isn't the best on transparent textures, etc.


----------



## jackstacker

Hi guys,

Finally got mines today, I do like it. Very sharp but texts too small, i set it to 125% on my windows 7, looks funny. Any tips for text scaling and scaling for other applications like firefox, stocks etc.

fyi:
1440p is butter but it's kicking my 1070 behind. Playing on 1080p on this monitor isn't bad but definitely far away for a native 1080p quality. Colors are definitely better than the pg248q I got. I will test more tommorrow.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackstacker*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally got mines today, I do like it. Very sharp but texts too small, i set it to 125% on my windows 7, looks funny. Any tips for text scaling and scaling for other applications like firefox, stocks etc.
> 
> fyi:
> 1440p is butter but it's kicking my 1070 behind. Playing on 1080p on this monitor isn't bad but definitely far away for a native 1080p quality. Colors are definitely better than the pg248q I got. I will test more tommorrow.


1070 is fine for 1440p, don't go too crazy with ingame settings, play with the filters and don't run things on ultra if you can help it, typically dropping down to very high or high (whatever is below ultra) will net you a big boost in performance. Text is indeed smaller on 1440p 24" especially if you're coming form the PG248Q. Solutions to that would be to try and sit closer, i'm about half a foot closer to this monitor than my outgoing 1080p 24" and im fine with 100% scaling.

Windows 7 scaling is very poor compared to Windows 10 so there's really nothing you can do short of upgrading to W10 to use 125% scaling. If you're opposed to upgrading to W10 then try to get used to 100% scaling, it took me a couple days as well. You can also use scaling in chrome which works quite well.


----------



## GMcDougal

Finally got all 3. All of them seem suprisingly perfect with no terrible BLB or dead pixels. Here is a quick shot of them running iRacing. So far i really like them but for some reason the colors dont quite pop like the S2716 i had. Im hoping a ICC profile will be updated in the future to bring the colors in line with my old 2716.


----------



## jackstacker

Is that all I can do on scaling? Everything is very fuzzy/blurry. Even photos of regular new york times articles are blurry @ 125%. I just hooked this monitor to wifes win 10, still look crappy @ 125%. I see on google there's some fixes but it requires coding crap?

So are you just using normal scaling or did you increase you scale in windows 10?


----------



## jackstacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> 
> Finally got all 3. All of them seem suprisingly perfect with no terrible BLB or dead pixels. Here is a quick shot of them running iRacing. So far i really like them but for some reason the colors dont quite pop like the S2716 i had. Im hoping a ICC profile will be updated in the future to bring the colors in line with my old 2716.


That's insane lol.

I also need my colors to get better. Did you scale your texts? How does it look? I might have to take a chance at the 27 even though that panel is bad.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackstacker*
> 
> Is that all I can do on scaling? Everything is very fuzzy/blurry. Even photos of regular new york times articles are blurry @ 125%. I just hooked this monitor to wifes win 10, still look crappy @ 125%. I see on google there's some fixes but it requires coding crap?
> 
> So are you just using normal scaling or did you increase you scale in windows 10?


Using normal 100% scaling to avoid any inconsistencies between apps. Rather have everything be small and sharp, than large and have some things be blurry. If you can try to sit closer to the screen, maybe go as far as to get a vesa mount with a long arm you can use to bring it in closer.


----------



## ninjurai

Awesome setup Dougal


----------



## jackstacker

I'm liking the pg248q more and more compared to this s2417dg scaling BS. Windows needs to shape up, 4k displays everywhere this holiday, and they still sitting on their behind.

I see complaints everywhere, there's no fix on windows 7 or 10, all it does is just expand your current texts or image. Like you said, it's either keep it at 100% native scaling or you lose. I rather deal with the grid line effect on the pg248q tn panel. Gonna start the RMA for s2417dg due to scaling issues. Can't believe I'm gonna keep the 1080p for the same price as the 1440p; garbage.

And wait for a real ips 30 inch 1440p where I don't have to scale.


----------



## reqq

nevermind tool might be dirty


----------



## jackstacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> nevermind tool might be dirty


Is it a really dirty app? I used that app before you linked it to me and it didn't work for me. It was still blurry. I really do like this panel. It's the windows ugly scalling issue that's killing it. I'm not sure how people deal with their 28" 4k monitors.


----------



## Bigie22

Bummer, looks like those of us who ordered a bit later are getting our orders delayed because of "parts shortages". I ordered on the 29th and was supposed to have "Advantage" expedited shipping for the monitor to arrive today but it hasn't even shipped yet. I guess this was such a good deal that Dell wasn't prepared for the demand. I saw scores of people purchasing here and on reddit.

The scaling issues people are having are getting me worried, that was the 2nd biggest concern I had about buying this monitor. My wife is going to be pissed if her use of the pc for general use sucks now.


----------



## jackstacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigie22*
> 
> Bummer, looks like those of us who ordered a bit later are getting our orders delayed because of "parts shortages". I ordered on the 29th and was supposed to have "Advantage" expedited shipping for the monitor to arrive today but it hasn't even shipped yet. I guess this was such a good deal that Dell wasn't prepared for the demand. I saw scores of people purchasing here and on reddit.
> 
> The scaling issues people are having are getting me worried, that was the 2nd biggest concern I had about buying this monitor. My wife is going to be pissed if her use of the pc for general use sucks now.


I didn't want to scare you. But yeah for me, the blurriness is bad when you scale 125%. Other than that, I like the panel, it kills the pg248q for sure.
Maybe like other users, you can get used to the native scaling. Pissed that msft has not addressed that issue. All these black friday/ cyber monday explosion deals of 1440, 4k's monitors.


----------



## Bigie22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackstacker*
> 
> I didn't want to scare you. But yeah for me, the blurriness is bad when you scale 125%. Other than that, I like the panel, it kills the pg248q for sure.
> Maybe like other users, you can get used to the native scaling. Pissed that msft has not addressed that issue. All these black friday/ cyber monday explosion deals of 1440, 4k's monitors.


My wife's primary use is web surfing and Youtube videos. Heck, MY primary use is websurfing, I only get to game a couple of hours per week. Maybe I will just use native and crank Chrome to 110% magnification.


----------



## DanDavis872

Joined this board because this thread ended up being my principal reference in deciding to buy the S2417DG. It's excellent and passes the basic tests at the default settings but a few things are bothering me, especially since I'm not the sort to pay this much for a monitor but on sale the 1440p and GSync were irresistible. If you're contented with your monitor maybe don't examine it for comparison to my below photographs but, otherwise, I was hoping the other owners could weigh in on whether theirs have similar issues and if I could reasonably hope for better from a replacement.

These are taken from a crummy phone camera, the colors are not quite accurate, and the problems appear more severe than in person but they capture the general idea of the problems.


Spoiler: Ignorance can be bliss



Exhibit A: Gamma shift (The monitor is noticeably darker on top than bottom)

I noticed this most clearly on the Windows' solid color orange background.

Exhibit B: Non-uniform blackness in the middle of the screen (more so than I have noticed with the naked eye in any of my other monitors)

Ignore the backlight bleed on the bottom and the reflection on the side. It's daytime here and this happened to be the best I can do.



Overall it's a good monitor but these issues stop it short of great for me.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigie22*
> 
> My wife's primary use is web surfing and Youtube videos. Heck, MY primary use is websurfing, I only get to game a couple of hours per week. Maybe I will just use native and crank Chrome to 110% magnification.


I personally have zero issues with 100% scaling. I was used to a 25" 1440p panel though. And I sit at about an arms legth away from the screen. I prefer 1440p at 24" or 25" over a 27" any day. I do use the CTRL + scroll wheel to adjust web pages as i see fit though. Some are small, some are big. Learn your wife that little trick and it will go very well. Heck, my gf doesn't even notice when I change out the mo monitors!

edit: and good luck with the misses


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackstacker*
> 
> Is it a really dirty app? I used that app before you linked it to me and it didn't work for me. It was still blurry. I really do like this panel. It's the windows ugly scalling issue that's killing it. I'm not sure how people deal with their 28" 4k monitors.


Im not sure, havent tried it myself. But one forum post said it installed some torrent stuff or ads..and thats a big no no. I got viruses from another app from cnet that installed alot of ads and changed stuff in my browser, never again.


----------



## GMcDougal

The more i tweak this monitor the more beautiful it becomes. I have the ICC profile that someone uploaded and have my brightness at 32 and contrast at 68. I enabled Nvidia color profile and let everything at default except contrast which i dropped to 0.80 and digital vibrance which i upped to 55. It looks fantastic in games now.


----------



## jackstacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> The more i tweak this monitor the more beautiful it becomes. I have the ICC profile that someone uploaded and have my brightness at 32 and contrast at 68. I enabled Nvidia color profile and let everything at default except contrast which i dropped to 0.80 and digital vibrance which i upped to 55. It looks fantastic in games now.


Let me guess, 100% scaling?


----------



## GMcDougal

Whatever it defaulted to in Windows 10, which im guessing is 125%.


----------



## FourThor

Looking to pickup a 2nd Monitor to use in portrait next to this one in landscape. Any opinions?

Only one I could think of would be the dell u2515h, anyone running this? Idk if a 24" 1080p would look good or not next to the 2417dg...


----------



## nakatomi

Well the one I ordered on 11/28 just shipped Thursday night. I should have it by Monday with the free 2 day shipping I got. Hopefully this new one doesn't have as much backlight bleed as my first A00 one I had around the edges. I can't wait to get it as I just picked up a 1080 FTW so I can push more frames in BF1 for sexy smoothness with this display.


----------



## ajx

If i disable Windows UI scaling and scaled at 100%, will i get blurry text from some programs again?
I have some regret since returned monitor but now those IPS 1440 27 inches are too expensive, and yes price does count, there is no way i would spend over 800 eur for IPS 1440p even though i think they are best gaming monitor on the market.
My main criticisms about this monitor were:
- image quality not as good as IPS but to be honest, its most likely the best TN i ve seen
- 1440p look too tiny on 24
- Some scaling issues with blurry text

I can handle TN image but for blurry scaling issues and pixel density, i cant tolerate it


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> If i disable Windows UI scaling and scaled at 100%, will i get blurry text from some programs again?
> I have some regret since returned monitor but now those IPS 1440 27 inches are too expensive, and yes price does count, there is no way i would spend over 800 eur for IPS 1440p even though i think they are best gaming monitor on the market.
> My main criticisms about this monitor were:
> - image quality not as good as IPS but to be honest, its most likely the best TN i ve seen
> - 1440p look too tiny on 24
> - Some scaling issues with blurry text
> 
> I can handle TN image but for blurry scaling issues and pixel density, i cant tolerate it


It will not be blurry but it will be really tiny instead. This monitor is an excellent gaming monitor but not so great for desktop use since you either have certain things be blurry or small.


----------



## ajx

That blurry thing would be a dealbreaker to me








And i had a scaling issue on some games, text and menus are drastically reduced, i dont know yet why
I never seen that before, its even smaller than on Windows using 100%, so tiny, i couldnt see text from normal distance


----------



## jackstacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> It will not be blurry but it will be really tiny instead. This monitor is an excellent gaming monitor but not so great for desktop use since you either have certain things be blurry or small.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> That blurry thing would be a dealbreaker to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i had a scaling issue on some games, text and menus are drastically reduced, i dont know yet why
> I never seen that before, its even smaller than on Windows using 100%, so tiny, i couldnt see text from normal distance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> That blurry thing would be a dealbreaker to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i had a scaling issue on some games, text and menus are drastically reduced, i dont know yet why
> I never seen that before, its even smaller than on Windows using 100%, so tiny, i couldnt see text from normal distance


That's why I had to return mines even at the amazing black friday price I got; took me a week but I had to drop it off today. You can set it to 125% then it gets blurry. Lots of the guys that are used to small texts are using it at 100% and just using ctrl + on browsing.

I think the 27 is a great combo for both desktop and gaming. But it cost you now that the price went back up. And I've heard there's some issues with that one with the panel.

Go figure, these panels are lottery are tiresome.


----------



## paulkemp

Let me be one of the guys who absolutely love windows 10 at 100% scaling on this monitor. No problems what so ever. Not in games, not in windows and not in chrome.


----------



## paulkemp

Anyone who has this and are able to read the text in the ufo test street map?
http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Anyone who has this and are able to read the text in the ufo test street map?
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1


I can read some of the larger text at 960 speed but its a struggle and this is at 165hz. With strobing it'd be much easier to read.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackstacker*
> 
> That's why I had to return mines even at the amazing black friday price I got; took me a week but I had to drop it off today. You can set it to 125% then it gets blurry. Lots of the guys that are used to small texts are using it at 100% and just using ctrl + on browsing.
> 
> I think the 27 is a great combo for both desktop and gaming. But it cost you now that the price went back up. And I've heard there's some issues with that one with the panel.
> 
> Go figure, these panels are lottery are tiresome.


So did i, i bought a PG279Q few days ago and couldn't win at lottery game (average BLB and dead pixel)
The main problem with 27, its very expensive, i am thinking myself, why should i spend over 800 bucks for just a PC monitor?
I have not that chance to live in US where S2417DG costs ridiculously less, price within Europe is barely acceptable (~530 eur)
Those IPS gaming monitors are in another league, from 800 eur to even 900 eur for PG279Q








When i received mine, out of box, image quality was there, i didnt need to calibrate monitor, its IPS which i get used to
Then some minutes later, i found a dead pixel in the upper right corner and BLB was effectively a dealbreaker to me (still a lottery, mine was average, i expected a less BLB to be honest)
Just for the record, i had 4 of those IPS, 1 was truly perfect, the others had dead pixels or average BLB either, i dont wanna wasting money and my free time (in order to be refund and return it) anymore
I just want a good gaming monitor within S2417DG price, his big brother, S2716DG is insanely pricey: about same price as IPS gaming monitors


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I can read some of the larger text at 960 speed but its a struggle and this is at 165hz. With strobing it'd be much easier to read.


Thanks. Yes, i can read that it says "openstreetmap" for example. If you turn on "fast" mode on the monitor, you can also see some difference. I prefer it without though.

What is strobing?


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Thanks. Yes, i can read that it says "openstreetmap" for example. If you turn on "fast" mode on the monitor, you can also see some difference. I prefer it without though.
> 
> What is strobing?


enable ULMB in nvidia control panel and then in OSD


----------



## nakatomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourThor*
> 
> Looking to pickup a 2nd Monitor to use in portrait next to this one in landscape. Any opinions?
> 
> Only one I could think of would be the dell u2515h, anyone running this? Idk if a 24" 1080p would look good or not next to the 2417dg...


I have the same setup and I love it. One is for movies/shows/desktop use and the other for gaming. I would recommend it.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> enable ULMB in nvidia control panel and then in OSD


Doesnt ULMB limit the fps to 120?


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Doesnt ULMB limit the fps to 120?


It does. You need to set 120Hz first.
ULMB is one of the strobing techs. I found it useless for my fast FPS gaming.


----------



## Falkentyne

Try this without 3d glasses to see if you can get ULMB and Gsync working at the exact same time.

Quote:


> kandor1978 wrote:
> Hi guys,
> 
> I got this also working on a Acer predator z35
> Basically I have it so it goes to ULMB mode when gsync is disabled and at 120hz
> So when I add a fake resolution and let the display do resize and not gpu and add only 120hz option in nvidia driver while gsync was enabled
> It will add new resolution with gsync enabled at 120hz but monitor says its ULMB mode
> 
> Unfortunatley it does flicker alot, but its definitley working if you dont take the flicker into account
> I have the fps display on the monitor and I can see it is changing the fps (hz) while gaming
> 
> Anyway maybe someone could try this on some other monitor and see if it does a better job than mine
> 
> It does not work when I try to add a fake resolution with anything lower than the monitors native res, but if I add even 1 extra pixel on one side it will work
> 
> Hope I was able to explain what I did, but its in nvidia panel and I add a custom resolution that has 1pixel more just and att it as 120hz
> 
> My monitors panel is 2560x1080
> I added 2561x1080
> 
> Best,
> Kandor


----------



## hoyhey

I just got my monitor which I bought 2nd hand. I encountered screen flicking a few times, does this has to do with HDMI cable? I am currently using HDMI cable as my laptop does not have mDP port. I am getting new laptop soon.

Thanks!


----------



## ThorBoy

Cool, thanks for the reply! If you get a chance mind sharing a pic of the two in that setup? Hard to visualize it in my head!


----------



## iieeann

Hi, I am using Acer XB271HU at home and thinking of adding another 24" G-Sync monitor at my work place. I would like to know more about Dell S2417DG :-

1) Does S2417DG have onscreen fps display like the Acer monitor? This to me is a very convenient tool to see if G-Sync is working and the performance without using fraps.
2) Does this monitor have speaker attachment hook at the bottom for accessory like AC511 or AX510? I can't install home theater system at this place and I have a AX510 idle.
3) Is it troublesome to switch from DP <> HDMI ? I noticed the buttons are at the bottom of the monitor (which i hate most, luckily is physical button not touch button) and how many steps required to switch the display type? I sometimes need to connect my Samsung handphone to the screen using Allshares Cast.

Thank you.


----------



## jeffreysousa

Hey guys,

Anyone else have an issue where the NVIDIA Control Panel's "Adjust Desktop Color Settings" parameters get "disabled" upon every restart? I've loaded the Dell S2417DG_i7.icm that's posted on this forum (thank you, by the way, great profile) into Windows 10 Color Management.

Between the .icm profile, some custom NVIDIA settings I've dialed in, and a little tweaking of the OSD on the monitor, I've got things looking just the way I want them. But every time I restart I'm looking at a milky, faded out desktop. When I invoke the NVIDIA Control Panel, I even see that the radio button is set to "Use NVIDIA Settings," with all my custom parameters remembered.

What I need to do every time is click the radio button away (off) to "Other applications control color settings," then BACK to "Use NVIDIA settings." Then my nice rich dark gamma kicks in.

This is clearly some kind of bug. Googling around, I saw an interesting tip about disabling "Fast Boot" in the BIOS. That didn't solve my issue unfortunately.

When Windows first boots to the desktop, I see the wallpaper "cycle" through a few different gammas. First it looks washed out, then I see my good gamma, then it washes out again, slightly less than the first time. It's almost as if NVIDIA and Windows 10 are fighting for control. By refreshing the NVIDIA panel settings, it almost seems like I'm reminding Windows who's top dog...

Any ideas?


----------



## razcalzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iieeann*
> 
> Hi, I am using Acer XB271HU at home and thinking of adding another 24" G-Sync monitor at my work place. I would like to know more about Dell S2417DG :-
> 
> 1) Does S2417DG have onscreen fps display like the Acer monitor? This to me is a very convenient tool to see if G-Sync is working and the performance without using fraps.
> 2) Does this monitor have speaker attachment hook at the bottom for accessory like AC511 or AX510? I can't install home theater system at this place and I have a AX510 idle.
> 3) Is it troublesome to switch from DP <> HDMI ? I noticed the buttons are at the bottom of the monitor (which i hate most, luckily is physical button not touch button) and how many steps required to switch the display type? I sometimes need to connect my Samsung handphone to the screen using Allshares Cast.
> 
> Thank you.


1. No it doesn't. But i think fraps is convenient enough for most games.
2. No
3. It's really easy, you can customise the buttons on the bottom. I personally set my Button 1 to Source Selector, Button 2 to Brightness & Contrast.


----------



## stncttr908

I have this problem off and on for months now, between my old monitor and my new Dell. Unfortunately it just seems to be an NVIDIA software thing.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Try this without 3d glasses to see if you can get ULMB and Gsync working at the exact same time.


I'm not understanding the instructions well. Is it saying to create a custom res with g-sync enabled, then disable g-sync and enable ulmb, then test if the custom res retains G-Sync enabled during ULMB mode?


----------



## Falkentyne

Ignore it. Apparently it doesn't work. Masterotaku tried it and it failed to even enter ULMB mode. It works on the Acer (sort of) but not the Dell...(I guess 3d vision 2 is required unless someone else thinks of something).


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Ignore it. Apparently it doesn't work. Masterotaku tried it and it failed to even enter ULMB mode. It works on the Acer (sort of) but not the Dell...(I guess 3d vision 2 is required unless someone else thinks of something).


Ah, that sucks. I think the Acer's have a built-in emitter. Possibly why it works on them.


----------



## mat311

I just received an acer XB241YU using the same panel, looks very nice for a TN one !
But not easy to calibrate and no review yet for the acer








Very light backlight bleed at the botom, no dead pixel, I think I'll keep this one ! (I tried 5 others gsync panels including 2 va and one ips)

edit: and the overdrive is just perfect on normal mode.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I'm not understanding the instructions well. Is it saying to create a custom res with g-sync enabled, then disable g-sync and enable ulmb, then test if the custom res retains G-Sync enabled during ULMB mode?


http://www.tomshardware.fr/articles/combiner-techno-g-sync-ulmb,1-62096.html
Quote:


> L'écran idéal serait le Dell S2716DG, sur lequel l'astuce fonctionnerait à 100 %.


It looks like this trick would work at 100% on S2716DG?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.fr/articles/combiner-techno-g-sync-ulmb,1-62096.html
> It looks like this trick would work at 100% on S2716DG?


Yeah, that requires the 3d emitter or a driver glitch that emulates it, which NVIDIA patched out. The only way to get the trick to work is to use a very old NVIDIA driver, which just isn't worth it. I think the driver is from like 2012 or something absurd.

Edit: Here is the source, I had to dig it up:
Quote:


> *Edit #2*
> It has been about a year since I posted this and it looks like Nvidia has finally caught on to our shenanigans. Current Geforce drivers will not allow the emulated USB emitter device to initialize. The most current version of the USB emitter driver that still works from some quick testing appears to be from 285.38 drivers. You can download them from the Nvidia website and do a custom install of the USB emitter drivers only, or if you use Windows 7 x64, I have attached a copy of the drivers in this post:
> viewtopic.php?p=73696#p73696


----------



## Kreeker

Anyone have a problem where the monitor won't come out of power save mode?

Any solutions?


----------



## iieeann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razcalzz*
> 
> 1. No it doesn't. But i think fraps is convenient enough for most games.
> 2. No
> 3. It's really easy, you can customise the buttons on the bottom. I personally set my Button 1 to Source Selector, Button 2 to Brightness & Contrast.


Thx for the reply. I have placed order for this monitor, it has classic look which doesn't look like a gaming monitor that fits perfectly in office environment.
The classic look reason is also why i buy Precision M6700 (with gaming graphic card) instead of Alienware


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Anyone have a problem where the monitor won't come out of power save mode?
> 
> Any solutions?


Disable power saver in the OSD.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> Between the .icm profile, some custom NVIDIA settings I've dialed in, and a little tweaking of the OSD on the monitor, I've got things looking just the way I want them. But every time I restart I'm looking at a milky, faded out desktop. When I invoke the NVIDIA Control Panel, I even see that the radio button is set to "Use NVIDIA Settings," with all my custom parameters remembered.


Hi! I am interested in testing your settings. Can you provide the Nvidia parameters and OSD settings you are using? In return, I could see if the Nvidia control panel bug is acting here on my end as well.









On a side note, I though using Nvidia settings for color management was incoherent. That some games would overwrite those settings. Maybe thats not a big issue?


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone try to do anything about the blue-like glow along the lower bezel that's most visible when displaying black? At first when i got the monitor i only had a small amount to the right side, but now its spread and there's more of it.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone try to do anything about the blue-like glow along the lower bezel that's most visible when displaying black? At first when i got the monitor i only had a small amount to the right side, but now its spread and there's more of it.


Can you take a picture of it.?...I notice it on mine as well


----------



## gene-z

It's most likely the bezel pinching the screen. The one I returned had it and I could hide it and replicate it. If you press on the bezel in the affected area with some force, you should see the glow fade or move to the surrounding area. Then if you do it in an area with now glow, you should see the same exact type of glow. At least that was the case with the one I returned.

If this is the case, the only way to fix it would be dissembling the monitor and straightening out the bezel, or bending it slightly outward to relieve the pressure it puts on the panel. Not sure if there is a way to open it without voiding the warranty, or if you have to break any seal stickers to show you opened it. There also aren't any instructions anywhere on the net on how to do it, so you might risk breaking the clips that hold it together.


----------



## paulkemp

I do seem to perceive some tearing, even with g-sync enabled in Nvida Control Panel and Overwatch set to g-sync in NCP / Program settings / Monitor Tech. Its like when I am turning, I feel like I loose details, and I imagine I see some tearing as well. This could be placebo, could be what ever.

If I do the UFO test and look at the Street Map, it is very hard to read the street names at 165hz. If I do the ufo test, the top ufo is not 100% clear.

The S2417dg is set to Response Time Normal, G-sync mode and overclock enable. I tried using the ULMB mode, and was able to read text at that speed. But I dont want to limit the fps to 120.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> It's most likely the bezel pinching the screen. The one I returned had it and I could hide it and replicate it. If you press on the bezel in the affected area with some force, you should see the glow fade or move to the surrounding area. Then if you do it in an area with now glow, you should see the same exact type of glow. At least that was the case with the one I returned.
> 
> If this is the case, the only way to fix it would be dissembling the monitor and straightening out the bezel, or bending it slightly outward to relieve the pressure it puts on the panel. Not sure if there is a way to open it without voiding the warranty, or if you have to break any seal stickers to show you opened it. There also aren't any instructions anywhere on the net on how to do it, so you might risk breaking the clips that hold it together.


Did you return it based on that issue alone?

I noticed this issue when I first got it 2 weeks ago, and it didn't really bother me that much... I thought it was backlight bleed or something.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Did you return it based on that issue alone?
> 
> I noticed this issue when I first got it 2 weeks ago, and it didn't really bother me that much... I thought it was backlight bleed or something.


can you also take a picture of it? im curious if you have what Im seeing on my monitor.

Thanks


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Did you return it based on that issue alone?
> 
> I noticed this issue when I first got it 2 weeks ago, and it didn't really bother me that much... I thought it was backlight bleed or something.


No, I returned it because of the bleed in the bottom left corner primarily. I've gotten 3, 1 returned, the other 2 are perfect.


----------



## crni233

hello guys...so i bought dell s2417dg and for me is the first TN panel...i have samsung TV/monitor t27c350 IPS and its awesome for general use...i noticed that tn panel has bad reproduction of picture quality, you can see the circle around the doors on the video while on the ips is that less noticeable or none...is that normal for tn?
This is the video where you could see changing colors..






You could all see on your own monitors how its represents...if you have the same monitor, please post some pictures of the same video...they are both set on 70% of brightness...
And also the backlight bleed, i'd noticed some strange horizontal line in the middle of the screen...is that normal amount of backlight bleed? Tnx


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crni233*
> 
> hello guys...so i bought dell s2417dg and for me is the first TN panel...i have samsung TV/monitor t27c350 IPS and its awesome for general use...i noticed that tn panel has bad reproduction of picture quality, you can see the circle around the doors on the video while on the ips is that less noticeable or none...is that normal for tn?


That's the sub 2.0 gamma. Its normal for these AUO TN panels, they can't be arsed to calibrate the gamma correctly, and they won't give the options to adjust it.


----------



## Dornan

*crni233*

I have the same on my PG248Q wich i don't have now thanks god! This AUO panel are tottal ***** . Two days ago i bought AOC AG241QG and there was the same quality + clouding so i return it. Now i will wait new Samsung monitor. I can't accept this quality from AUO.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crni233*
> 
> hello guys...so i bought dell s2417dg and for me is the first TN panel...i have samsung TV/monitor t27c350 IPS and its awesome for general use...i noticed that tn panel has bad reproduction of picture quality, you can see the circle around the doors on the video while on the ips is that less noticeable or none...is that normal for tn?
> This is the video where you could see changing colors..


Hi dude. 70% brigtness from one monitor to the next, when they are by different manufacturers are not the same. You cannot compare the percetange on one to another. Its just not the same number.

Its dark in my room, and I have old eyes, so I am running my Dell at 32% brightness. 70% would make my eyes bleed. Aslo, as has been stated before. Taking a picture of a black screen in a dark room, will make the camera auto adjust up the brightness and result in an unrealistic picture. So in my eyes, all the black pictures here in this thread does not represent the actual picture. They are auto adjusted pictures that looks unrealistic.

These 3 photos are taken in the same exact light. They show how much the camera adjusts between shots.

This looks way too bright. Look at the background color, it looks like the room is well lit. It is not.


Now with a white window that the camera can focus on


Normal image for reference:


These pictures ar of the Dell U2715h though, and are here for illustration purposes.

What does this tell us? Dont believe internet pictures.


----------



## Soulfire

Hey guys,

I've been using this monitor for a couple days and absolutely love it; the speed is perfect for Overwatch and I was pleasantly surprised by color quality, brightness, and contrast that rivaled my 24 inch IPS.

I've got a quick question for you guys. Using MistaSparkul's i1 calibrated ICC profile with the recommended OSD settings provided a significant improvement over the standard Dell ICC profile, but my only complaint is that the gamma still seems a bit high (much better than with the Dell profile, but not quite perfect). Adjusting gamma in the NVCP allows me to get where I want but overrides MistaSparkul's ICC profile, ultimately resulting in a worse image. Is there any way I can directly modify the gamma values in an ICC profile? I'm very happy with the image regardless, but it would be nice to know if there's room to experiment.

Thanks!


----------



## Shooter116

My monitor did the strangest thing. I've owned it for about a month at this point.

It did not appear to have a power signal at all for about 24 hours while plugged in. I tried about 5 different power cables, as well as essentially every outlet in my house.. nothing. Power LED would not ever illuminate. Then one morning while I was drinking coffee, literally before boxing it back up... It randomly made a *CLICK* sound and then bam, started working again on it's own.

I am still using it now, but plan on making a claim with Dell once I return from vacation. It hasn't happened since. It doesn't have any dead pixels and tbh the black looked really good with not much bleed; though the bezel does seem to be loosening from around the panel which I have seen mentioned in this thread as well. Too bad.. i'm really lazy when it comes to this stuff and wish I didn't have to deal with it!


----------



## crni233

Can somebody post the pictures of a dell s2417dg with the same vid that I had, and the backlight bleed? I don't know if's that normal...see my pictures on page 83..tnx!


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crni233*
> 
> Can somebody post the pictures of a dell s2417dg with the same vid that I had, and the backlight bleed? I don't know if's that normal...see my pictures on page 83..tnx!


Like I explained, it would not be the same with another picture. For a viable representaiton, you would have to take the same pictures with the same camera, under the same lgihtning conditions. Ref my post above.

You can also see that the camera has over exposed your pics. The white text is super blurry. But I bet when you look at the monitor the text is clear, this is ie not a correct representation of how the monitor looks in real life.

In your 2nd picture though, you have som blocks. One guy refers to it as the 2.0 gamma. I can confirm i have the same on my monitor. I figure its the backside of a fast screen like this. This is easlisy seen in the end of the Overwatch Highlight replay. Pretty bad fading from black to color. That gradiant does not work well.


----------



## Soulfire

Would you guys say that you experience a little bit of yellow hue shift at the sides of the monitor when looking dead on at a white screen? It's noticeable on mine's left side, curious if its horizontal viewing angles may be a bit worse than normal.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> Would you guys say that you experience a little bit of yellow hue shift at the sides of the monitor when looking dead on at a white screen? It's noticeable on mine's left side, curious if its horizontal viewing angles may be a bit worse than normal.


Depends how far you're sitting, im about 2 feet from the screen and barely notice it, moving in close i start to see it more while still being centered. Its normal for TN, and i dont sit around looking at white screens to ever be bothered by it.


----------



## Soulfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Depends how far you're sitting, im about 2 feet from the screen and barely notice it, moving in close i start to see it more while still being centered. Its normal for TN, and i dont sit around looking at white screens to ever be bothered by it.


Yeah, I figured as much. Thanks!


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crni233*
> 
> Can somebody post the pictures of a dell s2417dg with the same vid that I had, and the backlight bleed? I don't know if's that normal...see my pictures on page 83..tnx!


I have it too, but looks 20x worse in your photo. I also run a low brightness, so might hide it better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> Would you guys say that you experience a little bit of yellow hue shift at the sides of the monitor when looking dead on at a white screen? It's noticeable on mine's left side, curious if its horizontal viewing angles may be a bit worse than normal.


I only have it if I move my head outside the center of the screen and it's extremely faint. I'm sitting about 2ft away.


----------



## fejerm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> That's the sub 2.0 gamma. Its normal for these AUO TN panels, they can't be arsed to calibrate the gamma correctly, and they won't give the options to adjust it.


That is pretty disappointing.

Any news about the Acer XB241H ? Does that also has this bad AUO panel or that has a better panel which has less noticeable color banding and pixelation at darker colors ?


----------



## Dornan

*fejerm*

XB241 is a terrible monitor like PG248Q. Those have horrible banding and backlight uninformity.


----------



## Soulfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I only have it if I move my head outside the center of the screen and it's extremely faint. I'm sitting about 2ft away.


If you move your head from center to one of the sides at 2ft, do you notice that side whiten up a bit? It's definitely minor on my screen but it's noticeable when browsing Reddit where text is on the far left. Curious how much these viewing angles change monitor to monitor.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> If you move your head from center to one of the sides at 2ft, do you notice that side whiten up a bit? It's definitely minor on my screen but it's noticeable when browsing Reddit where text is on the far left. Curious how much these viewing angles change monitor to monitor.


It's normal for all Tn. Every tn made in the last nearly 15 years that i have seen has been like that including the one i'm looking at now that's 10 years old, completely different backlight/res/size than this Dell with a fully glossy screen and it is the same as what you describe.


----------



## fejerm

Thanks!
Does the Acer has the same panel?

I have an Acer XB240H to compare and that one looks okay, much better than the Asus PG248Q.
Does the XB241H have the same or better quality as the XB240H or it is worse? if it is as good as its predecessor, then it will be better than the Asus.

Or is there a better 1080p G-Sync monitor in this pricerange?


----------



## dnezz1

Hi all,

Hope you're all having a merry christmas time!

I got one of these before xmas - well actually, this is my second. The first in November had a cluster of about 7 dead pixels right in the centre of the screen so that went straight back...

I've been very happy with my second one in normal use. I had to massage out a stuck pixel in the lower third of the screen when I first turned it on, but apart from that there are no other pixel issues.

Both units had much better Gamma than my previous S2716DG - I couldn't tolerate that - it was so washed out and had colour banding issues when trying to correct it, and to be honest I like the pixel density and screen size of this one a lot better. In general I'm happy with the "product", However, I have noticed a couple of worrying issues with mine I'm hoping for some other owners feedback on:

Firstly, after changing desktop background to a solid color (something I prefer to do from time to time - I noticed some clouding on the left side of the screen. I'm not one of these to go looking for backlight bleed with the lights off, but this was apparent even in normal use to me. I know the TN lottery and all that, but how much does everyone else's unit suffer with this? See image below- this is at 34 brightness and 68 contrast setting in reasonably well-lit room -- everything else at default. You can clearly see the lighter patch on the left / lower side of the screen to me, and darker in the centre etc. Tell me if I'm going nuts here.

Secondly, I went to Dell support to register the unit via it's Service Tag, and there had already been a warranty action on the unit - saying "Onsite Service After Remote Diagnosis" in September 2016 - two full months before I received the unit. Is this standard action by Dell when they sell units into retailers? Or does it mean someone already had my unit and sent it back?

I bought it from Amazon - so can still send it back if I want to..


----------



## bobpage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobpage*
> 
> Can someone else with this monitor please stare at some dead pixel test pages (= solid colors) and tell me if they see thick but faint vertical bars (~80px wide) that seem to be projected from an inch behind the panel? They shift around a bit as you move your head. I'm wondering if this is just a property of this TN panel, or if I got a weird dud.
> 
> It's probably easiest to see with red: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=3


It took 2 hours on the phone with Dell's monitor support people in India and a two week wait for shipment, but I got a replacement S2417DG from Dell. The replacement thankfully does not have the thick vertical stripes/bars that were easily visible when looking at a solid color. (Edit: oops, spoke too soon. Definitely still there but less visible.)

Bad: made in China, August 2016, "B0-130" on label
Good: made in China, November 2016, no "B0-130" on label

Both panels have identically screwed up gamma: 1.4 @ 48%, 1.8 @ 25%, and 2.0 @ 10% (tested on http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php with chrome --force-device-scale-factor=1.0)

I use `redshift -O 5900 -g 0.66:0.66:0.66` to make the colors look acceptable. But such a severe gamma adjustment introduces distracting color banding in some games (and I am not someone who freaks out about a little banding.) With gamma adjustment, the dark bathroom at the beginning of Life is Strange banded so heavily that it reminded me of the darker areas in the original Deus Ex. On the other hand, games like Portal and Slime Rancher look great.

I'll probably keep it because I can't get a better 24" 2560x1440 G-SYNC monitor, but I hope to see a better option in 2017.


----------



## Bigie22

Would love a little help, please, with some concise advice without having to peck through the 850 comments in this thread! Finally got this bad boy for Xmas, but have yet to unbox it. I'd like to tonight!

I am not highly technical and do not see myself messing around with ICC profiles, etc. I know there is not really any one size fits all calibration setting, but if you have time, please let me know the settings that worked for you. I can probably try a few different ones from your suggestions and see what works for me. Also, I have seen people discussing Windows 10 settings vs. Nvidia settings vs. OSD, etc., so please be clear. I run Windows 10 and think I'd like to turn off the 125% scaling and just crank Chrome to 110% and see how that goes. Keeping everything clear in natural resolution and then just 10% on Chrome to keep it more clear than 125% will hopefully be good for me.

Also, please let me know where I can go to do some screen tests... I assume there are links to screens that will make it easier for me to see dead pixels, backlight bleed, gamma and color accuracy, etc? Is that testing something I should do both before and after calibrating?

Any help would be extremely time saving and extremely appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigie22*
> 
> Would love a little help, please, with some concise advice without having to peck through the 850 comments in this thread! Finally got this bad boy for Xmas, but have yet to unbox it. I'd like to tonight!
> 
> I am not highly technical and do not see myself messing around with ICC profiles, etc. I know there is not really any one size fits all calibration setting, but if you have time, please let me know the settings that worked for you. I can probably try a few different ones from your suggestions and see what works for me. Also, I have seen people discussing Windows 10 settings vs. Nvidia settings vs. OSD, etc., so please be clear. I run Windows 10 and think I'd like to turn off the 125% scaling and just crank Chrome to 110% and see how that goes. Keeping everything clear in natural resolution and then just 10% on Chrome to keep it more clear than 125% will hopefully be good for me.
> 
> Also, please let me know where I can go to do some screen tests... I assume there are links to screens that will make it easier for me to see dead pixels, backlight bleed, gamma and color accuracy, etc? Is that testing something I should do both before and after calibrating?
> 
> Any help would be extremely time saving and extremely appreciated! Thanks!


Please let us know how the unbox went and how you see that monitor. I'm about to buy one of this, but would like to catch a 247'' with the same specs (1440p and 144/165hz).


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigie22*
> 
> Would love a little help, please, with some concise advice without having to peck through the 850 comments in this thread! Finally got this bad boy for Xmas, but have yet to unbox it. I'd like to tonight!
> 
> I am not highly technical and do not see myself messing around with ICC profiles, etc. I know there is not really any one size fits all calibration setting, but if you have time, please let me know the settings that worked for you. I can probably try a few different ones from your suggestions and see what works for me. Also, I have seen people discussing Windows 10 settings vs. Nvidia settings vs. OSD, etc., so please be clear. I run Windows 10 and think I'd like to turn off the 125% scaling and just crank Chrome to 110% and see how that goes. Keeping everything clear in natural resolution and then just 10% on Chrome to keep it more clear than 125% will hopefully be good for me.
> 
> Also, please let me know where I can go to do some screen tests... I assume there are links to screens that will make it easier for me to see dead pixels, backlight bleed, gamma and color accuracy, etc? Is that testing something I should do both before and after calibrating?
> 
> Any help would be extremely time saving and extremely appreciated! Thanks!


I just got one for Xmas as well. Had a set it up for a couple of days now and really enjoying it. It defaulted to 125% scaling in Windows for me at first, but I kicked it back down to 100 and went with 110% in Chrome like you are thinking about. So far, this has worked well for me.

As far as a screen test goes, I use Eizo Screen Test found here: https://www.eizo.be/all-monitors/accessories/software/monitor-test/


----------



## Bigie22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Please let us know how the unbox went and how you see that monitor. I'm about to buy one of this, but would like to catch a 247'' with the same specs (1440p and 144/165hz).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I just got one for Xmas as well. Had a set it up for a couple of days now and really enjoying it. It defaulted to 125% scaling in Windows for me at first, but I kicked it back down to 100 and went with 110% in Chrome like you are thinking about. So far, this has worked well for me.
> 
> As far as a screen test goes, I use Eizo Screen Test found here: https://www.eizo.be/all-monitors/accessories/software/monitor-test/


Unboxing went fine, thanks! I actually did not get to calibrate or overclock it, but I have to say that out of the box it looks pretty solid. The colors are good (with tweaks, hopefully great!) and no backlight bleed noticed yet. I tested for dead pixels and didn't find any and the UFO test was good. I watched a few 1440p/60fps videos on Youtube and they were crisp, colorful, and amazing! I also opted for no Windows scaling and 110% on Chrome and found the native size on my desktop is totally fine.


----------



## ninjurai

I found the color profile listed in the links on the original post work pretty well for my eyes.


----------



## Bigie22

So far, so good. I picked up Forza Horizon 3 this morning and played it at 1440p with High settings. Held steady at 73-77 fps during gameplay with Gsync on and it looked absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## crni233

Hey guys...When I stare very close to my monitor I see some strange mesh in the game or video but only in darker area...someone told me about "active matrix" I don't know anything about it..Any ideas? Anyone with same issue?


----------



## findingthelimit

Is this the only 120+hz, 1440p, 24 inch monitor that exists right now? I don't really care about G-Sync. I currently have a LG that's 144hz 24 inch, but not 1440p.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *findingthelimit*
> 
> Is this the only 120+hz, 1440p, 24 inch monitor that exists right now? I don't really care about G-Sync. I currently have a LG that's 144hz 24 inch, but not 1440p.


AOC AG241QX & AOC AG241QG. May be there are some others.


----------



## xg4m3

There is also XB241YU from Acer, but far as the quality goes, S2417DG seems to be best of the bunch.


----------



## Stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crni233*
> 
> Hey guys...When I stare very close to my monitor I see some strange mesh in the game or video but only in darker area...someone told me about "active matrix" I don't know anything about it..Any ideas? Anyone with same issue?


What is the monitor connected to? The only thing where ive seen this kind of Matrix on dark content was the Xbox 360, which I think has an AMD card. I think it was the scaler in the Xbox360 that has caused that, because when switching the resolution to 720p the matrix grid was bigger, when switching to 1080p the grid became smaller- smaller squares.


----------



## crni233

Im using HDMI with pc


----------



## Stars

AMD card? The game is Forza?


----------



## crni233

Nvdia gpu and NFS Hot pursuit


----------



## Stars

If youre not using the native resolution in the game, it might be the hdmi scaler that causes that. I recommend trying with a DP cable and native monitor resolution ingame and see if its still visible. Afaik the DP doesnt use a scaler and rather lets the graphics card do the scaling, whereas the HDMI definitely has a scaler, since the majority of hdmi devices are 1080p.

If its some old NV card or older Notebook, which doesnt have DP, its most probable that the old card is causing that.


----------



## Bigie22

Forza is awesome, though.


----------



## crni233

Ok tnx for help!


----------



## GMcDougal

Anyone know the maximum screw length for the vesa mounts? Im trying to mount them to my racing rig and have to buy screws that work. Thanks


----------



## PAHK

Just use the original screw's length as a reverence, keeping the thickness of the mountingplate in account too. You can use a set of bolts to prevent screwing to deep, or cylindrical spacers.

Measure a screw while putting it in one of the holes of the original monitor stand this screen comes with.
Measure the length that sticks trough/is visaible and than make sure when using your racing rig mount the length is the same, and not longer, so nothing gets damaged while tightening the screws....


----------



## 113802

Does this model buzz like the S2716DG?


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Does this model buzz like the S2716DG?


I own 3, never heard any buzzing.


----------



## PAHK

No buzzing here. Not on 60Hz not on 144Hz, not on default brightness and not on 10. Cos it's a bright screen and i mostly use it at night. And I can't stand anything noizy buzzing, beeping, whistling, so i'm satisfied with the screen.


----------



## BRERB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> I own 3, never heard any buzzing.


I just made an account to ask about this. I'm glad I got here in time to be on topic!

My S2417DG does have noticeable whine, and it seems to be in sync with a blinking amber light inside the monitor. Looking from the top left, down into the monitor I can see a red light accompanied by the noisy amber light. The pulsing whine can be easily heard with my ear to the grated top of the monitor, but can sometimes become loud enough to hear from a normal sitting distance.

Is this normal? What are those lights? I hope they are not diagnostic lights...


----------



## shultzy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BRERB*
> 
> I just made an account to ask about this. I'm glad I got here in time to be on topic!
> 
> My S2417DG does have noticeable whine, and it seems to be in sync with a blinking amber light inside the monitor. Looking from the top left, down into the monitor I can see a red light accompanied by the noisy amber light. The pulsing whine can be easily heard with my ear to the grated top of the monitor, but can sometimes become loud enough to hear from a normal sitting distance.
> 
> Is this normal? What are those lights? I hope they are not diagnostic lights...


Yeah I heard about this issue so I checked mine and it has a steady whine every few seconds. I can only hear it when I put my ear up to the monitor though.

Also how does this picture look for backlight bleed? It's only really noticeable on the bottom left corner and the bottom middle section.


----------



## BRERB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shultzy92*
> 
> Yeah I heard about this issue so I checked mine and it has a steady whine every few seconds. I can only hear it when I put my ear up to the monitor though.
> 
> Also how does this picture look for backlight bleed? It's only really noticeable on the bottom left corner and the bottom middle section.


Thank you! You have no idea how relieved I am to hear someone else report the same noise. I thought I was going crazy.

The price of the S2417DG dropped by 30 bones not 24 hours after I ordered mine. I was going to order another for comparison but before I did the price went back up! So yeah, that soured me on the second monitor but I think you just saved me the hassle. Do you have the solid red and blinking amber lights in your monitor? My worry is that they are some kind of diagnostic indicators.

That backlight bleed looks acceptable. Mine has a slight bleed along the bottom and right corner when viewing a black screen. I've seen people report absolutely zero BLB with this monitor. That would be nice, but mine isn't noticeable during normal use. If I break my neck looking for it I can see BLB on my taskbar. It's nothing worth the hassle of returning and exchanging the thing.


----------



## shultzy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BRERB*
> 
> Thank you! You have no idea how relieved I am to hear someone else report the same noise. I thought I was going crazy.
> 
> The price of the S2417DG dropped by 30 bones not 24 hours after I ordered mine. I was going to order another for comparison but before I did the price went back up! So yeah, that soured me on the second monitor but I think you just saved me the hassle. Do you have the solid red and blinking amber lights in your monitor? My worry is that they are some kind of diagnostic indicators.
> 
> That backlight bleed looks acceptable. Mine has a slight bleed along the bottom and right corner when viewing a black screen. I've seen people report absolutely zero BLB with this monitor. That would be nice, but mine isn't noticeable during normal use. If I break my neck looking for it I can see BLB on my taskbar. It's nothing worth the hassle of returning and exchanging the thing.


I'll have to check when I get off work. I don't recall seeing a light but I'll double check. some people said they can hear the whine from a normal distance but with all the ambient room noises I have yet to hear it. It's probably normal to some degree with high refresh rate monitors.


----------



## MistaSparkul

PCM has officially reviewed this monitor. Pretty much confirms everything we knew about this monitor. Decent gamma out the box (2.1), almost non existent overshoot, 700-800:1 contrast ratio which may be its biggest con, and a light matte coating. For $400 I dont think there is a better gsync monitor out there for that kinda money.


----------



## BRERB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> PCM has officially reviewed this monitor. Pretty much confirms everything we knew about this monitor. Decent gamma out the box (2.1), almost non existent overshoot, 700-800:1 contrast ratio which may be its biggest con, and a light matte coating. For $400 I dont think there is a better gsync monitor out there for that kinda money.


Hey! It's MistaSparkul himself! Thanks for the ICC profile and in-depth information. This thread was vital in my purchase decision.

Do you care to comment on my noisy light situation? Are the red and amber lights indicative of any issues? Do you hear any whine when listening into the vents at the top of the monitor?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BRERB*
> 
> Hey! It's MistaSparkul himself! Thanks for the ICC profile and in-depth information. This thread was vital in my purchase decision.
> 
> Do you care to comment on my noisy light situation? Are the red and amber lights indicative of any issues? Do you hear any whine when listening into the vents at the top of the monitor?


Hey, I'll check it out once I get home. Look through the top of the monitor vents for a red and blinking amber light right? And listen for any whining noise?


----------



## PAHK

I have those light's blinking red/amber/red.... but no noise coming with that, wonder what those lights are for too, something USB related maybe?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> PCM has officially reviewed this monitor. Pretty much confirms everything we knew about this monitor. Decent gamma out the box (2.1), almost non existent overshoot, 700-800:1 contrast ratio which may be its biggest con, and a light matte coating. For $400 I dont think there is a better gsync monitor out there for that kinda money.


I thought the gamma was deemed to be around 1.9 for this monitor, like S2716DG. Like in the earlier review + people reporting here about the bright gamma requiring tinkering with the NCP or color profiles.


----------



## BRERB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Hey, I'll check it out once I get home. Look through the top of the monitor vents for a red and blinking amber light right? And listen for any whining noise?


Yeah! I'd really appreciate it.

If it isn't too much trouble, could I get your opinion on this panel's gradients/banding? I've read very few complaints about banding on the S2417DG, some even saying it's noticeably better than the S2716DG. My panel exhibits super obvious banding on dark scenes. Elite: Dangerous in particular looks like a low-bit mess during the opening movies and main menu. The in-game banding can be mostly remedied with the in-game gamma slider, but the banding is still there if you go looking for it. Likewise the Titanfall 2 main menu is dominated by loud banding.

The banding appears in screenshots, so it's being sent by the GPU (GTX 1080). The banding also appears on my old IPS (LG IPS235V) although I've never noticed it until now due to the superior contrast of the panel. Did I receive a S2417DG with particularly bad banding, or does everyone experience this? The lack of complaints makes me wonder.

Is this just the TN life? I guess I'll have to get used to it because I can't give up the response times now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PAHK*
> 
> I have those light's blinking red/amber/red.... but no noise coming with that, wonder what those lights are for too, something USB related maybe?


No noise at all? Hmm... I hope mine isn't an unusually squeaky unit.

To clarify, it isn't a loud BEEP! With my ear to the vents around the bezel it's a distinct "weeep...weeep...weeep". From a sitting distance it's sometimes heard but mostly felt as an electric pulsing in the ambiance of the room.


----------



## BRERB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobpage*
> 
> Can someone else with this monitor please stare at some dead pixel test pages (= solid colors) and tell me if they see thick but faint vertical bars (~80px wide) that seem to be projected from an inch behind the panel? They shift around a bit as you move your head. I'm wondering if this is just a property of this TN panel, or if I got a weird dud.
> 
> It's probably easiest to see with red: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=3
> 
> I am not entirely certain we all get the same TN panels, because my gamma needs more adjustment than the .icm profile in this thread.
> 
> I tried capturing the bars with a photo, but they were invisible.


Hmm... It looks like my monitor has these holo-vertical-bars you described. Anyone else?

I've also discovered a dim pixel in the top left of my screen!









Has anyone heard of a dim pixel fixing itself over time? It changes color but is darker than the pixels around it.


----------



## MistaSparkul

So I looked down the monitor's vent and I can see some lights inside, I can hear a very faint whine if I press my ear against the vent and even then it's very difficult to hear it. I don't see any lights that are blinking though.


----------



## BRERB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> So I looked down the monitor's vent and I can see some lights inside, I can hear a very faint whine if I press my ear against the vent and even then it's very difficult to hear it. I don't see any lights that are blinking though.


No blinking lights? That's strange. I've heard from a couple others that they also have blinking lights.

Upon further inspection the blinking amber light is actually a white light(s) located deeper into the monitor, toward the bottom, behind the panel. The white lights are causing the red glow to pulse red / amber / red / amber. I hate to belabor such a weird issue, but if you don't have blinking lights then something could be wrong with my monitor. Maybe? What could those lights be? Dell wouldn't just shove blinky leds into a monitor for fun right?

Did you see my post about the banding on this monitor? I'd like to get your take on that.

And is there a word for the weird vertical bars that bobpage described in his post? They're most visible against a red background. Can anyone see these other and bob and myself?

http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=3

Also, I think the dim pixel on my screen is actually dead. This monitor man... driving me nuts! Awesome motion though!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PAHK*
> 
> I have those light's blinking red/amber/red.... but no noise coming with that, wonder what those lights are for too, something USB related maybe?


Those lights are coming from the Gsync module. It's very possible that any whine you may hear is from that module similar to how a graphics card can have coil whine. Buzzing sounds typically are power supply related issues though. I recall the S2716DGs i had had buzzing at certain brightness levels.


----------



## PAHK

Try the profile in this review: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2417dg/
https://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows/

And about the internal led's, right after shutting the pc down when the monitor almost go in standby, led's are turning green. I'm not using gsync now, as i'm still waiting a bit what the latest cards wil bring performance and price wise, so might the led's behave different on intern skylake gpu, and maybe also why mine is not buzzing.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> I own 3, never heard any buzzing.


Are you running them in surround? Would you mind discussing what you play and what your performance is like?


----------



## shockglass

Can someone provide a mirror to mistasparkul's ICC profile? Dropbox isn't working


----------



## BRERB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shockglass*
> 
> Can someone provide a mirror to mistasparkul's ICC profile? Dropbox isn't working


Sure thing chief.

https://mega.nz/#!n8BHDJQY!j7cskz35gCmQSqIC9SzydlXhYqMcZBpkBSsz-pKeqfM


----------



## shockglass

Thank you!


----------



## gene-z

I just tried the profile from the PCMon review, and on my display, it looks better to me than mista's profile.

https://pcmonitors.info/icc/Dell%20S2417DG.icm

Preset Mode= Custom Color
R= 100
G= 93
B= 93

mistasparkul's profile has a more blue'ish, or 'cool' look, while pcmon is more on the warm side. The mista profile also crushes some shades of black/dark grey at very lower brightness on my display, while pcmon doesn't and still maintains a deep look to those colors.

Don't know much about calibration tools, but:

PCMon = Spyder5ELITE
mista = i1 Display Pro


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I just tried the profile from the PCMon review, and on my display, it looks better to me than mista's profile.
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/icc/Dell%20S2417DG.icm
> 
> Preset Mode= Custom Color
> R= 100
> G= 93
> B= 93
> 
> mistasparkul's profile has a more blue'ish, or 'cool' look, while pcmon is more on the warm side. The mista profile also crushes some shades of black/dark grey at very lower brightness on my display, while pcmon doesn't and still maintains a deep look to those colors.
> 
> Don't know much about calibration tools, but:
> 
> PCMon = Spyder5ELITE
> mista = i1 Display Pro


Those OSD adjustments are very interesting indeed.

I have
Brightness = 8 (50 nits)
Contrast = 75
R= 94
G= 93
B = 99

Color temp is 6518K, gamma is tracking the Rec.1886 curve almost perfectly so i get a lot of shadow detail and makes seeing things in darker games much easier and helps with competitive fps titles.

Really odd seeing others needing to drop their blue channel a lot while not touching the Red, where for me its the opposite.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Those OSD adjustments are very interesting indeed.
> 
> I have
> Brightness = 8 (50 nits)
> Contrast = 75
> R= 94
> G= 93
> B = 99
> 
> Color temp is 6518K, gamma is tracking the Rec.1886 curve almost perfectly so i get a lot of shadow detail and makes seeing things in darker games much easier and helps with competitive fps titles.
> 
> Really odd seeing others needing to drop their blue channel a lot while not touching the Red, where for me its the opposite.


Which color profile are you using?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Which color profile are you using?


My own, generated using DisplayCAL and an i1 display pro


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> My own, generated using DisplayCAL and an i1 display pro


Oh, then I'm not sure, as I can't compare to what I have. The values I posted above are direct from the PCMon review. And to me, those values you provided + mista's profile (same calibration tool), make the blues way too prominent and strong. My eyes can't handle that much blue when using the monitor for long stretches. The new PCMon review settings and profile look much better to me.


----------



## PAHK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Those OSD adjustments are very interesting indeed.
> 
> I have
> Brightness = 8 (50 nits)
> Contrast = 75
> R= 94
> G= 93
> B = 99
> 
> Color temp is 6518K, gamma is tracking the Rec.1886 curve almost perfectly so i get a lot of shadow detail and makes seeing things in darker games much easier and helps with competitive fps titles.
> 
> Really odd seeing others needing to drop their blue channel a lot while not touching the Red, where for me its the opposite.


I thought that Toms HW also got his settings the opposite about blue and red. Dont know about his icc..
Maybe panels used differ much, or the calibration sensor handles things diff?

Using PCMonitor settings now too, gamma is looking as it used to be on my eyes.
I'm used to looking at callibrated screens but my spyder4elite is not in reach now. Probable go for the nw version 5, but not anytime soon.

Toms HW also lowered the contrast cos of some crushing, but i didn't noticed any crushing on default of 75.


----------



## gene-z

I forgot to post this a while go, but here are some settings for try hard competitive gamers out there that don't care about colors:

Use 165hz
Contrast 0
Brightness 100
Response Time Fast

So what this does is, gives you a faster response time obviously, but also uses the contrast trick. The lower the contrast is on this monitor, the more it hides the trailing of ghosting. So if you pair this trick with the fast response time, it hides nearly all the terrible ghosting that comes with using fast mode.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> My own, generated using DisplayCAL and an i1 display pro


I should try out displaycal, heard good things about it.


----------



## shockglass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> My own, generated using DisplayCAL and an i1 display pro


I have very similar OSD settings - 95 / 95 / 100 (i like blue since it makes whites look brighter and not yellowish/tobacco stained). Do you mind posting your color profile?


----------



## shockglass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I should try out displaycal, heard good things about it.


I just got into understanding calibration and from my research the i1 display pro + display cal / argyll is the best combination on the market


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shockglass*
> 
> I just got into understanding calibration and from my research the i1 display pro + display cal / argyll is the best combination on the market


Thanks for the input. I'll give it a try later this weekend


----------



## BRERB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> I own 3, never heard any buzzing.


Mine has started buzzing in addition to the whining. It's becoming pretty noisy over here! Are yours completely silent, even when listening close to the vents? Or are they just quiet from a sitting distance?

Brightness and power settings don't seem to affect the noise.

And does anyone have any idea what these vertical bars are..?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobpage*
> 
> Can someone else with this monitor please stare at some dead pixel test pages (= solid colors) and tell me if they see thick but faint vertical bars (~80px wide) that seem to be projected from an inch behind the panel? They shift around a bit as you move your head. I'm wondering if this is just a property of this TN panel, or if I got a weird dud.
> 
> It's probably easiest to see with red: http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=3
> 
> I am not entirely certain we all get the same TN panels, because my gamma needs more adjustment than the .icm profile in this thread.
> 
> I tried capturing the bars with a photo, but they were invisible.


Because I can definitely see what he is describing.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BRERB*
> 
> Mine has started buzzing in addition to the whining. It's becoming pretty noisy over here! Are yours completely silent, even when listening close to the vents? Or are they just quiet from a sitting distance?
> 
> Brightness and power settings don't seem to affect the noise.
> 
> And does anyone have any idea what these vertical bars are..?
> Because I can definitely see what he is describing.


I never even noticed, but I do have a very feint buzzing. I can't hear it unless I put my ear up to the vent.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shockglass*
> 
> I have very similar OSD settings - 95 / 95 / 100 (i like blue since it makes whites look brighter and not yellowish/tobacco stained). Do you mind posting your color profile?


 ColorProfile.zip 722k .zip file


There it is, keep in mind i calibrated my monitor to the BT.1886 gamma curve. Most people don't calibrate to this, instead opting for just a straight 2.2 gamma. I prefer BT.1886 as it helps bring out shadow detail, blacks still look black with no crushing. This monitor actually follows very close to a BT.1886 curve out of the box after adjusting the color channels to reach 6500k, at least my unit does. I could even run without a color profile as using mine doesn't make a huge difference, but it still does some fine tuning and improves the grey scale values.


----------



## spktr

I need some help, I bought the monitor about 2 weeks and now I noticed bleed (?) and a blue bar at the bottom, is there a way I can fix that or should I just RMA ?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spktr*
> 
> I need some help, I bought the monitor about 2 weeks and now I noticed bleed (?) and a blue bar at the bottom, is there a way I can fix that or should I just RMA ?


RMA that. I know the exposure is too high so it exaggerates it and all but it seems like you would be able to notice that under normal viewing. Here's mine taken with an overexposed smart phone camera and you can barely even see any, under normal viewing there is no visible bleed at all.


----------



## spktr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> RMA that. I know the exposure is too high so it exaggerates it and all but it seems like you would be able to notice that under normal viewing. Here's mine taken with an overexposed smart phone camera and you can barely even see any, under normal viewing there is no visible bleed at all.


Ya the light didn't bother me much initially but it seemed to have gotten worse recently and today I loaded a movie and at the bottom I could clearly see a blue light, damn I wish I didn't have to rma, it will be the 4th piece of my new pc


----------



## BRERB

I've received my second S2417DG. This one seems to be a little quieter than my first, which I like. The backlight bleed is noticeably worse than the first but it may get better as the monitor settles and recovers from the shipping process.









Those weird vertical bars are less noticeable on the second monitor, and there are zero dead pixels. My first monitor had one.

The second monitor seemed to be better than the first (and cost me $40 less) but I then noticed a major defect that might lead to a return. There is a dark spot on the panel, around 4 pixels big. From a sitting distance it's more noticeable than the dead pixel on my other one, and in a more conspicuous spot. It sits a few millimeters behind the panel, maybe between the panel and the backlights. I've tapped on the screen to see if I can move it. I can't.

Any ideas? I'm thinking it could be dust or maybe something has been punctured. I really have no clue but it's seriously frustrating. I bought a Dell TN to avoid the panel lottery but there is no escaping it!


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Oh, then I'm not sure, as I can't compare to what I have. The values I posted above are direct from the PCMon review. And to me, those values you provided + mista's profile (same calibration tool), make the blues way too prominent and strong. My eyes can't handle that much blue when using the monitor for long stretches. The new PCMon review settings and profile look much better to me.


My monitor looks a little too "red" (on white screens) with the PC Monitors settings, though reducing the Red makes it look nicer. Maybe I'm just crazy.

We arent changing the "Adjust Desktop Color SEttings" in the Nvidia Control Panel are we?


----------



## Invaderscs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> My monitor looks a little too "red" (on white screens) with the PC Monitors settings, though reducing the Red makes it look nicer. Maybe I'm just crazy.
> 
> We arent changing the "Adjust Desktop Color SEttings" in the Nvidia Control Panel are we?


Yeah I felt the same way about those settings so I found some others online and tweaked those just a little so it looks good to me.

Currently my monitor settings are: 40% brightness, 68% contrast, 96 R, 100 G, 100 B.
For Nvidia settings under "Adjust desktop color settings" I have: brightness 50%, contrast 50%, gamma +1.00, digital vibrance 70%, and hue 0.

These settings were not made by calibrating the monitor but I think it makes it look good enough.


----------



## BRERB

My second S2417DG is on it's way back to Amazon. Check out the massive difference in backlight bleed/uniformity..!



Even with the grainy iPhone 5 quality photo, I don't think I need to tell you which one is currently in a box.


----------



## Ickz

The Acer xb241yu uses the same panel as this, right? I notice it actually has gamma controls in its OSD. Costs $80 more on Amazon though, so eh. If I was actually going to settle on a 1440p gysnc monitor, I still might consider it so I didn't have to always worry about icc profiles working correctly with games.


----------



## kevininsimi

Hey guys, sorry for the n00b question but how can I make my presets the default setting? Every time I turn on my computer the monitor presets are default and I have to go into the Nvidia control panel to apply the settings I like to use.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for the n00b question but how can I make my presets the default setting? Every time I turn on my computer the monitor presets are default and I have to go into the Nvidia control panel to apply the settings I like to use.


You have to uncheck USE WINDOWS DISPLAY CALIBRATION.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> My monitor looks a little too "red" (on white screens) with the PC Monitors settings, though reducing the Red makes it look nicer. Maybe I'm just crazy.
> 
> We arent changing the "Adjust Desktop Color SEttings" in the Nvidia Control Panel are we?


Yeah, like I said, it's a "warm" profile compared to others. It's still the best color profile for my display out of all the ones I've tried, but every display is different, so don't take what I'm saying as it's best for every display. And you're right, reducing the red channel does make it look nicer, but I still prefer a warmer image for eye comfort. Blue light tends to make my eyes sore by the end of the night.

I've also added the profile to the post in my signature if anyone is interested and missed it. Also added Malinkadink's color profile, which I'm eager to try when I get home.









Edit: Tried Malin's profile and on my display, it looks very washed out, similar to the default color profile.


----------



## MistaSparkul

ICC profiles have always been a YMMV thing. Its good that we have more available for everyone to try out.


----------



## kevininsimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACP84*
> 
> You have to uncheck USE WINDOWS DISPLAY CALIBRATION.


Great, thank you sir.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Best Buy has the Dell S2716DGR on sale this week for $479.99 USD
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-27-led-gsync-monitor-black/5293502.p?skuId=5293502


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> Best Buy has the Dell S2716DGR on sale this week for $479.99 USD
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-27-led-gsync-monitor-black/5293502.p?skuId=5293502


That's the 27" model, may be better to post it in the other thread. I wouldn't recommend the 27" over the 24" to anyone though, the 24" is superior.


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Hello everyone,

this is my first post here and I need your help please.

I bought the Dell S2417DG

I have one issue, please look at my image when my monitor has a full black background.
the picture taken by my iPhone camera exaggerate the color, but there is like a clouding or gray bar in the middle of the screen.
what is this ? can be fixed ? and it is normal to have it according to LCD technology.

what is your opinion please, it is acceptable ?, I can't see it in game, but I like to have a perfect monitor.

thank u

s2417dg.JPG 53k .JPG file
.


----------



## BRERB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> this is my first post here and I need your help please.
> 
> I bought the Dell S2417DG
> 
> I have one issue, please look at my image when my monitor has a full black background.
> the picture taken by my iPhone camera exaggerate the color, but there is like a clouding or gray bar in the middle of the screen.
> what is this ? can be fixed ? and it is normal to have it according to LCD technology.
> 
> what is your opinion please, it is acceptable ?, I can't see it in game, but I like to have a perfect monitor.
> 
> thank u
> 
> s2417dg.JPG 53k .JPG file
> .


No monitor is PERFECT. You'll always find something to nitpick if you go looking for it. If you can't notice uneven backlighting and bleed during normal use, even on dark scenes, I'd consider the panel a keeper. However, look at this...

The right monitor is a cloudy mess compared to the left. If you return and exchange for another S2417DG you may get a better one, but it may be worse. I'd say take full advantage of whatever return window you have and keep using your current S2417DG. Give yourself a chance to calm down and enjoy the thing for awhile.







If the clouding becomes an issue during normal use then return it.


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Thank u so much bro,

You are completely right, if a ask for a replacement, there is a high chance to get a worse one, and maybe better one, but I cannot take the risk.
I don't notice it during normal use, so I will keep it.

Btw I live in Lebanon, I cannot replace it, or I need to pay 200$ for re-shipping.

I think we will not get a perfect monitor until OLED or Quantum dot technology arrive.


----------



## gene-z

If you want G-Sync + ULMB (CRT strobing clarity), it's now possible! No more V-Sync and terrible input lag when using ULMB! Thanks to the heads-up from masterotaku, I was able to get it working on the S24 with the following the simple guide provided by lexlazootin from the blurbusters forums:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> *If you can feel the input lag and don't like it, do the same glitch but to 100hz.*
> 
> 0. Switch to 120hz mode
> 1. Disable G-Sync
> 2. Enable ULMB in monitor
> 3. Create a custom res and ADD +5 to your Vertical Total
> 4. Enable G-Sync


I only had limited time to test last night, but it seems to work with the entire g-sync range, even overclocked, 30-165hz.

Edit: After some more testing, 120hz does have some type of input lag. I recommend using 100hz glitch, as it seems to be much more responsive.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I only had limited time to test last night, but it seems to work with the entire g-sync range, even overclocked, 30-165hz.


What? So it now strobes according to the refresh rate? Hows that looking? I would imagine it would still be ass with the brightness going up and down all the time, no?


----------



## Falkentyne

Brightness doesn't really change unless the FPS goes below 40, then it starts double strobing.
I imagine that It looks as good as you would expect besides flicker...strobing without any tearing or stutters whatsoever.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Brightness doesn't really change unless the FPS goes below 40, then it starts double strobing.
> I imagine that It looks as good as you would expect besides flicker...strobing without any tearing or stutters whatsoever.


Wait. Does this thing has Pulse Width settings? I just noticed it's not mentioned in Adams review for the s24 but he does go over it in the s2716dg review. I'm trying to wrap my head around how this would all work together and not be a disaster. He states that even between 120Hz 100Hz and 85Hz the brightness varies somewhat noticeably, if at least marginally between the three. Lower frames higher brightness, higher frames lower brightness. Bit of a mind bender not having one to play with.


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Wait. Does this thing has Pulse Width settings? I just noticed it's not mentioned in Adams review for the s24 but he does go over it in the s2716dg review. I'm trying to wrap my head around how this would all work together and not be a disaster. He states that even between 120Hz 100Hz and 85Hz the brightness varies somewhat noticeably, if at least marginally between the three. Lower frames higher brightness, higher frames lower brightness. Bit of a mind bender not having one to play with.


When operating normally (fixed refresh rate), the lower the ULMB refresh rate, the higher the strobe length of each pulse width setting (also overcompensating the usually lower brightness of a lower refresh rate when strobe length is the same). However, with the G-Sync+ULMB trick, pulse width is configurable and uses the 120Hz values, but this time refresh rate is varible, depending on your fps.

With a lower refresh rate, the monitor spends less total time showing an image than at a higher refresh rate. Under 40fps (at least in the S2716DG), it starts to double strobe, so 30fps should have the same brightness as 60fps, for example, but 120fps should be 1.5x brighter than 80fps.


----------



## KGPrime

Seems like with lower refresh rate the image stays on the screen longer (sample hold ) and the strobe length is accordingly increased ( on time ) - right, if we disregarding pulse width settings for a moment, or considering it constant or at max - making the image overall brighter than at say 120Hz where the pulse has to be faster because more frames are going by at a faster rate. Which should mean the backlight is in the "on state" for shorter periods and in the rise/fall state for longer period making the image darker.

I guess i'm even more confused now. I need to eat, brain hungry


----------



## Falkentyne

The refresh rate would not affect the raw (meaning actual on time) PULSE WIDTH--that is, how long the backlight is on (persistence). Having the backlight on at 60 hz for 1.0ms is 1.0ms. Having it on for 1.0ms at 120hz is STILL 1.0ms of persistence. But that's assuming Pulse width raw persistence is independent of the refreshrate itself.

What changes is how long the backlight is off.

At 120hz, that would be 7.3ms of off time.
At 60hz, that would be 15.7ms of off time.

Now technically, all things being equal, and assuming a monitor single strobed at 60hz, the display would be BRIGHTER at 120hz than at 60hz, because while the "on" time is the same, there would be less OFF time in the 8.3ms time period. You would have 7.3ms of off time with 1.0ms of on time.

At 60hz, you would have 15.7ms of off time.

So at 120hz, at a total of 16.7ms sample time, you would have two 1.0ms on pulses and two 7.3ms off pulses. So not only would you have less flicker, you would have "more" on time during that same 16.7 total interval period *AND* less OFF time! Because 7.3ms x 2 is 14.6ms even though it's broken into two cycles.

14.6ms < 15.7ms, and (1.0ms x 2) = 2.0ms > 1.0ms.

So yeah. At least if all things were done equally...

This is also assuming that the pulse with value for 60hz and 120hz would be the exact same persistence. On the Benq blur reduction monitors, it's not (its based on the refresh rate divided by 100), unless you use a Vertical Total tweak, which changes the "base" persistence to be 0.167 x "persistence decimal value of 1-30"


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The refresh rate would not affect the PULSE WIDTH--that is, how long the backlight is on (persistence). Having the backlight on at 60 hz for 1.0ms is 1.0ms. Having it on for 1.0ms at 120hz is STILL 1.0ms of persistence.
> 
> What changes is how long the backlight is off.
> 
> At 120hz, that would be 7.3ms of off time.
> At 60hz, that would be 15.7ms of off time.


Well. Both values are affected (change) since they work in tandem. But ok so then i was thinking about it in a different way. I assumed the back light stays on for most of the frame and then cuts off at the tail end of it to help clear the frame but so as to keep more of the luminescence of each frame by default. And then the pulse width is what you can use to fine tune it. Which is at least true right? So if you turn the pulse width to 10 instead of 100, the "on time" is shorter and the image is much more dim.

I mean I read about ULMB when it came out of course, but since that was a long time ago, since then or more recently anyway Adams reviews have been what's basically guided my perception, which is why it was confusing. He's basically saying that the lower the refresh rate the brighter the image all things being equal. Without Pulse width changes. So that would add up to what i was thinking. I thought anyway...lol.

He doesn't mention pulse width at all in the review of the s24, but does in the s27 review. Yet even so his statements remain consistent. Lower refresh = Higher brightness. And of course higher pulse width "on time" higher brightness, along with lower refresh rate = even higher brightness.

*Review of the s24.
*
*ULMB @ 120Hz* 2.1 6577K The screen is now strobing (pulsing its backlight on and off) 120 times a second, giving a mild flickering similar to a 120Hz CRT. Overall colour balance and gamma handling remains quite similar, *but the image is significantly dimmer than factory defaults even at '100' brightness - some users will find this fine, others would prefer a brighter image.*

*ULMB @ 100Hz* 2.1 6586K As above but flickering a bit more noticeable due to the strobe frequency of 100Hz. *The image appears marginally brighter as well.*

*ULMB @ 85Hz* 2.1 6586K As above, but flickering is now very obvious to us due to 85Hz strobing. We find this uncomfortable to use for prolonged periods, but not everyone would find it as bothersome. *The image appears somewhat brighter.*

*The review of the s27*

ULMB, Pulse Width 100 @ 120Hz 2.0 7349K The most obvious change from the factory defaults is that the screen appears dimmer and also strobes, inducing a mild flickering like a 120Hz CRT. The gamma is also increased slightly, although this change is quite subtle. Brightness is actually more comfortable than the factory defaults even at '100' as tested here, although some users would prefer it brighter and some dimmer. You can of course lower brightness quite easily, but can't raise it further with than '100', of course.

*ULMB, Pulse Width 100 @ 100Hz* 2.0 7239K As above with slightly more obvious flickering. *Brightness is quite similar - perhaps perceived brightness is a little higher due to the longer 'on' period for the backlight strobe.*

*ULMB, Pulse Width 100 @ 85Hz* 2.0 7239K As above, but flickering is now very obvious to us, making the monitor quite uncomfortable to use. *Brightness is also increased by a decent amount.
*
*ULMB, Pulse Width 10 @ 120Hz* 2.0 7324K *Extremely dim ( KG: of course due to pulse width here)* , too dim for our eyes even in a dark room. This is just to demonstrate the effect of changing the 'Pulse Width Setting' here which we talk about a bit later on. You can set it to other values aside from the extremes of '10' and '100', of course.

ULMB, Pulse Width 10 @ 100Hz 2.0 7229K As above really, but marginally more flickering due to decreased refresh rate.

ULMB, Pulse Width 10 @ 85Hz 2.0 7172K A bit of extra brightness but still very much on the dim side. Due to the refresh rate, flickering is again bothersome and obvious to us.

____________________________________________________________________

Anyway, fact is i am the one who is confused so i defer to you guys of course as you have been messing with if for a long time.


----------



## FedericoUY

Do anyone know why when set the response time to fast instead of normal, letters and general browsing will show so much blur on letters and other things? Setting to normal has just left perfect image... Has anyone discussed this yet?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Do anyone know why when set the response time to fast instead of normal, letters and general browsing will show so much blur on letters and other things? Setting to normal has just left perfect image... Has anyone discussed this yet?


It's normal for any display. The higher overddrive settings typically have very bad trailing issues. There is a trick I discovered that will hide almost all of the ghosting, but it's not practical for ever day use. Set brightness to 100 and contrast to 0. Match this with 165hz, 1 maxium pre-rendered frame, and it's very nice for gaming if you want the most responsive settings possible.


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> If you want G-Sync + ULMB (CRT strobing clarity), it's now possible! No more V-Sync and terrible input lag when using ULMB! Thanks to the heads-up from masterotaku, I was able to get it working on the S24 with the following the simple guide provided by lexlazootin from the blurbusters forums:
> I only had limited time to test last night, but it seems to work with the entire g-sync range, even overclocked, 30-165hz.


Do I have to use 120 or 165 when adding a custom resolution?


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Do I have to use 120 or 165 when adding a custom resolution?


120Hz.


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Guys

As we know that S2417dg doesn't have a gamma option in OSD , we need to adjust it in nvidia, which will lead to color banding in lagom test and gaming, there is a solution? Or we need to choose between bad gamma as default (colors washed out) or color banding?
Thank u


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> It's normal for any display. The higher overddrive settings typically have very bad trailing issues. There is a trick I discovered that will hide almost all of the ghosting, but it's not practical for ever day use. Set brightness to 100 and contrast to 0. Match this with 165hz, 1 maxium pre-rendered frame, and it's very nice for gaming if you want the most responsive settings possible.


Thanks for the info. The monitor as it comes at 1440p 165hz is so great I dont care to use it with normal response speed. Maybe I'll try your solution ingame to check if there's any change in visualization, but overall I'm so happy with the monitor. The sharpness of the image, the colors and quality are awesome. Thanks!!!


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> Guys
> 
> As we know that S2417dg doesn't have a gamma option in OSD , we need to adjust it in nvidia, which will lead to color banding in lagom test and gaming, there is a solution? Or we need to choose between bad gamma as default (colors washed out) or color banding?
> Thank u


Try the color profiles linked in my signature. If you want a very deep gamma, I recommend the profile provided by Mista.


----------



## BRERB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> Guys
> 
> As we know that S2417dg doesn't have a gamma option in OSD , we need to adjust it in nvidia, which will lead to color banding in lagom test and gaming, there is a solution? Or we need to choose between bad gamma as default (colors washed out) or color banding?
> Thank u


Banding on the S2417DG is unavoidable. You can reduce it but you can't eliminate it. The ICC profiles and OSD settings floating around aim for color accuracy but heavily increase banding on my monitor. They turn Elite Dangerous into an oil spill. The following is the best compromise between color saturation and banding reduction I've found thus far...

*NCP Settings* (rendering ICC profiles useless)
Gamma - 0.95
Digital Vibrance (I know, I know) - 55%

*OSD Settings*
Brightness - 50
Contrast - 75
R - 95
G - 90
B - 100

I'm sure these settings seem ludicrous but I had to sacrifice color accuracy to reduce banding. Like I said, this doesn't eliminate banding completely. It's just the best compromise I've found for dark games like Elite Dangerous and Alien Isolation that maintains a colorful, though inaccurate, image.


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BRERB*
> 
> Banding on the S2417DG is unavoidable. You can reduce it but you can't eliminate it. The ICC profiles and OSD settings floating around aim for color accuracy but heavily increase banding on my monitor. They turn Elite Dangerous into an oil spill. The following is the best compromise between color saturation and banding reduction I've found thus far...
> 
> *NCP Settings* (rendering ICC profiles useless)
> Gamma - 0.95
> Digital Vibrance (I know, I know) - 55%
> 
> *OSD Settings*
> Brightness - 50
> Contrast - 75
> R - 95
> G - 90
> B - 100
> 
> I'm sure these settings seem ludicrous but I had to sacrifice color accuracy to reduce banding. Like I said, this doesn't eliminate banding completely. It's just the best compromise I've found for dark games like Elite Dangerous and Alien Isolation that maintains a colorful, though inaccurate, image.


Thank u for all of you guys for your replies.

but what do you think about tom's hardware settings? http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/dell-s2417dg-24-inch-165hz-g-sync-gaming-monitor,4788-2.html

it is not better to have contrast to 68 and R 96, G 99, B 100 for better gray and white colors.

thank u


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> *G-Sync + ULMB Glitch*
> 
> Go to the NVIDIA Control Panel
> Switch to 120hz mode
> Disable G-Sync
> Enable ULMB through the monitor OSD (instructions on how to do this are in my sig)
> Go to change resolution and click Customize then click create custom resolution
> Under Timings, select standard and change it to manual
> Change the vertical total from 1525 to 1530, test and save
> Re-enable Enable G-Sync
> Glitch is now complete
> ***_*Make sure your refresh rate is set to application controlled in the NVCP and any V-Sync is disabled*._
> ***_If you experience some flickering, it's normal and unavoidable. I only have it in excess on game menus and in mostly entirely disappears in-game._


I was messing around with this again last night, and for whatever reason the input lag I was experiencing with 120hz disappeared. I just deleted it and re-added it via the glitch and input feels more responsive and it's less streaking (20hz increase obviously) than the 100hz glitch. Maybe I had V-Sync on somewhere, who knows. I also found 120hz flashes very little in-game, if at all, whereas 100hz was constantly brightness flickering. It gets bad on menus regardless which refresh you use.

There isn't any reason why you shouldn't at least try this, as you can store the glitch on the 120hz refresh rate and switch on/off anytime without having to redo the process. If you don't want it, just switch to 144/165hz. If you want to try it, just switch to 120hz. If games have the option to set refresh rate on the menu, it's very convenient. You can also even alt+tab out to a 144hz desktop refresh and then alt+tab back into a game using the glitch still applied.

I also dumbed down the instructions for those not familiar with some settings.

I still also prefer fastsync + ulmb for older games where you can maintain x2 and greater than your refresh rate.


----------



## Doubletap1911

It's currently on sale at Dell for $389.99

You can get a 4th year of advance replacement warranty for $9.00

Mine will be here Wednesday.

If I like it and if I can read the text easily enough, I'll order 2 more in a couple months.

I've been concerned about driving three of these but I've come to the conclusion that I'll probably run demanding games on the center screen only and graphically light weight games (like MMOs and Racing games) in surround. I think that should be reasonable on a single 1080 or 1080Ti


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> It's currently on sale at Dell for $389.99
> 
> You can get a 4th year of advance replacement warranty for $9.00
> 
> Mine will be here Wednesday.
> 
> If I like it and if I can read the text easily enough, I'll order 2 more in a couple months.
> 
> I've been concerned about driving three of these but I've come to the conclusion that I'll probably run demanding games on the center screen only and graphically light weight games (like MMOs and Racing games) in surround. I think that should be reasonable on a single 1080 or 1080Ti


You can throw on ebates cashback if you want, it's currently at 8%. Would get you something like $31 back. I did it last year when it was 12% and just they paid me through paypal a few weeks ago. There's also a $10 signup bonus, making it $41 cashback total. I got one using this promo and it ended up costing me $310 total after tax and rebates during the holidays. I think there might also be a Dell members loyalty promo, but I forget how to activate it.


----------



## ninjurai

I've had this monitor since Christmas, and so far it's worked wonderfully. This morning I started having an issue where the monitor goes into power save mode, and will only display windows on my other monitor (BenQ XL2420T). If I unplug the BenQ picture shows up on the Dell, and vice versa. For some reason, it won't allow me to have both plugged in at the same time. This just started happening this morning, and I have no idea why. Tried to hard reset the monitor and still nothing. Anybody have any suggestions?

Ignore all that. My Nvidia Control Panel settings somehow changed under "Set up Multiple Displays", and the Dell was unchecked. Go figure..


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I've had this monitor since Christmas, and so far it's worked wonderfully. This morning I started having an issue where the monitor goes into power save mode, and will only display windows on my other monitor (BenQ XL2420T). If I unplug the BenQ picture shows up on the Dell, and vice versa. For some reason, it won't allow me to have both plugged in at the same time. This just started happening this morning, and I have no idea why. Tried to hard reset the monitor and still nothing. Anybody have any suggestions?
> 
> Ignore all that. My Nvidia Control Panel settings somehow changed under "Set up Multiple Displays", and the Dell was unchecked. Go figure..


Probably the silent NVIDIA update Windows 10 slipped to everyone on the 8th. Check your control panel and installation date for the NVIDIA stuff.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Probably the silent NVIDIA update Windows 10 slipped to everyone on the 8th. Check your control panel and installation date for the NVIDIA stuff.


Sounds about right!


----------



## gene-z

Someone asked me via PM for some pics of the 0 contrast with High AMA trick, but never got around to it. Bought a dslr recently, so here ya go (and yes, it really works this well):

165hz with Response Time FAST, Contast 75:


165hz with Response Time FAST, Contrast 0, Brightness 100:


----------



## leonman44

Guys is any gamma calibration problems? What about the contrast , i saw that its not that great at tomshardware review. It also has 25ms absolute input lag (seems a little bad)? I am intrested for this display cause its 24'(more ppi) , gsync , 165hz and for a good price tag!


----------



## ELIAS-EH

i regretted that i bought the S2417DG
These colors banding that i have in battlefield 1 is unacceptable, i didn't touch the gamma in nvidia.



http://imgur.com/xuCyr3s




http://imgur.com/Ka9pn2S




http://imgur.com/wV7Ihmj




http://imgur.com/BSk7ANK




http://imgur.com/E8eqg7H


I don't know if it is clear but under water in battlefield 1 is like a 4bit screen

And these pixelated area in black background on a youtube video:


http://imgur.com/7lg8VuR


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> i regretted that i bought the S2417DG
> These colors banding that i have in battlefield 1 is unacceptable, i didn't touch the gamma in nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xuCyr3s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ka9pn2S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wV7Ihmj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BSk7ANK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/E8eqg7H
> 
> 
> I don't know if it is clear but under water in battlefield 1 is like a 4bit screen
> 
> And these pixelated area in black background on a youtube video:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7lg8VuR


Is it a 6bit panel or 8bit? Yeah it doent seem ok even for a tn panel cause you have to face the gamma swift problem anyway but i dont think that colour banding should occur.


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Is it a 6bit panel or 8bit? Yeah it doent seem ok even for a tn panel cause you have to face the gamma swift problem anyway but i dont think that colour banding should occur.


As per PC monitor review, it is an 8 bit panel, i didn't touch the gamma in nvidia.


----------



## leonman44

I have read this one for the monitor: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/dell-s2417dg-24-inch-165hz-g-sync-gaming-monitor,4788-4.html

It seems that in their tests it had some problems in gamma , so in the general this screen isnt that perfect? I couldnt find another 1440p 144hz 24' and gsync


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Did someone here with IPS monitor, under water in battlefield 1 have this banding and pixelation?
This monitor is garbage, i can understand BLB or bad black or non uniformity colors but color banding is unacceptable.

If you didn't buy it leonman44, don't do it, there is the acer XB241YU 24 inch 1440p gsync and if you can wait for the HDR comming monitor, at least the acer have gamma feature in the OSD, you can adjust the gamma without having gray banding issue also in lagom test, adjust gamma in nvidia is very bad.
I saw many reviews also talking about banding issue in s2417dg and s2716dg.
I throw 550$ ( price + shipping) in the trash


----------



## PCM2

Do you realise you've just posted a load of screenshots which clearly show banding? Not photos of the screen. That is nothing whatsoever to do with the monitor, it is to do with the source material. All TN models have perceived gamma issues lower down the screen which reveals unintended detail (read: banding) as well. Quite clearly explained in my review of this model.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> Did someone here with IPS monitor, under water in battlefield 1 have this banding and pixelation?
> This monitor is garbage, i can understand BLB or bad black or non uniformity colors but color banding is unacceptable.
> 
> If you didn't buy it leonman44, don't do it, there is the acer XB241YU 24 inch 1440p gsync and if you can wait for the HDR comming monitor, at least the acer have gamma feature in the OSD, you can adjust the gamma without having gray banding issue also in lagom test, adjust gamma in nvidia is very bad.
> I saw many reviews also talking about banding issue in s2417dg and s2716dg.
> I throw 550$ ( price + shipping) in the trash


I cant find the Acer model in my country and in general theres no that much of acer here. I can easily find Asus products though , i didnt buy it yet i always do a good research before! HDR would be nice but i dont think that it will be in a reasonaly price for the first 1-2 years and i am with a 75hz oced 1080p ips panel. I really want to upgrade , i am between this or the new pg258q 240hz 1080p monitor but even pro players are saying that theres no that much of difference from a 144hz one , so i was looking more for the 1440p 144hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Do you realise you've just posted a load of screenshots which clearly show banding? Not photos of the screen. That is nothing whatsoever to do with the monitor, it is to do with the source material. All TN models have perceived gamma issues lower down the screen which reveals unintended detail (read: banding) as well. Quite clearly explained in my review of this model.


I saw that as well , i really want to test bf1 with my ips display for the banding "issue" but my psu is dead so i cant. It actually might be from the engine that was made the game , just the game graphics as you said. Yeah i know tn panels arent that good but in the review the other tn monitors did it better in gamma and both contrast. Can you link your review so i can sneak a peek?


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Do you realise you've just posted a load of screenshots which clearly show banding? Not photos of the screen. That is nothing whatsoever to do with the monitor, it is to do with the source material. All TN models have perceived gamma issues lower down the screen which reveals unintended detail (read: banding) as well. Quite clearly explained in my review of this model.


these are some photos of my screen and my system specification, i am not here telling all those peoples about something that i don't have.



http://imgur.com/LOhMqqT




http://imgur.com/70TlS97




http://imgur.com/xL2Y20b


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I cant find the Acer model in my country and in general theres no that much of acer here. I can easily find Asus products though , i didnt buy it yet i always do a good research before! HDR would be nice but i dont think that it will be in a reasonaly price for the first 1-2 years and i am with a 75hz oced 1080p ips panel. I really want to upgrade , i am between this or the new pg258q 240hz 1080p monitor but even pro players are saying that theres no that much of difference from a 144hz one , so i was looking more for the 1440p 144hz.
> I saw that as well , i really want to test bf1 with my ips display for the banding "issue" but my psu is dead so i cant. It actually might be from the engine that was made the game , just the game graphics as you said. Yeah i know tn panels arent that good but in the review the other tn monitors did it better in gamma and both contrast. Can you link your review so i can sneak a peek?


please tell me about the result when you tested BF1 with your IPS monitor, (especially under water where the most noticeable and inside smoke when putting the mask) and these screenshots are from fao fortress map

i hope it is from the game.

and this is the link of the acer XB241YU

https://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB241YU-bmiprz-23-8-inch-2560x1440/dp/B01LJUNMYK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486940049&sr=8-1&keywords=xb241yu

btw 144hz is more then enough, above 100 FPS, the smoothness will be approximately the same.

thank u


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> these are some photos of my screen and my system specification, i am not here telling all those peoples about something that i don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LOhMqqT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/70TlS97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xL2Y20b


What he means is, IF you can see it in a screenshot, then in that specific case it is *not* the monitor. It cannot be. That's not the way it works.

Banding in a screen capture is a capture of the frame in the frame buffer before it ever see's the monitor. So of course if you take a picture of the screen you will still see the banding









However IF you saw *no* banding in a screen capture, but took a photo of the monitor and then saw banding. Then it is the monitor. The reality is in your case it is probably a combination of both. IE: what is already there, the low gamma of the monitor accentuates it.

Generally speaking, with video game skys in particular. This is caused by texture compression first of all. And it could have been there already even if you never noticed it on another monitor. It could be a case of either the current version of the game, or your texture/graphic settings, or could even be your current specific video drivers, or settings therein, *compounded* by the gamma settings of your system and monitor. Same goes for the youtube stuff, and Nexflix for that matter.

I am personally currently using a gamma profile made with Quick Gamma on a 6 bit Tn panel that has basically Zero greyscale banding, and the profile works in most of the games i have played on it and on my desktop and browser. I was able to get some to appear with fog settings in the sky while editing Skyrim weathers and lighting when making my own custom weathers, as well as some in certain low res compressed clouds. I also noticed it in a cave or two in Tomb Raider 2016 with environmental fog where it looked like you said - 4 bit color. I'm pretty sure my gamma profile is not working in that specific game, but it was also only in certain caves and a few minutes of my life so i ignored it. No where else in the game did i see it, not even under water where that is a likely culprit in video games for this to happen due to again to the "fog" that creates the under water effects.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Do you realise you've just posted a load of screenshots which clearly show banding? Not photos of the screen. That is nothing whatsoever to do with the monitor, it is to do with the source material. All TN models have perceived gamma issues lower down the screen which reveals unintended detail (read: banding) as well. Quite clearly explained in my review of this model.


Was going to say the same thing. I'm not super picky, but it looks way, way better than my VG248QE monitors which seem to be losing brightness and are impossible to make look decent.

My GTX 780 runs Overwatch really well - dropped from about 140-160 fps to around 120 but G-Sync makes it butter smooth.

I'm having all sorts of issues with BF4 though - I've always been able to run it well and at high FPS using mostly low/medium settings but even with everything set to low, it just runs poorly and is not fun. It's probably just my single 780 showing it's age.

I'm also surprised at how much I like the bezel - the much larger ones on the VG248QE just dominate the edge of the screen and they collect dust - they look like picture frames compared to the 2417

Over the next 2 months, I'm going to get 2 more but I'm trying to decide how to run them - a pair of 1070s or wait for the 1080Ti and just get one?

Still not sure.


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> What he means is, IF you can see it in a screenshot, then in that specific case it is *not* the monitor. It cannot be. That's not the way it works.
> 
> Banding in a screen capture is a capture of the frame in the frame buffer before it ever see's the monitor. So of course if you take a picture of the screen you will still see the banding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However IF you saw *no* banding in a screen capture, but took a photo of the monitor and then saw banding. Then it is the monitor. The reality is in your case it is probably a combination of both. IE: what is already there, the low gamma of the monitor accentuates it.
> 
> Generally speaking, with video game skys in particular. This is caused by texture compression first of all. And it could have been there already even if you never noticed it on another monitor. It could be a case of either the current version of the game, or your texture/graphic settings, or could even be your current specific video drivers, or settings therein, *compounded* by the gamma settings of your system and monitor. Same goes for the youtube stuff, and Nexflix for that matter.
> 
> I am personally currently using a gamma profile made with Quick Gamma on a 6 bit Tn panel that has basically Zero greyscale banding, and the profile works in most of the games i have played on it and on my desktop and browser. I was able to get some to appear with fog settings in the sky while editing Skyrim weathers and lighting when making my own custom weathers, as well as some in certain low res compressed clouds. I also noticed it in a cave or two in Tomb Raider 2016 with environmental fog where it looked like you said - 4 bit color. I'm pretty sure my gamma profile is not working in that specific game, but it was also only in certain caves and a few minutes of my life so i ignored it. No where else in the game did i see it, not even under water where that is a likely culprit in video games for this to happen due to again to the "fog" that creates the under water effects.


Thank u for your explanation, what I can conclude is that the banding is on most games including battlefield 1 but the bad gamma of the S2417DG makes it appear more clearly, because as many reviews conclude (pcmonitor, tom's hardware...) that the S2417DG has an issue with its gamma.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> Thank u for your explanation, what I can conclude is that the banding is on most games including battlefield 1 but the bad gamma of the S2417DG makes it appear more clearly, because as many reviews conclude (pcmonitor, tom's hardware...) that the S2417DG has an issue with its gamma.


That's exactly right. The source material (BF1 in this case) has banding, and the lower than ideal gamma on the Dell really brings this out as it makes the banding lighter and more visible rather than allowing it to blend in a bit more. This is made even worse lower down the screen where perceived gamma is lower still.


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That's exactly right. The source material (BF1 in this case) has banding, and the lower than ideal gamma on the Dell really brings this out as it makes the banding lighter and more visible rather than allowing it to blend in a bit more. This is made even worse lower down the screen where perceived gamma is lower still.


ok now it is clear, thank u.

I know there is nothing perfect, I was ready for BLB, non uniform black, non uniform color, ... but not for color banding.


----------



## Malinkadink

I love the gamma curve on my Dell, its oh so close to BT.1886,I could realistically run it without a color profile but the color profile does the little bit of fine tuning and also brings grayscale errors from Deltas of 2 to lower than 1. This is the crème de la crème of monitors when high refresh monitors are concerned. I hated the 27" for its poor overdrive and 27" + TN just doesn't mix well, but they hit a home run with the 24".


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I love the gamma curve on my Dell, its oh so close to BT.1886,I could realistically run it without a color profile but the color profile does the little bit of fine tuning and also brings grayscale errors from Deltas of 2 to lower than 1. This is the crème de la crème of monitors when high refresh monitors are concerned. I hated the 27" for its poor overdrive and 27" + TN just doesn't mix well, but they hit a home run with the 24".


I will try your color profile, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## CurnRaisin

I picked up one of these up at just after Christmas, and I must say I am loving it compared to my older monitors (not that they would be hard to beat.)

Just wondering whats the best way/what are people using to keep the screen clean? I never owned a top end monitor before, so I would just clean it with what ever I had in the house, but I want to make sure I keep the finish on the Dell pristine, so don't want to risk random house hold cleaners.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> I picked up one of these up at just after Christmas, and I must say I am loving it compared to my older monitors (not that they would be hard to beat.)
> 
> Just wondering whats the best way/what are people using to keep the screen clean? I never owned a top end monitor before, so I would just clean it with what ever I had in the house, but I want to make sure I keep the finish on the Dell pristine, so don't want to risk random house hold cleaners.


Wet microfiber cloth, not drenched, and then dry it with another microfiber cloth.


----------



## ACP84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> I picked up one of these up at just after Christmas, and I must say I am loving it compared to my older monitors (not that they would be hard to beat.)
> 
> Just wondering whats the best way/what are people using to keep the screen clean? I never owned a top end monitor before, so I would just clean it with what ever I had in the house, but I want to make sure I keep the finish on the Dell pristine, so don't want to risk random house hold cleaners.


I use Monster screen cleaning kit....no streaks if applied on one side then quickly wiped on dry side.


----------



## razcalzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I love the gamma curve on my Dell, its oh so close to BT.1886,I could realistically run it without a color profile but the color profile does the little bit of fine tuning and also brings grayscale errors from Deltas of 2 to lower than 1. This is the crème de la crème of monitors when high refresh monitors are concerned. I hated the 27" for its poor overdrive and 27" + TN just doesn't mix well, but they hit a home run with the 24".


what profile are u using?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razcalzz*
> 
> what profile are u using?


My own profile, i posted it a few pages back

http://www.overclock.net/t/1609757/any-opinions-or-reviews-on-the-new-dell-s2417dg/900#post_25790393

Brightness = 8 (50 nits)
Contrast = 75
R= 94
G= 93
B = 99

Try it if you like


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> 165hz with Response Time FAST, Contrast 0, Brightness 100:


That looks insanely good. But how does this actually look inside a game? Could you maybe take a picture of Battlefield or any game you have to show an example?


----------



## ELIAS-EH

It seems the color banding is a QA issue with dell panel affecting s2417dg and s2716dg,

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5mjw9h/dell_s2417dgcolor_banding_in_games/
The worst monitor ever, it is a 4 bit panel not 6 bit, this is my opinion, a complete garbage moniitor not worth 50$, when the hdr will be released i will pick one and offcorse not from dell and throw my s2417dg in the trash, i am not able to accept the color banding, even on any wesbite (geforce website for example) there are awful banding.



http://imgur.com/7lg8VuR

. This is present on every youtube video having black areas.
What a garbage monitor!


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> It seems the color banding is a QA issue with dell panel affecting s2417dg and s2716dg,
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5mjw9h/dell_s2417dgcolor_banding_in_games/
> The worst monitor ever, it is a 4 bit panel not 6 bit, this is my opinion, a complete garbage moniitor not worth 50$, when the hdr will be released i will pick one and offcorse not from dell and throw my s2417dg in the trash, i am not able to accept the color banding, even on any wesbite (geforce website for example) there are awful banding.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7lg8VuR
> 
> . This is present on every youtube video having black areas.
> What a garbage monitor!


It's 8-bit. Don't think there even are any 4-bit monitors so no idea where you got that from lol.


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> It's 8-bit. Don't think there even are any 4-bit monitors so no idea where you got that from lol.


this what you understand from what i said ?!

i means the color performance of this monitor is like a 4 bit monitor (i know there is no 4 bit monitor, but a exaggeration to explain how the colors banding are bad in this monitor) , they said 8 bit and i am sure it is 6 bit + FRC , anyway it is my opinion. very bad monitor


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> this what you understand from what i said ?!
> 
> i means the color performance of this monitor is like a 4 bit monitor (i know there is no 4 bit monitor, but a exaggeration to explain how the colors banding are bad in this monitor) , they said 8 bit and i am sure it is 6 bit + FRC , anyway it is my opinion. very bad monitor


Except reviews have already dismantled the monitor and proven it's 8-bit. So your claims of 4-bit and 6-bit+FRC are false.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> It seems the color banding is a QA issue with dell panel affecting s2417dg and s2716dg,
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5mjw9h/dell_s2417dgcolor_banding_in_games/
> The worst monitor ever, it is a 4 bit panel not 6 bit, this is my opinion, a complete garbage moniitor not worth 50$, when the hdr will be released i will pick one and offcorse not from dell and throw my s2417dg in the trash, i am not able to accept the color banding, even on any wesbite (geforce website for example) there are awful banding.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7lg8VuR
> 
> . This is present on every youtube video having black areas.
> What a garbage monitor!


Maybe there is a bad revision with some bad panel samples. It is not out of the ordinary, it can happen for any monitor or manufacturer and has been happening for over 10 years. As always a few people gets a bad one and it's the worst piece of garbage ever, and other people haven't reported such issues and love it. Sometimes it is a widespread issue and sometimes it's a few bad samples.

Reality is that you are one of thousands and thousands of people over the years who got a bad TV or a bad monitor from Dell, HP, Samsung, Acer, Asus, BenQ, NEC, Eizo,.. All of them. For every display out there and you will find people with issues, if not pages and pages of them. If you want to see some pissed of ranting people who feel your pain check out the Samsung owners thread, or the Asus, or Acer, or Viewsonic, or BenQ, or even people who spend over thousand dollars on an Eizo in high end photography forums. Keep your chin up. It's gong to get knocked around a lot in your search for an issue free panel.









Edit: The very next post i read after posting this. On an 800 dollar Ips display, along with hundreds of other people for that matter.

"I got one and it's awesome. Perfect colors, no defects and very little glow which is not noticeable at all. I am blown away honestly, either I won the lottery or they seriously stepped up their quality control. Looks leaps and bounds better than the Dell.

Update: man, spoke too soon, found dirt under the coating








Also funny, it has a defective stand light, which works only if you push the bezel.
Edited by The Robot - 2/11/17 at 6:16pm"


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> That looks insanely good. But how does this actually look inside a game? Could you maybe take a picture of Battlefield or any game you have to show an example?


It looks really washed out. I wouldn't recommend it unless you're playing a competitive FPS game where you want an improvement in responsiveness and clarity. You can mitigate some of it if the game has contrast controls in the menu options, or even something like SweetFX.

I added instructions how to set it up on a quick profile in the link in my sig. Makes it very easy to switch in and out of it. I use it for all FPS games now.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELIAS-EH*
> 
> this what you understand from what i said ?!
> 
> i means the color performance of this monitor is like a 4 bit monitor (i know there is no 4 bit monitor, but a exaggeration to explain how the colors banding are bad in this monitor) , they said 8 bit and i am sure it is 6 bit + FRC , anyway it is my opinion. very bad monitor


You should exchange it, you probably got one with a bad panel that slipped through QC.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> It looks really washed out. I wouldn't recommend it unless you're playing a competitive FPS game where you want an improvement in responsiveness and clarity. You can mitigate some of it if the game has contrast controls in the menu options, or even something like SweetFX.
> 
> I added instructions how to set it up on a quick profile in the link in my sig. Makes it very easy to switch in and out of it. I use it for all FPS games now.


As I suspected. But if it seriously has little to no trailing or overshoot or whatever it's called (forgot the term) then that's seriously amazing. It's between this monitor and the new Asus one. Wonder if the same trick applies to that one?


----------



## MLPP

Hello, i just got my 2417dg today .
It's a a00-00rev manufactured in august 2016.

How many revisions are on the market ?
Is it a bad rev ?

Thanks !


----------



## cmun427

I've been using the 27" S2716DG for a while now and I have to say I have not experienced any problems with it.


----------



## alinalexandresc

Hello everyone, just bought myself a brand new Dell S2418DG . I am very satisfied with it but I am a bit concerned regarding the bleeding test I did.. I set brightness at 100 and set a black background. If brightness is set lower ( 70 ) only right corner is a bit bright. Do you think I should return the product ? Thank you all


----------



## detto87

I'd keep it. You probably won't end up with a better one.

It's sad to see so many people nowadays not enjoying their bought gear. It's like you just said "am very satisfied" but have to do those scientific tests to get buyers remorse.

Be happy with the real result which is your own perception when using it.

just my 2cents


----------



## hoyhey

Hey all, I have this smudge/marks on the screen, any ways to fix this? what caused it? I bought this from Amazon Warehouse so is Dell Warranty still cover this?



Thanks!
PS: The while lines are wallpaper


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoyhey*
> 
> Hey all, I have this smudge/marks on the screen, any ways to fix this? what caused it? I bought this from Amazon Warehouse so is Dell Warranty still cover this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> PS: The while lines are wallpaper


Is that on the surface of the matte coating or? Is it smooth or does it feel sticky/textured? I use goo-gone for sticky adhesive type stuff. Try to rub it off with some 91 isopropyl alcohol and a soft cloth, paper towels are too abrasive and i wouldn't recommend using them unless they're wet and you aren't rubbing hard.


----------



## hoyhey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Is that on the surface of the matte coating or? Is it smooth or does it feel sticky/textured? I use goo-gone for sticky adhesive type stuff. Try to rub it off with some 91 isopropyl alcohol and a soft cloth, paper towels are too abrasive and i wouldn't recommend using them unless they're wet and you aren't rubbing hard.


Thanks for reply! It is smooth, non stickly or textured. Seems to the screen itself.

I have used screen cleaning solution to clean and it's still there


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Has anyone else noticed what looks like some kind of effect during fast motion in games? This screen is supposed to be free from any obvious pixel inversion unlike the 27" model, but I'm not sure if that's what I'm seeing a little of at times. The bezel also is tiny, mine does have what looks like a few very small pinhole size dents, guess that's just a manufacturing imperfection.

I was set to move to another 27" from my last 1080p screen, but the motion is supposedly a lot better on this 24". It's good for sure especially with G-sync, though with that effect i can see I'm not sure if it's better than my 27" 1080p 120hz Samsung screen to be honest.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed what looks like some kind of effect during fast motion in games? This screen is supposed to be free from any obvious pixel inversion unlike the 27" model, but I'm not sure if that's what I'm seeing a little of at times. The bezel also is tiny, mine does have what looks like a few very small pinhole size dents, guess that's just a manufacturing imperfection.
> 
> I was set to move to another 27" from my last 1080p screen, but the motion is supposedly a lot better on this 24". It's good for sure especially with G-sync, though with that effect i can see I'm not sure if it's better than my 27" 1080p 120hz Samsung screen to be honest.


Can you perhaps take a photo with your phone, record a video and snap some frames from that to show what you're seeing. I don't have any such issue with my display. There is the normal ghosting if i was to scroll through a page really fast or something but otherwise 165hz in game its nice and smooth with no artifacts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoyhey*
> 
> Thanks for reply! It is smooth, non stickly or textured. Seems to the screen itself.
> 
> I have used screen cleaning solution to clean and it's still there


Get a replacement then, i would have immediately done that after receiving the monitor if i wasn't able to clean it off.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Can you perhaps take a photo with your phone, record a video and snap some frames from that to show what you're seeing. I don't have any such issue with my display. There is the normal ghosting if i was to scroll through a page really fast or something but otherwise 165hz in game its nice and smooth with no artifacts.


It's difficult to tell really, i don't even have a decent phone to take a video. I have a webcam which might be able to capture it but it will be awkward for me to position it in front of the screen.

I think it might be a mixture of what looks like a pixel grid (or vertical lines) and overshoot maybe. Though on certain colours doing a slow auto scroll on a web page it does show up sometimes. I've noticed it playing Killing Floor 2, it seems to appear during faster motion over character models, at least it seems like it.

Do you know any good tests for horizontal and vertical movement? That might show it up, i did try the blurbusters UFO and Lagom sites but i don't think it's showing it.

I don't think I'm imagining it though


----------



## Neclord06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> It's difficult to tell really, i don't even have a decent phone to take a video. I have a webcam which might be able to capture it but it will be awkward for me to position it in front of the screen.
> 
> I think it might be a mixture of what looks like a pixel grid (or vertical lines) and overshoot maybe. Though on certain colours doing a slow auto scroll on a web page it does show up sometimes. I've noticed it playing Killing Floor 2, it seems to appear during faster motion over character models, at least it seems like it.
> 
> Do you know any good tests for horizontal and vertical movement? That might show it up, i did try the blurbusters UFO and Lagom sites but i don't think it's showing it.
> 
> I don't think I'm imagining it though


From what I can tell, only a few panels I've seen have actual non-noticeable pixel inversion/interlace-artifacts.

The lg 24gm77 seemed good(can't say for sure). The 2K Gsync IPS also seemed good(again, still can't say for sure). What I can say is that monitors configured with checkerboards, vertical lines, or horizontal lines seem much more noticeable than the finer meshes I see on my old screens. Still, that's not to say any configuration is better or worse than one another once you've become aware to such motion artifacts.

If you wish to see the effect you just need to scroll through webpages at a slower/consistent rate. For instance, you can scroll through this webpage and stare at individual avatars. If you don't see it, try moving at a different rate. Just make sure your browser has smooth scrolling and you are close enough to see individual pixels.

Both the Samsung CF391 and the Dell S2716dg have the most noticeable pixel inversion I've seen, so it can definitely be a turn-off if the panel in question seems to experience the problem more than others.


----------



## hasukka

Although being a 1440p monitor, I assume 1080p looks the same as on any other 24" monitor with a TN panel? Planning on buying S2417DG, but I'm only going to use 1080p.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Although being a 1440p monitor, I assume 1080p looks the same as on any other 24" monitor with a TN panel? Planning on buying S2417DG, but I'm only going to use 1080p.


It's going to look the same as other 24" 1440p monitors. That means blurry.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> It's going to look the same as other 24" 1440p monitors. That means blurry.


Ok thank you. Going to steer clear.


----------



## ninjurai

Anybody had issues in Chrome where images are really dark? Not sure if it's a color profile thing or driver related. I have two monitors and images are the same on both.


----------



## JasonOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> Anybody had issues in Chrome where images are really dark? Not sure if it's a color profile thing or driver related. I have two monitors and images are the same on both.


Yes, I came here to post this same issue. Certain images in Chrome will look excessively dark but will look normal in Edge. Issue resolves if I go back to the default ICC profile.



http://imgur.com/gemPcVC


----------



## ninjurai

I tried switching color profiles, but still had the same effect. I'll try messing with it again. I've had the monitor since Christmas using the same color profile, and it just started doing this a week or so ago.


----------



## JasonOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I tried switching color profiles, but still had the same effect. I'll try messing with it again. I've had the monitor since Christmas using the same color profile, and it just started doing this a week or so ago.


Mine started doing it about a month ago (was fine initially), but I didn't post about it because I just switched back to default profile and forgot about it. However, I really wanted to use this calibration again and am sad to see the issue persists. I have read that Chrome may or may not use the user set ICC profile, and there are ways to force it to do so. I am not sure if Edge uses the default Windows ICC profile or not.


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonOC*
> 
> Mine started doing it about a month ago (was fine initially), but I didn't post about it because I just switched back to default profile and forgot about it. However, I really wanted to use this calibration again and am sad to see the issue persists. I have read that Chrome may or may not use the user set ICC profile, and there are ways to force it to do so. I am not sure if Edge uses the default Windows ICC profile or not.


I've noticed that sometime when the images will look fine right when the page loads, but as soon as it finishes loading the images go to dark. I'm just curious as if something changed in windows or chrome to cause the issue


----------



## JasonOC

It's strange, but if I link to the example picture I posted above, the color difference is apparent. However, if I embed the picture directly into this post, Chrome will darken both sides of the image.

Dark colors only on right side of image (this is what I am actually seeing in person):


http://imgur.com/gemPcVC


Dark colors on both sides of image (Chrome greater than Edge sides):


Looks like this is a known issue, and people more knowledgeable than I about these thing are aware of it:
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=687194


----------



## JasonOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjurai*
> 
> I've noticed that sometime when the images will look fine right when the page loads, but as soon as it finishes loading the images go to dark. I'm just curious as if something changed in windows or chrome to cause the issue


Actually, while researching this, I found the solution. This issue in Chrome has been fixed in the Chrome beta Version 57.0.2987.74 beta (64-bit). Phew.

https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/beta.html


----------



## ninjurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonOC*
> 
> Actually, while researching this, I found the solution. This issue in Chrome has been fixed in the Chrome beta Version 57.0.2987.74 beta (64-bit). Phew.
> 
> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/beta.html


Awesome! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasonOC*
> 
> Dark colors only on right side of image (this is what I am actually seeing in person):


I remember I saw this with screenshots in Steam.

At that point I had not installed the official Dell driver, nor the .icm profile. That halped.


----------



## ninjurai

The chrome beta fixed my issue,


----------



## Doubletap1911

I like this monitor a lot, but I just ordered an RMA to return it.

It's too small and I'm getting too old.

I need to stick with 1080p or go with 27s

You kids enjoy yourselves.

I have another day to think about it.


----------



## RubberStamp

The only things that really frustrate me with this monitor are the color banding and the blue light bleed i get around the edges. I'm ok with the bleed as long as I could maybe fix the banding.


----------



## paulkemp

How does everyone else feel about 165hz? I have enabled g-sync in NCP and are running Overwatch at a 170 locked fps. My machine handles that fps well. However, I sometimes fell like there is something that is not 100% smooth on screen. I feel there might be some, not stuttering, but some blocky artificats when moving fast.

The monitor is fast, I see it just while moving windows around in Windows. But it looses some claity when there is fast movement. I am the only one seeing this? When I tried my firends 144hz 1080p panel, an older Benq, that felt smoother. That one is using the light boosttech though. How do you ohters feel about this?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> How does everyone else feel about 165hz? I have enabled g-sync in NCP and are running Overwatch at a 170 locked fps. My machine handles that fps well. However, I sometimes fell like there is something that is not 100% smooth on screen. I feel there might be some, not stuttering, but some blocky artificats when moving fast.
> 
> The monitor is fast, I see it just while moving windows around in Windows. But it looses some claity when there is fast movement. I am the only one seeing this? When I tried my firends 144hz 1080p panel, an older Benq, that felt smoother. That one is using the light boosttech though. How do you ohters feel about this?


You're suppose to cap your framerate within the g-sync range, or you will still get tearing. If you're capping at 170, your outside of the g-sync range when your fps goes above 165. I cap at 162/163/164 depending on the game. Overwatch, I use 162 because the fps spills over the cap by 2-3 fps.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> You're suppose to cap your framerate within the g-sync range, or you will still get tearing. If you're capping at 170, your outside of the g-sync range when your fps goes above 165. I cap at 162/163/164 depending on the game. Overwatch, I use 162 because the fps spills over the cap by 2-3 fps.


OK this is very usefull information. Thanks. Will test it.
edit: it seems way better now with alocked fps of 162. Thanks.

I tried ULMB just now, and even the reduced fps (back down to 120) is *VERY* apparent.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Considering not using the RMA and keeping this thing because I mostly like it.

Does anyone get flickering in low fps games? When playing Guild Wars 2, there are areas where I drop to 25-35 fps and the screen (the brightness I think) seems to flicker very slightly.

Does not seem to happen when the FPS is higher so I'm wondering if it's just an artifact of G-Sync at low fps.

The other thing that worries me is the monitor behavior when you switch inputs. The screen seems to disconnect or change modes somewhat when you switch between active inputs.

I have not been able to tease out the behavior precisely but my plan is to run NV Surround on 3 of these with Displayport and then use my work computer on the 3 HDMI inputs. Most of the time I'll probably run the center and right screen on the work pc and the left one on my personal PC but if the screens are disconnecting or something like that, it seems like it could be a headache.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> Considering not using the RMA and keeping this thing because I mostly like it.


Well darn, I was eyeing this for a bit, for its low price to maybe use it as a gaming monitor in addition to my TV I use for desktop work.

Your previous post was my last excuse to not get this, and maybe wait for a 34" or 35" GSync ultrawide with a decent price.
And also the fact my desk is not really big enough for two monitors ..

When I read it, I was like .. well there you go, its a clear sign you should not get this !
And now you changed your mind









Agh, the temptations ..


----------



## Doubletap1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> Well darn, I was eyeing this for a bit, for its low price to maybe use it as a gaming monitor in addition to my TV I use for desktop work.
> 
> Your previous post was my last excuse to not get this, and maybe wait for a 34" or 35" GSync ultrawide with a decent price.
> And also the fact my desk is not really big enough for two monitors ..
> 
> When I read it, I was like .. well there you go, its a clear sign you should not get this !
> And now you changed your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agh, the temptations ..


I think I'm over the size issue. My allergies have been really bad for months so that hasn't helped - I like the size and resolution on it's own so if you have good eyes, don't let that deter you.

A big part of my going back and forth is that I'm replacing my older NV Surround system so I'm going to get 3 monitors and they all need to match. I can get 3 of these for about $1k USD where as most other G-Sync screens would cost me much more. What's really annoying is that most of the new 24.5" G-Sync screens seem to be over $500. I don't hate 1080P and I think I could drive 3 of them pretty well with a single 1080Ti but what I save on going with a single card, I would still spend on the higher cost of those monitors.

Still, I remind myself that I started running NV Surround (1080P x3) using a pair of GTX480s and it was a struggle to get 60fps in a lot of games but if you look at how much GPU power grew in the last 5 years, it became less of an issue with each generation. That's why I think 1440p is the way to go now - it might be hard to push 3 of them right now, in every AAA game, but the monitors will be around for a while and it will get better.

I'm also worried about how these behave in a multi system environment - when I switch from HDMI back to DP, it says "G-Sync display connected". What's that going to do if I'm running NV Surround? I worried it will be a hassle or require a reboot or something like that. Ugh.

I get really obsessive when it's time to upgrade so don't let my back and forth worries put you out - it's a very nice monitor.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> I get really obsessive when it's time to upgrade so don't let my back and forth worries put you out - it's a very nice monitor.


Thanks l

I don't think you are the only one that is 'obsessive'. I have been trying to find a monitor to game since September last year.
I guess not having quite enough time to game helps a little bit with the pain of not being able to find the right monitor yet .

I think I can wait a little bit longer to see what the price and availability of the AG352UCG will be (35" 3440 x 1440 GSync VA).
If it is not crazy expensive I might get that one to replace my current 4K TV, and use it for both gaming and desktop work.

If it ends up too expensive, I may very likely get this Dell as a secondary monitor (fingers crossed Dell will still be on sale by that time)


----------



## Doubletap1911

I've considered a 34/35 high Hz ultrawide, but they cost as much as or more than 3 of these.

On the up side, I think you can drive them really well with a single Ti, but I need multiple monitors for work (I deal with a lot of documents) and I can't stand just 2 monitors (need 1 or 3).

I've thought about getting the Ultrawide, then putting this Dell on one side and a 1080p 24" on the other side but I just don't know.

I had a 25" 2560x1080p IPS monitor as an accessory screen for a while. I tried a few games and while the perspective was nice, I really didn't like how most HUD elements on the sides of the screen ended up out of my main vision in in my peripheral vision. I was missing chat messages and not watching health/ammo/etc. With NV Surround, your hud elements stay on the center 16:9 screen and you can see them - the side screens are your peripheral vision. It seems like a minor thing, but it really turned me off of using a bigger 21:9 screen.


----------



## Glerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> OK this is very usefull information. Thanks. Will test it.
> edit: it seems way better now with alocked fps of 162. Thanks.
> 
> I tried ULMB just now, and even the reduced fps (back down to 120) is *VERY* apparent.


Not only the fact that you have less Hz, but ULMB adds input lag so 120Hz looks even slower than 120Hz without ULMB.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it better to get the 27" brother of this monitor for 1440p?


----------



## Glerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it better to get the 27" brother of this monitor for 1440p?


I prefer 24 inches for greater pixel density. I was on a 4k monitor before, so going to a 27 inch 1440p it was blurry and I could see the pixels.
Goind on a 24 inches was a good compromise to have 165Hz.

But some people prefer 27 inches.
So there is no good answer!

Also I think the 27 inches has some ghosting issues that have been resolved on the 24 inches.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok that confused me more, lol. Is banding the same as ghosting?

Isn't the desktop icons size in the 24" too small for the eye?


----------



## Glerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok that confused me more, lol. Is banding the same as ghosting?
> 
> Isn't the desktop icons size in the 24" too small for the eye?


Well you can change the size of the icons with scaling aneways.
But in general I've read people on this thread saying they prefer 27 because they have poor vision (so they can stand further from the screen).
Ghosting is not the same as banding.
In general I don't think it was a major issue on the 27 but I know the 24 has less ghosting.

So, as I said, there is no good answer. It depends on your preferences.
I've tried over 10 monitors in the last 2 years. 4k, 1440p, 21:9, TN, IPS, AMVA, name it!
In the end I stick with the S2417DG because I found it has the best balance between :

-Response time (really good)
-Input lag (really good)
-Pixel density (it's ok, not as good as 4K, but better than anything else)
-Refresh rate (really good)
-colors (ok)
-contrast (ok)

I like to work and game on my monitor.

But, if you have or planning to have a really powerful rig and have the money, the gods of monitors are coming this year.

27 inches, 4k, 144Hz, IPS, HDR, g-sync
These have it all!


----------



## duppex

Just ordered one direct from Dell.Uk. Got a great deal. £435 new including delivery.

Also spoke to them to confirm I was getting the newer R4 version and there customers service was top notch.

Now waiting on a GTX 1080ti to put this screen to work ?


----------



## Mini0510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Just ordered one direct from Dell.Uk. Got a great deal. £435 new including delivery.
> 
> Also spoke to them to confirm I was getting the newer R4 version and there customers service was top notch.
> 
> Now waiting on a GTX 1080ti to put this screen to work ?


what are the improvements for the revisions?


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> I've tried over 10 monitors in the last 2 years. 4k, 1440p, 21:9, TN, IPS, AMVA, name it!
> In the end I stick with the S2417DG because I found it has the best balance between :


I have the same S2417dg. I was wondering. Have you tried any of the others with lightboost? How is the Dell vs those others? I know they have a lower hz, but I seem to rememeber that it was buttery smooth on a older Benq with 144hz and lightboost. Thanks


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> Well you can change the size of the icons with scaling aneways.
> But in general I've read people on this thread saying they prefer 27 because they have poor vision (so they can stand further from the screen).
> Ghosting is not the same as banding.
> In general I don't think it was a major issue on the 27 but I know the 24 has less ghosting.
> 
> So, as I said, there is no good answer. It depends on your preferences.
> I've tried over 10 monitors in the last 2 years. 4k, 1440p, 21:9, TN, IPS, AMVA, name it!
> In the end I stick with the S2417DG because I found it has the best balance between :
> 
> -Response time (really good)
> -Input lag (really good)
> -Pixel density (it's ok, not as good as 4K, but better than anything else)
> -Refresh rate (really good)
> -colors (ok)
> -contrast (ok)
> 
> I like to work and game on my monitor.
> 
> But, if you have or planning to have a really powerful rig and have the money, the gods of monitors are coming this year.
> 
> 27 inches, 4k, 144Hz, IPS, HDR, g-sync
> These have it all!


Thanks for the insights. I knoe you can adjust scaling but it doesn't seem to apply "globally" to your system. Texts are sometimes very hard to read when browsing the Internet, for example. So I'm gearing towards the 27" 1440p side. Do the 24" and 27" have the same overclockable 165Hz frequency?


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mini0510*
> 
> what are the improvements for the revisions?


I have read in the forums that some of the earlier revisions (R3/A3) had some ghosting when you put it into fast mode 165hz.

Mostly in the 27" version.

This was one of the main reason for me buying direct from Dell. Did not want to get some old stock from somewhere else.


----------



## Glerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> I have the same S2417dg. I was wondering. Have you tried any of the others with lightboost? How is the Dell vs those others? I know they have a lower hz, but I seem to rememeber that it was buttery smooth on a older Benq with 144hz and lightboost. Thanks


The monitors I tried with Motion Blur reduction had either ULMB or benq's blur reduction. So I didn't try any lightboost.
I don't like Motion Blur reduction because it increases input lag and I can feel it even at 120Hz.
What I like on the S2417DG is that it's 165Hz and TN so the motion blur is quite good even without ULMB.
However, it doesn't even come close to my OLED tv which has crystal clear image (but unfortunately with a lot of input lag so not good for fast pace games)


----------



## Glerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the insights. I knoe you can adjust scaling but it doesn't seem to apply "globally" to your system. Texts are sometimes very hard to read when browsing the Internet, for example. So I'm gearing towards the 27" 1440p side. Do the 24" and 27" have the same overclockable 165Hz frequency?


I'm currently working on my S2417DG with no scaling and I see well, but I have a good corrected vision.
You can scale to 125% which is the recommended setting by windows and everthing is scaling well.

No, the 27 inches is maxed at 144Hz so you lose these extra 21 fps (I can feel the difference between 144hz and 165hz but it's minimal)


----------



## duppex

My Dell S2417DG, Purchased from Dell UK just got delivered. I have only been able to hook it up to my wife's laptop as waiting on my GTX 1080ti.

The Monitor is a revision (A00) manufactured November 2016. From what I can find out this is the current revision for the 24" model. The 27" model has more than 1 revision due to possible screen issues.

I have upgraded from a 144hz 1080p G-SYNC screen.

Even though I have just plugged it in I am totally amazed by the design and picture quality of this monitor. Running some YouTube videos in 1440p 60fps, then changing back to 1080p you can easily tell the difference in resolution.

I going to wait till my GTX 1080ti to come before calibrating the colour/contrast settings.

But even out the box this is by far the best Monitor I have owned.

No noticeable screen/light bleed
No dead pixels
No buzzing noise
No problems

I would totally recommend this Monitor ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it not too small for 1440p? Can you take a picture of your desktop and while browsing the Internet?


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it not too small for 1440p? Can you take a picture of your desktop and while browsing the Internet?


----------



## duppex

Sorry If my pics are bad. 1st time uploading









Also for me the screen is a perfect size definitely not to small (IMO). Also I have read that you get a higher pixel count on a 24" 1440p screen then you would get on a 27" 1440p screen so better picture quality.

Very happy with this Monitor


----------



## kevindd992002

Thanks!

Yes, for sure there's higher pixel density with a 24" 1440p monitor compared to a 27" 1440p one but I'm really curious how a 27" 1440p would look like. I haven't seen one myself as my current screen is 24" 1080p so I'm really confused which one to get.


----------



## duppex

*Things to think about before buying this Monitor
*
My last monitor was a BENQ xl2420g 144hz 1080p GSync.

Due to the very thin bezels the Dell 24" does seem smaller than the BENQ.

Also if you have (ANY) issues with your eyesight you may feel that the reduced text size hard to read.

I have always preferred 24" monitor then bigger screens. I find it easier to play fast paced games on them, BF1, CSG.

Also this Monitor can go up to 165hz and I thing the 27" only goes up to 144hz.

I think the 27" version is pretty much the same as the 24" so you cannot go wrong in buying anyone of them.

Also Dell did a price match for me so got it at a great deal £502 down to £445


----------



## kevindd992002

Wouldn't a thin bezel make the screen bigger?









No problems with eyesight but I want to make sure that I don't exert extra effort to read the texts because of them being so small. My Sager laptop is 15.6" at 1080p and icons are very small to my taste.

I'm hearing a couple of problems with the 27" version though.

My only worry is the the text/icon sizes really. 1080p at 24" is perfect for me. So I would think the 27" 1440p would give me the same "feel". Do you agree?


----------



## Glenwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Wouldn't a thin bezel make the screen bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problems with eyesight but I want to make sure that I don't exert extra effort to read the texts because of them being so small. My Sager laptop is 15.6" at 1080p and icons are very small to my taste.
> 
> I'm hearing a couple of problems with the 27" version though.
> 
> My only worry is the the text/icon sizes really. 1080p at 24" is perfect for me. So I would think the 27" 1440p would give me the same "feel". Do you agree?


Text/icon sizes on 24" 1920×1080 is equivalent to 32" 2560×1440.

27" 2560×1440 is equivalent to (approximately) 21.5" 1920×1080 though it will be slightly smaller than even that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glenwing*
> 
> Text/icon sizes on 24" 1920×1080 is equivalent to 32" 2560×1440.
> 
> 27" 2560×1440 is equivalent to (approximately) 21.5" 1920×1080 though it will be slightly smaller than even that.


I see. That clearly tells me that it's better to go with the 27" then.


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glenwing*
> 
> Text/icon sizes on 24" 1920×1080 is equivalent to 32" 2560×1440.
> 
> 27" 2560×1440 is equivalent to (approximately) 21.5" 1920×1080 though it will be slightly smaller than even that.


I was thinking about getting one of those new 32" 1440p 1ms HDR Samsung panels when they come out, but reading your post made me remember how much I hated 1920x1080 on 27", would not want to go back to that PPI.

Think I'll just wait until 4k is more manageable.


----------



## detto87

I'd stay faaaaar away from the 27" model if they didn't fix the heavy overshoot. I couldn't play CS:GO with that monitor without constantly noticing it. It was distracting. The 24" on the other hand has the clearest in motion picture I've ever seen compared to xl2411, xl2430, s2716.


----------



## Glenwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> I was thinking about getting one of those new 32" 1440p 1ms HDR Samsung panels when they come out, but reading your post made me remember how much I hated 1920x1080 on 27", would not want to go back to that PPI.
> 
> Think I'll just wait until 4k is more manageable.


32" 1440p is the same PPI as 24" 1080p, not 27".


----------



## 8800Gamer

How does this monitor look at 1920x1440, 1920x1200 or 1920x1080? Does it only look good at 2560x1440? I know on the 27" model you can lower it to 1920x1440 and it will look NATIVE just black bars on the side.


----------



## Glenwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> How does this monitor look at 1920x1440, 1920x1200 or 1920x1080? Does it only look good at 2560x1440? I know on the 27" model you can lower it to 1920x1440 and it will look NATIVE just black bars on the side.


If you're using a computer, scaling is generally performed by the GPU, so it will be the same on any monitor. 1920×1440 native with black bars will work on any monitor, you just need to set up GPU scaling with "maintain aspect ratio" or "no scaling" set in the NVIDIA control panel or AMD Radeon Settings.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I The 24" on the other hand has the clearest in motion picture I've ever seen compared to xl2411, xl2430, s2716.


This is interesting. I feel like I notice some tearing while playing Overwatch. I play with fullscreen borderless. Frames locket to max at 160 (see no dips). Monitor OC'd to 165hz, fast motion. G Sync to support fullscreen and fullscreen borderless.

What is your settings on monitor and in game?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> This is interesting. I feel like I notice some tearing while playing Overwatch. I play with fullscreen borderless. Frames locket to max at 160 (see no dips). Monitor OC'd to 165hz, fast motion. G Sync to support fullscreen and fullscreen borderless.
> 
> What is your settings on monitor and in game?


Why lock the fps? Just have gsync do its thing, thats probably why you are noticing some weirdness.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why lock the fps? Just have gsync do its thing, thats probably why you are noticing some weirdness.


No, its worse on unlocked fps. I am locking it due to recommendations in this thread and troubleshooting. By locking it whitin the g sync range, it is supposedly better. I dont like the fps drops, so when having OW on 300 i really notice the fps drops from 300 to 250. So locking it on a lower fps, and so limiting the drops, is better imo.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> No, its worse on unlocked fps. I am locking it due to recommendations in this thread and troubleshooting. By locking it whitin the g sync range, it is supposedly better. I dont like the fps drops, so when having OW on 300 i really notice the fps drops from 300 to 250. So locking it on a lower fps, and so limiting the drops, is better imo.


Oh up in that framerate i guess you would want to do that. Having said that, why even have gsync at all if your games play out of the range of its usefulness?


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh up in that framerate i guess you would want to do that. Having said that, why even have gsync at all if your games play out of the range of its usefulness?


A very valid point. I though that gsync actually helped reduce input lag and tearing even when I am playing at the same fps as the hz. I am not sure though. It may well be no need to actually use g-sync when the game is playing at exactly the same fps as the hz.

If I have the opportunity I can try to film the monitor with high speed mobile camera, and maybe I can see the tearing that I experience.

edit: Ill try to play w/o g-sync and unlocked framerate later. See how that works.


----------



## 8800Gamer

Wait, so the 27 has ghosting issues? My AOC g2460PF blurs the black text as I move up white pages up and down.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> Wait, so the 27 has ghosting issues? My AOC g2460PF blurs the black text as I move up white pages up and down.


27" has overshoot issues which is otherwise known as inverse ghosting. It's a side effect of having an overly strong overdrive circuit whose job is to speed up pixel transitions. The 24" model is very well tuned and does not show any overshoot artifacts, you'll get just normal blur/ghosting when you scroll through something fast.


----------



## goldex

What is the general consensus and experience with the reported banding on the S2417DG.

If it really looks like some of the posted screenshots I have seen (darker colors falling apart into many blocky squares, e.g. like this one from ELIAS-EH post:


http://imgur.com/7lg8VuR

), I do not know how anyone would treat that acceptable.

Or does this only happen with individual units?

I have read reports that people have tried exchanging units and still kept having the issue (with both the 24" and the 27").
I have also read that it only happens when you tweak gamma using NCP, but have also read counter arguments that some users still have it without ever touching the NCP gamma setting.

So I am little bit perplexed.

Does it only show in certain units, or is it really with all units, but some people are more tolerable to this? (that screenshot link I just posted though I do not think I would personally find acceptable).

The monitor slightly dropped in price here on Dell Canada, and I could get it for $450 CAD ( ~ $335 USD), which I would consider a very good price for a GSync 1440p. I do not know what other monitors with similar features come close to this price.

I am still playing the waiting game with the Agon AG35UCG, but Dell keeps tempting me with their price, I would likely be able to buy 3 of the 24" Dells for the price of one Agon.


----------



## Doubletap1911

I have not seen any of the banding that people are reporting. Perhaps someone can find a test image or video that multiple people could review to see if they get the same effect?


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> I have not seen any of the banding that people are reporting. Perhaps someone can find a test image or video that multiple people could review to see if they get the same effect?


Neither have I. I have the S2716DG and have no issues at all with it.


----------



## nebuthomasp

Hi everyone . I just ordered this monitor for $660.

Can every one test this video to test color banding






Resolution 2K.

I checked this video on my 9 year old Dell S2409W and I had no issues show in the video below

Please check if u have any issues like this :





 .


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nebuthomasp*
> 
> Hi everyone . I just ordered this monitor for $660.
> 
> Can every one test this video to test color banding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolution 2K.
> 
> I checked this video on my 9 year old Dell S2409W and I had no issues show in the video below
> 
> Please check if u have any issues like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here is my S2716DG using your video, and it looked great!


----------



## nebuthomasp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> I have not seen any of the banding that people are reporting. Perhaps someone can find a test image or video that multiple people could review to see if they get the same effect?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz*
> 
> Here is my S2716DG using your video, and it looked great!


the video has been removed??


----------



## kevindd992002

He replaced it with a better one:


----------



## Glenwing

Honestly it's not possible to tell what banding is present on the monitor and what's being added by the camera. I would caution you against using YouTube videos for this kind of test though, because YT does not exactly have picture-perfect quality, it uses compression. Banding may very well be part of the content that's being displayed, as I see some in that video even on my UP2516D 10 bpc monitor. You can have as much color depth in a monitor as you want, but if the content is instructing the display to show bands of color, that's what it will show.


----------



## nebuthomasp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glenwing*
> 
> Honestly it's not possible to tell what banding is present on the monitor and what's being added by the camera. I would caution you against using YouTube videos for this kind of test though, because YT does not exactly have picture-perfect quality, it uses compression. Banding may very well be part of the content that's being displayed, as I see some in that video even on my UP2516D 10 bpc monitor. You can have as much color depth in a monitor as you want, but if the content is instructing the display to show bands of color, that's what it will show.


I agree the source has some banding
but
If u watch kevindd992002 video threes almost no banding in his monitor.
[ *



*
But this video of some Russian guy clearly shows banding





 .

Watch both videos , there is a clear difference.


----------



## Glenwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nebuthomasp*
> 
> I agree the source has some banding
> but
> If u watch kevindd992002 video threes almost no banding in his monitor.
> [ *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> But this video of some Russian guy clearly shows banding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Watch both videos , there is a clear difference.


Yeah the point is they are using different cameras and different lighting, with a handheld camera or a phone there is really no way to tell how much banding is actually on the monitor, how much is in the source, and how much is added by the camera.


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nebuthomasp*
> 
> I agree the source has some banding
> but
> If u watch kevindd992002 video threes almost no banding in his monitor.
> [ *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> But this video of some Russian guy clearly shows banding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Watch both videos , there is a clear difference.


Yeah, that's my monitor actually and video.







But yea, there is no banding at all in it.


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glenwing*
> 
> Yeah the point is they are using different cameras and different lighting, with a handheld camera or a phone there is really no way to tell how much banding is actually on the monitor, how much is in the source, and how much is added by the camera.


I can tell you my eyes don't lie. There isn't any banding on mine.


----------



## nebuthomasp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoodVive*
> 
> Yikes, I didn't know those panels have 120 Hz native refresh rate, thanks for mentioning that. Marketing them as "144Hz Refresh Rate (overclocking to 180Hz)" (as seen on Amazon) is really misleading, then (just like the whole "8-bit" thing when they mean 6-bit + FRC). Amazing how far you can overclock them, though.


This dell model is 6bit + FRC right?


----------



## paulkemp

In reards to the banding; One way to see it is at the Overwatch logo happening after a Highlight. I remember first seeing it when I got the monitor, but I rememeber it way worse than this picture.

I dont know, but maybe settings or run in time is making the monitor better.


----------



## detto87

Wait is this the 24" or 27" ?


----------



## kevindd992002

They're talking about the 27".


----------



## nebuthomasp

Is there a S2417dg official owners thread ?


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nebuthomasp*
> 
> Is there a S2417dg official owners thread ?


Umm your in it.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Wait is this the 24" or 27" ?


Mine is the 24. This picture is the 24".


----------



## Scotty99

Thats just the way that screen looks, i have a standard 1080p monitor looks exactly the same as that.

Your displays are fine guys lol.


----------



## wanako

so i'm thinking of possibly getting this monitor to replace me dell U2412M. Would I be losing a lot of the amazing color that i've come to love from this monitor for the S24's speed? I do mostly gaming and light photo editing in Lightroom. Has anyone else made a similar switch? Thoughts?


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> so i'm thinking of possibly getting this monitor to replace me dell U2412M. Would I be losing a lot of the amazing color that i've come to love from this monitor for the S24's speed? I do mostly gaming and light photo editing in Lightroom. Has anyone else made a similar switch? Thoughts?


Hi. I am using two of the U2412m at work. Right now in fact. I got them 2nd hand, so they are older revisions. But I much prefer the S2417dg. Not due to color correctness, but the added resolution and response rate. Light photo editing will be fine, but for hard core photo editing though, I would look elsewhere. It just depends, for gaming the s2417dg is superb, but not for photo.


----------



## hasukka

How is 1080p on this when gaming? A lot more blurry than on a 1080p 24" gaming screen?


----------



## Doubletap1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> How is 1080p on this when gaming? A lot more blurry than on a 1080p 24" gaming screen?


It's a bit blurry but it's not terrible. I have a few games that keep defaulting to 1080p instead of 1440p - the first few times it happened I did notice it was a bit off but thought it might be my vision or or something.

A few times I got into Titalfall2 multi player and couldn't change it and it was still playable. Not preferable, but not horrible.


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nebuthomasp*
> 
> This dell model is 6bit + FRC right?


Nope, it's a full 8-bit panel just like it's elder 27" brother.


----------



## nebuthomasp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> How is 1080p on this when gaming? A lot more blurry than on a 1080p 24" gaming screen?[/quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *klrpwnzsmtms*
> 
> Nope, it's a full 8-bit panel just like it's elder 27" brother.
> 
> 
> 
> thx for the reply can u give us your review about this monitor?
Click to expand...


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

I don't own it yet (I'm planning to purchase it in a couple of weeks though), I just know it's a proper 8-bit panel as any other 1440p 144hz tn panel on the market.


----------



## nebuthomasp

ok kindly share ur opinion after ur get it


----------



## phatm1ke

I just bought the S2417DG and I am trying to calibrate it.

I've tried various settings, recommended on this forum and I don't know if its my screen or its the same for everyone but I cannot get the whites to look, well White.

it looks incredibly off white. It has a very warm screen. I've tried combinations of ICC profiles, Nvidia tweaking and hardware settings. At this stage I am trying to just find the brilliant white and then move back from there even destroying all the colours to see if its possible, but it doesn't appear to be.

comparing to my IPS - ips243v (right screen) and my TN 144Hz monitor XL2411T (left screen) there seems to be nothing I can do to get the whites - cooler.

I can see all grades of colour/contrast according to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php and all 25 blocks of blackness - http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php

I've tried destroying the colours reducing green and red down to increase blue strength but it still looks off-white.
I am trying to determine if its my monitor or if everyone is just happier with a warmer white that looks very off white to me

the whites on my two other monitor are similar to my Nexus 5X phone.

Are you able to achieve "brilliant" whites or am I asking too much from this?
I thought it might just be because its TN panel but as I said my left screen (2012 TN XL2411T) is much closer to the IPS and whites appear to my eyes whiter (cooler)

The brightness on the monitors are all low, turning up the brightness doesn't help.

Input appreciated



http://imgur.com/8zlER


----------



## nebuthomasp

plz try using different cables.


----------



## polychronis90

I'm in the market to buy a 144hz monitor to replace my LG IPS225V 1080p 60hz monitor (which is great but im looking for an upgrade) and i was looking at the 2 Dell S monitors (s2417dg and s2716dg). In the thread of the s2716DG i saw severe problems of "pixel inversion" (which was a thing i learned while scrolling through the huge thread) and banding (which i also didnt know what it was).

But i have just experienced banding in an ASUS TN 144hz panel (vg278hv) while playing CS:GO. The banding appeared on the Buy menu and at first i thought that it was an issue with the video settings but then went home on my own PC Monitor (LG IPS) and there was no banding at all.

So one way to test it if you play CS:GO is to open the buy menu and move the mouse around. One more thing to notice is that the ASUS 27" was set to high brightness.

Im still looking for the perfect monitor to waste my money on, but i cant seem to find one. I was leaning towards the s2417dg but i hate the color banding issue, it seems as if the Graphics are set to LOW


----------



## detto87

The S2417DG is perfect. No banding, no pixel inversion, no problems. At least on my unit.


----------



## goldex

There are plenty of reports of color banding on S2417DG too (google it). From what I have read around seems like all (or at least many) units (both 24" and 27") have this, but some people have not seen it yet, or maybe their calibration is such that it shows less.

nizmoz from the S2716DG thread is a good example: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4000#post_25955891

It seems like though it may also be an issue with all TN panels to some degree, but different Gamma settings may show it differently.
Looks like the Dells have a pretty bad gamma to begin with, and kind of sucks they don't have an option in the OSD to change it so you can have it apply to all games without having to go through issues with trying to apply ICC profiles to games.

With that said, I did place an order for the S2417DG with Dell a few days ago, knowing and expecting I will likely have the banding too.
I will play with calibration as much as I can, but I am sure not having the Gamma setting in the monitor menu, will likely be a huge pain in the a**.

But it is cheap, and currently there does not seem to be anything out there that does not have some issues (whether TN, IPS or VA).
At least this is less than $400 for a GSync 1440p.

Now if I only knew when it will be here , it has been sitting at Shipping Label Created in the Tracking page with no estimated date for two days now


----------



## SpaceDingus

So I see people commonly stating they can tell the difference between 144Hz and 165Hz, but personally I am unable to tell apart even 85Hz from 165Hz on my monitor. At the same time, the difference between 60Hz and 85Hz is extremely noticeable. I'm starting to worry that my monitor may not actually be running at its advertised refresh rate, but am unable to figure out how to verify this since everything online is only about making sure your software settings are correct (which I'm sure they are). Any idea on what to do?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceDingus*
> 
> So I see people commonly stating they can tell the difference between 144Hz and 165Hz, but personally I am unable to tell apart even 85Hz from 165Hz on my monitor. At the same time, the difference between 60Hz and 85Hz is extremely noticeable. I'm starting to worry that my monitor may not actually be running at its advertised refresh rate, but am unable to figure out how to verify this since everything online is only about making sure your software settings are correct (which I'm sure they are). Any idea on what to do?


Go here:

http://testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


----------



## DocBrowntown

Hi Forum!

Greetings from Germany.
Been lurking here from time to time over the years, mostly right before big investments (better don't call buying enthusiast hardware "investments", only way to burn more money faster is buying a brand new car I guess).
Last few days I completely read this thread and the thread about the 27" elderly brother S2716DG.
After some research, it pretty much became clear that one of those two shiny objects will be my new toy. Didn't want to go the ASUS / AOC lottery way, G-Sync, 1440p and 144hz+ were set in stone and not negotiable .. and for a long time, I thought IPS was also not negotiable. But after reading up, these two seem to be the perfect match.

So I was just short of ordering the 27", since I had a 24" for I don't know, maybe 8-10 years or so. But digging deeper, the idea of more ppi and thereby better picture quality (basically for free) didn't sound so bad. Also, I sit quite close to the monitor, about an armlength, 40-60cm, cause my desk is not that deep.
I am planing to go 100% in Windows and I don't think that scaling in Word or Adobe Reader is a problem since you do not have quality loss there. (I read and type a lot for academics, but still Gaming is the reason I buy this, hobbies first, am I right). I know, in the browser, some pictures won't look as sharp at 110% or 125% but.. I can live with that for the gain of better ppi in gaming.

So, long story short, yesterday I ordered this gem (490 €, about 520 USD, its freaking expensive here in Germany but whatever.. guess the Euro has seen better days) and it was shipped today and will arrive tomorrow.

Currently running LG 24MB56HQ and BenQ G2420HDBL, two total crap monitors, 1080p, 60hz, one IPS and one TN, TN is a decade old, IPS has bleeding all over the place (cost me 90€ in Winter, just to have dual monitors)

I have a few (simple) questions tho.

1) I am still on *Windows 7*. I am stupid, I thought I will never make the update, didn't reserve the free Win 10 and now I think dayum. Looked for keys, you can get sketchy ones even on legit sites like amazon for around 10€ from sketchy resellers.. but the "legal" versions are about 80-120€. Bummer. But I think I need to go to 10 in the long/medium run because .. DX12, better scaling, etc. .. besides DX 12 and proper scaling (is it actually better than 7), are there other reasons why 10 makes way more sense with a new monitor than 7? I just feel that everyone in the enthusiast niche has 10 already. Might be DX12, I guess.

2) Should I just order the recommended *cable* now (Accell B142 C-007B) or wait and see if the cable in the box works fine? If I have no issues with the inbox cable, would the linked Accell cable still maybe be a good idea, like "even better" picture quality and a bit less banding and stuff.. or is that thought just plain stupid and is binary: it works or it doesn't, there is nothing inbetween. That's how it works, right? So I guess I go with the delivered cable first.. cause not everyone has problems. Some of you have everything fine, even at 165hz with the Dell cable, right?

3) I still have my Zotac AMP! *GTX 970* and thinking for weeks about _which_ *upgrade*. 1070 is out, since I want to hit 100+ on 1440p (no way I will game at 1080p, do not really understand all the pagelong discussions here about how it looks at 1080p.. if you can't afford a 1440p GPU even in the long run, why buy a 1440p monitor?) .. basically my questions come down to this: "Is the 1080Ti overkill for 1440p?" Honestly, I don't think so. If I examine all the recent benchmarks, you get around 59 fps @ 1440p in Wildlands at Very High. If Wildlands brings the Ti to around 60fps right now in March 2017, what about upcoming games like Prey, Shadow of War (Mordor II), Destiny 2, Battlefront 2, Assassin's Creed Empire, Cyberpunk 2077 or last but not least Star Citizen. I know, you buy hardware for today and not tomorrow, but those games are not that far from release and ... bla bla bla. What I want to say is that I think that "1080 Ti is overkill for 1440p" that I read and hear from some folks is plain wrong. It is overkill for 1080p, I agree. But not for 1440p. If the price difference to the 1080 would be bigger (like maybe 1080 - Titan difference), I would go for 1080, no question. TL;DR just tell me that buying a 1080Ti for this monitor is not stupid







- one thing though: The rig is still a 2500K (at 4,5ghz but still) on a Z77 .. so the RAM will be the bottleneck I think and maybe that is a reason for not buying a 1080Ti since my minimum frames won't be great anyway. Thinking about upgrading the rig but kinda waiting for Coffee or even Cannon Lake.

4) I do need *Geforce Experience for G-Sync* to work, right? Since I didn't use it for a year or so since the 2.x version bugged out, but recently I reinstalled it with the latest driver and it gave me weird stuttering in Path of Exile and Grim Dawn. Deinstalled it and the stuttering was gone. Must have been something with Shadowbla, the recoding thing. You can find reports on this bug online. I am really hoping that it does not occur when reinstalling it for GSync and all the features because that would be another reason to invest in Windows 10 right now. Bankaccount already says "dude, ***" after buying this monitor.

5) I read a lot here about how *ICC profiles* are ignored by games in fullscreen. I need fullscreen for G-Sync, one of the key selling points for me. The picture can be adjusted via Gammasettings ingame and HUD, to be quite good, right? I am a bit scared about that part.

6) I use *f.lux* a lot with my monitors for reading when its dark etc.. sometimes I wonder if it messes in some way with the monitor, because it is very deep in the system. Are you guys using f.lux too with the expensive monitors or how do you handle blue light at night?

7) I am actually thinking about going back to *single* monitor. Thought *dual monitor* would be awesome but 1) I don't use it as efficient as I thought, stresses me somehow, 2) it comes with some issues I have the feeling. Playing Hearthstone e.g. and having a browser open, Hearthstone lags and runs with like 20fps .. same with other games. I think it brings more issues than benefits. So I think about getting rid of those old crappy things and just enjoy the glorious new one alone. Thoughts?

Wall of text delivered. More questions will surely surface tomorrow, when the thing of beauty arrives. Hopefully without dead pixels, bleeding or other annoyances.
Will playtest it with Overwatch and BF4 tomorrow and hopefully come back with a hyped report full of exclamation marks how my life suddenly became so much better.

Thanks for reading (if applicable







)

_

PS: For the record, my setup:
[email protected],5 / Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Omega / ASRock Z77 Extreme4 / Kingston HyperX 16GB
Crucial MX100 256GB / ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 / Fractal Design Define R4 / *BenQ G2420HDBL + LG 24MB56HQ*
Zowie FK1 / QPAD MK-80 (MX Blue) / XBox One Wireless Pad / Logitech G25 / Win7 64


----------



## CallsignVega

I used to use f.flux until it started flashing back and forth faintly visible on dark images. Did it with two different monitors, so I abandoned the program.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone in here play WoW with this monitor? Always been curious if gsync actually helps with the times the game drops below 60 FPS. I mean in theory it sounds great, but does it actually help with the smoothness of the game when things get hairy (raids, large outdoor events etc).

Besides WoW most of my games are over 100 FPS, so gsync really would only be for a few select games, but even then not sure its worth.

Honest opinions appreciated.


----------



## nebuthomasp

1) Reg DX 12 its a hit or miss. but games / drivers are being optimized for dx 12 on a regular basis. Hitman in DX 12 has better performance in DX 12 now in my PC (I5 - 6600k , GTX 970) and being a windows 7 is an awsm OS , but newer hardware runs better in WIN 10. As of now i have no issues with win 10. and and i head in the future some games will have only DX 12 API. So don't skim out on the OS buddy. GET 10.

2) GTX 1080 is recommended for 1440p + 144 Hz gaming. But dont buy a 1080Ti as ur CPU will severely bottleneck it .

3) Gsync will work without Geforce experience

4) Gsync + border less full screen will work with most games

5)I don't use it

6) Dont think of dual monitor setup until u upgrade ur PC.

BTW PLZ give us ur review with photos / videos ,

Mine will arrive after 2 weeks


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone in here play WoW with this monitor? Always been curious if gsync actually helps with the times the game drops below 60 FPS. I mean in theory it sounds great, but does it actually help with the smoothness of the game when things get hairy (raids, large outdoor events etc).
> 
> Besides WoW most of my games are over 100 FPS, so gsync really would only be for a few select games, but even then not sure its worth.
> 
> Honest opinions appreciated.


Yeah, it will help, but don't expect anything crazy. All it does is remove tearing. You're still going to feel the lag of a lower frame rate, but the picture will be a lot smoother, visually. If you want to get an idea of how g-sync functions, just go enable v-sync in a game where you can hold a solid frame rate at your refresh rate. You will see how everything looks much smoother when moving around. Now just imagine that v-sync with nearly no input lag and a variable refresh.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Yeah, it will help, but don't expect anything crazy. All it does is remove tearing. You're still going to feel the lag of a lower frame rate, but the picture will be a lot smoother, visually. If you want to get an idea of how g-sync functions, just go enable v-sync in a game where you can hold a solid frame rate at your refresh rate. You will see how everything looks much smoother when moving around. Now just imagine that v-sync with nearly no input lag and a variable refresh.


Cool beans, got impatient and ordered this monitor yesterday for 399 from best buy. Looking forward to giving it a shot, but like you said i will temper expectations









Also if you guys dont mind, is there a way to prepare myself for 1440p lol? Does windows do a good job of making icons/text look normal? I know ill have to use zoom feature in chrome, or is there a better way to make text look more like 1080?

I am trying to separate the gsync experience with 1440p as ive never experienced either lol. Im not old or anything and have decent eyes, i just know i like the size of text at 1080p.

Derp, one more thing! When setting the monitor up, should i just leave it all at stock other than changing it to 165hz and enabling gsync with windowed modes? I was reading a review of this monitor and apparently there is a "fast" option under global settings for vsync which is ideally what i would use, but not sure a 1060 supports that.

Thanks.


----------



## DocBrowntown

Just a short update. Got mine on Saturday, very happy from first impressions.
Will write more and make some photos with a quite decent DSLR (Pentax K5) to show it.
Very little to none clouding, almost no bleeding besides the bit at the bottom which seems normal and doesn't bother me.
165hz works fine with the delivered cable, tested BF4 and Overwatch.
Colors are good with the driver and Gamma at 0.80-0.85 in NCP.
1440p with 122ppi just looks awesome.
Banding is noticeable because I read about it here before







in the alien covenant trailer it is only noticeable when the weird plant-egg pops and once at the end. Other dark scenes are perfect tho. So maybe it is the source material.
Can give the timestamps when at home.

Overall surprised by the picture quality.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> Just a short update. Got mine on Saturday, very happy from first impressions.
> Will write more and make some photos with a quite decent DSLR (Pentax K5) to show it.
> Very little to none clouding, almost no bleeding besides the bit at the bottom which seems normal and doesn't bother me.
> 165hz works fine with the delivered cable, tested BF4 and Overwatch.
> Colors are good with the driver and Gamma at 0.80-0.85 in NCP.
> 1440p with 122ppi just looks awesome.
> Banding is noticeable because I read about it here before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the alien covenant trailer it is only noticeable when the weird plant-egg pops and once at the end. Other dark scenes are perfect tho. So maybe it is the source material.
> Can give the timestamps when at home.
> 
> Overall surprised by the picture quality.


Pretty much fully mimics my experience so far, I got mine yesterday.

I am still playing with my Colormunki calibrating, sometimes owning a colorimeter is a curse.

I did see the same banding in the trailer, I do believe it will be there on other content too, but I may be fine with it. I will likely play some Skyrim later to see how much it will bother me.

Other than the banding and no OSD option for gamma which can be a problem if I can't make certain games use ICC, I am pretty happy with it considering how much I paid for it.


----------



## nebuthomasp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> Just a short update. Got mine on Saturday, very happy from first impressions.
> Will write more and make some photos with a quite decent DSLR (Pentax K5) to show it.
> Very little to none clouding, almost no bleeding besides the bit at the bottom which seems normal and doesn't bother me.
> 165hz works fine with the delivered cable, tested BF4 and Overwatch.
> Colors are good with the driver and Gamma at 0.80-0.85 in NCP.
> 1440p with 122ppi just looks awesome.
> Banding is noticeable because I read about it here before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the alien covenant trailer it is only noticeable when the weird plant-egg pops and once at the end. Other dark scenes are perfect tho. So maybe it is the source material.
> Can give the timestamps when at home.
> 
> Overall surprised by the picture quality.


waiting for ur full review


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Cool beans, got impatient and ordered this monitor yesterday for 399 from best buy. Looking forward to giving it a shot, but like you said i will temper expectations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you guys dont mind, is there a way to prepare myself for 1440p lol? Does windows do a good job of making icons/text look normal? I know ill have to use zoom feature in chrome, or is there a better way to make text look more like 1080?


Scaling is good, but a lot of apps don't have proper support yet and will appear blurry. I disable scaling entirely and just use zoom and larger text size in Chrome.
Quote:


> Derp, one more thing! When setting the monitor up, should i just leave it all at stock other than changing it to 165hz and enabling gsync with windowed modes? I was reading a review of this monitor and apparently there is a "fast" option under global settings for vsync which is ideally what i would use, but not sure a 1060 supports that.


I wouldn't recommend fastsync unless you can maintain a frame rate that is x1.5 your refresh rate. You want to just use G-Sync with a frame rate cap for the majority of your games.


----------



## kevindd992002

Wait so 1440p isn't a resolution that's natively supported by several apps yet?


----------



## SpaceDingus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Wait so 1440p isn't a resolution that's natively supported by several apps yet?


I believe it's that some apps don't support the resolution scaling option in Windows, so they end up looking blurry if you scale your UI in the Display settings.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceDingus*
> 
> I believe it's that some apps don't support the resolution scaling option in Windows, so they end up looking blurry if you scale your UI in the Display settings.


Ok. By default, is 1440p scaled in Windows 10?


----------



## SpaceDingus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. By default, is 1440p scaled in Windows 10?


I believe mine was at 125% by default


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the difference between UI scaling and running a monitor in a non-native resolution then? What happens if you go 100% UI scaling in Windows at 1440p?

And is the default 125% scaling also applicable at 1080p?


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

Got mine two days ago.

No backlight problems, amazingly fast panel (doesn't seem to have any motion blur and overshooting at all, at least I can't catch it with a naked eye). Viewing angles are pretty decent for a TN, nothing to write home about though. After some rough gamma tuning colors are really decent, and contrast is not bad at all (I'd say it's sufficient).

It's banding that does bother me a bit, and I'm not even sure why is it present. There's a 8-bit panel in this display, colors by themselves seem pretty good (for a TN especially), shouldn't the problem be absent?


----------



## SpaceDingus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the difference between UI scaling and running a monitor in a non-native resolution then? What happens if you go 100% UI scaling in Windows at 1440p?
> 
> And is the default 125% scaling also applicable at 1080p?


Running the monitor at a non-native resolution means Windows / apps will have larger UI elements and games will be the same size, but everything will be somewhat blurry. Running at your native resolution and using UI scaling, Windows and apps UI will appear larger, but everything will still look crisp except for specific apps that do not support UI scaling.

I believe this is because your monitor has to use interpolation at non-native resolutions (basically stretching the image), while UI scaling means Windows is telling the software "Render everything at 125% size", meaning there is no "stretching" of the image.

When you use 100% UI scaling in Windows at 1440p with a monitor like this, the start menu and text in applications (not games) will be smaller than most computers because of the pixel density. Personally I use 100% UI scaling with the monitor because I enjoy having more room to work with on my screen, but someone with poor eyesight wouldn't be able to use it.


----------



## Scotty99

So i just got this thing, and its pretty dam awesome lol. I havent changed any color settings just turned brightness and contrast down a little, anyone got some decent settings i can try?

Gsync is definitely a bonus in games like WoW, about how i expected it. In overwatch tho its a hinderance, no matter how i set it up it caps at 163 FPS even with the "fast" vertical sync setting so im gonna disable that for overwatch.

Not 100% sure ill keep it, the rare times gsync comes into play not convinced its worth the 200 dollar premium, got 15 days to decide ill be testing lol.


----------



## SpaceDingus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So i just got this thing, and its pretty dam awesome lol. I havent changed any color settings just turned brightness and contrast down a little, anyone got some decent settings i can try?
> 
> Gsync is definitely a bonus in games like WoW, about how i expected it. In overwatch tho its a hinderance, no matter how i set it up it caps at 163 FPS even with the "fast" vertical sync setting so im gonna disable that for overwatch.
> 
> Not 100% sure ill keep it, the rare times gsync comes into play not convinced its worth the 200 dollar premium, got 15 days to decide ill be testing lol.


Vertical sync will cap your FPS to your refresh rate (so will Limit FPS when set to display based), and GSync will only work when your FPS is a few below your refresh rate, so cap it at 160ish if you want to use it. Personally I don't use GSync for Overwatch since I prefer to minimize my input lag by getting a higher frame rate


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceDingus*
> 
> Vertical sync will cap your FPS to your refresh rate (so will Limit FPS when set to display based), and GSync will only work when your FPS is a few below your refresh rate, so cap it at 160ish if you want to use it. Personally I don't use GSync for Overwatch since I prefer to minimize my input lag by getting a higher frame rate


Actually no, using the "fast" global setting is supposed to enable a special version of vsync that goes above your monitors refresh rate, but its not doing it on my PC.

From:
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2417dg/

The 'Fast' setting is available on certain newer GPUs, including the GTX 1070 used in our test system. This enables 'Fast Sync' which comes into play where the frame rate exceeds the G-SYNC ceiling (up to 165Hz / 165fps). G-SYNC operates as usual below this whilst a special version of VSync called 'Fast Sync' comes into play above this. 'Fast Sync' is specifically designed at very high frame rates, ones that comfortably exceed the refresh rate ceiling of the monitor by quite some margin

Anyone got any picture settings i should give a try? I find the "warm" setting to be pretty decent after i dropped brightness and contrast a little, but would appreciate other options


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpaceDingus*
> 
> Running the monitor at a non-native resolution means Windows / apps will have larger UI elements and games will be the same size, but everything will be somewhat blurry. Running at your native resolution and using UI scaling, Windows and apps UI will appear larger, but everything will still look crisp except for specific apps that do not support UI scaling.
> 
> I believe this is because your monitor has to use interpolation at non-native resolutions (basically stretching the image), while UI scaling means Windows is telling the software "Render everything at 125% size", meaning there is no "stretching" of the image.
> 
> When you use 100% UI scaling in Windows at 1440p with a monitor like this, the start menu and text in applications (not games) will be smaller than most computers because of the pixel density. Personally I use 100% UI scaling with the monitor because I enjoy having more room to work with on my screen, but someone with poor eyesight wouldn't be able to use it.


I see. Thanks. But why does Windows not default itself to 100% always? I mean, you would think that's the case, right?


----------



## Scotty99

Welp this thing is going back, super uneven backlighting. Woulda thought buying a 400 monitor id be immune to that sort of thing, guess not.


----------



## DocBrowntown

What is your manufacturing date? Mine is November 2016 and I have the most even backlighting I have ever seen. Was super surprised.

For Color I have "Custom Color" and everything at 100. Seriously, not lazy or anything, it just gives the most neutral, perfect colors. Not too cold, not too warm.

Overclock works fine, Power Saving off, Brightness at night @15, daylight between 25 and 40, depends on the sun coming in. Shortcut on the left button so I can adjust brightness quickly.
Contrast is at 75.

After a week, I am still super impressed and happy with this one. But I sure as hell need a new GPU.. keeping track of the 1080 Ti reviews, ASUS Strix or Gigabyte AORUS look nice.
Can't have enough of those sweet frames now.

For now, I stick to Hearthstone and enjoy carddrawanimations at 165fps GSynced.















No, srsly, BF4 at 80-90fps already feels so much sharper.

I promised photos but cannot find the time right now, maybe soon.

/edit: *I now posted photos made with my K5 over in the 27" Thread* (to help that ungrateful "Scotty99 lol" guy who didn't ask for a camera lesson).

Thanks for everything helpful I read here that led to my purchase decision but I think I am done with this forum. Guys like that. Unbelievable.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> What is your manufacturing date? Mine is November 2016 and I have the most even backlighting I have ever seen. Was super surprised.
> 
> For Color I have "Custom Color" and everything at 100. Seriously, not lazy or anything, it just gives the most neutral, perfect colors. Not too cold, not too warm.
> 
> Overclock works fine, Power Saving off, Brightness at night @15, daylight between 25 and 40, depends on the sun coming in. Shortcut on the left button so I can adjust brightness quickly.
> Contrast is at 75.
> 
> After a week, I am still super impressed and happy with this one. But I sure as hell need a new GPU.. keeping track of the 1080 Ti reviews, ASUS Strix or Gigabyte AORUS look nice.
> Can't have enough of those sweet frames now.
> 
> For now, I stick to Hearthstone and enjoy carddrawanimations at 165fps GSynced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, srsly, BF4 at 80-90fps already feels so much sharper.
> 
> I promised photos but cannot find the time right now, maybe soon.
> 
> /edit: *I now posted photos made with my K5 over in the 27" Thread* (to help that ungrateful "Scotty99 lol" guy who didn't ask for a camera lesson).
> 
> Thanks for everything helpful I read here that led to my purchase decision but I think I am done with this forum. Guys like that. Unbelievable.


I was simply perplexed as to why you would automatically assume i would upload a photo onto the net that *wasnt* what i was seeing in real life, you then went on a rant about cameras for no reason lol. (as i had stated, it looked EXACTLY like that to my eyes).

I can understand asking the question "does the photo accurately portray what it looks like to your eyes" but you wouldnt let go about smart phone cameras and exposure and what not, when it had no relevance to the discussion.

If i came off as testy that i apologize for, i had just spent 400 dollar on a monitor which is nearly as much as my 55" 4k HDR tv that has one of the most uneven backlights i have ever seen, something you would expect from a 100 dollar 60hz panel.

Anyways lol, ive decided this monitor is absolutely awesome and for 400 dollars it can not be touched in the market. Closest store near me is mall of america best buy, says they have "less than 3" in stock, so gonna hopefully get up there tomorrow. Overwatch is so amazing on this monitor i simply cant go back to 60hz or a lesser 144hz panel, nope wont do it!

I do have another question tho, is it possible to set a 60hz fixed refresh rate AND be able to play in borderless windowed? Id like to lock it at 60hz for WoW and i know i can do this with nvidia inspector, but i wouldnt be able to play in borderless windowed as the display would still be at 165hz. I actually wish this had a physical selector like some of the benq's do.


----------



## firefox2501

Glad I found this thread, just got my monitor setup last night and was wondering what the best settings to run it at would be. Going to reference this thread tonight and run some tests!


----------



## nebuthomasp

test results please


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

Ok fellaz, after using and testing my S2417DG sample I decided to send it back. It would've been an amazing display if there was no freaking banding. I see it everywhere. Why it's there is beyond me, considering we're talking about an 8-bit panel and not some 6-bit+FRC ****. Really frustrated with that, not sure what display to choose next.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Hmmm so everyone has a ridiculous amount of banding? What games are you guys playing that has so much banding? Haven't used mine for a while but I'm curious to see what all this banding complaints are about.


----------



## SpaceDingus

When looking closely I see a small amount of banding in the darkest 1/5th of this test image: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php

In game I've never noticed any sort of banding, but maybe my eyes aren't sensitive for it.


----------



## paulkemp

Does anybody else have issues after the Windows 10 creator update (15063)?

First of all, on display adapters i now have a "genereic PnP monitor", this was earier the Dell S2417dg. This means I am not able to choose 165hz in windows.

In the Nvdia Control panel, everything looks good apparently.

I know this is software, because when windws starts, I see that the display is running on 165hz (when moving windows around the desktop)




*edit: i fixed it. I installed the correct driver for my 2nd screen. And switched the DP cables in the GPU. That made the correct display adapter show.*

*edit edit: The S2417DG was my primary display, but not display nr 1.*


----------



## jeffreysousa

Anyone have any cool soundbar setups, ideally mounted to the S2417DG? I noticed Dell sells "clip on," mini soundbars that are compatible with their other monitor lines (such as http://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/accessories/apd/318-2885?stp=1&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=318-2885&dgc=ST&cid=298721&lid=5704670&acd=12309152537501410&ven1=sntzZtSpp&ven2=,&ven3=476003219401060193), but I'm not seeing anything for the S2417DG. Presumably because the bezels of the S2417DG are slim? And the OSD controls are on the bottom?

I don't need great audio, just some audio from my PC. Currently I have two Logitech stereo speakers, but the cabling is a mess on my desk, between their power cord requirement, and the fact that a cable needs to run from one to the other. Not to mention the 1/8" cable that plugs into the PC itself.

Any webcam solutions, or mic solutions? Coming from an iMac to a PC with the S2417DG, you really miss the convenience of sound, webcam, and mic in your monitor.

I enjoy the S2417DG for gaming. A lot. The high refresh rate and G-sync are awesome for Overwatch, let's face it. Color and contrast, not so much. I'm actually a graphics professional (film colorist), but I just chose not to care or worry about that aspect when viewing the S2417DG. I've tried calibration profiles, but honestly it's a lot of babysitting. I've also got f.luxe installed, which I find I need on this monitor to cut down on the blue output close to bed time. Between Windows ICM, Nvidia control panel settings, in-game brightness, and f.luxe, honestly I find the color situation to be a traffic-jam. I was a little jealous when my friend brought his new MacBook Pro over the other day and was sitting next to me. There was so much depth to the image. But even though he was hitting 60fps, Overwatch looked incredibly choppy and unplayable on his monitor compared to my S2417DG!

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## SpaceDingus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffreysousa*
> 
> I've tried calibration profiles, but honestly it's a lot of babysitting. I've also got f.luxe installed, which I find I need on this monitor to cut down on the blue output close to bed time. Between Windows ICM, Nvidia control panel settings, in-game brightness, and f.luxe, honestly I find the color situation to be a traffic-jam.


Just an FYI, f.lux caused stutters in my games, so if you experience the same thing you might want to try Sunset Screen.


----------



## Icte

Hi there!

Long time lurker of this thread. I am currently completely torn between the choice of this monitor (S2417DG) and the ASUS RoG Swift PG279Q. Yes, the ASUS has IPS panel but it is known to be of a lottery to get one of these with minimal to no problems. I have tried the PG279Q and although it is a gorgeous monitor, I cannot help but to think that the S2417DG is a better choice in some ways (e.g. no lottery, problems with backlight bleeding).

What do you guys think? Has anyone tried both of these monitors and can come up with some conclusion (maybe someone has but I missed it in this thread)? Is the PG279Q worth the extra €200 over the Dell S2417DG?


----------



## Mini0510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icte*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Long time lurker of this thread. I am currently completely torn between the choice of this monitor (S2417DG) and the ASUS RoG Swift PG279Q. Yes, the ASUS has IPS panel but it is known to be of a lottery to get one of these with minimal to no problems. I have tried the PG279Q and although it is a gorgeous monitor, I cannot help but to think that the S2417DG is a better choice in some ways (e.g. no lottery, problems with backlight bleeding).
> 
> What do you guys think? Has anyone tried both of these monitors and can come up with some conclusion (maybe someone has but I missed it in this thread)? Is the PG279Q worth the extra €200 over the Dell S2417DG?


consider the Acer Predator XB271HU. Same panel as Asus but better quality control
Choose dell if you prefer 24" and don't care about view angles, in other words, a gamer's choice. the 27" IPS one is for people who really cares about IPS and color accuracy.


----------



## Icte

I can currently get the PG279Q for €700 (deal ends today) where I reside while Dell S2417DG goes for €500. The XB271HU, although a fine choice, is currently €800 here which is why it is not being considered although I would had it been €700 as well.

Do you have the S2417DG? How close to an IPS monitor is it when looking at it from straight ahead? I am a gamer of course but I also enjoy color accuracy for games with beautiful scenery (e.g. modded Skyrim, Battlefield 1 etc.). Since the Swift is IPS its almost a nobrainer for me, but then again I've read so much positive stuff about the S2417DG... Can't unfortunately try it here as there is none in any nearby stores to do so, so I am currently relying on pictures (which doesn't do it any justice, looking at the pictures of it from a crappy TN panel).

Desktop space isn't an issue and I sit as close/far to/from the monitor as deemed necessary by the size of it.


----------



## Glerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icte*
> 
> I can currently get the PG279Q for €700 (deal ends today) where I reside while Dell S2417DG goes for €500. The XB271HU, although a fine choice, is currently €800 here which is why it is not being considered although I would had it been €700 as well.
> 
> Do you have the S2417DG? How close to an IPS monitor is it when looking at it from straight ahead? I am a gamer of course but I also enjoy color accuracy for games with beautiful scenery (e.g. modded Skyrim, Battlefield 1 etc.). Since the Swift is IPS its almost a nobrainer for me, but then again I've read so much positive stuff about the S2417DG... Can't unfortunately try it here as there is none in any nearby stores to do so, so I am currently relying on pictures (which doesn't do it any justice, looking at the pictures of it from a crappy TN panel).
> 
> Desktop space isn't an issue and I sit as close/far to/from the monitor as deemed necessary by the size of it.


I will help you.

I tried like 10 monitors in the last 2 years :

-benq xl2730
-asus mg279q
-asus pg279q
-asus pb287q
-acer x34
-acer x341ck
-benq z35
-asus pg27aq
-dell S2417DG

I'm never satisfied. I want 4k AND high refresh rate. I tried ultrawide and I was not excited about it, but I agree it looks baller on your desk.
So, while I wait for the PG27UQ, the S2417DG is the best compromise I found.
The 24inch size makes the pixel density "acceptable" over the 27 inches at 1440p.
Also, one thing people don't talk between the PG279Q and the S2417DG is the motion blur improvement.
TN panels have worst color but the pixel response time is faster and I can definitely see the improved clarity at 165Hz on the S2417DG. It you play a lot of FPS, I would definitely go for the S2417DG.
In terms of colors, honeslty, both IPS and TN suck in my opinion once you have seen OLED...

So, I chose the S2417DG over the PG279Q but note that you will have to sit closer to the monitor due to the smaller size.


----------



## Icte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> I will help you.
> 
> I tried like 10 monitors in the last 2 years :
> 
> -benq xl2730
> -asus mg279q
> -asus pg279q
> -asus pb287q
> -acer x34
> -acer x341ck
> -benq z35
> -asus pg27aq
> -dell S2417DG
> 
> I'm never satisfied. I want 4k AND high refresh rate. I tried ultrawide and I was not excited about it, but I agree it looks baller on your desk.
> So, while I wait for the PG27UQ, the S2417DG is the best compromise I found.
> The 24inch size makes the pixel density "acceptable" over the 27 inches at 1440p.
> Also, one thing people don't talk between the PG279Q and the S2417DG is the motion blur improvement.
> TN panels have worst color but the pixel response time is faster and I can definitely see the improved clarity at 165Hz on the S2417DG. It you play a lot of FPS, I would definitely go for the S2417DG.
> In terms of colors, honeslty, both IPS and TN suck in my opinion once you have seen OLED...
> 
> So, I chose the S2417DG over the PG279Q but note that you will have to sit closer to the monitor due to the smaller size.


Holy crap, I actually missed the fact that there is a 4K 144 Hz monitor coming out soon! This makes the PG279Q look like 1080p in comparison to 1440p







Yeah, I will definitely go with the S2417DG - it has everything I want in a monitor and doesn't take an enormous amount of room on your desk. Awesome PPI (123.41 PPI vs. 108.79 PPI on 27"), excellent TN panel, G-Sync, very little issues and for a lower price than the older, more problematic PG279Q. Guess I got blinded by the whole IPS thing







No, S2417DG is what I need! (Agree BTW on OLED, its gorgeous!)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## detto87

Some help maybe... I had two of the very best IPS gaming panels. Two times an EIZO FS2735 was standing on my desk. The second model was the one I kept for some weeks with the better picture than the first. But in the end I switched back to TN because I cannot get used to IPS glow. I know that those gaming IPS panels are not the ultimate best IPS panels overall. But nothing else (better) is available if one wants IPS for gaming. The glow was really not strong, but there were simply too many occasions where it was too annoying. I didn't want to watch GoT at that time on the monitor because it was too distracting. Have definitely less hassle and stress with a good TN panel.

2c


----------



## Icte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Some help maybe... I had two of the very best IPS gaming panels. Two times an EIZO FS2735 was standing on my desk. The second model was the one I kept for some weeks with the better picture than the first. But in the end I switched back to TN because I cannot get used to IPS glow. I know that those gaming IPS panels are not the ultimate best IPS panels overall. But nothing else (better) is available if one wants IPS for gaming. The glow was really not strong, but there were simply too many occasions where it was too annoying. I didn't want to watch GoT at that time on the monitor because it was too distracting. Have definitely less hassle and stress with a good TN panel.
> 
> 2c


Thanks for your input! I did not consider IPS glow actutally, but I agree! It can be a pain to watch, and I was especially planning to game in dark rooms with my monitor.
No, I really think the Dell S2417DG is currently the best >=144 Hz monitor there is on the market. No headache from all the possible issues of an IPS panel (especially with the one on RoG Swift), costs €200 less which can be put on to a new GPU and has almost as good color accuracy as an IPS panel. My decision has been made









Thanks a lot people!


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glerox*
> 
> I will help you.
> 
> I tried like 10 monitors in the last 2 years :
> 
> -benq xl2730
> -asus mg279q
> -asus pg279q
> -asus pb287q
> -acer x34
> -acer x341ck
> -benq z35
> -asus pg27aq
> -dell S2417DG
> 
> I'm never satisfied. I want 4k AND high refresh rate. I tried ultrawide and I was not excited about it, but I agree it looks baller on your desk.
> So, while I wait for the PG27UQ, the S2417DG is the best compromise I found.
> The 24inch size makes the pixel density "acceptable" over the 27 inches at 1440p.
> Also, one thing people don't talk between the PG279Q and the S2417DG is the motion blur improvement.
> TN panels have worst color but the pixel response time is faster and I can definitely see the improved clarity at 165Hz on the S2417DG. It you play a lot of FPS, I would definitely go for the S2417DG.
> In terms of colors, honeslty, *both IPS and TN suck in my opinion once you have seen OLED...*
> 
> So, I chose the S2417DG over the PG279Q but note that you will have to sit closer to the monitor due to the smaller size.


Absolutely agree with this. People who keep saying IPS is worlds better than TN probably have never owned an OLED yet. They both look like garbage compared to one.


----------



## Astreon

obviously OLED is better, so is SED/FED... all are equally available









ok, there's an OLED for 3500$, but that's my 6 months worth of salary, so I pretend it's not there.

And the upcoming 4K 144hz is 2000$ - less painful but more or less same story.

Guys, is this monitor - compared to the XB271HU - OK with colors? i like them to pop in games. How is it side by side? any photos? I don't have the patience to go through 112 pages


----------



## nebuthomasp

i FINALLY GOT MY S2417DG.

I WAS USING A 9 YEAR OLD S2409W 60 HZ 1080P MONITOR. compared to that what a difference.

The good









1) Excellent color for a TN

2) GSYNC ND 165HZ IS SOOOOO amazing

3) NO back light bleed.I got deep blacks.









4) No issues with cable and OC to 165Hz

5) Amazing response tym.

6) 2k gaming is awsm , games are more sharp and crisp

7) Thin bezels jst WOW

8) No Banding issues during GAMING.

9) Using Mista's ICC profile- They are AWSM

10) 1080p gaming is not that blurry as expected. But once u have experienced 2k u will never go back.

The Bad :i

1) Mild Banding in some videos especially in KODI /Youtube . But it was not dat adverse in HD/UHD videos.
2) Took 5 weeks to arrive
3) Needs calibration

The Ugly









1) Paid $ 670 for this (I think i paid the highest amt in this forum)
2) GTX 970 here

Any way I am really happy with this monitor. Thank u all. Spcl thanks to Mistasparkul for his amazing ICC profile .


----------



## DocBrowntown

Congratz.







Now you just need a working keyboard and you're good to go.









SCNR

I feel you on the GTX 970 part, that's why I ordered a Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1080 yesterday, arrives tomorrow. Will be a great weekend.

Have my S2417DG for three weeks now and am still very happy. Buyer's remorse (which I had because I spent a goddamn 500 Euros on a monitor) is gone, I removed the foil on all parts which for me means: I will keep it.

Played the Quake Champions Beta with ~ 120fps (on low/medium with the GTX 970) and had an absolute blast.

PS: When I look at the banding photos over in the S27 thread.. that panel is definitely worse than ours.


----------



## Astreon

it's 600$ in Poland... totally not worth it. Only a bit cheaper than the AOC IPS 144hz.


----------



## DocBrowntown

Ok, then enjoy your AOC IPS and go to the corresponding thread.

(WTH is wrong with people?)


----------



## Astreon

umm... excuse me? can't comment on s2417dg's price in a s2417dg thread?

(WTH is wrong with people?)


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> it's 600$ in Poland... totally not worth it. Only a bit cheaper than the AOC IPS 144hz.


Which AOC is that? The AG271QG or something else ?

I see the AG271QG here in Canada goes for ~$900 CAD.
I got the Dell for $450 when on sale and with a coupon. Otherwise regular price is $550 CAD. Still much less.

It was totally worth it for me.

But if the price difference is so close in Poland, I guess for you and Poland residents, the AOC will be the better option (unless you are after fast TN response times, and don't care about it cons).

I personally love my S2417DG, yes, there is banding at times, during darker scenes, etc .. but I don't seem to mind it that much, but do love everything else about it, and the price I paid was definitely worth it.


----------



## kevin-L

Every once in a while, I notice a weird flicker in the top left corner of my monitor. It's like the top left quarter of the monitor just flickers for one refresh cycle. I've only noticed it so far in desktop, not in games. Any idea what it could be? Potentially some kind of defect? I only notice it like once or twice a day, but it's got me a little worried that my unit is defective somehow. I don't think it's GPU related since it only started when I hooked up the S2417DG, but if anyone has any ideas on troubleshooting they're welcome

I'm running the monitor over displayport on a gtx 1080, 165hz with fast mode off


----------



## chibi

Hi guys, what's the latest revision for this monitor? I'm able to get a heavily discounted unit and it seems very tempting for the price.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Hi guys, what's the latest revision for this monitor? I'm able to get a heavily discounted unit and it seems very tempting for the price.


Doesn't matter, no real glaring issues with even the first batch of monitors. Lightbleed is going to be an issue or not depending on lottery, but otherwise monitor is fine.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Hi guys, what's the latest revision for this monitor? I'm able to get a heavily discounted unit and it seems very tempting for the price.


Where at lol?


----------



## nebuthomasp

so ru saying u have zero banding in ur S2417DG ??


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Doesn't matter, no real glaring issues with even the first batch of monitors. Lightbleed is going to be an issue or not depending on lottery, but otherwise monitor is fine.


Thank you, I'll try this out and see if it can hold over until the newer displays become more affordable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Where at lol?


Dell Canada


----------



## Sniper88

Good morning!
Yesterday came this Dell S2417DG.

1) I noticed that with the default settings (75 contrast and 75 brightness), when you move a window in Windows 10, the blue contour turns green.

I thought it was an issue of Pixel Inversion. If, however, the contrast is reduced this problem disappears. It's a normal thing?









2) While, with the Response Time in Fast, always moving the Windows window, known artifacts: it is as if the shade of windows became solid and created a sort of rectangle around the edge during movement.

For the rest it is perfect. No Dead Pixels and No Blanding.

Thanks so much!


----------



## detto87

1) No problems with contrast 75 here.

2) Always keep the response time setting on "normal" on those two Dell monitors. It's almost as fast (really negliglbe) and has almost perfect moving image without any ghosting or the like. "Fast" is there for ... I don't know really. It's a stupid setting tbh.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Thank you, I'll try this out and see if it can hold over until the newer displays become more affordable.
> Dell Canada


Damn, that's a fine price. I am not sure what the Premier discount is.

Can you also apply the 10%OFFMONITOR coupon ? That would bring it down to a ridiculous price









I got mine for $450 CAD.Not as cheap as that offer, but still acceptable for me.


----------



## chibi

Thanks, it was hard to passup the deal with that pricing. Unfortunately, I assume that the premier discount factors in the 10% coupon as it's not valid. I also tried the STOCKUP code for multiple monitors, but that didn't work either. I was trying to squeeze in two screens, but the budget wouldn't allow.


----------



## kevin-L

Has nobody else experienced the weird top left corner glitch thing? Every once in a while, like once an hour, on a white screen there will be a quick flash of black in the top left quarter of my monitor, and on a black screen it'll be a flash of white. So far I haven't even noticed it happening while gaming, but it's happening a lot in desktop and making me a bit concerned that something's wrong with the monitor.


----------



## DocBrowntown

Fellow Germans..PSA:

The monitor just fell from 490€ I payed 4 weeks ago to a stunning 370€ .. just check price comparison sites like geizhals.

Get them while they last. Amazing Deal now, I am a bit salty now tbh.


----------



## detto87

Payed 480 in september last year. Nice price reduction indeed.


----------



## cdcd

Been eyeballing this one for a while but I'm still not sure about two things. First of all I've got an AOC AG241QX sitting in front of me (same panel) and I notice A LOT of pixel inversion. When scrolling black letters on a white setting the letters turn into a purple mess. It's incredibly irritating. Is the Dell less prone to this?

Secondly I'm worried about the colour banding. Many people say that it's basically killing the monitor. Is it really that bad? Should I go for the Acer variant with the same panel (but adjustable gamma) instead?


----------



## Requiemourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Secondly I'm worried about the colour banding. Many people say that it's basically killing the monitor. Is it really that bad? Should I go for the Acer variant with the same panel (but adjustable gamma) instead?


I'd say go for Acer XB241YU. They both have almost flawless motion clarity - at least as far as 165hz allows - but I've tried the Dell and the non-adjustable gamma was a deal breaker for me. Trying to tweak it through NVIDIA Control Panel introduced severe banding. None of the icc profiles posted in this thread made it any better and they seemed to be applied very selectively (like, an image viewed in Firefox would be different colour when the page was full screen versus simply maximized). I've returned it and am writing this on a XB241YU. It has four gamma settings: "1.9", "2.2", "2.5" and "Gaming". "Gaming" is highest, higher still than "2.5", but I would consider it closest to 2.2, so I use that.

Some things you might want to know before deciding on either monitor though. My Acer has clouding through the whole of the middle resulting in very uneven brightness from top to bottom, some white light bleed in the lower corners, and blue light bleed the full length of the bottom bezel. All of this ruins very dark scenes or even-coloured or gradient backgrounds (particularly evident when playing Inside, but unnoticeable in Overwatch). I can't tell whether the Dell suffered from the same issues because I haven't inspected it as closely as I have the Acer (and I only started noticing some of these things after weeks of continuous use), but looking at some of the pictures, I would say yes. Dell however allegedly has better quality control, so you might want to take that into consideration. Also, all of the XB241YU's have got the aiming reticules slightly offset to the right (not that I ever use them). The monitor is quite ugly to boot, is flimsier than the Dell and it's hard to press the right navigation button going by touch alone, as some genius decided that it'd be better if there weren't any gaps between them. The anti-glare coating is also much more aggressive. And still, despite all of this, I think it's the better monitor. It might be because I'm coming from a pretty much flawless Eizo FS2333 and now I can't stand any image distortion like banding and low gamma is torture for me. You might not mind it as much however. To me though a monitor that doesn't even have a gamma setting and has its default so off is not even an option any more. That's the least that they should be getting right at this price point, in my opinion.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Requiemourn*
> 
> ...


Thank you for your detailed answer. I'm somewhat skeptical about the Acer since it features the same (or sufficiently similar) coating as the AOC which is very irritating for desktop use for me. Banding, on the other hand, is a non-issue on the AOC. The Dell is apparently the only model with that panel that doesn't feature an aggressive anti-glare coating. I might as well order one to see whether the banding is as bad as people say.

Btw, I've managed to essentially get rid of the pixel inversion on the AOC by disabling smooth scrolling in Firefox. No idea how that works but it does.


----------



## Requiemourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Thank you for your detailed answer. I'm somewhat skeptical about the Acer since it features the same (or sufficiently similar) coating as the AOC which is very irritating for desktop use for me. Banding, on the other hand, is a non-issue on the AOC. The Dell is apparently the only model with that panel that doesn't feature an aggressive anti-glare coating. I might as well order one to see whether the banding is as bad as people say.


Yeah, if you can easily return it, I'd do that. This is the 5th monitor that I eventually settled on. All that I tried before (1x Dell S2417DG, 2x BenQ XL2540 and one other Acer XB241YU) had some faults but I've made the best out of my bad luck by keeping the defective unit until a new, different model came. I could then compare them side by side to gain some frame of reference for my own peace of mind. Just be careful not to overdo it if ordering from Amazon. They sent me an e-mail questioning my returns (disguised as their attempt at trying to meet my needs better) after the fourth one, even though all units were somehow defective (if I remember right: the Dell had a bad pixel, both BenQ's had screens slightly but visibly askew inside the bezel, the other Acer had a couple bad pixels and really bad backlight bleed).

As for the Acer's coating - yeah, it's bad, but I've gotten used to it now and don't really notice it any more. In fact, I can appreciate it when gaming when the sun is out. Admittedly, as I live in the UK, that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## jeffreysousa

Did anyone ever figure out how to get the S2417DG to properly wake up from PC sleep? I have an issue where about half the time I walk away from my computer and return, and the PC has gone to sleep, pressing the spacebar or moving the mouse fails to wake up the S2417DG. I can hear the PC fans start spinning up, and the S2417DG's *********** button pulsates, but in order to get an image on the monitor, I need to turn on and off the monitor. It works like a charm as a workaround, but it's pretty annoying to do 4-5 times a day.

Elsewhere on the Internets I read a bunch of people having this exact same problem. A few mentioned disabling "deep sleep" in the monitor's OSD under the "other" submenu, but the only options I see there are "Power Saving" and "Factory Reset."

I don't have the monitor's drivers installed from the Dell website. I've had them installed in the past, and I had the sleep issue then as well.


----------



## detto87

Nothign to do with the drivers imho, never installed those. It most likely has to do with the graphics card. Maybe check to use another port in the card or try going from DVI to DP (or vice versa). Deep sleep is meant as the power saving option, yes.


----------



## goldex

As detto87 said, the Deep Sleep on the S2417DG is I believe controlled through the Power Saving option.

I have mine set to off. Even with it off, it does go into some sleep mode but as reported I think it wastes more electricity. But this way it doesn't have any issues waking up. It wakes up in a second when I move my mouse / wake my PC.

I don't mind the extra power usage. Usually when I know my PC is going to be unused for a longer period of time (e.g going to sleep), I just turn it off, and turn it back on in the morning. I really don't mind an extra button press when coming back to work on it.

Turning my 4k Smart TV on to watch Netflix takes way longer.


----------



## gene-z

Check your color profiles if you've modified it. Didn't realize, but after the creators update, it reset my profile to default.


----------



## lionc

I bought a S2417DG based on the experiences and postings in this thread and received it today. Thank you for sharing all your advice. 165 hz + Gsync is really a relevation in fast games.

The only flaw I've noticed is backlight bleeding across the whole bottom edge of the screen.

It's not very noticeable in games but quite noticeable when the screen is black (loading screens) or in Windows because the whole dark grey task bar looks more like a gradient than a solid color.
This is clearly visible to me at 32 brightness, although higher brightness makes it more obvious.

Here's a picture somebody made... *not mine but it looks very similar*.



Is this normal for this monitor or worth replacing?


----------



## DocBrowntown

Hey guys,

enjoying my S2417 so far. Currently finally playing Witcher 3, got me a new GTX 1080 last week.

So, in the hype, I changed my wallpaper to this one:



*Direct Link:* http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/images/wallpapers/witcher-3/NV_TWIMTBP_The_Witcher3_wallpapers_Geralt_2560x1440.jpg (click this if you want to see it, not the small preview above)
From here:
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/download-exclusive-the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-wallpapers

I see extreme banding inside the Nvidia logo.
I have Brightness between 15 and 40, depends on daytime and sun. Contrast at 75.

When I set Contrast to around 70-75 in NCP (which is insane and not really usable), the banding disappears - as in: everything is just black then.









When I load the same image on my phone (N6P) with an IPS panel, I see no banding at all.

The banding kind of sucks. While ingame it is not that noticable, over time you notice it more and more. Especially in dark caves, while swimming or in darker cutscenes, when you have time to take a closer look.

There is no real way to fix this afaik, and if you consider buying this monitor, keep that in mind. Besides the banding, it is an excellent piece of hardware.
But that could be a dealbreaker. I now have to keep it since its more than 2 weeks old.
Especially sad, because the price dropped about 120€ here in germany from 490 to 370. FeelsBadMan.

Despite of that, while playing .. I have an absolute blast with this thing. Quake C, Witcher, Wildlands, BF4.. it's so responsive and crisp.
But getting around 50-70fps in those demanding titles on Ultra, even with an GTX 1080, I should have considered a better panel with less hz, maybe.

Just to let you know.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lionc*
> 
> I bought a S2417DG based on the experiences and postings in this thread and received it today. Thank you for sharing all your advice. 165 hz + Gsync is really a relevation in fast games.
> 
> The only flaw I've noticed is backlight bleeding across the whole bottom edge of the screen.
> 
> It's not very noticeable in games but quite noticeable when the screen is black (loading screens) or in Windows because the whole dark grey task bar looks more like a gradient than a solid color.
> This is clearly visible to me at 32 brightness, although higher brightness makes it more obvious.
> 
> Here's a picture somebody made... *not mine but it looks very similar*.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal for this monitor or worth replacing?


It's probably normal but not to that extent. Here's mine taken with an overexposed cell phone camera and you can hardly see any bleeding. Looking at it with my eyes and not a cell phone camera it's pretty much invisible. Zero noticeable bleed.

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2949573/


----------



## nebuthomasp

Ok i tried this image and banding was *not* as extreme like this picture below.

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png

here banding is at its worst.

can u post some screen shots?


----------



## Scotty99

So i am thinking about buying this monitor again (first one had terrible uniformity, no best buy near me had any in stock) and was wondering if i limit FPS to ~60 in a game will that force the video card to run cooler or will the card still behave as if its displaying fps above what i set in the limiter?

Love 144hz+ in some games, others i would prefer to keep it around 60 so video card stays cool and uses less electricity (mmo's mainly). Is just using in game frame limiters the best solution to what im looking for?

Thanks.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nebuthomasp*
> 
> Ok i tried this image and banding was *not* as extreme like this picture below.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png
> 
> here banding is at its worst.
> 
> can u post some screen shots?


Here is the thing though, if I open that picture in GIMP and use the color picker tool on the various obviously visible gradient strips, the color info on one strip is the same throughout the strip, and then changes on the next one where it is again consistent throughout etc .. That tells me that that is the way the source image itself is. Reason we are seeing them more apparent on our Dell is very likely the crappy Gamma.

I did use ColorMunki Display and DisplayCal to calibrate, so I don't think it is the calibration. At least I do not know of someone with properly calibrated Dell that does not see any banding. But the terrible Gamma seems impossible to fix..

Either way, those gradient strips do appear in the source image (at least in this one)

I am not sure about the banding during moving images (in games, videos etc... ) and if again that is just the source illuminated by the crappy gamma, or if that is actually banding ?


----------



## Requiemourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nebuthomasp*
> 
> Ok i tried this image and banding was *not* as extreme like this picture below.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png
> 
> here banding is at its worst.


People need to stop posting compressed images or videos and complain about banding.









All of these images (and the video someone posted earlier featuring sunrise) have inherent banding in them. If I open them on a Eizo IPS monitor with gamma destroyed via OSD, I can see the banding as well. If you lack a good screen with adjustable gamma to view the images on (i.e. a phone will not do, as it's likely to have a fixed gamma that is much higher than the Dell's), you can check for yourself by using an online colour picker.
*The bottom line is, if you haven't messed with gamma in the NVIDIA Control Panel or applied an ICC profile (results may vary), the panel will not suffer from banding.* The reason you see bands in these images is because of, as goldex above me already mentioned, the abnormal gamma curve of these panels. Normally shades like that should be barely discernible.

As far as I'm concerned, the only tests that you would ever want to do are contained on these two sites, as these are specifically designed to be as objective as possible:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php (this link will take you directly to a foolproof banding test)

www.blurbusters.com


----------



## chibi

Is it me, or does the images from Lagom do not full screen? It's just a box in the center of my screen.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So i am thinking about buying this monitor again (first one had terrible uniformity, no best buy near me had any in stock) and was wondering if i limit FPS to ~60 in a game will that force the video card to run cooler or will the card still behave as if its displaying fps above what i set in the limiter?
> 
> Love 144hz+ in some games, others i would prefer to keep it around 60 so video card stays cool and uses less electricity (mmo's mainly). Is just using in game frame limiters the best solution to what im looking for?
> 
> Thanks.


You can use MSI Afterburner for limiting your FPS as well.


----------



## Requiemourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Is it me, or does the images from Lagom do not full screen? It's just a box in the center of my screen.


Not sure I understand. In that image 3 pixels correspond to one shade of grey. There's only 256 shades of grey (including black and white) in 24-bit RGB and your screen is most likely way wider than 768 (256 x 3) pixels. Making each shade take up more than 3 pixels might make it seem like your screen has banding. Why would you want it to be full screen anyway?


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Requiemourn*
> 
> Not sure I understand. In that image 3 pixels correspond to one shade of grey. There's only 256 shades of grey (including black and white) in 24-bit RGB and your screen is most likely way wider than 768 (256 x 3) pixels. Making each shade take up more than 3 pixels might make it seem like your screen has banding. Why would you want it to be full screen anyway?


Thanks for the explanation. I did not understand how to compare the images at first since it was just a small portion of my screen. I thought I was supposed to maximize the image to cover the entire screen to check for the uniformity etc. But it makes sense now that you explained the pixel arrangement.


----------



## Requiemourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I did not understand how to compare the images at first since it was just a small portion of my screen. I thought I was supposed to maximize the image to cover the entire screen to check for the uniformity etc. But it makes sense now that you explained the pixel arrangement.


You're welcome! If you'd like to check uniformity then it gets a bit trickier, as it isn't simply a matter of the way the monitor handles images - just like backlight bleed, poor uniformity is a result of a bad manufacturing process. You can only test uniformity using external means, ideally by using a colorimeter. A cheaper solution is to simply take a photograph of your monitor displaying a uniform colour in a dark room, open it in photo editing software, sample colour values in various spots and compare them to a reference value (usually in the middle of the screen) - or just use your eyes. But if you don't really see it in day-to-day use and you're not working with graphics, I really wouldn't bother going to these lengths.


----------



## chibi

I agree! The most I'd do is check for stuck/dead pixels and apply an ICC profile. Doing more than that is just looking for trouble imo. Read too many horror stories of Q&A issues, lol!


----------



## justnvc

Anyone ordered from Dell Europe recently? What's the latest revision people have got? Thanks.


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justnvc*
> 
> Anyone ordered from Dell Europe recently? What's the latest revision people have got? Thanks.


I ordered my screen from a local dutch retailer a few weeks ago. The monitor was pretty much sold out everywhere and it took 2/3 weeks for delivery so I assume it came straight from the factory. Unfortunately I received an A00 revision and the monitor is really disappointing.

I don't know what kind of factory calibration they performed on this monitor but the person responsible for it must have clearly had ***** in his eyes. This is by far the worst monitor out of the box I have ever had. The screen was way too bright by default and colors were way too washed out.

I was able to get the colors right by decreasing the brightness (no gamma control in OSD unfortunately) and tweaking some Nvidia settings but whites/greys are still too bright for my liking. However if only that was the issue, I could live with it but it is not...

I am suffering from the dreaded color banding issue (probably due to lower brightness in OSD and gamma in Nvidia panel). I paid 400$ for this monitor and somehow it it worse than my previous 200$ Dell monitor (IPS, 1080p, 60hz). I will most likely be returning it because this should not have passed quality control to begin with...

Problem is, there is no competition whatsoever next to the Dell in that price range, literally nothing as far as I can tell. Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## Requiemourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> Problem is, there is no competition whatsoever next to the Dell in that price range, literally nothing. Anyone got any recommendations?


I bought the Acer Predator XB241YU after having tried the Dell and am pretty happy with it (despite horrible clouding and some backlight bleed). There's also the AOC AG241QG (or AG241QX if you're not bothered about the extra 21hz and G-Sync). Both have the same panel and gamma control in OSD, but you'll have to put up with a rather aggressive anti-glare coating. The AOC is heavily discounted right now on Amazon UK.


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Requiemourn*
> 
> I bought the Acer Predator XB241YU after having tried the Dell and am pretty happy with it (despite horrible clouding and some backlight bleed). There's also the AOC AG241QG (or AG241QX if you're not bothered about the extra 21hz and G-Sync). Both have the same panel and gamma control in OSD, but you'll have to put up with a rather aggressive anti-glare coating. The AOC is heavily discounted right now on Amazon UK.


I was also looking at the AG241QG since it has exactly the same specs as the S2417DG. Unfortunately it is €100 more expensive then the Dell so I'm not fully convinced yet, might have to dig into some reviews later on.

My previous monitor was also an IPS panel so I'm slightly afraid that the problems I'm having with the Dell might be inherent (to a smaller extent) to all modern day TN panels. I'd much rather go for an IPS panel but those are so expensive and most also suffer from clouding or backlight bleeding.

Has anyone had any luck with returning their Dell and getting a later revision?


----------



## cdcd

The AOC AG241QX I have barely suffers from any color banding. Don't know about the QG, but I expect similar behaviour.


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> The AOC AG241QX I have barely suffers from any color banding. Don't know about the QG, but I expect similar behaviour.


Keyword barely.









Any other problems or happy in general with the AG241?


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> Keyword barely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other problems or happy in general with the AG241?


Coating could be less aggressive and I can't seem to get display scaling to work (despite having no similar issues with another AG241QX I had earlier). Obviously the general TN panel technology limitations apply here as well (vertical gamma shift, weak black). I also have some slight BLB at the bottom center and left side. Aside from that the monitor is fine.


----------



## paulkemp

Got my 2nd s2417dg today, and I have to say. Backlight bleed was not a percieved problem when I had one monitor, but now that I have two side by side, the new one is much better.


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Got my 2nd s2417dg today, and I have to say. Backlight bleed was not a percieved problem when I had one monitor, but now that I have two side by side, the new one is much better.


What about the overall gamma and washed out colors of the screen? Do you notice any color banding on either of the monitors?


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> What about the overall gamma and washed out colors of the screen? Do you notice any color banding on either of the monitors?


This is too subjective to give you any feedback. I am not able to measure anything. Just observe. And to my oberservations, I am not able to see anything like this.

I've googled banding, and are not really able to see it. I remember seeing this when my first monitor was new, but I may 1) gotten used to it, or 2) fixed it with settings.

In regards to colors, I like this monitor. I had it side by side with a DEll U2515h IPS earlier, and it did not stand out as "washed out" or anything like that. I know that high hz monitors have a lower color accuracy than other monitors, but I love the way the s2417 looks.


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> This is too subjective to give you any feedback. I am not able to measure anything. Just observe. And to my oberservations, I am not able to see anything like this.
> 
> I've googled banding, and are not really able to see it. I remember seeing this when my first monitor was new, but I may 1) gotten used to it, or 2) fixed it with settings.
> 
> In regards to colors, I like this monitor. I had it side by side with a DEll U2515h IPS earlier, and it did not stand out as "washed out" or anything like that. I know that high hz monitors have a lower color accuracy than other monitors, but I love the way the s2417 looks.


Just out of curiousity but what revisions are your panels? Check the back, it should say something like Axx (xx being the revision number).

My horrible panel is one of the first revisions A00, I wonder if the later revisions are better.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> Just out of curiousity but what revisions are your panels? Check the back, it should say something like Axx (xx being the revision number).
> 
> My horrible panel is one of the first revisions A00, I wonder if the later revisions are better.


Both mine are A00. Even though there is more backlight bleed on my first one, they are one and the same.


----------



## paulkemp

Is someone using the deep sleep power function? Id rather not turn them off every night (i do this now), but that tends to wiggle the monitors out of their perfect placement on my desk. So id prefer to just leave them and let them fall asleep. What do you do?


----------



## cdcd

Since the AG241QX I have right here suffers from massive clouding in the center (similar to this, albeit less pronounced: http://www.overclock.net/t/1602323/aoc-ag271qg-thread-1440p-144hz-gsync-ips/190#post_25793094), I'm looking to get a S2417DG despite the color banding issues. Can anybody who owns a S2417DG here tell me whether their unit suffers from clouding similar to the one in the picture (see also here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1602323/aoc-ag271qg-thread-1440p-144hz-gsync-ips/180#post_25763480)?


----------



## DocBrowntown

Since others might be interested in clouding pictures too, I refer to my photos taken with a proper DSLR.
I posted them in the 27" thread to help a guy, but maybe they should be linked here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4140#post_25997765


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocBrowntown*
> 
> Since others might be interested in clouding pictures too, I refer to my photos taken with a proper DSLR.
> I posted them in the 27" thread to help a guy, but maybe they should be linked here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577511/dell-s2716dg-1440-144-hz-g-sync-owners-thread/4140#post_25997765


YES! THIS! Good work! More of these quality pics instead of all the phone pics.


----------



## gene-z

My first one had bad clouding, but the replacement was perfect. Just order from Dell direct and they will pick it up and exchange it for free if you find any issues with it. Dell prices matches, has 8% cashback right now through eBates, and has EPP discount you can stack.


----------



## Doubletap1911

I have 3 of these running in NV Surround on a single GTX 1080Ti

The issue I have is that they occasionally seem to flicker in and out - the Right screen in particular will go black for maybe a quarter second once in a while.

A few times, the left screen has gone into a mode where it would black out then come back about every second - I had to power down my system to make it stop.

To be fair, this could be an issue with the Nvidia card (or drivers?) or the DP cables but it seems to happen more when I switch the center and right monitor from HDMI (work PC) and back to DP (personal PC).

I've had NV Surround for over 5 years (since the GTX480) on 2 other types of monitors and used the 480, 680 and 780 cards and never had anything like this - always stable.

Does anyone else have an issue with these monitors seemingly losing their signal/sync once in a while? Maybe I should start with the Right screen and replace the cable - anyone have any other ideas?

Other than this, I love these screens and I'm impressed by how well they run on a single card.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> ...
> Does anyone else have an issue with these monitors seemingly losing their signal/sync once in a while? Maybe I should start with the Right screen and replace the cable - anyone have any other ideas?
> Other than this, I love these screens and I'm impressed by how well they run on a single card.


Man, you are pushing a lot of pixels in that setup. Can you actually run games in high framerates and that instane resolution?







That is mighty impressive. I currently have two, but with two I only game on one of the two. I did however, get a 2nd one, so I can get a 3rd down the line.

Anywho, I feel like I see some frickering on one of the monitors. Its just like for a fraction of a second. Its so fast, that I dont know wheter it is something that I am imaging or if its happening for real. This blinking or flickering may seem to come on one of the screens, an on the top left corner. I dont know. Its super hard to even see, and impossible to pin down.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Man, you are pushing a lot of pixels in that setup. Can you actually run games in high framerates and that instane resolution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is mighty impressive. I currently have two, but with two I only game on one of the two. I did however, get a 2nd one, so I can get a 3rd down the line.
> 
> Anywho, I feel like I see some frickering on one of the monitors. Its just like for a fraction of a second. Its so fast, that I dont know wheter it is something that I am imaging or if its happening for real. This blinking or flickering may seem to come on one of the screens, an on the top left corner. I dont know. Its super hard to even see, and impossible to pin down.


Guild Wars 2 is CPU limited so it's easy to run
Rocket League runs at super high fps - probably 140+
BF1 is using mostly high settings and I get 75-100fps
GR Wildlands is mostly high settings and I would estimate I get around 60fps

You can always drop down to a single screen if you need to - but so far, I'm very happy with the performance. I went with an mATX board so I could go SLI but now I wish I had gone ITX.


----------



## Scotty99

So i just reordered this monitor from dell for 399, plus it comes with a 100 dollar dell gift card that ill be using on a TV (effectively making it 299). Anyways, just wondering what program you guys use to limit FPS in the games that dont have a built in limiter? SWTOR is the one game off the top of my head i know i dont need a hundred billion fps, and it does not have a limiter. MSI afterburner still the go to?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So i just reordered this monitor from dell for 399, plus it comes with a 100 dollar dell gift card that ill be using on a TV (effectively making it 299). Anyways, just wondering what program you guys use to limit FPS in the games that dont have a built in limiter? SWTOR is the one game off the top of my head i know i dont need a hundred billion fps, and it does not have a limiter. MSI afterburner still the go to?


It's what I've been using for years.


----------



## gene-z

https://slickdeals.net/f/10180520-24-dell-gaming-s2417dg-2560x1440-led-g-sync-monitor-100-dell-egc-350-after-50-slickdeals-rebate-free-shipping

$350 after slickdeals rebates + $100 dell gift card + 8% cashback through topcashback.com

$322 total after all cashback rebates, and you should be able to dump the gift card on ebay for $60-$80, which could bring this down to around $240-$260.

Deal ends today I believe. Probably the best deal you're ever going find for a 2k g-sync display.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats the deal i got^. I forgot about the slick deals rebate, printing that out now : )


----------



## Scotty99

So monitor came in today, awesome uniformity and only a tiny little bit of backlight bleed on bottom edge (only visible on pure black screen). She is a keeper









It was pretty painful using a 60hz 5ms tn in the meantime, glad to be back lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Ok so i may be eating my words, i think i am getting backlight flickering. Are there any tests to confirm this? I have it out of the box 144hz with gsync enabled havent touched anything else, i noticed what i perceive as flickering on character load screen in WoW and as well as when i loaded up timespy benchmark.

Man my luck is just awful.


----------



## gFury

I've spent the better part of two weeks reading through this thread and finally decided to try one. Arrived late last week and at first, I only lasted about 30 minutes with it. Definitely a mix of emotions. After seeing just how washed out the black levels were even after adjusting some of the settings and trying a few profiles, I packed it back up and was ready to return it. But of course, I decided to try it again with a few more different profiles and settings and I have to say I'm quite surprised. I'm only running a GTX 1060 SSC so I definitely can't take advantage of its full potential but the difference between the Dell and my previous Acer GN246HL is quite amazing. There's such a smoothness to everything with the Dell.

From what I can tell, I've barely got any backlight bleeding (just a bit of it at the bottom right). I did notice a few dust/dirt like marks on the monitor (only notice on black background with light hitting the monitor) - I can't seem to remove that so as I was contacting dell, they were quick to ship another one out (Shipped yesterday, should arrive tomorrow or Monday). I'll have them side by side and compare them both and I'll also try to remove those dirt/dust like marks but they weren't coming off the other day.

I'm just curious if anyone's been able to get the wash-out like look of black images/videos to a very low level ? I thought I had this cleared yesterday with a specific profile but upon trying other settings, I can't get it back to that. Also, whenever I run a full screen video or game, I get this little "G-SYNC" logo on the left/middle part of the screen that just stays there and I can't seem to figure out how to remove it. I'm assuming it's just a quick switch of a button/option but I just can't seem to find it.

Thanks!


----------



## Requiemourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok so i may be eating my words, i think i am getting backlight flickering. Are there any tests to confirm this? I have it out of the box 144hz with gsync enabled havent touched anything else, i noticed what i perceive as flickering on character load screen in WoW and as well as when i loaded up timespy benchmark.
> 
> Man my luck is just awful.


If it's just the loading screens that you're experiencing this on then it's most likely nothing to worry about and is G-Sync related. Try turning G-Sync off and see if the flicker goes away. Here's a brief explanation of the problem:

http://techreport.com/news/27449/g-sync-monitors-flicker-in-some-games-and-here-why


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Requiemourn*
> 
> If it's just the loading screens that you're experiencing this on then it's most likely nothing to worry about and is G-Sync related. Try turning G-Sync off and see if the flicker goes away. Here's a brief explanation of the problem:
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/27449/g-sync-monitors-flicker-in-some-games-and-here-why


Ya its just load screen, and in timespy i noticed it too. You are probably right i shouldnt worry, dont notice it in games at all.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gFury*
> 
> I've spent the better part of two weeks reading through this thread and finally decided to try one. Arrived late last week and at first, I only lasted about 30 minutes with it. Definitely a mix of emotions. After seeing just how washed out the black levels were even after adjusting some of the settings and trying a few profiles, I packed it back up and was ready to return it. But of course, I decided to try it again with a few more different profiles and settings and I have to say I'm quite surprised. I'm only running a GTX 1060 SSC so I definitely can't take advantage of its full potential but the difference between the Dell and my previous Acer GN246HL is quite amazing. There's such a smoothness to everything with the Dell.
> 
> From what I can tell, I've barely got any backlight bleeding (just a bit of it at the bottom right). I did notice a few dust/dirt like marks on the monitor (only notice on black background with light hitting the monitor) - I can't seem to remove that so as I was contacting dell, they were quick to ship another one out (Shipped yesterday, should arrive tomorrow or Monday). I'll have them side by side and compare them both and I'll also try to remove those dirt/dust like marks but they weren't coming off the other day.
> 
> I'm just curious if anyone's been able to get the wash-out like look of black images/videos to a very low level ? I thought I had this cleared yesterday with a specific profile but upon trying other settings, I can't get it back to that. Also, whenever I run a full screen video or game, I get this little "G-SYNC" logo on the left/middle part of the screen that just stays there and I can't seem to figure out how to remove it. I'm assuming it's just a quick switch of a button/option but I just can't seem to find it.
> 
> Thanks!


This monitor's black levels aren't fixable. Calibration turns up a 700:1 contrast ratio for me(and many others as well). The monitor simply has a poor black depth.


----------



## gFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> This monitor's black levels aren't fixable. Calibration turns up a 700:1 contrast ratio for me(and many others as well). The monitor simply has a poor black depth.


Small price to pay for what it has to offer. It is manageable though but thanks for the quick response on that subject.


----------



## Scotty99

You guys running at 165hz? My GPU went from 32c to 39c at idle lol. I guess who cares right, worth.


----------



## cdcd

The last couple of days I've been fiddling around with this one. I've found out that the monitor itself doesn't have color banding. If I turn the gamma way up I can clearly see the banding in some of the notorious images that are around (Dawn Engine wallpaper) on every other device I have. It's just the low gamma and low contrast on the Dell that make it all the more apparant compared to other monitors (such as the AG241QX that features the same panel). I don't think there is a real fix for this, since messing with the gamma actually does introduce significant banding which wouldn't be there otherwise. It's quite a shame, since besides that the monitor is great.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gFury*
> 
> Small price to pay for what it has to offer. It is manageable though but thanks for the quick response on that subject.


Definitely. Anyone who is looking for the best image quality isnt going to be having their eyes on a 24 inch TN in the first place anyways. I still consider this to be the best display for competitive gaming.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys running at 165hz? My GPU went from 32c to 39c at idle lol. I guess who cares right, worth.


Heh, mine went from about 50c idle on my old 1080p 144hz to 72c idle on this monitor @ 1440p 165hz. Just bought it today as well.

I'm gonna replace this card in the next few weeks so I'm not gonna worry about it.


----------



## Scotty99

Whats the deal with fast sync? Its limiting my FPS to 163-164 in overwatch, which im totally fine with but from what i understand that isnt what its supposed to do.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whats the deal with fast sync? Its limiting my FPS to 163-164 in overwatch, which im totally fine with but from what i understand that isnt what its supposed to do.


You have a fps limit set through game menu from the sound of it. Fastsync does not limit your framerate.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> You have a fps limit set through game menu from the sound of it. Fastsync does not limit your framerate.


Nope frame limiter is set to 300, this is stopping my FPS at 163-164, vsync is off in game. Global vsync set to "fast" in panel, and im running in borderless windowed. (with of course gsync checked for windowed modes)

Im cool with this, but it just does not make any sense lol.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nope frame limiter is set to 300, this is stopping my FPS at 163-164, vsync is off in game. Global vsync set to "fast" in panel, and im running in borderless windowed. (with of course gsync checked for windowed modes)
> 
> Im cool with this, but it just does not make any sense lol.


Check in the per-game Program settings tab for X game, as that can override global settings. You want a very high FPS to make fastsync worth it. I don't use it unless I can maintain an FPS above 200 fps+ when using 165hz. Also, fullscreen has less input lag and more fps than windowed mode.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nope frame limiter is set to 300, this is stopping my FPS at 163-164, vsync is off in game. Global vsync set to "fast" in panel, and im running in borderless windowed. (with of course gsync checked for windowed modes)
> 
> Im cool with this, but it just does not make any sense lol.


Look in Nvidia control panel to fix this if you want to go over 165. The issue is either in NCP or somewhere in the advanced panel in OW. I remember I had the same issue, but it got fixed after some tweaking and reboots.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

I just got this a couple days ago. Paired with a GTX 1070. I'm using DP 1440p and the high resolution looks great for the most part but using some programs in Windows, the font is a bit small and find I need to zoom - like in Microsoft Office apps.

Question: Has anyone run this monitor at 1080p using HDMI for desktop application use? Does it look fuzzy (or more fuzzy than using a native 1080p monitor)? I have this off-the-wall idea of connecting both inputs to my graphics card and then switching the input on the monitor depending if I want the larger 1080p look or doing gaming. Should windows autodetect the input switch and think I just turned on another of the same monitor? If no one has quick answer I will try myself but I don't have an easily accessible long enough HDMI cable at the moment.

I thought doing it this way might be better/easier than always having to change the desktop resolution on the one DP output.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nope frame limiter is set to 300, this is stopping my FPS at 163-164, vsync is off in game. Global vsync set to "fast" in panel, and im running in borderless windowed. (with of course gsync checked for windowed modes)
> 
> Im cool with this, but it just does not make any sense lol.


DWM forces Vsync in borderless windowed mode, that's why you're limited to your set refresh rate.


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> The last couple of days I've been fiddling around with this one. I've found out that the monitor itself doesn't have color banding. If I turn the gamma way up I can clearly see the banding in some of the notorious images that are around (Dawn Engine wallpaper) on every other device I have. It's just the low gamma and low contrast on the Dell that make it all the more apparant compared to other monitors (such as the AG241QX that features the same panel). I don't think there is a real fix for this, since messing with the gamma actually does introduce significant banding which wouldn't be there otherwise. It's quite a shame, since besides that the monitor is great.


I wouldn't call a monitor great which is crippled by its issues. By default the colors are washed out and the brightness of the screen is set way too high. If you then fiddle around with it for a while, apply a decent color profile and lower the contrast, you are slapped in the face with serious color banding.

I returned mine as it was simply not worth 500$ for all the trouble. Currently using my old Dell U2312HM FHD 60hz screen again, which looks ten times better. Granted it is an IPS panel but I had hoped that TN panels weren't too far behind anymore.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> I wouldn't call a monitor great which is crippled by its issues. By default the colors are washed out and the brightness of the screen is set way too high. If you then fiddle around with it for a while, apply a decent color profile and lower the contrast, you are slapped in the face with serious color banding.
> 
> I returned mine as it was simply not worth 500$ for all the trouble. Currently using my old Dell U2312HM FHD 60hz screen again, which looks ten times better. Granted it is an IPS panel but I had hoped that TN panels weren't too far behind anymore.


Can't say I disagree, but the color banding is already apparent without any ICC profile or the like applied, since any banding in the source material is exposed due to the low gamma. The AG241QX I have sitting right next to the Dell right now has higher gamma which hides the banding (for the most part). If Dell would only raise the gamma by 0.2 the banding would be non-apparent. The panel would be absolutely capable of it (see the AG241QX), but for whatever reason Dell decided to set the monitor to a lower gamma.

It is true however that messing with the gamma (via NVCP for instance) does introduce banding which is related to the monitor (while making the banding that is present in the source material disappear).


----------



## IntergalacticSp

I set the monitor brightness to 23% and contrast 68%, left picture mode at standard and set NVCP gamma to 0.8 and used the factory provided ICC profile (I think it came on the drivers CD, I'm not sure but it just appeared in my profiles list). It looks fine to me with gamma looking to be 2.2 using lagom and other gamma test sites. I'm no expert at spotting issues though. How can I reproduce obvious banding if there is any? The lagom banding test?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> DWM forces Vsync in borderless windowed mode, that's why you're limited to your set refresh rate.


Whats DWM lol? I figured borderless windowed was why, again im cool with this behavior everything looks amazing.

Also i have only set custom color and everything at 100, with contrast at 60 and brightness at 50, looks great to my eyes. I think overall this is the best gaming monitor out there right now, only real downside is the lower than expected contrast for a TN, but i mean this isnt VA and i wasnt expecting crazy black levels.


----------



## Requiemourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whats the deal with fast sync? Its limiting my FPS to 163-164 in overwatch, which im totally fine with but from what i understand that isnt what its supposed to do.


Fast sync is limiting my Overwatch framerate as well, which shouldn't be happening. I haven't been able to figure out why it's happening.

If you're serious about competitive gaming you want fast sync off anyway, as it does introduce some input lag (albeit much lower than v-sync).


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> I set the monitor brightness to 23% and contrast 68%, left picture mode at standard and set NVCP gamma to 0.8 and used the factory provided ICC profile (I think it came on the drivers CD, I'm not sure but it just appeared in my profiles list). It looks fine to me with gamma looking to be 2.2 using lagom and other gamma test sites. I'm no expert at spotting issues though. How can I reproduce obvious banding if there is any? The lagom banding test?


Check these:
http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8d/8d7dc2b8_DeusEx_MankindDividedv1.16build761.017_04_201716_37_20.png
http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/items/303700/bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg

Should be quite apparent in a darker room.
Lagom banding test looks fine at factory defaults. If I lower the gamma in the NVCP banding gets introduced though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whats DWM lol? I figured borderless windowed was why, again im cool with this behavior everything looks amazing.
> 
> Also i have only set custom color and everything at 100, with contrast at 60 and brightness at 50, looks great to my eyes. I think overall this is the best gaming monitor out there right now, only real downside is the lower than expected contrast for a TN, but i mean this isnt VA and i wasnt expecting crazy black levels.


Desktop Window Manager

If you care about low input lag I'd deactivate Aero at least since DWM forces Vsync which equals plenty of input lag.


----------



## Scotty99

Aero? Im on windows 10.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Requiemourn*
> 
> Fast sync is limiting my Overwatch framerate as well, which shouldn't be happening. I haven't been able to figure out why it's happening.
> 
> If you're serious about competitive gaming you want fast sync off anyway, as it does introduce some input lag (albeit much lower than v-sync).


Well what happens i have vsync off everywhere? What mode does the monitor go into when my FPS is past 165?


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Aero? Im on windows 10.


Dunno what it's called there. Can you even deactivate it? No idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well what happens i have vsync off everywhere? What mode does the monitor go into when my FPS is past 165?


If it's off everywhere and you're in fullscreen exclusive there will be no sync going on. At FPS past 165 tearing wouldn't be noticeable anyway though.


----------



## Scotty99

Well i play all my games in borderless windowed for the convenience, guess im cool with fast sync.


----------



## Scotty99

So looking more into fast sync i found this video:





Mine does not have the option for adaptive, just on/off application controlled or fast. Does apaptive option go away if you are using a gsync display?


----------



## Mrip541

I just picked up an S2417DG. Compared to my 24" IPS 4k (unfair comparison, I know), I would definitely describe the colors as "washed out." The gsync and increased refresh rate is really great, but I'm not sure I can deal with the colors. Looking at this monitor makes me feel a bit like my eyesight is failing.

EDIT - I may have spoke too soon. For some reason my full screen games are switching to default color settings. If I run a game in windowed or windowed full screen, the colors match my settings. What's the deal?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I just picked up an S2417DG. Compared to my 24" IPS 4k (unfair comparison, I know), I would definitely describe the colors as "washed out." The gsync and increased refresh rate is really great, but I'm not sure I can deal with the colors. Looking at this monitor makes me feel a bit like my eyesight is failing.
> 
> EDIT - I may have spoke too soon. For some reason my full screen games are switching to default color settings. If I run a game in windowed or windowed full screen, the colors match my settings. What's the deal?


Using an ICC profile? Fullscreen games will remove it. Youll have to use something like color sustainer to keep it there.


----------



## cdcd

So I've been fiddling around with ICC profiles and the one I'm using right now has actually been able to raise the gamma to a point where the banding is barely visible (don't ask me where I got it from though). I still need to do more testing but if I'm able to keep the profile working across all titles then I might keep the Dell after all.


----------



## nebuthomasp

PLZ SHARE UR ICC PROFILE


----------



## cdcd

Here's a couple of them:
https://www.file-upload.net/download-12532930/DellS2417DGi1Profile.icm.html
https://www.file-upload.net/download-12532931/DellS2417DG.icm.html
https://www.file-upload.net/download-12532932/S2417DG12016-12-2400-432.2SXYZLUTMTX.icm.html

I'm using the last one at the moment.


----------



## gFury

Does anyone know how to remove the "G-SYNC" logo from the screen when running on full-service or borderless programs/games?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Here's a couple of them:
> https://www.file-upload.net/download-12532930/DellS2417DGi1Profile.icm.html
> https://www.file-upload.net/download-12532931/DellS2417DG.icm.html
> https://www.file-upload.net/download-12532932/S2417DG12016-12-2400-432.2SXYZLUTMTX.icm.html
> 
> I'm using the last one at the moment.


I'm also using the same one you are and it's made a world of a difference. I'm still torn though. I have a replacement on the way due to some dirt/dust like markings on the lower right of the screen that I can't remove. However, I am thinking of getting back into web design and I may want to grab a more color accurate monitor. There are two Dell Ultrasharps on sale right now. The U2417H Infinity Edge is on sale for $349.99 CND (with an extra 10% off of that) and the Dell U2515H is $449.99 CND with an additional 10% off as well. If I'd be able to keep this monitor for gaming and grab one of the Dell ultrasharp for web design, that'd be a great combo to have. I've got about 2 more days to decide though.

But I'll admit that using this specific ICC profile appears to have colors at a respectable level (for me at least). I've got Brightness/Contrast set to 79/70 (I lower depending on time of day and task at hand), RGB set to either 95/100/95 or 100/100/100. I've changed the gamma to 0.71 (I'm bouncing in the range of 0.65 to 0.80) in the Nvidia control panel and left digital vibrance at 50.

Would it not be possible for Dell to release a firmware update for the S2417DG to give people the ability to change gamma directly from OSD ?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Heh, mine went from about 50c idle on my old 1080p 144hz to 72c idle on this monitor @ 1440p 165hz. Just bought it today as well.
> 
> I'm gonna replace this card in the next few weeks so I'm not gonna worry about it.


72c idle? Reference model amd card?


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Using an ICC profile? Fullscreen games will remove it. Youll have to use something like color sustainer to keep it there.


Thanks for the tip but I think the problem was Win10 game bar. Apparently since the creators update you need to disable it or playing a game will reset your color profile.


----------



## nebuthomasp

looks good the last one. better than mistas .can u share ur OSC /NVCP settings too. Banding has also been reduced.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gFury*
> 
> Would it not be possible for Dell to release a firmware update for the S2417DG to give people the ability to change gamma directly from OSD ?


It certainly would be, but I doubt it'll happen. It's a shame really since the panel itself would be perfectly capable of displaying a banding-free image with respectable color accuracy (as proven by the AOC AG241QX).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nebuthomasp*
> 
> looks good the last one. better than mistas .can u share ur OSC /NVCP settings too. Banding has also been reduced.


OSD is at 75-55 brightness (depending on lighting conditions) and 75 contrast. Colors are default. NVCP settings are at default as well.

I'm gonna do some research where I've gotten this profile from to see which luminance etc. it is calibrated at. Maybe I'm able to get rid of the slight grayscale banding this profile introduces (which is a tolerable trade-off nonetheless).


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> It certainly would be, but I doubt it'll happen. It's a shame really since the panel itself would be perfectly capable of displaying a banding-free image with respectable color accuracy (as proven by the AOC AG241QX).
> OSD is at 75-55 brightness (depending on lighting conditions) and 75 contrast. Colors are default. NVCP settings are at default as well.


75 brightness, how?


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> 75 brightness, how?


It's alright as long as I'm not trying to play Syndicate.
http://www.gamesradar.com/56-eye-melting-screens-most-hilariously-over-the-top-bloom-lighting-in-video-game-history/


----------



## Mrip541

I'm throwing in the towel. I've spent hours trying to get the colors right with no luck. Colors are either washed out, or colors are ok but black levels are distractingly bad. I didn't think the color would really bother me. Who knew?


----------



## cdcd

Have you tried this ICC profile?
https://www.file-upload.net/download-12532932/S2417DG12016-12-2400-432.2SXYZLUTMTX.icm.html


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I'm throwing in the towel. I've spent hours trying to get the colors right with no luck. Colors are either washed out, or colors are ok but black levels are distractingly bad. I didn't think the color would really bother me. Who knew?


I'm not completely happy with black levels either but the colors appear better than my old monitor, I can actually see white now. I never knew my old monitor was so yellow before and trying to tune it beside this one I just can't get it white so I don't think I can return this one and go back to my old one. In games the black seems brighter but I'm not sure if it's the game rendering it that way or because it isn't using my ICC profile anymore or my NVCP gamma setting - switching to borderless windowed didn't make a difference in Mass Effect although it definitely does in Planetside 2 - pretty much everything goes dark.

How do you really know if the colors are accurate anyway?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> I'm not completely happy with black levels either but the colors appear better than my old monitor, I can actually see white now. I never knew my old monitor was so yellow before and trying to tune it beside this one I just can't get it white so I don't think I can return this one and go back to my old one. In games the black seems brighter but I'm not sure if it's the game rendering it that way or because it isn't using my ICC profile anymore or my NVCP gamma setting - switching to borderless windowed didn't make a difference in Mass Effect although it definitely does in Planetside 2 - pretty much everything goes dark.
> 
> How do you really know if the colors are accurate anyway?


You need a colorimeter and CalMAN colorcheck.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya no monitor is perfect, once you understand that the blacks on this one are totally acceptable. I also agree on the whites, this screen coating is great and is the most "white" ive seen a monitor get. I even have a tiny bit of backlight bleed on the bottom right corner and a bit of clouding, but the backlight bleed actually looks kinda cool as it comes off as slightly blue lol (not a flashlighting effect you see on a lot of monitors). This is a lot better than the last one i had, not gonna do the panel lottery, close enough for me.

Also helps that i got this monitor for ~250 bucks.


----------



## chibi

Hi guys,

Do you find your monitor still goes to sleep, even after turning off energy saving mode in the menu? I have my windows power options to not go to sleep/turn anything off.


----------



## Scotty99

Nope, never seen my monitor turn off by itself.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you find your monitor still goes to sleep, even after turning off energy saving mode in the menu? I have my windows power options to not go to sleep/turn anything off.


At what interval does it appear to turn itself off? Maybe check screen saver settings?


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> At what interval does it appear to turn itself off? Maybe check screen saver settings?


Not really sure to be honest, I'm working on some overclocking and let stability tests run overnight while I sleep. When I wake up to find out of the test passed or failed, I noticed my monitor is always asleep.

I have screen savers, power saving settings all turned off within windows and the display osd.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> You need a colorimeter and CalMAN colorcheck.


I should have asked the question differently. Without going through the expense of getting specialized equipment, are there some sort of reference images to look at that would point out obvious deviations - or perhaps something in print form to hold up beside the monitor to compare.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Anyone else find the power button awkward to use? It is too small and difficult to press. Does anyone just leave the monitor on all the time? If so what power saving setting do you use, on or off? I don't like having to press a monitor button to wake it up, it sort of defeats the purpose to me, may as well push the power button to turn it on then.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> At what interval does it appear to turn itself off? Maybe check screen saver settings?


Not really sure to be honest, I'm working on some overclocking and let stability tests run overnight while I sleep. When I wake up to find out of the test passed or failed, I noticed my monitor is always asleep.

I forgot I written a reply but didn't get to sending it. Anyways, turns out the DisplayPort cable packaged with the monitor was bad. It kept dropping the signal and would flicker every now and then. I swapped out the cable with a new one today and problem solved.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Does anyone have an issue with the sound DisplayPort sound device constantly re-enabling it's self and becoming the active audio device?

If the PC crashes or goes to sleep, when it comes back, it's usually/often set to use one of these monitors as the audio device and I have to go in and change it.

I prefer to keep all audio devices I don't use set to "disabled" but these 3 screens won't stand for it and it's extremely annoying.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue with the sound DisplayPort sound device constantly re-enabling it's self and becoming the active audio device?
> 
> If the PC crashes or goes to sleep, when it comes back, it's usually/often set to use one of these monitors as the audio device and I have to go in and change it.
> 
> I prefer to keep all audio devices I don't use set to "disabled" but these 3 screens won't stand for it and it's extremely annoying.


This happens to me but it's due to my Sound Blaster Z not being detected after a system failure or unexpected power loss sometimes.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Here's another question regarding the backlight (I suppose). When I turn the monitor on and there's no signal, or when viewing an all-black screen, I see a uniform brightness (it might have a slight gradient increasing top to bottom). It is quite evident in a dark room, and it is brighter than my old TN monitor. It isn't terrible but it is obvious. Is this normal, and is this backlight bleed or black level issue or what? My brightness is at 23% and contrast 68%.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Anyone go from a 27" 1440p to this monitor and if so do you get used to it?


----------



## chibi

I did, I had the S2716DG previously and wanted to try out the 165Hz. I honestly don't even notice the increase in Hz. The text is definitely smaller on the S24 and will need time to adjust. I'm only a few days in for the new monitor so will update this thread after a week or two.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This happens to me but it's due to my Sound Blaster Z not being detected after a system failure or unexpected power loss sometimes.


That should not un-disable an audio device. Something is happening where Windows thinks they are new devices instead of cataloging them and recognizing them as preexisting devices and knowing their state.

I have recognized, active devices that I've already designated as default, but it doesn't matter, these screens just take over.

I wonder what it would take to remove the DisplayPort audio driver or do something else a bit more permanent.

If I could figure out how to reliably force this phenomena, I would call support.

When these work, they are great, but overall, they have way more quirks and hiccups than my VG248QE monitors - those just worked and always stayed in their lane. I feel like these are one of those devices that is always trying to figure out what it should be doing and then doing the wrong thing.


----------



## Hemanse

Been looking at 2 monitors to replace one of my current monitors, been reading up on this, the S2417DG and the Viewsonic XG2401, im just wondering if the Dell is worth the extra cost, here the S2417DG is 460$ and the XG2401 is 340$. Havent read all 100+ pages, but it seems like this monitor gets overall good reviews, just not sure if its worth the extra cost, im guessing most of the extra cost is down to Gsync.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Been looking at 2 monitors to replace one of my current monitors, been reading up on this, the S2417DG and the Viewsonic XG2401, im just wondering if the Dell is worth the extra cost, here the S2417DG is 460$ and the XG2401 is 340$. Havent read all 100+ pages, but it seems like this monitor gets overall good reviews, just not sure if its worth the extra cost, im guessing most of the extra cost is down to Gsync.


What video card do you have? That will answer your question.

S2417DG = Gsync and Nvidia video cards that support it.

Viewsonic XG 2401 = Freesync and AMD video cards that support it.

If it were which Gsync monitor is better then definitely the S2417DG. Its 1440p and 165hz vs the XG 2401 which is 1080p at 144hz. IMHO, it is worth the extra cost.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> I did, I had the S2716DG previously and wanted to try out the 165Hz. I honestly don't even notice the increase in Hz. The text is definitely smaller on the S24 and will need time to adjust. I'm only a few days in for the new monitor so will update this thread after a week or two.


Do you still have the S2716DG and if so what do you think of it? I've become used to 27" monitors and I'm not sure I can get used to the S2417. I've had it for about a week and still on the fence.. I'm thinking about returning the S2417dg and getting the S2716.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Do you still have the S2716DG and if so what do you think of it? I've become used to 27" monitors and I'm not sure I can get used to the S2417. I've had it for about a week and still on the fence.. I'm thinking about returning the S2417dg and getting the S2716.


I don't have the S27 anymore, mine was the early release with the heavy AG coating so I took the opportunity to sell it. I would take a new A4 revision S2716 over the S2417 based on my experiences so far.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> What video card do you have? That will answer your question.
> 
> S2417DG = Gsync and Nvidia video cards that support it.
> 
> Viewsonic XG 2401 = Freesync and AMD video cards that support it.
> 
> If it were which Gsync monitor is better then definitely the S2417DG. Its 1440p and 165hz vs the XG 2401 which is 1080p at 144hz. IMHO, it is worth the extra cost.


I have a GTX 970 which is from my understanding a little low end when it comes to 1440p, im not really looking much at the gsync and freesync aspect, i just want a good monitor really that doesnt cost a fortune


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> I have a GTX 970 which is from my understanding a little low end when it comes to 1440p, im not really looking much at the gsync and freesync aspect, i just want a good monitor really that doesnt cost a fortune


Actually gsync is really good for that scenario, with a gsync monitor you dont need to worry about capping your FPS at the refresh rate of your monitor at all times, as frames are synced. Anything over 75 FPS i notice the smoothness that high hz panels give, so as long as your 970 is in the 80-165 FPS range you will have a good experience.

If you didnt have gsync you would want to be at max refresh of your monitor at all times, hence you would want a much more powerful GPU or to lower settings.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Been looking at 2 monitors to replace one of my current monitors, been reading up on this, the S2417DG and the Viewsonic XG2401, im just wondering if the Dell is worth the extra cost, here the S2417DG is 460$ and the XG2401 is 340$. Havent read all 100+ pages, but it seems like this monitor gets overall good reviews, just not sure if its worth the extra cost, im guessing most of the extra cost is down to Gsync.


Get the S2417DG, no question.

Superior monitor over the XG2401 in nearly every aspect, I have owned both.

Responsiveness is about the same, but perceived blur is much better with no ghosting/overshoot and 1440p on 24 inches looks really crisp, 1080p is OK, but nothing to write home about. Freesync has its fair share of issues varying from game to game but that's more AMD's fault than anything else. I also ended up with a dead pixel on the xg2401 about a month after the purchase date and two spots of the screen were darker than other parts.

The dell monitor from opening the box, unpacking it, and setting it up, it feels like a much more premium monitor overall when compared to doing the same with the xg2401.

Only thing the xg2401 did better over the s2417dg is the power led and sleep time. The xg2401 had a good placement of the led that was not distracting and could be turned off via osd. S2417DG is the opposite, bright white led that can be distracting and also no option to turn it off. The xg2401 will go to sleep in about 5 seconds whereas the s2417dg does so in 30 seconds.

I honestly see myself not upgrading my monitor for another 7 years or so because of how good it is.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> Here's another question regarding the backlight (I suppose). When I turn the monitor on and there's no signal, or when viewing an all-black screen, I see a uniform brightness (it might have a slight gradient increasing top to bottom). It is quite evident in a dark room, and it is brighter than my old TN monitor. It isn't terrible but it is obvious. Is this normal, and is this backlight bleed or black level issue or what? My brightness is at 23% and contrast 68%.


Looking at pcmonitor.info review I think mine is very close to what he saw here:

I have the same edge bleed in bottom left corner. It is hard to tell from the pic but it looked like the bottom edge across may be a bit brighter than mine. It's also hard to compare overall intensity since it's a photo. But this is generally what I'm talking about. The reviewer didn't seem to think it was a big deal. Is this what everyone else sees on theirs?


----------



## Scotty99

Yep mine looks very similar to that, but mine has like a blue hue to it.....actually looks kind of cool on a full black screen lol, im completely fine with it. Obviously only apparent on a full black screen.


----------



## Scotty99

When i disable gsync for a certain game why is it turning it off globally? It says in the nvidia control panel that its still set to "gsync" for monitor technology, but once i launched the game i set to use "fixed framerate" the menu on my dell monitor changed from "gsync mode" to "normal mode".

Whats up with that?

Edit: Ya i opened overwatch and im getting a ton of screen tearing, gsync is absolutely turned off. Why in the world is there settings for individual games if it overwrites the global settings?


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yep mine looks very similar to that, but mine has like a blue hue to it.....actually looks kind of cool on a full black screen lol, im completely fine with it. Obviously only apparent on a full black screen.


Yeah you know what, I also barely see a blue/purple hue along the bottom too now that you mention it. In a completely dark room mine is definitely a bit brighter than that picture and the bottom is brighter than the top. I assume this is just par for the course and no reason to return it (?).


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> When i disable gsync for a certain game why is it turning it off globally? It says in the nvidia control panel that its still set to "gsync" for monitor technology, but once i launched the game i set to use "fixed framerate" the menu on my dell monitor changed from "gsync mode" to "normal mode".
> 
> Whats up with that?
> 
> Edit: Ya i opened overwatch and im getting a ton of screen tearing, gsync is absolutely turned off. Why in the world is there settings for individual games if it overwrites the global settings?


Trying to make sure I understand. You are saying you run a game and set fixed framerate (which should turn off g-sync) but then you exit the game and maybe run another and it is also without gsync even though NVCP says it is on? I haven't tried this but I have accidentally somehow run into cases where the NVCP setting is not consistent with the monitor, where NVCP says on and monitor was off. I think I changed Hz or resolution or something. I also find that on Windows boot-up and login, the screen flickered and sometimes it stayed brighter or darker and I realized it was the manual gamma setting, that it wasn't always taking effect even though the checkbox says use nvidia settings, but it wasn't, it is like it reverted to application/windows default gamma.

I'm using MistaSparkul's ICC profile which now means I don't have to override gamma in NVCP so hopefully it'll be more consistent for me.


----------



## Scotty99

As to your backlight bleed, its completely normal and just be glad there isnt clouding, yours is a keeper: )

As for my issue above what i mean is this, i want to play WoW with gsync off (issues that i wont get into here) but keep all my other games using gsync. When i set "program specific" profile for WoW under the 3d settings, it turned gsync off altogether. I have since disabled gsync and re-enabled it and its now on, but there is no way to tell if WoW is using gsync or not, other than in game which i do believe its off, but i dont have confirmation.


----------



## gene-z

I think the newest NVIDIA drivers finally fixed the random and intermittent flicker/refresh for me when using 165hz. I use to get a tiny flicker or type of refresh in the top left hand corner of the screen. I've been using it for a few hours so far and no flicker.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> Looking at pcmonitor.info review I think mine is very close to what he saw here:
> 
> I have the same edge bleed in bottom left corner. It is hard to tell from the pic but it looked like the bottom edge across may be a bit brighter than mine. It's also hard to compare overall intensity since it's a photo. But this is generally what I'm talking about. The reviewer didn't seem to think it was a big deal. Is this what everyone else sees on theirs?


IPS owners would kill for such "BLB"...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> Looking at pcmonitor.info review I think mine is very close to what he saw here:
> 
> I have the same edge bleed in bottom left corner. It is hard to tell from the pic but it looked like the bottom edge across may be a bit brighter than mine. It's also hard to compare overall intensity since it's a photo. But this is generally what I'm talking about. The reviewer didn't seem to think it was a big deal. Is this what everyone else sees on theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> IPS owners would kill for such "BLB"...
Click to expand...

"But muh 99.98% sRGB colors" - IPS users probably


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I think the newest NVIDIA drivers finally fixed the random and intermittent flicker/refresh for me when using 165hz. I use to get a tiny flicker or type of refresh in the top left hand corner of the screen. I've been using it for a few hours so far and no flicker.


Never mind. 165hz still randomly flickers on the top left of the screen randomly ever few hours or so. Anyone else running 165hz having this issue? I think I'm going to try a new cable.


----------



## chibi

Try a new cable, I'm running 165Hz and do not have any flickering during normal use. Only time I see it is during loading screens of games, but I've read that it's normal due to G-Sync. I have my settings with G-Sync On -> V-Sync On -> Riva Tuner FPS locked to 162 as per the BlurBusters G-Sync 101 guide.

Gaming is super smooth and fluid.


----------



## cdcd

Riva Tuner (or rather RTSS) will add a small amount of input lag though. I'd set the FPS limit on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Riva Tuner (or rather RTSS) will add a small amount of input lag though. I'd set the FPS limit on a case-by-case basis.


That's true, but I'm getting old and not as quick as you youngin's so the added input lag does not affect me. The G-Sync really does help with reduced screen tear and adds an overall heightened gaming experience


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Try a new cable, I'm running 165Hz and do not have any flickering during normal use. Only time I see it is during loading screens of games, but I've read that it's normal due to G-Sync. I have my settings with G-Sync On -> V-Sync On -> Riva Tuner FPS locked to 162 as per the BlurBusters G-Sync 101 guide.
> 
> Gaming is super smooth and fluid.


You run 165hz just in-game, or on desktop also? I don't see the weird flickering in games, just on desktop, that's why I thought it was a driver issue at first. Thanks.


----------



## chibi

I assume it's Desktop + Game Mode that my monitor is running at 165Hz. I just enabled it normally without a game only setting so I assume it's 165Hz for both.

Is there a way to validate? I can check for you in a few hours once I'm back home.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> I assume it's Desktop + Game Mode that my monitor is running at 165Hz. I just enabled it normally without a game only setting so I assume it's 165Hz for both.
> 
> Is there a way to validate? I can check for you in a few hours once I'm back home.


If you press the menu button twice, it should say on the left "Resolution: X". Or you can go to nvidia control panel and click "change resolution".


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> If you press the menu button twice, it should say on the left "Resolution: X". Or you can go to nvidia control panel and click "change resolution".


Thanks, I confirmed on desktop it's also 165Hz and no flicker.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Thanks, I confirmed on desktop it's also 165Hz and no flicker.


Thanks. I have a new DP cable coming, so I hope that it fixes it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

On the subject of flickering and display woes, ever since I switched to Intel HD (Sold my RX 480, GTX 1080 arrives wednesday) I would have the display cut out for a brief moment occasionally.

As time went on it kept happening more and more and eventually when locking my pc, the display went off, and was desperately trying to turn back on but couldn't.

Reconnected DisplayPort and signal was lost entirely. I had to do a reboot via power button but ever since then the display hasn't had issues.

I don't think it had anything to do with the 165hz overclock as Intel HD didn't even support it and turning it off did not make a difference.

My cable could be the issue since I did buy an accel branded one from amazon's warehouse, but my RX 480 had no issues at all.


----------



## Scotty99

So i just did a fresh install of windows as i was having some problems with a few programs, low and behold im back into windows and fast sync isnt limiting my FPS in borderless windowed games. Prior fast sync was capping my games at 162 or 163 depending on the game, now it goes to whatever and i see no tearing so it must be working lol.

Just odd how a windows install changed this, as i had removed/changed driver numerous times and never did it have this behavior.

Edit: I take it back, overwatch is still limiting to 163 lol. Weird, but whatevs.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

I just got my Windows 10 Creators Update last night and it blew away my display settings. I had to re-add my ICC profile and enable it on each user account. It also removes the text font size override settings in the advanced text and sizing (I think it was called something like that). Apparently you can edit the registry or there are tools online you can download to set the font sizes/bold setting again (I tried one at wintools.info). I found lots of people complaining about their poor eyesight and 1440p about removing this. Microsoft responded that well, it didn't work for everything just some things, so we removed the whole feature and if you don't like it, write us a complaint. I am steaming mad at Microsoft for being such idiots. If they are so worried, write a disclaimer. Why remove something that works well for most things I cared about. Anyway, that was a bit of a venting but a heads-up for people who didn't get the update yet and what to expect. I thought users in this thread would be interested.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> I just got my Windows 10 Creators Update last night and it blew away my display settings. I had to re-add my ICC profile and enable it on each user account. It also removes the text font size override settings in the advanced text and sizing (I think it was called something like that). Apparently you can edit the registry or there are tools online you can download to set the font sizes/bold setting again (I tried one at wintools.info). I found lots of people complaining about their poor eyesight and 1440p about removing this. Microsoft responded that well, it didn't work for everything just some things, so we removed the whole feature and if you don't like it, write us a complaint. I am steaming mad at Microsoft for being such idiots. If they are so worried, write a disclaimer. Why remove something that works well for most things I cared about. Anyway, that was a bit of a venting but a heads-up for people who didn't get the update yet and what to expect. I thought users in this thread would be interested.


You can just change the screen DPI. Go to search, type in display, click "Change display settings", then there is a box with "Change size of text,...". To make it take affect on all apps, you will need to sign-out and then back in.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> You can just change the screen DPI. Go to search, type in display, click "Change display settings", then there is a box with "Change size of text,...". To make it take affect on all apps, you will need to sign-out and then back in.


I have my DPI set to 125%. The point is in creators update they removed ability to set the individual fonts for menu bar, message box, icons, tooltips, whatever and to make bold or not. What I mostly used it for was increasing the text size of my desktop icon labels and the file names in file explorer. Increasing the DPI didn't make these big enough and I don't want higher because I don't want all my windows and icons bigger than 125%, I just want some of the text to be bigger.


----------



## Argowashi

Should I get the Dell S2417DG or the Asus PG258Q? I like that the Dell has 8-bit panel, 1440p resolution and it looks better + is cheaper. But it also has issues with banding and flickering. The Asus only has 6-bit panel, 1080p resolution but 240hz which is nice. And it has no issues with banding or flickering.

Which one would you recommend? It's pretty much only for gaming with some web browsing.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Should I get the Dell S2417DG or the Asus PG258Q? I like that the Dell has 8-bit panel, 1440p resolution and it looks better + is cheaper. But it also has issues with banding and flickering. The Asus only has 6-bit panel, 1080p resolution but 240hz which is nice. And it has no issues with banding or flickering.
> 
> Which one would you recommend? It's pretty much only for gaming with some web browsing.


I mean obviously im a bit bias because i bought the dell, but i did so much research before i bought this i truly think its overall the best monitor on the market.

No monitor is perfect, this dell imo has the least downsides. The only real downside to this dell is contrast ratio, if you watch movies a lot on your PC the black bars arent super black like a VA monitor would be.

As for the asus you are looking at, thats only for serious competitive gamers who turn every detail to low to aim for the least possible input lag. Image quality wise, it wont hold a candle to this dell. 165hz is more than ill ever need personally lol.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I mean obviously im a bit bias because i bought the dell, but i did so much research before i bought this i truly think its overall the best monitor on the market.
> 
> No monitor is perfect, this dell imo has the least downsides. The only real downside to this dell is contrast ratio, if you watch movies a lot on your PC the black bars arent super black like a VA monitor would be.
> 
> As for the asus you are looking at, thats only for serious competitive gamers who turn every detail to low to aim for the least possible input lag. Image quality wise, it wont hold a candle to this dell. 165hz is more than ill ever need personally lol.


Thanks for the info. What's your opinion on the banding and flickering issue on the Dell?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Thanks for the info. What's your opinion on the banding and flickering issue on the Dell?


I notice no elevated banding compared to my old monitor. Only flickering ive ever seen is gsync related, some games menus.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Argowashi*
> 
> Thanks for the info. What's your opinion on the banding and flickering issue on the Dell?
> 
> 
> 
> I notice no elevated banding compared to my old monitor. Only flickering ive ever seen is gsync related, some games menus.
Click to expand...

Same experience here.


----------



## Argowashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I notice no elevated banding compared to my old monitor. Only flickering ive ever seen is gsync related, some games menus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Same experience here.


Nice, I'll order one on Monday and hope it's a newly builty revision.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Is there any valid reason to buy a colorimeter and calibrate my monitor, given that I do not rely on color accuracy for my profession (i.e. I do not edit/publish content)? I would like to be able to view pictures on the internet and have a reasonably close representation of color but it doesn't need to be exact. Sometimes we do powerpoints or other artwork and would like it to print close to it, or show similarly on other computers when sharing the file, but I'm not looking for very high precision just more or less close by a casual eye.

I'm using someone else's ICC profile and it looks nice to me and with test patterns but it's subjective as color goes. From some initial research it looks like without spending a fortune, maybe the Colormunki Display ($155 on Amazon) with DisplayCAL might be the way to go. Any opinions if I am obsessing too much about this, or otherwise what's a good hardware/software combination for calibrating?

I could have probably managed with the factory ICC profile and using NVCP to change the gamma to 0.8 which is what I started out doing, but for whatever reason this wasn't reliable and my gamma wasn't always keeping at 0.8 on the desktop (windows). Things are working better with the custom ICC and leaving nvidia out of it.


----------



## gene-z

New cable fixed my 165hz flickering. Been a few days now and zero flickering. I grabbed this one. Any cable should be fine, just make sure it's VESA certified.

Also, something feels smoother at 165hz. Maybe the old cable had judder or something, but everything feels a lot smoother at 165hz.

I also remember reading somewhere that someone said they felt that 144hz was smoother than 165hz, I think the cable might be the problem.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> New cable fixed my 165hz flickering. Been a few days now and zero flickering. I grabbed this one. Any cable should be fine, just make sure it's VESA certified.
> 
> Also, something feels smoother at 165hz. Maybe the old cable had judder or something, but everything feels a lot smoother at 165hz.
> 
> I also remember reading somewhere that someone said they felt that 144hz was smoother than 165hz, I think the cable might be the problem.


Yeah not all DP cables are created equal, I remember reading several reviews on amazon's most popular "cable matters" DP cable and tons of people said they experienced issues @ 1440p 144hz

On a side note, what is with the candy cane like design on that cable?


----------



## GMcDougal

whats the best color profile settings in the nvidia driver? I had mine set but a driver install erased them. Thanks


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> whats the best color profile settings in the nvidia driver? I had mine set but a driver install erased them. Thanks


Just use a color profile enforcer. It will always reload your color profile if it's changed, which happens quite frequently when gaming. I use color profile keeper. It's here if you want it and virustotal report here.


----------



## paulkemp

I've got flickering on the top of one of my two S2417DGs seen in the gif below. Anyone else seen anything like this? I am using original cable.


----------



## cdcd

Does it vanish when using 144Hz? That is the case for me.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Does it vanish when using 144Hz? That is the case for me.


As opposed to 165? I dont know. Ill take a look. So you are not running it in 165hz?


----------



## cdcd

Not in desktop use. Haven't seen any flickering at 165Hz in games. It might be possible to resolve the flickering in all usage scenarios by switching to a different DP cable, too.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Not in desktop use. Haven't seen any flickering at 165Hz in games. It might be possible to resolve the flickering in all usage scenarios by switching to a different DP cable, too.


Sounds like a lot of hassle to switch between 165 and 144 when entering a game. And I am using the DP cable that came with the monitor. Ive got two of these, and this only happens on one of them. Seems like a hardware bug to me.


----------



## cdcd

Not necessarily, since DP cables (of the exact same model) can vary in quality.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> I've got flickering on the top of one of my two S2417DGs seen in the gif below. Anyone else seen anything like this? I am using original cable.


I have this exact issue at 165hz. I replaced the cable with a new one and I didn't see the flicker for a few days, but it came back. It's intermittent and subtle depending on what you're doing, so it's hard to notice at times. I can go hours or days without seeing it sometimes. Yours seems a lot worse than mine, but it could just be it goes by so fast I don't notice it that bad when I'm browsing. The only fix I know is running it at 144hz. Interesting that you have one display that doesn't exhibit the issue.

I might do a warranty claim, but I think they replace with refurbs.









Edit: It also might be related to G-Sync. Can you try disabling G-Sync and doing another recording to see if you pick it up?

Another thing with 165hz, is that it prevents the GPU from using idle clocks. My 1060 gets stuck at 1000mhz when @ 165hz, so it runs about 15c hotter than it normally would when properly idling/light browsing. When @ 144hz, it drops to 200mhz.


----------



## Scotty99

Whats funny is my 1060 idles at 1600mhz according to hwmonitor at 165hz, but my idle temps are hardly affected maybe 3-4c. Its always under 40c and today its actually at 31c (think my room is a liittle cooler today).


----------



## lulzcreator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whats funny is my 1060 idles at 1600mhz according to hwmonitor at 165hz, but my idle temps are hardly affected maybe 3-4c. Its always under 40c and today its actually at 31c (think my room is a liittle cooler today).


Make sure you did not set Prefer Maximum Performance in 3d settings\Power management mode
For some reasons it was changed for me and it was the reason why it did not drop frequency in idle.

According monitor i am bit regret not bought U2515h. I do not see any real life difference between 60Hz and 165Hz, (except videocard produce a lot of noise because frames are not limited ) but easily see color difference. U2515h had ideal and juicy colors out of box, which s2417dg does not have.

Tried 3d vision. It is nice, but i do not feel i would like to play using glasses.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulzcreator*
> 
> Make sure you did not set Prefer Maximum Performance in 3d settings\Power management mode
> For some reasons it was changed for me and it was the reason why it did not drop frequency in idle.
> 
> According monitor i am bit regret not bought U2515h. I do not see any real life difference between 60Hz and 165Hz, (except videocard produce a lot of noise because frames are not limited ) but easily see color difference. U2515h had ideal and juicy colors out of box, which s2417dg does not have.
> 
> Tried 3d vision. It is nice, but i do not feel i would like to play using glasses.


Oh ya thats probably it. Doesnt bother me at all really, idle temps are just only slightly higher. Using amd ryzen which needs the high performance power plan.

I personally couldnt go back to a 60hz monitor. My video card is silent even at full load, ~1100 rpm is fastest ive ever seen the fans. Even at 165+ FPS never goes over 68c.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whats funny is my 1060 idles at 1600mhz according to hwmonitor at 165hz, but my idle temps are hardly affected maybe 3-4c. Its always under 40c and today its actually at 31c (think my room is a liittle cooler today).


Unfortunately, I have a single fan GPU and I flashed it with a silent bios, so fans don't spin up on the desktop. Either way, it still consumes more power doing this. I'm pretty sure it's a bug with the S2417DG, as other monitors like XB241H 180hz display downclock to idle speeds properly.


----------



## lulzcreator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh ya thats probably it. Doesnt bother me at all really, idle temps are just only slightly higher. Using amd ryzen which needs the high performance power plan.
> 
> I personally couldnt go back to a 60hz monitor.


I was talking about NVidia control panel setting. I think you can have Maximum performance required for Ryzen via Windows settings and Adaptive in Nvidia control panel for your 1060.

What games do you play? I mostly play strategies and can not say if it run at 60Hz or higher frequency.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a single fan GPU and I flashed it with a silent bios, so fans don't spin up on the desktop. Either way, it still consumes more power doing this. I'm pretty sure it's a bug with the S2417DG, as other monitors like XB241H 180hz display downclock to idle speeds properly.


Well lol, when you say more power you gotta realize thats its probably less than the led light on your cable box.

I play all my games in borderless windowed (best experience to me) so 165hz on desktop is a must.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulzcreator*
> 
> I was talking about NVidia control panel setting. I think you can have Maximum performance required for Ryzen via Windows settings and Adaptive in Nvidia control panel for your 1060.
> 
> What games do you play? I mostly play strategies and can not say if it run at 60Hz or higher frequency.


Oh right never checked nvidia control panel, not sure on that one. I play basically all types of games, i appreciate the high refresh rate in all of them. Even just turning in an MMO is noticeable, will never go back to 60hz. Overwatch is where i notice it the most, i actually got better at the game with this monitor lol.

NVCP is set to "optmal" power setting. Only thing ive changed in there is gsync with windowed, and global vsync to "fast".


----------



## lulzcreator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a single fan GPU and I flashed it with a silent bios, so fans don't spin up on the desktop. Either way, it still consumes more power doing this. I'm pretty sure it's a bug with the S2417DG, as other monitors like XB241H 180hz display downclock to idle speeds properly.


Again, check this setting http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3130/~/setting-power-management-mode-from-adaptive-to-maximum-performance
I had same behaviour with "Maximum Performance", but now it downclock properly.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulzcreator*
> 
> Again, check this setting http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3130/~/setting-power-management-mode-from-adaptive-to-maximum-performance
> I had same behaviour with "Maximum Performance", but now it downclock properly.


Didn't you just say you use 60hz? I think that's why your gpu downclocks properly. If you set 165hz, it doesn't matter what you have set for power preference, it won't go to idle clocks.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

I did a calibration of my s2417dg last night with a colormunki display and DisplayCAL. I think the result looks ok but I don't have anything good to visually compare to. If anyone is interested in my ICC profile I can upload it and post my RGB settings. I have the target at the default D65 gamma 2.2 and set my white level nominally to 80 cd/m2. I don't really like it bright and my room is generally not very bright, and most of the time I use it in the evening. What brightness do most people use for desktop and gaming? I set my OSD contrast to 68% and brightness at 18% although to really get 80 cd/m2 I need about 19 or 20% but my eyes prefer 18% or even less at night with the lights off (which at display center gives me 77 cd/m2). Does turning the brightness down more when using a profile with 80 cd/m2 target cause any accuracy problems or it simply makes it darker?

I don't know what the deal is with DisplayCAL's profile keeper tool. Its counter of times it reapplies my profile seems crazy high, it makes me wonder if it's doing too much needless busy work in the background.

The screen uniformity test makes me a little worried but oh well. I got a few sections that were about -13% darker than the peak (if I remember right). It seems to vary a fair bit as I move the sensor around. Maybe the sensor isn't that accurate? I tried my best to have the felt sit flat on the screen.


----------



## cdcd

I'd appreciate it if you could upload your ICC profile.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

I tried attaching it and got an error so here is my ICC profile on a file sharing site.
http://www.filedropper.com/s2417dg80cdm2d650022f-sxyzlutmtx

I used Colormunki Display and DisplayCAL 3.3.2.0. I had the monitor on for an hour before running calibration. I had some low ambient light on, at night time, but I'm not sure that makes a difference with the felt seal.
I ran the calibration at 77 cd/m2 measured in the middle of the screen.
OSD settings: 18% brightness, 68% contrast, R=99, G=98, B=100 (custom), 1440p 165 Hz.
Target: D6500, gamma 2.2.
I did not set anything in NVCP to override anything.

If this is interesting to anyone, on my monitor if I want 100 cd/m2 I need to set OSD brightness to 27%, and 120 cd/m2 is 36%.
The OSD RGB settings were arrived at using the interactive display adjustment, closest as I could get. The blue seemed to need a slight tweak higher but I was already at 100. But it was very close.

Let me know if anyone wants more info. Standard disclaimer applies - what works for mine may not work for yours.

Note: my contrast ratio measured 662:1.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lulzcreator*
> 
> Again, check this setting http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3130/~/setting-power-management-mode-from-adaptive-to-maximum-performance
> I had same behaviour with "Maximum Performance", but now it downclock properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just say you use 60hz? I think that's why your gpu downclocks properly. If you set 165hz, it doesn't matter what you have set for power preference, it won't go to idle clocks.
Click to expand...

Not entirely true, I'm using a GTX 1080 and my clock speeds mostly stick at 240/540 when not gaming, with occasional boosts to normal clock speeds.

I use 165hz and the optimal power option in the control panel, needed a restart for it to take affect though.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not entirely true, I'm using a GTX 1080 and my clock speeds mostly stick at 240/540 when not gaming, with occasional boosts to normal clock speeds.
> 
> I use 165hz and the optimal power option in the control panel, needed a restart for it to take affect though.


Think it was a bug, as "optimal power" is set to default. I re-installed Windows a few days ago and it downclocks properly now.


----------



## kevin-L

Hey guys, I've been dealing with my s2417dg having some kind of weird flicker that only affects the upper left quarter of the display. It's like a box that flickers on screen for a split second, and it's extremely annoying/distracting. I'm going to attempt to get an RMA, but do you guys have any advice about dealing with dell support, or any ideas on how I might be able to fix the issue on my own? I'm 99% sure it's a defective panel but it'd be awesome if I could save myself the hassle of dealing with getting a replacement.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin-L*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been dealing with my s2417dg having some kind of weird flicker that only affects the upper left quarter of the display. It's like a box that flickers on screen for a split second, and it's extremely annoying/distracting. I'm going to attempt to get an RMA, but do you guys have any advice about dealing with dell support, or any ideas on how I might be able to fix the issue on my own? I'm 99% sure it's a defective panel but it'd be awesome if I could save myself the hassle of dealing with getting a replacement.


When does this happen, my panel flickers in some game menus and its 100% related to gsync, not the panel.


----------



## kevin-L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> I've got flickering on the top of one of my two S2417DGs seen in the gif below. Anyone else seen anything like this? I am using original cable.


This looks a lot like my issue, except that the black bits on mine take up a lot more of the screen. Has anyone figured out the best fix for this? Does dell RMA for this issue? I'd be really disappointed if I had to use 144hz instead of 165.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> When does this happen, my panel flickers in some game menus and its 100% related to gsync, not the panel.


Happens no matter what I'm doing, with or without g-sync(I play csgo without g-sync on and it still happens). I notice it the most when I'm just sitting and watching/reading something in a web browser, since when I'm playing a game my eyes are usually focused on the center of the screen, but it does happen both in and out of game, no matter what I'm playing or doing. The only fix I can think of that haven't tried yet is using a different cable, because I only have one of these cables.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya thats not a flicker, thats a defect lol. I would try a cable first as a cheap fix, but if it looks like that its RMA worthy.

Im pretty sure a return is incredibly easy with dell, i even think they offer some sort of advanced RMA process where they will send you a monitor before you send yours.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I run my monitor at 165hz with no such issue, my guess is that it slipped through QC and can't handle 165hz flawlessly, which it should because it is one of the major selling points.


----------



## leonman44

Hello dudes , a friend of mine wanted to upgrade upgrade over his asus vg24qe i told him to get this screen and look no further BUT we couldnt find the display on stock in our local stores so he ordered one of these: http://aoc-europe.com/en/products/ag241qg

Is the panel the same? Also does anyone know how is that screen compared to the dell?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello dudes , a friend of mine wanted to upgrade upgrade over his asus vg24qe i told him to get this screen and look no further BUT we couldnt find the display on stock in our local stores so he ordered one of these: http://aoc-europe.com/en/products/ag241qg
> 
> Is the panel the same? Also does anyone know how is that screen compared to the dell?


It probably does considering it is also a TN panel, but in my experience, AOC has pretty bad QC and it probably will be an overall lower quality monitor in every way compared to the dell.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It probably does considering it is also a TN panel, but in my experience, AOC has pretty bad QC and it probably will be an overall lower quality monitor in every way compared to the dell.


Asus and Acer are bad in QC but i think aoc is better than the other 2







I had to instant rma my pg248q , the second was ok thought and now i need to insta rma my new asus gladius mouse , 2/2!!!!!!









Yeah , Dell , LG ,Samsung seems to have the best QC in the market









By the way do you get any scanlines , wash out , clouding in black level when using oc mode 165hz?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It probably does considering it is also a TN panel, but in my experience, AOC has pretty bad QC and it probably will be an overall lower quality monitor in every way compared to the dell.
> 
> 
> 
> Asus and Acer are bad in QC but i think aoc is better than the other 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to instant rma my pg248q , the second was ok thought and now i need to insta rma my new asus gladius mouse , 2/2!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah , Dell , LG ,Samsung seems to have the best QC in the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way do you get any scanlines , wash out , clouding in black level when using oc mode 165hz?
Click to expand...

Nope, I get absolutely none of that at 165hz. My only minor complaint is the power LED is too bright and can't be turned off.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nope, I get absolutely none of that at 165hz. My only minor complaint is the power LED is too bright and can't be turned off.


Thats good for you but sad for me , in pg248q and every other display with this panel you get scanlines as low as 144hz , the bad panels have also moving artifacts from top to the bottom starting at 160hz and the best at 180hz + clouding and poor blacks(the worst i have ever seen) , Au Optronics created this panel from all the factory wastes and sold it for premium stuff.
Having the opportunity to oc at 165hz without any visible issues sounds really cool to me , that cool that i actually want to cry...
I should have gone for the s2417dg too but i still dont have enought gpu power for 144 constant fps , in reality i would play most of the heavy games at 70-90 fps.
Well my pls has this distracting led you described , i just taped it! XD


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Thats good for you but sad for me , in pg248q and every other display with this panel you get scanlines as low as 144hz , the bad panels have also moving artifacts from top to the bottom starting at 160hz and the best at 180hz + clouding and poor blacks(the worst i have ever seen) , Au Optronics created this panel from all the factory wastes and sold it for premium stuff.
> Having the opportunity to oc at 165hz without any visible issues sounds really cool to me , that cool that i actually want to cry...
> I should have gone for the s2417dg too *but i still dont have enought gpu power for 144 constant fps* , in reality i would play most of the heavy games at 70-90 fps.
> Well my pls has this distracting led you described , i just taped it! XD


That is whats so great about gsync, there is absolutely no reason to max your screen at 144hz. I have a gtx 1060 with this monitor, everything looks good as long as im above ~80 FPS.

Gsync effectively allows you to spend less money on your GPU.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> That is whats so great about gsync, there is absolutely no reason to max your screen at 144hz. I have a gtx 1060 with this monitor, everything looks good as long as im above ~80 FPS.
> 
> Gsync effectively allows you to spend less money on your GPU.


Even when you have a more expensive card you cant always hit 144/165 FPS especially at 1440p and Gsync still looks really nice in that situation.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That is whats so great about gsync, there is absolutely no reason to max your screen at 144hz. I have a gtx 1060 with this monitor, everything looks good as long as im above ~80 FPS.
> 
> Gsync effectively allows you to spend less money on your GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Even when you have a more expensive card you cant always hit 144/165 FPS especially at 1440p and Gsync still looks really nice in that situation.


Yeah , Gsync is a huge upgrade for everyone that was/is using vsync on (like me) but still 120-144fps +gsync vs 70-90fps+ gsync has a very noticeable difference , thats why i chose to stay at 1080p.
The big problem thought is that this "new" 1080p panel that they made seems to have huge differences in terms of quality and performance comparing to the 1440p one , i mean they didnt just increase the resolution , they reworked the whole panel and seems that they done a great job with it!

How is the uniformity of light and the gamma swift from the top to the bottom?


----------



## Aghoithae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> I tried attaching it and got an error so here is my ICC profile on a file sharing site.
> http://www.filedropper.com/s2417dg80cdm2d650022f-sxyzlutmtx
> 
> ...
> OSD settings: 18% brightness, 68% contrast, R=99, G=98, B=100 (custom), 1440p 165 Hz.
> Target: D6500, gamma 2.2.
> ...










Thanks for sharing. This is the best ICC profil I have tried so far for my S2417DG, looks really good!


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello dudes , a friend of mine wanted to upgrade upgrade over his asus vg24qe i told him to get this screen and look no further BUT we couldnt find the display on stock in our local stores so he ordered one of these: http://aoc-europe.com/en/products/ag241qg
> 
> Is the panel the same? Also does anyone know how is that screen compared to the dell?


Make sure to get one that is from February 2017 or later. Units produced prior to that will have massive clouding in the middle of the screen.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Make sure to get one that is from February 2017 or later. Units produced prior to that will have massive clouding in the middle of the screen.


Oh mate , that doesn't sound good at all , did they actually fix anything after February or its just a guess?


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aghoithae*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. This is the best ICC profil I have tried so far for my S2417DG, looks really good!


Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad it is working for you.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Oh mate , that doesn't sound good at all , did they actually fix anything after February or its just a guess?


I've had two AG241QX (which uses the same panel as the QG) here and both suffered from massive clouding. I've also done some research and found out that everybody else who's had either a QX or QG also had massive clouding in the center of the screen. But then I've gotten a third QX from February and there was no clouding at all. Therefore I'm pretty sure it's been fixed.


----------



## ironhide138

So after going through a couple of S2716DGs (27" version of this) I might just get this one instead. I'm assuming that since they use different panels, that the S2417DG won't have the same problems.... Right?

Does the 24" monitor also have buzzing psu, colour banding, "butt cheeks", poor black gradients etc?


----------



## Scotty99

Its a TN panel, what do you expect from this lol?

Its also one of the cheapest gsync panels out there, AND its 1440p lol.

Its going to have bad black levels, its going to have color banding (every monitor ive ever owned does this).

You are looking for a unicorn, for the price of a horse....

You either go with a 4k VA panel for movie watching or you get this monitor for gaming. What you are looking for is going to cost you over 2 grand:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3192843/displays/acers-predator-x27-g-sync-hdr-monitor-is-infused-with-every-feature-you-could-ask-for.html


----------



## cdcd

It doesn't have color banding, but it does have low gamma. Don't get the two mixed up.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> It doesn't have color banding, but it does have low gamma. Don't get the two mixed up.


The gamma curve is perfect for a BT.1886 calibration, it almost tracks 1886 perfectly out of the box, at least mine does. Because of this i just opted to calibrate it for that instead of doing 2.2. Great shadow detail, and fits the purpose of gaming well as you can spot enemies in dark crevices much easier.


----------



## ironhide138

I've had plenty of TN panels over the years. My now 6+ year old, ~180-200$ 24"1080p TN asus monitors had much better colours, gamma, no banding etc compared to both s27dgs I had.... And they were like 3-4 times the price. Price means ****. Look at the Asus Rog pg278q and pg278q monitors. Theyre like 750-1000$, and have tons of issues.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hello dudes , a friend of mine wanted to upgrade upgrade over his asus vg24qe i told him to get this screen and look no further BUT we couldnt find the display on stock in our local stores so he ordered one of these: http://aoc-europe.com/en/products/ag241qg
> 
> Is the panel the same? Also does anyone know how is that screen compared to the dell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to get one that is from February 2017 or later. Units produced prior to that will have massive clouding in the middle of the screen.
Click to expand...

What's a good way to check for this? Black background covering the screen?

I've done pretty extensive tests and I can't really find any major faults with my monitor despite being manufactured in November 2016


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What's a good way to check for this? Black background covering the screen?
> 
> I've done pretty extensive tests and I can't really find any major faults with my monitor despite being manufactured in November 2016


Try playing games with uniform colors, e.g. Alien: Isolation (very dark) or Quake Live w/ picmip 10. It's visible against a moving background. It's also worth mentioning though that it slowly fades away over time (think 2-3 weeks of extensive usage) until it's barely visible. Alien: Isolation is qute notorious btw, I've even discovered a bit of clouding on my Dell in this game that didn't show up anywhere else.


----------



## gene-z

I got my replacement from Dell for the flickering, what do you guys think?


----------



## ironhide138

Looks great dude! That's some nice white output! And the 1440p resolution really makes thst white line look sharp!!

So I just picked one of these up...couldn't resist the deal.... Any tips of what to do out of the box? Does the monitor have the same deep sleep problem as the 27" version? and tips on setup? Profiles? IF I need to RMA, how bad is it to do? 8ve heard dell are pretty decent when it comes to CS. How are their returns if worst comes to worst?


----------



## Scotty99

Ouch gene that sucks









As for out of the box settings i just did custom color and maxxed out all the sliders, looks good to my eyes.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Looks great dude! That's some nice white output! And the 1440p resolution really makes thst white line look sharp!!
> 
> So I just picked one of these up...couldn't resist the deal.... Any tips of what to do out of the box? Does the monitor have the same deep sleep problem as the 27" version? and tips on setup? Profiles? IF I need to RMA, how bad is it to do? 8ve heard dell are pretty decent when it comes to CS. How are their returns if worst comes to worst?


Look at the link in my signature for colors, tweaks, etc.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Did you spend all your luck points recently gene?

I ask because that is some seriously bad luck, and also part of the reason I spent a little bit more for mine at a B&M store to avoid shipping hassles if I ended up with a bad egg.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Did you spend all your luck points recently gene?
> 
> I ask because that is some seriously bad luck, and also part of the reason I spent a little bit more for mine at a B&M store to avoid shipping hassles if I ended up with a bad egg.


It was actually well packaged, but had a large dent in the side. Probably a really heavy box was dropped on it. They said they'd replace it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Did you spend all your luck points recently gene?
> 
> I ask because that is some seriously bad luck, and also part of the reason I spent a little bit more for mine at a B&M store to avoid shipping hassles if I ended up with a bad egg.
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually well packaged, but had a large dent in the side. Probably a really heavy box was dropped on it. They said they'd replace it.
Click to expand...

Good on dell for that at least, how long was the rma process overall?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Good on dell for that at least, how long was the rma process overall?


Well it's been about a week, and I'm getting my replacement later today. Just did tech support live chat and got a replacement sent after answering some questions.

It's not that bad, as Dell does advance replacement, meaning you keep your current monitor then return it after you get the replacement. All the shipping is paid by Dell.


----------



## paulkemp

I have to say, I am super pleased with Dell support (team Dell). I had the issue wit some flickering at 165hz, that went away at 144hz. A troubleshooting call with Dell, that lasted about 20 mins, led to them sending out a new one. That was all. Super happy with how that turned out.

For a brief period here, I will have 3 of these beauties at home. That allows me to try out Rocket League, in 7680 x 4320 at 144hz. My GPU will melt!!!

My issue


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Well it's been about a week, and I'm getting my replacement later today. Just did tech support live chat and got a replacement sent after answering some questions.
> 
> It's not that bad, as Dell does advance replacement, meaning you keep your current monitor then return it after you get the replacement. All the shipping is paid by Dell.


Ya thats exactly why i went with dell (well other than the 100 dollar dell gift card and 50 dollar slick deals rebate lol). If it ever has a problem i can get a monitor before mine is shipped out, thats a pretty big bonus if you ask me.

Hope your new one is gooder one.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Good on dell for that at least, how long was the rma process overall?
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's been about a week, and I'm getting my replacement later today. Just did tech support live chat and got a replacement sent after answering some questions.
> 
> It's not that bad, as Dell does advance replacement, meaning you keep your current monitor then return it after you get the replacement. All the shipping is paid by Dell.
Click to expand...

Wow that is excellent service compared to AOC who paid for shipping but took 3 weeks and still sent me back a defective monitor firmware wise because they couldn't bother to test it.


----------



## leonman44

Yeah guys , better stick with the dell , my friends Aoc has some clouding in the middle of the screen and its a new release , nothing major or distracting when gaming but noticeable in a full black screen!
Seriously , i am thinking to sell my pg248q for 380-400 euros and get the dell , no scanlines , no clouding when ocing , way deeper blacks and no pixelation , it seems like a great screen!


----------



## tubik

Just got this monitor and I'm quite happy with it aside from the color banding and slight pixel inversion (is that normal on the 24"?), however it seems the main deal breaker is the missing gamma option in OSD. I can adjust the colors in nVidia panel so that the monitor looks really great, however once I launch any fullscreen game the setting is lost (and after exiting it I have to open the Control panel again to fix it). So many games are really bright with no way to adjust gamma, and even if the game has slider in options it's often not enough.

So how do you deal with this? Is everybody playing in borderless fullscreen?


----------



## cdcd

Try this ICC profile: https://www.file-upload.net/download-12532932/S2417DG12016-12-2400-432.2SXYZLUTMTX.icm.html

Use something like DisplayProfile to enforce it (works in 85% of all cases).


----------



## tubik

Thanks, the profile looks good and I can switch to it using the tool, however after launching and quitting any game my monitor is still too bright


----------



## cdcd

Strange, in my case it's kept no matter what.


----------



## Scotty99

I play all my games in borderless windowed except WoW cause of the 20 FPS bug, luckily alt tabbing in WoW with fullscreen only takes slightly longer than borderless.

I do suggest everyone plays all their games in borderless windowed when possible.


----------



## ironhide138

Would it be possible le for dell to release a firmware update that adds gamma to the osd?


----------



## tubik

I'm starting to get really angry - my Chrome browser suddenly ignores the ICC profile I use (from cdcd) and all images have ugly gamma. The only way to fix it is to select the default sRGB IEC61966-2.1 instead and lower the gamma in nVidia panel. I'll probably have to return the monitor and get something with gamma option in menu because this is really annoying, Color Management in Windows is one big mess...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Would it be possible le for dell to release a firmware update that adds gamma to the osd?


Hard to say - you'd need a special port for that, not sure if the USB would work.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubik*
> 
> I'm starting to get really angry - my Chrome browser suddenly ignores the ICC profile I use (from cdcd) and all images have ugly gamma. The only way to fix it is to select the default sRGB IEC61966-2.1 instead and lower the gamma in nVidia panel. I'll probably have to return the monitor and get something with gamma option in menu because this is really annoying, Color Management in Windows is one big mess...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Would it be possible le for dell to release a firmware update that adds gamma to the osd?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say - you'd need a special port for that, not sure if the USB would work.
Click to expand...

There actually is a special port for it near the DisplayPort and HDMI inputs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I didn't take off the plug cap but it does look like a proprietary plug which only Dell would have a cable for, and even if you somehow did have the cable I don't think Dell would be willing to give out a copy of the latest firmware.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubik*
> 
> I'm starting to get really angry - my Chrome browser suddenly ignores the ICC profile I use (from cdcd) and all images have ugly gamma. The only way to fix it is to select the default sRGB IEC61966-2.1 instead and lower the gamma in nVidia panel. I'll probably have to return the monitor and get something with gamma option in menu because this is really annoying, Color Management in Windows is one big mess...


What version of Chrome? I don't believe I see any issues with 59.0.3071.115 (Official Build) (64-bit). Unless it is only certain web sites/images? Does it look different when running Edge or Firefox?


----------



## ironhide138

So I just got my monitor set up... So far so good. Holy Gsync is fantastic.

Gamma is a bit off, but not horrible. Should I change it in Nvidia CC? It's just at the default 1.0 now. I saw people saying turn digital vibrancy up to 60, but it looked too contrasty for me... Like the colours looked over done.

Only gripe I have so far is the stand. Man, I wish there was a notch on the base, the bottom of the stand, and the part that turns the screen so you can "level them out". I feel like I spent most of the setup time making sure my monitor was straight ahaha

Anyone have any setting I should try? I'm using the Tom's hardware review settings, brightness at 66, contrast at 68


----------



## tubik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> What version of Chrome? I don't believe I see any issues with 59.0.3071.115 (Official Build) (64-bit). Unless it is only certain web sites/images? Does it look different when running Edge or Firefox?


Edge was fine, Chrome Canary as well - anyway after hours of messing with Color Management I fixed it somehow, let's hope it stays...


----------



## ironhide138

Another quick Q.... Should I bother downloading the driver for the monitor? I've never downloaded a driver for a monitor tbh ahah


----------



## tubik

You don't need the driver unless you want to have a fancy name in Device Manager







(it's not a driver anyway- just a .inf file) Regarding the settings - you've just adjusted the brightness/contrast in OSD? Because using default Windows settings the monitor is very bright and washed out (so unusable) and you need to either adjust gamma in nVidia panel (0.73 is quite good) or use some ICC profile:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1609757/any-opinions-or-reviews-on-the-new-dell-s2417dg/370#post_25566992
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609757/any-opinions-or-reviews-on-the-new-dell-s2417dg/1300#post_26197674
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609757/any-opinions-or-reviews-on-the-new-dell-s2417dg/1210#post_26138558


----------



## ironhide138

Yeah, so far I just put the OSD options down a bit. Didn't have much time to play around with it yet, but il look into NCC gamma after. I put the digital vibrance up, but I found it looked.... Fake. Like the colours were Too contrasty.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Another quick Q.... Should I bother downloading the driver for the monitor? I've never downloaded a driver for a monitor tbh ahah


It may have installed the factory ICC profile for the monitor since the "DELL S2417DG Color Profile,D6500" profile appeared when I looked at my installed profiles. I don't know if Windows itself detected and installed it, or if it came from the CD. I didn't like this profile anyway.


----------



## RubberStamp

Use color profile keeper. It works with all games and applications.


----------



## tubik

Yea CPK is quite good however it doesn't work in all games (for example Shift 2 which has no gamma slider), but at least it automatically fixes the colors after exiting them.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

I'm curious because I do not think I experience my color profile switching when I exit games. If you open the display settings does it show the right profile but the colors are wrong or does it show the correct wrong profile as selected?


----------



## RubberStamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> I'm curious because I do not think I experience my color profile switching when I exit games. If you open the display settings does it show the right profile but the colors are wrong or does it show the correct wrong profile as selected?


The colors dont switch on Win 10 anniversary update. They do if you're on creators update.


----------



## cdcd

IIRC this issue has been resolved in a recent Nvidia driver update.


----------



## paulkemp

HI all! Today I've got my replacement S2417dg. This one does not have that annoying flickering at 165hz. This panel was from April 2017. I cannot see any difference though.

What are you guys using? Locked fps above 165 and g-sync (i am using this) or are you using as the first page advises, a ULMB mode with above than 120 fps? Thanks!

Se original qoute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Using FastSync and ULMB Together (My favorite mode)
> I recommend you be able to hold an average FPS above 120 FPS, the higher the better, I have some older games that run at 400fps+ with some graphical tweaks, and this looks ridiculously smooth and responsiveness
> Do not cap or limit your frame rate, you want an uncapped FPS for FastSync
> Go to Manage 3D Settings
> Go to Program Settings tab
> Find the game you want to configure
> Set Monitor Technology to ULMB
> Set Vertical Sync to Fast


----------



## ironhide138

hey guys... so I'm still playing around with my monitor...looks great.. BUT, when I launch a game it ignores Nvidia control panel changes ive made. I turned the gamma down to 0.85, because 1.00 is way too washed out. but it doesn't seem to stick once I open a game. It does the first time I launch a game after boot up, but any game after that ignores it. even though NCP is set to 0.85 it acts as if its at 1.00. I have to move the slider a little, then back to 0.85 and apply for it to go back. when played in windowed mode its fine, but as soon as something goes full screen, its back to washed out gamma. even if I alt tab, put it back to 0.85, then go back into the game.

kind of annoying. Is this a problem with the monitor? a problem with NCP? A problem with windows?

I don't use any ICC profiles or anything for colours right now, would using one or making one with lower gamma fix this? it wouldn't be so annoying if it switched back when I exited a program, I would just adjust the in game slider if I had too...


----------



## JsBee

Are there any downsides to having the monitor at 165hz over 144hz?


----------



## yiannig

Great thread so far, I was able to calibrate my monitor with the help of you all.

FYI, I am using these settings:

*OSD (%)*:
- R/G/B: 97/99/95
- Brightness: 68
- Contrast: 68

*Nvidia Control Panel*:
- Colors (Application Default)

*ICC Profile*:
- https://www.file-upload.net/download-12532932/S2417DG12016-12-2400-432.2SXYZLUTMTX.icm.html


----------



## RubberStamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> hey guys... so I'm still playing around with my monitor...looks great.. BUT, when I launch a game it ignores Nvidia control panel changes ive made. I turned the gamma down to 0.85, because 1.00 is way too washed out. but it doesn't seem to stick once I open a game. It does the first time I launch a game after boot up, but any game after that ignores it. even though NCP is set to 0.85 it acts as if its at 1.00. I have to move the slider a little, then back to 0.85 and apply for it to go back. when played in windowed mode its fine, but as soon as something goes full screen, its back to washed out gamma. even if I alt tab, put it back to 0.85, then go back into the game.
> 
> kind of annoying. Is this a problem with the monitor? a problem with NCP? A problem with windows?
> 
> I don't use any ICC profiles or anything for colours right now, would using one or making one with lower gamma fix this? it wouldn't be so annoying if it switched back when I exited a program, I would just adjust the in game slider if I had too...


Are you on win 10 creators update? If yes then that would explain why it keeps on reverting back to default gamma. The creator's update is in a really bad shape right now regarding color profiles. Apparrently one of the test branches currently being tested doesn't have this problem so MS should fix this in an upcoming update.

Until that happens, you should use an ICC profile with color profile keeper. That should enforce that ICC profile on desktop and full screen applications at all times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JsBee*
> 
> Are there any downsides to having the monitor at 165hz over 144hz?


Ive been using 165hz for almost 10 months now and haven't seen any downsides yet. Colors look great and everything feels great at 165hz.


----------



## tubik

But even if they fix it I don't think you'll be able to change gamma in ALL games using ICC/NCP - some games will still ignore it (some examples here) and if they don't have any gamma slider they will be washed out unless you use some injector (ReShade).


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> hey guys... so I'm still playing around with my monitor...looks great.. BUT, when I launch a game it ignores Nvidia control panel changes ive made. I turned the gamma down to 0.85, because 1.00 is way too washed out. but it doesn't seem to stick once I open a game. It does the first time I launch a game after boot up, but any game after that ignores it. even though NCP is set to 0.85 it acts as if its at 1.00. I have to move the slider a little, then back to 0.85 and apply for it to go back. when played in windowed mode its fine, but as soon as something goes full screen, its back to washed out gamma. even if I alt tab, put it back to 0.85, then go back into the game.
> 
> kind of annoying. Is this a problem with the monitor? a problem with NCP? A problem with windows?
> 
> I don't use any ICC profiles or anything for colours right now, would using one or making one with lower gamma fix this? it wouldn't be so annoying if it switched back when I exited a program, I would just adjust the in game slider if I had too...


NCP/Colour profiles are not guaranteed to work in all games, and even when they work, they introduce banding.

So the root of the fault is in the monitor. Dell saves costs by not adjusting the gamma even close to correct - you can only suck it up, or vote with your wallet against this crap.


----------



## Scotty99

Can you give an example of why the gamma is so bad on this monitor?

I know contrast and gamma are not the same thing, but ive never seen a scene in a game/video where i thought it was to the point of terrible or unwatchable.

You guys need to remember this is a gaming monitor first and foremost, i assume most people arent buying this to watch netflix on.


----------



## ironhide138

It's just weird because my old monitor never had a problem. I've never had to change gamma in NCP.. And so tie a I can get it to work, some time it ignores it. Either way, when it ignores it and I close the program, it stays washed out until I open NCP and move the slider and click cancel.

No to sound dramatic, but may return the monitor over this game sook horrible washed out


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can you give an example of why the gamma is so bad on this monitor?
> 
> I know contrast and gamma are not the same thing, but ive never seen a scene in a game/video where i thought it was to the point of terrible or unwatchable.
> 
> You guys need to remember this is a gaming monitor first and foremost, i assume most people arent buying this to watch netflix on.


What is this assumption, that gaming monitors don't need to have good colors? I want to enjoy accurate colors in my games, not look at washed out images, which ruin immersion - especially when anything related to night looks more like day on the monitor because of the inaccurate gamma.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> No to sound dramatic, but may return the monitor over this game sook horrible washed out


That's a good choice, especially now that the 144Hz 1440p VA's with factory calibrated colours are available from Samsung. Not only you get guaranteed accurate gamma, but also much better colors and contrast because of the jump from TN to VA.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> What is this assumption, that gaming monitors don't need to have good colors? I want to enjoy accurate colors in my games, not look at washed out images, which ruin immersion - especially when anything related to night looks more like day on the monitor because of the inaccurate gamma.
> That's a good choice, especially now that the 144Hz 1440p VA's with factory calibrated colours are available from Samsung. Not only you get guaranteed accurate gamma, but also much better colors and contrast because of the jump from TN to VA.


Sounds like you bought the wrong monitor if you are that picky. Do you mind linking a screenshot of night turning to day? I have not noticed anything that comes close to resembling that.

Also, monitor technology has nothing to do with color gamut.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Sounds like you bought the wrong monitor if you are that picky. Do you mind linking a screenshot of night turning to day? I have not noticed anything that comes close to resembling that.
> 
> Also, monitor technology has nothing to do with color gamut.


Can't do that, already returned the S2716DG I had. Rising Storm's dark maps were a good example, completely removed the feel that you're in a night map as everything was brightly visible and super ugly. And even looking at daylight winter settings in CoH 2 looked stupidly washed out, even though it doesn't have that night and day effect.

I don't even think I'm picky, I consider the old 2006 LG TN I have to be satisfying in colors. But the S2716DG was a laughably bad experience.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Can't do that, already returned the S2716DG I had. Rising Storm's dark maps were a good example, completely removed the feel that you're in a night map as everything was brightly visible and super ugly. And even looking at daylight winter settings in CoH 2 looked stupidly washed out, even though it doesn't have that night and day effect.
> 
> I don't even think I'm picky, I consider the old 2006 LG TN I have to be satisfying in colors. But the S2716DG was a laughably bad experience.


Its more likely you were "used" to how things looked on your old monitor and your brain somehow came to the conclusion that it was better.

Your 2006 LG did not have better colors than this monitor does lol.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its more likely you were "used" to how things looked on your old monitor and your brain somehow came to the conclusion that it was better.
> 
> Your 2006 LG did not have better colors than this monitor does lol.


It definitely does, gamma is a part of color reproduction.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> It definitely does, gamma is a part of color reproduction.


You should really research color volume and how its achieved, has nothing to do with panel type/bit depth or gamma. It has everything to do with type of backlight used, phosphors, color filters, and now we are getting into the quantum dot age and wcg.

Just admit you didn't do due diligence and bought the wrong monitor for your use case. This dell isnt advertised to have perfect blacks, its an incredibly priced gaming monitor with gsync.....that so happens to be 1440p (competition tries charging this for 1080p panels).


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just admit you didn't do due diligence and bought the wrong monitor for your use case. This dell isnt advertised to have perfect blacks, its an incredibly priced gaming monitor with gsync.....that so happens to be 1440p (competition tries charging this for 1080p panels).


I don't need perfect blacks, just normal gamma, like in my cheapo 2006 TN, would have done the trick to make the colours good enough. But nope.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I don't need perfect blacks, just normal gamma, like in my cheapo 2006 TN, would have done the trick to make the colours good enough. But nope.


Again, the colors are not bad on this monitor no idea where you get that idea.

Blacks sure arent good, but ive seen IPS with worse contrast ratios. Did you buy this expecting an OLED type experience lol?

Your criticisms in this thread make me think you got a bad panel or something, complete 180 to what ive experienced.


----------



## Scotty99

Id like to reiterate the fact that you had your old monitor for so long your brain is tricking you into thinking the way that looked somehow equated to "better".

If you slapped a meter on your old LG and this dell you would see just how incredibly off base you are here.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Id like to reiterate the fact that you had your old monitor for so long your brain is tricking you into thinking the way that looked somehow equated to "better".
> 
> If you slapped a meter on your old LG and this dell you would see just how incredibly off base you are here.


Well I mean he does have a point though. Non adjustable gamma settings does sucks. I believe this monitor doesnt track 2.2 gamma correctly even after calibration.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well I mean he does have a point though. Non adjustable gamma settings does sucks. I believe this monitor doesnt track 2.2 gamma correctly even after calibration.


Im more talking about colors. If you noticed he not only claimed his LG 60hz TN from 2006 has better colors, he also thinks panel type is a determinant in color space.

I havent noticed his hypothetical night turning to day comments in any of the games i play, and i play plenty with lots of dark scenes. Sure the blacks aren't great, but its no different than any monitor ive owned in that regard really, TN and IPS both have pretty bad contrast ratios. If i was watching movies/netflix on my PC id care.....but i have 55" VA local dimming 4k HDR tv for that so i dont lol.


----------



## cdcd

He's also talking about the S2716DG which has much lower gamma than the S2417DG.


----------



## Astreon

I'm still royally curious about S2417DG vs XB271HU, right next to each other, well calibrated. I wonder if the difference would be big/little/none. There are such videos but only S2716DG vs XB271HU, and due to the worse gamma the 27inch dell is considered more washed out than 24".


----------



## burndtjamb

After calibrating my 2417DG with an i1 Display Pro the colors are quiet good, banding is still present but it's brought to a minimum. Dell has only released one revision so far, right?


----------



## ironhide138

As far a side know it's just the A00.

Thing is though, once you open a dulls crew application does the icc profile or any other changes you made stick? Or change?

Or did you do all adjustments with the OSD?


----------



## burndtjamb

OSD and whatever the i1 Display Profiler does to construct the ICC profile. I usually just play in borderless windowed mode so I can't speak for fullscreen exclusive. Maybe someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## Hajiwaji

Do you guys recommend this monitor?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> He's also talking about the S2716DG which has much lower gamma than the S2417DG.


Does it? Apart from some review units I've heard its the same sub 2.0 crap.


----------



## ironhide138

Yes and no.... It really depend what youre looking for.

At 24" 1440p is crisp as hell. It looks great, gsync is awesome, and 165hz feels buttery smooth..... But it's gonna take a bit of calibration to get it to look good, and even then, gamma seems to be a prevalent issue. It's a little too washed out for me, and resets whenever I enter a game... So I'm on the fence about returning it.

Buuuuut, if it's not a big deal to you, it's great.


----------



## knotty150

Hi All

I'm after some advice please. I've seen this on offer for £400 ($519) refurbished (apparantly it's basically brand new, inspected by a Dell engineer, comes with warranty etc). Had my eye on this for a while now and the reviews on here look for the most part, very positive. I've got a new rig coming soon equipped with an Asus Rog Strix GTX 1070. Will I be able to blast games now and in future at 1440p, 165HZ whilst maintaining high FPS with this rig? Is there another, obvious other choice I should be considering? Would I be better suited to a 1080p? Panel type doesn't really bother me as I'm flat out not spending £650 on the all singing all dancing IPS panel things.

Cheers


----------



## Requiemourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knotty150*
> 
> Is there another, obvious other choice I should be considering?


1070 should be plenty for 1440p. I have 970 and can even play The Witcher 3 in 1440p with most settings over Ultra. It does drop below 30 FPS occasionally, but having it so crisp is worth it for me.

As for alternatives, I would seriously consider Acer Predator XB241YU (which I have and personally I think it's better than S2417DG, although it's of worse build quality - I've detailed its shortcomings a few pages back). There's also the AOC AG241QG, but I can't vouch for that one. Both have the same panel type as the Dell and have gamma calibration.

If you're super competitive and would consider 1080p, no G-Sync and a hefty price tag, then BenQ's XL2540 is a very good monitor (yes, you can tell the difference between 240hz and 165hz, although whether it would affect your performance is debatable) and XL2546 should be even better, with improved motion clarity (XL2540 is already much better than the competition's 240hz monitors as it comes equipped with black frame insertion, although it's perhaps not as good as the Dell and the two monitors I mentioned above).

Hope this helps.


----------



## ironhide138

Just curious, what are you settings?

If I can't get this one to a point I like, may just return and save up for a XB271HU lol


----------



## knotty150

Thanks for the reply.

I'm not super competitive, I like things to look nice and wouldn't mind sacrificing a few frames for a better picture (as long as it's not like a blatant dip).

Can you do me a favor please? In fact if anyones reading this and have an opinion then do please share... I'm not exactly proficient when it comes to monitors, all I've got is an idea of what's good but when it comes to anything more granular than the res/hz/size, I'm thick.... Choosing a monitor to go with my new rig is proving to be much harder than the rig.

I've got a gtx 1070, i7 7700 and a budget of £400. I'm not a massive gamer, will likely play HOTS, Player Unknown Battlegrounds and a few other major releases if/when they come out. Can you rank for me, the top 3 or 5 monitors I can get for that money that for my rig. I'm bored of reading through detailed calibration specs and want someone clever to tell me what I should get:

1080p or 1440p
60HZ or 165HZ
TN or IPS
24" or 27"

Massive thanks in advance! Sorta feel like this post might get removed. Very appreciative for any help!


----------



## Scotty99

I did 6 months of research before i bought this monitor, overall you cant do better for the money when taking all factors into consideration. There is no such thing as a perfect monitor, every technology has its perks and drawbacks but for its intended use case you simply cannot do better than this dell for the money. I scoured every owner thread of the gsync monitors and the dell had the least complaints, until we get an affordable local dimming or OLED monitor this dell is the consensus pick.


----------



## Scotty99

The grass is not greener on any side of the monitor market, go into the acer xb271hu owners thread and you will see more complaints about worse issues than this dell has.

Also dont forget this, IPS cannot and will not ever match the motion of a TN. Response time cannot be accurately portrayed by MS ratings. Someone used to TN motion will never be happy with even the highest end IPS.


----------



## Scotty99

If you guys dont know what im talking about, go browse the 700 dollar acer thread. The amount of backlight bleed/flashlighting/ips glow is atrocious. A "keeper" in that thread would be far worse than the worst possible example of a s2417dg.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I did 6 months of research before i bought this monitor, overall you cant do better for the money when taking all factors into consideration. There is no such thing as a perfect monitor, every technology has its perks and drawbacks but for its intended use case you simply cannot do better than this dell for the money. I scoured every owner thread of the gsync monitors and the dell had the least complaints, until we get an affordable local dimming or OLED monitor this dell is the consensus pick.


You pretty much summed it up. For the price, this monitor and its equivalents cannot be beat. I dont find spending twice as much money for the 27 inch IPS monitors to be a very smart move. You'd be spending more money for a monitor that is still ultimately flawed in the end. Are they better? Maybe...but sure as hell not twice the amount.


----------



## Scotty99

Im not convinced they are better, albeit ive never owned one so i cant be 100%.

~Terrible backlight problems. Seriously go look, the best version you can get there would be a worst case scenario here.
~IPS Glow, i have yet to see an IPS that does not exhibit this to some degree.
~Motion. I know people who have returned the 700 dollar IPS models because it was a downgrade for them (say someone used to a standard 144hz 1080p TN).

The only real thing i can think of is maybe the real expensive models have higher color gamut? Havent paid attention to reviews. Viewing angle are a joke and anyone who says that is a benefit of IPS as a PC monitor has no place in this discussion lol.

To be frank i am not exactly sure why IPS monitors even exist, make a whole lot of sense for TV's but who views their monitor at even a slight angle? IPS local dimming TV's to me actually seem like the future, im not sure why VA has gotten so much love lately.....must be manufacturing costs, because with local dimming you can hit just as good of contrast levels (or at least close) while maintaining viewing angles which is SUPER important for a TV.


----------



## cdcd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Does it? Apart from some review units I've heard its the same sub 2.0 crap.


Check reviews, gamma is much lower on the S2716DG.


----------



## FeDoK

Recieved my S2417DG yesterday. No dead pixels and backlight is pretty even, no scanlines/artefacts on 165hz, seems like I finally won a lottery. Monitor stand is incredibly tight and requires a lot of force to adjust height. Colours out of the box are pretty good, I only lowered brightness to 70 and contrast to 66, but unfortunately gamma is too bright for my liking and you don't have an option to adjust it in OSD, it caused some noticeable banding. So i changed gamma to 80 in NVCP which fixed banding issue for the most part and it seems to work in most games excluding those that provide you an option to adjust gamma in game menu (Witcher 3). 1440p without Windows scaling looks too small for 24" and with scaling set to 125% some apps like Steam/Sony Vegas look blurry which is a bummer.

My biggest problem so far is custom resolution, I can't create any custom resolution in NVCP, my monitor goes straight into power saving mod when I try to create any resolution even below native and I used to play many games in 3-4k on my old 120hz DVI-D BenQ XL2420T. Can anyone tell me why I can't use custom resolutions anymore? DSR is not an option since it uses some terrible scaling filter and is usable only in 4x with 0% smoothing which is 5k and is too demanding in modern games.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdcd*
> 
> Check reviews, gamma is much lower on the S2716DG.


Yeah, but user experiences seem to point out that it's like the S2716DG, except a couple cherry picked review units.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> You pretty much summed it up. For the price, this monitor and its equivalents cannot be beat. I dont find spending twice as much money for the 27 inch IPS monitors to be a very smart move. You'd be spending more money for a monitor that is still ultimately flawed in the end. Are they better? Maybe...but sure as hell not twice the amount.


Well if Dell S2417DG was actually 1/2 the price of XB271HU that would be nice

but in my country S2417DG = 2400 PLN and XB271HU = 3200-3400 PLN as of late.

What I find absolutely bizzarre is that XF270HUA is CHEAPER than S2417DG while being a 27" 144hz 1440p IPS screen, exactly the same as XB271HU, only lacking g-sync. I'm using German pricing for XF270HUA (mindfactory, amazon - > they ship to PL), but still.... what the heck.

And all of those stories about Acer's products being crap are sadly true. Then again, I'd rather accept uneven whites than TN washed out, dull, lifeless image. So, to ask the same question again: can you make this monitor look gorgeous (comparable to XB271HU which definitively is an eye candy), or are you stuck with that "TN look" of washed out image "for gamers" that I absolutely hate?


----------



## knotty150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I did 6 months of research before i bought this monitor, overall you cant do better for the money when taking all factors into consideration. There is no such thing as a perfect monitor, every technology has its perks and drawbacks but for its intended use case you simply cannot do better than this dell for the money. I scoured every owner thread of the gsync monitors and the dell had the least complaints, until we get an affordable local dimming or OLED monitor this dell is the consensus pick.


Thanks for your opinion mate. Decision made, I've ordered one for £400.

Cheers


----------



## Shiotcrock

I've been using my 24" Dell since launch I use a smaller one for surfing 60hz.

This is a really good monitor for gaming I found 27" too big with my ROG Swift so I switched to a 24" Dell DG and it's loads better for fast paced gaming. I have the monitor like 2 feet away on my desk and it's still good. I mainly got the smaller monitor because Divinity Original Sin 2 looks like bad on my 27" reading text and blocking out all that light just wasn't doing it for me so I switched to the 1440P Dell monitor and it was a great switch


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Well if Dell S2417DG was actually 1/2 the price of XB271HU that would be nice
> 
> but in my country S2417DG = 2400 PLN and XB271HU = 3200-3400 PLN as of late.
> 
> What I find absolutely bizzarre is that XF270HUA is CHEAPER than S2417DG while being a 27" 144hz 1440p IPS screen, exactly the same as XB271HU, only lacking g-sync. I'm using German pricing for XF270HUA (mindfactory, amazon - > they ship to PL), but still.... what the heck.
> 
> And all of those stories about Acer's products being crap are sadly true. Then again, I'd rather accept uneven whites than TN washed out, dull, lifeless image. So, to ask the same question again: can you make this monitor look gorgeous (comparable to XB271HU which definitively is an eye candy), or are you stuck with that "TN look" of washed out image "for gamers" that I absolutely hate?


In your case yes it's a bit more complicated situation I understand. Here in the US you can find the Dell for 400 USD many times but the Acer XB271HU has always been 750+ USD, maybe 700 USD on sale. Just not really worth it when you think about what you're paying extra for over the Dell in my opinion. Unfortunately I no longer own my XB270HU(almost same panel as XB271HU) so I cannot actually do a direct side by side comparison with those 2 monitors. The only IPS screen I still own is the Asus MG24U 4k IPS that I use side by side to the Dell. I would say the Dell gets respectably close to the Asus, it's not 100% exact of course, but close enough for me personally.


----------



## FeDoK

I managed to create custom resolutions i wanted([email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]). It seems the problem was caused by timings set on auto which are determined by your current refresh rate. I simply changed my desktop refresh rate to 120hz and it allowed me to create this resolutions. Already tested it ingame and everything works fine and scales well.
Look at timing section:


http://imgur.com/ZJNuy


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FeDoK*
> 
> I managed to create custom resolutions i wanted([email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]). It seems the problem was caused by timings set on auto which are determined by your current refresh rate. I simply changed my desktop refresh rate to 120hz and it allowed me to create this resolutions. Already tested it ingame and everything works fine and scales well.
> Look at timing section:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZJNuy


Why not just use DSR?


----------



## pidginduck

I just got this monitor directly from Amazon (double checked to make sure they were the reseller) and got a revision A00 manufactured in Jan 2017. Kinda disappointed in that regard, but my games look amazing anyways at 165hz.

The only issue I notice is colorbanding and it is VERY noticeable particularly in this picture around the green area: http://i.imgur.com/Y8gj9Dd.png
Can anybody with a later revision (A04 or A05) check the image and confirm if the colorbanding is still there? My previous el-cheapo monitor QNIX QX2710LED doesn't have the colorbanding issue with that picture.


----------



## tubik

I think there is only A00 for S2417DG - those revisions you listed are for the 27" version.


----------



## ironhide138

Yeah, I just got an A00 from may 2017 direct from Dell.

Only the 27" has multiple revisions.


----------



## Requiemourn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pidginduck*
> 
> I just got this monitor directly from Amazon (double checked to make sure they were the reseller) and got a revision A00 manufactured in Jan 2017. Kinda disappointed in that regard, but my games look amazing anyways at 165hz.
> 
> The only issue I notice is colorbanding and it is VERY noticeable particularly in this picture around the green area: http://i.imgur.com/Y8gj9Dd.png
> Can anybody with a later revision (A04 or A05) check the image and confirm if the colorbanding is still there? My previous el-cheapo monitor QNIX QX2710LED doesn't have the colorbanding issue with that picture.


It should go away if you undo any changes you've made to the gamma curve, either through the NVIDIA Control Panel or an .icc profile.


----------



## Scotty99

So gsync/fast sync is broken on creators update.

Huge amounts of stutter in game unless i set cap to 155 FPS (setting to 163 i would still get stutter, i had to go lower to remove it), the behavior of borderless windowed+fast sync is not working properly in creators update, it goes above refresh rate of the monitor and there is noticeable stuttering even with fast sync on. Rolled back to anniversart update and everything is smooth as butter, with FPS capped at 163 (automatic behavior) like it should be.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So gsync/fast sync is broken on creators update.
> 
> Huge amounts of stutter in game unless i set cap to 155 FPS (setting to 163 i would still get stutter, i had to go lower to remove it), the behavior of borderless windowed+fast sync is not working properly in creators update, it goes above refresh rate of the monitor and there is noticeable stuttering even with fast sync on. Rolled back to anniversart update and everything is smooth as butter, with FPS capped at 163 (automatic behavior) like it should be.


I did some testing and don't notice any stuttering, however, Gsync is clearly not working fully or not at all above 155 FPS for me. I've only used Sniper Elite 3 to test so far but I also noticed that in Gears of War Ultimate Edition, if I used Vsync I would be capped to 150 FPS, even though my refresh rate selected in game and in windows is 165hz. Probably not a related issue but I figure I would mention it anyways.

I found a thread on the nvidia forums dating all the way back to September 2016 where people have been reporting this issue but it seems to have died down.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/965224/geforce-drivers/gsync-not-working-100-/1/

I'm going to try out the latest drivers (currently using 382.53) and see if that does anything.


----------



## Scotty99

Overwatch was very stuttery when my FPS went over my refresh rate, this should not be happening with fast sync enabled but it was. The behavior in creators update is incorrect, it should be limiting FPS to 163 in borderless windowed mode but it was not. Back on anniversary edition and i will not be going back to creators lol.


----------



## FeDoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Why not just use DSR?


DSR uses Gaussian blur filter for downsampling whereas custom resolution uses bicubic filter which produces a much sharper image. Basically DSR looks good only at 4x native with 0% smoothness.


----------



## ironhide138

I tried to roll back to an older version fo windows, so I didn't have to use the ****ty creator update.... But windows wouldn t let me. If I did a fresh install of windows 10, would it auto update to creators?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I tried to roll back to an older version fo windows, so I didn't have to use the ****ty creator update.... But windows wouldn t let me. If I did a fresh install of windows 10, would it auto update to creators?


Im trying to figure that out right now.

There is a tool for windows 10 home but it is not finding the creators update, i am thinking that is because i havent yet got the popup to "review settings" for it yet. Here is the tool:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3073930/how-to-temporarily-prevent-a-driver-update-from-reinstalling-in-window

Its down the page a bit. Otherwise i think there is a registry edit you can do, but id rather use this tool if it works. If you have windows 10 pro there is a checkbox to "defer feature updates" that does the same thing as this tool.


----------



## FeDoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I did some testing and don't notice any stuttering, however, Gsync is clearly not working fully or not at all above 155 FPS for me. I've only used Sniper Elite 3 to test so far but I also noticed that in Gears of War Ultimate Edition, if I used Vsync I would be capped to 150 FPS, even though my refresh rate selected in game and in windows is 165hz. Probably not a related issue but I figure I would mention it anyways.
> 
> I found a thread on the nvidia forums dating all the way back to September 2016 where people have been reporting this issue but it seems to have died down.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/965224/geforce-drivers/gsync-not-working-100-/1/
> 
> I'm going to try out the latest drivers (currently using 382.53) and see if that does anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Overwatch was very stuttery when my FPS went over my refresh rate, this should not be happening with fast sync enabled but it was. The behavior in creators update is incorrect, it should be limiting FPS to 163 in borderless windowed mode but it was not. Back on anniversary edition and i will not be going back to creators lol.


Here's a fix for you: 




TL;DW: Change your Windows power plan from balanced to high performance.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya limiting FPS works for overwatch, but i play all games in borderless windowed and not all games have a FPS limiter. In anniversary update gsync limits all games to 163 FPS by default, im not going to open msi afterburner everytime i open a game, im just going to avoid creators update.


----------



## FeDoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya limiting FPS works for overwatch, but i play all games in borderless windowed and not all games have a FPS limiter. In anniversary update gsync limits all games to 163 FPS by default, im not going to open msi afterburner everytime i open a game, im just going to avoid creators update.


Gsync shouldn't lock fps in any game on its own.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FeDoK*
> 
> Gsync shouldn't lock fps in any game on its own.


\\

That isnt gsync behavior sorry, its fast sync. Fast sync+borderless windowed+anniversary update=all games locked to 163 by default. Creators update changes this behavior and when going above refresh rate games get stutter, i even tried turning vsync to "on" in nvidia control panel,. this limited games to 165 fps but i was still somehow getting stutter.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FeDoK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I did some testing and don't notice any stuttering, however, Gsync is clearly not working fully or not at all above 155 FPS for me. I've only used Sniper Elite 3 to test so far but I also noticed that in Gears of War Ultimate Edition, if I used Vsync I would be capped to 150 FPS, even though my refresh rate selected in game and in windows is 165hz. Probably not a related issue but I figure I would mention it anyways.
> 
> I found a thread on the nvidia forums dating all the way back to September 2016 where people have been reporting this issue but it seems to have died down.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/965224/geforce-drivers/gsync-not-working-100-/1/
> 
> I'm going to try out the latest drivers (currently using 382.53) and see if that does anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Overwatch was very stuttery when my FPS went over my refresh rate, this should not be happening with fast sync enabled but it was. The behavior in creators update is incorrect, it should be limiting FPS to 163 in borderless windowed mode but it was not. Back on anniversary edition and i will not be going back to creators lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a fix for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DW: Change your Windows power plan from balanced to high performance.
Click to expand...

Mine was already on high performance, but switching from that to balanced then back seems to have done something as now gsync is working better above 155 fps and completely cuts off at 165.


----------



## ironhide138

Ugh, looks like I have another headache ahah. Bright green stuck pixel, about 2 inches from center screen. Gonna try to fix this with one fo those colour flashing things


----------



## Hajiwaji

Hello guys
I am about to get the monitor. Can you guide me through the calibration process?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hajiwaji*
> 
> Hello guys
> I am about to get the monitor. Can you guide me through the calibration process?


There really isn't a one-size-fits-all calibration guide, but below are the settings that I use, you can use those to get a baseline if you wish.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Brightness 60
Contrast 65
Red 98%
Green 98%
Blue 100%
Response Time Normal (Never use fast, this causes overshoot)
Overclock 165hz
55% Saturation (NVIDIA Control Panel)
ICM Profile included in Dell's driver package


----------



## tubik

Do you guys notice pixel inversion with this monitor? I can see it in some games (World of Tanks is worst) and youtube videos, not sure if it's normal on the 24" version or not


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubik*
> 
> Do you guys notice pixel inversion with this monitor? I can see it in some games (World of Tanks is worst) and youtube videos, not sure if it's normal on the 24" version or not


Do you have response time set to fast? Change it back to normal if so.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubik*
> 
> Do you guys notice pixel inversion with this monitor? I can see it in some games (World of Tanks is worst) and youtube videos, not sure if it's normal on the 24" version or not


You have the 27 incher? Thats known to suffer from inversion artifacts but the 24 inch one is free from it.


----------



## MynRich

Any advice between picking up the 27" at my local bestbuy for $450 or the 24" on Amazon for $383? The back and forth from earlier pages threw me for quite a loop. I was leaning more towards 24" (to pair with my ROG PG248Q as they're the same physical size)


----------



## garretsw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> Any advice between picking up the 27" at my local bestbuy for $450 or the 24" on Amazon for $383? The back and forth from earlier pages threw me for quite a loop. I was leaning more towards 24" (to pair with my ROG PG248Q as they're the same physical size)


I would probably go with the 24 inch in your case


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MynRich*
> 
> Any advice between picking up the 27" at my local bestbuy for $450 or the 24" on Amazon for $383? The back and forth from earlier pages threw me for quite a loop. I was leaning more towards 24" (to pair with my ROG PG248Q as they're the same physical size)


24


----------



## tubik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Do you have response time set to fast? Change it back to normal if so.


Using normal since I read Fast causes ghosting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> You have the 27 incher? Thats known to suffer from inversion artifacts but the 24 inch one is free from it.


24" and I can still see it. I'm only using 120 Hz now, no idea if 144/165Hz will make it better or worse...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

This is probably the strangest thing I've ever had happen to me with a monitor.

Started up mirrors edge catalyst and my entire PC locks up, mouse and keyboard unresponsive. I do a hard reboot and find myself at 85hz, unable to select anything higher. I tried a few things out like replacing cables, using Intel HD, but no success. Eventually I get 165hz back and think it's resolved, but nope, G-SYNC isn't enabled according to monitor OSD even though in the Nvidia control panel it says it is, so I restart and disable Intel HD, only to find out I'm back at 85hz in G-SYNC mode at least according to the OSD. Disabled G-SYNC in the Control Panel and made sure it was off in OSD, restarted, had 165hz again so I selected that, then enabled G-SYNC, and all is working now.

One reason I switched to Nvidia was because issues like these always seemed to happen on AMD, I really hope I don't experience any more issues...


----------



## IntergalacticSp

By request I am re-posting my ICC profile I made on 6/29 because the file hosting site expired my upload.

I used Colormunki Display and DisplayCAL 3.3.2.0. I ran the calibration at 77 cd/m2 measured in the middle of the screen.
OSD settings: 18% brightness, 68% contrast, R=99, G=98, B=100 (custom), 1440p 165 Hz.
Target: D6500, gamma 2.2.
I did not set anything in NVCP to override anything. I am still using this profile.

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=45765891581987433454


----------



## fallenfuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> By request I am re-posting my ICC profile I made on 6/29 because the file hosting site expired my upload.
> 
> I used Colormunki Display and DisplayCAL 3.3.2.0. I ran the calibration at 77 cd/m2 measured in the middle of the screen.
> OSD settings: 18% brightness, 68% contrast, R=99, G=98, B=100 (custom), 1440p 165 Hz.
> Target: D6500, gamma 2.2.
> I did not set anything in NVCP to override anything. I am still using this profile.
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=45765891581987433454


Nice, thanks. Will try.
Playing with lots of icc profiles still to find the best one


----------



## pdawg17

What is an "acceptable" amount of light bleed on this monitor? If I have a black screen I can see a thin line of bleed along the bezel as well as a very faint "haze" in a couple areas of the screen.

I hate to exchange it as everything else seems perfect (no dead pixels etc)...


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdawg17*
> 
> What is an "acceptable" amount of light bleed on this monitor? If I have a black screen I can see a thin line of bleed along the bezel as well as a very faint "haze" in a couple areas of the screen.
> 
> I hate to exchange it as everything else seems perfect (no dead pixels etc)...


Anything more than the bleed along the bottom bezel i would deem unacceptable. I think all of them have some bleed along the bottom, mine does, otherwise i have no other bleed.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anything more than the bleed along the bottom bezel i would deem unacceptable. I think all of them have some bleed along the bottom, mine does, otherwise i have no other bleed.


Which is strange given the bezel on the bottom is thicker. I thought thicker bezels helped with bleed. Anyways it probably is normal for all of them to have it there but the only way I can really even spot mine is by looking at it through my phone camera otherwise it's not noticeable by eye. Still proves it's there regardless.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Which is strange given the bezel on the bottom is thicker. I thought thicker bezels helped with bleed. Anyways it probably is normal for all of them to have it there but the only way I can really even spot mine is by looking at it through my phone camera otherwise it's not noticeable by eye. Still proves it's there regardless.


That's a myth, the XB271HU panel was designed to lessen BLB, and it's a thin bezel design.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> That's a myth, the XB271HU panel was designed to lessen BLB, and it's a thin bezel design.


Yeah I figured. Oh well as long as it's not actually noticeable in real life viewing I'm fine with it.


----------



## IntergalacticSp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdawg17*
> 
> What is an "acceptable" amount of light bleed on this monitor? If I have a black screen I can see a thin line of bleed along the bezel as well as a very faint "haze" in a couple areas of the screen.
> 
> I hate to exchange it as everything else seems perfect (no dead pixels etc)...


My monitor in a dark room looks close to the picture this reviewer below posted in the Luminance Uniformity section. Although I think mine is a bit brighter all around. It is very obvious when the monitor is the only light source and it is rendering all black (see lightbleedtest.com). I have tried to take a picture of mine with my phone camera in pro mode but I can't get it to look as I see it. It is only slightly annoying to me. From what I understand IPS panels can be worse with their glow.
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2417dg/


----------



## pdawg17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntergalacticSp*
> 
> My monitor in a dark room looks close to the picture this reviewer below posted in the Luminance Uniformity section. Although I think mine is a bit brighter all around. It is very obvious when the monitor is the only light source and it is rendering all black (see lightbleedtest.com). I have tried to take a picture of mine with my phone camera in pro mode but I can't get it to look as I see it. It is only slightly annoying to me. From what I understand IPS panels can be worse with their glow.
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/dell-s2417dg/


For me it's really just a thin, very dim "line" of light along the left and bottom edge (does not extend onto the screen) with a VERY faint section of "cloudy" in the left center portion. I can't really see much on the link you provided. I tried taking a picture too but it just doesn't show what I see. It really doesn't bother me unless I'm looking for it in a very dark, "blank" scene. I was just playing Doom for 2 hours today and it looks great...I would just hate to exchange it and have one that looks worse...


----------



## Scotty99

What settings do you guys use for windows 10 creators update? I get stuttering past my refresh rate no matter what i set global vsync to in nvcp. Only way i can fix this is by setting a frame limiter.....dam this creators update lol.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What settings do you guys use for windows 10 creators update? I get stuttering past my refresh rate no matter what i set global vsync to in nvcp. Only way i can fix this is by setting a frame limiter.....dam this creators update lol.


I've always used RTSS frame limiter. Blurbusters found the input lag to be minimal, well at least for counter strike.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya most games i play have a limiter built in which is nice, i just miss the behavior of anniversary update where windowed borderless mode would cap it at 162 automatically with fast sync enabled. Whats odd tho is no matter what mode (fullscreen, borderless windowed, vsync forced on, vsync off, fast sync) i get stuttering when my FPS reaches (capped by vsync) or exceeds (fast sync). Just weird that i NEED a frame limiter to avoid these stutters, you wouldnt think a 400 dollar monitor would need you to do this to.


----------



## ironhide138

Any suggestions for windows scaling in win 10 Ce? I find 120% is perfect... But my icons won't stay in place, every restart the first line gets messed up.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Any suggestions for windows scaling in win 10 Ce? I find 120% is perfect... But my icons won't stay in place, every restart the first line gets messed up.


I just use 125%, everything fits almost exactly as it did on my 1080p 24 inch monitor at 100% scaling.


----------



## ironhide138

But.... It looks so blurry at times.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> But.... It looks so blurry at times.


That's due to a lot of older Win32 programs that just don't scale correctly, they will look blurry at 120% as well but not as much.

One fix you can try for those blurry programs is to go to where the .exe is located, click the compatibility tab, and choose System (Enhanced) under scaling.


----------



## Nyrad

Hello,

I just got the Dell S2417dg and loaded the Color Profile from the first Post. All looks and feels great so far.

After some configuration in the Nvidia Settings and in Windows the 165hz work as advertised but one thing bothers me: In Games like Overwatch or PUBG the OSD on the Monitor shows "Resolution: 2560x1440,120 hz g-sync mode". Of course i set Overwatch in the Ingame Menu to 2560x1440 165hz. When i tab out back to the Windows Desktop the Monitors OSD Information shows up correctly (Resolution: 2560x1440,165 hz g-sync mode). Is there any special setting i still have to configure to use 165 hz in Games or is it a bug with the OSD?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyrad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just got the Dell S2417dg and loaded the Color Profile from the first Post. All looks and feels great so far.
> 
> After some configuration in the Nvidia Settings and in Windows the 165hz work as advertised but one thing bothers me: In Games like Overwatch or PUBG the OSD on the Monitor shows "Resolution: 2560x1440,120 hz g-sync mode". Of course i set Overwatch in the Ingame Menu to 2560x1440 165hz. When i tab out back to the Windows Desktop the Monitors OSD Information shows up correctly (Resolution: 2560x1440,165 hz g-sync mode). Is there any special setting i still have to set to use 165 hz in Games or is it a bug?


Try turning on Vsync in-game and see what your FPS is capped to, if it's 120 FPS then it is not a bug and indeed only running at 120hz max. If it is 165hz then it is just a bug, nothing to worry about.

What I would do is turn off g-sync in the Nvidia control panel, make sure monitor OSD says Normal Mode, restart your PC, make sure your refresh rate is set to 165hz, enable g-sync again, and go in game to see if it says the same thing.


----------



## Nyrad

edit: solved as detailed in the next post. it was the other device i had connected to the graphics card (beamer)


----------



## Nyrad

First off thanks for the super fast reply









What i just noticed is that it doesn't matter what kind of Hz i configure inside Overwatch. With V-Sync it caps to 120 fps even if i set it to 2560x1440 60hz inside the game.
But I think i just found the bug here. I have a projector (BenQ W1070) on the HDMI port that shows up in Windows and in OW even though it's turned off. When i disconnect the HDMI cable and restart overwatch then G-Sync finally works with 165hz. It even stays that way when i plug the (still not turned on) projector back in but after a windows restart Overwatch (not the windows desktop) defaults back to 120hz G-Sync.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyrad*
> 
> First off thanks for the super fast reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i just noticed is that it doesn't matter what kind of Hz i configure inside Overwatch. With V-Sync it caps to 120 fps even if i set it to 2560x1440 60hz inside the game.
> But I think i just found the bug here. I have a projector (BenQ W1070) on the HDMI port that shows up in Windows and in OW even though it's turned off. When i disconnect the HDMI cable and restart overwatch then G-Sync finally works with 165hz. It even stays that way when i plug the (still not turned on) projector back in but after a windows restart Overwatch (not the windows desktop) defaults back to 120hz G-Sync.


Yeah I've heard nothing but problems from people who have another display connected while G-SYNC is enabled, same goes for freesync.

Either people don't get adaptive sync working at all or their refresh rate is below what it is suppose to be, and I wouldn't be surprised if it is a Windows thing rather than the fault of AMD or Nvidia.


----------



## Mattiwatti

Has anyone had issues getting this monitor to run at over 120Hz? I cannot select any refresh rates higher than 120Hz in either the Windows or NVIDIA control panels. The OSD has overclocking enabled at 165Hz and reports '2560x1440, 120Hz, G-SYNC Mode' with a maximum of 144Hz. I would have expected at least 144Hz to be available even without overclocking, but it isn't. Disabling G-Sync, doing a factory reset on the OSD and unplugging my second monitor from the DVI port (some suggestions I've found on here) unfortunately did not help.

I can create a custom resolution in the NVIDIA control panel and set it to 144 or 165Hz there, but after pressing "Test" the monitor OSD still reports 120Hz (though the control panel message reports the test was successful). The newly created custom resolution then essentially disappears immediately as it isn't shown in the list of available resolutions, so I couldn't select it even if I wanted to.

Setup:
- Dell S2417DG using the DisplayPort cable that came with it
- Geforce GTX 770 2GB
- Windows 7 x64
- NVIDIA drivers 384.94 (clean installation - I've also tried older versions with no luck)

Could my aging GTX 770 and/or its 2GB of memory be the cause of this? I'm planning to replace it sometime in the future if/when video card prices return to normal, but for now I'm planning to keep it. I've checked and it does support DisplayPort 1.2, so that couldn't be the cause. If that is the case then I will be OK with using 120Hz until I get a replacement card, but otherwise I will have to return the monitor unless I can find a way to fix this.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats weird dude, 165hz option should be there. Sorry maybe someone else has a suggestion.


----------



## tubik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattiwatti*
> 
> Has anyone had issues getting this monitor to run at over 120Hz? I cannot select any refresh rates higher than 120Hz in either the Windows or NVIDIA control panels. The OSD has overclocking enabled at 165Hz and reports '2560x1440, 120Hz, G-SYNC Mode' with a maximum of 144Hz. I would have expected at least 144Hz to be available even without overclocking, but it isn't. Disabling G-Sync, doing a factory reset on the OSD and unplugging my second monitor from the DVI port (some suggestions I've found on here) unfortunately did not help.
> 
> I can create a custom resolution in the NVIDIA control panel and set it to 144 or 165Hz there, but after pressing "Test" the monitor OSD still reports 120Hz (though the control panel message reports the test was successful). The newly created custom resolution then essentially disappears immediately as it isn't shown in the list of available resolutions, so I couldn't select it even if I wanted to.
> 
> Setup:
> - Dell S2417DG using the DisplayPort cable that came with it
> - Geforce GTX 770 2GB
> - Windows 7 x64
> - NVIDIA drivers 384.94 (clean installation - I've also tried older versions with no luck)
> 
> Could my aging GTX 770 and/or its 2GB of memory be the cause of this? I'm planning to replace it sometime in the future if/when video card prices return to normal, but for now I'm planning to keep it. I've checked and it does support DisplayPort 1.2, so that couldn't be the cause. If that is the case then I will be OK with using 120Hz until I get a replacement card, but otherwise I will have to return the monitor unless I can find a way to fix this.


GTX 770 doesn't support it (pixel clock is too low).


----------



## ironhide138

Gtx 770 and 1440p?

Youre gonna a have a bad time


----------



## Mattiwatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubik*
> 
> GTX 770 doesn't support it (pixel clock is too low).


Awesome, that's a relief and saves me from returning a monitor that isn't actually broken. I knew there was going to be no way I was going to be able to use the 770 for gaming at those refresh rates, but it did surprise me that even Windows wouldn't allow me to set the refresh rate to its rated value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Gtx 770 and 1440p?
> 
> Youre gonna a have a bad time


I mainly use my PC for programming, where the 1440p resolution alone is a huge improvement over my previous 1080p monitor. However when I do play games I value frame rate above everything else, so I figured I'd get this monitor now even though my card can't handle it at the moment (save for CS, that works beautifully for 15 minutes until the card overheats). Then when I get a new card in a few months I won't be stuck in 60Hz hell for all eternity like so many poor souls.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattiwatti*
> 
> Has anyone had issues getting this monitor to run at over 120Hz? I cannot select any refresh rates higher than 120Hz in either the Windows or NVIDIA control panels. The OSD has overclocking enabled at 165Hz and reports '2560x1440, 120Hz, G-SYNC Mode' with a maximum of 144Hz. I would have expected at least 144Hz to be available even without overclocking, but it isn't. Disabling G-Sync, doing a factory reset on the OSD and unplugging my second monitor from the DVI port (some suggestions I've found on here) unfortunately did not he


Hi man! Could it be the cable? Or are you using the provided cable the monitor came with? I've had issues with my older DP cables. Just trowing it out there.


----------



## paulkemp

*I need help from the cable guy!*

I only have DVI port left on my gtx 1080. So I need to connect a 3rd monitor that support high hz. The cable needs to be at least 3 m as well.

If I get a 3m DP 1.4 cable, I need to have a DP to DVI adapter on the end, to connect to my GPU. Does these adapter support 144hz? If so, what adapter shuld I get?

I live in Norway, and I am guessing Ill have to order this from Amazon or Ebay. Tips appreciated!


----------



## Scotty99

I tried hooking my HTPC up to this monitor just to see how overwatch played, to my dismay HDMI is limited to 60hz at 1440p? I guess this monitor does not have HDMI 2.0 like my gt 1030 does?

If i got a HDMI to display port adapter would that allow me to go over 60 hz? Not sure how adapting works in that regard.


----------



## ironhide138

The adapter wouldn't change anything. It would allow you to use HDMI if you only had a DP port on the monitor or gpu, but it can't change the signal the cable carries.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> The adapter wouldn't change anything. It would allow you to use HDMI if you only had a DP port on the monitor or gpu, but it can't change the signal the cable carries.


Thats not what im saying. I want to go HDMI from my GPU to the display port in on the monitor. HDMI 2.0 on my GPU is fully capable of sending a 165hz 1440p signal but the monitor does not have a HDMI 2.0 port.

I know adapters exist that go from DP>HDMI 2.0, like someone on a haswell and above PC so they can get 4k 60hz on their TV, i am wondering if the opposite of this exists.

The problem is with the monitor not having a HDMI 2.0 port.


----------



## ironhide138

So I just noticed, when I open the OSD it says "2560x1440, 165hz gsync" on the left... But on the right it says "maximum 2560x1440 144hz".... What's up with that?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So I just noticed, when I open the OSD it says "2560x1440, 165hz gsync" on the left... But on the right it says "maximum 2560x1440 144hz".... What's up with that?


Mine says the same, the left is basically displaying what your computer is currently feeding the monitor and the signal its accepting. The right is just what i imagine to be a hard coded part of the OSD thats just meant to say what the monitor is capable of at its maximum. Remember the overclock is not a guarantee. Change your hz to 60 and see it update to 60hz on the left and still say 144hz on the right.


----------



## KGPrime

Got mine in yesterday.

1. Gsync, Amazing. Agree the clarity in motion is pretty good.
2. No dead pixels. Had a stuck pixel in the lower right, i lightly tapped it and it went away.
3. No backlight bleed. Pretty decent blacks. I am currently running 7 brightness. Was using 4. But i couldn't even go above 10...not sure how people are staring at 30-50+ brightness on these things, i would go blind.
4. Color pretty decent out of box, using anyone else icm basically made it absolutely terrible, which is not recommended anyway and there's almost no reason you should ever do that. What i was checking for is if anyone was able to get a better gamma curves. Which leads me too...
5. Gamma is terrible. Banding in smoke and compressed images is real and it doesn't seem like it can be gotten rid of or even toned down much at all. I was worried about this but thought i would be able to dial it out enough to be tolerable with quick gamma, but doesn't seem like you can..I have a 10 year old gateway ccfl tn panel that has better gamma and quite frankly pixel density aside it looks slightly better..because the glossy ar coating on it helps, it does have a slightest amount of banding in certain games smoke but it's basically unnoticeable usually, and a lot less than on the Dell anyway.

For the price it's a pretty good "gaming" monitor though, certainly. The blacks are really good enough at my brightness level, the whites stay very pure, the horizontal viewing angle test - watch Netflix from my bed at a fairly sharp angle and it is really good for tn.
No smear or ghosting i've noticed, the screen coating is good enough for matte/semi gloss, from a glossy lover, though i can still see a slight grain/screen door and affects text slightly, but no sparkle. It's just not "glossy" level of sharpness as it could be.

The gamma though, it sucks. It certainly looks good the majority of the time though, and then what's left anyway, VA garbage or AHVA panel lottery.

I do actually wish i took a chance on a pg279q or Acer xb270hu now just to see them in my room under my conditions. I'm thinking i run such low brightness anyway the Ips glow might not be that bad, but then every time i think that i go look at the threads on them to remind myself about all the other issues with them.

Not sure if i will keep the Dell. Wanted to try the Acer XB241yu due to having gamma adjustment in the osd, but it's 100 dollars more and approaching Xb270hu cost. I guess i would pay 100 dollars more for that now if i think about it if the screen coating is as good as the Dell in recent revisions. 27" is really too big, for me, this thing already feels HUGE at 24" due to the resolution, i already play Quake in a 1080p window on the 24" Dell, which is actually great though and what i planned to do so i can still see my desktop and switch to discord ect all on one monitor. I've played a lot of games over the years in a bordered window, doesn't bother me, well i in fact like it.


----------



## RAZR96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> 3. No backlight bleed. Pretty decent blacks. I am currently running 7 brightness. Was using 4. But i couldn't even go above 10...not sure how people are staring at 30-50+ brightness on these things, i would go blind.


Are you using the monitor in a pitch black room? Because 0-10% brightness is ~30-60 cd/m². The norm is 120-160cd/m² in daylight which is around 35-60% brightness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> 5. Gamma is terrible. Banding in smoke and compressed images is real and it doesn't seem like it can be gotten rid of or even toned down much at all. I was worried about this but thought i would be able to dial it out enough to be tolerable with quick gamma, but doesn't seem like you can..I have a 10 year old gateway ccfl tn panel that has better gamma and quite frankly pixel density aside it looks slightly better..because the glossy ar coating on it helps, it does have a slightest amount of banding in certain games smoke but it's basically unnoticeable usually, and a lot less than on the Dell anyway.


Use ReShade's deband effect to fix it in games. I'm trying to find a way to add ReShade to video players but all the info out there is outdated. I've resorted to VLC and MPC-HC (through MadVR)'s own debanding options, they do a decent job but they aren't as good as ReShade. The ultimate solution would be for Nvidia to add dithering in their driver, but I wouldn't hold my breath for that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Not sure if i will keep the Dell. Wanted to try the Acer XB241yu due to having gamma adjustment in the osd, but it's 100 dollars more and approaching Xb270hu cost. I guess i would pay 100 dollars more for that now if i think about it if the screen coating is as good as the Dell in recent revisions.


The XB241YU has a heavy matte coating. In fact the S2417DG and S2716DG's newer revisions are the only 1440p TN panels with a lighter coating that I know of. That alone makes them the only ones worth considering for me. How lovely is it that they're the only ones without gamma control in the OSD, the only ones with such severe banding. It's like every monitor has to have a fatal flaw.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAZR96*
> 
> Are you using the monitor in a pitch black room? Because 0-10% brightness is ~30-60 cd/m². The norm is 120-160cd/m² in daylight which is around 35-60% brightness.
> Use ReShade's deband effect to fix it in games. I'm trying to find a way to add ReShade to video players but all the info out there is outdated. I've resorted to VLC and MPC-HC (through MadVR)'s own debanding options, they do a decent job but they aren't as good as ReShade. The ultimate solution would be for Nvidia to add dithering in their driver, but I wouldn't hold my breath for that.
> The XB241YU has a heavy matte coating. In fact the S2417DG and S2716DG's newer revisions are the only 1440p TN panels with a lighter coating that I know of. That alone makes them the only ones worth considering for me. How lovely is it that they're the only ones without gamma control in the OSD, the only ones with such severe banding. It's like every monitor has to have a fatal flaw.


How heavy is it though? I found the dell U2312HM much better than XB271HU in regards to the coating, the glossy acer just sucked every reflection and blasted it in your face, couldn't use it any other way than a completely sealed room from daylight.

If the XB241YU has ability to select 2.2ish gamma, its got me really interested now.


----------



## Astreon

xb271hu is intentionally light on AG coating to allow better image quality. I think it's the best AG coating (because to me, the less AG coating, the better) that allows for darker blacks and more vivid colors as opposed to, say, u2412m which blasts the user with a thick, prismatic-like coating that's absolutely atrocious to look at.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Got mine in yesterday.
> 
> 1. Gsync, Amazing. Agree the clarity in motion is pretty good.
> 2. No dead pixels. Had a stuck pixel in the lower right, i lightly tapped it and it went away.
> 3. No backlight bleed. Pretty decent blacks. I am currently running 7 brightness. Was using 4. But i couldn't even go above 10...not sure how people are staring at 30-50+ brightness on these things, i would go blind.
> 4. Color pretty decent out of box, using anyone else icm basically made it absolutely terrible, which is not recommended anyway and there's almost no reason you should ever do that. What i was checking for is if anyone was able to get a better gamma curves. Which leads me too...
> 5. Gamma is terrible. Banding in smoke and compressed images is real and it doesn't seem like it can be gotten rid of or even toned down much at all. I was worried about this but thought i would be able to dial it out enough to be tolerable with quick gamma, but doesn't seem like you can..I have a 10 year old gateway ccfl tn panel that has better gamma and quite frankly pixel density aside it looks slightly better..because the glossy ar coating on it helps, it does have a slightest amount of banding in certain games smoke but it's basically unnoticeable usually, and a lot less than on the Dell anyway.
> 
> For the price it's a pretty good "gaming" monitor though, certainly. The blacks are really good enough at my brightness level, the whites stay very pure, the horizontal viewing angle test - watch Netflix from my bed at a fairly sharp angle and it is really good for tn.
> No smear or ghosting i've noticed, the screen coating is good enough for matte/semi gloss, from a glossy lover, though i can still see a slight grain/screen door and affects text slightly, but no sparkle. It's just not "glossy" level of sharpness as it could be.
> 
> The gamma though, it sucks. It certainly looks good the majority of the time though, and then what's left anyway, VA garbage or AHVA panel lottery.
> 
> I do actually wish i took a chance on a pg279q or Acer xb270hu now just to see them in my room under my conditions. I'm thinking i run such low brightness anyway the Ips glow might not be that bad, but then every time i think that i go look at the threads on them to remind myself about all the other issues with them.
> 
> Not sure if i will keep the Dell. Wanted to try the Acer XB241yu due to having gamma adjustment in the osd, but it's 100 dollars more and approaching Xb270hu cost. I guess i would pay 100 dollars more for that now if i think about it if the screen coating is as good as the Dell in recent revisions. 27" is really too big, for me, this thing already feels HUGE at 24" due to the resolution, i already play Quake in a 1080p window on the 24" Dell, which is actually great though and what i planned to do so i can still see my desktop and switch to discord ect all on one monitor. I've played a lot of games over the years in a bordered window, doesn't bother me, well i in fact like it.


A seconhand XB270HU on ebay is not a bad idea, i used one for a short time (wasn't mine) and besides only having Displayport it was a fine monitor. I like my Dell though, yeah the contrast is weak, and the gamma makes things looked washed out at least for those used to 2.2 gamma, but i've grown accustomed to the BT.1886 curve that this monitor comes with and i calibrated for that curve. You get used to it after some time and it really helps with shadow details making it easier to see people hiding in dark corners.


----------



## KGPrime

blah blah blah, blah blah blah.


----------



## KGPrime

Banding now mostly gone, or tolerable enough for all that matters. Now using 1 brightness, 75 contrast. R100 G100 B100. Might drop green a notch. No digital vibrancy or NVCp gamma settings. It doesn't need it, in fact it makes it a problem though it is a quick and dirty effect.

So a lot of it is getting the height and angle right, which, really has always been for tn. If you are looking at it eye height to about the top of the screen or dead on center the gamma will be only about 1.8 or worse, and banding will be really noticeable. I have it now raised a bit higher than i normally would think too have it, not uncomfortable but ( eye height is just about the lower third of the screen, slightly looking up, with the screen actually angled back about 1 degree. The angle back slightly keep from having to raise it higher and kind of was the final link. Like if i am sitting forward and looking at it about mid screen i can make out some banding in the most offending load screens, like Skyrim smoke for example, and a few halos or glare, but even still those are much more tolerable to look at. Basically tolerable for what the rest of this monitor has to offer. In Quake Champions it's basically a non issue anymore. The team pick screen smoke looks like smoke now. It's not _perfect_ but it's not everywhere and a so far just loading screens so whatever, slightly annoying oh well.

If i lean back in my chair in chill mode, my eye level drops ever slightly more, and the angle at which i am looking at the screen is increased slightly, and then it's even better, while still blacks are not crushed beyond distinction. Checking the plot i posted above and gamma is closer to 2.2 looking at the center of the screen at this eye level. The bottom bar in the plot looks nice and smooth in the stepping , 1 and 2 are still slightly off but better, close enough now. The jumps in brightness are much better. Color and saturation is quite good. I can see detail in darks and especially whites, in like images of snow ect. Overall very pleasing image quality, and hard to even notice darkening at the top of the screen compared to older tns. My browser address box ( dark greys browser skin ) is hardly black crushed at all in full screen where it was before on a smaller tn. Can't even hardly notice the typical tn top darkening on this thing. Screen subjectively feels very uniform for tn. So there's definitely a sweet spot. I would almost say it looks stunning for the money and gaming performance all together i think i am now fairly happy with it. The blacks in a dark room are far from disappointing and minimal lcd glow, if it were only slightly deeper blacks i'd have zero complaints about that.

I think it's a keeper, actually pretty happy with it at this moment


----------



## Scotty99

You use 1 brightness? Is that a typo or?

And ya these screens seem pretty uniform, ive only got a tiny amount of glow from bottom right hand corner, but it has this bluish/purple hue to it that to my eyes looks kind of cool lol.

These really are the best screens for now, until we get some affordable local dimming/hdr displays.

I also max out the color sliders, saw that from a couple people in this thread and it looks good to me, and easy to remember


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You use 1 brightness? Is that a typo or?
> 
> And ya these screens seem pretty uniform, ive only got a tiny amount of glow from bottom right hand corner, but it has this bluish/purple hue to it that to my eyes looks kind of cool lol.
> 
> These really are the best screens for now, until we get some affordable local dimming/hdr displays.
> 
> I also max out the color sliders, saw that from a couple people in this thread and it looks good to me, and easy to remember


1-4 Brightness. Kinda depends on how tired my eyes are. Still yeah, low. My eyes can't take LED light, and i already i don't like bright light in general. I use style sheets for the web a lot and my OS UI is all dark custom, very little pure white on my screen.

I'm sure i'll still be messing with it. May just break and get a used calibrator though i don't know how much more useful it will be on a tn panel at least really.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> 1-4 Brightness. Kinda depends on how tired my eyes are. Still yeah, low. My eyes can't take LED light, and i already i don't like bright light in general. I use style sheets for the web a lot and my OS UI is all dark custom, very little pure white on my screen.
> 
> I'm sure i'll still be messing with it. May just break and get a used calibrator though i don't know how much more useful it will be on a tn panel at least really.


What happens when you go outside and the sun is out? Blindness? Lmao. I used 8 for a long time which was 50 nits, now im at 11 which i think is close to 80 nits after finding that 50 was becoming too dim and was tiring my eyes out and i use a bias light behind the monitor.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> What happens when you go outside and the sun is out? Blindness? Lmao. I used 8 for a long time which was 50 nits, now im at 11 which i think is close to 80 nits after finding that 50 was becoming too dim and was tiring my eyes out and i use a bias light behind the monitor.


Kind of yeah. Seriously, I'm not fond of the sun, especially glare. I live in Washington so grey days are a good day to me. I'm not the only one either though, i have friends say the same thing. Guess that's why we tolerate living here








I also hate the fake bloom glare they put in games. Don't like it in real life, so i don't like it in my games. I'll usually turn down post effects like bloom or off like fake HDR ect.
I might try a bias light. I might have to change it up to adapt. I haven't had an LED panel before and i was actually worried about using one do to this. It does bother my eyes. Tubes. CCFL was ok, and of course crt which i still used a low brightness on.

Oh to add, "matte anti glare" what a joke. I had a light behind me with my fw900's and a crappy tn with glossy ar screen. Light reflection was basically invisible i just looked right though it and never noticed it if i had that light on. On this thing it's just a big white blob totally obscuring the picture unless you crank the brightness way way up.


----------



## FeDoK

I use 85 and a friend of mine uses 100...


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

Could banding be related to 165hz overclock or older gen GPUs?
I tried one with my GTX670 and banding was easily noticeable on that one.
But I recently seen another one which my friend owns, and he uses it at 144hz on Normal overdrive with GTX1070, and I saw literally zero banding on it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klrpwnzsmtms*
> 
> Could banding be related to 165hz overclock or older gen GPUs?
> I tried one with my GTX670 and banding was easily noticeable on that one.
> But I recently seen another one which my friend owns, and he uses it at 144hz on Normal overdrive with GTX1070, and I saw literally zero banding on it.


You shouldn't even be able to achieve 165 Hz on a GTX 670 from my understanding.

On the last page a guy with a GTX 770 couldn't run above 120hz because the pixel clock is too low on that card.


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

That's why I said 165hz overclock *OR* older gen GPUs. It even worked at 120hz max with my GTX670, not the 144hz.
The point was that it might be due to displayport bandwith, and not the panel itself.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klrpwnzsmtms*
> 
> That's why I said 165hz overclock *OR* older gen GPUs. It even worked at 120hz max with my GTX670, not the 144hz.
> The point was that it might be due to displayport bandwith, and not the panel itself.


I apologize, I somehow misread the 'or' as an 'on'.

I don't know how good of friends you are with this guy, but ask him if he can allow you to put your GTX 670 in his rig for testing purposes. Try 120hz on his 1070 first, then put in the GTX 670 and see if it still looks the same. Make sure his OSD settings and Nvidia CP settings are identical to yours at home as well.


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

Impossible to do, we're living in different cities and I won't visit him for the next half a year at least. Hence I came to ask it here instead of testing it myself.


----------



## writer21

How would I upload an ICC profile? I got possible settings you guys could try see if it helps. With this profile I don't notice much banding anymore. Was calibrated with DisplayCal and Spyder5.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> How would I upload an ICC profile? I got possible settings you guys could try see if it helps. With this profile I don't notice much banding anymore. Was calibrated with DisplayCal and Spyder5.


Look for the paperclip icon down on the reply toolbar, it's in-between the image icon and the double quote icon.


----------



## KGPrime

Edit...changed, obsolete.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Look for the paperclip icon down on the reply toolbar, it's in-between the image icon and the double quote icon.


Tried that and it didnt let me upload. Any free sites i could upload to.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Look for the paperclip icon down on the reply toolbar, it's in-between the image icon and the double quote icon.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that and it didnt let me upload. Any free sites i could upload to.
Click to expand...

Zippyshare is the last free no sign up required file sharing service I used, besides that there is Google Drive, MS OneDrive, and Dropbox.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Zippyshare is the last free no sign up required file sharing service I used, besides that there is Google Drive, MS OneDrive, and Dropbox.


Thanks! +rep for you my.

Also here is the file.

http://www44.zippyshare.com/v/eJpgD5CY/file.html

As of now my settings in OSD are 32 Brightness, 75 Contrast.

Custom Color preset with 100 Red, 95 Green, 100 Blue.


----------



## writer21

http://www44.zippyshare.com/v/0sf9gZcp/file.html

This is for Gamma 2.2 but I prefer the first file since colors don't looked more washed out.


----------



## writer21

Also if anyone has any tips for calibration using DisplayCal I'm definitely listening. I also did one for ULMB but I might try another. Thing is DisplayCal takes so long lol. Like a hour long.


----------



## CurnRaisin

My screen is in a need of a bit of a clean would something like this be suitable for the S2417DG?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> My screen is in a need of a bit of a clean would something like this be suitable for the S2417DG?


Make your own, half and half distilled water and isopropyl alcohol. Works better, and cheaper.


----------



## KGPrime

Colors themselves are actually pretty good out of the box, more than anything adjusting the gamma will be all you really need to do. And then adjust your OSD RGB sliders for the monitor to look very good.

You can get the banding almost entirely gone and fix the gamma very well if you don't have a calibrator using Quick Gamma and using Lagom downloadable Test images WITHOUT an embedded sRGB profile. In other words NOT the images that are on the main pages. Do not use those as they will give you a false representation of what your system is actually outputting. They have included the Non embedded profiles for download. Download them and save them on your desktop. View them with a good image viewer, such as XnView.

The images should be centered on your screen. Eyes at basically mid screen or slightly lower. The thing to look for is is any banding in gradients. If you try to fiddle with the gamma of this monitor, or try to add digital vibrance you will start to see banding in all gradients. Most easily noticeable in black to green and black to white. *I do not believe any calibrator can or will fix this completely on this monitor*. I believe the only way this can be truly remedied is through a firmware update, better firmware tuning, and better OSD settings. Calibrating may make some of your colors more "accurate", like from 3.0 to 1.0 deviation, ( _mostly_ unnoticeable to anyone but color professionals who stare at images for 12 hours a day or do prints ) but it will not and cannot fix the gamma perfectly without introducing banding or introducing color cast in gradients. Something most of you will see when trying to use other peoples color profiles. If you see that your banding problem has just gotten worse and will rear it's ugly head sooner or later in the right content.

The reason i say to use the NON sRGB embedded Lagom images http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ ( download at the bottom) is because the ones with embedded sRGB basically assume that web content, images ect have embedded sRBG profiles. Which is not always the case, and on those images you may see banding, where Srgb embedded images look fine, something like your homepage news feed images or similar might pop out to you immediately. If you adjust your image with the Non Srgb profile images to look good, the Srgb embedded images should still look good as they did before, but so will the non color profile embedded images as they are using your OS color settings.

So that's Web content., or any images on your PC like wallpapers ect without an embedded color profile, that aren't actually botched by the creator, like handmade backgrounds, not camera photos, that contain gradients. Camera photos along with jpeg compression will often have compression artifacts. Something you can not get rid of because it is in the source. You can only really mask it by crushing blacks or the lower end of your color spectrum.

Some of my own test images. Larger and easier to utilize on a 24" 1440p monitor.

2048x800 Black to White gradient - No embedded color profile. BMP files. No compression. ( A 256 pixel gradient would be ideal, but this enhances any banding/stepping that might be present, besides the fact that a 256 pixel wide image it too tiny on this monitor to be useful imo)

NewGradient.bmp 4800k .bmp file


2048x800 Black to Green

gradientGREEN-BLACK1.bmp 736k .bmp file


2048x800 Black to Red

gradientRED-BLACK1.bmp 736k .bmp file


2048x800 Black To Blue

gradientBLUE-BLACK1.bmp 736k .bmp file


Simple Red Green and Blue Blocks

RGB-1.bmp 736k .bmp file


Understand any single gradient issue like the green channel will effect a lot of things. Basically any gradient that has a hint of green in it, even if it's a "blue" gradient" that is not pure blue but has some green channel in it and the more it has the more it will be skewed by a bad green channel gradient and vice versa.
On my unit the green channel gradient is the first to go noticeably bad by any changes in contrast or gamma ect.

*Using someone else profile is like 90% futile.* For instance when i tried Adams profile from PCmonitors.info banding and color cast across gradients and the Lagom blocks was terrible. (Pcmonitors.info shout out as one of my favorite review reads for various reasons and keeps getting better, even though he lacks the high end equipment of Prad or TFT i appreciate his approach and videos a lot. But all of these sites i have been reading consistently since basically their inception on the web ) It's not generally recommended by anyone who knows what they are talking about ( Adam included) but only offered as a Hail Mary. If you are at wits end, sure try it, but don't be surprised if it makes everything worse. And by that i mean you tested all gradients and color cast ect and it did not make something totally out of whack while you think it fixed something else.

Your other option on this monitor is to use NVCP and crush your blacks/lower end. It gives a more contrasty look and may mask "some" banding or jpeg artifact ect, but will introduce more problems in other areas.


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Make your own, half and half distilled water and isopropyl alcohol. Works better, and cheaper.


Problem with where I live is that I have a hard time getting 99%+ Isopropyl Alcohol, as nowhere ships it here. And any local places are very expensive.


----------



## Scotty99

Ive had no problems using the 70% stuff.


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive had no problems using the 70% stuff.


I will see if I can get any 70% stuff delivered. Also means I have to buy distilled water.


----------



## ELIAS-EH

Guys i am able to oc my s2417dg to 165hz on the monitor menu.
Do you think it is going to damage the monitor over time or their is any disadvantages?
I contact dell, they accept only phone call!
Thank u


----------



## KGPrime

So of course i decided to do a little more tweaking from my above post. Mostly i stand by that but with Quick Gamma i did some minor tweak to my individual channels and got it even better. The balance was actually focusing on my red channel and then the green channel came in line, actually now closer to 2.1/2.2 across the board with very very minor "striping" in the green channel. Not really banding. Then i punched up my blue channel gamma and dropped blue to 98 in the osd and a smile came across my face. It is now even better than my last monitor. I have No banding in Skyrim skys ( even better than on my last monitor which had very litytle to almost no banding, and as good as my Fw900) even in some other game skys i tested. I don't have any space games to test though, ..oh actually i do hmn. But, no banding in Quake Champions smoke ( looks like crt smooth) . Slight banding in some light source halos off champions in Quake, but i think that is there no matter what. Very Slight, basically unnoticeable either way. Wish i could take accurate picture of it. Colors looks as they should, No tint, but still not as punchy as IPS would be of course. Overall ecstatic about it though. Love to put a calibrator on it to see how close i got to perfect, i think it's very close at least in the primaries.

6 Brightness
75 Contrast
R100 Green 98 Blue 98

With Quick Gamma i have Red Green and Blue on the Lagom 48% now all just about between 2.1 to 2.2 with no more or less stepping in the lowest range gradients than Windows Default sRGB.icm had. Basically i think as perfect as this thing will get. This site blues were instantly noticeably correct {H} forums red on grey is not overwhelming in the red gamma. Home page colors look like my Fw900 basically. Windows folders are the proper yellow color. My Windows custom UI, taskbar, start menu, folder background are all the proper shades. Friggin Stoked!


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Kind of yeah. Seriously, I'm not fond of the sun, especially glare. I live in Washington so grey days are a good day to me. I'm not the only one either though, i have friends say the same thing. Guess that's why we tolerate living here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also hate the fake bloom glare they put in games. Don't like it in real life, so i don't like it in my games. I'll usually turn down post effects like bloom or off like fake HDR ect.
> I might try a bias light. I might have to change it up to adapt. I haven't had an LED panel before and i was actually worried about using one do to this. It does bother my eyes. Tubes. CCFL was ok, and of course crt which i still used a low brightness on.
> 
> Oh to add, "matte anti glare" what a joke. I had a light behind me with my fw900's and a crappy tn with glossy ar screen. Light reflection was basically invisible i just looked right though it and never noticed it if i had that light on. On this thing it's just a big white blob totally obscuring the picture unless you crank the brightness way way up.


You can just use icc profile with good calibrated colors and Reshade Deband (In problem games). And you will get the best result. (Good colors and no banding)


----------



## Chimera619

Hi guys
I just bought this monitor and spent the whole weekend trying to calibrate and tweak it.
I am new to the whole color calibration thing but once I actually paid attention its pretty hard not to set it straight
I tried alot of settings and they fix everything and the colors look amazing except 2 things that i cant get rid of.
some blues like the link colors on /r/dota2/ for example appear abit purplish
some yellows like crit numbers in world of warcraft appear abit greenish.

Is there a way to fix these 2 issues
I tried everything


----------



## leonman44

Guys, can anyone take a pic at 165hz on a black screen using 40% brightness?

My pg248q has a ton of clouding and I really don't like it , I don't know even why I paid for this...

My friend also got the Aoc 24' 1440p 165hz and it had some clouding in the middle , I am really worried that this is a general problem in the "high end tn panels"


----------



## haderon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys, can anyone take a pic at 165hz on a black screen using 40% brightness?
> 
> My pg248q has a ton of clouding and I really don't like it , I don't know even why I paid for this...
> 
> My friend also got the Aoc 24' 1440p 165hz and it had some clouding in the middle , I am really worried that this is a general problem in the "high end tn panels"


There is nothing premium in pg248q, it uses AUO M240HW01 V8. Panel from 2013, used in any other 24' 144hz monitor - ASUS VG248QE, LG 24GM77, Benq xl2411z and so on. Its pure crap.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haderon*
> 
> There is nothing premium in pg248q, it uses AUO M240HW01 V8. Panel from 2013, used in any other 24' 144hz monitor - ASUS VG248QE, LG 24GM77, Benq xl2411z and so on. Its pure crap.


Cant even imagine the scanlines , the clouding and the moving lines due to gsync at 180hz .....
I am thinking just to sell it and grab either a 1080p 240hz or a 1440p 165hz , I just want no clouding , no scan lines and no backlight bleeding








For some reason 1440p 165hz is cheaper


----------



## Blackshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/elfyyctgbqjj6q8/Dell%20S2417DG_i1.icm?dl=0
> 
> I had the following targets within the i1 Profiler:
> 
> White Point - CIE Illuminant D65
> Luminance - 120 cd/m2
> Tone Reponse Curve - sRGB
> Gamma - 2.2
> Contrast Ratio - Native
> 
> OSD settings I had:
> 
> Brightness - 32
> Contrast - 75
> Color - Custom Color R:100 G:100 B:100
> 
> Final result I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you man for your profile . Amazing perfection now







; i was sick and tired after i got my new monitor 2 days ego , almost no where i found perfect color ICC profile and i am glad i found this .
One thing i wanna ask the settings you mentioned Brightness 32% for 120 cd , that's a bit low for my eye , can i use brightness 60% and all other settings as you mentioned and get 2.2 gamma target ? ; i did check and colors still look perfect with using 60% brightness and Native 75% contrast and your ICC profile . Nvidia Panel has default settings i didn't touch it .


----------



## Blackshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/elfyyctgbqjj6q8/Dell%20S2417DG_i1.icm?dl=0
> 
> I had the following targets within the i1 Profiler:
> 
> White Point - CIE Illuminant D65
> Luminance - 120 cd/m2
> Tone Reponse Curve - sRGB
> Gamma - 2.2
> Contrast Ratio - Native
> 
> OSD settings I had:
> 
> Brightness - 32
> Contrast - 75
> Color - Custom Color R:100 G:100 B:100
> 
> Final result I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimera619*
> 
> Hi guys
> I just bought this monitor and spent the whole weekend trying to calibrate and tweak it.
> I am new to the whole color calibration thing but once I actually paid attention its pretty hard not to set it straight
> I tried alot of settings and they fix everything and the colors look amazing except 2 things that i cant get rid of.
> some blues like the link colors on /r/dota2/ for example appear abit purplish
> some yellows like crit numbers in world of warcraft appear abit greenish.
> 
> Is there a way to fix these 2 issues
> I tried everything


Try the ICC profile mentioned in front page .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1609757/any-opinions-or-reviews-on-the-new-dell-s2417dg/280_20#post_25541871

at first i also had same issue with Blue and Yellow and now its fixed , i am using this profile but i increased brightness to 60% since 32% is too low for me , all other settings untouched and i am getting almost perfect color now and it looks good .


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackshadow*
> 
> Thank you man for your profile . Amazing perfection now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; i was sick and tired after i got my new monitor 2 days ego , almost no where i found perfect color ICC profile and i am glad i found this .
> One thing i wanna ask the settings you mentioned Brightness 32% for 120 cd , that's a bit low for my eye , can i use brightness 60% and all other settings as you mentioned and get 2.2 gamma target ? ; i did check and colors still look perfect with using 60% brightness and Native 75% contrast and your ICC profile . Nvidia Panel has default settings i didn't touch it .


Out of curiosity, do you have banding in any of these gradients?
https://i.imgur.com/AgYpH2j.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/uSwzINN.png
https://i.imgur.com/EmwOyI9.png
https://i.imgur.com/nBpI06e.png

I'm assuming you do. Which means that profile actually made things worse in reality..
Also yes. the brightness he calibrated it at is exclusive to that profile. If you use a different brightness it will be off. Using double the brightness it will be way off.

Again. It's doubtful that someone else profile actually make things perfect for you, there is a chance it helped your gamma, but more chance it ruined something else.
This is internet forum convolution, the sharing of profiles, that should stop. Because people are getting the wrong information and going about using them and being ignorant thereby perpetuating that it is an acceptable practice. It's really not.
It's a Hail Mary at best.

If people "think" it looks better, well that's all that can be said, and if they are happy fine. Just don't recommend it thinking it's going to be the same for every one else, because it's absolutely false. And the reality is usually that it's not actually better or "perfect" at all of yours either.

I just installed Mr Sparkuls profile for the purpose of this point. Using the settings it was calibrated at. 32 Brightness, 75 contrast 100 RGB.

My colors are not "better" per se, actually there is very little difference in colors from my own settings which are totally different. But it has a somewhat green cast to it. Andthose gradients i posted above are ruined. So on my monitor using windows default sRBG profile was even better than that, as well as my custom gamma only profile. In both all my gradients are smooth except for green slightly, and i have little to no banding in anything.

So it's more possible it fixed something _for you_ subjectively, but ruined something else if you dig deeper. Even trying to calibrate dual monitors of the same make and model on the same desk and getting them to look perfect is hard. It requires creating and assigning a different color profile to each of them. So it's obviously not going to work "perfectly" using someone else profile and using different monitor settings than what it was calibrated at.

I'm sure it looks great on Mr Sparkuls monitor however because that is the monitor it was calibrated too and that is the *only* monitor it we be "perfect" on..


----------



## Blackshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you have banding in any of these gradients?
> https://i.imgur.com/AgYpH2j.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/uSwzINN.png
> https://i.imgur.com/EmwOyI9.png
> https://i.imgur.com/nBpI06e.png
> 
> I'm assuming you do. Which means that profile actually made things worse in reality..
> Also yes. the brightness he calibrated it at is exclusive to that profile. If you use a different brightness it will be off. Using double the brightness it will be way off.
> 
> Again. It's doubtful that someone else profile actually make things perfect for you, there is a chance it helped your gamma, but more chance it ruined something else.
> This is internet forum convolution, the sharing of profiles, that should stop. Because people are getting the wrong information and going about using them and being ignorant thereby perpetuating that it is an acceptable practice. It's really not.
> It's a Hail Mary at best.
> 
> If people "think" it looks better, well that's all that can be said, and if they are happy fine. Just don't recommend it thinking it's going to be the same for every one else, because it's absolutely false. And the reality is usually that it's not actually better or "perfect" at all of yours either.
> 
> I just installed Mr Sparkuls profile for the purpose of this point. Using the settings it was calibrated at. 32 Brightness, 75 contrast 100 RGB.
> 
> My colors are not "better" per se, actually there is very little difference in colors from my own settings which are totally different. But it has a somewhat green cast to it. Andthose gradients i posted above are ruined. So on my monitor using windows default sRBG profile was even better than that, as well as my custom gamma only profile. In both all my gradients are smooth except for green slightly, and i have little to no banding in anything.
> 
> So it's more possible it fixed something _for you_ subjectively, but ruined something else if you dig deeper. Even trying to calibrate dual monitors of the same make and model on the same desk and getting them to look perfect is hard. It requires creating and assigning a different color profile to each of them. So it's obviously not going to work "perfectly" using someone else profile and using different monitor settings than what it was calibrated at.
> 
> I'm sure it looks great on Mr Sparkuls monitor however because that is the monitor it was calibrated too and that is the *only* monitor it we be "perfect" on..


Well you are right , i shouldn't recommend to someone else . Well for me that profile pretty much corrected color but yes i noticed color banding in one game so far " Star wars battlefront II " which newly released open beta , i didn't notice any color banding in movies or anywhere . Then i read again and searched fix for it somewhere mentioned to reduce gama in Nvidia panel to 0.83 and i did reduce to 0.80 and color banding almost gone , i guess you can't remove full color banding on Gsync monitor . Also besides i searchs tons of pages for accurate settings but i guess this monitor can't be accurate in color so i have to live with it . Currently i am using no ICC profile and OSD settings 50 Brightness , 68 Constrast , Color R 96 , G 99 , B 100 and NV Panel 45% brightness , Contrast 50% , Gamma 0.083 , Vibrance 50% and hue 0 . I am quite happy with this so far . Good color and almost negligible color banding in dark . Any good settings you can recommend me to check ? i would be thankful :/


----------



## KGPrime

Ill try to make this to short and to the point, something i am practically incapable of doing









You should be able to get acceptable color out of this panel without too much effort, actually it is already good out of the box and anything around 3 or less Delta is perfectly fine for pc gaming or anything else. Albeit it may be slightly less "saturated" than say your TV because of the gamma. But it's color range is better than most older Tns or even cheap e Ips panels.

A calibrator is preferred, No doubt. But you do not _need_ one to get acceptable and decent color unless a monitor is absolutely abysmal out of the box. This one is not, at least mine isn't....

A calibrator does all this stuff when calibrating as well as fine tunes each 16 million colors. We are not "fixing" individual colors since there's no way you can without one. But, again not really necessary in general to have an excellent image and color on this monitor overall. The gamma is really what needs a little work.

So if we are doing this by eye, first you have to understand the difference between Brightness, or "Black Point" or sometimes refereed to as white point., and Gamma and Contrast.

You can have a low brightness and therefor a good black point also have the image not seem "dull" at all.

Gamma affects the brightness of the midrange of color and "saturation" most.

Brightness affects everything equally.

Contrast obviously is the difference between black and white or dark an light.

You want all three in harmony.

The RGB sliders in your OSD mostly affect Color Temperature, or that's how you want to think of it. And should only be used sparingly. So if your whites are greenish, lower your green or raise your blue and red ect, in general. But lowering or raising RGB in your OSD is not for "fixing" your colors per se. It's just more for getting your whites either pure white, or cooler or warmer. And you should only have to touch them for that purpose and in very small amounts 1% 2%.

I found no benefit or need to lower Contrast at all. I had no white3 clipping or any issues at default. Lowering it only lowers the already low contrast and as a side affect makes the image look more flat and dull, probably making you thin you need to raidse brightness thereby ruining your black point. I recommend leave it at 75.

I personally use Quick Gamma with great result. I also use Lagoms downloadable Non sRGB embedded Red Green Blue Gamma test image as it's easier to read than the one in Quick Gamma, even though it's actually the same image made by the same person the lagom one is bigger and easier to see and use.

So i just work with that and as it turned out each channel individually. till i finally A. Accepted around gamma 2.1 was fine. ( Photog and print used to use gamma 1.8, to see darker detail better, but that would be considered too washed out for media and gaming.) And B. Took into account i could get the 2.2 look by using horizontal viewing angle to my advantage, IE: Titling the panel back about 1 degree back and raising it up slightly than i normally would. ) And so when you lean back into game mode in your chair, if you do, lowering your eye angle slightly it actually brings the gamma to closer to 2.2, and also helps mask any residual banding or compression artifacts in images or games that is there in the source. ( it's a fine balance and when you find it it still looks good sitting back or sitting up straight ) When i'm in photoshop i sit straight up as to see all darker detail better.

Once i achieved around 2.1 on all three channels equally ( blue is hardest to do ) it may create a white point color cast, Open a white screen to check for like slightly blue or warm overall or greenish whites. THEN i lower Red Green or Blue in the OSD a notch or two to equal out my White Point.
After i was done with my gamma channels I had a cool almost grennish tint to my white point, so i then dropped green and blue down to 98% from 100%.

*So basically in a nut shell*.

The OSD settings should all be at 100% when you work on your gamma.
It's likely you will have to work on your gamma RGB channels independent of each other. On CRT monitors this would sometimes be a setting called "Gain". Red Green or Blue channel "Gain".
After you get that you will may have a color tint or "white point" tint. If so then use your OSD to bring it back to White. It should be only slight ammount an not effect your overall RGB color. You can use a swatch to check them.


You should also have no banding in any of the gradients i've posted for the most part. I still have the slightest almost unnoticeable amount in my green gradient.
The lower range closest to black stepping you might notice in the black to white cannot be "fixed" perfectly i do not believe, but it;s pretty good overall and it will be the same with the red green and blue gradients.
Rest your eyes occasionally while doing this. Staring at a blue swatch and then immediately trying to check your whites you are going to see *blue* for a second. And your eyes will bug out of you dolt rest them.
When i think about it you can probably use NVCP and individually adjust your RGB channels. I suspect Quick Gamma with the test patters and the Lagom Non sRGB Embedded Gamma test image is much better and easier to use.
*Make sure all test images and or Quick Gamma is located on your screen as centrally as possible.*
It takes some time to get it right.

Digital Vibrancy raises the gamma and saturation all at once and ruins all calibration across the board. But may look pleasing to some people to turn on in some games, like fighting games/cartoony games ect. But overall is not needed.

And finally you get used to the new thing you use frequently quickly. Be it Monitors, new shoes, or a new car. And all of a sudden it's is the old comfortable thing and the old old thing looks or feels weird.
GL


----------



## Blackshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Ill try to make this to short and to the point, something i am practically incapable of doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to get acceptable color out of this panel without too much effort, actually it is already good out of the box and anything around 3 or less Delta is perfectly fine for pc gaming or anything else. Albeit it may be slightly less "saturated" than say your TV because of the gamma. But it's color range is better than most older Tns or even cheap e Ips panels.
> 
> A calibrator is preferred, No doubt. But you do not _need_ one to get acceptable and decent color unless a monitor is absolutely abysmal out of the box. This one is not, at least mine isn't....
> 
> A calibrator does all this stuff when calibrating as well as fine tunes each 16 million colors. We are not "fixing" individual colors since there's no way you can without one. But, again not really necessary in general to have an excellent image and color on this monitor overall. The gamma is really what needs a little work.
> 
> So if we are doing this by eye, first you have to understand the difference between Brightness, or "Black Point" or sometimes refereed to as white point., and Gamma and Contrast.
> 
> You can have a low brightness and therefor a good black point also have the image not seem "dull" at all.
> 
> Gamma affects the brightness of the midrange of color and "saturation" most.
> 
> Brightness affects everything equally.
> 
> Contrast obviously is the difference between black and white or dark an light.
> 
> You want all three in harmony.
> 
> The RGB sliders in your OSD mostly affect Color Temperature, or that's how you want to think of it. And should only be used sparingly. So if your whites are greenish, lower your green or raise your blue and red ect, in general. But lowering or raising RGB in your OSD is not for "fixing" your colors per se. It's just more for getting your whites either pure white, or cooler or warmer. And you should only have to touch them for that purpose and in very small amounts 1% 2%.
> 
> I found no benefit or need to lower Contrast at all. I had no white3 clipping or any issues at default. Lowering it only lowers the already low contrast and as a side affect makes the image look more flat and dull, probably making you thin you need to raidse brightness thereby ruining your black point. I recommend leave it at 75.
> 
> I personally use Quick Gamma with great result. I also use Lagoms downloadable Non sRGB embedded Red Green Blue Gamma test image as it's easier to read than the one in Quick Gamma, even though it's actually the same image made by the same person the lagom one is bigger and easier to see and use.
> 
> So i just work with that and as it turned out each channel individually. till i finally A. Accepted around gamma 2.1 was fine. ( Photog and print used to use gamma 1.8, to see darker detail better, but that would be considered too washed out for media and gaming.) And B. Took into account i could get the 2.2 look by using horizontal viewing angle to my advantage, IE: Titling the panel back about 1 degree back and raising it up slightly than i normally would. ) And so when you lean back into game mode in your chair, if you do, lowering your eye angle slightly it actually brings the gamma to closer to 2.2, and also helps mask any residual banding or compression artifacts in images or games that is there in the source. ( it's a fine balance and when you find it it still looks good sitting back or sitting up straight ) When i'm in photoshop i sit straight up as to see all darker detail better.
> 
> Once i achieved around 2.1 on all three channels equally ( blue is hardest to do ) it may create a white point color cast, Open a white screen to check for like slightly blue or warm overall or greenish whites. THEN i lower Red Green or Blue in the OSD a notch or two to equal out my White Point.
> After i was done with my gamma channels I had a cool almost grennish tint to my white point, so i then dropped green and blue down to 98% from 100%.
> 
> *So basically in a nut shell*.
> 
> The OSD settings should all be at 100% when you work on your gamma.
> It's likely you will have to work on your gamma RGB channels independent of each other. On CRT monitors this would sometimes be a setting called "Gain". Red Green or Blue channel "Gain".
> After you get that you will may have a color tint or "white point" tint. If so then use your OSD to bring it back to White. It should be only slight ammount an not effect your overall RGB color. You can use a swatch to check them.
> 
> 
> You should also have no banding in any of the gradients i've posted for the most part. I still have the slightest almost unnoticeable amount in my green gradient.
> The lower range closest to black stepping you might notice in the black to white cannot be "fixed" perfectly i do not believe, but it;s pretty good overall and it will be the same with the red green and blue gradients.
> Rest your eyes occasionally while doing this. Staring at a blue swatch and then immediately trying to check your whites you are going to see *blue* for a second. And your eyes will bug out of you dolt rest them.
> When i think about it you can probably use NVCP and individually adjust your RGB channels. I suspect Quick Gamma with the test patters and the Lagom Non sRGB Embedded Gamma test image is much better and easier to use.
> *Make sure all test images and or Quick Gamma is located on your screen as centrally as possible.*
> It takes some time to get it right.
> 
> Digital Vibrancy raises the gamma and saturation all at once and ruins all calibration across the board. But may look pleasing to some people to turn on in some games, like fighting games/cartoony games ect. But overall is not needed.
> 
> And finally you get used to the new thing you use frequently quickly. Be it Monitors, new shoes, or a new car. And all of a sudden it's is the old comfortable thing and the old old thing looks or feels weird.
> GL


Thanks for your in depth reply . But i guess i reached my comfort level with this monitor now . I didn\t do any calibration of any ICC profile activation now .
Just did set OSD brightness 66 , contrast 68 and color R 96 , G 99 , B 96 ; NV Panel , both brightness & contrast 50% , Gamma 0.75 , vibrance i increase small 55% , Hue default . Only i issue i see Color banding for Dark videos , pixel box but it was more visible when i didn't have any gamma set in NV Panel . But when i selected Gamma range below 0.85 it drastically reduced but its still their , i guess this monitor can't have completely Banding free .


----------



## gene-z

I think my replacement I got for my original problem, 165hz flicker, went bad. It has god awful banding now for some reason out of nowhere. I checked my color profiles and everything seems normal. Really weird. Probably going to ditch this for a BenQ 240hz or an Asus 240hz. I wonder if the 240hz Alienware monitors made by Dell use the same panel as the BenQ/Asus.

After using it for a while, I don't care for 1440p and gaming. If I could go back, I'd take a 1080p 240hz panel over this Dell, because I always select 1920x1080 in-game and all low graphics. I'm not really into eye candy, so a mistake on my part buying it.


----------



## gene-z

*Can someone with this monitor look at this picture and tell me if you see bad banding in the bottom right?*

So I woke up today and this terrible banding magically disappeared. I can tell because my wallpaper had horrible banding last time I posted and today all the colors are super deep with no banding on the same exact wallpaper. I played some games and forgot about it, then again tonight it's back to being horrible. I've tried restarting the pc, but no go. I even thought maybe it was a setting in Windows that was screwed up and tried a new user profile, but same issue.

So with that said, not sure if this is a bug with NVIDIA cards that actually causes this horrible banding a lot of people complain about with this monitor, or the monitor is going bad? I know NVIDIA resets your pre-defined color profiles back to normal when you go in and out of games, but I have a color profile enforcer and I've even gone and manually re-set my profile, but the banding is still there.


----------



## Malinkadink

0 banding issues on my monitor calibrated with my colormunki display for BT.1886 around 100 nits brightness. On a gtx 1080 if that matters. I have displaycal enforcing the icc profile.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 0 banding issues on my monitor calibrated with my colormunki display for BT.1886 around 100 nits brightness. On a gtx 1080 if that matters. I have displaycal enforcing the icc profile.


Did you upload your profile here on the forum?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Did you upload your profile here on the forum?


I've uploaded several profiles in the past for various monitors and different gamma curves. I actually need to do a new calibration as its been 4 months now since the last one was done and its probably time to get a freshly tuned profile.

EDIT: I would really advise those who are sensitive to banding or any artifacting at all should get their own colorimeter and get a profile specifically tuned for their monitor. Aside from any gamma adjustments the largest thing that gets fixed is grayscale deltas and that can greatly effect banding. If you spend $400 on a monitor the least you can do is spend $150 on a good colorimeter that will last you a lifetime.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I've uploaded several profiles in the past for various monitors and different gamma curves. I actually need to do a new calibration as its been 4 months now since the last one was done and its probably time to get a freshly tuned profile.
> 
> EDIT: I would really advise those who are sensitive to banding or any artifacting at all should get their own colorimeter and get a profile specifically tuned for their monitor. Aside from any gamma adjustments the largest thing that gets fixed is grayscale deltas and that can greatly effect banding. If you spend $400 on a monitor the least you can do is spend $150 on a good colorimeter that will last you a lifetime.


Can you please upload the one you're using?


----------



## KGPrime

As i was reading your post i was literally thinking - i wonder if he's using a color profile keeper, and like the next sentence or the one after was "My color profile keeper" ect... Maybe it is is bugging out and or sticking in some weird way, effectively screwing up your gamma or Lut until a reboot. I would forego using that for the moment for testing, in whatever game you were playing recently. Or pay attention if it does it happen only with a certain game. Pcmonitors.info has a good article on those profile keepers and how they can actually cause all kinds of problems. Can of worms type problems. So i would look at that.

A long time ago, like Win 98, Xp, some games when you would leave the game the gamma of the game setting would stick on your desktop. This was with Crts, but it was usually if you changed the gamma or in game brightness that it would happen and only in some games. For that reason i have never touched the in game brightness or gamma settings since, so i don't know if it still happens or not. I would assume it could. Anyway i would say it's most likely one of those things.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> As i was reading your post i was literally thinking - i wonder if he's using a color profile keeper, and like the next sentence or the one after was "My color profile keeper" ect... Maybe it is is bugging out and or sticking in some weird way, effectively screwing up your gamma or Lut until a reboot. I would forego using that for the moment for testing, in whatever game you were playing recently. Or pay attention if it does it happen only with a certain game. Pcmonitors.info has a good article on those profile keepers and how they can actually cause all kinds of problems. Can of worms type problems. So i would look at that.
> 
> A long time ago, like Win 98, Xp, some games when you would leave the game the gamma of the game setting would stick on your desktop. This was with Crts, but it was usually if you changed the gamma or in game brightness that it would happen and only in some games. For that reason i have never touched the in game brightness or gamma settings since, so i don't know if it still happens or not. I would assume it could. Anyway i would say it's most likely one of those things.


Should never touch ingame brightness/gamma settings as they will only hurt the color accuracy and skew the image. Even if it shows you one of those things like adjust this brightness until the image is barely visible sort of thing. Typically all it does is make things harder to see as you will usually be lowering it. Maybe for some games it adds some level of atmosphere but i want my monitor to display everything the same way it does across everything.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Should never touch ingame brightness/gamma settings as they will only hurt the color accuracy and skew the image. Even if it shows you one of those things like adjust this brightness until the image is barely visible sort of thing. Typically all it does is make things harder to see as you will usually be lowering it. Maybe for some games it adds some level of atmosphere but i want my monitor to display everything the same way it does across everything.


Exactly right. That's why i say it. I figured this out at least 15 years ago, and try to pass the experience on, but i think trying to pass knowledge gained over nearly decades on this forum is pretty useless. Case in point people still ask for color profiles.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Exactly right. That's why i say it. I figured this out at least 15 years ago, and try to pass the experience on, but i think trying to pass knowledge gained over nearly decades on this forum is pretty useless. Case in point people still ask for color profiles.


Color profiles are helpful to some degree especially if the color profile in question is greatly altering gamma values compared to a monitors default. I don't know why Dell didn't bother adding some gamma settings on this monitor, but out of the box it tracks BT.1886 and i know many will find that too washed out as they are used to a 2.2 curve or greater. If i were to generate a 2.2 profile and post it here im sure many folks would probably like it way more over the out of the box settings.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Color profiles are helpful to some degree especially if the color profile in question is greatly altering gamma values compared to a monitors default. I don't know why Dell didn't bother adding some gamma settings on this monitor, but out of the box it tracks BT.1886 and i know many will find that too washed out as they are used to a 2.2 curve or greater. If i were to generate a 2.2 profile and post it here im sure many folks would probably like it way more over the out of the box settings.


Can you, please, show some example, how did your banding change with the use of your calibration? (photos without a profile and with a profile). I'm thinking of buying a colorimeter for myself, but I'm afraid that this will not help with banding in dark colors.


----------



## waylo88

I just purchased this monitor last week. The firs thing I did was download the ICC profile provided by MistaSparkul, as well as set my display brightness and contrast to his recommended settings. Doing those things got me closer to the desired 2.2 gamma according to the Lagom website.

However, after reading various posts from KGPrime, as well as looking at the color gradients he has posted, I noticed banding in all of them. Some worse than others. I took his advice and removed the ICC profile and did a factory reset on the monitor. Banding is totally gone. I think I'm content just rocking stock settings for this thing.


----------



## gene-z

I reformatted Windows, reset the monitor to defaults, didn't touch any settings and the colors still look awful. Everything looks washed out and I see pixelation and banding in almost everything. If I go above 30 brightness, it's even worse.


----------



## Suprus

Hi there. The thing that boders me the most, is the yellowinhs grays, tried many profiles.Any tips, how too remove the "nicotine" stain on the grays?


----------



## KGPrime

I explaine how to get this monitor looking great even if you do not own a calibrator on the previous page.

Do not use any one else profile, no matter what anyone says as it is virtually impossible it will not screw up more than it will fix. Every panel is different to some extent and when they put a sensor ( calibrator) on their screen, it is not going to be the same as putting it n yours. Therefore it is more likely to screw up your LUt than fix it. The best you could hope for is a better gamma curve. If you want that, you can make your own gamma curve without a "COLOR Profile" - Two different things really. You can do that without screwing up everything else in the process like you likely will attempting to use someone else "COLOR Profile".

To do this use Quick Gamma https://quickgamma.de/indexen.html a respected program to calibrate your monitor by eye that has been on the net for at least over a decade. Lagom themselves us the same gamma test pattern created by the same person that is used in Quick Gamma.

The point is IT'S THE GAMMA. And quite honestly you probably aren't going to get 2.2 by eye without starting to screw other things up. You can get it to about 2.1 and then use vertical viewing angle to your advantage. Looking at the screen from slightly lower and up you will see around 2.2 gamma.

Banding or obvious artifacts in Wallpapers or compressed images is NOT the monitors fault per se. It is the source material you are looking at. The compressed jpegs or youtube videos ect. You can actually make ANY monitor show these deficiencies that exist in the source material. You can only MASK it with a higher "darker" gamma setting. 2.2-2.3. Therefore sometimes the person making digital art or wallpapers, whatever, never even notice this compression artifacting it themselves if they made it with 2.2 gamma.

I brought my gamma to roughly 2.1. Which is in accordance with Adam of PC monitors.info findings that if you attempt to alter it too greatly towards 2.2 or 2.3, you will start getting errors in your gradients. And it therefore be making it, WORSE than even out of the box.
But with some work you can get it to look much less washed out than out of the box, and your gradients should be nearly perfect.

It is a great monitor, but, this is it's limitation. I wish it would hit 2.2-2.3 without errors as well. But overall, the COLOR ( again separate from gamma ) is really good and it can be dialed in to be pretty damn good for the money and having gsync 165hz 1440p ect certainly acceptable until something better for the price comes along.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> I explaine how to get this monitor looking great even if you do not own a calibrator on the previous page.
> 
> Do not use any one else profile, no matter what anyone says as it is virtually impossible it will not screw up more than it will fix. Every panel is different to some extent and when they put a sensor ( calibrator) on their screen, it is not going to be the same as putting it n yours. Therefore it is more likely to screw up your LUt than fix it. The best you could hope for is a better gamma curve. If you want that, you can make your own gamma curve without a "COLOR Profile" - Two different things really. You can do that without screwing up everything else in the process like you likely will attempting to use someone else "COLOR Profile".
> 
> To do this use Quick Gamma https://quickgamma.de/indexen.html a respected program to calibrate your monitor by eye that has been on the net for at least over a decade. Lagom themselves us the same gamma test pattern created by the same person that is used in Quick Gamma.
> 
> The point is IT'S THE GAMMA. And quite honestly you probably aren't going to get 2.2 by eye without starting to screw other things up. You can get it to about 2.1 and then use vertical viewing angle to your advantage. Looking at the screen from slightly lower and up you will see around 2.2 gamma.
> 
> Banding or obvious artifacts in Wallpapers or compressed images is NOT the monitors fault per se. It is the source material you are looking at. The compressed jpegs or youtube videos ect. You can actually make ANY monitor show these deficiencies that exist in the source material. You can only MASK it with a higher "darker" gamma setting. 2.2-2.3. Therefore sometimes the person making digital art or wallpapers, whatever, never even notice this compression artifacting it themselves if they made it with 2.2 gamma.
> 
> I brought my gamma to roughly 2.1. Which is in accordance with Adam of PC monitors.info findings that if you attempt to alter it too greatly towards 2.2 or 2.3, you will start getting errors in your gradients. And it therefore be making it, WORSE than even out of the box.
> But with some work you can get it to look much less washed out than out of the box, and your gradients should be nearly perfect.
> 
> It is a great monitor, but, this is it's limitation. I wish it would hit 2.2-2.3 without errors as well. But overall, the COLOR ( again separate from gamma ) is really good and it can be dialed in to be pretty damn good for the money and having gsync 165hz 1440p ect certainly acceptable until something better for the price comes along.


I don't get it. All that tool lets you do is adjust the gamma? Why would I download that when I can do the exact same thing in the Windows display calibration tool?

And the image I linked looks fine on a cheap $50 tablet and an iPad, so it's not compression.

Edit: Just tried the tool and it looks even worse. I get better results using the built-in tool in Windows to adjust the gamma, but still get weird looking pixel distortion/banding on the image linked regardless.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I don't get it. All that tool lets you do is adjust the gamma? Why would I download that when I can do the exact same thing in the Windows display calibration tool?
> 
> And the image I linked looks fine on a cheap $50 tablet and an iPad, so it's not compression.
> 
> Edit: Just tried the tool and it looks even worse. I get better results using the built-in tool in Windows to adjust the gamma, but still get weird looking pixel distortion/banding on the image linked regardless.


Windows calibration tool has terrible images to adjust the gamma with. Quick gamma is much better and it works excellent once you figure out how to use it.

Again as i already laid out previously, and thoroughly, Ideally you should use the larger *downloadable only* non sRGB embedded gamma image from Lagom. The one that looks the same one used in Quick Gamma, because it is just bigger and easier to read. The more you use it eventually you will start to get the idea and feel for it.

It's also much better than Windows calibration tool because you can make a gamma profile and see what's going on in real time right on your desktop or across multiple images, or windows UI, your task bar ect, Things you know what they are supposed to look like. You can use perhaps an abnormally bad compressed image if you want just to see how much it is masking. For example this one. https://i.imgur.com/aARjBza.jpg Even at it's best you should still see some pixelation in this image if you are viewing the image dead straight on ( See bottom of post for Viewing Angle Requirements, and then this image looks nearly perfect ).

When you press "ok" Quick Gamma automatically installs the profile for you, And if it needs a small tweak you can load up the program again and it will retain the RGB "numbers" / settings you have just last used, use a txt file and keep notes. The tool is good. But only as good as the user. The Numbers Don't mean anything. They are not the "Gamma" you are setting, they are offsets to whatever your gamma actually is. So pay not real attention to that, pay attention to the charts and images you will be using. Which SHOULD include all the gradients i posted. If you are not using ALL of this stuff together, you aren't doing it thoroughly and you will never get it a good as it can be.
So that's why Windows Calibration tool is crap.

You can also make a dozen .icc gamma profiles and switch between them all in windows color management and see exactly what it is doing and compare them. Though the effect is subtle. and you really need to know what you are looking at. If you don't understand what you are doing, then you are aimlessly flailing and never getting anything accomplished going in circles.

*Also very important.* When you do this. DO NOT have any other custom profiles loaded. Have Windows default sRGB profile loaded, which is basically like nothing at all, or else you are just "adding" too the last profile you loaded and then when you press "ok" It installs the new one, unloads the other, and now you are looking at something different.

I already posted all this stuff already in that huge post with step by step instruction, wasting my time. I can only assume you read it already and followed those directions right..lel...

Anyway it takes some time and patience, and if you think you are going to whip it up in Windows Calibration tool perfectly you are kidding yourself. Btw i been using Quick Gamma here and there for like over a decade and it still took me a few nights to get it right. So don't expect to do it in one try, or even multiple times till you get it exactly right.

If you fix the gamma the monitor looks great. and once you get it right you won't see any banding or artifacts unless the source is absolutely terrible. OR, or you didn't get it right.

*The final part of it is how you view the monitor.* It is basically part of using this monitor. And that is viewing the panel from slightly below. ( if you want the darker 2.2 gamma look)
Like if you game and lean back in your chair, your eye height should about at the bottom third of the panel. About 3 inches up from the bottom of the screen. You want to tweak the angle back ever so slightly maybe 1 degree, and have the height just right, and you will have about 2.2 gamma when you lean/sit back. If you like to sit straight at it, you will have about 2.1 gamma, which is still ok. really. This variance is fine for me. I chill in games and get 2.2 and more saturation and when i work in photoshop or whatever i sit up get 2.1 too see more dark detail.

To help you set your monitor angle you can *should" use the same Lagom gamma chart to help you get your monitor height and angle set to your seating. And it IS the source images that you use, some are worse than others and a low gamma will show this more. Your cheapo tablet and Iphone probably have at least 2.2 gamma if not even higher. Actual color is mostly irrelevant in this scenario. It's not, but it is, because the color is fine on the monitor. Color and Gamma being two different things. When you say the color is bad, what you are seeing as bad is the gamma. Not the value of rgb. Unless your monitor has some very serious issue different than everyone else that is complaining about this very same thing and using other peoples "COLOR" profiles to screw up their color even more.

Why do i say the angle and height is so important?
Because since on this monitor the gamma out of the box is really low, about 1.8. What that does is make the screen seem like it has less of a dark crush at the top than say another TN panel that has actual 2.2 gamma measured at the center. Or has a 2.2 OSD setting. So overall it seems like the panel has less of that contrast shift top to bottom, depending on the colors on your screen. But looks more washed out. On a 2.2 Gamma setting TN panel, if you have a Grey or Dark Browser skin for example. You will see that the address bar for example is crushed if it is dark grey, like mine is. The default gamma makes this hardly noticeable. But, then the bottom like my task bar is more washed out. Which i suspect they might have even done on purpose. As they also like to include those crap FPS settings and Dark Stabilizer ect on gaming monitors so they seem to think that gamers don't want contrast at all.

So what happens when you get closer to 2.2 on this panel then? Right. The top area is more crushed.

And by that is exactly how i know just by looking at it that it is closer to 2.2 gamma as when it's set up right and i lean back like that ( besides the fact the gamma charts proves it ) as that's what a tn panel with 2.2 gamma looks like on my dark skinned browser. My previous TN panel DID have a 2.2 gamma setting in it's OSD.

Willing to help, but i posted how to use it and set it up in that big post or was it 2 posts now, with all the gradients ect.. If you have any questions i didn't already cover exhaustively then ask. But if you didn't read any of it, then it's on you. Buy a calibrator, or new monitor.


----------



## BeLish

Well, i tried everything.
I have good colors, even good whites after many tries. The real problem is the grays. Grays have a always yellow light tint, even the osd menu is yellowish.
Here is the comparison between a monitor with 8 years and this one.

Is this normal?

IMG_20171017_153928.jpg 3424k .jpg file


IMG_20171017_153729.jpg 4935k .jpg file


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeLish*
> 
> Well, i tried everything.
> I have good colors, even good whites after many tries. The real problem is the grays. Grays have a always yellow light tint, even the osd menu is yellowish.
> Here is the comparison between a monitor with 8 years and this one.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> IMG_20171017_153928.jpg 3424k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMG_20171017_153729.jpg 4935k .jpg file


I suspect your camera exaggerates both monitors. But 3ds Max 2015-2017 default dark UI is brownish grey, not blue, so your left monitor appears to be WAY out of whack and much too blue. So you are just used to that. True greys, in the lower mid ranges, may seem to the eye slightly more brown over blue. I mean ever so slightly. You can prefer a cooler white point. But i think no where near as much as on the monitor on the left.

That yellow sheen looks to be normal off angle Tn vignetting, because you took the pic at an angle and perhaps exaggerated by your camera. So unless you have a bad panel with excessive uniformity issues..a head on pic of the Dell would be better to asses it, but camera pics are hard to capture of monitors regardless.

As far as "slight:" yellowing around the edges /sides, this is typical for a tn panel, it's more obvious to see on pure white or lighter greys, or mid light blues if you look for it, or are just not used to a Tn panel. You can push the monitor back so the angle to your eye isn't so severe and it will alleviate it, but may not eliminate it entirely to your eyes. It still shouldn't be horribly bad though.

I'm not saying you don't have some yellowing issue, It's just not a good pic to be able to make an assumption.

Without taking 20 pictures trying to get a perfect image and color on my phone camera.the actual screen looks more uniform/bolder, but this is close. Compare that to your monitor on the left!


3DSMax looks the same as it did on my last Tn panel as well as my Sony Fw900 crts, which were obviously very good. Same with the Netflix background.

Here is a purposely off angle shot to compare against for the yellowing. I will attempt to capture the worst case scenario.


----------



## BeLish

Around the edges it's fine, dont have any dead pixels and colors are fine. I compared the look between my phone and the two monitors...it is way more dramatic than it looks, it's true.
This is wierd, because if i'm gaming i cant sense anything is out of balance, but if i watch a netflix movie or use bsplayer o vlc, the color seems so strange, even if a check dynamic range to Full on nvidia video color settings.
With your calibration settings, is your osd painel slightly yellow? Or is pure white? Do you use Full: Output dynamic range?


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeLish*
> 
> Around the edges it's fine, dont have any dead pixels and colors are fine. I compared the look between my phone and the two monitors...it is way more dramatic than it looks, it's true.
> This is wierd, because if i'm gaming i cant sense anything is out of balance, but if i watch a netflix movie or use bsplayer o vlc, the color seems so strange, even if a check dynamic range to Full on nvidia video color settings.
> With your calibration settings, is your osd painel slightly yellow? Or is pure white? Do you use Full: Output dynamic range?


Full range yes. My osd is white. Again if you are sitting too close to the monitor it will seem yellowish a little. But when you ask me a question like that or i am checking "color" i move my head to look at the object directly to check the actual color because i know this limitation, and it's pure white, or super light grey, well it's partially transparent actually.


----------



## BeLish

I think i've spent too many hours around this, and there's a time i will start questining if everything is wrong. When you tell to reset the profile, you use "sRGB virtual divice model profile" is this the default from windows?. I will trie quickgamma. Did you change your colors, brightness and saturation, from osd? Thanks for the help.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Colors themselves are actually pretty good out of the box, more than anything adjusting the gamma will be all you really need to do. And then adjust your OSD RGB sliders for the monitor to look very good.
> 
> You can get the banding almost entirely gone and fix the gamma very well if you don't have a calibrator using Quick Gamma and using Lagom downloadable Test images WITHOUT an embedded sRGB profile. In other words NOT the images that are on the main pages. Do not use those as they will give you a false representation of what your system is actually outputting. They have included the Non embedded profiles for download. Download them and save them on your desktop. View them with a good image viewer, such as XnView.
> 
> The images should be centered on your screen. Eyes at basically mid screen or slightly lower. The thing to look for is is any banding in gradients. If you try to fiddle with the gamma of this monitor, or try to add digital vibrance you will start to see banding in all gradients. Most easily noticeable in black to green and black to white. *I do not believe any calibrator can or will fix this completely on this monitor*. I believe the only way this can be truly remedied is through a firmware update, better firmware tuning, and better OSD settings. Calibrating may make some of your colors more "accurate", like from 3.0 to 1.0 deviation, ( _mostly_ unnoticeable to anyone but color professionals who stare at images for 12 hours a day or do prints ) but it will not and cannot fix the gamma perfectly without introducing banding or introducing color cast in gradients. Something most of you will see when trying to use other peoples color profiles. If you see that your banding problem has just gotten worse and will rear it's ugly head sooner or later in the right content.
> 
> The reason i say to use the NON sRGB embedded Lagom images http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ ( download at the bottom) is because the ones with embedded sRGB basically assume that web content, images ect have embedded sRBG profiles. Which is not always the case, and on those images you may see banding, where Srgb embedded images look fine, something like your homepage news feed images or similar might pop out to you immediately. If you adjust your image with the Non Srgb profile images to look good, the Srgb embedded images should still look good as they did before, but so will the non color profile embedded images as they are using your OS color settings.
> 
> So that's Web content., or any images on your PC like wallpapers ect without an embedded color profile, that aren't actually botched by the creator, like handmade backgrounds, not camera photos, that contain gradients. Camera photos along with jpeg compression will often have compression artifacts. Something you can not get rid of because it is in the source. You can only really mask it by crushing blacks or the lower end of your color spectrum.
> 
> Some of my own test images. Larger and easier to utilize on a 24" 1440p monitor.
> 
> 2048x800 Black to White gradient - No embedded color profile. BMP files. No compression. ( A 256 pixel gradient would be ideal, but this enhances any banding/stepping that might be present, besides the fact that a 256 pixel wide image it too tiny on this monitor to be useful imo)
> 
> NewGradient.bmp 4800k .bmp file
> 
> 
> 2048x800 Black to Green
> 
> gradientGREEN-BLACK1.bmp 736k .bmp file
> 
> 
> 2048x800 Black to Red
> 
> gradientRED-BLACK1.bmp 736k .bmp file
> 
> 
> 2048x800 Black To Blue
> 
> gradientBLUE-BLACK1.bmp 736k .bmp file
> 
> 
> Simple Red Green and Blue Blocks
> 
> RGB-1.bmp 736k .bmp file
> 
> 
> Understand any single gradient issue like the green channel will effect a lot of things. Basically any gradient that has a hint of green in it, even if it's a "blue" gradient" that is not pure blue but has some green channel in it and the more it has the more it will be skewed by a bad green channel gradient and vice versa.
> On my unit the green channel gradient is the first to go noticeably bad by any changes in contrast or gamma ect.
> 
> *Using someone else profile is like 90% futile.* For instance when i tried Adams profile from PCmonitors.info banding and color cast across gradients and the Lagom blocks was terrible. (Pcmonitors.info shout out as one of my favorite review reads for various reasons and keeps getting better, even though he lacks the high end equipment of Prad or TFT i appreciate his approach and videos a lot. But all of these sites i have been reading consistently since basically their inception on the web ) It's not generally recommended by anyone who knows what they are talking about ( Adam included) but only offered as a Hail Mary. If you are at wits end, sure try it, but don't be surprised if it makes everything worse. And by that i mean you tested all gradients and color cast ect and it did not make something totally out of whack while you think it fixed something else.
> 
> Your other option on this monitor is to use NVCP and crush your blacks/lower end. It gives a more contrasty look and may mask "some" banding or jpeg artifact ect, but will introduce more problems in other areas.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Ill try to make this to short and to the point, something i am practically incapable of doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to get acceptable color out of this panel without too much effort, actually it is already good out of the box and anything around 3 or less Delta is perfectly fine for pc gaming or anything else. Albeit it may be slightly less "saturated" than say your TV because of the gamma. But it's color range is better than most older Tns or even cheap e Ips panels.
> 
> A calibrator is preferred, No doubt. But you do not _need_ one to get acceptable and decent color unless a monitor is absolutely abysmal out of the box. This one is not, at least mine isn't....
> 
> A calibrator does all this stuff when calibrating as well as fine tunes each 16 million colors. We are not "fixing" individual colors since there's no way you can without one. But, again not really necessary in general to have an excellent image and color on this monitor overall. The gamma is really what needs a little work.
> 
> So if we are doing this by eye, first you have to understand the difference between Brightness, or "Black Point" or sometimes refereed to as white point., and Gamma and Contrast.
> 
> You can have a low brightness and therefor a good black point also have the image not seem "dull" at all.
> 
> Gamma affects the brightness of the midrange of color and "saturation" most.
> 
> Brightness affects everything equally.
> 
> Contrast obviously is the difference between black and white or dark an light.
> 
> You want all three in harmony.
> 
> The RGB sliders in your OSD mostly affect Color Temperature, or that's how you want to think of it. And should only be used sparingly. So if your whites are greenish, lower your green or raise your blue and red ect, in general. But lowering or raising RGB in your OSD is not for "fixing" your colors per se. It's just more for getting your whites either pure white, or cooler or warmer. And you should only have to touch them for that purpose and in very small amounts 1% 2%.
> 
> I found no benefit or need to lower Contrast at all. I had no white3 clipping or any issues at default. Lowering it only lowers the already low contrast and as a side affect makes the image look more flat and dull, probably making you thin you need to raidse brightness thereby ruining your black point. I recommend leave it at 75.
> 
> I personally use Quick Gamma with great result. I also use Lagoms downloadable Non sRGB embedded Red Green Blue Gamma test image as it's easier to read than the one in Quick Gamma, even though it's actually the same image made by the same person the lagom one is bigger and easier to see and use.
> 
> So i just work with that and as it turned out each channel individually. till i finally A. Accepted around gamma 2.1 was fine. ( Photog and print used to use gamma 1.8, to see darker detail better, but that would be considered too washed out for media and gaming.) And B. Took into account i could get the 2.2 look by using horizontal viewing angle to my advantage, IE: Titling the panel back about 1 degree back and raising it up slightly than i normally would. ) And so when you lean back into game mode in your chair, if you do, lowering your eye angle slightly it actually brings the gamma to closer to 2.2, and also helps mask any residual banding or compression artifacts in images or games that is there in the source. ( it's a fine balance and when you find it it still looks good sitting back or sitting up straight ) When i'm in photoshop i sit straight up as to see all darker detail better.
> 
> Once i achieved around 2.1 on all three channels equally ( blue is hardest to do ) it may create a white point color cast, Open a white screen to check for like slightly blue or warm overall or greenish whites. THEN i lower Red Green or Blue in the OSD a notch or two to equal out my White Point.
> After i was done with my gamma channels I had a cool almost grennish tint to my white point, so i then dropped green and blue down to 98% from 100%.
> 
> *So basically in a nut shell*.
> 
> The OSD settings should all be at 100% when you work on your gamma.
> It's likely you will have to work on your gamma RGB channels independent of each other. On CRT monitors this would sometimes be a setting called "Gain". Red Green or Blue channel "Gain".
> After you get that you will may have a color tint or "white point" tint. If so then use your OSD to bring it back to White. It should be only slight ammount an not effect your overall RGB color. You can use a swatch to check them.
> 
> 
> You should also have no banding in any of the gradients i've posted for the most part. I still have the slightest almost unnoticeable amount in my green gradient.
> The lower range closest to black stepping you might notice in the black to white cannot be "fixed" perfectly i do not believe, but it;s pretty good overall and it will be the same with the red green and blue gradients.
> Rest your eyes occasionally while doing this. Staring at a blue swatch and then immediately trying to check your whites you are going to see *blue* for a second. And your eyes will bug out of you dolt rest them.
> When i think about it you can probably use NVCP and individually adjust your RGB channels. I suspect Quick Gamma with the test patters and the Lagom Non sRGB Embedded Gamma test image is much better and easier to use.
> *Make sure all test images and or Quick Gamma is located on your screen as centrally as possible.*
> It takes some time to get it right.
> 
> Digital Vibrancy raises the gamma and saturation all at once and ruins all calibration across the board. But may look pleasing to some people to turn on in some games, like fighting games/cartoony games ect. But overall is not needed.
> 
> And finally you get used to the new thing you use frequently quickly. Be it Monitors, new shoes, or a new car. And all of a sudden it's is the old comfortable thing and the old old thing looks or feels weird.
> GL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeLish*
> 
> I think i've spent too many hours around this, and there's a time i will start questining if everything is wrong. When you tell to reset the profile, you use "sRGB virtual divice model profile" is this the default from windows?. I will trie quickgamma. Did you change your colors, brightness and saturation, from osd? Thanks for the help.


Refer to those two posts.
Yes rest your eyes while doing this. The OSD RGB will be the last thing you change to make sure your white point is correct. If you like a cooler look or warmer look it is up to you. No one says you _have_ to have 6500k white point. I personally go for very slightly warmer because the LED bother my eyes. Cooler will trick your eyes, thinking it "pops" more. Some may prefer it. My Osd settings for RGB don't matter, it may be different for you. But for reference i didn't change them much, just R100 G 98 B 98.


----------



## BeLish

Thank you. I will trie it.
It is a shame, that we have to take a masters degree...just to make this monitor work proprely.


----------



## KGPrime

Yeah if they had 2.2 gamma out of the box, or an OSD setting. Still the value across the board is hard to beat for resolution, ppi, gsync and non grainy coating.

I'll _try_ to add some clarity if possible if some things still don't make sense,

Basically what you want to do is to try to raise the gamma _closer_ to 2.2 and also make sure your gradients are smooth at the same time. Try doing all colors linked first, then look at what happens to the gradients. If green goes bad, you might change RED and it fixes green. Just balance them, There is a sweet spot you just need to find it, and also the "punch" of RGB on the RGB swatch will look equal.
You might have the slightest tiniest amount of striping in one of the 3 color gradients ( probably green) but should be so little it's hard to see at a casual look. I could not get my green gradient absolutely perfect. But it's very good, two tiny stripes in the mid and lower mids far apart from each other that are almost invisible at a casual glance.

So as you are adjusting the gamma you should keep checking the gradients and the gamma chart, but for instance. Make Green Alone down to 2.1-2.2 it's easiest to see ( on the Quick Gamma or Lagom chart, ignore the actual Numbers in Quick Gamma RGB boxes) Just use the chart. Then do Red. Then Blue.
Now the Numbers in Quick Gamma may all be different, but the gamma chart the colors should all be equal. Blue is the hardest one. And if the RGB Swatch looks somewhat EVEN in luminence you know you are on the right track.. Which is also hard because Green always looks brightest then Red then Blue seems dark. But, again, there is a sweet spot. It comes together in the end anyway. I just use it to get a visual, checking everything all the time back and forth and taking a break on my eyes. Walk back into the room sit down at your actual seat keep your eye level to center and all images dead center as you can.

So then i start using mostly the gradients to fix any banding. You adjust one color at a time. Which color is the worst ( Green on mine) You may start adjusting RED, and see what it does to Green because each one effects the other to some degree. You see the bands move until they go smooth if you hold the Quick Gamma slider and let it spin really fast you can see what it;s doing. So if you make large obviously over the top adjustments you can see what it's doing wrong, but ultimately keep in mind you original "number" in the Quick Gamma box and hover around it, lower or higher little bits at a time. Or go big and bring it down. Sometimes that's easier.

But just remember, you already got each color to 2.2 . So you shouldn't want to or need to go too far either way. There really isn't a lot of room for it to be perfect, It is or it isn't and it's obvious as far as the bands int he gradients it goes smooth then instantly bad again, so it's really just about finding that spot. By the time i was done they ended up around 2.1 actually, and as it happened the RGB swatch ended up looking uniform, like one color wasn't more bright or punchy than the other, more like the colors were on a piece of paper instead of neon backlit. Hard to describe. . . Then if your overall screen white point seems green or blue or pink or whatever use the osd to fix it. It shouldn't be but a slight adjustment to R G or B then, or none at all.

How it ended up. on mine, Blue was too Punchy. Green was about right but had banding. Red was slightly actually under Punchy but appeared too punchy because it had too much Green cast in it. so it was not quite perfect Red. Grey gradient adjusted itself along the way mostly, though i check them all constantly, and they all ended up in harmony, like a puzzle. The last thing was White point was too color for me. Or perhaps slightly Greenish Blue. I lowered Green and Blue 2 steps in OSD and got the Warm white point i wanted. If i put them at 99 it will be more neutral. But i prefer it slightly warm. You might prefer it slightly cool.

For example. In the end the numbers in my sliders in Quick Gamma ended up being

R 2.04
G 2.14
B 2.32

So don't look at it like trying to put the number 2.2 and it's going to be 2.2 gamma. It's not.

All ended up around 2.1 in the gamma RGB chart and a total average gamma of 2.1. I honestly nailed it and won't be changing anything. Reds aren't too hot, Blues aren't greenish, neon or purple, and Greens and Yellows are really uniform to each other, noticeably equal in their saturation like in my Osd settings in my task bar from Afterburner, just something i see every day all the time that if it was off it would be so noticeable and annoying..so that's what made me decide to ultimately keep the monitor. We'll see what happens in 2018.

Try to keep your eye level consistent. No matter what it's a tn panel so even a little bit of movement up or down will change the gamma response. It's the most important thing so you don't go in circles.


----------



## BeLish

I'm going to trie this next week, i will report my results. Just one question, when i start the procedure, even brightness (OSD) is untouched?
Sounds challeging. Thank man, you have been very informative. Dell support in my country are useless.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeLish*
> 
> I'm going to trie this next week, i will report my results. Just one question, when i start the procedure, even brightness (OSD) is untouched?
> Sounds challeging. Thank man, you have been very informative. Dell support in my country are useless.


No you want to set your desired brightness setting first. It dictates your "calibration" and if you change it too much after you "calibrate" it will affect it negatively, An actual calibrator takes this into account when calibrating your monitor. So if you use say someone else .icc profile, but perhaps try to change the brightness _too much_ it will go bad,

Interestingly i just searched and found this thread to help me explain it clearly without a wall of text







and Quick Gamma was mentioned. I agree with the comments in general. http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=427077 But if you don't print then whatever your eyes prefer is fine. I do prefer a low brightness and a paper like quality to my screen as opposed to the overly bright backlit "lightbox" look. Plus my black point is twice as low as say 30 brightness and subjectively nearly VA level blacks, at least that a typical person would have using a VA panel at what seems to be the typical brightness people seem to like. And the actual contrast is not too negatively affected if taking Adam from pcmonitors.info findings. So probably around 850:1. He got 940:1 max but with a searingly bright 235cd/m2 White point and a terrible/unusable "black" level. If you can even call .25 cd/m2 black.

I would not change the default Contrast though. Lowering it does nothing positive, at least i found it not needed in my case. Raising it, at least too much definitely has a negative effect, so 75 seems the most balanced setting.


----------



## BeLish

One thing i notice, on this monitor. It is if drag a window(with grays) from top to bottom, the color seems to be a little brighter at the end. But depends on my view angle, i guess this is the price to have a 27 tn panel i suppose.


----------



## BeLish

I tried, and it looks so mutch better, the colors, are far better balanced, and not oversaturated.I started with your settings with quick gamma, and started tunning. Red and blue dont have any banding. But green, i'm having trouble, it always have "strips". I cant look to the vertical lines for too long while looking to the gamma tunning painel, it makes so mutch strain in my eyes.
The white is so mutch better.Tks a lot, i will be tunning until i think its perfect. I kept standard color preset, on OSD. I like the tone. The only thing, that still bothers a bit, are some grays.. they are still slightly brown/yellow for my taste.. for example in Nvidia experience painel or 3dMax.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeLish*
> 
> I tried, and it looks so mutch better, the colors, are far better balanced, and not oversaturated.I started with your settings with quick gamma, and started tunning. Red and blue dont have any banding. But green, i'm having trouble, it always have "strips". I cant look to the vertical lines for too long while looking to the gamma tunning painel, it makes so mutch strain in my eyes.
> The white is so mutch better.Tks a lot, i will be tunning until i think its perfect. I kept standard color preset, on OSD. I like the tone. The only thing, that still bothers a bit, are some grays.. they are still slightly brown/yellow for my taste.. for example in Nvidia experience painel or 3dMax.


Cool man, glad you're getting it worked out. Yeah the green gradient i could not get perfect. It is still pretty good, but there is like two spots where if you look for it you can see some stripes, like maybe 2 noticeable ones, not sure it can be much better, maybe, but i am content with it.

Well with the greys it's mostly because you are used to seeing false color with blue cast from your other monitor i think. But I understand about having a preference in your programs where you spend a lot of time or create. Colors tend to affect my mood and creativity and i'm super picky about that. Sometimes i won't even use a program till i change it. Definitely for Max when it was just the old white Windows System look. In fact i'm pretty sure the first thing i did in Max was change the UI layout and colors before i even knew how to use the program









Example...i just whipped this up with "Blue" in mind.


Well it matches my Windows UI pretty good i might use it









Go To Customize>Customization>Customize User Interface> Colors Tab - Scheme: Custom Colors

Some of the stuff (Ui objects) is scattered around till you know what to look for. But "Background" is the main overall background color, "Window" is the lighter color boxes. Viewports has settings for the 3D viewport gradient, and background of the 2D views ect...Quad menu settings is in the Quad "advanced" options. You just have to play around with it. Also the colors don't exactly match up to what you pick from the color picker when you apply them due to the way they coded the UI, so you have to play with the saturation and lightness till it feels right. 3D Shadows and Highlights is like buttons and highlights of the buttons and boxes, ( just like Win 98 Win XP days changing colors in Windows UI) but it also affects text on your modifier buttons so it's limited in what you can choose there depending on your background color.

You can also choose the Light theme, or use Windows Colors.


----------



## BeLish

Yes, years with the other monitor, i can see now how mutch blue it is







. How about watching movies or tvseries? When i watch, there are some scenes that have a slightly warm tone, even if i put the cool preset from osd. It's strange, i'm not used to it. But overall, i'm happy now.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Windows calibration tool has terrible images to adjust the gamma with. Quick gamma is much better and it works excellent once you figure out how to use it.
> 
> Again as i already laid out previously, and thoroughly, Ideally you should use the larger *downloadable only* non sRGB embedded gamma image from Lagom. The one that looks the same one used in Quick Gamma, because it is just bigger and easier to read. The more you use it eventually you will start to get the idea and feel for it.
> 
> It's also much better than Windows calibration tool because you can make a gamma profile and see what's going on in real time right on your desktop or across multiple images, or windows UI, your task bar ect, Things you know what they are supposed to look like. You can use perhaps an abnormally bad compressed image if you want just to see how much it is masking. For example this one. https://i.imgur.com/aARjBza.jpg Even at it's best you should still see some pixelation in this image if you are viewing the image dead straight on ( See bottom of post for Viewing Angle Requirements, and then this image looks nearly perfect ).
> 
> When you press "ok" Quick Gamma automatically installs the profile for you, And if it needs a small tweak you can load up the program again and it will retain the RGB "numbers" / settings you have just last used, use a txt file and keep notes. The tool is good. But only as good as the user. The Numbers Don't mean anything. They are not the "Gamma" you are setting, they are offsets to whatever your gamma actually is. So pay not real attention to that, pay attention to the charts and images you will be using. Which SHOULD include all the gradients i posted. If you are not using ALL of this stuff together, you aren't doing it thoroughly and you will never get it a good as it can be.
> So that's why Windows Calibration tool is crap.
> 
> You can also make a dozen .icc gamma profiles and switch between them all in windows color management and see exactly what it is doing and compare them. Though the effect is subtle. and you really need to know what you are looking at. If you don't understand what you are doing, then you are aimlessly flailing and never getting anything accomplished going in circles.
> 
> *Also very important.* When you do this. DO NOT have any other custom profiles loaded. Have Windows default sRGB profile loaded, which is basically like nothing at all, or else you are just "adding" too the last profile you loaded and then when you press "ok" It installs the new one, unloads the other, and now you are looking at something different.
> 
> I already posted all this stuff already in that huge post with step by step instruction, wasting my time. I can only assume you read it already and followed those directions right..lel...
> 
> Anyway it takes some time and patience, and if you think you are going to whip it up in Windows Calibration tool perfectly you are kidding yourself. Btw i been using Quick Gamma here and there for like over a decade and it still took me a few nights to get it right. So don't expect to do it in one try, or even multiple times till you get it exactly right.
> 
> If you fix the gamma the monitor looks great. and once you get it right you won't see any banding or artifacts unless the source is absolutely terrible. OR, or you didn't get it right.
> 
> *The final part of it is how you view the monitor.* It is basically part of using this monitor. And that is viewing the panel from slightly below. ( if you want the darker 2.2 gamma look)
> Like if you game and lean back in your chair, your eye height should about at the bottom third of the panel. About 3 inches up from the bottom of the screen. You want to tweak the angle back ever so slightly maybe 1 degree, and have the height just right, and you will have about 2.2 gamma when you lean/sit back. If you like to sit straight at it, you will have about 2.1 gamma, which is still ok. really. This variance is fine for me. I chill in games and get 2.2 and more saturation and when i work in photoshop or whatever i sit up get 2.1 too see more dark detail.
> 
> To help you set your monitor angle you can *should" use the same Lagom gamma chart to help you get your monitor height and angle set to your seating. And it IS the source images that you use, some are worse than others and a low gamma will show this more. Your cheapo tablet and Iphone probably have at least 2.2 gamma if not even higher. Actual color is mostly irrelevant in this scenario. It's not, but it is, because the color is fine on the monitor. Color and Gamma being two different things. When you say the color is bad, what you are seeing as bad is the gamma. Not the value of rgb. Unless your monitor has some very serious issue different than everyone else that is complaining about this very same thing and using other peoples "COLOR" profiles to screw up their color even more.
> 
> Why do i say the angle and height is so important?
> Because since on this monitor the gamma out of the box is really low, about 1.8. What that does is make the screen seem like it has less of a dark crush at the top than say another TN panel that has actual 2.2 gamma measured at the center. Or has a 2.2 OSD setting. So overall it seems like the panel has less of that contrast shift top to bottom, depending on the colors on your screen. But looks more washed out. On a 2.2 Gamma setting TN panel, if you have a Grey or Dark Browser skin for example. You will see that the address bar for example is crushed if it is dark grey, like mine is. The default gamma makes this hardly noticeable. But, then the bottom like my task bar is more washed out. Which i suspect they might have even done on purpose. As they also like to include those crap FPS settings and Dark Stabilizer ect on gaming monitors so they seem to think that gamers don't want contrast at all.
> 
> So what happens when you get closer to 2.2 on this panel then? Right. The top area is more crushed.
> 
> And by that is exactly how i know just by looking at it that it is closer to 2.2 gamma as when it's set up right and i lean back like that ( besides the fact the gamma charts proves it ) as that's what a tn panel with 2.2 gamma looks like on my dark skinned browser. My previous TN panel DID have a 2.2 gamma setting in it's OSD.
> 
> Willing to help, but i posted how to use it and set it up in that big post or was it 2 posts now, with all the gradients ect.. If you have any questions i didn't already cover exhaustively then ask. But if you didn't read any of it, then it's on you. Buy a calibrator, or new monitor.


I'll give it a shot when I get home tonight, as I haven't been around the forums lately. Thanks for the write-up, regardless if it helps or not. +rep.


----------



## gene-z

Ok, tried this tonight, and it does not help. The monitor is junk. The weird part is, my previous monitor before I got this replacement (same monitor, just had 165hz flickering and did a warranty claim), I could never see the horrible banding a lot of people complained about. Now on my refurbished replacement, I see horrible banding and pixelation in a lot of images/videos. I think there is a lotto to this monitor with bad gamma or something of that sort, as it's really bad on my display. Even with the gamma jacked to the lowest possible setting, I see horrible pixelation in the image I posted previously. And it's not the image, I've looked at it on a few tablets and even a cheap laptop and don't see the issue. I've done clean installs with no profiles, etc... nothing helps.

I think I'm just going to do a warranty claim _again_ and then sell it off. I went back to TN to avoid lottery, but this panel is just as bad as the lottery with IPS displays. Bad clouding, backlight bleed, IPS type glow in bottom corners, horrible gamma, and flickering using 165hz. I exchanged and warrantied about 4 of these panels and every single one had an issue listed in the previous sentence. It's just not worth the premium of $450+ they charge. Luckily I got it for $300 new, so I won't lose much. I think I'm going back to BenQ, as their lineup seems a lot more consistent as to what you get when it comes to panel quality. My XL2411Z was a cheap $280 panel and it was near perfect, minus the tiny bit of ghosting on the pixel overdrive.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I think I'm going back to BenQ, as their lineup seems a lot more consistent as to what you get when it comes to panel quality. My XL2411Z was a cheap $280 panel and it was near perfect, minus the tiny bit of ghosting on the pixel overdrive.


And at least here they offer direct exchange at your door if you get bad one. I wonder if the XL2730 and XL2735 have any panel/coating differences?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Ok, tried this tonight, and it does not help. The monitor is junk. The weird part is, my previous monitor before I got this replacement (same monitor, just had 165hz flickering and did a warranty claim), I could never see the horrible banding a lot of people complained about. Now on my refurbished replacement, I see horrible banding and pixelation in a lot of images/videos. I think there is a lotto to this monitor with bad gamma or something of that sort, as it's really bad on my display. Even with the gamma jacked to the lowest possible setting, I see horrible pixelation in the image I posted previously. And it's not the image, I've looked at it on a few tablets and even a cheap laptop and don't see the issue. I've done clean installs with no profiles, etc... nothing helps.
> 
> I think I'm just going to do a warranty claim _again_ and then sell it off. I went back to TN to avoid lottery, but this panel is just as bad as the lottery with IPS displays. Bad clouding, backlight bleed, IPS type glow in bottom corners, horrible gamma, and flickering using 165hz. I exchanged and warrantied about 4 of these panels and every single one had an issue listed in the previous sentence. It's just not worth the premium of $450+ they charge. Luckily I got it for $300 new, so I won't lose much. I think I'm going back to BenQ, as their lineup seems a lot more consistent as to what you get when it comes to panel quality. My XL2411Z was a cheap $280 panel and it was near perfect, minus the tiny bit of ghosting on the pixel overdrive.


What do you expect from Au optronics? Their Qc is junk and as you said their panels can differ a lot from unit to unit...
The panel lottery is real i have changed 4 pg248q and no panel was the same , 3 couldn't produce black levels and had extreme clouding and only 1 could produce good blacks , way better colors and less problems and also it had a complete different S/N. No panel is the same from this company and definitely they don't care about a flawless panel , my friend got the same panel as you but from Aoc and he got clouding in the middle , today lcd monitors are junk!

And yes i used the lg 1080p 144hz before with no problems like that , only a small blb but the panel was near perfection....









I cant understand why the prices go only up but the quality gets a huge drop....


----------



## KGPrime

Yeah sounds like a bad panel, Sucks man.

Did you consider your display Port cable, or any angle or pressure applied to it, the jack itself or all of those things. This is my first usage of display port, i cannot say i feel it is a very hearty connection standard. It seems to be very finicky and can lose connection at what would seem like the slightest movement.

Like i was just tilting/adjusting the monitor when i got it, and it would lose connection. I've heard other say they had bad color or banding or tinting and it turned out to be the cable not in tight, or having some pressure on it. So i basically got mine in place and don't touch the damn thing any more.

However i play with mine a bit more on the gamma front and got a solid 2.2 gamma with no real standout adverse affects. Looks so much better. And when standing up and back it looks good, at least like it should at 2.2 gamma, which is more "bright" but not totally washed out and damn near grey scale like it did before.
Overall i'm pretty content with mine, even a little bit happy with it right now.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I have owned this monitor for about 1 year and 3 months now. I initially enabled the 165Hz overclock but then disabled it since I couldnt really tell a differance in games. Turns out my system back then just wasn't really capable of 1440p at 165fps but now with my 8700k+1080 ti build I've enabled 165Hz again and oh my Wolfenstein 2 and Destiny 2 are just running like butter and really taking advantage of the extra Hz.


----------



## Malinkadink

Seeing as this is the most notable and popular thread for this monitor i will be posting some of my findings here and hopefully that will help some users here or just anyone that may happen on it from a google search.

I recently picked up an XF270HU which a 1440p 144hz IPS (AHVA) monitor and naturally i calibrate every new monitor i get after verifying no bleed or dead pixels. This Acer was perfect aside from some bleed in the middle of the bottom bezel which i fixed by wedging a credit card wrapped in a thin microfiber cloth to prevent scratching between the screen and bezel to help separate it a little and relief the pressure. This worked wonders and fixed the bleed there, but i digress.

I haven't recalibrated my Dell in several months and since the last calibration i actually did bump the brightness from 50 to 80 nits as 50 was starting to feel a bit dim. I was running a BT.1886 calibration on the Dell and wanted to get a 2.2 gamma calibration to be able to compare to the Acer side by side and get an accurate impression. Both of them calibrated to 2.2 they're actually quite comparable in regards to colors, but the edge definitely goes to the Acer as it has a 1250:1 contrast ratio vs 800:1 on the Dell and its noticeable enough.

Now to focus more on the Dell i compared the newly created 2.2 calibration of the Dell against its default state with just brightness and RGB channels dialed in for 6500k. To my surprise The greyscale was significantly better without the color profile applied. I reckon this has something to do with the color profile needing to aggressively fix the Dells default gamma curve that is tracking much closer to BT.1886. I'm currently in the process of generating a new BT.1886 calibration and will post both the 2.2 gamma and BT. 1886 color profiles here when its all done along with screenshots of HCFR comparing default with adjusted RGB for 6500k, 2.2 gamma profile, and BT1886.

I understand why during the development of this monitor they may have gone for a BT.1886 as a default behavior as it is a superior curve for a gaming oriented monitor since it will lift blacks and give you much better shadow detail and let you spot enemies in dark crevices easier. Still it's a shame that the OSD is so featureless and doesn't provide a simple preset for a few different gamma values so those who want to go for 2.2 can and not deal with "washed out" colors. It leaves people without colorimeters in the dust which is most people and is what causes the washed out complaints to begin with.

EDIT:

Okay so i was a bit lazy and just included 3 screenshots with one showing greyscale, another for color, and last one gamma. The key for which is which is below:

Acer XF270HU
Color Measures 1: OSD Adjusted for 6500k and 2.2 gamma no color profile applied
Color Measures 2: OSD Adjustments + 2.2 gamma color profile

Dell S2417DG
Color Measures 3: OSD Adjustment for 6500k, no gamma controls







no profile applied
Color Measures 4: OSD Adjustment for 6500k + 2.2 gamma color profile
Color Measures 5: OSD Adjustment for 6500k + BT.1886 gamma color profile

All calibration and adjustments performed with a colormunki display.

As you can see for the Acer the color profile doesn't really do much, adjusts gamma curve a bit and greyscale gets changed, you can run this monitor without a color profile and be totally okay with the results, in fact it's probably advised to just run without one as the results are great from just OSD adjustments and you typically risk some gradient banding with a color profile anyway.

For the Dell you can see how the gamma curve by default tracks BT.1886 in the low end. Greyscale gets notably worse with the 2.2 gamma profile applied but not terribly so and nothing you would notice by actual eye as the deltas are still <2.1. The gamma curve is greatly improved for those looking for a richer image and is very noticeable when applied vs default.

Lastly the BT.1886 color profile applied is exactly what this monitor wants. Greyscale tracking is phenomenal, and the gamma is tracking BT.1886 very closely now compared to default that loses it after 20%. I know this may not be what most people want in the monitor but it was really tuned for BT.1886 and that is what i choose to run the monitor with. Blacks are still black, but the moment you move away from black you get nice progressive detail through the greyscale.

My OSD settings for the Dell:

17 Brightness
75 Contrast
96 Red
95 Green
100 Blue

Feel free to try it on your own monitor and see if it looks good to you, or if you know what OSD settings get you closest to 6500k then use those and try either one of my color profiles down below.

2.2 Gamma ICC:

S2417DG12017-11-2102-092.2SXYZLUTMTX.zip 656k .zip file

BT.1886 Gamma ICC:

S2417DG12017-11-2104-030.3127x0.329yRec.1886SXYZLU.zip 690k .zip file


Click the photo and click view original to get a bigger easier to read size


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> It leaves people without colorimeters in the dust which is most people and is what causes the washed out complaints to begin with.
> 
> *EDIT FOR ICC PROFILES AND SCREENSHOTS PENDING*


Funny thing is, even investing to a colorimeter won't fix, as it is a gaming monitor. There's nothing you can do if a game decides to reject color profiles created by the calibration software (yes, I tried all the color keepers and similar enforcers, but Company of Heroes 2 decided nope), and even when a game accepts it, it is a subpar solution anyway when the gamma is so much below 2.2.

Dell should have just made a black equalizer option for those few super competitive guys, I'm pretty sure the majority of gamers are just looking for a good looking realistic image with 144Hz.


----------



## KGPrime

Right, like i said that before, i just think they did it on purpose with the gamma looking at it as a gaming monitor. Like they think gamers don't want contrast or any shadows at all, which is why manufacturers include those black equalizer modes. Which i would personally never find useful. I haven't seen a game that had such dark shadows i would need it since maybe CS1.6. Even then it wasn't that bad to me even on Crts.

Anyway, and changing gamma through software affects things negatively, so it's inevitable with this panel with how much you have to adjust it on this monitor to get to 2.2 you will have to make some sacrifices.

That said I now have 2.2 gamma overall with only slight added banding in gradients compared to my previous quick gamma profile, (which was hardly any at all) But overall it looks so much better with much more saturation and non washed out colors that i stopped trying to fix what cannot really be fixed _perfectly_ with the gradients ( though it's still ok, within the confines of this panel and it's limitations).

Let me rephrase, I didn't "Stop" trying to fix it, it's just that it IS fixed, within the confines if what is possible with this panel, of which perfection is futile. I still use this monitor for Photoshop and textures and lighting in games most of the time and only a sliver of my time actually gaming. So it's good enough even for that to put it into perspective, and i still don't have any major noticeable banding in movies or youtube or images or the games i happen to play right now. In some - a lot of ways really, it's even better obviously because 2.2 gamma.

There are still going to be games where the shadows are in a certain color range and you will see banding, the lower ends of the spectrum cannot be fixed and you will see that. I saw it in Dues Ex, but only in dark corners, and the loading screen, however you can still see the banding on the Dues Ex loading screen even on an ips screen if you screen shot it and zoom up on it, it's a little smoother, but it's still there to a degree.

So oddly enough, i'm actually using NVCP now.







But still using the methods i have already explained and posted prior with quick gamma. *And it was stupidly easy, i did it in literally a few minutes*.

In short, i was using photoshop, and so my image looks a little washed out right. So i thought i would adjust the gamma to where it looked like it supposed to look, like so the gamma looks perfect, saturation, everything, so i thought, what if i apply the same basic adjustment to the gamma of the monitor? So i tried it with nvcp just to do it quick and dirty and so i could easily switch back and forth between nvcp and my already made gamma profile, and no surprise the offset was like 0.86 or 0.88 in Photoshop to the image i was using, and when applied that to the main gamma slider in NVCP ( this number i had tried before in NVCP anyway, and as others have also found makes it looks like it should somewhat.) But then i also adjusted the individual RGB channels in NVCP, *just like i did in Quick Gamma*, to smooth out my gradients and it literally took me like a few minutes to do it.

I kind of chuckled about it actually since i've always shunned using nvcp for color or gamma adjustment, but this monitor is a different beast to anything i was ever used to before, and it actually is better/easier because you can set an _overall_ gamma with the main page slider, then adjust individual rgb channels ( which is necessary imo) as an offset from that main gamma setting. This is the key and it basically makes this monitor look dope, how it should look, and you should still have at least _ok_ gradients. I was just doing it as a test and thought i would transfer it to a quick gamma profile proper, but it turned out perfect and there is no real reason to not just use it.

Overall the monitor looks *phenomenally* better and i doubt there is any way any one would not want to use it like this over the 1.8 -2.0 washed out look regardless. It's my setting now and i have no reason to ever change it or even look back. It also looks _nearly_ identical to the Ips screen on my phone (LG G3) color and saturation wise, thought the monitor has a better white point.

That's not exaggeration.

I actually smile when i turn this thing on now. Basically because for what i payed for it and what i could have hoped to get out of it, i got it, and more than i thought i would be able to after the first few days i was messing with it. Even my cheap like $120 temp 10 year old Tn office monitor i was using for the last year after my last Fw900 died was easier to set up, at least it had a 2.2 setting in the OSD.









I will post the settings i used, _just for reference_. So people can see what i did. Maybe people can use them as a starting point, *but it surely will be slightly different* for everyone else in the end as all monitors are slightly different and people will use different brightness setting ect.

NVCP Main Gamma slider 0.88

NVCP Red Channel 0.83
NVCP Green Channel 0.86
NVCP Blue Channel 0.95

Monitor OSD 6 brightness. Personal preference, i sit in a dim room, worth it because i get inky blacks, a black point closer closer to VA level, low to no glow, and whites and color are plenty bright and pop for me personally, i like it to look more natural like paper over a neon sign glowing box of light with backlight leakage.
I tried bias lighting or using more room lighting, to me it makes it no better or unnoticeable to my eyes, it just looks terrible, and i have a light on i hate anyway as it's better working with color to have a dim room. Which i again use this monitor for well over 60% of the time and only maybe 10% actual gaming. So that's certainly just my personal preference, however i can say that imo you will never get this panel looking this good at very high brightness, and it will be much harder to alleviate or mask compression artifacts or banding. That's pretty much fact as the low end will stand out more as you will be having greyish blacks, and the low end cannot be fixed no matter what you, pretty sure not even a calibrator can fix it. So imo if you like high brightness but don't want all those negative effects, or crap gamma, get a different monitor.

Monitor OSD 76 Contrast ( 75 is optimal, i was able to get away with adding 1, beyond that was noticeable degradation )

Monitor RGB R100 G99 B99 ( or your white point, your preference.)

I'm done with needing to mess with this monitor. It's well beyond better than what i had accepted before when i was attempting to have "perfect" gradients, and it wasn't bad before subjectively, but just had that slightly washed out look especially if looking at it from even eye level, and certainly from above ( i can stand up now and look at it from a few more feet back,and it still looks rich, where before it was totally washed out crap if i did that). And i still did not destroy my gradients so much i would find it unusable for what i do. Overall the monitor looks infinately better without a doubt.


----------



## Malinkadink

Okay i edited my original post for those interested

LINK: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609757/any-opinions-or-reviews-on-the-new-dell-s2417dg/1540#post_26460359


----------



## BeLish

Wow.. just tried the NVPC stuff..i've gained more contrast, and the colors pop even more now. It's perfect for me now.


----------



## Razzakx

I didn't read through the whole 150+ to see if this was mentioned but if anyone has any trouble with scaling and blurry third party apps just set a custom scale of 120%.

I just got this monitor 2 days ago and took me a while to adjust it, but now it's perfect. 100% is way too small, 125% is good but you get blurry apps. For some reason 120% doesn't leave you with blurry apps and it's a good size, not too small. Try it out!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzakx*
> 
> I didn't read through the whole 150+ to see if this was mentioned but if anyone has any trouble with scaling and blurry third party apps just set a custom scale of 120%.
> 
> I just got this monitor 2 days ago and took me a while to adjust it, but now it's perfect. 100% is way too small, 125% is good but you get blurry apps. For some reason 120% doesn't leave you with blurry apps and it's a good size, not too small. Try it out!


Thanks for the suggestion! More screen room and non-blurry apps is very nice.


----------



## bo3alwa

My ICC profiles for anyone interested. Done using Spyder5 and DisplayCAL.
One is toward Gamma 2.2 and the other to 2.1
My monitor came with gamma 1.9 out of the box as measured by the colorimeter.

Monitor OSD RGB control left at stock (100,100,100) because lowering it would decrease the already poor contrast ratio of this panel.
I decided to settle on gamma 2.1 because with 2.2 the top of the screen looks too dark because of the TN vertical gamma shift, unless I align my eyes with the top of the screen.

Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RKPo2paXWQneqg9qlyygiOaEBT9GxhCk

EDIT: this is my first post in this forum, as I made this account recently only to get some attachments from this thread.


----------



## N1ghtwalk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo3alwa*
> 
> My ICC profiles for anyone interested. Done using Spyder5 and DisplayCAL.
> One is toward Gamma 2.2 and the other to 2.1
> My monitor came with gamma 1.9 out of the box as measured by the colorimeter.
> 
> Monitor OSD RGB control left at stock (100,100,100) because lowering it would decrease the already poor contrast ratio of this panel.
> I decided to settle on gamma 2.1 because with 2.2 the top of the screen looks too dark because of the TN vertical gamma shift, unless I align my eyes with the top of the screen.
> 
> Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RKPo2paXWQneqg9qlyygiOaEBT9GxhCk
> 
> EDIT: this is my first post in this forum, as I made this account recently only to get some attachments from this thread.


Hey, I tried to use this with cpk. It worked but I'm not sure what my other settings should be. New here I bought the monitor recently and am still unhappy with how it looks. What revision do you have and whats your nvidia control panel settings?


----------



## bo3alwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N1ghtwalk*
> 
> Hey, I tried to use this with cpk. It worked but I'm not sure what my other settings should be. New here I bought the monitor recently and am still unhappy with how it looks. What revision do you have and whats your nvidia control panel settings?


Mine is revision A00. The S2417DG has only this one revision unlike the S2716DG. NVCP settings are left stock since changing them would override the ICC profile.


----------



## Randallel

I can't OC my monitor to 165. The option is greyed out in the menu, and it's stuck at 150Hz. I changed cables, not sure what else to do. Any advice?


----------



## scientist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> I can't OC my monitor to 165. The option is greyed out in the menu, and it's stuck at 150Hz. I changed cables, not sure what else to do. Any advice?


Which graphics card are you using? Most older generations of cards won't run much higher than 144hz.


----------



## Randallel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scientist*
> 
> Which graphics card are you using? Most older generations of cards won't run much higher than 144hz.


1080 ti

Edit: I got it to work.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Does anyone have any issues with the HDMI connection on these monitors?

Displayport works just fine, but I have 2 of mine connected to my work laptop and and they occasionally have sync problems and alternate a black / normal screen image every 2 seconds.

Unplugging/Replugging the HDMI cable seems to fix it, but I've tried several cables and the problem persists - I suspect an issue with the HDMI interface.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> Does anyone have any issues with the HDMI connection on these monitors?
> 
> Displayport works just fine, but I have 2 of mine connected to my work laptop and and they occasionally have sync problems and alternate a black / normal screen image every 2 seconds.
> 
> Unplugging/Replugging the HDMI cable seems to fix it, but I've tried several cables and the problem persists - I suspect an issue with the HDMI interface.


Go into the OSD and disable power saver feature and see if that helps.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Good idea, but I did that when I first got them - just double checked and all 3 are set to off.


----------



## jonny30bass

So I've been through 3 of these monitors and they all have blue backlight bleed across the bottom and some white backlight bleed around the other edges. Even the display model had this. All 4 models I've looked at have had this problem. Also, I'm having banding out of the box. What is going on!!? I think I'm going to return it one more time because it's driving me crazy!!


----------



## cdcd

'Banding' is present on every single unit (actually it's not colour banding but low gamma). The blue backlight bleed seems to be quite common, although its degree varies between units.


----------



## bo3alwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> So I've been through 3 of these monitors and they all have blue backlight bleed across the bottom and some white backlight bleed around the other edges. Even the display model had this. All 4 models I've looked at have had this problem. Also, I'm having banding out of the box. What is going on!!? I think I'm going to return it one more time because it's driving me crazy!!


Mine also has this blue BLB on the bottom. Even had a Acer XB241YU which uses the exact same panel and it also had the blue BLB and banding too (in addition to the grainiest matte coating I've seen in my life).

The AUO panel used here is the culprit. I don't expect any unit to be devoid of banding. Increasing the gamma won't decrease the banding much unless you increase it so much that you crush all the gray gradient into black.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bo3alwa*
> 
> The AUO panel used here is the culprit. I don't expect any unit to be devoid of banding. Increasing the gamma won't decrease the banding much unless you increase it so much that you crush all the gray gradient into black.


It's 8-bit. It's gamma that causes it. BenQ monitors prove this, with gamma maxed out to ~2.2 the banding is gone.


----------



## cdcd

Colour banding that is part of the source material (which is usually 8 bit or even lower) won't disappear with a correct gamma curve, but it'll be less obvious/visible. Grayscale banding, however, can and should disappear with a correct gamma curve. The default gamma of the S2417DG doesn't produce grayscale banding, but it's clearly below the target of 2.2, hence badly exposing any colour banding to the viewer's eye.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> Good idea, but I did that when I first got them - just double checked and all 3 are set to off.


Are they using IGPU? Maybe check if some power saving function in the driver if so.

Also, try different cable if you haven't already.

Maybe power surge protector getting in the way?

I had exact issue a while ago with my DP cable, there was a trick I used to fix it but I'm having a hard time remembering the process. It was a step process of turning off the PC, booting the PC and connecting the cable at a certain time. It was a really weird thing, but I found it on the Dell site. I'll remember it eventually and reply to you once I find the link, maybe it's a solution that will work for HDMI.

Edit: Believe this was it. Try same process, just replace Displayport parts with HDMI when reading and following. Hope that fixes it for ya, good luck.


----------



## bo3alwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> It's 8-bit. It's gamma that causes it. BenQ monitors prove this, with gamma maxed out to ~2.2 the banding is gone.


It's 6-bit+FRC according to official Dell monitor specifications page:
http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/dell-s2417dg-monitor?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs&~tab=specstab&~wsf=tabs

While this monitor does not have gamma control, I tried calibrating to gamma 2.2 with a colorimeter. Image no longer looks as washed-out as before, but banding is barely affected.
When I had the Acer XB241YU which has the same panel and does have OSD gamma control, I tried the included presets such as 2.2/2.5/2.8
The colors looked punchier as I went up, as expected, but still severe banding.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Thanks, I'll take a look and give it a try.

1. I am on an work laptop + dock using an Intel Haswell iGPU - system is using the performance profile.
2. I've tried at least 3 different HDMI cables - all brand new.
3. The problem comes and goes and is really hard to pin down - has not happened since I posted (but it has been happening on and off for 9 months)

Mostly just posting in case others are having the same issue - so there is a record.

Overall, I really like these monitors for gaming and they are pretty good for work as well. They are, however, pretty terrible for watching TV/movies.

I'd like to get a 4th monitor at some point - a 23-28" 1080P monitor that's good for video streaming....


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubletap1911*
> 
> I'd like to get a 4th monitor at some point - a 23-28" 1080P monitor that's good for video streaming....


Defintely go for a VA panel type for movies/video. They pretty much all have super deep and vivid colors.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Defintely go for a VA panel type for movies/video. They pretty much all have super deep and vivid colors.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking, but I've never owned a VA panel before.

Viewsonic seems to have some at a decent price...


----------



## Name Change

Would this be a good upgrade from a benq xl2411z monitor is on its way out and has white banding and just out of warranty period.. Looking for a solid 1440p gaming monitor to
build my new setup around. Think colors should be better then my benq and pretty much everything else.
thx


----------



## x162039

Now that the S2716DG seems to have a new revision that gets rid of most banding, does anyone know if there might be also a new revision for the s2417dg?


----------



## Nomei

bo3alwa said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *N1ghtwalk*
> 
> Hey, I tried to use this with cpk. It worked but I'm not sure what my other settings should be. New here I bought the monitor recently and am still unhappy with how it looks. What revision do you have and whats your nvidia control panel settings?
> 
> 
> Mine is revision A00. The S2417DG has only this one revision unlike the S2716DG. NVCP settings are left stock since changing them would override the ICC profile.


Are u sure? Just spoke with support guy from my local store and he said they're selling REV A03. 

S2417DG ofc.


----------



## cdcd

Nomei said:


> Are u sure? Just spoke with support guy from my local store and he said they're selling REV A03.
> 
> S2417DG ofc.


Question is whether that revision has any meaningful changes (which to my knowledge they don't).


----------



## Scotty99

Yo is there a way to get>60hz on this monitor with hdmi? I may have to sell my 1060 just because of the prices they are going for and would need to use the gtx 465 that has been lying in my closet lol. I have not hooked it up yet but iirc i couldnt get over 60hz at any resolution when i had my htpc hooked up to this.


----------



## Malinkadink

Scotty99 said:


> Yo is there a way to get>60hz on this monitor with hdmi? I may have to sell my 1060 just because of the prices they are going for and would need to use the gtx 465 that has been lying in my closet lol. I have not hooked it up yet but iirc i couldnt get over 60hz at any resolution when i had my htpc hooked up to this.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI

75Hz should be possible i believe it uses HDMI 1.4


----------



## Scotty99

Malinkadink said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI
> 
> 75Hz should be possible i believe it uses HDMI 1.4


Im a bit confused tho, arent there 144hz 1080p monitors with only HDMI? 
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/PmyFf7/acer-monitor-umfg6aab01

1 hdmi 1 dvi but it can do 144hz at 1080p, what would stop this dell from reaching 144hz 1080?

Oh to be clear im talking for 1080p only, im willing to give up some clarity for the motion until i get a new gpu.


----------



## mtmn

gene-z said:


> Quote:*How to Enable G-Sync and lower the input lag*
> Go to your NVCP and click setup G-Sync
> In Manage 3d Settings, set V-Sync to on
> For 165hz, set an in-game frame rate cap at 162
> For 144hz, set an in-game frame rate cap at 142
> If no in-game fps cap tools, use rtss frame limiter tool to force them
> These are the recommended g-sync settings by blurbusters.com for lowest input lag when using g-sync
> Source: http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag/


I'm probably missing the explanation in the blurbusters link, but why does he advise NVCP V-sync on if we're setting an fps cap? What does it accomplish since G-sync will not hit the fps ceiling with a fps limiter in place?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

mtmn said:


> I'm probably missing the explanation in the blurbusters link, but why does he advise NVCP V-sync on if we're setting an fps cap? What does it accomplish since G-sync will not hit the fps ceiling with a fps limiter in place?


So I don't know about anyone else, but for me screen tearing is still apparent above 154 FPS even with Gsync on. It's suppose to cover the full range of 30-165hz but at least according to someone else in this thread, it's been broke since the windows 10 anniversary update.

Anyways, when vsync is turned on the issue is resolved, no screen tearing in the full 30 to 165hz range. However, at 165hz, vsync will activate causing slight input delay. Capping the FPS to 163 will ensure vsync never becomes active.

As for a game like PUBG, its a bit of the same story. At around 144 FPS, which is the FPS cap for that game, there is noticeable screen tearing. Turning on vsync resolves this while also offering no noticeable input delay, which makes sense because vsync should only be activating at 165 FPS and not 144.

This is all just from my personal experience thus far, take it with a grain of salt when doing your own testing


----------



## Malinkadink

PsYcHo29388 said:


> So I don't know about anyone else, but for me screen tearing is still apparent above 154 FPS even with Gsync on. It's suppose to cover the full range of 30-165hz but at least according to someone else in this thread, it's been broke since the windows 10 anniversary update.
> 
> Anyways, when vsync is turned on the issue is resolved, no screen tearing in the full 30 to 165hz range. However, at 165hz, vsync will activate causing slight input delay. Capping the FPS to 163 will ensure vsync never becomes active.
> 
> As for a game like PUBG, its a bit of the same story. At around 144 FPS, which is the FPS cap for that game, there is noticeable screen tearing. Turning on vsync resolves this while also offering no noticeable input delay, which makes sense because vsync should only be activating at 165 FPS and not 144.
> 
> This is all just from my personal experience thus far, take it with a grain of salt when doing your own testing


Yes for whatever reason if NVCP is set to vsync off there will be some screen tearing if you're close to your limit, pretty sure it doesnt tear if you're anywhere in the 30-140 range, but if you enable vsync in NVCP and cap fps 3 below your limit so at 165hz 162fps then you'll get 100% tear free gameplay and the input delay is like 1ms or something vs having vsync set to off in NVCP. 

I play all my games in windowed fullscreen with gsync and an fps cap. Lets me alt tab faster and i dont care for the slight performance penalty for being in windowed as a 1080 and 7700k make it a non issue. What's odd is theres conflicting reports of whether you get more input delay in windowed mode or not. I've seen tests done with gsync that show an added delay in the 5-10ms range vs fullscreen, and others show no difference between fullscreen and windowed its within 1ms which is margin of error. Either way i prefer thinking that windowed doesn't add any significant delay as Nvidia puts the windows DWM in the backseat when gsync is active so windows can't do any of its own vsync trickery.


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

x162039 said:


> Now that the S2716DG seems to have a new revision that gets rid of most banding, does anyone know if there might be also a new revision for the s2417dg?


I'm really interested in this as well. S2417DG would've been an outstanding display in terms of price-performance ratio, if there was no banding.


----------



## Malinkadink

klrpwnzsmtms said:


> I'm really interested in this as well. S2417DG would've been an outstanding display in terms of price-performance ratio, if there was no banding.


Just be glad the banding isn't like that seen on OLED TVs specifically at 5% grey lol


----------



## KGPrime

I don't play a ton of different games. But since i've set up mine i have no banding in any games that i play. I did see some in Dues Ex shadows and load screen. I had modded Skyrim ligthing an weathers and some meshes to illiminate banding that is already in the vanilla game regardless of monitor, specifically the sky. I had banding on my fw900 in vanilla. There is slight banding in fog, like certain shades of greenish grey, not enough to even notice usually. The loading screen where it is really bad on lcd, is as good as it can get on TN, looks fairly smooth for the most part. In Quake Champions previously there was banding in the staging screen for champions, with the smoke in the background. It is gone. Looks smooth like IPS ect. Some games loading screens are low res, the banding is there regardless just gamma ands gradients smoothness of some monitors hides it better. 

All this has been said before in this thread already but anyway, i basically have no banding, unless the source is damaged like a bad youtube compression. Whenw i first got it and was trying to set it up, it was not the case, Terrible banding in youtube everything. It's gone. No banding in day to day usage or gaming save for some specific load screens, which are irrelevant really. Believe it i would not be sitting here just accepting that. You can get is absolutely set up and looking excellent within its designed limits. It's a great monitor and i would still reccomend it above any 144-165Hz gsync tn on the market without reservation. There still really is no better monitor for its intended purpose when taken all things into consideration.
Color gamut for Tn, ppi, pixel response, screen coating, performance, price. I also kind of doubt until 1440p 240Hz nothing will top it in it's class all things considered, but depends on your usuage and what you value more ect.


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

Yeah, but buying current revisions means forcing yourself to go through some pretty tough setting up, calibration etc., which is not an option for many folks.


----------



## ironhide138

Hey guys. I've had this monitor since August, and I've been using cpkeepwr to keep my custom NVP gamma settings, since it resets in full screen apps otherwise. It worked perfectly... Up until the last windows update, or nvidia update. I did them both at the same time and I'm not sure which it was, but now my PC doesn't boot up with my nvcp settings. The gamma bar is still at 87%, but I need to move it and click cancel for it to actually work. Cpkeepwr still keeps it during full credentials aps, it's specifically at boot that it doesn't owkr now. I can actually see the desktop go from the default settings, to my nvidia settings, then bCk to default. Any ideas?


----------



## Malinkadink

ironhide138 said:


> Hey guys. I've had this monitor since August, and I've been using cpkeepwr to keep my custom NVP gamma settings, since it resets in full screen apps otherwise. It worked perfectly... Up until the last windows update, or nvidia update. I did them both at the same time and I'm not sure which it was, but now my PC doesn't boot up with my nvcp settings. The gamma bar is still at 87%, but I need to move it and click cancel for it to actually work. Cpkeepwr still keeps it during full credentials aps, it's specifically at boot that it doesn't owkr now. I can actually see the desktop go from the default settings, to my nvidia settings, then bCk to default. Any ideas?


I like color sustainer more over cpkeeper, but i've actually been running without an icc profile or nvidia settings on my monitor, instead opting for vanilla settings with the OSD RGB adjusted for 6500k and brightness to my liking. Out of the box once you get the white point to its correct level the monitors greyscale is very accurate with values <1 DeltaE. Yeah the gamma isn't to people's liking but this monitor is following the new BT.1886 standard so Dell did the right thing there, however they should have allowed people to adjust gamma in OSD for those who want better blacks even if it means crushing them. Tampering with Nvidia settings just makes the picture less accurate and is ill advised to use, but if you absolutely can't handle the image as is then go ahead, but really you bought the wrong monitor if you want good colors and overall image quality. A 1440p 144hz AHVA would be better suited for that task.


----------



## KGPrime

Not trying to argue, *but NVCP is the fix*. 

I already posted all this. and got pms thanking me that it worked from people. No crushed blacks whatsoever. The lower ranges darks are no worse, and the gamma overall is much better. 

I used the same basic principals i laid out in previous posts to that in this thread and used my gamma curve settings on an image i was using in photoshop to go by. I basicaly matched the curve i put on an image, and used that vurve in NVCP. It's basically infallabblel It took my lmere minutes to do and there is no way i would be sitting here looking at that crap stock gamma or i would be using this monitor for predominantely color work in games. It would be gone. Instead i have spent hundred of hours in phaotshoshop and lighting ect with it. without issue, other than dealing with TN top to bottom gamma shift which i am used to and can work around.

So while i would never use NVCP before, i tried it,/...well i had tried it already previously on this monitor, but just half assed and to terrible effect, because i didn't belive in it, but when i did it the way i did it the last time It work beutifully. Used like you would use quick gamma, you have to adjust the overall gamma, and then also the individual channels. 

I litteraly did it in like 2 minutes after about 5 nights and hours of tweaking it in quick gamma. So it's ridiculously easy to do. IF you just put up with terrible gamma on this thing, you are kicking your own ass, because it can be fixed, easily, to good enough effect to use in photshop without issue and at least in the games i play it works in all of them, i don't need an icc profile or any color sustainers, no Digital Vibrancey ect Now that's going to depend on the games however probably most quality games out there will not be a problem.
There is also of course shaders suites, enb, sweet fx, ect. It's really a non issue. The entire topic on it should be basically over and this is the last time i mention it.

In a nutshell, adjust your monitor brightness and white point to desired. Grab a good image like a skyline or nature image ect and with no color profile embeded in it. Go into photshop, adjust the gamma curve to look like 2.2, if you know in your minds eye what 2.2 looks like, this is easy. If not, it maybe a little harder. Get it till it looks right, and use the same settings on some gradients. I posted a bunch of them. Check for clipping. There should be no clipping. This means you have not crushed any whites or blacks. 

Apply the values in NVCP. 

My settings turned out to be. 

6 brightness
76 contrast
100% red, 99% Green 99% Blue

NVCP
Use Nvidia settings Overall Gamma 0.88
+
I adjust Individual channels on top of that to
Red 0.83
Green 0.86
Blue 0.95

My problem solved. No crushed anything. 100's of hours of photoshop work done since. No issues. A slight amount of banding in a pure green gradient predominantly, that was already there to begin with but, it really is no worse than stock in that manner, overall i doubt most would ever mess with it again once they dialed it in. Thankfully i haven't had to touch the terrible OSD buttons again, i just did and forgot how to use the stupid menu.

Anyway, Gl. I have to unsub from this thread as i'm kinda done repeating myself, and it's just not an issue for me any more.


----------



## ironhide138

Yeah, I got it to stick in the end. Had to disable windows colour calibration on startup in the task scheduler, now it boots with my NVCP settings no problem. And Cpkeepwr still keeps the settings in all full screen app that used to ignore them. 

Thanks for the write up though  the base gamma really is terrible.


----------



## Malinkadink

Here is a comparison of my default settings without any NVCP tweaks just my OSD settings dialed in for 6500k and brightness set to reach 80 nits. Left is no NVCP tweaks, right is NVCP gamma at 0.87. Yep, totally an acceptable gamma curve. NOT. 

If you find the image more pleasing do as you like, but i prefer a more accurate picture even if it means "washed out blacks". I appreciate that Dell tuned the monitor to track BT.1886, sure they could have added gamma settings in the OSD as its pretty barebones, but they seemed to think one size fits all.


----------



## Scotty99

lol such complainers. Its one of if not the cheapest gsync panel on the market with a great design and build quality and less backlight bleed/uniformity issues than much more expensive monitors.

Find something else to do, or buy a different monitor ffs.


----------



## bloot

Is there an updated revision panel for this monitor yet?


----------



## Malinkadink

bloot said:


> Is there an updated revision panel for this monitor yet?


For what purpose? They basically got the monitor right out of the gate, only thing they could really add is a more robust OSD with gamma controls for one, but otherwise what is there to revise with this monitor? I'm finally giving up on my own S2417DG as i've recently gotten an XF270HU and it obliterates this monitor from a picture quality standpoint, and only really loses in pixel responsiveness, but its not severe to the extent that a VA monitor may be when coming from a fast TN. Planning to play the XB271HU lottery soon and sell this Dell and just have x2 27" 1440p AHVA 144hz monitors as my main setup until they finally bring us OLED monitors. I'm going to skip the whole HDR monitor craze as i don't find HDR that game changing and i have my 55 inch C7P for reference, as im perfectly content watching non HDR content on it when OLED makes it look really great already. 

Also when you consider that HDR needs a high contrast in addition to high brightness to really give off the right effect the LCD monitors that they'll be pushing with HDR will all be really poor performers with sub par contrast and low brightness compared to their TV counterparts. The only monitors that will get it right will cost upwards of $1k, and although i was comfortable shelling out $1400 for my OLED i wouldn't feel right doing the same for a 27 or 32 inch monitor just because it has a decent HDR implementation. But i digress, theres nothing to really revise with these Dells, they're as good as they're gonna get already.


----------



## Scotty99

If you are the type of person who watches movies on a monitor (dunno why anyone would do that, maybe a college student?) this isnt for you. If you are a gamer this thing does not get beat at any price point, TN wins that race.

People want everything for under 400 dollars lol. For me it is everything because i watch movies on a TV, imagine that.

HDR im not sold on either, but my mind would probably change once we get 20000 nit TV's and were not even close to that yet i dont believe.


----------



## klrpwnzsmtms

Malinkadink said:


> For what purpose?


For having way better gamma and way less prominent banding without much hustle, as they did with A07/A08 for S2716DG, obviously.


----------



## HiCZoK

All the people telling "it's no big deal, You can calibrate it with nvcp".... oh how am I going to do that on ps4? I use my monitor for pc and console.


----------



## Malinkadink

HiCZoK said:


> All the people telling "it's no big deal, You can calibrate it with nvcp".... oh how am I going to do that on ps4? I use my monitor for pc and console.


Don't get this monitor for console gaming? Or deal with the gamma and colors as they are. I think the best way to go is having a dedicated console monitor with better settings. HP 25es/er are great for a console, solid out of the box, good colors, gamma etc. Or if you wanna have a multipurpose monitor thats quick for pc gaming and good for console use too then one of the 27" 1440p AHVA 144hz monitors would foot the bill.


----------



## bloot

Received this monitor today and it's an A04 revision. Pretty satisfied with it so far, I just calibrated gamma using windows "display color calibration" application, looks pretty good to me, lowered the gamma slider all the way down and then raised it 10 mouse wheel steps.

Banding is not as bad as I readed here, at least with my configuration, maybe a bit more pronunced than my Iiyama GB2488HSU-B2, but not much more. Colors are pretty good and image quality is ultra sharp, [email protected] rocks.


----------



## HiCZoK

bloot said:


> Received this monitor today and it's an A04 revision. Pretty satisfied with it so far, I just calibrated gamma using windows "display color calibration" application, looks pretty good to me, lowered the gamma slider all the way down and then raised it 10 mouse wheel steps.
> 
> Banding is not as bad as I readed here, at least with my configuration, maybe a bit more pronunced than my Iiyama GB2488HSU-B2, but not much more. Colors are pretty good and image quality is ultra sharp, [email protected] rocks.


I thought s24 does not have revisions? Is the revision label on the back?


----------



## bloot

HiCZoK said:


> I thought s24 does not have revisions? Is the revision label on the back?


Yes it does, manufactured on december 2017


----------



## HiCZoK

Interesting. Wonder what are the changes. How is banding and gamma measured?
Can you please post picture of black full screen image?


----------



## HiCZoK

jonny30bass said:


> So I've been through 3 of these monitors and they all have blue backlight bleed across the bottom and some white backlight bleed around the other edges. Even the display model had this. All 4 models I've looked at have had this problem. Also, I'm having banding out of the box. What is going on!!? I think I'm going to return it one more time because it's driving me crazy!!


Now this is interesting. I've been on 2 gsnc 240hz monitors recently and they all had around the bezel backlight bleeding and the bottom was indeed blur/purple.
This might be caused in edge lit displays... so the Dells also have this issue. well not good since I wanted to try out dell now


----------



## bloot

HiCZoK said:


> Interesting. Wonder what are the changes. How is banding and gamma measured?
> Can you please post picture of black full screen image?


Banding is noticeable on dark colours, but I have yet to see a TN panel that does not show it. It's a drawback of every TN panel, but it's not as horrible or unnaceptable as I readed here. I have no colorimeter but to my eyes gamma looks pretty good setting it via the native windows display color calibration app, using icc profiles people shared here does show the horrible banding people complains about, so avoid using them and calibrate it by yourself with the windows tool or nvidia control panel (I prefer windows native app though)


----------



## HiCZoK

looks very good. thanks. no glow or any backlight bleeding.
Icc profiles are wonky and I also want to use my ps4 on monitor, so it have to be ok without profiles


----------



## Malinkadink

This monitor follows a BT.1886 curve which is currently the new "correct" standard to calibrate for, although most content is still mastered at a power law 2.2 gamma, but eventually BT.1886 will become more prevalent so Dell was thinking ahead when they decided to set up the monitor with the new curve. 

That said let it be known that on a low contrast poor black level display such as a TN you will have a more "washed out" look to the monitor at near black levels like 5-15% greys. However blacks are still black, or well as near black as an LED monitor can get. The added benefit of the lifted darks is it makes for a better competitive gaming monitor as dark spots in games aren't so dark and will be easy to see. 

If you go to lagom's black level test you should see all the squares with this monitor, compare it to a monitor calibrated for gamma 2.2 and you'll have a much harder time discerning the first row of squares.


----------



## Malinkadink

Okay so here are the pictures, keep in mind they're a bit overexposed as i took them with the default camera app on an iphone 7, so the backlighting is showing up worse than it really looks like in person. It's still enough to get the point across, as to how much better the monitor looks when you put a light on behind it. It's also better for your eyes, so theres no reason not to do it. 

These shots were taken at 100% and 18% brightness, it's obvious which is which so i wont label them.


----------



## bloot

I'm absolutely loving this monitor, picked one for 358€ a bargain if you ask me.


----------



## bloot

KGPrime said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I don't get it. All that tool lets you do is adjust the gamma? Why would I download that when I can do the exact same thing in the Windows display calibration tool?
> 
> And the image I linked looks fine on a cheap $50 tablet and an iPad, so it's not compression.
> 
> Edit: Just tried the tool and it looks even worse. I get better results using the built-in tool in Windows to adjust the gamma, but still get weird looking pixel distortion/banding on the image linked regardless.
> 
> 
> Windows calibration tool has terrible images to adjust the gamma with. Quick gamma is much better and it works excellent once you figure out how to use it.
> 
> Again as i already laid out previously, and thoroughly, Ideally you should use the larger *downloadable only* non sRGB embedded gamma image from Lagom. The one that looks the same one used in Quick Gamma, because it is just bigger and easier to read. The more you use it eventually you will start to get the idea and feel for it.
> 
> It's also much better than Windows calibration tool because you can make a gamma profile and see what's going on in real time right on your desktop or across multiple images, or windows UI, your task bar ect, Things you know what they are supposed to look like. You can use perhaps an abnormally bad compressed image if you want just to see how much it is masking. For example this one. https://i.imgur.com/aARjBza.jpg Even at it's best you should still see some pixelation in this image if you are viewing the image dead straight on ( See bottom of post for Viewing Angle Requirements, and then this image looks nearly perfect ).
> 
> When you press "ok" Quick Gamma automatically installs the profile for you, And if it needs a small tweak you can load up the program again and it will retain the RGB "numbers" / settings you have just last used, use a txt file and keep notes. The tool is good. But only as good as the user. The Numbers Don't mean anything. They are not the "Gamma" you are setting, they are offsets to whatever your gamma actually is. So pay not real attention to that, pay attention to the charts and images you will be using. Which SHOULD include all the gradients i posted. If you are not using ALL of this stuff together, you aren't doing it thoroughly and you will never get it a good as it can be.
> So that's why Windows Calibration tool is crap.
> 
> You can also make a dozen .icc gamma profiles and switch between them all in windows color management and see exactly what it is doing and compare them. Though the effect is subtle. and you really need to know what you are looking at. If you don't understand what you are doing, then you are aimlessly flailing and never getting anything accomplished going in circles.
> 
> *Also very important.* When you do this. DO NOT have any other custom profiles loaded. Have Windows default sRGB profile loaded, which is basically like nothing at all, or else you are just "adding" too the last profile you loaded and then when you press "ok" It installs the new one, unloads the other, and now you are looking at something different.
> 
> I already posted all this stuff already in that huge post with step by step instruction, wasting my time. I can only assume you read it already and followed those directions right..lel...
> 
> Anyway it takes some time and patience, and if you think you are going to whip it up in Windows Calibration tool perfectly you are kidding yourself. Btw i been using Quick Gamma here and there for like over a decade and it still took me a few nights to get it right. So don't expect to do it in one try, or even multiple times till you get it exactly right.
> 
> If you fix the gamma the monitor looks great. and once you get it right you won't see any banding or artifacts unless the source is absolutely terrible. OR, or you didn't get it right.
> 
> *The final part of it is how you view the monitor.* It is basically part of using this monitor. And that is viewing the panel from slightly below. ( if you want the darker 2.2 gamma look)
> Like if you game and lean back in your chair, your eye height should about at the bottom third of the panel. About 3 inches up from the bottom of the screen. You want to tweak the angle back ever so slightly maybe 1 degree, and have the height just right, and you will have about 2.2 gamma when you lean/sit back. If you like to sit straight at it, you will have about 2.1 gamma, which is still ok. really. This variance is fine for me. I chill in games and get 2.2 and more saturation and when i work in photoshop or whatever i sit up get 2.1 too see more dark detail.
> 
> To help you set your monitor angle you can *should" use the same Lagom gamma chart to help you get your monitor height and angle set to your seating. And it IS the source images that you use, some are worse than others and a low gamma will show this more. Your cheapo tablet and Iphone probably have at least 2.2 gamma if not even higher. Actual color is mostly irrelevant in this scenario. It's not, but it is, because the color is fine on the monitor. Color and Gamma being two different things. When you say the color is bad, what you are seeing as bad is the gamma. Not the value of rgb. Unless your monitor has some very serious issue different than everyone else that is complaining about this very same thing and using other peoples "COLOR" profiles to screw up their color even more.
> 
> Why do i say the angle and height is so important?
> Because since on this monitor the gamma out of the box is really low, about 1.8. What that does is make the screen seem like it has less of a dark crush at the top than say another TN panel that has actual 2.2 gamma measured at the center. Or has a 2.2 OSD setting. So overall it seems like the panel has less of that contrast shift top to bottom, depending on the colors on your screen. But looks more washed out. On a 2.2 Gamma setting TN panel, if you have a Grey or Dark Browser skin for example. You will see that the address bar for example is crushed if it is dark grey, like mine is. The default gamma makes this hardly noticeable. But, then the bottom like my task bar is more washed out. Which i suspect they might have even done on purpose. As they also like to include those crap FPS settings and Dark Stabilizer ect on gaming monitors so they seem to think that gamers don't want contrast at all.
> 
> So what happens when you get closer to 2.2 on this panel then? Right. The top area is more crushed.
> 
> And by that is exactly how i know just by looking at it that it is closer to 2.2 gamma as when it's set up right and i lean back like that ( besides the fact the gamma charts proves it ) as that's what a tn panel with 2.2 gamma looks like on my dark skinned browser. My previous TN panel DID have a 2.2 gamma setting in it's OSD.
> 
> Willing to help, but i posted how to use it and set it up in that big post or was it 2 posts now, with all the gradients ect.. If you have any questions i didn't already cover exhaustively then ask. But if you didn't read any of it, then it's on you. Buy a calibrator, or new monitor.


Hey, much appreciated all the info you shared about setting up a propper gamma level. This way gradients looks much more better!

+rep

Edit

Ouch can't give you rep as this site removed it apparently


----------



## KGPrime

bloot said:


> Hey, much appreciated all the info you shared about setting up a propper gamma level. This way gradients looks much more better!


Glad you are happy with it. :thumb:



Malinkadink said:


> Here is a comparison of my default settings without any NVCP tweaks just my OSD settings dialed in for 6500k and brightness set to reach 80 nits. Left is no NVCP tweaks, right is NVCP gamma at 0.87. Yep, totally an acceptable gamma curve. NOT.
> 
> If you find the image more pleasing do as you like, but i prefer a more accurate picture even if it means "washed out blacks". I appreciate that Dell tuned the monitor to track BT.1886, sure they could have added gamma settings in the OSD as its pretty barebones, but they seemed to think one size fits all.


Since i cannot graph mine out i can only say than you only specified NVCP gamma slider to 87, and not adjust each individual RGB channel on top of that, which is how i did and explained it, they seemingly stack, as in the main slider does not over ride each channel if you set them after. So you can get a finer granualrity. I never used NVCP before and always shunned it, but in this case as a final straw before thinking i might return it, it actually worked doing it that way. And it was absolutely horrible just using the main slider. So no argument there, but i never said to do that. I explained all i did i think ad naseum. 

At any rate, i can only say, that besides the actual contrast ratio, the monitor colors and gamma _subjectively_ - and disregarding TN gamma shift, to my eye match my fw900's sRGB settings quite well, which i stared at for 15 years. That's all i can say. The default gamma curve was absolutely unnaceptable for me and my go to Quick Gamma was not as easy to dial in as it had been for the last, over a decade of me using it. It works and stick across all the games i play, it fixed my banding, it gave me acceptably accurate punchy color without being overblown, and not having to use digital vibrance. My gradients were mostly unaffected and I have no clipping of any gradeints. I have tested it ridiculous ammount of hours, dozens if not a hundred or more. It works for me in photoshop perfectly fine and working with enbs and custom shaders ect lighting and color work. Is mainly what i do for fun. If it did not i would have gotten rid of the monitor. There's no way in hell i go from fw900's perfection to some crap lcd if it did not at least somewhat fit my needs. 

I also will thank Malinkdadink again for his posts and time in this manner that convionced me to finally buy this monitor after a little over a year of torture trying to decide. Very happy with it for what it is and what i payed for it. I could have bought any monitor at any price, but i did not want to spend a lot on an lcd, because the price difference between them all no matter the panel type is not great enough to be worth the money imo. I watch movies on it from bed at a fairly sharp angle and it's even fine. It's warmer and there's a bit of that orange sheen if there's balck bars, but i don't care about that, i usually only watch stuff when i'm going to bed and fall asleep 30 minutes later. I don't need perfect image to watch 720p 1080 comrpessed movies or youtube, i'm not much of a videophile in that way and it takes about 10% or less of my usage on this monitor. I'm comming from a point of view that i spent 400 dolalrs on it shipped and i only expect so much and i am not dissapointed with it at all. And it's not going to produce miracles.


----------



## Mike71

bloot said:


> I'm absolutely loving this monitor, picked one for 358€ a bargain if you ask me.


Where did you buy it? 
Can you sell one to me?
:thumb:


----------



## bloot

Mike71 said:


> Where did you buy it?
> Can you sell one to me?
> :thumb:


You can buy it on amazon eu right now for 361€ (no stock yet but you can order it) https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B01KZIOSSQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL&psc=1


----------



## Mike71

I have place an order on amazon.es 
Question is when it will be available again....


----------



## Mike71

bloot said:


> You can buy it on amazon eu right now for 361€ (no stock yet but you can order it) https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B01KZIOSSQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL&psc=1


It is still not available, but price has increased to 466€. I have still order with old price. Very interesting situation.


----------



## bloot

Mike71 said:


> It is still not available, but price has increased to 466€. I have still order with old price. Very interesting situation.


Keep your order don't cancel it, just be patient 

Mine arrived within a week from my purchase.


----------



## Mike71

bloot said:


> Keep your order don't cancel it, just be patient
> 
> Mine arrived within a week from my purchase.


Amazon.es has confirmed shipping date. It is 23rd of April. 
Thanks bloot!:thumb:


----------



## ToTheSun!

This monitor is €358 again on Amazon ES (Spain). I finally decided to have one sent, as the value proposition is pretty great, and I had been wanting to try G-sync for the first time. It's scheduled to arrive on the 5th or on the 9th for the standard delivery.

So, if anyone has been on the fence, the price is now a tie breaker.


----------



## sinholueiro

I got delivered mine from Amazon ES today at my parent's. I will go Friday to pick it up after work. I was exited about it, but now I'm worried about the banding issues. Do you know if the Amazon price is because they have to get rid of the stock to get the newer revision? Here in Spain 24-inch 1080p TN 144Hz are only 100 euros cheaper, so the price was a steal. Hoping to not have to retun it to Amazon, luckily I still have my 24-inch 1440p IPS. Anyone has received their and can confirm the revision/issues?


----------



## ElectroManiac

This monitor is also really cheap on Newegg.

$330 with promo code EMCPSSP33

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...00551&cm_re=S2417G-_-0JC-0004-00551-_-Product

I'm also on the market to get a new monitor. I want to try G-sync as well. Right now I have a 1080p 23" 60hz IPS Dell Monitor that has work great for the long time I have been using it, but I want to upgrade.

With this I will be upgrading to 1440p and Gsync but will go from an IPS panel to a TN one.

On the other side I'm also thinking on spending the cash and getting a 27" IPS 1440p Gsync monitor but that is at least $600 and up.

Deep inside me I want to go ultra wide but that is at least $800 and up.

I shouldn't be spending that much money and get this monitor instead at a great price because I need to upgrade more important parts like CPU and MB, but them I also feel if I'm going to upgrade monitor I should go big. It is hard to decide 

For those of you that has this monitor how good are the colors and have you get any issues at all?


----------



## Scotty99

I can almost guarantee this TN has better colors than a run of the mill 1440p ips, it really is that good. All you need to run this monitor is a 1060 and any cpu from sandy bridge onward.


----------



## bo3alwa

Scotty99 said:


> I can almost guarantee this TN has better colors than a run of the mill 1440p ips, it really is that good. All you need to run this monitor is a 1060 and any cpu from sandy bridge onward.


I have it next to an Acer H257HU in a dual monitor setup, and the image quality is not even close even after proper gamma calibration. Mainly due to poor contrast ratio of the panel, severe color banding, and TN-related vertical gamma shift.
But for less than $400 it is a good value 1440p gsync monitor.


----------



## bloot

My panel has no vertical gamma shift, I was pretty surprised becasue every TN panel I've seen it does show it.

Banding is not an issue with nvidia panel trick, set your preferred gamma value and then set dynamic range to limited, finally move digital vibrance slider to 51 and back to 50. Voila, banding is gone, check it here http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php . It can automatically be applied on startup with this app https://vibrancegui.com/










I guess what's really happening is forcing nvidia to use dithering (something they have not added yet to the control panel despite the community is asking for it).


----------



## bo3alwa

bloot said:


> Banding is not an issue with nvidia panel trick, set your preferred gamma value and then set dynamic range to limited, finally move digital vibrance slider to 51 and back to 50. Voila, banding is gone, check it here http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php . It can automatically be applied on startup with this app https://vibrancegui.com/I guess what's really happening is forcing nvidia to use dithering (something they have not added yet to the control panel despite the community is asking for it).


I just tried this and it did not work. The end result is similar to just modifying the gamma with the dynamic range set to full. The washed-out look from the limited dynamic range option goes away when modifying the vibrance and that's it. Same banding as before.


----------



## bloot

bo3alwa said:


> I just tried this and it did not work. The end result is similar to just modifying the gamma with the dynamic range set to full. The washed-out look from the limited dynamic range option goes away when modifying the vibrance and that's it. Same banding as before.


It works for me, it should work for you. Yes, when you modify vibrance the washed-out look (limited range) goes away but the setting is still there. It's the only way to force nvidia dithering on windows. I'll record a video to show you.


----------



## Scotty99

bo3alwa said:


> I have it next to an Acer H257HU in a dual monitor setup, and the image quality is not even close even after proper gamma calibration. Mainly due to poor contrast ratio of the panel, severe color banding, and TN-related vertical gamma shift.
> But for less than $400 it is a good value 1440p gsync monitor.


I was speaking specifically about colors (as that is what the person asked about) and next to a 250 dollar 60hz ips there is no comparison, this dell has a higher quality panel.


----------



## CurnRaisin

So disaster stuck this morning, I cracked my screen. Its not too bad only about 0.5cm long and close to the bottom so I actually didn't notice it for a few hours, its only the top layer of the screen like a bad scrape. Unfortunately now that I seen it I cant help but notice it every time I sit at the PC. Posting here encase anyone else ever had the misfortune of this happening and has looked into repairing/replacing the glass. Basically is it possible and/or feasible? Even though its not that bad I'm pretty pissed and really kicking my self for not being more careful.


----------



## bo3alwa

Scotty99 said:


> bo3alwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it next to an Acer H257HU in a dual monitor setup, and the image quality is not even close even after proper gamma calibration. Mainly due to poor contrast ratio of the panel, severe color banding, and TN-related vertical gamma shift.
> But for less than $400 it is a good value 1440p gsync monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking specifically about colors (as that is what the person asked about) and next to a 250 dollar 60hz ips there is no comparison, this dell has a higher quality panel.
Click to expand...


I was speaking about colors too and my S2417DG absolutely does not compare in that regard to my H257HU, a $300 60hz IPS monitor. A G257HU can be had for $250 and it uses the same panel. So I don't know which IPS you are talking about. Even the cheap 1080p60 ones offer great color reproduction and no color banding issues.


----------



## Scotty99

bo3alwa said:


> I was speaking about colors too and my S2417DG absolutely does not compare in that regard to my H257HU, a $300 60hz IPS monitor. A G257HU can be had for $250 and it uses the same panel. So I don't know which IPS you are talking about. Even the cheap 1080p60 ones offer great color reproduction and no color banding issues.


Agree to disagree my dude, maybe you havent tuned the dell properly.


----------



## bo3alwa

Scotty99 said:


> bo3alwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking about colors too and my S2417DG absolutely does not compare in that regard to my H257HU, a $300 60hz IPS monitor. A G257HU can be had for $250 and it uses the same panel. So I don't know which IPS you are talking about. Even the cheap 1080p60 ones offer great color reproduction and no color banding issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree to disagree my dude, maybe you havent tuned the dell properly.
Click to expand...

I have used a colorimeter with DisplayCAL for gamma 2.2 calibration, but okay.


----------



## Scotty99

bo3alwa said:


> I have used a colorimeter with DisplayCAL for gamma 2.2 calibration, but okay.


Well the question here is whether said poster will notice a difference in colors coming from his 1080p ips display, the answer to that is not only will he not notice a degredation he will probably be pleasantly surprised by this dell. Its possible those 250 dollar acers you are talking about have true 8 bit panels, if so they would just be in the league of this dell, no ahead. A lot of the really cheap 1440p ips screens are 6 bit with dithering.


----------



## bo3alwa

Scotty99 said:


> bo3alwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have used a colorimeter with DisplayCAL for gamma 2.2 calibration, but okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the question here is whether said poster will notice a difference in colors coming from his 1080p ips display, the answer to that is not only will he not notice a degredation he will probably be pleasantly surprised by this dell. Its possible those 250 dollar acers you are talking about have true 8 bit panels, if so they would just be in the league of this dell, no ahead. A lot of the really cheap 1440p ips screens are 6 bit with dithering.
Click to expand...


Well, I can agree that one may not notice a degradation when coming from an old IPS monitor. I was using an old 1080p Samsung PLS and the dell definitely looks better save for the banding.


Also, these newer 1440p 8bit IPS monitors have been available since 2015. The older ones with 6bit+FRC panels (i.e. dell P2416D) have been discontinued as far as I know.

It's also possible that the panel in the Dell S2417DG is actually 6bit+FRC, according to Dell spec page:
http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/pro...&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs&~tab=specstab&~wsf=tabs


----------



## bloot

@bo3alwa check this 




I had to overexpose it so the camera could capture it better.

The picture I used as reference https://i.gyazo.com/7ad4fb03288aa9616ebeb61ac9a634b2.jpg

Bear in mind that many multimedia content already has banding becasuse of compression, so you can't avoid banding completely but dithering definitely works using this trick.


----------



## MechDragon

bloot said:


> @bo3alwa check this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBbATTYkDWA
> 
> I had to overexpose it so the camera could capture it better.
> 
> The picture I used as reference https://i.gyazo.com/7ad4fb03288aa9616ebeb61ac9a634b2.jpg
> 
> Bear in mind that many multimedia content already has banding becasuse of compression, so you can't avoid banding completely but dithering definitely works using this trick.


What makes you think that this trick activates dithering?


----------



## bloot

MechDragon said:


> What makes you think that this trick activates dithering?


Because it does the same as activating dithering on Linux


----------



## bo3alwa

bloot said:


> @bo3alwa check this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBbATTYkDWA
> 
> I had to overexpose it so the camera could capture it better.
> 
> The picture I used as reference https://i.gyazo.com/7ad4fb03288aa9616ebeb61ac9a634b2.jpg
> 
> Bear in mind that many multimedia content already has banding becasuse of compression, so you can't avoid banding completely but dithering definitely works using this trick.


Thanks, but that's exactly what I did and the banding is still the same even on the same picture.
Tried it several times even with the same gamma value you used. Pretty weird since it seems to be working in your video.


----------



## bloot

bo3alwa said:


> Thanks, but that's exactly what I did and the banding is still the same even on the same picture.
> Tried it several times even with the same gamma value you used. Pretty weird since it seems to be working in your video.


Mmm are you using an icc profile? If so, disable it.


----------



## bo3alwa

bloot said:


> Mmm are you using an icc profile? If so, disable it.


Of course I disabled it before trying your method.


----------



## bloot

bo3alwa said:


> Of course I disabled it before trying your method.


Well then it has to be something you installed preventing nvidia control panel color configuration working properly, I can asure you it works, and using vibrancegui on startup you don't have to set it manually on every boot.


----------



## MechDragon

bloot said:


> Because it does the same as activating dithering on Linux
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Suv4Li3bTEI


No, not the same.
Dithering is a random noise.
And this trick only makes the darkest colors a little grayer (seen on a black background when switching back the dynamic range from limited to full) because it results in a banding a little less.


----------



## bloot

MechDragon said:


> No, not the same.
> Dithering is a random noise.
> And this trick only makes the darkest colors a little grayer (seen on a black background when switching back the dynamic range from limited to full) because it results in a banding a little less.


I use gentoo on another hdd and the effect to my eyes is the same using dithering on linux nvidia control panel or using the limited range+digital vibrance trick on windows nvidia control panel.

But anyway, whatever is really doing on windows, it just works.

You can also check it with the lagom gradient banding test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php


----------



## MechDragon

bloot said:


> I use gentoo on another hdd and the effect to my eyes is the same using dithering on linux nvidia control panel or using the limited range+digital vibrance trick on windows nvidia control panel.
> 
> But anyway, whatever is really doing on windows, it just works.
> 
> You can also check it with the lagom gradient banding test http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php


Yes, I know, it helps a lot. But I do not like the side effect. (slightly more gray deep black)
Also, the positive effect of this trick disappears when the monitor goes into standby mode due to inactivity.
So I stopped using this trick. And I prefer the filter Deband (dithering) in Reshade in games.


----------



## sinholueiro

Are all of the monitors affected by the banding issue? I search this thread and banding issues started to appear very late.


----------



## ToTheSun!

sinholueiro said:


> Are all of the monitors affected by the banding issue? I search this thread and banding issues started to appear very late.


Mine's an A04, manufactured in December, and it has very salient banding.


----------



## Mike71

I have found some comments saying that banding goes away if you use ATI card (I know this is G-sync screen):

"I have this exact same monitor and the same issue when i plug it into my GTX 1080, but when i plug it into my brothers PC with an AMD RX 580 there is no banding whatsoever"

So maybe different Nvidia cards are causing more or less banding issues. So for some user it is OK, and for some it is very bad.

Also there are some variation regarding revision: 

"I have two of these monitors. A04 is the one I bought a year ago and A08 is one I got this week. Banding on the A04 was pretty bad, but A08 seems to fix it. "


----------



## sinholueiro

Well, I have using the screen for about one day. I'm using the laptop, so I can't check the hertz, but I can check the colors, which I think that are worse than my P2416D. The panel has "banding" in the New Zeland videos and the Down Engine picture. Apart from that, nor YouTube videos nor local videos had "banding". I said banding with "" because I don't think that this is banding. I think this is the panel being bad configured. I have a M2 wallpaper and some dar areas where I don't see anything in the laptop's IPS panel are clearly visible in the monitor. I think that the monitor is configured to see darker areas clearer, BenQ has a mode like this. So I think that the monitor is gaming-configured. In the New Zeland video, the picture is black in the IPS and in the Dell there are details but I see blocks. It's not the same as the Dawn engine pic, I think that the YT video is just very compressed.

EDIT: I see ZERO banding in the Lagom gradient test. My monitor is an A04 revision.


----------



## ToTheSun!

sinholueiro said:


> Well, I have using the screen for about one day. I'm using the laptop, so I can't check the hertz, but I can check the colors, which I think that are worse than my P2416D. The panel has "banding" in the New Zeland videos and the Down Engine picture. Apart from that, nor YouTube videos nor local videos had "banding". I said banding with "" because I don't think that this is banding. I think this is the panel being bad configured. I have a M2 wallpaper and some dar areas where I don't see anything in the laptop's IPS panel are clearly visible in the monitor. I think that the monitor is configured to see darker areas clearer, BenQ has a mode like this. So I think that the monitor is gaming-configured. In the New Zeland video, the picture is black in the IPS and in the Dell there are details but I see blocks. It's not the same as the Dawn engine pic, I think that the YT video is just very compressed.
> 
> EDIT: I see ZERO banding in the Lagom gradient test. My monitor is an A04 revision.


Whatever it is, it's not good. It's this monitor's main fault. Everything else about it is pretty great, including viewing angles (for what we're used to about TN).


----------



## sinholueiro

I agree, in everything. But there has to be a way to change this. This video shows of what I was talking about.


----------



## bo3alwa

sinholueiro said:


> I agree, in everything. But there has to be a way to change this. This video shows of what I was talking about.


It's not a black equalizer feature on the S2417DG, but rather the gamma curve calibration done by Dell at the factory, which conforms closely to the BT.1886 standard.

The BT.1886 curve uses a set gamma level on the brighter end of the color spectrum, and this gamma becomes progressively lower when you move towards darker colors/grays.
The goal is to preserve all the dark details while keeping the brighter colors punchy, unlike the linear gamma 2.2 curve which has a tendency to crush the dark details.


The problem with BT.1886 is that it doesn't work well with low contrast panels like the one used in the S2417DG, not to mention the color banding issue of the panel makes everything even worse since most of the exposed dark details will show severe banding.


----------



## MistaSparkul

That's probably it. I don't own this monitor anymore but when I did I calibrated it to 2.2 gamma with a meter and afterwards it looked pretty good to me. Not saying my monitor was now 100% free of banding but it was reduced to a bearable level. Others have tweaked the gamma using NVCP to help with the banding as well.


----------



## bloot

I have no banding issues since using nvidia control panel trick, some games skip software color configuration but banding is not very noticeable in games, and the majority of them have a gamma/brightness slider.

Very happy with this monitor for a month now.


----------



## ToTheSun!

I just got a dead pixel right on the center of the panel. It's only noticeable on dark content, but considering this monitor suffers from really atrocious banding, I think I'm sending it back.


----------



## Scotty99

ToTheSun! said:


> I just got a dead pixel right on the center of the panel. It's only noticeable on dark content, but considering this monitor suffers from really atrocious banding, I think I'm sending it back.


Maybe try an ips 144hz monitor with ips glow and bad backlight uniformity?

Really this dells problems are a lesser evil than what else is out there on the market, and its a lot cheaper to boot. Also if you have been used to TN response times your whole life (as many people have) even a 4ms ips does not feel as fast as 5ms tn. I know more than a handful of people that returned acer 27" gsync ips panel because it felt slower than their old ass TN monitor.

Sucks about the bad pixel, but id consider a replacement rather than a return


----------



## sinholueiro

I'm trying the monitor with my desktop. I reduced the banding and the washed image with NVCP, but I realized that I have a pixel that turns green. I think that there isn't anything I can do to solve it. Is this a common issue? Because if I change this monitor and the next one comes the same...


----------



## bloot

I have no dead or stuck pixels and no backlight bleed, that's all I can say.


----------



## bo3alwa

I have collected all my ICC profiles for anyone interested.
Zip file contains gamma 2.0, gamma 2.1, gamma 2.2, and sRGB profiles.
All done using Spyder5 and DisplayCAL.


OSD settings used for calibration are 25% brightness (~120 cd/m2) and RGB (100, 95, 100).


----------



## sinholueiro

I was worried about the banding, but lowering a bit the gamma solve it (A04 revision), but at last, it will be the stuck pixel that will make me return the monitor. I should get a replacement, then, and hope to get a nice one. 

EDIT: Applying pressure in the zone made the stuck pixel work again!


----------



## Malinkadink

Scotty99 said:


> Maybe try an ips 144hz monitor with ips glow and bad backlight uniformity?
> 
> Really this dells problems are a lesser evil than what else is out there on the market, and its a lot cheaper to boot. Also if you have been used to TN response times your whole life (as many people have) even a 4ms ips does not feel as fast as 5ms tn. I know more than a handful of people that returned acer 27" gsync ips panel because it felt slower than their old ass TN monitor.
> 
> Sucks about the bad pixel, but id consider a replacement rather than a return


Definitely vouch for this, IPS even 144hz are just noticeably slow when being used to 144hz TNs. I want to get an AW2518H but im looking for bestbuy or someone else to have it go on sale for at least $400 again. Crazy how i can go get this Dell for $350 from Microcenter, and they're charging a good chunk more for a 1080p monitor just because its 240hz. I actually have a sneaking suspicion we'll see 1440p 240hz late this year.


----------



## CurnRaisin

Does anyone know if the outermost layer on this screen can be replaced. I have a tiny scratch right near the bottom, small enough that is still fine to use but big enough that I notice it and it annoys me to no end. Ofc this isn't covered under warranty and dell support where completely useless when quizzed on the possibility of fixing it, spent 30mins talking with them only for the guy to realize that this is a stand alone monitor and not a laptop screen. The only "replacement" part they would offer me was a full new monitor that costs the more than buying it from a store.


----------



## F120

I have a bit of a strange issue with this monitor. It seems like after installing the Dell driver, it overrode the default ICC profile so now that with or without the Dell profile loaded, I always see the Dell calibration. If I switch to a different profile I can see the monitor color change, but when I install or remove the Dell ICC profile, I don't see any changes in color.

I've tried deleting the ICC profile, uninstalling and deleting monitor driver, and resetting the monitor. Anyone have any ideas on how to reset it?


----------



## Malinkadink

CurnRaisin said:


> Does anyone know if the outermost layer on this screen can be replaced. I have a tiny scratch right near the bottom, small enough that is still fine to use but big enough that I notice it and it annoys me to no end. Ofc this isn't covered under warranty and dell support where completely useless when quizzed on the possibility of fixing it, spent 30mins talking with them only for the guy to realize that this is a stand alone monitor and not a laptop screen. The only "replacement" part they would offer me was a full new monitor that costs the more than buying it from a store.


Do you see it when the monitor is on or just when its off? Depending how deep it is you may have luck with removing the matte coating if thats the only layer that's actually scratched, but that's assuming if you're okay with a glossy monitor afterwards. I suppose you could buy a matte film of some sort to put on that isn't scratched but it'll look ugly if you're not going to try to adhere the film to the polarizer like how they do at the factory if its even possible to do so.


----------



## CurnRaisin

Malinkadink said:


> Do you see it when the monitor is on or just when its off? Depending how deep it is you may have luck with removing the matte coating if thats the only layer that's actually scratched, but that's assuming if you're okay with a glossy monitor afterwards. I suppose you could buy a matte film of some sort to put on that isn't scratched but it'll look ugly if you're not going to try to adhere the film to the polarizer like how they do at the factory if its even possible to do so.


Both, it is visible when the monitor is on or off. It seems to be the the deeper than just the coating on the glass itself, but it is hard to tell. There is no pixel damage but I would probably guess it is on the glass too. What you suggest sounds like it would not be worth the risk, it is quite small and it sounds like something I would easily **** up, and be left with a much larger problem than a small scratch. Thanks for the help though. It was my hope that the glass layer was separate from everything else, so if I managed to find a broken/for parts monitor on ebay I could swap it out. Was a long shot I know.


----------



## Mike71

bloot said:


> @bo3alwa check this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBbATTYkDWA
> 
> I had to overexpose it so the camera could capture it better.
> 
> The picture I used as reference https://i.gyazo.com/7ad4fb03288aa9616ebeb61ac9a634b2.jpg
> 
> Bear in mind that many multimedia content already has banding becasuse of compression, so you can't avoid banding completely but dithering definitely works using this trick.


It is only working because you changed Output dynamic range to limited. And this is not really solving the problem.


----------



## bloot

Mike71 said:


> It is only working because you changed Output dynamic range to limited. And this is not really solving the problem.


Well gradients are definitely smooth now at the expense of some black crush, so for me yes, it solves the banding problem. The ****** tone or fog effect the limited dynamic range produces goes away as soon as you move the digital vibrance bar (that's the point of doing so).

Until nvidia is willing to add dithering options on their windows drivers this trick works pretty well, for me at least.


----------



## Glerox

Why I kept my awesome S2417DG


----------



## swargolet

I recently bought this monitor and I am experiencing what I'd call a white 'haze' over the whole image. All the colors and blacks are very bland looking. I've gone through multiple monitor and ICC profiles I've found online and none of them have fixed the issue. I assume it is gamma related as that is a known issue with the monitor, but even with the gamma setting within Windows all the way down, it still looks like it has that 'haze'. I currently have a radeon card so don't have gamma settings elsewhere. When looking at the gamma calibration page on lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php I can't even get it to register within the range of that test even after turning the gamma all the way down in Windows.

Anyone have any suggestions as to what may be going on?


----------



## ToTheSun!

swargolet said:


> I recently bought this monitor and I am experiencing what I'd call a white 'haze' over the whole image. All the colors and blacks are very bland looking. I've gone through multiple monitor and ICC profiles I've found online and none of them have fixed the issue. I assume it is gamma related as that is a known issue with the monitor, but even with the gamma setting within Windows all the way down, it still looks like it has that 'haze'. I currently have a radeon card so don't have gamma settings elsewhere. When looking at the gamma calibration page on lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php I can't even get it to register within the range of that test even after turning the gamma all the way down in Windows.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions as to what may be going on?


Is output in the NVCP set to limited (16-235) or full (0-255)?


----------



## swargolet

ToTheSun! said:


> Is output in the NVCP set to limited (16-235) or full (0-255)?


I have a radeon card which doesnt have that option anywhere when using DisplayPort. I originally thought that may be the case so I did try and HDMI with full set but it was the same.


----------



## XFighter899

Hi all 

Just bought this monitor for 358 euros great price if i say so.
Thanks @Glerox for your information video this really help decide me what monitor to bought 
My previous (current until new arrive) is a LG 24GM77 hope the color/contrast is good, or better for a TN off course.

One question what are the best/accurate icc profile here in thread.
Hope this doesn't start a "war" 

Thank you.


----------



## ToTheSun!

XFighter899 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just bought this monitor for 358 euros great price if i say so.
> Thanks @Glerox for your information video this really help decide me what monitor to bought
> My previous (current until new arrive) is a LG 24GM77 hope the color/contrast is good, or better for a TN off course.
> 
> One question what are the best/accurate icc profile here in thread.
> Hope this doesn't start a "war"
> 
> Thank you.


If you have an Nvidia card, it's easier to adjust parameters in the NVCP, while also applying the banding trick. This produced the best results for mine while I had it (returned it yesterday).


----------



## XFighter899

If allow me, why you return it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

XFighter899 said:


> If allow me, why you return it.


I had an XG2703-GS sent to me. After comparing the two, despite this panel's flaws, I settled for the better picture quality of the Viewsonic. Besides, the vertical gamma shift and shade crush of the Dell wasn't doing it any favors.


----------



## Malinkadink

ToTheSun! said:


> I had an XG2703-GS sent to me. After comparing the two, despite this panel's flaws, I settled for the better picture quality of the Viewsonic. Besides, the vertical gamma shift and shade crush of the Dell wasn't doing it any favors.


I felt similar when i got an XF270HU side by side with the S2417DG, and i was playing some WoW at the time and the game looked completely different on each monitor with the IPS being superior in every single way. The only problem was performance, being accustomed to the TN the pixel responsiveness difference was noticeable, but for most it wouldn't be an issue especially if you're not playing FPS games really competitively. The other problem was lack of gsync, so had i paid up for the XB271HU i'd have very likely kept it, but damn the gsync tax. Right now im waiting for my OLED C7 to get a panel replaced at which point i'll make the tough decision as to whether to sell the TV and maybe pick up the gsync Acer, or keep this Dell awhile longer and use the OLED for console games as i've been using until 2019 OLED TVs with 4k 120hz.

EDIT: Another thing to add... just a thought, but how do we have 4k 144hz monitors about to be released for $2-3k, but there hasn't been a single mention or announcement of 1440p 240hz monitors? I like the notion of 240hz, and even if it only came in a TN, so long as the monitor had a robust OSD with at least 2 point white balance adjustments, 6 axis color adjustments, and gamma settings and a contrast of 900:1 or higher in a 24-25 inch size i'd be all over that.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Malinkadink said:


> I felt similar when i got an XF270HU side by side with the S2417DG, and i was playing some WoW at the time and the game looked completely different on each monitor with the IPS being superior in every single way. The only problem was performance, being accustomed to the TN the pixel responsiveness difference was noticeable, but for most it wouldn't be an issue especially if you're not playing FPS games really competitively. The other problem was lack of gsync, so had i paid up for the XB271HU i'd have very likely kept it, but damn the gsync tax. Right now im waiting for my OLED C7 to get a panel replaced at which point i'll make the tough decision as to whether to sell the TV and maybe pick up the gsync Acer, or keep this Dell awhile longer and use the OLED for console games as i've been using until 2019 OLED TVs with 4k 120hz.
> 
> EDIT: Another thing to add... just a thought, but how do we have 4k 144hz monitors about to be released for $2-3k, but there hasn't been a single mention or announcement of 1440p 240hz monitors? I like the notion of 240hz, and even if it only came in a TN, so long as the monitor had a robust OSD with at least 2 point white balance adjustments, 6 axis color adjustments, and gamma settings and a contrast of 900:1 or higher in a 24-25 inch size i'd be all over that.


If I were you, no way in hell I'd sell an OLED TV to buy an IPS monitor. I'd rather play muh FPS games on the Dell and marvel at the LG for everything else.

As for the motion clarity comment, it really doesn't bother me. I can differentiate between the two if I look for it, but I can't tell I've "downgraded" the response times while I'm in game.


----------



## Scotty99

Its kind of funny, i dont doubt a 165hz ips would look better in WoW (which i play) but at the same time i play a bunch of overwatch where i know i would dislike ips or va response times. Think ill just hang onto this dell til we get a 120hz oled lol.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Scotty99 said:


> Its kind of funny, i dont doubt a 165hz ips would look better in WoW (which i play) but at the same time i play a bunch of overwatch where i know i would dislike ips or va response times. Think ill just hang onto this dell til we get a 120hz oled lol.


RJN, who is a better fast-paced FPS player than any of us could ever aspire to be, has been playing Quake on IPS and VA monitors for a while now.

I can see the argument against VA, but claiming the difference between 165 Hz TN and 165 Hz IPS will, somehow, ruin your experience... The biggest difference between my old CRT and these high refresh rate monitors in motion clarity is, by far, sample and hold. As long you're not using ULMB, it's always going to be a wash. Even the Dell at 165 Hz was no match for my 100 Hz CRT. Not even close. Come to think of it, I kind of miss that absolute definition with movement.


----------



## Scotty99

I dunno about that, think it depends on the person. Ive seen more than a handful of people return those acer 165hz ips screens because the response times just cant match up with tn.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I just find it sad that the monitor industry moves so slow that people are still looking at 3 year old monitors as purchasing options today. 1440p 165Hz IPS has been around since 2015 with no true upgrade since.


----------



## ToTheSun!

MistaSparkul said:


> I just find it sad that the monitor industry moves so slow that people are still looking at 3 year old monitors as purchasing options today. 1440p 165Hz IPS has been around since 2015 with no true upgrade since.


Tell me about it. After dodging the lottery for 3 years, and on the cusp of 4K120, I found myself having to pay such an inflated price for such "ancient" tech because all other alternatives have flaws of their own.


----------



## 12345us3r

So I just installed the newest Nvidia driver and the digital vibrance trick doesn't work for me anymore. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## XFighter899

just got my S2417dg and the monitor a presents thin horizontal grey lines 2 fingers from top is ok the rest is all lines, is this a case for RMA ?


----------



## KGPrime

XFighter899 said:


> just got my S2417dg and the monitor a presents thin horizontal grey lines 2 fingers from top is ok the rest is all lines, is this a case for RMA ?


Check your cable, but yea sounds like it otherwise.


----------



## XFighter899

thanks already have a replacement on the way, this is why i like Amazon.
Its a defect in pixels. 
And this is a january 2018 revision bummer.


----------



## MechDragon

12345us3r said:


> So I just installed the newest Nvidia driver and the digital vibrance trick doesn't work for me anymore. Can anyone confirm this?


Yes, I have too


----------



## Doubletap1911

I had one of my screens (I have 3) replaced a few weeks ago after the HDMI input died.

Was worried about a brightness or color mismatch (happened when I replaced one on a previous monitor array) but it looks great.

I gave up trying to watch video on these things - they are great for gaming, but I tend to like spy and zombie type shows and all the dark scenes are just impossible.

I added an MVA monitor and connected it to my receiver - works great as a 4th screen and I use it to watch TV when I have the time.

Gaming:









TV mode: 









Gallery:
https://imgur.com/a/lKj4zcL


----------



## Scotty99

I hate to be that guy but, you do know tv's exist right lol?

Dont get me wrong its a pretty setup, but you could have gotten a local dimming 55" tv for similar money to that benq panel


----------



## Doubletap1911

Scotty99 said:


> I hate to be that guy but, you do know tv's exist right lol?


I guess I just don't get the premise of your comment.

This monitor is now my office TV. We don't have cable or watch broadcast TV but my Blu-ray, Firestick and Chromecast cover whatever I want to watch. (in 7.1 where as I only have 2.1 in the living room)

I looked at 24-28" TVs and most of them are 720p and clunky. This monitor works great as a PC monitor and makes an excellent video display - which is the only real issue I have with these Dell monitors

We have a nice TV in the living room, but I have a family of 6 and I like to watch a lot of shows that are too scary for children (and some are too scary for my wife - like Penny Dreadful which I just started watching)

Is there some inherent advantage to a "TV" that I'm missing out on here?

Edit:



Scotty99 said:


> I hate to be that guy but, you do know tv's exist right lol?
> 
> Dont get me wrong its a pretty setup, but you could have gotten a local dimming 55" tv for similar money to that benq panel


1. It's a $180 monitor https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XT58FMC/
2. I don't have room for a 55" TV at my desk. A 27" screen at 2-4' is plenty big - and I don't want to have to look up to watch something.
3. I'm well into the 5 figure range for this setup - I went with what worked, not what was cheapest.


----------



## Scotty99

Well, you have money if your rocking 3 gsync monitors, if you went to the effort of buying a 4th screen just for movies/tv shows what i would have done is wall mount a 49 or 55" tv and got rid of the 4th monitor altogether. Many wall mounts are able to be angled down, it would look pretty sick in that setup.

TV's are just leaps and bounds ahead of any monitor for movie consumption, for 500 bucks you can get a seriously nice tv these days.

Kind of like this, but the tv would be the top monitor with a downward angle:


----------



## Doubletap1911

Scotty99 said:


> Well, you have money if your rocking 3 gsync monitors, if you went to the effort of buying a 4th screen just for movies/tv shows what i would have done is wall mount a 49 or 55" tv and got rid of the 4th monitor altogether. Many wall mounts are able to be angled down, it would look pretty sick in that setup.
> 
> TV's are just leaps and bounds ahead of any monitor for movie consumption, for 500 bucks you can get a seriously nice tv these days.
> 
> Kind of like this, but the tv would be the top monitor with a downward angle:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNH--2g5Jwc


I honestly appreciate the counterpoint and counter example because I'm always looking for ways to make my setup better.

That said, from my perspective, his setup is deeply broken. It looks good and "over the top" in his videos, but the usability has to be awful (at least for me it would be)

The ergonomics make baby JC cry: Screens too big, too much head turning, 4th screen too high, neck pain. Desk/table looks like it's also too high which causes shoulder pain, etc.

I'm 6'6" and spend 60-80 hours a week at my workstation (I work from home). Ergonomics are absolutely critical so my desk is height adjustable with an articulated keyboard surface. Everything has been planned and installed to fit my body and make sure I'm not doing things that cause pain or RSI. I've been doing this for years without issue so I think I have it down. That's why the 4th screen drops down to eye level. Screens mounted high like that are only good for glancing at a playlist or listening (not really watching) youtube videos, etc.

(Also, you have to really hate music to have speakers like that)

Sorry if this is too off topic, but again, I appreciate your perspective.


----------



## Scotty99

Oh i agree on the too big part, was just an example of a downward titled mount for the top monitor. 

In your situation it would appear a TV is not an option, i just like people to use TV's whenever possible as they are really a much better tool for the job these days with local dimming HDR and 4k streams.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Scotty99 said:


> Oh i agree on the too big part, was just an example of a downward titled mount for the top monitor.
> 
> In your situation it would appear a TV is not an option, i just like people to use TV's whenever possible as they are really a much better tool for the job these days with local dimming HDR and 4k streams.


I agree if you have the space, but I watch more TV than movies (like 20:1) and the improvement of an MVA panel over an S2417DG for watching TV is absolutely massive. Excellent color and deep blacks with high contrast. It's small enough not to need local dimming and I have a really nice receiver but it only supports 1080P. All in all for anyone that loves their S2417DG (or any other TN panel), adding an MVA (or IPS, if you go that way) panel can be a cheap way to make up the main weakness of a TN panel.


----------



## Scotty99

I absolutely agree, that is why i always suggest people watch tv/movies on a screen designed for that task 

A vizio E series is around 500 bucks and nothing on the monitor market at any price point can come close to the experience even an entry level tv like that can produce.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Scotty99 said:


> I absolutely agree, that is why i always suggest people watch tv/movies on a screen designed for that task
> 
> A vizio E series is around 500 bucks and nothing on the monitor market at any price point can come close to the experience even an entry level tv like that can produce.


Sure, but none of those will fit on my desktop so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Scotty99

Right, just more of a general recommendation for people browsing the thread at this point.

Buy the right tool for the job


----------



## Doubletap1911

Scotty99 said:


> Right, just more of a general recommendation for people browsing the thread at this point.
> 
> Buy the right tool for the job


Excellent advice to the technical community.

Perhaps you could elaborate on the advantages of televisions over monitors?


----------



## Scotty99

Doubletap1911 said:


> Excellent advice to the technical community.
> 
> Perhaps you could elaborate on the advantages of televisions over monitors?


Local dimming and HDR mainly. I cant describe how good local dimming is for not only deepening black levels, but to me the more important part is how it helps with uniformity.

BTW im not slamming your choice of VA monitor to make up for the shortcomings of this dell, im merely saying you shouldnt be buying a gaming monitor to watch TV and movies on which many in here apparently are doing.


----------



## Doubletap1911

Scotty99 said:


> Local dimming and HDR mainly. I cant describe how good local dimming is for not only deepening black levels, but to me the more important part is how it helps with uniformity.
> 
> BTW im not slamming your choice of VA monitor to make up for the shortcomings of this dell, im merely saying you shouldnt be buying a gaming monitor to watch TV and movies on which many in here apparently are doing.


I didn't take it that way, I'm just naturally contentious, even when I'm not trying to be


----------



## Cakefish

Hello everyone. I’ve had two faulty AOC AG271QG IPS monitors so far with excessive backlight bleed. I am considering trying this monitor out rather than going in for a third round with AOC. How common and noticeable is backlight bleed is with this monitor?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Cakefish said:


> Hello everyone. I’ve had two faulty AOC AG271QG IPS monitors so far with excessive backlight bleed. I am considering trying this monitor out rather than going in for a third round with AOC. How common and noticeable is backlight bleed is with this monitor?


Mine had no bleed at all. Black uniformity was pretty good.

I think you should try models with less BLB on average, like the XB271HU or the XG2703-GS, instead of giving up on AHVA and go for TN. The difference in picture quality is pretty stupid, mostly because you can't calibrate the Dell to 2.2, 100%+ sRGB, and 6500K on the OSD, but you can with the 2 I mentioned. Also, the Dell crushes the 5-6 highest shades of gray (249-255), independently of calibration, while the AHVA models differentiate all shades (from 0 all the way to 255). There's also banding that you cannot get rid of without the NVCP vibrance trick.

edit: just read your post on the other thread mentioning you have a VA monitor. If you enjoy that AOC and are not bothered by the shortcomings of the technology, why don't you consider the LG 32GK850G? Most units seem to have very tame BLB or none at all.


----------



## Cakefish

ToTheSun! said:


> Mine had no bleed at all. Black uniformity was pretty good.
> 
> I think you should try models with less BLB on average, like the XB271HU or the XG2703-GS, instead of giving up on AHVA and go for TN. The difference in picture quality is pretty stupid, mostly because you can't calibrate the Dell to 2.2, 100%+ sRGB, and 6500K on the OSD, but you can with the 2 I mentioned. Also, the Dell crushes the 5-6 highest shades of gray (249-255), independently of calibration, while the AHVA models differentiate all shades (from 0 all the way to 255). There's also banding that you cannot get rid of without the NVCP vibrance trick.
> 
> edit: just read your post on the other thread mentioning you have a VA monitor. If you enjoy that AOC and are not bothered by the shortcomings of the technology, why don't you consider the LG 32GK850G? Most units seem to have very tame BLB or none at all.


Thanks for the suggestion but I am looking a smaller monitor than my current one as I find it too large for my liking as my desk is small, forcing me to sit close to it (when I first bought it I was living at home where I didn’t have a desk and so had it wall mounted instead so it was perfect for that). I think VA would be perfect for me but sadly no one makes VA 24-27” G-SYNC 1440p monitors AFAIK.

The small desk is also the reason why I can’t go for the Viewsonic XG2703-GS or the Acer XB271HU. Their stands are too large to fit. I am not interested in buying one of those 3rd party VESA arms, as it’s added cost and complexity trying to find one that’s suitable for the desk and kind of ruins the physical aesthetics of the monitors in my opinion. And I can’t replace the desk as it belongs to the landlord!

Do you think the AOC AG241QG would be worth looking at in that case? It uses the same panel as the Dell S2417DG but allows gamma adjustment in the OSD and is a bit cheaper. From my research it apparently uses a stronger more grainy anti-matte coating though which is what put me off buying it in favour of the Dell.

If I wasn’t a gamer life would be so easy. Plenty of cheap but decent options for 60Hz displays


----------



## cdcd

Cakefish said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I am looking a smaller monitor than my current one as I find it too large for my liking as my desk is small, forcing me to sit close to it (when I first bought it I was living at home where I didn’t have a desk and so had it wall mounted instead so it was perfect for that). I think VA would be perfect for me but sadly no one makes VA 24-27” G-SYNC 1440p monitors AFAIK.
> 
> The small desk is also the reason why I can’t go for the Viewsonic XG2703-GS or the Acer XB271HU. Their stands are too large to fit. I am not interested in buying one of those 3rd party VESA arms, as it’s added cost and complexity trying to find one that’s suitable for the desk and kind of ruins the physical aesthetics of the monitors in my opinion. And I can’t replace the desk as it belongs to the landlord!
> 
> Do you think the AOC AG241QG would be worth looking at in that case? It uses the same panel as the Dell S2417DG but allows gamma adjustment in the OSD and is a bit cheaper. From my research it apparently uses a stronger more grainy anti-matte coating though which is what put me off buying it in favour of the Dell.
> 
> If I wasn’t a gamer life would be so easy. Plenty of cheap but decent options for 60Hz displays


I had the AG241QX (which is identical with the G save for G-Sync and the OC) and the gamma (along with the gamma control) is significantly better. However, the coating is indeed very grainy which makes the screen less appealing to look at despite the gamma shortcomings of the Dell. Furthermore, two units (early batches) that I had suffered from massive clouding in the middle of the screen which didn't go away within two weeks of use each.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Cakefish said:


> If I wasn’t a gamer life would be so easy. Plenty of cheap but decent options for 60Hz displays


Trust me, I know how you feel. My 1080p 60 Hz IPS monitor by HP, which cost me less than €200, has better picture quality and quality control than my €700 Viewsonic. Sadly, that's just how it is at the moment. 165 Hz G-sync is just too good to give up in my case.



Cakefish said:


> Do you think the AOC AG241QG would be worth looking at in that case? It uses the same panel as the Dell S2417DG but allows gamma adjustment in the OSD and is a bit cheaper. From my research it apparently uses a stronger more grainy anti-matte coating though which is what put me off buying it in favour of the Dell.


Honestly, considering I haven't tried or seen one in person, I can't answer that. I don't know if it's plagued by the same issues or not. However, if it still suffered from banding and shade crush, I wouldn't want to settle for it, OSD calibration or not.

In your specific case, though, it's hard to suggest anything because you're limited by desk space. All of the 24'' options share the same panel.


----------



## bo3alwa

Cakefish said:


> Do you think the AOC AG241QG would be worth looking at in that case? It uses the same panel as the Dell S2417DG but allows gamma adjustment in the OSD and is a bit cheaper. From my research it apparently uses a stronger more grainy anti-matte coating though which is what put me off buying it in favour of the Dell.


I had a Acer XB241YU. Same panel as Dell and AOC, and reportedly similar coating as the AOC. It had the worst coating I have seen in my life, as if the screen had been permanently smeared with Vaseline. The colors and sharpness were completely ruined. The Dell screen looks crystal-clear in comparison. My advice is avoid the AOC and Acer like the plague if coating quality matters to you.


EDIT: it also had similar banding amount as the Dell, and while it has gamma control in the OSD, the Dell with manual calibration can yield similar results while also having a clear coating.


----------



## Cakefish

ToTheSun! said:


> There's also banding that you cannot get rid of without the NVCP vibrance trick.





ToTheSun! said:


> However, if it still suffered from banding and shade crush, I wouldn't want to settle for it, OSD calibration or not.





bo3alwa said:


> it also had similar banding amount as the Dell, and while it has gamma control in the OSD, the Dell with manual calibration can yield similar results while also having a clear coating.


Oh wow I wish I had listened to your warnings. I collected mine from the local PC store a few hours ago. The colour banding is the worst I've ever seen on any display ever. I fired up the Dell Latitude 5280 laptop that I was given by my employer for work with it's crappy low-grade 6 bit TN panel and the same wallpaper actually looked BETTER on that display - colours, contrast and viewing angles aren't as good sure, but the horrible banding artifacts aren't there! Tried the trick with NVCP that you mentioned as well as different ICC profiles and tweaking the OSD settings. Nothing has worked. It minimises it slightly but it's nowhere near to solving the issue. 

I can't stand it. I'm going to return it to the store as soon as I leave work tomorrow. I ordered another AOC AG271QG for collection there tomorrow. So I'll do a good ol' swaparoo with the cashier. They're gonna think I'm a right weirdo. But Amazon has ran out of stock of the AOC model so I gotta do what I gotta do.

Thanks folks for trying to warn me. I was foolishly optimistic. Honestly if the third AOC monitor ends up being a dud too I'm going to cry. I feel burnt out and stressed. This isn't funny anymore. This is sad. So much money and so little QC. I'm tempted to give up on 144Hz displays altogether!


----------



## reqq

That doesnt sound encouraging lol, i have this screen coming. I mentally prepared for banding, if i dont get bothered with them in games i wont care. I really dont mind if some random youtube vid or wallpaper got banding. Its not optimal but todays monitors, regardless what you go for, will have some negatives.


----------



## Cakefish

reqq said:


> That doesnt sound encouraging lol, i have this screen coming. I mentally prepared for banding, if i dont get bothered with them in games i wont care. I really dont mind if some random youtube vid or wallpaper got banding. Its not optimal but todays monitors, regardless what you go for, will have some negatives.


Yeah it was mainly non-gaming where it was showing up.

Here’s some examples photos I took of banding on wallpaper and Google Photos (web browser):

Image 1: http://oi64.tinypic.com/nwxy6e.jpg
Image 2: http://oi68.tinypic.com/2hnxlqo.jpg
Image 3: http://oi68.tinypic.com/efgeqb.jpg
Image 4: http://oi64.tinypic.com/msoifo.jpg

The store staff didn’t question that I was entitled to a refund once they saw the above photos I had taken.

This was revision A02, manufactured in September 2017. No idea if more recent panels are better. I would hope so. I hope you have no issues! It would be a really great monitor if it weren’t for the banding issue so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Scotty99

Ya so that isnt banding, those are pictures someone took with a starchy vegetable.


----------



## Cakefish

Scotty99 said:


> Ya so that isnt banding, those are pictures someone took with a starchy vegetable.


photos taken by myself on a Galaxy S7, here’s what they’re supposed to look like:

1) http://i68.tinypic.com/20sardi.jpg
2) http://i68.tinypic.com/316kg87.jpg
3) http://i66.tinypic.com/p3k8g.jpg

And this last one is just a stock Windows 10 wallpaper:

4) http://i65.tinypic.com/2ykdq4p.jpg


----------



## Scotty99

Yeaa something wrong with the monitor you got, that windows wallpaper looks nothing like that on mine.


----------



## Cakefish

Scotty99 said:


> Yeaa something wrong with the monitor you got, that windows wallpaper looks nothing like that on mine.


Interesting, so it was actually a fault unique to my panel. Good to know! Maybe I’ll consider trying it again then if the third AOC AG271QG I’ve ordered ends up being yet another dud.


----------



## reqq

Thanks for the photos and interesting scotty does not have this issue. I will check with that wallpaper when i get mine.

edit: got the screen..looked at the windows 10 background didnt see any artifact first..had to look for them and did indeed have same artifact as photo above..Looked at my old screen and indeed it had too, exactly the same.. only difference is that screen isnt as bright and that made it harder to see first. Then this dell seems to have lighter grey value on certain greys.. Looked at night photos at google..real life photos people taken..and didnt see any artifacts or banding..same with all games.. So no difference from my old screen except its brighter, sharper and certain greys on certain photos are lighter thus all these makes it look faulty but in reality it seems to be bad source material or something.. Im keeping it, love the sharpness and light anti glare.


----------



## KindOldraven

Cakefish said:


> Interesting, so it was actually a fault unique to my panel. Good to know! Maybe I’ll consider trying it again then if the third AOC AG271QG I’ve ordered ends up being yet another dud.


There's a lot more going on than just simple banding on the photo's you took of that Dell  It looks extremely over-saturated, has extreme banding, no details in... well... anything. That's a defective unit right there. 

You can mimic the Dell's banding by going to your Nvidia control panel -> desktop color setting and setting that to ''Nvidia controlled'' and ramping up the Gamma. Your screen will wash out a fair bit and you'll start to see banding. That's the type of banding you could see on your Dell if the factory gamma is badly set. The things we're seeing on your photo's of the Dell go way, WAY beyond that!


----------



## Scotty99

This screen is on sale for 319.00 today at best buy not sure how long that price will last, cheapest ive seen it without rebates.


----------



## Kni9ht

Scotty99 said:


> This screen is on sale for 319.00 today at best buy not sure how long that price will last, cheapest ive seen it without rebates.


It's for the Memorial Day sale. It says it ends Monday. If you were fortunate enough to see when Office Depot first started their 20% off sale, you could of price matched this monitor and then used the 20% off at checkout to get it for $255 + taxes (which I did). Seems they wised up though and are now applying the price match as a coupon instead of a price adjustment so you can't use the 20% off anymore. Nice monitor at that price so I couldn't refuse replacing an MG248Q.


----------



## Aow564sa

I recently bought this monitor and I'm finding it very well.
But I noticed that all the new games I install start with the wrong resolution 720P / 1080P, instead of 1440P which is set by default.
The problem is that every time a game starts with the wrong resolution, I reposition / blur all the icons in the application bar and to restore them I have to restart the PC.
Other very old games like Metal Slug on Steam, if in the game I set the resolution 1440P, the menu is decentralized and I have to set 1080P to see it correctly.
Currently it is set to 125% defualt
But the scaling of Windows 10 in addition to the text / APP / programs, also changes the DPI of the games, should I deactivate it?


----------



## lionc

Does anybody successfully run an Amazon FireTV Stick with this S2417DG?
I recently ordered one and plugged it into the HDMI port, the best I can get is the white amazon logo before the screen goes black. Tried different USB power supplies to rule out reboots due to power issues.
The monitor OSD shows 1080p/60Hz but doesn't display a picture. Other HDMI devices work fine with this monitor and the FireTV Stick seems to work fine on other screens, so I'm not sure what kind of incompatibility I'm looking at.

update: Turns out it works fine but only with the little HDMI extender cable included with the FireTV.


----------



## XFighter899

Just a little petition do Dell from a s2417dg owner, if you guys are interested, bothers me why we cant have a firmware update from dell how hard can it be to put a gamma change in OSD. 
Feel free to express your opinion on how to improve the petition, maybe this leads to nowhere but is something.
Should make a new thread, or leave as it is here ?
https://www.change.org/p/dell-osd-g...m_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=share_petition


----------



## JackCY

It's how they differentiate different products unfortunately. Not based on panels as much but based on missing OSD/firmware features, such as "hardware" calibration access, fine sharpness control, fine gamma control, ...
They made these DG monitors for gaming and someone at Dell decided that they want their gaming monitors to cater to "black equalizer" kind of people with <2.0 bright gamma so that they can see everything in dark corners. Of course this looks like garbage but they just don't care with how much money they are making anyway. At best there would be zoned gamma control of the curve for each channel so that people without ability to hardware calibrate could change it too.


----------



## XFighter899

My LG 24GM77 have black equalizer, maybe its that because gamma we can control via software windows, Quickgamma, Reshade, etc. 
With Reshade i can change the black point by changing levels, or using lift gamma gain shader, but i don't think its the same as black equalizer.


----------

